#ubuntu-br 2011-08-15
<fosknet> sudo chown paulo .ICEauthority <enter>
<fosknet> sudo chgrp paulo .ICEauthority <enter>
<natty> fosknet: qual deles tem 3 terminal diferentes?
<fosknet> paulo: nenhum desses comandos devem retornar alguma coisa.. aí é sinal que deu certo..
<fosknet> natty: um Terminal que tá escrito só Terminal e tem um monitorzim  com o símbolo assim ">_"
<paulo> ok
<paulo> já está
<paulo> e agora?
<fosknet> num deu erro não?
<paulo> não deu nada
<paulo> só mudou de linha
<fosknet> ótimo, sinal que funcionou, agora vc encerra sua sessão ou reinicia o computador
<natty> fosknet: ok e agora?
<paulo> ok
<paulo> até já
<fosknet> dessa vez tem que dar certo kra.. de boas rsrs
<paulo> obrigado
<paulo> vamos a ver
<fosknet> natty: agora digita na telinha preta:
<fosknet> sudo update-grub
<fosknet> tecle enter, digite sua senha (mesmo ela não aparecendo na tela) e tecle enter de novo
<fosknet> Duka: tenta pelo terminal o comando:
<fosknet> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<paulo> ok, está na mesma
<fosknet> paulo: não deu..
<paulo> não
<fosknet> agora fiquei sem opções..
<paulo> estou tramado
<fosknet> acho interessante vc dar um printscreen na tela e postar pra eu ter uma ideia melhor do erro
<fosknet> ou pra outro tentar ti ajudar..
<paulo> o erro aparece em muitos foruns se se procurar no ubuntu
<paulo> mas aparentemente nenhum forúm é conclusivo acerca de soluções
<fosknet> pois é.. vc já viu algum forum aih com erro certo? mas já viu com o print da tela?
<fosknet> se sim, manda pra mim o link
<natty> fosknet: digitei a senha e agora?
<fosknet> tecla enter
<paulo> a tela de erro aparece antes do pc iniciar
<natty> fosknet: carregou algumas coisas no terminal e parou. e agora?
<fosknet> vai mostrar algumas coisas na tela do tipo: Ubuntu, Ubuntu sei lá oq, Windows, Memtest.. etc
<fosknet> agora fecha o terminal e reinicia o computador pra ver se deu certo
<natty> fosknet: depois da senha faço o que no terminal?
<fosknet> natty: apertou <enter> certo? apareceu akelas coisinhas na tela certo? agora fecha e reinicia o computador pra testar :)
<paulo> o que acontece é que quendo se inicia aparece uma caixa branca a dizer could not update ICE authority file com um botão a dizer fechar com uma cruzinha vermelha tudo sobre o ecrã em preto. mais nada. depois quando pressiono enter o botão de fechar clica e o computador inicia, mas não tenho controlo de som
<natty> fosknet: ok. vou reiniciar. ja volto.
<fosknet> paulo: isso ainda é simples sabe.. mas eu tô ficando indignado do pq desse erro.. pois não lembro mais
<paulo> acredito
<paulo> e eu tou tramado com isto
<fosknet> rsrs faz um seguinte.. abre o terminal de novo e digita: sudo chmod -R 777 /tmp
<fosknet> aaasss vezes dá certo..
<paulo> tudo aconteceu depois de eu ter instalado o veetle e aparentemente pelo que tenho visto terá relação pois também aconteceu com outros
<fosknet> perai, faltou um 1 antes do 777
<paulo> e agora já fiz com o 777 e não com 1777
<paulo> há problema?
<paulo> faço com 1777?
<natty> fosknet: voltei. deu tudo certo, as falhas ao reiniciar desapareceram. muito obrigada! :D
<fosknet> ok, problema não.. agora faz assim:
<fosknet> sudo chmod -R 777 ~/.local
<fosknet> reinicia e torça bastante rsrs
<paulo> 777 ou 1777
<fosknet> natty: que bom :) finalmente alguma coisa deu certo hj aqui rsrs
<fosknet> 777
<fosknet> paulo: tenta isso aí e reinicia.. vou ter que sair aqui.. até mais pra vcs
<fosknet> espero ter ajudado pelo menos um pouquinho =P
<natty> fosknet: apareceu varias opçoes para eu escolher ao iniciar o pc, uma delas foi o windows 7. será que o windows 7 continua rodando normal junto com o ubuntu?
<fosknet> natty: sim pode colocar lá que vai funcionar
<natty> fosknet: eu ainda não testei pra ver.
<fosknet> pode testar que dá certo =)
<natty> fosknet: aeeee :D
<fosknet> vou saindo.. até mais =)
<paulo> continua na mesma
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<paulo> instalei o veetle e só me dá problemas. como é que o desinstalo?
<Duka> fosknet: esta atualizando
<rsvc> paulo: tem algumas alternativas para isso meu jovem
<Duka> fosknet: vou reiniciar ja te do um retorno
<Duka> fosknet:
<Duka_> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<barna> boa noite!
<Duka> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<ELETRONICO> nao tenho dinheiro !
<ELETRONICO> xD
<barna> Duka, qual o seu problema?
<ELETRONICO> ESPERO Q NAO SEJA DE GRANA
<ELETRONICO> xd
<Pskol> nem sexual
<chilicuil> ni nada que dar eu tenho solamente amor pra amar, si ela me ama vai compreender si não para sempre pote diz-que ser
<Duka> barna: atualizei OS e a unity nao esta funcionando na oculta e o sumiu os atalhos
<barna> Duka, não entendi!
<Duka> barna: atualizei OS e a unity não esta oculta e o sumiu os atalhos que adicionei manual
<Duka> barna: atualizei OS e a unity não esta ocultando (nao fica oculta) e o sumiu os atalhos que adicionei manual
<peregrinator_six> barna, :D
<Duka> barna: alguns atalhos sumirao da unity, e antes de atualizar ela ficava oculta e ao passar o mouse aparecia
<Duka> barna: esta conf como auto-hide mas fica sempre visivel
<corvolino> noite
<Duka> barna: sabe como resolver?
<barna> Duka, to no trabalho!
<barna> ja volto!
<Duka> barna: ok
<fslima0> 123 test
<megalinux> ola
<sandrossv> ola
<megalinux> preciso de ajudar para instalar uma impressora hp f4480 no linux gnome. Alguem pode me ajudar??
<Duka> <barna>: tae?
<Duka> alguem pode ajudar?
<sandrossv> Duka: qual o problema ?
<Duka> <sandrossv> : usei este comando para atualizar apt-get dist-upgrade porem a unity que antes ficava oculta e alguns atalhos que add sumiram
<Duka> <sandrossv> :sabe como voltar como estava antes?
<sandrossv> Duka: vc fez estas mudanças so pro teu usuario ?
<Duka> <sandrossv> : acredito que sim
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> Duka: ou o ubuntu mexeu na tua home ou as configs que vc fez não são mais compativeis
<sandrossv> Duka: tu modificou isso em arquivos ou com prgramas ?
<Duka> <sandrossv> : nao, usei so o cmd dist-upgrade
<Duka> <sandrossv> : depois que rodo esse cmd dist-upgrade reinicie ja nao estava com antes a area de trabalho
<sandrossv> Duka: eu me refiria as personalizações
<Duka> <sandrossv> :algumas fiz no gconf-editor
<sandrossv> hmm
<Duka> <sandrossv> :mas nao aparece mais a unity-2d
<Duka> <sandrossv> :gconf-editor>desktop>unity-2d
<Duka> <sandrossv> : antes tinha estava assim :gconf-editor>desktop>unity-2d agora nao tem mais a unity-2d
<Duka> <sandrossv> : http://paste.ubuntu.com/666197/ da uma olhada, tem alguns erros no update
<Duka> <sandrossv> : sabe oq daria pra fazer pra volta como estava antes, senao vou sair amanha trablho cedo
<sandrossv> Duka: pior que eu não faço a menor idéia
<sandrossv> teria que ter mais tempo
<Duka> <sandrossv> : blz, amanha tento resolver,vlw pela ajuda
<sandrossv> ok
<Duka> <sandrossv> : boa noite, abrç
<moskvat> o debian 6 não tem o aircrack-ng noos repositórios. dá pra instalar usando a versão do ubuntu 11?
<moskvat> estou recebendo esse erro no airmon-ng: ERROR: Neither the sysfs interface links nor the iw command is available.
<moskvat> Please download and install iw from
<moskvat> http://wireless.kernel.org/download/iw/iw-0.9.19.tar.bz2
<moskvat> ehehe resolvido, falta o apt-get install iw -y
<Spiga> preciso de uma ajuda ai ...
<mazoni_> eai pessoal
<mazoni_> bom dia
<Spiga> tenho uma eth0 eth2 queria fazer o fluxo da rede eth2 sair pela eth0
<moskvat> -back
<moskvat> proxy? Spiga
<Spiga> nem precisa.
<Spiga> seria simples redirecionamento
<moskvat> roteamento simples
<moskvat> entendi
<Spiga> isso
<oscarmauricio> Olá pessoal, alguém aqui esta interessado em convites para o Google+, fui convidado e tenho mais 150 para distribuir, alguém esta a fim?
<mazoni_> eu estou
<oscarmauricio> Então aqui esta o link: https://plus.google.com/_/notifications/ngemlink?path=%2F%3Fgpinv%3DfLNMyPeEIns%3ASj_WhvrDX24 Sirvam-se a vontade! Até mais galera!
<mazoni_> vlw pelo convite do google+
<moskvat> olha eu no google+
<mazoni_> nossa kra
<mazoni_> esse google+ é muito show
<mazoni_> vai quebrar o facebook mesmo!
<willo> lol
<moskvat> eh bonitinho
<mazoni_> esse esquema de circulos parece ser interessante mesmo
<Pskol> mazoni_, me adiciona no seu circulo
<darouca> Bom dia a todos... Alguém conhece uma maneira que faça o Steam rodar no Ubuntu?
<darouca> Aliás, uma maneria que rode bem
<darouca> rs
<gabezao> usa windows xp
<gabezao> q roda certinho
<gabezao> ;P
<gabezao> pq rodar pelo wine
<gabezao> = gambiarra
<darouca> gabezao, Eu percebi... :/ Ele até roda... Mas ferra o Ping... :/
<gabezao> windows não moder darouca
<gabezao> *morde
<darouca> gabezao, As vezes estou com um terminal aberto esperando algo (demorado) do outro lado e pensei em jogar um pouco... Mas não posso sair do Linux...
<gabezao> do outro lado = ?
<darouca> Agora, quando não estou trabalhando, não ligo o micro... rsrs... Isso é, não jogo
<gabezao> ssh?
<darouca> gabezao, Quando dependo de alguém
<darouca> gabezao, Sim.
<gabezao> nohup ;P
<darouca> Mas não um... Um monte de ssh
<Mendigo> Alguem ai ja instalaou tomcat no ubuntu?
<gabezao> é joguinho Maninho ?
<mazoni_> nops
<gabezao> ?
<Mendigo> eita repositorio do ubuntu ja tem tomcat
<gabezao> Mendigo,
<gabezao> to zoando amigo...
<gabezao> eu ja instalei
<gabezao> mas do tarball tar.gz
<gabezao> é so extrair e executar ele
<Mendigo> humm
<gabezao> e liberar a porta 8080
<gabezao> porem tem q ter o java
<gabezao> na maquina
<gabezao> =)
<Mendigo> susse
<gabezao> e tem q definir um JAVA_HOME
<gabezao> pra rodar lisinho
<gabezao> web3:~# set | grep JAVA
<gabezao> JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<gabezao> instalar é susse, é uma merda ficar configurando ele
<gabezao> mexendo nos xlm
<Mendigo> gabezao: ahahaa so configurei ele no widows linux n mexi to baixando pra ver aki
<Mendigo> preciso so setar no eclipse =P agora
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<louis1991> oi!
<louis1991> alguém pode me ajudar?
<louis1991> ??????????
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<rfranzen> Alguém do RIO presta serviços para servidores linux e windows? (tenho um provável cliente que precisa de alguém no RIO)
<Mendigo> Aew fiz um plugin pro irssi de notificação quando falam com vc ou tem seu nick. mostra como pidgin -> http://www.missais.com.br/brkNotify.tar.gz
<Mendigo> pra quem quiser so baixar aew
<Spiga> alguem em tira uma duvida cruel eu tenho um link empresarial fibra otica eles disponibiliza 6 faixa de ip para mim, como faço para utilizar elas. no caso tenho que ligar o lp no switch e coloca 6 placa de rede
<gabezao> Spiga, eles disponibilizam um roteador
<gabezao> e vc coloca um switch na porta lan
<gabezao> desse roteador
<gabezao> e coloca os ips...
<gabezao> nas maquinas
<Spiga> intao so que no meu caso .. esses seria para um firewall onde vai distribuir para para serviços em especifico
<Spiga> teria como eu adicionar + de um ip por placa
<Spiga> igual no gerenciador de conexao do gnome me deixa adicionar sera possivel que dar certo
<gabezao> você não explicou direito.
<gabezao> vc quer colocar um firewall, isso?
<Spiga> queria usar todos no firewall
<Spiga> os 6 em 1 maquina so que vai gerenciar varios serviços, ex: 218.30 = site 218.31 = BD 218.32 = ftp
<rodman_> bom dia
<rodman_> alguem migrou sua rede pra ip v6
<gabezao> Spiga, e pq isso?
<Spiga> e porque cada serviço nosso tem uma determinada area.
<Spiga> de atuação e nao da para passar pelo mesmo IP
<Spiga> tipo temos 2 server que utilizam porta 80
<Spiga> e atuam e areas diferentes
<gabezao> o legal seria configurar firewall por maquina Spiga
<gabezao> mas se quer utilizar só 1, vai ter q fazer nat
<Spiga> eh ...
<Spiga> intao isso que eu to em duvida.
<Spiga> eu teria que ter mais placas de rede para utilizar nat
<gabezao> não...
<Spiga> ou da para fazer utilizando mesma placa de rede
<gabezao> teria q ter
<gabezao> 2
<rodman_> sei la isso né servidor virtual
<Spiga> certo.
<rodman_> pow
<gabezao> vc pode pendurar os 6 ips
<rodman_> nao da pra fazer um virtual server na mesma maquina pra responder a mais de um dominio
<rodman_>  ?
<rodman_> ajuda isso
<gabezao> nem precisa isso rodman_
<rodman_> naooo
<rodman_> malz entao
<Spiga> pendurar na mesma placa de rede?
<gabezao> sim Spiga
<Spiga> പഹസ.
<gabezao> 6 ips em 1 placa WAN e faz NAT pra uma interface LAN
<gabezao> e sentar o dedo no script do iptables
<Spiga> certo.
<rodman_> Spiga, arabe mano  ?
<Spiga> rodman_: maus
<rodman_> ahuahuaha
<Spiga> vou setar os dedos aki no iptables.. preciso levando um link com faixa diferente
<gabezao> não entendi, mas ok.
<gabezao> ahoehoehoehoehoae
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> como faço para instalar o gnome
<rfranzen> Alguém do RJ presta serviços para servidores linux e windows? (tenho um provável cliente que precisa de alguém no RJ)
<sagat> estou na distro sem grafico
<Mendigo> sagat: qual linux vc esta ubuntu ?
<sagat> sim
<Duka> <sandrossv>: tae?
<sagat> sim ..>>> Mendigo
<Mendigo> sagat: apt-get install x-window-system gnome-desktop-environment
<Mendigo> vai instalar o gnome seco
<sagat> sudo apt-get sdfjçalkdfjs
<sagat> ubuntu-desktop : Depende: xdiagnose mas não será instalado
<sagat>  xorg : Depende: xserver-xorg (>= 1:7.6+7ubuntu6) mas 1:7.6+4ubuntu3.1 está para ser instalado
<sagat> E: Dependências desencontradas. Tente 'apt-get -f install' sem nenhum pacote (ou especifique uma solução).
<Mendigo> sagat: apt-get -f install && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Mendigo> depois tenta
<sagat> agora parece que ta indo
<sagat> -->>Mendigo executei  o comando ele carrego algumas paradas
<Mendigo> sagat: vc ja usou linux alguma vez?
<sagat> ja sim
<Mendigo> ok
<sagat> pq
<sagat> ?
<Mendigo> ta instalando agora ?
<sagat> não ele ainda está dando os erros de dependencias
<Mendigo> ok tenta entao: sudo  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sagat> erro de dependencias
<Mendigo> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends -y
<atpessoa> sagat voce consegue executar um simples "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" sem erros?
<sagat> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sagat> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<sagat> Construindo árvore de dependências
<sagat> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<sagat> Você deve querer executar 'apt-get -f install' para corrigí-los:
<sagat> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<sagat>  ubuntu-desktop : Depende: xdiagnose mas não será instalado
<sagat> E: Dependências desencontradas. Tente 'apt-get -f install' sem nenhum pacote (ou especifique uma solução).
<Mendigo> sagat: pastebin.com
<Mendigo> cola la nao fica fazendo flood aki
<Mendigo> ai->  apt-get -f install
<Mendigo> e ve oq ele mostra
<Mendigo> da algum erro?
<sagat> o brother eu não sou tão leigo assim , por isso recorri ao forum , pq fugiu do meu conhecimento , mas pelo jeito tu esta sem paciencia ai , obrigado , vo tentar aqui
<atpessoa> sagat faca o que o apt-get pediu: apt-get -f install
<sagat> eu fiz atpessoa
<sagat> ele fala que corrigiu o pacotes corrompidos
<atpessoa> sagat ele nao esta sem paciencia, eh proibido flood no canal, mais de tres linhas seguidas devem ser colocadas no pastebin.com e soh a URL eh colada no canal
<Mendigo> sagat: desculpe to calma ahaha so prefiro falar pra vc cola la do q fica fazendo flood e toma kick ai vc vai fica bravo por isso a dica
<atpessoa> sagat mas mesmo assim ele continua dando o mesmo erro?
<sagat> o velho me perdoe , sou leigo aqui no mirc
<sagat> puts
<sagat> foi maus memo
<sagat> rs
<sagat> tem cetas coisas que não manjo
<sagat> rs
<atpessoa> sagat sem problemas, eh soh escutar o pessoal, as vezes eh soh uma correcao ou uma dica
<atpessoa> sagat mas como vem seca pode parecer um "sem calma", mas nao eh
<atpessoa> sagat faca o seguinte: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<atpessoa> sagat e  me informe qualquer erro
<sagat> ->atpessoa está baixando uns pacotes com esse comando seguido se sudo
<atpessoa> sagat ele esta atualizando a lista de pacotes, depois vai atualizar os pacotes
<sagat> blz
<sagat> atpessoa -> como faço para reportar o erro
<Mendigo> sagat: cola o erro aki http://pastebin.com/
<Mendigo> ai manda o link pra ka
<siouX_> tardee
<siouX_> alguém ja utiilizou openfire
<siouX_> ou algum outro servidor de xmpp
<siouX_> ?
<rfranzen> siouX_, o q precisa ?
<siouX_> estou rodando
<siouX_> openfire td blz
<siouX_> so que o kraken que é o IM gateway
<siouX_> nao possibilita
<siouX_> a transferencia de arquivos entre usuario da rede jabber com o msn
<siouX_> rfranzen, ja utilizou pra fins corporativos?
<rfranzen> ja usei o openfire a uns anos atras...
<rfranzen> ja deu uma olhada nos logs?? ou ainda, seu firewall não está bloqueando alguma porta que o msn usa para a transferência dos arquivos?
<siouX_> não..
<siouX_> pq hj ta tudo liberado
<siouX_> as regras do iptables ta accept
<siouX_> ja consegui fazer clientes externos
<siouX_> conectar
<siouX_> porém
<siouX_> a transferencia não consiguo
<siouX_> e queria eliminar o MSNs da empresa
<siouX_> deixar centralizado
<siouX_> saca?
<rfranzen> siouX_, outra coisa tb, já deu uma pesquisada se não existe essa limitação no kraken?
<siouX_> jahh
<siouX_> pelo que eu entendi
<siouX_> ele tem sim
<rfranzen> hum..
<siouX_> por isso queria ver
<siouX_> alguma outra solução
<rfranzen> cara, posso te recomendar a lista brasileira dos usuários do openfire...
<rfranzen> http://listas.softwarelivre.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/openfire-br
<rfranzen> o Marcelo Terres que gerencia a lista... com certeza alguém lá vai podeer te ajudar
<Duka> <barna>:?
<Duka> Pskol: !
<sandrossv> @
<Duka> Ola pessoal!Fiquei +- uns 4 dias para fazer funcionar a unity-2d, ontem o barna me passo um comando pra atualizar : dist-upgrade e a unty-2d nao funfa mais
<Duka> alem disso as persoanlizaçoes do desktop sumiram
<Duka> alguem tem soluçao?
<Duka> update com erros algume pode ajudar? http://paste.ubuntu.com/666197/
<pqatsi> Duka: nada errado até ai
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pqatsi> Duka: aparentemente só alguns ppas que pararam de funcionar
<pqatsi> leia-se o kernel-ppa
<Duka> <pqatsi>: sabe como corrigir esse erros?
<pqatsi> retira o ppa ue
<pqatsi> mas se voce nao  leu
<pqatsi> tem um W:
<pqatsi> nao foi erro, foi warning
<pqatsi> pelo menos no paste que vc mandoou
<pqatsi> warning nao significa que a operação deu errado, mas que tem algo ali que vc deveria prestar atençao
<Duka> <pqatsi>: como retirar?
 * pqatsi tem a ligeira impressão que tá falando pras paredes
<Duka> <pqatsi>: mas depois que usei o dist-upgrade a unity-2d paro de funcionar e as personalizaçoes sumiram
<pqatsi> seja la o que for, o problema não está nesse paste
<pqatsi> uma descrição mais decente do que aconteceu + um paste do /var/log/syslog e + um paste do /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pqatsi> seria bom
<pqatsi> embora eu não possa ficar mto tempo aqui
<Duka> <pqatsi>:ok, ja posto
<Duka> pqatsi: syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/666775/
<Duka> pqatsi: Xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/666776/
<Mendigo> Como ativo minha placa wifi pelo console? iwconfig wlan0 up?
<pqatsi> Duka: não foi o upgrade do unity-2d, foi do xorg que quebrou a coisa toda
<pqatsi> [    21.511] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so: undefined symbol: miEmptyData
<pqatsi> Duka: infelizmente não tem solução fácil não (isso se tiver)
<pqatsi> Duka: Essa VGA é infernal, até no windows
<gabezao> eu tenho o deb dela
<gabezao> pra 32 bits
<gabezao> pro 10.04
<gabezao> porem em casa
<gabezao> ;P
<gabezao> meu note é essa lixeira
<pqatsi> gabezao: resolve nao
<pqatsi> ele atualizou o xorg
<gabezao> a
<pqatsi> gabezao: ele ja tem o driver
<gabezao> entendi.
<pqatsi> so que quebrou o modulo, ai ja viu
<gabezao> a
<gabezao> q zica
<gabezao> tem q fazer downgrade
<gabezao> do x
<gabezao> xorg
<Duka> pqatsi: mas eu tenho o sis671, se substituir resolve?
<pqatsi> Duka: solução melhor e trocar o equipamento mesmo
<pqatsi> não
<pqatsi> ele tá lá já
<pqatsi> mas o xorg novo é incompativel
<Duka> pqatsi: nao tenho grana cara, haiushiaushias
<pqatsi> sinceramente, eu nem perco mais tempo com isso. é um saco achar drivers que funcionam e assim, vai ser um porre manter isso
<pqatsi> da pra pinar o pacote, mas coom o aptitude
<pqatsi> o apt-get nao faz isso nao
<pqatsi> aptitude hold nomedopacote=versao
<pqatsi> e sim
<pqatsi> como sugeriu o gabezao, uma forma de resolver é o downgrade
<pqatsi> mas não sei qual versão resolve esse modulo ai não
<pqatsi> mas ainda assim, eu preferia vender as tripas do que precisar depender dessa sis
<Duka> como fazer o dowgrade?
<gabezao> eu tb pqatsi
<gabezao> ultima vez q eu usei o positivolixo
<gabezao> foi ano passado
<pqatsi> Duka: acho que com o aptitude da pra forçar o downgradde
<pqatsi> mas não me lembro bem como faz, teria que ler doc de novo pq tem tempo que nao pino pacote
<Duka> ou os dois aptitude hold e o dowgradde?
<Duka> ql o cmd?
<pqatsi> isso
<pqatsi> os 2 da pra fazer com o aptitude
<Duka> pode me passar os cmd por q nao sei como faz?
 * pqatsi acha que tá falando com uma parede de novo
<gabezao> hoHOEHOHOHOEAHOAEHOAE
<pqatsi> [15/08-17:51:06] < pqatsi> mas não me lembro bem como faz, teria que ler doc de novo pq tem tempo que nao pino pacote
<pqatsi> [15/08-17:51:06] < pqatsi> mas não me lembro bem como faz, teria que ler doc de novo pq tem tempo que nao pino pacote
<gabezao> ele quer prontinho pqatsi
<gabezao> só ctrl c ctrl v
<gabezao> HAHA
<gabezao> ;p
<pqatsi> nada contra, se eu soubesse de cor
<pqatsi> não é trivial fazer isso
<pqatsi> e se não fizer com cuidado, da pra quebrar o SO inteiro
<pqatsi> (dependencias reversas, downgrade de outros pacotes ,etc, etc, etc)
<pqatsi> Fui
<usuario_> boa tarde
<Mendigo> alguem ai pode me ajudar... meu ubuntu nao inicia o modo grafico mais Oo
<Mendigo> so inicia se eu for pelo login
<Mendigo> deve ser alguma configuração do X11 alguem sabe cm limpo as configurações antigas?
<grissom> olá
<mibis> ola
<mibis> e ae grissom
<mibis> sandrosdv esta on?
<mibis> sandrosdv_: vc esta por ai amigo
<grissom> fala
<grissom> nao sei mexer nesse troço
<grissom> hehehe
<mibis> oloco o q se passa com seu troço kkkk
<grissom> mibis eu querpo entrar no canal do torrentleech vc sabe qual é ?
<mibis> pts
<grissom> como faço ?
<mibis> sei nal
<mibis> nadao
<mibis> mas vai ali em rede
<grissom> a minha conta de problema e eu quero recuperar
<mibis> canais
<barna> boa noite galera!
<barna> to com um problema aki no natty 64!
<barna> o processo gvfs-gdu-volume ta brindo uns 20 deles!
<barna> dou sudo killall gvfs-gdu-volume e num acontece nada!
<barna> ele ta consumindo 50% do meu processador e fazendo ele ficar super quente!
<barna> alguem sabe o q posso fazer?
<barna> ja baixei a iso 2x de dois lugares diferentes e fiz o md5 nelas e tá ok!
<barna> instalei 3x tb pra testar e continua o mesmo problema!
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-16
<antonio_> boa noite a todos.
<antonio_> Como estão as coisas com o sistema 11.04
<daw> boa noite pessoal, é o seguinte, esses dias eu inadvertidamente instalei pacote de driver da ATI tentando rodar um jogo
<daw> o detalhe é que isso ferrou meu driver de video original (intel) eu já removi o pacote da ATI mas mesmo assim não consigo reativar os efeitos do compiz
<barna_> daw, vc ta com 2 placas de video?
<daw> barna_, então, meu note tem apenas a placa intel, eu instalei esse pacote da ATI sem (procurar) saber o que era
<barna_> ok! acho q poderiamos tentar re-instalar os drivers intel e ver se funfa!
<daw> barna_,  eu tentei isso, das duas uma, ou não deu certo ou eu não sei exatamente quais os pacotes de driver
<daw> *que devo instalar
<barna_> daw, qual a sua placa de video?
<daw> barna_, no lspci | grep VGA  saiu essa aqui "Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller"
<barna_> ok!
<barna_> num sei bem q placa é! mas.........
<barna_> esse comp q to agora tem placa de video intel i945
<daw> hmm
<barna_> aki ta instalado os pacotes xserver-xorg-video-intel, xserver-xorg-video-i740, intel-gpu-tools
<daw> barna_, eu tinha os efeitos rodando perfeitamente antes de instalar esse "frglx" ou algo assim, depois que instalei que deu a merda
<barna_> !palavrao | daw
<barna_> o bot num ta! hehehehehe
<barna_> daw, fala palavrão no canal não!
<daw> barna_, malz, reflexo
<daw> =(
<barna_> daw, ok!
<barna_> daw, q pacotes esse frglx instalou a mais (como dependencias etc...)
<barna_> ??
<daw> barna_, fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx
<daw> esses dois apenas
<barna_> ja desintalou os 2 e mandou remover as suas respectivas configurações?
<daw> barna_, sim
<daw> acabei de instalar o i740 que vc postou, esse não tava instalado
<daw> barna_, não funcionou
<barna_> daw, hummmmmm
<daw> barna_, acabei de encontrar o seguinte no lshw "driver i915"
<barna_> daw, eu manjo muito pouco sobre isso tb!
<daw> eu nunca tive problemas com driver no ubuntu, sempre reconheceu tudo de boa
<barna_> aki tb!
<barna_> estou começando a aprender sobre isso pq comprei um netbook com nvidia!
<daw> barna_, eu sempre revolvi todos meus problemas com driver usando o jockey
<barna_> aki no netbook foi um pouco mais complicado pq ele tem 2 placas de video! intel e nvidia! tive que instalar um chaveador de placa e configurar!
<barna_> com jockey não resolveu! mas em todos os comps q eu instalo ubuntu ele sempre me resolveu tb!
<daw> barna_, esse net teu tem aquela opção de desligar a gpu pra economizar bateria, certo?
<barna_> daw, como assim?
<daw> a gpu nvidia fica tipo 'on demand' quando não estiver sendo usado nenhum recurso grafico pesado ela é automaticamente desligada pra ter melhor rendimento com a bateria
<daw> se não me engano os problemas de energia do kernel afetam mais drasticamente sistemas como esse teu
<barna_> sim! é mais ou menos isso!
<barna_> só q no caso do linux isso não é automatico ainda!
<barna_> na verdade nem no win!
<barna_> pior ainda no mac!
<Mendigo> alguem ai tem ideia como resolvo isso? http://pastebin.com/U5DJTm6r
<Mendigo> to instalando ubuntu 11.04 no note
<Mendigo> e ta dando esse erro
<daw> ele tem uma espécie de switch pra desativar ou algo assim
<daw> Mendigo, já comparou o md5 da imagem que usou?
<barna_> daw, assim, depois de instalar o chaveador, a placa nvidia fica desligada!
<barna_> ai  vc tem dizer qual programa vc quer q ele ligue com a placa nvidia!
<barna_> ai só esse programa usa a nvidia e o resto usa a intel!
<daw> barna_, entendi, eu achava que ele tinha uma espécie de combinação de botão pra desativar
<barna_> no win, tem um programinha q faz isso de uma maneira bem tosca!
<Mendigo> daw: acho que ja descobri oq eh
<barna_> e no mac num existe nada disso! vc tem coloca um "grub" q inicia com a placa intel ou nvidia! num tem como trocar durante o uso!
<Mendigo> barna_: suspeito que seja note 32b
<Mendigo> e o ubuntu eh 64 vo baixar e tentar o 32
<daw> meu i5 tem uma combinação de botão pra ativar o recurso de economia de energia ou deixar com desempenho total
<daw> mas não economiza quase nada
<daw> Mendigo, qual o processador?
<barna_> nos meus notes tem isso! e kra a duração de bateria muda drasticamente!
<barna_> com uma variação de 1h pra mais de 6h!
<Mendigo> daw: entao nao sei kakaka
<daw> barna_, nossa, o meu ganha pouco mais de 50min
<daw> Mendigo, qual o modelo do note?
<barna_> fogo q o canal ta super vazio hoje!
<barna_> to um problema no 11.04 no net aki e ninguem respondeu!
<daw> eu toquei fogo no 11.04, voltei ao 10.04
<barna_> eu tb prefiro o 10.04! mas no net ele num rola!
<barna_> num funciona quase nada no 10.04!
<Mendigo> daw: pq nao gosto do ubuntu 11.04?
<Mendigo> eu gostei
<daw> meu note eu tive que atualizar o kernel pra reconhecer o wifi, só isso
<Mendigo> so da uns kernel panic as vezes mais tirando isso ta bom
<barna_> o chaveador num roda no 10.04 por nada nesse mundo!
<Mendigo> oO
<daw> Mendigo, eu gostei também, mas vive dando uns pitis
<daw> fora que volta e meia eu mandava desligar o note e ele reiniciava
<Mendigo> entao aki as vezes tenho q reiniciar umas 2, 3x para pode iniciar fica so o capslook piscando
<Mendigo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<daw> sempre tive costume de programar no terminal pra desligar depois de terminar um download e tal, quando ia ver no outro dia cedo tava na tela de login
<Mendigo> o meu falo pra reiniciar ele fecha sessao
<Mendigo> kkkkkk
<daw> tenso, reiniciando aqui
<daw> é, não tem meio de reativar o bendito drive
<daw> *driver
<barna_> ter tem! só não sabemos como!
<peregrinator_six> barna_, já tomou a benção menino...?!
<barna_> peregrinator_six, heheheheehehe
<barna_> peregrinator_six, boa noite!
<barna_> num tinha te visto on-line!
<peregrinator_six> barna_, boa :)
<daw> barna_, tem mesmo, acho que deve ser algo relacionado ao xorg, duro que não manjo bolotas de xorg
<Mendigo> barna_: ta com problemas no xorg?
<barna_> nops!
<barna_> tem um pacote chamando gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor! abre uns 20 ou 30 dele e consome 100% do processador!
<barna_> fazendo o net super aquecer e num abre mais nada!
<Mendigo> Oo
<barna_> tem q dar sudo killall (nome do pacote) umas 30x para ele fechar!
<barna_> e poder usar o comp!
<barna_> isso no ubuntu studio 11.04 64btis!
<barna_> baixei 3x ele de lugares diferentes e comparei a md5 das isos! tudo ok!
<barna_> instalei as 3 isos e da o mesmo erro!
<Mendigo> kacaio so da erro hj Oo
<barna_> eu num to com muito saco hoje de ficar quebrando a cuca
<barna_> vou jogar alguma coisa!
<xGrind> barna_; \o
<Mendigo> barna_: q jogo vc joga?
<Mendigo> nao sei jogo legal pra linux =x
<Mendigo> qual se joga? pra eu baixar aki tb
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, http://j4l.com.br/ ENJOY!
<Mendigo> alguem sabe cm faço pra emetir um som no gnome pelo terminal?
<barna_> o peregrinator_six é o kra q conhece jogos pra linux!
<barna_> agora eu to jogando RA3!
<daw> Esse driver da intel me tira o sono...
<Mendigo> alguem sabe? fazer tocar um som pelo terminal?
<barna_> no
<SuBmUnDo> Mendigo, http://www.fonini.net/linux/28-ouvindo-musica-no-terminal-do-linux
<daw> será que se eu remover todos os pacotes relacionados a driver da intel o jockey reconhece o driver?
<barna_> talvez! apagar o xorg tb pode ajudar!
<daw> barna_, já removi o xorg...
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, molezinha man..
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, editra---> Aba geral
<peregrinator_six> Mendigo, "som do terminal"
<alvaro_> boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> boa.
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<alvaro_> estou usando o gnome 3 no ubuntu 11.04, alguem sabe como eu faço para voltar a utilizar o gnome 2?
<daw> alvaro_, tente Alt+F2 "debug-exit" funcionará se vc rodou o comando gnome-shell --replace
<sistematico> alvaro_: Acho que o único jeito(ou o mais fácil) é ativar o modo fallback do Gnome3.
<daw> se vc instalou e escolheu no GDM você pode precisar expurgar o ppa que usou
<sistematico> alvaro_: Procura ele no aplicativo dconf-editor
<sistematico> daw: Se ele ativar o fallback fica igualzinho o Gnome2
<daw> alias, alguém aqui conseguiu instalar o gnome-shell no 10.04, eu instalei aqui mas é uma versão antiga
<daw> sistematico, eu nunxa mexi nisso, só de ter instalado o gnome shell o unity para de funfar, certo?
<sistematico> daw: Não sei.
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<daw> quando eu instalei no 11.04 ele quebrou o unity e precisei expurgar o ppa pra voltar a funfar o unity
<sistematico> hmmmm
<sistematico> Achei aqui.
<Mendigo> flw aew
<alvaro_> sistematico: como eu ativo o fallback?
<peregrinator_six> alvaro_, o que seria isso ai de fallback...?!
<peregrinator_six> detalhe...
<sistematico> alvaro_:  gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.session session-name gnome-fallback
<sistematico> Mais ou menos assim, mas tem que dar uma lida antes, eu não sei bem.
<sistematico> Na dúvida, procure por esse caminho no dconf-editor
<sistematico> org.gnome.desktop.session.session-name
 * peregrinator_six então...
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa noite. :)
<alvaro_> tbm nao sei, o sistematico esta me explicando
<mib_2f2ffa> nickname mercurial
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: bo
<sandrossv> boa*
<sistematico> mib_2f2ffa: /nick <nick>
<mercurial> quem ja testou a nova versao do ubuntu?
<sistematico> Fallback é tipo um modo seguro pra placas de vídeo problematicas.
<peregrinator_six> mercurial, eu tava com o alpha 3 do 11.10 aqui, mas não tenho mais não...
<sistematico> Só que esse "modo seguro" do Gnome3 é completo, e é igual ao Gnome2.
<daw> curioso, depois de muito quebrar a cabeça com meu driver de video intel resolvi bisbilhotar no xorg.conf e o danado não existe, isso é normal?
<sistematico> é
<daw> sistematico, é normal?
<sistematico> sim
<daw> agora eu to sem ideia do que fazer pra tentar botar esse driver de video pra funfar
<sistematico> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1298494&page=2
<sistematico> daw: http://wiki.debian.org/Xorg#What_if_I_do_not_have_an_xorg_config_file.3F
<daw> lol, só de reconfigurar o xorg ele ativou os efeitos
<daw> tanta pressa de fazer essa coisa funfar que nem prestei atenção em quem foi que me mandou o link
<daw> agradeço a quem me ajudou, mesmo não sabendo ao certo quem foi
<mercurial> uahuahuahuuahua
<alvaro_> alguem ta cursando Cisco ccna 3?
<rsvc> com certeza alguem está
<daw> na realidade eu nem me liguei que precisaria encerrar o modo gráfico pra poder rodar o comando e fui seguindo, quando vi fechou tudo
<rsvc> ha ha
<rsvc> daw: legal, poupou o serviço de fechar, boa
<daw> rsvc, então... pena que minha ideia de fazer primeiro e ver quem deu a dica depois foi prejudicada
<rsvc> daw: presta mais atenção nos detalhes
<daw> rsvc, então, agora eu fico de bode de não saber quem foi pra agradecer dando o crédito
<rsvc> asta e bebe agua rsrs
<rsvc> ops, pasta e bebe agua
<Pskol> manda uma cerva pra noiss
<rsvc> Pskol: serve um copo de urina com gelo
<rsvc> tu vai achar que eh cerva e vai dar o primeiro gole, faceiro hahaha
<Pskol> :/
<Pskol> ah eh foda em
<alvaroUbuntu> alguem conhece um software de backup além do Déjà Dup?  Indiquem ai
<saviopp> boa noite, o que a maioria usa como client para irc?
<rsvc> saviopp: kvirc o melhor
<alvaroUbuntu> xchat IRC
<saviopp> kvirk eh pra linux?
<rsvc> saviopp: kvirc é pioneiro no linux
<saviopp> ok vlw
<rsvc> saviopp: eh sem a menor duvida, o melhor
<saviopp> to usando o xchat pq é o q achei procurando no google,
<saviopp> mas vou ver esse tb, vlw
<rsvc> saviopp: é + ou - até né, embora feio
<alvaro_> saviopp: depende qual interface grafica vc utiliza
<saviopp> gnome
<rsvc> interface nao tem nada a ver
<rsvc> o kvirc funciona até no lxde ou E17
<alvaro_> rsvc: mas o consumo de memória, esse kvirc nao é base KDE amigo?
<rsvc> instala com apt get que as dp instala sozinho
<rsvc> nao, eh qt amigo
<rsvc> mas funfa em gtk+ tranquilo
<alvaro_> rsvc: esquece entao, abafa o balao, abraco
<rsvc> cada uma
<rsvc> haha
<rsvc> peregrinator_six: fala ae
<peregrinator_six> rsvc, ?
<alvaro_> alguem conhece um software de backup além do Déjà Du
<rsvc> tu viu o que o cara disse?
<rsvc> rsrsrsrs
<Pskol> gejuz
<freeew> rsvc: tem cada um ai que solta uns baloes violentos, mas sao iniciantes, precisam de pessoas com mais conhecimento como vc, na minha opiniao
<rsvc> freeew: hahahahhahaha agora tu tiro uma na minha cara, eu gosto disso
<freeew> rsvc: pior q nao, li acima o ocorrido com um integrante:), parabens pela explicação
<rsvc> rsrsrs
<rsvc> ninguem sabe tudo, nem o rms
<Pskol> kvirc em gtk??
<rsvc> Pskol: cara eu uso tranquilo
<Pskol> com as lib QT ne?????
<rsvc> ueh, em gtk que nao né
<Pskol> entao ele nao usa gtk
<rsvc> Pskol: vai bebe sua cerveja, que senão vou batizar um drink especial pra tu
<rsvc> :D
<Pskol> haheuhe engraçadinho
<sistematico> Eu gosto bastante do irssi
<freeew> o xchat irc é bom ou ruim?
<Pskol> irssi comanda
<rsvc> sistematico: usa o BitchX?
<sistematico> rsvc: Na mesma linha mas tá meio ultrapassado =]
<rsvc> freeew: é bom, eu acho o kvirc bem mais bonito
<rsvc> sistematico: eu curto esse estilo tbm
<sistematico> BitchX era só a skin do epicII
<sistematico> Mas isso é coisa da época do onça.
<rsvc> oloco, nem tanto
<rsvc> hahahahaha
<sistematico> Já estressei com esses clientes que precisa ser programador para usar.
<rsvc> pior..
<sistematico> Eu usava o BitchX no Slackware 8.1
<sistematico> Era muito legal.
<rsvc> eu usava no mandrake
<sistematico> Mas agora os sistemas evoluiram e eu fiquei preguiçoso.
<rsvc> na epoca que um amigo usava slack 7
<sistematico> O Slackware 7 deve ter saído mais ou menos em 2000.
<rsvc> antes
<rsvc> hum..
<rsvc> nem lembro
<rsvc> acho que foi depois de 2000
<sistematico> Em 99 eu tentei usar o Conectiva 3.0.
<rsvc> deve ser em 2000, que seja
<sistematico> Detalhe, não consegui.
<sistematico> Era um sistema tosco, um Red Hat mal traduzido.
<rsvc> meu 1 foi red hat
<rsvc> nem lembro a versao..
<freeew> kcamba, eu sou novo no linux, faz uns 2 anos que utilizo, porem tive que desistir as vezes nas malditas aulas de informatica básica
<sistematico> Aí eu desisti de Linux e depois de 1 ou 2 anos eu testei o Slackware, aí eu aprendi um pouco.
<freeew> porem, adquiri muito conhecimento na web, tutoriais foruns, enfim.
<sistematico> É, a Internet ajuda.
<sistematico> Mas naquela época atrapalhava.
<rsvc> freeew: tem cara que meche com linux a 1 ano e entende mais do que quem meche a 10
<rsvc> tudo depende do interesse
<freeew> Caso alguem tenha alguma dica de programa para usuario final, postem ai. Estou pensando em utilizar linux na empresa, onde são mais de 150 máquinas
<sistematico> Era mais fácil perder tempo papeando na BRASnet do que achar alguma informação se a ajuda do Google.
<sistematico> *sem
<rsvc> sistematico: hahahaha
<sistematico> é
<rsvc> sistematico: no #digratis neh
<freeew> rsvc: depende da vontade de adquirir conhecimento de cada um, sem sombra de dúvidas
<sistematico> Eu perdi muito tempo da minha vida nesse maldito lugar.
<rsvc> cara , eu era bot de irc, ircd e eggdrop
<sistematico> Eu acessava mais o canal da minha cidade, o #Campo_Grande
<sistematico> Algumas vezes o #Brasil tambem.
<rsvc> nao me diga que usava t7ds
<Pskol> ehh usava bastante o CADE?
<sistematico> Usei, claro..
<Pskol> google veio depois pra salvar
<sistematico> Mas preferia o Full Throttle.
<rsvc> eu sempre usei kvirc e xchat
<Pskol> hehehe
<sistematico> Avalanche.
<rsvc> e BitchX no konsole
<sistematico> Caipira Script
<rsvc> hell
<rsvc> snoop
<rsvc> hahahha
<Pskol> t7ds
<sistematico> Até hoje eu sou amigo do Maten e do Shacau.
<Pskol> t7ds foi o mais decente q e eu vi de script
<sistematico> Os criadores do Avalanche.
<sistematico> Os caras distribuiram o Script pra mais de 10.000 pessoas.
<rsvc> freeew: tava vendo sua questão
<rsvc> freeew: tem que ser algo que funcione e facil né
<Pskol> sistematico, vc eh de campo grande??????
<rsvc> ubuntu tem sido muito usado
<sistematico> Pskol: Sou.
<Pskol> sistematico, MS?
<sistematico> É.
<Pskol> eu tbm so
<Pskol> heheh
<sistematico> Legal.
<Pskol> na verdade nao sou daqui mas moro aqui
<sistematico> É raro alguem usar Linux na nossa cidade.
<sistematico> Só na UFMS tem alguns.
<Pskol> dificil achar alguem no irc daki
<sistematico> é, mais raro ainda.
<sistematico> CG owna :D
<Pskol> um dia desses achei um maluco de dourados
<Pskol> mais raro ainda
<Pskol> heuhaehea
<sistematico> hehhee
<sistematico> Se você falar que usa Linux os caras dão uma risadinha amarela e não entendem nada.
<sistematico> Ficam boiando e falam: "Isso é programa?"
<Pskol> ou entao eles falam: ah ubuntu???
<sistematico> Dá uma raiva danada.
<Pskol> ehuwheuw
<rsvc> sistematico: cara , a maioria acha que internet é o IE
<sistematico> É dureza..
<rsvc> se você fala linux, você mata os coitado
<sistematico> Eu não uso mais o Ubuntu, mas usei um bom tempo, é um excelente sistema.
<Duka> Boa noite pessoal, alguem sabe me dizer se tem algo parecido com email spider pra linux para capiturar email de um site?
<sistematico> Pra fazer SPAM depois?
<rsvc> eu tbm nao uso ubuntu
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> rsvc: Qual sistema tu usa?]
<rsvc> opensuse no momento
<rsvc> e tu?
<Pskol> tbm nao uso ubuntu mais
<sistematico> Arch Linux na veia.
<sistematico> =D
<rsvc> :P
<Pskol> to com debian lenny
<sistematico> Simple & Lightweight Operating System.
<sistematico> :P
<rsvc> tava com debian ate ontem squeeze
<Pskol> debian pelado
<sistematico> Debian é muito legal tambem, eu usei bastante tempo, é minha 2ª opção.
<Pskol> nao atualizo pro squeeze por preguiça
<Pskol> quando acavar os updates quem sabe,,.
<Pskol> acabar
<sistematico> O Squeeze já é stable do Debian.
<Pskol> poise
<Pskol> o lenny ja ta old stable mas ta stable ainda pra mim hehehhe
<sistematico> A maior vantagem do Debian é a estabilidade.
<sistematico> Só que eu acho ele burocrático demais.
<Pskol> por isso eu gosto dele
<sistematico> Criar um pacote .deb é um sofrimento danado.
<Pskol> bruto, seco, e sistematico
<rsvc> é o preço da estabilidade
<sistematico> Pskol: Tu já criou um DEB?
<freeew> rsvc: sim sim, para usuários que as vezes mal sabem mecher no computador, como tem outros que sabem muito de windows :P
<Pskol> nao
<sistematico> Cara, é osso viu.
<Pskol> nunca precisei
<Pskol> deve ser mesmo, um tempo atras eu tava vendo como que é..
<sistematico> Se fizer mais ou menos, até que é fácil, mas se tu quiser criar um "nos rigores da lei" é feroz demais.
<rsvc> empacotamento é legal
<sistematico> No Arch é só editar um arquivo de mais ou menos 10 linhas :D
<freeew> rsvc: eu sou professor da cisco e de cursos técnicos alem de ser responsavel pelo parque de TI da Empresa, entao aparece de tudo la
<sistematico> No Debian tem um série de helpers, de tão difícil que é.
<rsvc> freeew: interessante
<sistematico> dh_make, dpkg-buildpackage...
<rsvc> freeew: existem muitas empresas , inclusve publicas , migrando para o linux
<Pskol> no arch so editar 10 linhas?
<sistematico> Pskol: As vezes até menos.
<sistematico> Pskol: Eu mantenho um pacote no AUR: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=7148
<sistematico> Dá uma olhada no PKGBUILD como é simples.
<sistematico> São mais de 100.000 pacotes pra baixar :)
<freeew> rsvc: pois é, por isso que estava atras disso, pagar  mais de 150 licencas pra microsoft é complicado =[
<sistematico> 10% oficial da disto e 90% mantida pelos usuário no AUR(Arch Linux User Repository)
<Pskol> egehhehe
<Pskol> hum
<sistematico> *distro
<rsvc> freeew: ja ouviu falar de um tema de windows para gnome?
<Pskol> @@
<sistematico> O Gnome3 é default no Ubuntu?
<Guest53340> Bom dia
<rsvc> Guest53340: depende da sua posição
<sistematico> Bom dia convidado!
<sistematico> :D
<rsvc> aqui eu digo noite
<rsvc> ehhe
<freeew> sistematico: nao, ainda vem com a versao 2, mas com 3 comandos vc poe a versao 3. Eu atualizei para a versao 3 e me arrependi, pois cosome muita memoria aki
<Pskol> eh a yutaka
<Guest53340> rsvc posição? estaca na mão apontando para alguem :-D
<sistematico> Em SP é 00:04, alguns chamam a madrugada de dia.
<ZNC> Ciao Pskol
<rsvc> ZNC: nao, é que aqui eh noite
<rsvc> disse posição, local onde voce esta
<ZNC> entao seria regiao
<rsvc> que difere se é dia ou noite
<sistematico> freeew: Habilita o fallback.
<Pskol> ZNC ;)
<rsvc> posição no mapa
<rsvc> hehe
<ZNC> região
<rsvc> ta ta
<rsvc> :D
<freeew> rsvc: o mesmo tema nao, mas ja vi alguns tutoriais para deixar "similar"ao windows. Sei que existe um linux chamado famelix, ele é bem parecido com o windows
<ZNC> rararararara offcompleto
<rsvc> freeew: mas você consegue migrar tranquilo, e vai depender dos programas que você usa nas maquinas
<Pskol> imitar o windows é pácabá
<freeew> sistematico: desculpa amigo pela minha ignorancia, mas explica como habilita o fallback.
<ZNC> Pskol, é pena de morte
<sistematico> freeew: ALT + F2 > dconf-editor
<sistematico> Tá usando o Gnome3 agora né?
<rsvc> ZNC: agora que caiu a ficha da estaca, tu levou a mal
<rsvc> ahahahahah hahahahaa hahahaha , ri 3 vezes lol
<ZNC> :D
<freeew> rsvc: nao sei, eu to me quebrando tbm na hora de por a máquina no dominio LDAP, no caso o ubuntu
<freeew> sistematico: sim estou com o gnome 3 atualmente
<ZNC> nossa
<sistematico> freeew: Abriu o Dconf?
<ZNC> é isso mesmo que ele vai fazer? servidor ubuntu? aquele com gnome3? arararara cade o netinstall ubuntu server?
<freeew> sistematico: ele nao encontra o comando, comente gconf-editor
<freeew> sistematico: ***somente gconf-editor
<Pskol> se fizer logout e na tela de login escolher gnome 2?
<sistematico> freeew: sudo apt-get install dconf-editor
<sistematico> freeew: Tenta aí.
<sistematico> Pskol: O Gnome3 é mais bonito :D
<sistematico> mesmo no fallback
<sistematico> Tá certo que ele é bem bugado, mas eu nem ligo :D
<sistematico> Meu PC tem um processador de 1.3Ghz e ele tá rodando rapidão.
<Pskol> ah so vo usar isso ai quando tiver mais maduro
<sistematico> Sem FallBack..
<ZNC> Pskol, sem querer ser chata mas nunca vais usar :-D
<sistematico> Pskol: Pra você ter idéia ele num tem nem Screensaver ainda :D
<Pskol> meu sistema aqui so trokei o background, nao gosto de frescurinhas
<sistematico> haiehaieauehaieuaehiae
<Pskol> hueheiuhe
<Pskol> ZNC, q seja eu nao uso entao heuhehehue
<sistematico> ZNC: Você disse que o Pskol ou o Gnome não vai amadurecer?
<Pskol> so vejo por fotos
<freeew> sistematico: consegui instalar, é apt-get install dconf-tools, ja abri  ele com o comando dconf-editor
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ZNC> sistematico, g3 ararara
<sistematico> freeew: Vai em org > gnome > desktop > session
<ZNC> ulala prof Cisco
<freeew> sistematico: ok, ja estou la
<Pskol> q diabo eh esse fallbak?
<sistematico> ZNC: Todo mundo fala mal do Gnome, mas o Miguel de Icaza é um gênio, e poucos no mundo tem o mesmo Q.I. e criatividade dele.
<ZNC> freeew, para ser professor da cisco precisa ter o que? qual o salario? conseguiria pagar minhas contas futuras?
<sistematico> freeew: session-name tem o que?
<sistematico> freeew: gnome?
<ZNC> Pskol, reserva
<ZNC> sistematico, rerererererere
<Pskol> ah reserva...
<Pskol> de que?
<sistematico> ZNC: Verdade.
<sistematico> ZNC: Eu uso o OpenBox, mas não vejo mal algum no Gnome.
<freeew> ZNC: hehehe, eu fui convidado para ser professor, geralmente as empresas educacionais querem isso, no meu caso eu estou fazendo no senaiFlorianopolis que é academia Regional. Ganha bem até
<freeew> sistematico: aparece gnome
<ZNC> sistematico, eu gosto do tty mas dependo do kde heheheh
<ZNC> freeew, mmm
<sistematico> ZNC: Se todos que criticam fossem ao Bugzilla e expressacem seus sentimentos os desenvolvedores saberiam melhor qual rumo tomar, mas todo mundo critica ninguem ajuda.
<sistematico> Reportassem bugs e etc..
<sistematico> freeew: Muda pra gnome-fallback
<ZNC> ararararara nem gosto dele entao nem ligo de reportar
<sistematico> freeew: E reinicia a sessão.
<sistematico> ZNC: Qual DE você usa?
<sistematico> WM, sei lá..
<freeew> sistematico: muito obrigado, vou reiniciar e ja ta falo como ficou. Mto obrigado msmo.ABraco
<ZNC> a usar qualquer um me dou bem com todos ou melhor quase todos menos gnome
<sistematico> ok
<Pskol> mas ela baba num KDE
<sistematico> ZNC: Qualquer um?
<Pskol> :P
<ZNC> gnome é igual sertanejo poucos consegue entender
<sistematico> ZNC: Qual está usando agora?
<ZNC> kde
<sistematico> ZNC: é você deve ter dinheiro.
<ZNC> :-O
<sistematico> Pra ter uma máquina veloz pro seu KDE não travar, aheiaeuaehaieauehaieaue
<sistematico> :D
<Pskol> huaiheiuhwaeiuaheUHe
<ZNC> :-S
<sistematico> Pesadíssimo.
<ZNC> a mesma maquina trava no gnome
<sistematico> Mal configurado.
<sistematico> :P
<ZNC> tarararara
<sistematico> Acontece com iniciantes.
<ZNC> não o que queria ele não podia
<sistematico> Não se preocupe isso é normal, aheiaeuaheiaeae
<ZNC> :-D sou iniciante
<sistematico> Quando falou que usa KDE eu notei :D
<ZNC> :-D
<ZNC> sistematico, qual OS?
<sistematico> ZNC: Arch Linux.
<ZNC> :-P colao
<sistematico> ham?
<ZNC> antes todo mundo usava slack agora estao mudando ah tao logo vou ter q sair do arch ^^
<freeew> sistematico: nao certo. Coloquei lá como gnome-fallback e deu pau ao iniciar a sessao, ai reverti e voltou a iniciar a sessao, porém continuo com o gnome 3. Mas desde já, mto obrigado.
<sistematico> Aqui não deu pau não.
<ZNC> Pskol, ja teve problemas em usar o coveiro?
<sistematico> ZNC: Gosto de distros leves.
<sistematico> ZNC: Princípio KISS.
<ZNC> eu gosto de distro q funciona
<Pskol> ZNC, so em um enterro.. mas depois nao deu mais
<ZNC> Pskol, :-P
<sistematico> heh
<freeew> o ubuntu seria umas das distros mais leves e funcionais?
<ZNC> freeew, naoo
 * ZNC NÃO NÃO E NÃO
<sistematico> ZNC: E você acha que as distros leves não funcionam?
<ZNC> é uma otima distro para iniciantes
<ZNC> o Ubuntu
<ZNC> sistematico, ainda nao deu para testar todas, mas algumas prestao e outras nao prestao
<ZNC> pra mim ooo claro ne ^^
<freeew> sim, isso sim, mas leve e que seje "completinha", no caso que reconheca bem o hardware(drivers)
<Pskol> pra mim quanto mais feio e rapido melhor
<sistematico> ZNC: Recomendo nem chegar perto do Arch então.
<ZNC> freeew, se voce usava windows, mas nao quer mais o ubuntu seria otimo para voce aprender a como funciona, depois expandir-se para algo mais robusto, claro se o ubuntu deixar de te atender
<sistematico> Pskol: Mais rápido que o Arch impossível.
<ZNC> sistematico, hahaha recomendação invalida
<Pskol> sistematico, sera?
<sistematico> Pskol: É o único ponto forte dele.
<sistematico> Pskol: REAL.
<Pskol> mas so se pelar ele ne
<sistematico> ZNC: Recomendo nem chegar perto do Arch, senão tu vai apaixonar e nunca mais conseguirá largar...
<Pskol> se for no seu gnome 3 ai quero ver
<sistematico> haehiaheaieuaehaieaueahiea
<sistematico> Pskol: Ele é pelado por natureza.
<ZNC> sistematico, uso arch faz um bom tempo, mas se começar a virar moda com toda a certeza saio do arch
<sistematico> Pskol: A ISO é de 300MB
<ZNC> sem nem olhar para traz
<Pskol> o debian tbm eh
<sistematico> Pskol: Sistema COMPLETO, com 300MB.
<Pskol> com WM?
<sistematico> sem
<Pskol> entao
<sistematico> Aí tu instala depois.
<freeew> ZNC: ja trabalhei bastante no Slack, mas claro, em servidores, me refiro a um linux desktop veloz que nao seje chato de mecher, como o sistematico disse: "quanto mais feio e rapido melhor"
<ZNC> o sistema nao precisa ser pequeno para ser rapido
<Pskol> se bota gnome ja vai pra 700
<sistematico> ZNC: Não necessariamente.
<ZNC> freeew, servidor :-D esta é minha área atual :-D
<ZNC> freeew, quando trabalhou com o linux em um server qual erra o hardware? faz quantos anos please please
<sistematico> ZNC: Se é pequeno tem poucos arquivo, se tem poucos arquivos são poucos executáveis, poucos aplicativos menos consumo de processamento, e menos consumo é igual a mais velocidade.
<sistematico> Concorda?
<ZNC> mas e se for mal codado
<ZNC> e se mesmo assim pode ficar melhor
<ZNC> e se tiver codigos atoa
<ZNC> :-D
<sistematico> Confio nos developers, não tem código a toa, e se tiver eu aviso e tiro.
<sistematico> KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid
<ZNC> ararara nao deveria
<ZNC> mas no problem
<sistematico> Essa é a filosofia da distro.
<ZNC> cada um sabe o que usa
<freeew> ZNC: hmm, era um ibm, faz uns 2 anos se nao me engano, mas atualmente dou aula de servidor no slack, instalo varios servicos, porem com configuracoes básicas
<ZNC> freeew, mmm
<freeew> znc: pq é gurizada de tecnico, nao de superior
<ZNC> servers ibm :-D
<ZNC> Pskol, servers ibm
<freeew> znc: hehehe
<ZNC> freeew, com duas fontes ne? ou uma so?
<sistematico> ZNC: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?K=sistematico&SeB=m
<ZNC> sistematico, sim ja reparei na pagina
<sistematico> SLI
<ZNC> Pskol, cade a Ursinha?
<ZNC> :'(
<freeew> ZNC: esse so tem uma, qndo liga parace q vai voar aquilo lá de tanto barulho de cooler hehehe
<Pskol> ZNC, deve ta na gruta.. faz tempo....
<ZNC> freeew, ventoinha
<sistematico> haieaeuaehaiea
<ZNC> mmm muito legal o barulho
<ZNC> Pskol, :-S
<ZNC> cooler é o kit dissipador+ventoinha
<Pskol> mas nao eh legal vc ficar com esse barulho no zuvido o dia todo
<Pskol> eh foda
<ZNC> Pskol, ^^ é so um post checkin depois eles param
<ZNC> ^^
<Pskol> mas tem os coolers do gabinete
<Pskol> alias, do rack
<ZNC> ventoinha Pskol
<Pskol> aqueles sao brabos
<ZNC> sim
<freeew> e4
<Pskol> do servidor tbm, silenciosos eles nao sao ne...
<Pskol> fica dois rack atras de mim
<ZNC> eles so fazem aquelo todo barulho por um tempo depois param
<Pskol> mas depois eles ainda fazem barulho, menos mas fazem
<Pskol> ai vc junta com o ventilador do rack
<ZNC> Pskol, :-D
<Pskol> que sao 4
<Pskol> 110 v
<Pskol> zzzzzuuummmmmmmmmmmm
<ZNC> zuuummmmm
<ZNC> Pskol, tenta imaginar 6 server de uma vez so
<freeew> detalhe, faxineira nao entra!!!!
<Pskol> tenho 5 la
<Pskol> tenho 6 la
<ZNC> freeew, ninguem entra so o montador
<ZNC> nem o dono pode entrar para garantir o serviço, esse negocio de entrar ate a mae do dono entra nao vira
<freeew> e ainda tem gente nas pequenas empresas que utiliza o pc da secretaria com xp SP2 se bobiar como servidor de "compartilhamento", compartilha mais virus que arquivo necessário
<ZNC> freeew, arararaarara
<ZNC> isso ai no brasil é bem comuns
<ZNC> comum
<freeew> ZNC: a secretaria clica em tudo, e depois o tecnico que se F****
<ZNC> :-D sem isso sem ganho
<sistematico> A não ser que a secretária seja a Naomi.
<sistematico> Nunca se sabe.
<ZNC> secretarias nao tem que saber comandos ela precisa apenas anotar
<ZNC> ^^
<freeew> hehehe, boa
<ZNC> foi isso que me falaram um milhao de vez
<sistematico> Como chama o robozinho da novela? Zirigulim?
<sistematico> Ziriguidum..
<sistematico> ¬¬ sei lá..
<ZNC> haha
<sistematico> Aquele robô é um Aibo da Honda.
<sistematico> eu acho.
<ZNC> ele é frances
<sistematico> Quem o Abner?
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> O Abner é o estereótipo do homem Sul-Matogrossense.
<sistematico> O Pskol sabe do que eu to falando.
<freeew> pra fazer backup vcs utilizam q software?
<Pskol> @@
<Pskol> hehe
<ZNC> freeew, o kybk  no meu caso
<sistematico> freeew: rsync
<ZNC> faz backup de tudo que quiser manda tudo para um unico lugar e pode notificar via email sms ou mensagem no msn
<ZNC> nao envio copia pra ningume
<Pskol> bacula
<ZNC> faz parte da vida
<ZNC> e pensar q comecei a quebrar a cabeça no ubuntu ^^
<freeew> vou usar o rsync, testei o Déjà Dup mas nao gostei
<ZNC> antes tinha mais gente hj so tem 49 mmm
<ZNC> freeew, por ai tem  o PEC da cisco?
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.26-2-686 i686] distro[Debian 5.0.8] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.13GHz] mem[Physical: 1.5GB, 67.8% free] disk[Total: 145.8GB, 39.9% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]] sound[ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI1: VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<Pskol> hihihoho :P
<ZNC> GeForce FX
<Pskol> ZNC, vo nana
<ZNC> tem s-video Pskol ?
<Pskol> é
<Pskol> tem..
<Pskol> hehehe
<ZNC> Pskol, mmm boa noite
<freeew> ZNC: ainda nao amigo, sou prof iniciante, tenho 19 anos e estou na minha primeira turma, ainda estamos adquirindo equipamentos com a fatura do curso
<ZNC> :-D otima placa Pskol
<Pskol> otima pra bota na tv
<ZNC> Pskol, sim
<Pskol> e jogar PSX
<ZNC> rrssr
<Pskol> hehewu
<ZNC> ah jogar ai ja nao sei
<ZNC> freeew, mmm
<ZNC> Pskol, durma bem
<Pskol> desisti de durmir
<Pskol> vo ver umas coisas
<ZNC> ^^
<ZNC> Pskol, arduino ja vou ne?
<Pskol> hein?
<ZNC> ja viu ^^
<Pskol> nao
<Pskol> ja ouvi
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> queria montar um sistema com 6 string so cima, baixo, lado, lado, frente, traz
<ZNC> pra fazer remoçao de data
<Pskol> ???
<Pskol> em arduino?
<ZNC> sim ^^
<ZNC> o funcionamento esta em mente o problema sao receber e passar as instruções ^^
<Pskol> eu hem
<Pskol> dese ser o crois..
<Pskol> deve
<ZNC> ^^
<ZNC> mmm gustavo
<Pskol> :_
<ZNC> uiii a msn cancelou meu msn ^^ falta de uso
<Pskol> hiuhiuh
<Pskol> ta igual operadora de celular
<Pskol> ja perdi duas linha pq nao boto credito
<Pskol> uwheiuweh
<ZNC> hauhauhauahuahau
<ZNC> nossa estava vendo meu email antigo deixaram ativo :-D tem mensaginhas ^^ so a under se alembra sempre ^^
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, hhaaa te achei, aline ela nao entra mais?
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, bom dia.
<Pskol> É preciso baixar 517kB de arquivos.
<Pskol> Depois desta operação, 0B adicionais de espaço em disco serão usados.
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, bom dia
<Pskol> upgrade do debian
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, nunca mais a vi por aqui não...
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, email?
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, dela nunca eu tive...
<Pskol> heiehe
<ZNC> Pskol, complicadinho hem
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, celular?
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, nunca o tive tumbém..
<ZNC> da ultima vez q tive contato foi por sms depois daquela coisa q teve no rj,
<peregrinator_six> sumiu, ninguen sabe, niguem viu..
<Pskol> deve ter ido pra micosoft
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, auhsuahsuahsuhahsu
<ZNC> nem em sonho
<ZNC> ela jamais ia fazer isso
<Pskol> huwehie
<peregrinator_six> barna_, ?
<ZNC> senhores vou indo o dia logo começa, tenho provas mas ja esta no gatilho, vai ser mais uma a se fazer por aqui
<ZNC> bem fui, fiquem todos bem
<Pskol> ZNC, boa noite!!!
<Pskol> durma com os anjos
<Pskol> :P
<Pskol> ja vo indo tbm
<ZNC> ja dormi ^^
<Pskol> mas coidado q tem anjo q eh safado em
<Pskol> haewhuahw
<Pskol> fui boa noite a todos
<freeew> boa noite gente
<PAPAI_SMURF> bom dia
<phenrique> alguém aí que tenha registro de domínio .com.br e pague hospedagem?
<LACabeza> eaew rapaziada
<phenrique> alguém aí que tenha registro de domínio .com.br e pague hospedagem?
<LACabeza> non tenho
<Spiga> alguem ai me recomenda algum programa de monitoramento de acessos facil de instalar e configurar coisas muito simples so poder monitorar os acessos do pessoal
<Spiga> e coisa para ser usada 2 dias no max nao tem necessidade de nada proficional
<gabezao> nem o portugues é "procional" heim Spiga ?
<gabezao> monitora de acessos onde?
<Spiga> no firewall
<gabezao> ??????????
<gabezao> acessos o que? http? ssh?
<Spiga> http p2p torrent
<Spiga> protocolos de usuario normal
<Spiga> que so sabe msn orkut filme musica youtubillllu
<gabezao> Spiga, bandwidthd
<Spiga> blz
<gabezao> Spiga,
<gabezao> http://www.tinotapa.com.br/2010/12/relatorios-e-graficos-de-utilizacao-de.html
<Spiga> certo to vendo ja
<Spiga> quanto meu firewall nao volta to improvisando um aki
<Spiga> mas queria coisa de 2 dias no max. so para nao deixar a galera baguncar muito
<gabezao> monte um decente em uma VM Spiga
<gabezao> e qnd da essas zicas só subir a VM.
<gabezao> =)
<Spiga> intao eu tava dispreparado. pois estou tomando conta do servidores tem 3 semanas.
<Mendigo> Bom dia!
<Spiga> e estou dando prioridade para servidores de producao primeiro
<Spiga> depois que acertar eles vou fazer o firewall.
<Spiga> o firewall e o menos pior.
<Pskol> Spiga, PfSense neles
<gabezao> meu firewall é tudo na mao mesmo
<gabezao> alskksalsa
<Pskol> ja foi o tempo..
<Pskol> q eu fazia assim tbm
<Pskol> tenho mais saco nao, o pfsense faz tudo ja :P
<Spiga> pfsense, ? nunca ouvi falar
<Spiga> tb sou daqueles que gosta de fazer na mao
<Pskol> é baseado no freebsd
<Pskol> blz
<Spiga> me falaram muito bem do CentOS mas nao tive tempo para testar
<gordux> sei que não é o canal adequado, mas nos canais adequados não estou tendo respostas.
<gordux> tenho pfsense 2.0RC3 instalado com 5 placas de rede, onde temos 10Vlans, quando fazemos teste de estress copiando arquivos entre vlans fazendo downloads ele derruba minhas wans
<gabezao> download entre as vlans e mexe na wan gordux ?
<gabezao> ou download da wan via vlan?
<gordux> quando copio arquivos de vlan para vlan não mexe em wan
<gabezao> derruba wan ou corta acesso a wan?
<gabezao> você faz teste como? do pfsense pra fora... ou de uma vlan pra fora?
<gordux> derruba wan, as vezes derruba uma wan as vezes derruba as 3 wans
<gordux> os testes são
<gordux> download de arquivos grandes, cópias de uma máquina para outra
<gordux> em vlas diferentes.
<gordux> gabezao postei o meu cenário no forum
<gordux> http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php/topic,39972.0.html
<gabezao> estranho gordux ;/
<gordux> muiiito
<Spiga> desculpa a ignorancia ... onde eu seto a permissao para "You don't have permission to access /bandwidthd/ on this server."
<Spiga> isso o apache ta me retornando
<Spiga> procurei algo semelhante e nada
<gabezao> vc tem q dar permissoes
<gabezao> para que o www-data
<gabezao> leia a pasta
<LACabeza> Spiga, seu ambiente é de testes ou oficial?
<Spiga> oficial.
<Spiga> oficial provisorio
<LACabeza> ah, então é melhor seguir o conselho do gabezao
<Spiga> rapaz eu dei permissao.
<Spiga> e nao entra
<Spiga> sera que tenho que dar restart no apache
<LACabeza> se fosse de testes, eu sugeriria para vc mudar o usuario do apache para o mesmo usuario seu...
<LACabeza> sim
<LACabeza> ~eu acho
<Spiga> froid.
<Spiga> que bom nem usuario host acessa a pagina
<Spiga> maravilha do capeta
<joaquimjuniors_> Bom dia pessoal!
<Mendigo> Alguem sabe como eu posso fazer emitir um som pelo terminal no gnome ?
<Mendigo> mpg123
<gabezao> ?
<gabezao> mpg123 caminho.mp3
<gabezao> ?
<gabezao> aeohahoe
<Mendigo> sim kakakak
<Mendigo> montei um plug pra notificar qndo recebo msg no irssi
<Mendigo> ai colokei o icone do irssi e agora colcoar um barulho de msg
<Mendigo> alguem tem alguma ideia?
<Mendigo> de que batulho colcoar?
<gabezao> um peido.
<Mendigo> Oo
<freeew> Galera, achei importante compartilhar esse link, muito interessante: Autenticação via Reconhecimento Facial     http://cooperati.com.br/2011/08/16/autenticacao-via-reconhecimento-facial/
<paulopenha10> ja atualizei a versao firefox 5.01 no slackware, como fazer tbem no ubuntu 11.04?
<freeew> http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/firefox-3-6-6-via-ppa-karmic-lucid-e-maverick/
<paulopenha10> como faze-lo?
<freeew> paulopenha10: segue esse link, achei um mais facil de fazer, é só adicionar o repositório e atualizar.   http://ubuntued.info/instale-o-novo-firefox5-no-seu-ubuntu
<paulopenha10> ok
<Mendigo> aew fiz um plugin para notificar quando recebe msg no irssi quem quiser http://pastebin.com/xqJuxbf0
<JohnMackelvi> :)
<JohnMackelvi> join #manaus
<Mendigo> vo almoçar
<Spiga> 2
<mibis_> ola galera boa tarde,, como faço para que meu usuario tenha mais privilegios. acabei de colocar a senha root porem o meu usuario aidna nao pode mexe nas pastas /var nem /www nem /etc e agora preciso terminar meu servidor apache preciso colocar em funcionamento
<mibis_> mas para isso preciso alterar os dados nelas
<gabezao> você tem q deixar o pasta permitir gravação do usuario q upara o conteudo pra ela
<mibis_> certo porem qual o nome do comando pra abrir o meu sudo e abilitar ja tudo de cara
<mibis_> sem ter q ficar mexendo pasta por pasta
<mibis_> quero que usuario tenha tudo
<gabezao> você pode deixar o acesso ao sudo sem senha, porem nao é recomendado
<gabezao> qual editor de texto você usa mibis_ ?
<gabezao> pra modo texto..
<gabezao> vim, vi? nano?
<mibis_> gdit
<mibis_> tipo abri no bloco de notas ele ficou mais fdacil ver as linhas porem
<mibis_> quando fui salvar fui vedado por nao ter privilegiox
<gabezao> *privilégios
<mibis_> e tipo nem ia mesmo eu nao tinha criado senha pro root
<mibis_> mas agora criei
<mibis_> porem quero ja deixa configurado pra tudo que eu for mexer como o usuario mibis eu ja tenha todo privilegio
<gabezao> o correto seria você criar um usuario so pra subir os arquivos via ftp
<mibis_> hummm
<mibis_> tipo eu tenho um usuario free
<mibis_> esse nao altera nada porem
<mibis_> meu usuario
<mibis_> tambem nao faz muita coisa
<gabezao> você tem q usar o comando sudo pra fazer
<mibis_> uma coisa estranha que tava acontecendo
<mibis_> tipo todo programa que instalo aparece de boa em aplicativos
<mibis_> porem de um tempo pra ca parou
<mibis_> eu instalo e ele nao aparece
<mibis_> tipo eu instalei o apache
<mibis_> mas ele nao quer aparecer l
<gabezao> o apache no tem gui... por isso nao aparece
<mibis_> tudo bem ai tipo entrei com o comando
<gabezao> nao existe a interface grafica dele.
<gabezao> é um serviço.
<mibis_> sudo apt-get /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<mibis_> ele nao abriu
<mibis_> entao fui ate a pasta
<mibis_> abri manualmente o arquivo
<gabezao> 0_o
<mibis_> no bloco de notas e editei oque precisava
<mibis_> porem o pc nao me deixa salvar as alteraççoes
<gabezao> sim
<gabezao> você tem q chamar o editor de texto
<gabezao> como super usuario
<gabezao> sudo gedit &
<mibis_> hummm
<mibis_> deixa eu tentar
<mibis_> tipo sudo gedit &
<mibis_> tudo isso
<mibis_> ta certo?
<mibis_> o & tambem
<gabezao> tente.
<gabezao> ;P
<mibis_> ou o & seria minha especificação de pasta
<gabezao> assim q se aprende
<gabezao> oeahoehoeahoea
<mibis_> sussu
<mibis_> bom tambem
<gabezao> nao
<gabezao> vc pode colocar a especificaçao depois
<gabezao> sudo gedito /caminho &
<gabezao> o & é pra jogar em backuground
<mibis_> tipo eu nao tenho muito tempo de ubuntu porem ja converti 3 pessoas kkkkkkkkk
<mibis_> blzinha vou testa outro server http
<mibis_> e te falo
<mibis_> vlw
<paulo__> tem alguém aí que tenha registro de domínio .com.br e pague hospedagem?
<gabezao> eu nao pago
<gabezao> OHEAHOEAHO
<gabezao> mas eu tenho um registro la
<gabezao> susse
<gabezao> =)
<paulo__> vc já usou email corporativo?
<paulo__> @suaempresa.com.br?
<gabezao> uso sim paulo__
<paulo__> o serviço de hospedagem de sites normalmente fornece esse email, gabezao?
<gabezao> depende do serviço paulo__
<gabezao> vocẽ tem q procurar...
<paulo__> no seu caso?
<gabezao> geralmente eles te oferecem numero x
<gabezao> no meu caso é um servidor q eu tneho paulo__
<gabezao> eu q criei meu proprio servidor de e-mail.
<paulo__> ah tá
<paulo__> o hostgator por exemplo http://www.hostgator.com.br/compartilhado/compare_planos.php
<Raff_> olha soh to com um problema aqui, to rodando ubuntu-server numa vm, ai to querendo roda ./hldsupdatetool.bin , mas qndo tento isso aparece: No Such file or diretory
<Raff_> no ubuntu rodo normal, mas no ubuntu-server da dando isso ai
<gabezao> vc ta na pasta que esse binario está Raff_ ?
<Raff_> s
<gabezao> ls -l
<Raff_> no ubuntu server nao to com interface grafica, mas axo q isso nao eh o problema ne
<gabezao> nao...
<gabezao> da um 'ls' e veja se esta mesmo
<gabezao> na pasta
<Raff_> ja verifiquei
<gabezao> me cole
<gabezao> =)
<paulo__> gabezao o http://www.hostgator.com.br/compartilhado/compare_planos.php tem dizendo aí sobre e-mail. nesse caso eles fornecem? o espaço do email vai influenciar no espaço do site?
<gabezao> tem q verificar com eles isso paulo__
<gabezao> é um serviço deles...
<Raff_> foda q to na vm, ai pra fica colando eh foda
<gabezao> mas ele ta escrito EXATAMENTE igual Raff_ ?
<gabezao> o linux é case sensitive.
<Raff_> sim ,to usando tab ate
<gabezao> entendi
<gabezao> então e'algo dentro do script
<gabezao> pra debugar faça
<gabezao> bash -x hldsupdatetool.bin
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<sagat> boa tarde
<gabezao> sagat, apelido foda
<gabezao> OEAHEAOEHO
<Raff_> cannot excecute binary file
<gabezao> Raff_,
<gabezao> não tneho ideias então
<sagat> gabezao -:> pq foda
<gabezao> do street sagat
<gabezao> ohaeoe
<sagat> pode cre
<sagat> rsrs
<sagat> eu curto lutas
<sagat> treino mma ha 10 anos
<sagat> rs
<sagat> alguem ai sabe cmo faç para emover o xubuntu e só deixar  a interface unity
<barna_> sagat, sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<sagat> baleu barna
<sagat> valeu
<barna_> sagat, d nada!
<barna_> sagat, vc ta com o pacote ubuntu-desktop instalado ai
<barna_> ?
<sagat> to sim
<barna_> blz!
<Raff_> aulinha de calculo numerico agora
<Raff_> falo raça
<sammuelfcs> boa tarde
<sandrossv> boa
<sammuelfcs> alguem poderia me passar o site onde encontro a documentação sobre kernel e ubuntu avançado
<fcoambrozio> boa tarde
<sammuelfcs> pode ser livro
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: estou testanto seu plugin de notificação do irssi
<Giverny> sammuelfcs kernel newbies
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: ahaha e ai oq achou? so precisa d 2 pacotes pra funfa certo se nao mostra erro no irssi
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: funcionou "supimpa" rsrrsrs
<sammuelfcs> haha estou tentando me aprofundar, já uso a 6 anos e nunca fiz esse tipo de studo
<Giverny> sammuelfcs procura kernel newbies
<Giverny> na net
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: auhauhauha massa o legal que nao eh tanta sessao pra usar
<Giverny> sammuelfcs http://br.kernelnewbies.org/
<fcoambrozio> irssi agora rules total :)
<sammuelfcs> : Giverny blz vou dar uma estudada
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: aahaha so nao consegui fazer ele com autorun e o barulinho que achei meio ruim
<sammuelfcs> Giverny: ok cara tem o conteudo que estava procurando
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: kara queria falar com vc ontem... e nd de achar vc ahaha
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: oloko! rsrsrsr
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: tava com NBook novinho e dava pau ao instalar ubuntu
<Mendigo> ai fui ve oq era
<Mendigo> philco! achei uma merd
<Mendigo> note book 4gb de ram 500gb e fui ve pc 32b
<Mendigo> Oo
<Mendigo> so que nao sabia e dava erro na instalação e nem avisava oq era =x
<barna_> Mendigo, era esse o seu problema de hoje de madruga?
<fcoambrozio> tava tentando instalar 64 bits em um 32?
<Mendigo> sim sim
<Mendigo> isso msm
<Mendigo> ai q vi q o pc era 32 eu to acostumado pega note novo e ser 64bits
<Mendigo> 32 achei q nem vendia mais
<barna_> putz! eu quase comprei um net philco! mas optei por um asus!
<Mendigo> barna_: melhor coisa
<fcoambrozio> oloko!
<Mendigo> ele ja foi 2x pra assistencia pq o hd deu pau
<fcoambrozio> que processador que era?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: nao lembro ahaaha
<barna_> nossa! bem q eu li na internet q netbook philco era ruim!
<barna_> mas num imaginei q era tanto!
<Mendigo> barna_: eu achei muito ruim!
<barna_> kra o asus eu achei bom d+!
<barna_> só o lance das 2 placas de video q deu um pouco de dor de cabeça!
<barna_> mas num to conseguindo por o ubuntustudio 64 nem por reza brava!
<Mendigo> barna_: tenho um hp dv4 o meu tb foi chato arrumar a placa
<barna_> alguem sabe como fazer o apt-get pegar os pacotes de um pendrive (live-pen) ao inves da internet?
<barna_> ou então como pegar os pacotes .deb de um cd de instalação e copiar pro hd!
<fcoambrozio> barna_: tem como usar o cd como repositorio
<barna_> é isso q eu quero fazer!
<fcoambrozio> e, outra, os .deb baixados ficam em cache em /var/cache/apt/archives
<barna_> eu instalei o ubuntu mini! q ta sem nada! dai ele quer fazer 1,5 gb de download! quero pegar de um cd!
<barna_> mas num sei como fazer!
<barna_> só sei fazer pelo synaptic!
<fcoambrozio> barna_: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.pt-br.html#s-cdrom
<barna_> tipo, como q eu edito o source.list pra ele pegar do cd?
<barna_> massa! valeu
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: vui que saiu o FF6 ?
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: yeap.. usando ele aqui já :)
<Mendigo> =P
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: me diz uma coisa
<Mendigo> que linguagem eh esses arquivos que nao tem extensao e vc executa ./ no linux e abre igual tipo exe ?
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: provavelmente são binarios, passa um exemplo
<Mendigo> eu falei com nao lembro quem ontem
<Mendigo> viciado em jogo
<Mendigo> ai vi altos q sao sem extensao
<Mendigo> exp o drive da placa de video
<Mendigo> ou Regnum
<Mendigo> jogo isso
<gabezao> <Mendigo> que linguagem eh esses arquivos que nao tem extensao e vc executa ./ no linux e abre igual tipo exe ?
<Mendigo> entao isso que queria saber pra procurar fazer instalador pra linux
<gabezao> qualquer arquivo q esta marcado como executavel vc consegue fazer isso..
<fcoambrozio> exato
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: o drive da placa de video (ATI) por exemplo (um .run), é uma mistura de sh script com formato binario
<Mendigo> hummm blz
<Mendigo> quero ver cm fazer por isso queria saber
<Mendigo> so que nao sabia nem cm procurar
<Giverny> deve ser java
<Giverny> não?
<Giverny> só que java é bin
<Giverny> geralmente
<Giverny> chmod a+x arquivo.bin
<Giverny> ./arquivo.bin
<Giverny> abre igual .exe Mendigo
<Mendigo> isso
<Mendigo> se for java melhor
<Mendigo> auahuahua so nao sei cm exportar dai =p
<gabezao> Mendigo,
<Mendigo> oi
<gabezao> você tem q compilar o codigo, já que é java.
<Mendigo> gabezao: sim sim compila mais que nem jar vc exporta
<Mendigo> tem q ver se eh tp isso pra exportar em binario sei la
<Mendigo> isso que quero descobri cm faz ahaha
<Mendigo> ou a luz do caminho
<gabezao> java -jar lala.jar
<Mendigo> entao pra jar e pra exportar binario?
<Mendigo> =P isso que quero agora!
<Mendigo> tipo instalador do zend
<Mendigo> zendStudio
<gabezao> bom, isso é compilação do java... não é mais minha área
<Mendigo> hahaha =P bom mais ja ajudo falando que eh java entao fica mais facil
<gabezao> pode ser java Mendigo
<gabezao> qualquer arquivo marcado como executavel pode rodar...
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: o ZendStudio já num vem "empacotado" tipo o Eclipse?
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: o instalador ZendStudio 5.1.1 vem um arquivo binario e vc executa ./ tb
<Mendigo> o eclipse vem tar.gz neh?
<fcoambrozio> isto
<Mendigo> mais ai pra executar eh ./
<Mendigo> seria isso msm so que ia ter q fazer um instalador em java dai
<Mendigo> ja fiz o atualizador do meu programa so que preciso executar ele cm binario pra fica bonito pq so
<Mendigo> salvar .jar
<gabezao> Mendigo,
<Giverny> emyller_
<Giverny> emyller_ tu era um que tava fazendo um fw de js
<Giverny> ?
<emyller_> Giverny: ainda estou, mas meu tempo nao é mais como antigamente. lol
<Giverny> emyller_ me cola a page
<Giverny> ?
<emyller_> Giverny: http://github.com/7ws/mandoojs
<Giverny> emyller_ mudou de nome?
<emyller_> a código dos ideais antigos tá aqui (ultima versao estável): github.com/emyller/mandoo
<emyller_> Giverny: de que época vc é?
<emyller_> o projeto passou por alguns "nomes de protótipo"
<emyller_> spark, utm e o nome definitivo, mandoo
<Giverny> lembro de utm
<emyller_> 2008 - 2009 :)
<Giverny> humm
<emyller_> achei que ninguem lembrasse do projeto além dos carinhas que me fazem companhia no #mandoojs.
<Giverny> :)
<emyller_> woot :)
<Giverny> emyller_ tu é o que da yammigirl
<Giverny> ?
<emyller_> só a conheço pelos IRCs da vida
<emyller_> Giverny: quanto a grau de relacionamento, sou tipo conterrâneo nacional, no máximo. lol
<emyller_> why?
<Giverny> curiosidade
<emyller_> lol
<arcaico> boa tarde
<arcaico> alguém sabe me dizer qual pacote contem o depmod, modulos
<arcaico> resumindo, o pacote que contém os arquivos do /lib/modules/kernel/*
<sagat> e ai barna
<sagat> coloquei fluxbox
<barna> arcaico, linux-image-(versão do kernel)-generic e linux-headers-(versão do kernel)-generic
<barna> sagat, blz?
<barna> sagat, to aki na maior brigar pra instalar o ubuntu studio 11.04!
<barna> eu to usando o lxde num comp veio aki!
<barna> sagat, usei o black-box nos anos 90! era massa! o flux-box é o filho do black-box! gosto dele tb!
<fcoambrozio> barna: num briga não... seja da paz =)
<sagat> barna  -  da dando erro ai irmão
<arcaico> barna, o que tem que esta instalado pro kernel atualizar a versão mais nova e ja bootar no novo kernel
<Mendigo> afff -> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/12458-conheca-a-primeira-tatuagem-animada-do-mundo.htm
<barna> kras ta osso esse ubuntu studio 11.04! ta dando bug!!! versão 32 e 64bits!
<barna> ele abre uns 30 gfvs-gdu-volume-monitor e come 100% dos processadores!!
<barna> dai tem q dar sudo kilall gfvs....... umas 30 vezes pra ele fechar tudo e liberar o processador!
<barna> agora baixei o ubuntu mini (20mb) e to construindo na unha o ubuntu studio! vamos ver se vai rolar!
<barna> arcaico, num entendi!!!
<arcaico> barna, estou usando uma imagem do ubuntu, bem simples, na faixa de 450M
<arcaico> preciso ativar alguns modulos (modprobe, insmod)
<arcaico> porém, como a imagem está bem crua
<arcaico> não veio esses modulos, e inclusive não está criada o diretorio /lib/modules/kernel
<barna> hummmm! ai vc me pegou!
<arcaico> o foda é que eu já copiei esses arquivos do meu pc
<arcaico> mas até a arquitetura é diferente
<arcaico> é um arm
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/667586/
<fcoambrozio> fiz uma pequena alteração no script de instalação de seu plugin
<fcoambrozio> agora aqui está funcionando o autorun =]
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: =* vlw
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: entao tinha que fazer so uma coisa nele... ver se eh ubuntu e jogar o apt-get se nao ele so mostra prokara instalar manualmente
<Mendigo> saka
<fcoambrozio> entendi
<Mendigo> pq eu passei pra um kara e ele usava fedora2
<gabezao> grep -ci "ubuntu" /etc/issue
<gabezao> se retorar 1, é ubuntu, se nao, ja era :P
<fcoambrozio> talvez uma outra ideia seja usar o /etc/lsb_release (caso exista) - acho que outras distros usam este arquivo também, ae pode ser extendido a instalação pra estas outras tbm
<arcaico> s
<arcaico> sorry*
<gabezao> não fcoambrozio
<gabezao> fedora ja nao usa
<gabezao> por exemplo...
<fcoambrozio> então o /etc/issue resolve =)
<Mendigo> fcoambrozio: como posso fazer pra ver se o pacote ta instalado?
<gabezao> pacote deb Mendigo ?
<gabezao> ou o script de vocês ae?
<Mendigo> tipo pagote instalado
<Mendigo> por exemplo apt-get install mpg123
<Mendigo> quero ver se tem o mpg123 instaldo no pc
<gabezao> Mendigo,
<Mendigo> funcionou ahahaha fcoambrozio =* pra vc
<gabezao> verifica se tem o binario do mpg123
<Mendigo> atualizei la joguei os pacotes juntos
<Mendigo> ah ta kakaka
<Mendigo> simples assim? como?
<Mendigo> ]kkkkk
<Mendigo> eu so mo ruim com linux to aprendendo ainda akakak
<Mendigo> nao sei cm fazer =]
<Mendigo> fiz um if msm
<Mendigo> do jeito q tu falou
<Mendigo> gabezao: http://www.missais.com.br/brkNotify.tar.gz fiz um if
<fcoambrozio> Mendigo: de repente a coisa mais simples seja apenas perguntar no script se o usuário quer instalar os pacotes.
<Mendigo> e graças ao fcoambrozio funcionou o autorun =]
<fcoambrozio> ao tentar instalar algo que já está instalado, simplesmente não vai instalar nada
<fcoambrozio> =]
<Mendigo> http://pastebin.com/VT4NJcdp
<HotBit> barna, sumido.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, boa
<HotBit> barna, boa
<ZandreBran> ôlas HotBit
<HotBit> ZandreBran, sabe se pode desfragmentar uma part. NTFS via Ubuntu?
<ZandreBran> HotBit, não.
<HotBit> ZandreBran, Nao Pode Ou Nao Sabe se pode?
<ZandreBran> não sei HotBit
<HotBit> ZandreBran, Thanks.
<spaceonline> logging access from: ()-www-data@localhost " sendmail nao envia pelo www-data ... o q fazer ?
<gabezao> spaceonline,
<gabezao> explica.
<spaceonline> ?
<barna> HotBit, de boa e vc?
<HotBit> barna, sim! como esta?
<barna> blz!
<barna> apanhando do ubuntu 11.04!
<spaceonline> gabezao, o sendmail start normal ... mas quando vou enviar do usuario www-data q é o  apache da erro
<HotBit> barna, como sempre ne...
<spaceonline> alguma permissao ou algo ? ja rodei o google aqui
<gabezao> veja no log do sendmail spaceonline
<barna> mas to começando a pegar a manha desse ubuguntu
<HotBit> barna, sabe se posso desfragmentar NTFS Win com segurança?
<gabezao> esse sendmail está configurado pra servidor de e-mail spaceonline ?
<HotBit> barna, View Ubuntu?
<barna> kra procurando no google eu ja vi isso! mas nunca fiz!
<barna> HotBit, q é isso?
<HotBit> barna, o MarconM me deu um link, mas nao tinha nada...
<spaceonline> gabezao, sim ... funfafa tudo beleza .. tive q refazer algumas coisas aqui hj e parou de funfa ... creio q bichei alguma permissao aqui no sendmail ... ja tentei reinstall e nada
<HotBit> barna, isso?
<gabezao> spaceonline, pior q nao manjo de sendmail, só postfix..
<gabezao> mas no log deve ter o pq spaceonline
<gabezao> do sendmail
<HotBit> barna, NTFS.........?
<spaceonline> é permissao ... preciso dar permissao para o www-data enviar
<gabezao> sim, mas é no sendmail ;p
<gabezao> me cole o log spaceonline
<spaceonline> Aug 16 17:09:24 spaceserver sendmail[1930]: p7GK9Opq001930: www-data@localhost did not issue MAIL/EXPN/VRFY/ETRN during connection to stdin
<gabezao> e antes spaceonline ?
<gabezao> só isso apareceu?
<spaceonline> sim
<gabezao> é, pq nao diz nada...
<vinicius> oi
<Mendigo> flw aew
<shallwe> opa boa tarde galera
<shallwe> alguem sabe se faz diferença na performance em netbook esses n450 n280 do ubuntu 11.04 com unity normal e unity 2d?
<peregrinator_six> alguem aqui já tem a sua disposição no repo do Ubuntu o Chromium 13...?!
<Mendigo> alguem ai ja usou C# no linux?
<shallwe> Mendigo, eu :D
<Mendigo> shallwe: oq uso? ahaha
<Mendigo> tem aula disso pqp
<corvolino> noite
<Mendigo> so que nem sei ql programa usa pra isso
<Mendigo> =x
<leo__> opa caiu aqui mas vc diz programa para compilar?
<Mendigo> nao pra programr ou se roda o microsoft C# pra linux
<Mendigo> ou consigo emular no wine?
<Mendigo> nao quero usar ruindows so por causa dessa aula maldita
<leo__> wtf o.O = what the fuck
<leo__> vc quer um programa pra programar?
<leo__> tem vários pra ubuntu :D
<Mendigo> leo__: na real precisava
<leo__> pode ser outro sem esse seu ai?
<Mendigo> entao pode q esse eh o da microsoft msm
<leo__> tem varios tipo eclipse, anjuta, acho que é assim que se escreve
<Mendigo> so por isso ai acompanhar igual da aula
<leo__> aaa bom
<Mendigo> eclipse programa c# ?
<leo__> sim tem plugin
<Mendigo> plugin?
<Mendigo> ok
<leo__> netbeans tb
<Mendigo> prefiro eclipse =P
<leo__> e tem vários outros, se vc procurar nos repositorios vai achar varios
<Mendigo> ja uso  pra java
<leo__> :D
<leo__> Mendigo, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Programando
<leo__> olha ai
<leo__> tem de tudo
<leo__> só que uma coisa é programar C em windows e outra é C em linux
<leo__> as bibliotecas mudam um pouco
<Mendigo> foda =/ vo ter q ser obrigado por causa desse veio maldito
<leo__> se for pra windows nem vou te ficar falando pra fazer cambiarra que não da certo, usa windows mesmo, se quiser pode tentar instalar no virtual box
<leo__> o windows emulado
<leo__> vou ter que sair ja volto :D
<Mendigo> flw
<Mendigo> nao tenho windows aki nem o instalador
<Mendigo> =/
<Mendigo> e o wine nao funfo
<Mendigo> =(
<frew> boa noite, poderiam me indicar alguns conversores de video, quero pegar um filme ISO e transformar para AVI
<Mano_Chao> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> boa!
<Raff> pessoal to com um problema aqui, to em uma vm com ubuntu-server, baxei o arquivo hldsupdatetool.bin, e quando tento roda aparece: No such file or diretory.
<joao_adventure> pow man
<joao_adventure> Raff, vocẽ digitou certo o nome do arquivo?
<Raff> s
<joao_adventure> É... então eu não sei ^^
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-17
<Raff> eu axei estranho q no ubuntu normal eu consegui, mas no server nao to conseguindo
<Raff> pra baxa o arquivo usei o wget , e no ubuntu normal baxei pelo browser
<Um_cara_Qualquer> boas noites galera
<Raff> axo q ja descobri o problema , tava lendo aqui num forum q tem q baxa o pacote lib32gcc1
<Um_cara_Qualquer> alguem aqui sabe programar bem em java?
<Raff> ja programei bastante coisa ate
<Raff> em java
<joao_adventure> Pow
<joao_adventure> Então suave.
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eu precisava de uma mao cara
<Um_cara_Qualquer> vc ta muito ocupado?
<Raff> +-
<Raff> fala ai
<Um_cara_Qualquer> hehe uahuull
<Um_cara_Qualquer> entao
<Um_cara_Qualquer> nessa linha
<Um_cara_Qualquer> str = in.readLine(); porque precisa usar o "in"
<frew> boa noite, alguem poderia  me indicar alguns conversores de video, quero pegar um filme ISO e transformar para AVI
<Raff> puts nao faço ideia cara, mas olhando soh essa linha ai tbm , ai fica foda
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ahm... comeque eh aquele site que vc digita e aparece pros 2?
<Raff> copy paste
<Raff> http://pastebin.com/
<Um_cara_Qualquer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/667790/
<EngSkeeter> AEAE de volta ao ubuntu-br!
<EngSkeeter> falae peregrinator_six blz?
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<EngSkeeter> uma dúvida: tenho o ubuntu 10.01 instalado e um DVD com o ubuntu .04. possível atualizar só os pacotes?
<EngSkeeter> *10.10
<EngSkeeter> 11.04
<sandrossv> Boa noite
 * mwallacesd Boa noite!
<juizmill> boa noite a todos
<juizmill> alguem poderia me informa qual é a plataforma de desenvolvimento do ubuntu
<kevin_Mitnick> conectado...........
<kevin_Mitnick> alguem com placa atheros?
<Mendigo> Bom dia!
<amarelinho_EMO> miguuuuuxos
<MarconM> ZNC: gata
<Spiga> bom dia.. alguem sabe me diser se o apache pode estar interferindo em alguma regra de nat.
<frew> que eu saiba nao, é so a porta 80 ta liberada
<gabezao> nat é camada 3 Spiga
<gabezao> apache é camada de aplicaçao
<gabezao> um nao tem nada a ver com o outro.
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> mas que shit
<Spiga> tava funcionando normal um servico e agora parou.
<gabezao> q serviço? Spiga ?
<Spiga> ta fazendo essa regra
<Spiga> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 200.199.218.94 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.10.50:80
<Spiga> nao ta rodando ...
<gabezao> e o que você quer fazer?
<Spiga> pois tenho 2 IPs em 1 placa de rede ...
<Spiga> esses 2 IP sao de internet fornecidos pela minha fibra otica.
<gabezao> você fez o SNAT?
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> pera ai
<Spiga> nao.
<Spiga> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 200.199.218.94 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 192.168.10.50
<Spiga> ficaria assim?
<gabezao> nao... ips ao contrario
<Spiga> como assim?
<gabezao> analise a regra
<gabezao> oq ela diz?
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> trnho que inverter
<Spiga> placa e os IPs
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<Adiumy> boa tarde a todos e a todas
<sandrossv> !ping
<sandrossv> !ping
<frew> choveuu
<sandrossv> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<LACabeza> aew povo
<LACabeza> eu tenho um jogo windows que rodo no meu note com wine
<LACabeza> ele fica "quase perfeito", porém com um pouquinho de lag
<LACabeza> será que se eu mudar as configurações do wine, isso melhora?
<LACabeza> ~eu nunca configurei o wine, ele ta com tudo default
<Spiga> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Spiga> alguem ai verifica se ta correto
<Spiga> essas regra
<Spiga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/668405/
<mwallacesd> Hello there!
<leo-rj-br> Boa tarde, alguém sabe de algum programa que conecte via ftp com arquivo .pem   pq pelo nautilus nao rola
<gabezao> nem conheço esse tipo de arquivo
<Spiga> gabezao: pode me dar uma ajudinha
<gabezao> oi Spiga
<Spiga> voltando aquele assunto do SNAT
<Spiga> no caso estou tentando direcionar o IP externo com placa de rede virtual para IP fisico de outra maquina
<Spiga> estou utilizando este comando
<Spiga> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 200.199.218.94 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.10.50:80
<Spiga> mas nao estou conseguindo
<gabezao> vc ja verificou com o sniffer se nao ta indo mesmo Spiga ?
<gabezao> tshark é um sniffer
<Spiga> e porque e um site.
<Spiga> entao no caso teria que rodar.
<gabezao> :p
<Spiga> o mais estranho e que se eu redireciono ele para ip da placa de rede ele vai
<Spiga> mas redirecionar ele para placa virtual nao vai
<gabezao> o que seria uma placa virtual Spiga ?
<Spiga> eth0:0
<gabezao> isso é alias...
<Spiga> o estranho e que eu pingo ele ele retorna
<Spiga> dentro do iptables ele nao faz o redirecionamento
<Spiga> quando e requisitado
<gabezao> vc habilitou o forward pra esse ip?
<Spiga> acho que descobri
<Spiga> tentei ping externo ele nao retornou
<Spiga> de outra maquina de fora ele nao retournou
<gabezao> não ta configurado correto esse ip
<gabezao> vc tem q configurar com iproute pra poder funcionar com 2 gws
<Mendigo> alguem que ja usou oracle como start ele no ubuntu?
<Spiga> hum....
<Spiga> eu tenho 1 default que ta configurando com a primeira.
<gabezao> é... vai ter q usar o iproute, criar 2 tabelas de roteamento
<Spiga> hum...
<Spiga> blz
<Spiga> ja consegui
<gabezao> fez como Spiga ?
<Mendigo> quando vou iniciar ele da esse erro: operation failed. is not a member of 'dba' group
<Spiga> simples
<Spiga> coloque ele para sair pelo placa eth0 mesmo
<gabezao> a entendi
<gabezao> então eles são só ips diferentes
<gabezao> mas na mesma faixa?
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> isso
<gabezao> =)
<Spiga> levei 3 horas
<Spiga> para descobrir isso
<Spiga> puta que pariu
<gabezao> OHAHOEHOEHOEHOEAHOEHOEAA
<Spiga> se fosse uma coisa MIIITICA DE CONSEGUIR mas nao e sempre a coisinha simples que atrapalha
<gabezao> as maioria das coisas são assim Spiga
<Mendigo> alguem ai por uma causa ja usou oracle no linux? ou saberia como posso fazer pra startar o banco?
<gabezao> Mendigo,
<Mendigo> oi
<gabezao> usar oracle é recomendado usar centos
<gabezao> tem q ler a documentaçao da oracle
<Mendigo> gabezao: so to usando pq tem aula
<gabezao> operation failed. is not a member of 'dba' group
<gabezao> esse erro, ja diz né.
<Mendigo> entao sudo usermod -a -G dba MEU-USER
<Mendigo> resolveria?
<gabezao> sim
<Mendigo> gabezao: entao nao iniciou Oo
<Mendigo> =x
<gabezao> e qual o log?
<Mendigo> gabezao: onde fica os log d erro ?
<gabezao> geralmente /var/log
<gabezao> tem q ver qual é o log correspondente da aplicaçao
<gabezao> ou ver no messages/syslog
<Spiga> gabezao: qual sua opniao para montagem facil e segura de um firewall pfsense ou centOS
<Spiga> e tenha integracao com seguinte servicos
<gabezao> centos é um distribuiçao normal
<gabezao> nao é pra firewall
<Spiga> bloqueio de site+ AD windows
<gabezao> você tera q criar na mao tb
<Spiga> pfsense e um programa no caso\
<gabezao> é um SO baseado em bsd voltada pra firewall
<Spiga> hum...
<Spiga> eu posso instalar em qualquer maquina.
<Spiga> e baixo ele no pfsense.org
<Spiga> ?
<gabezao> se pa ;)
<mwallacesd> Hello there!
<mwallacesd> Y ese cuates que show???
<mwallacesd> Fala galera!!!
<kevin_Mitnick> conected.......
<oliveira_> BOA TARDE AMIGOS
<oliveira_> GOSTARIA DE RODAR O WINDOWS XP NO VIRTUAL BOX MAS DA ERRO: KERNEL DRIVER NOT INSTALED... POR FAVOR, ALGUEM PODE ME INSTRUIR? TO TENTANTO NO GOOGLE MAS N TO ACHANDO A SOLUÇÃO....
<gabezao> oliveira_,
<gabezao> tem q instalar o headers do kernel
<oliveira_> como faço?
<oliveira_> sudo apt-get install o q?
<gabezao> não lembro nome do pacote exatamente
<gabezao> mas você pode curar por apt-cache search linux headers
<oliveira_> oks
<oliveira_> vo da uma olhada
<Mendigo> alguem pelo amor d deus sabe iniciar o oracle no linux?
<pyro1> alguem usa webacula ?
<pyro1> ou bacula ?
<oliveira__> GABEZAO
<gabezao> oi oliveira_
<oliveira__> n deu certo
<oliveira__> da o msm erro
<oliveira__> instalei os pacotes
<oliveira__> headers la
<oliveira__> mas nada
<oliveira__> linux-headers-generic-ape
<oliveira__> dsculpa
<oliveira__> linux-headers-generic-pae
<gabezao> você usa o kernel pae oliveira_ ?
<gabezao> uname -a
<oliveira__> naaum sei
<oliveira__> qual versao q instalo entao?
<oliveira__> tem uma da ibm
<gabezao> depende da sua versão do kernel
<gabezao> da um uname -a
<gabezao> q ele retorna
<gabezao> qual é a sua
<oliveira__> a tah
<Mendigo> gabezao: nao eh mais facil ele usar comando direto?
<Mendigo> oliveira__: vc qr instalar o linux-headers?
<oliveira__>  2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<Mendigo> eh isso q ele qr gabezao ?
<Mendigo> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Mendigo> ja baixa a versao do kernel dele direto
<Mendigo> ele nem precisa ver nd =P
<oliveira__> Mendigo
<oliveira__> quero rodar o VIRTUAL BOX com windows xp
<Mendigo> humm ta dando erro ao instalar o virtual boz?
<Mendigo> box*
<oliveira__> pra instalar n
<oliveira__> pra rodar o windows xp
<Mendigo> Oo nossa o meu nunca deu pau mais em
<Mendigo> oq o gabezao tava falando usa o comando sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) q vai baixar o linux-headers com a versao do seu kernel
<pereba> alguém ai para me dar uma luz em tomada rj45?
<gabezao> ohehoehoeho pereba
<gabezao> qual a duvida?
<oliveira__> deu erro
<Mendigo> ql?
<pereba> gabezao: pra evitar muito bla bla bla postei umas imagens aqui http://www.adrenaline.com.br/forum/internet-redes/358126-ajuda-para-montar-tomada-rj45-cat5e.html
<oliveira__> Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<oliveira__> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<Mendigo> vc ta com ele aberto
<oliveira__> sera q tem algum processo em ecexução?
<Mendigo> sim
<Mendigo> Synaptic ta aberto
<oliveira__> realmente
<oliveira__> tava
<Mendigo> fecha e tenta de novo
<gabezao> pereba,
<pereba> fala
<gabezao> nunca instalei esse tipo de emenda, mas fica claro q ta invertido..
<gabezao> http://i.min.us/idJQopPpy.JPG
<pereba> já tentei ignorar a etiqueta da tomada e fazer de acordo com as cores padrões.. foi não
<oliveira__> Você deve querer executar 'apt-get -f install' para corrigí-los:
<oliveira__> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<oliveira__>  linux-headers-generic-pae : Depende: linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic-pae mas não será instalado
<oliveira__> E: Dependências desencontradas. Tente 'apt-get -f install' sem nenhum pacote (ou especifique uma solução).
<pereba> invertido? hmmm
<pereba> repara a etiqueta ali
<Mendigo> oliveira__: faz assim qndo quiser mostrar codigo cola no site e manda o link pastebin.com
<pereba> tá certinho, ou estou meio cegueta
<gabezao> vc ta certo
<oliveira__> hm..
<gabezao> mas esses rj femea
<gabezao> nao é pra esse uso
<gabezao> por isso nao deu certo
<Mendigo> da um apt-get -f install && apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pereba> o.0
<Mendigo> so faltou o sudo na frente
<pereba> é para que tipo de uso?
<gabezao> é pra colocar na parede e nao criar emenda pereba
<gabezao> no caso da emenda vc invertendo a ordem...
<pereba> gabezao: mas é na parede mesmo uai, é que a parada é "modular", depois é so encaixar no espelho..
<pereba> fiz o duto por baixo do piso
<gabezao> pereba,
<gabezao> http://i.min.us/idJQopPpy.JPG
<gabezao> olhe na imagem
<gabezao> o verde começa de um lado
<gabezao> e termina no outro
<Mendigo> gabezao: cross-over e normal?  isso so pra eu ve se to entendendo =P
<Mendigo> isso q ele qr montar? um cabo de rede?
<pereba> gabezao: como comentei no tópico "A tomada inteira de um lado, com cabinho curto pois cancei de cortar o fio que está no duto, estou testando com um cabo reserva até acertar."
<gabezao> se ele fizer crossover vai dar pau se usar alguma coisa POE
<pereba> estou testando por fora até acertar o encaixe correto, quando tiver ok irei refazer já na tomada
<pereba> esse fio simular o fio do duto, que é uns ~6 metros
<gabezao> então pereba
<gabezao> vc tem imaginar
<gabezao> que é a continuaçao
<oliveira__> http://pastebin.com/2AC8YM6A
<gabezao> do cabo
<gabezao> e ele ta invertendo ali as conexoes pereba
<pereba> sim
<oliveira__> deu erro dnovo
<oliveira__> deu isso ai
<pereba> gabezao: hmmm então essas etiquetas enganam
<pereba> mas sakei a lógica
<gabezao> é que a etiqueta nao é feita
<pereba> vou tentar inverter um lado
<gabezao> pra fazer esse "modular"
<pereba> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Mendigo> oliveira__: Nenhum relatório apport escrito pois a mensagem de erro indica erro de disco cheio
<oliveira__> a eh...
<oliveira__> ?
<Mendigo> oliveira__: Não há espaço disponível no dispositivo
<oliveira__> usi
<pereba> vamos ver, já já dou retorno
<Mendigo> da um
<Mendigo> df
<Mendigo> no terminal
<oliveira__> n li o documento
<oliveira__> q vacilo eim
<PabloRD> ii art
<Mendigo> =P normal
<Mendigo> eu to aki me ferrando pra iniciar o oracle =x
<Spiga> quem aki usa Pfsense
<oliveira__> ta
<oliveira__> mas ta com 67%
<oliveira__> Mendigo da uma olhada http://pastebin.com/8tLUxLkL
<Mendigo> eita fechei o terminal errado =x
<Mendigo> oliveira__: printa oq mostra: df | grep -E -i '(*.)/$'
<oliveira__> df | grep -E -i '(*.)/$'
<oliveira__> /dev/sda3             12385456   7897108   3859204  68% /
<Mendigo> gabezao: sabe oq possa ser?
<Mendigo> gabezao: http://pastebin.com/2AC8YM6A e o df apontou 68% so Oo
<jxajroad> Saudações a todos!
<pereba> gabezao: essa era a ideia http://i.min.us/i66vLLUd.jpg ? linha reta tudo igual.
<jxajroad> Eu estava reclamando uma vez de umas travadas que meu linux dá de vez em quando e por ser um defeito muito vago me sugeriram aqui o memtest.
<jxajroad> usei o memtest de um cd do ubuntu 9.10 e depois de 4h e 15min com Pass 9 não foi detectado nenhum erro.
<jxajroad> queria saber quanto tempo leva pra levar o memtest até o fim? Alguém sabe?
<pereba> memtest roda em loop se não me engano
<jxajroad> sério?
<jxajroad> hmm então não tem fim?
<pereba> repara que no topo mostra quantos testes já fez.. confere ai, faz tempo que não rodo isso
<jxajroad> Olha, pereba. Enquanto ele rodava eu fui copiando as informações da tela azul
<jxajroad> a primeira linha tá assim:
<jxajroad> _ Memtest86+ v2.11
<jxajroad> o _ e o + ficam piscando em vermelho
<jxajroad> depois tem várias linhas com informações do sistema e % de teste...
<jxajroad> as duas últimas linhas tem:
<pereba> http://www.neilvandyke.org/weblog/memtest.jpg
<jxajroad> walltime chached RsvdMem MemMap Cache ECC Test Pass Errors e Ecc Errs
<pereba> Test #4 (quarta vez? acho que é isso)
<jxajroad> isso! mais ou menos isso.
<jxajroad> :)
<pereba> entao chutei certo
<jxajroad> vixe...parei no Test #7...ou 8...sei lá.
<pereba> já fiz isso várias vezes também
<pereba> dezenas de testes, sem erro algum.. mas continuava dando crash no sistema
<jxajroad> Parece que não tem mais fim. E hoje mesmo a máquina travou várias vezes mas ao invés de reboot eu esperei destravar.
<jxajroad> nas primeiras duas vezes ela levou uns 10 min pra destravar mas na terceira fui almoçar..deixei 1h e a tela ficou congelada :(
<jxajroad> dezenas de testes? como assim?
<jxajroad> Vc está dizendo que fez esse Memtest dezenas de vezes?
<pereba> essas rodadas de test do memtest... "Test #4"
<pereba> deixa lá por horas
<jxajroad> olha na figura que vc me passou tem Pass 10% ###
<jxajroad> Test 7% ##
<pereba> sim, mas quando chegar no #4 isso zera
<pereba> digo
<pereba> no #5
<jxajroad> Na parte Test ia até #7...8...variava muito aí nem marquei...
<jxajroad> depois de um numero eu notei que zerava mesmo
<pereba> tu usa overclock?
<jxajroad> sei que não deu erro nenhum
<jxajroad> overclock?
<jxajroad> acho que não!
<jxajroad> aqui tem
<jxajroad> Athlon 64 (0.09) 2210 MHz
<pereba> "acho" que beleza aaahaha
<jxajroad> L1 Chache: 64K 17266 MB/s
<jxajroad> L2 Cache: 512k 3348 MB/s
<pereba> hmm é o padrão, tenho um processador desse parado aqui
<jxajroad> L3 Cache: None
<jxajroad> o que é overclock?
<jxajroad> Memory: 895M 1893MB/s
<pereba> por sinal essa foi o primeiro 64bits lançado pela AMD, comprei no lançamento 1100 pratas na época
<jxajroad> Chipset: AMD k8 (Ecc: Disabled)
<jxajroad> hmmm paguei 580 neste!
<pereba> overclock é mexer na bios para fazer o processador rodar mais rápido que os valores de fábrica
<jxajroad> Settings RAM: 276MHz (DDR 552)/CAS: 4-4-4-12/DDR-2(64bits)
<jxajroad> é isso!
<jxajroad> Ah! sei sei..não gosto de mexer nisso!
<jxajroad> dizem que queima a máquina.
<jxajroad> Sei que me recomendaram fazer isso mas não sei o que acontece que o PC trava assim do nada!
<jxajroad> as vezes volta depois de uns minutos mas se e não rebootar ele trava na segunda e na terceria não volta mais...:(
<pereba> é complicado descobrir a causa
<pereba> ás vezes nem é hardware
<jxajroad> Disseram que quando o linux começa a se comportar assim pode ser problema de hardware...eu acredito..mas será que não tem como identificar?
<pereba> gabezao: mesma coisa :/
<jxajroad> sim..sim...acredito que seja...este PC já deve ter mais de um ano..ou quase isso.
<jxajroad> Estou com medo de perder meus arquivos...:(
<jxajroad> mas acho que não te perigo, né? eu passo tudo pra DVD depois arrumo outro pau velho pra continuar me virando.
<pereba> é não manjo de pinguim
<jxajroad> Não?!
<jxajroad> bem...deixa então!
<pereba> eehhehe
<jxajroad> Ele tem funcionado muito bem...mas com essas congeladas eu fico chateado além do que as vezes me pega passando um email importante sabe?
<jxajroad> digito feito louco horas e pá! ele congela e perco tudo que digitei.
<jxajroad> uma vez ele travou aí aproveitei pra não perder o texto que tinha digitado e copiei tudo no lápis.
<pereba> sei, é bem chato
<pereba> lol
<pereba> tira foto da tela
<pereba> kkkk
<jxajroad> eu tive um notebook bem podre com um Ubunto 8...9.10...travou tanto que me enfezei e joguei ele contra a parede!
<jxajroad> as teclas voaram feito confete na sala!
<jxajroad> como é que eu tiro foto da tela?
<pereba> hahahahha
<jxajroad> é uma tela azul cara!
<pereba> com câmera?
<pereba> celular
<jxajroad> Vc ri? Quando eu usava o Windows foi pior! Terminei a faculdade quando fui aprovado eu dei um pontapé na CPU que ela voou 4m pra se espatifar no quintal!
<jxajroad> Ah...com uma cam?
<jxajroad> boa!
<jxajroad> Puts...como eu não tinha pensado nisso??!
<pereba> tu usa firefox?
<jxajroad> sim uso!
<pereba> esse addon já me salvou algumas vezes https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/textarea-cache/
<jxajroad> (veja bem..voou 4 metros em linha reta, não em queda livre!)
<jxajroad> ok..to anotando
<jxajroad> pra que que servei isso, filho?
<jxajroad> seja lá pro que for...já tá instalando.
<pereba> automaticamente salva quando tu digita em formulários (textarea), então se der zica ele restaura o texto quando tu abrir novamente o firefox
<pereba> tipo aquele recurso de salvar rascunho automatico go gmail
<pereba> mas para qualquer site
<pereba> do gmail*
<jxajroad> Oooooopa! boa! Obrigado
<jxajroad> é...já alivia
<RenatoSilva> alguém conhece o mp3tag e o mp3gain?
<jxajroad> mas só funciona no gmail? eu tava digitando o testo num grupo do yahoo groups.
<jxajroad> mas deixa....já ajuda..obrigado.
<jxajroad> Bom, pereba! Obrigado, cara!
<jxajroad> é...vou ficar intrigado do porque isto trava assim a toa mas outra hora eu volto pra procurar uma soluçao ou sei lá....formato tudo e reinstalo o linux de um CD mesmo.
<pereba> isso ae, boa sorte
<jxajroad> obrigado
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, quem eh vivo sempre aparece eheheh
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: oi HotBit
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: ats de nills
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tva jogando, q disse?
<RenatoSilva> quais as novidades
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, nenhuma, tudo na mesma
<HotBit> boa ZandreBran
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc conhece de som?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ?
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: mp3 tags, amplificação, masterização, sample rate, bit width, bit rate, bla bla bla?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, um pouco
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o que exatamente? :)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, ta falando de qualidade de mps tags descript, taxas....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o que exatamente? :)
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: o que exatamente voce conhece? :)
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, amplicicação=?, mastereis=? sample rate=amostragem de taxas
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, so superficial
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, bitrate acho que eh a qualidade do daudio em mp3
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, pq quer saber se eu sei?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, eu teno um pouco de mp3
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, uso Winamp
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, vc quer saber o que?
<pereba> alguém manja de instalar rj45?
<pereba> preciso de uma ajudinha simples
<Mendigo> alguem ai sabe como apago as configurações do oracle ?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, tags em pm3 sao as descriçoes: autor,album....
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: vc tem algumas musicas ae q sao mto baixas e outras mto altas do que o normal, comparado com o resto das suas musicas?
<HotBit> RenatoSilva, Sim
<RenatoSilva> HotBit: nao eh chato? como vc resolve?
<Guest61834> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> boa.
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-18
<Guest61834> qual melhor site linux vcs recomendariam, estou no ubuntudicas e vivaolinux, teria mais algum que conheceriam ?
<Guest61834> uso as distros slackware, ubuntu e debian
<nqatsi> vc diz de noticias ou tutoriais?
<Guest61834> de tutoriais
<Mendigo> aew como atualizo o db do locate msm?
<nqatsi> de tutoriais é mais dificil de dizer pq um site abrangente é mais dificil de achar
<nqatsi> mas de noticias tem o br-linux.org e o omgubuntu.co.uk que as vezes anunciam alguns tutoriais
<Guest61834> Muito obrigado amigo!!!!
<nqatsi> ;)
<Guest61834> galera, achei um tutorial que ajuda o pessoal que instalou o gnome 3 e se arrependeu como eu, no meu caso, ele está pouco estável e o consumo de memória duplicou, segue o link  >>>>>>>>>             http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/05/instalar-desinstalar-gnome-3-shell-ubuntu-11-natty                           <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
 * Maninho tenso use archlinux rapido leve facil quando aprender usa ubuntu =]
<userrr> Maninho: ele detecta bem os perifericos do computador? Eu sempre sofro com instalacao de drive wifi aki
<Maninho> na moral, recomendo driver  do uu parece ser zoados hehhehe sem off se nao kick ou ban
<Maninho> po , no local errado tenso
<userrr> Maninho: a Versao x64 está estável,caso vc esteja usando ou usou?
<Maninho> userrr: nao sei oque tu chama de estavel, so sei de uma coisa, so testando voce mesmo para saber ^^  rodo o x64 de boa em um serverzinho de backup
<userrr> blz, brigado. Estava me referibndo a bugs, travamentos inesperados.....
<Samurai182> Onde consigo ajuda? Aqui mesmo?
<userrr> desde ja agradeço, vou baixar e testar aki
<Maninho> userrr: ah sim
<Maninho> na cara bug todos e tudo vai ter sempre
<sistematico> Samurai182: Sim, ou nos fóruns, listas de discussão, etc...
<sistematico> Samurai182: No próprio site do Ubuntu ele fala sobre isso.
<Samurai182> Quero ajuda pra criar uma rede entre 2 ubuntus... Não to conseguindo... Não acho nada no google... Só ubuntu x windows!!! ¬¬
<sistematico> hummm
<sistematico> Samurai182: Ad-Hoc?
<userrr> Ad-Hoc ou compartilhamento de arquibo?
<Samurai182> Uma vez consegui fazer... Mas todos os computadores precisam ter os usuários de todos os computadores... Uma zona
<Samurai182> Não... Por cabo mesmo
<Samurai182> Quero fazer um backup
<userrr> apt-get install samba
<sistematico> Samurai182: Tudo bem, mas por cabo pode ser Ad-Hoc ou Infraestrutura.
<Samurai182> Já tá instalado
<sistematico> userrr: Ad-Hoc compartilha arquivo tambem.
<Samurai182> Ad-hoc n é só wireless? o_O
<Samurai182> Eu liguei direto meu note no PC
 * Maninho lol
<sistematico> Samurai182: Não.
<Samurai182> Última vez q funcionou só consegui acessar pelo dolphin
<userrr> sistematico: aham, mas nao sabia se era compartilhamento de internet(rede) ou arquivos
<sistematico> Samurai182: O cabo de rede tá pronto? É trançado?
<Samurai182> Sim
<sistematico> Testado e aprovado pelo InMetro? =D
<Samurai182> Cabinho de modem... É cross-over néh!?
<sistematico> NÃO!
<Samurai182> Funciona pra compartilhar net
<sistematico> :D
<Samurai182> Só sei disso
<Samurai182> Boto no meu PC e compartilho a net c o note
<sistematico> Tem que ser cabo cross-over, senão num dá nem a pau.
<Samurai182> Táh
<Samurai182> Então vamos fazer wifi mesmo
<Samurai182> hehehe
<sistematico> Samurai182: Entendeu né?
<Samurai182> Vai ser lento, mas n tem problema
<userrr> sistematico: eu li uns dias atras vc ajudando um carinha para voltar ao gnome2, achei um tuto ai : http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/05/instalar-desinstalar-gnome-3-shell-ubuntu-11-natty/
<sistematico> haiehaieauea
<sistematico> userrr: Fallback, mas continua sendo Gnome3, não volta a ser Gnome2 :P
<sistematico> Parece igual mas é bem diferente.
<userrr> sistemático: depende amigo, pelo certo é, porem as placas de rede atuais possuem o auto-mdix
<sistematico> então estou desatualizado :]
<sistematico> Nunca ouvi isso..
<sistematico> userrr: Tem algum link que explique essa feature?
<userrr> nao conheco link, estudei no curso IT Essentials da Cisco
<sistematico> Talvez isso? en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium_dependent_interface
<sistematico> hummm
<sistematico> Como uso os temas GTK no XFCE?
<sistematico> Aqui os aplicativos GTK aparecem com aquele tema default :\
<userrr> é isso msmo sistematico
<palladin> [00:07] CTCP/VERSION reply from paladin : irssi v0.8.15 - running on FreeBSD i386
<palladin> =D
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira,
<zack1233> ola
<zack1233> alguem ai?
<zack1233> alguem pode me ajudar a Instalar o Empathy atualizado no meu Ubuntu?
<zack1233> alguem me ajudar a atualizar o Empathy?
<sandrossv> Boma dia
<sandrossv> Bom dia*
<HotBit> "Alguns Aviões do Brasil estão caindo aos pedaços"...
<isaquealves> bom dia!
<Spiga> alguem ai mexe com pfsense?
<HotBit> onde ficam guarados os ALIAS ???
<mibis_> ola galera hoje quando fui iniciar meu pc apareceu um erro ice. authority
<mibis_> oque sera que pode ser?
<sandrossv> mibis_: onde aparece o erro? oq ue acontece depois ?
<sandrossv> como diz um cara do #archlinux "sai um elefante voando da tela?"
<mibis_> no inicio
<mibis_> antes de colocar usuario e senha
<mibis_> depois anda dou enter e ele abre normal
<mibis_> a mensagem toda é essa
<sandrossv> mas ele funciona normal ?
<mibis_> do not update ICE.authority file /root/mibis
<mibis_> bom ate agora nao notei nada de mau
<sandrossv> mibis_: roda esse comando: locate .ICEAuthority
<mibis_> /home/mibis/.ICEauthority
<mibis_> esta aqui
<sandrossv> mibis_: remove
<mibis_> vo reiniciar p ver o qeu acontece
<diego> boa tarde Srs,
<mibis_> ja volto
<sandrossv> boa
<sandrossv> mibis_: ok
<mibis_> eu removi manualmente
<mibis_> fui direto na pasta
<diego> alguem aqui já sabe como usar o evolution com o exchange 2010?
<mibis_> era oclto
<mibis_> oculto
<mibis_> ja volto
<dimago> boa tarde
<dimago> alguem sabe como usar o evolution com o exchange 2010 via MAPI?
<mibis_> voltei
<mibis_> desculpa a demora fui coloca umas musicas pra toca
<mibis_> bom
<mibis_> parou de dar a mensagem sandrossv_:
<mibis_> minha duvida era so que sera que se tratava aquela porcaria lkkkkkkkkkkk
<sandrossv> mibis_: é um problema que acontece na atualização
<sandrossv> parece que é algo com permissões
<mibis_> humm
<mibis_> pts
<mibis_> olha so
<mibis_> eu percebi mesmo
<mibis_> que tipo tava instalando o apache
<mibis_> ai deu um errinho
<mibis_> pediu pra fazer update
<mibis_> eu fiz 3 vezes ate sumi a mensagem
<mibis_> usando
<mibis_> sudo apt-get update
<mibis_> e sempre que mexo em algo da erro e pede pra usar o update
<mibis_> vamos ver se agora para
<mibis_> bom agora preciso aprende como fazer o apache roda
<mibis_> me aconselaham baixa o worker que me daria visual que facilitaria como mexer no servidor http
<mibis_> vc trabalha com apache
<mibis_> ?
<mibis_> caso alguem ai tenha dicas to aceitando
<Guest10445> pra faze o apche roda é facil
<Guest10445> faiz assim
<Guest10445> pra instalar o apache com php
<Guest10445> e etc
<Guest10445> digita esse comando no terminaol
<Guest10445> *terminal
<Guest10445> apt-get install lamp-server^
<Guest10445> lembra de executar como root
<Guest10445> entendeu?
<mibis_> ok
<mibis_> instalado
<Guest10445> ok
<mibis_> agora pra roda o bixu
<Guest10445> depois que instalar
<Guest10445> vc
<mibis_> tipo a pasta root
<Guest10445> abre o navegador de digita la http://127.0.0.1/
<Guest10445> pra ver se ta pegando
<Guest10445> se aparecer uma pagina escrito
<Guest10445> ITs works
<Guest10445> ta pegando
<mibis_> It works!
<mibis_> This is the default web page for this server.
<mibis_> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<Guest10445> isso
<Guest10445> ok
<Guest10445> entao teu apache ja esta funcionando
<Guest10445> agora
<Guest10445> na pasta /var/www
<Guest10445> é onde ficam os arquivos que tu quer hospedar
<mibis_> ok blzinha
<mibis_> vc pode me dar uma dica de um bom editor de pagina com suporte a java e php
<mibis_> eu baixei um pra teste porem ele nao ajuda muito quanto a java ele da suporte a html
<Guest10445> olha tem o eclipse da pra programar em java e nele pode ser adicionado plugins para programar em php
<Guest10445> tanto como outras linguagens como c/c++ e etc
<mibis_> legal
<mibis_> vou procurar
<Guest10445> vc pode encontrar o eclipse nos repositorios do ubuntu
<Guest10445> mas recomento baixar do site official
<Guest10445> pois está mais atualizado que os repositorios do ubuntu
<mibis_> hummmm
<mibis_> mas é 100% compativel?
<Guest10445> sim
<mibis_> blzinha
<Guest10445> vc baixa um arquivo compactado
<mibis_> vamo la entao
<Guest10445> ai é so descompactar
<Guest10445> e clicar no executavel
<Guest10445> da uma olhadinha aqui
<Guest10445> http://www.eclipse.org/projects/project.php?id=tools.pdt
<Guest10445> vc pode fazer o download em http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/downloads/
<mibis_> bom agra é esperar baixar e aprende mexe
<mibis_> mas da nada nao
<mibis_> ai vle
<mibis_> vlw
<mibis_> agora vo da um cochilo pra começa a trampa jaja
<Guest10445> blz
<Guest10445> vai la
<Guest10445> falow
<mibis_> mas ta valendo muito obriga
<mibis_> do
<mibis_> *
<Guest10445> ei
<Guest10445> tem msn?
<mibis_> vc falou algo
<mibis_> ?
<Guest10445> perguntei se tu tem msn
<mibis_> a sim
<mibis_> mibis_paty@hotmail.com
<Guest10445> blz
<Guest10445> vo e add
<mibis_> pts so vi o seu ei kkkkkkkk
<mibis_> blzinha
<mibis_> manda ai
<mibis_> to onagora
<Guest10445> o meu é: cardimajs@hotmail.com
<mibis_> estou começando agora a estuda quero fazer um servidor e aprender a fazer meu proprio site
<mibis_> na verdade sera para minha banda
<Guest10445> banda de que?
<mibis_> tenho um banda de rock progressivo no genero gospel
<Guest10445> legal
<Guest10445> pronto ja adicionei aqui
<sandrossv> mibis_: eu tenho uma, mas é satanica
<mibis_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot-cbZQ4AvY
<mibis_> ai a minha
<mibis_> serio sandrossv?
<sandrossv> lol
<sandrossv> não
<mibis_> q estilo musical?
<mibis_> a ta
<mibis_> ahushuahshau
<Guest10445> viu ai a solicitaçao de amigo?
<mibis_> nao
<mibis_> ainda apareceu nada
<Guest10445> tenta add eu: cardimajs@hotmail.com
<mibis_> mandei
<Guest10445> por isso que odeio microsoft
<Guest10445> kkkkkk
<mibis_> Guest10445_: vc trampa com que?
<Guest10445> no momento com nada
<Guest10445> xD
<Guest10445> e vc?
<mibis_> sou agenciador a aficcionado por informatica
<mibis_> quero aprender a fazer algo que me de renda
<mibis_> estou estudando o blender
<Guest10445> xD
<Guest10445> blnder é legal
<Guest10445> ta ficando muito bom
<mibis_> sempre tem lugar pra joga essas ideias inovadoras
<mibis_> tenho um  outro canal no youtube onde estou postando tudo que tento fazer no blender
<Guest10445> eu tava dando uma brincada com blender mas nao tenho talento pra isso
<Guest10445> tassa teu canal ai
<Guest10445> pra mim ver
<mibis_> a ultima coisa que fiz foi essa
<mibis_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ5CfXq5wlQ
<mibis_> eu ainda estou vendo como funciona as coisas
<Guest10445> vo ver
<mibis_> mas um dia chego la
<Guest10445> xD
<_codeman> galera alguem ja instalo ou conhece o caffeine
<Guest10445> ta legal
<Guest10445> ta bem legal
<Guest10445> xD
<mibis_> valeu
<Guest10445> ja jogo com o blender
<Guest10445> xD
<Guest10445> * faz jogo com blender
<mibis_> ja peguei um game massa uma vez agora quero ver se consigo fazer um game
<mibis_> bem rilex
<mibis_> e ir subindo ele
<mibis_> o jogo em si nao da trabalho
<mibis_> o ruim é desenhar tudo de verdade
<mibis_> essa é a parte maid chata no meu ver
<mibis_> mas ja estou pegando
<mibis_> o jeito de como fazer as coisas
<Guest10445> tu sabe programar em python?
<mibis_> agora quero ver se pego legal como fazer personagens
<mibis_> nao na verdade ainda nao estudei
<mibis_> ate peguei um material muito massa
<mibis_> porem tipo eu trabalho o dia todo ate fim de semana e a noite eu vou pra faculdade
<Guest10445> python é bem legal tambem
<mibis_> eu faço curso de matematica q ocupa muito de mim
<Guest10445> faculdade de que?
<mibis_> ai tipo minha facul fica a 105 km daqui tipo 2 horas e 40 é a ida e volta
<Guest10445> eita
<mibis_> quero ver se compro um bom noot ai sim terei tempo p estuda
<mibis_> pq tipo se num dedica essas coisas num rolam
<Guest10445> mais tu faiz faculdade de que?
<mibis_> matematica
<Guest10445> ahh
<Guest10445> eu to fazendo ciencias da computação
<mibis_> pts que lega
<mibis_> por aqui num tem isso nao
<mibis_> pra fazer ciencias teria que muda pra capital
<mibis_> a  320 km
<mibis_> ai num da
<Guest10445> é
<Guest10445> bem longe
<mibis_> ja me enforquei
<sandrossv> mibis_: de onde ?
<mibis_> sou de chapadao do sul estado de matogrosso do sul
<mibis_> aqui onde o vento faz curva
<sandrossv> oO
<mibis_> ai galera tenho que ir trampa
<mibis_> vo demorar responde
<mibis_> pq estarei mexendo no meu pc quando chega la
<Guest10445> ok
<Guest10445> falow
<mibis_> remotamente
<Guest10445> vai la
<mibis_> pts o team viwer ja funfa 100% no ubuntu
<mibis_> melhor que no Rwindosn
<mibis_> vo nessa
<Guest10445> usa
<Guest10445> ssh
<Guest10445> ou vnc
<Guest10445> tem um que é o freenx
<Guest10445> muito com
<Guest10445> mesmo
<Guest10445> *muito bom
<mibis_> ai se vc tiver material python iniciante em portugues ou ingles eu aceito
<Guest10445> blz
<mibis_> eu uso o team fre
<YokoBR> E aí galera
<Guest10445> entao
<YokoBR> Alguem tem umas dicas pra criar um webhosting?
<mibis_> pq ele é compativel entre gnome e Rwin
<Guest10445> tem o freenx
<Guest10445> é muito bom
<Guest10445> e é rapido
<Guest10445> o freenx
<mibis_> tipo o estou vendo agora o vnc pq ele pode ser acessado de um celular
<Guest10445> tem um client pra windows, linux, mac
<mibis_> isso pra mim seria ainda melhor
<mibis_> uia
<mibis_> q legal
<mibis_> vou verificar
<Guest10445> blz, depois agente se fala
<mibis_> jaja volto a responder
<mibis_> alias apareceu ai o convite msn?
<Guest10445> nao
<Guest10445> mais eu ja anotei teu msn aqui
<mibis_> bom eu to no amsn eu vo pro trampo la tem o msn mesmo de la te add d novo
<mibis_> fui
<Guest10445> tambem to no amsn
<Guest10445> xD
<annakamilla> olá
<Guest10445> oi
<sandrossv> Guest10445: ja usou bitlbee ?
<olarva> alguem ai usando weechat?
<sandrossv> annakamilla: oi
<annakamilla> como que eu instalo o memtest é pelo sysutils??
<Guest10445> é melhor usar um cd de boot pra usar o mem test
<YokoBR> Oi annakamilla :D
<YokoBR> hehe
<sandrossv> annakamilla: apt-get search memtest
<Guest10445> o cd do ubuntu vem com ele
<YokoBR> brimks, ô galera... alguem pode me dar uma mão pra fazer um webhost?
<sandrossv> Guest10445: ele vai pro grub quando instala eu acho
<sandrossv> Guest10445: ai da na mesma
<annakamilla> sandrossv: já ta instalado
<sandrossv> annakamilla: tem que colocar no grub eu acho
<annakamilla> so que eu uso o cd do ubuntu 10.04 , como que eu acesso por ele ??
<Guest10445> simples
<Guest10445> aperte a seta de cima do teclado
<Guest10445> e irá aparecer as opções
<Guest10445> se nao me engano a ultima sera p memtest
<YokoBR> é sudo apt-get install memtest86
<annakamilla> YokoBR: ele já ta instalad
<Guest10445> se ele ja está instalado
<Guest10445> é so selecionar ele no grub
<YokoBR> hummm, então ja está nas opções do grub
<YokoBR> é automatico.
<mibis__> so uma duvida antes de ir....as faculdades de ciencia da computação estao indicando pra os alunos usarem linux? ou é so opção memsoi
<mibis__> memso*
<Guest10445> geralmente os caras são janelinha
<sandrossv> annakamilla: vc ta no livecd ?
<annakamilla> não sandrossv
<mibis_> fica a duvida
<Guest10445> pq assim
<YokoBR> mibis__, eu faço ciencia da computação, e o povo lá nem fala em linux, tudo biba.
<Guest10445> geralmente as faculdades
<sandrossv> annakamilla: 13:57 < annakamilla> so que eu uso o cd do ubuntu 10.04 , como que
<Guest10445> tem convenio com a microsoft
<Guest10445> (tudo biba)
<YokoBR> Já vi um professor meu num bar gay.
<moskvat> annakamilla, ooooiii
<moskvat> :-)
<Guest10445> annakamilla: passa teu msn
<sandrossv> isso aqui viro chat da uol agora
<YokoBR> Nada contra os gays, mas tenho contra os prof. que só falam e usam windows e frequentam bares gays.
<annakamilla> sandrossv: sim tenho o cd mas no momento não to logada nele to no que eu instalei
<Guest10445> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<annakamilla> oi moskvat
<Guest10445> annakamilla: passa teu msn
<moskvat> já testou o ubuntu 11.10 annakamilla
<sandrossv> annakamilla: de qualquer jeito vc vai ter que reboota a maquina
<Guest10445> verdade
<Guest10445> vai ter que rebootar
<sandrossv> annakamilla: então se vc tem o cd é mais facil
<YokoBR> olha a galera floodendo com o irc.. por causa da annakamilla
<Guest10445> vcs ja perceberam todo usuario linux odeia reiniciar o pc
<annakamilla> sim
<Guest10445> enquanto usuario windows tme que reiniciar direto
<Guest10445> kkkkkk
<sandrossv> Guest10445: não é questão de odiar, é que não é necessario na maioria dos casos
<Guest10445> é
<YokoBR> despues do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, não preciso mais reiniciar o pc.
<Guest10445> aqui eu so reinicio o pc uma vez por mes
<Guest10445> xD
<Guest10445> é
<YokoBR> tenho uma máquina com 1 ano e meio de uptime
<YokoBR> com ubuntu server.
<Guest10445> eita
<Guest10445> aqui é muio impossivel isso
<Guest10445> pq a força cai
<Guest10445> se nao
<YokoBR> tenho um nobreikãooo
<Guest10445> ai sim
<YokoBR> guenta 12 hrs
<Guest10445> eu tava precisando de um
<Guest10445> esse é aqueles com bateria de carro
<YokoBR> o meu ta com 3 máquinas, e segura 12 horas.
<YokoBR> acho que segurava mais se tirasse as outras duas
<YokoBR> nobreak é vida
<Guest10445> que tamanho tem esse nobrak
<Guest10445> ?;
<YokoBR> nada paga o valor da rua sem luz, e vc no seu pc, com internet.
<YokoBR> ow, é um pouco maior que um gabinete comum
<YokoBR> desses atx
<YokoBR> de 4 baias
<Guest10445> caramba e aguenta 3 pc com 12 horas
<YokoBR> é um smart-ups 2200
<YokoBR> é que ele é o principal... dele saem 3 outros nobreaks, que guentam uns 40 min
<Guest10445> eu tava pensando seriamente em compra um nobrak
<Guest10445> *nobreak
<YokoBR> é lindo, cara
<Guest10445> é
<Guest10445> ou passa teu msn
<YokoBR> uns 2 e pouco vc compra um desse
<YokoBR> msn é coisa de ruindows hehehe
<YokoBR> tenho não
<YokoBR> só gtalk
<YokoBR> eu sou xiita, não converso com empurrador de mouse ahah
<Guest10445> kkkkk
<Guest10445> kkkk
<Guest10445> eu uso o amsn
<Guest10445> mais sinceramente nao gosto nao
<Guest10445> ?
<YokoBR> nemm]
<Guest10445> de segunda fera eu sofro na faculdade
<Guest10445> é tudo windows xD
<Guest10445> e ainda mais aula de c#
<YokoBR> credo.. a minha, felizmente agora tem uns professores que usam linux..
<Guest10445> com uma professora que nao conseguia apagar a lux
<YokoBR> pq ha uns 2 anos atras era só windows
<Guest10445> *apagar a luz
<Guest10445> windows é uma praga
<Guest10445> meu professor nao sabia o que era freebsd
<moskvat> uma pessoa me disse que o freebsd não é linux
<moskvat> então é o que exatamente
<moskvat> ?
<Guest10445> um sistema operacional
<Guest10445> kkkkk
<moskvat> affff
<Guest10445> é que assim
<Guest10445> do unix
<YokoBR> hehehe
<Guest10445> surgiram varios
<moskvat> tinha uma resposta mais inteligente
<Guest10445> ai o freebsd é um deles
<YokoBR> freebsd não é linux mesmo não uai!
<Guest10445> tem o pen bsd
<Guest10445> openbsd
<MarconM> bsd é bsd ... linux é linux
<MarconM> tem nada a ver
<YokoBR> poisé uai
<YokoBR> tem o syllable, ja viu?
<Guest10445> mas compartilham de mesmos pacotes como gnome
<Guest10445> kde
<Guest10445> tendo uma grande compatibilidade
<moskvat> então ele é derivado do unix
<MarconM> nem tanto
<MarconM> vocer pode instalar até no mac
<moskvat> e não e linux
<MarconM> se quiser
<YokoBR> http://web.syllable.org/pages/index.html
<Guest10445> ou o ipad é baseado em freebsd
<Guest10445> ?
<Guest10445> quer dizes
<Guest10445> o ios
<Guest10445> o sistema do ipad o ios é baseado em freebsd
<Guest10445> ouvi falar algo assim
<Guest10445> ?
<YokoBR> sou fã do beos
<YokoBR> usei muito já :/
<YokoBR> tem o haiku agora, que promete.... mas anda devagar
<Guest10445> legal
<Guest10445> to indo almoçar
<Guest10445> daqui apoco to de volta
<YokoBR> aquele abrasss
<Guest10445> xD
<Guest10445> ja volto
<olarva> opa, algum usando notes toshiba?
<Guest10445> eu
<YokoBR> fala o chipset, manolo
<Guest10445> yokobr: ou eu uso ubuntu 11.04, funciona todos os drivers, mas o microfone fica chiando quando falo
<Guest10445> vc tem alguma ideia do que seja?
<YokoBR> instala o gnome alsa mixer
<Guest10445> ja tenho
<Guest10445> fiz uns testes
<Guest10445> mas continua com chiado
<Guest10445> o chipset do som é intel
<Guest10445> *chipset intel
<YokoBR> então
<YokoBR> é o i7
<YokoBR> chipset..
<YokoBR> não processador hehe
<YokoBR> ioh7
<YokoBR> bom
<YokoBR> abre o gnome alsa mixer e manda um print ai
<Guest10445> ok
<YokoBR> mamilos são polêmicos...
<Guest10445> mandei ai
<Guest10445> se vc puder me ajudar
<YokoBR> manda por link
<Guest10445> como assim?
<YokoBR> imageshack
<YokoBR> eu to no webirc
<Guest10445> se vc quiser entrar via vnc
<annakamilla> Guest10445: está com problemas de som ??
<Guest10445> sim
<annakamilla> Guest10445: o que ocorre com seu som ??
<Guest10445> ele funciona, mas o microfone fica com chiados
<annakamilla> humm
<Guest10445> é um thoshiba sattelite
<Guest10445> ai yokobr: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/capturadetelayx.png/
<YokoBR> Guest10445, eu fazia (agora não faço porque não da mais problema): arrancava esse pulseaudio e instalava o alsa
<Guest10445> sera que rola?
<Guest10445> se bem que eu gosto do pulseaudio ele ta legal
<Guest10445> ta ficando bom
<Guest10445> a dexa queto
<Guest10445> xD
<Guest10445> vo almoçar
<Guest10445> ja volto
<annakamilla> Guest10445: entra no alsamixer digitando ele no terminal
<YokoBR> Instala o driver proprietário da realtek
<YokoBR> tem pra linux..
<YokoBR> resolve TODOS os problemas.
<YokoBR> :)
<YokoBR> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<annakamilla> configurei meu som esses dias
<YokoBR> annakamilla, o seu fica dando uns estouros do nada?!
<annakamilla> ou o pavucontrol Guest10445
<annakamilla> YokoBR: antes funcxionava somente 1 entrada
<annakamilla> e ficava no analog stereo duplex
<YokoBR> aí vc instalou o pavucontrol e funcionou?
<YokoBR> Eu toco guitarra, e achei um programa MUITO bacana pra linux... aí agora fico procurando capturar o som da melhor maneira possível... Pra capturar, vai bem... mas pra ouvir... do nada da uns estalos no som
<annakamilla> o pavucontrol só me atrapalhou, mas esse negocio de microfone de note achei lá no vol
<annakamilla> a instalação dele
<annakamilla> YokoBR: olha o que eu fiz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA7YTbOK5-c
<Guest10445> voltei
<vibedigital> YokoBR: voce usa qual distro ?
<YokoBR> ubuntu ?
<vibedigital> YokoBR: ja usou o ubuntu studio?
<vibedigital> o kernel é otimizado pra audio
<gbrandao> pessoal, alguém conhece uma instituição referência no Brasil que implantou políticas e normas técnicas de segurança da informação?
<YokoBR> to ligado, mas fiquei com preguiça hehehehe muita coisa que eu não usaria
<YokoBR> ta indo bem, gravando bem
<YokoBR> é só um estalo que da de vez em quando, do pulse
<YokoBR> meu note tem tudo que eu preciso: Linux, Neverwinter Nights, Baldurs gate 1 e 2, icewind dale, audacity, rakarrak
<Guest10445> yokobr: vc é homem?
<YokoBR> Sou, quer ver?hahaha
<YokoBR> :B
<YokoBR>  / ban
<Guest10445> nao
<Guest10445> kkkkk
<Guest10445> xD
<YokoBR> ow, cade o cara com problema de som?
<Guest10445> akiii
<Guest10445> ta osso arruma esse microfone
<Guest10445> xD
<Guest10445> cupa sua
<Guest10445> kkkkk
<olarva> opa, alguem ai usando weechat? fiz um plugin que sintetiza em voz o canal, algume afim de testar?
<Guest10445> yokobr: vc conhece algo para mudar a voz em tempo real
<Guest10445> tipo
<YokoBR> rakarrak
<Guest10445> mudar minha voz em uma conversa com skype
<YokoBR> rakarrak
<YokoBR> procura lá
<Guest10445> será que tem no repositorio?
<YokoBR> tem
<YokoBR> universe ou multiverse
<Guest10445> mandei instalar
<Guest10445> com isso eu posso mudar minha voz enquanto falo no skype por exemplo?
<Guest10445> tipo dexar a voz fina
<Guest10445> ?
<sandrossv> huuummmmmmmmmmm
<gabezao> nossa
<gabezao> ficou gay isso heim
<gabezao> OHEAOHEAOHHOEEOHEHOA
<Guest10445> kkkkkkkkkk
<Guest10445> esse Rakarrack num e so pra guitarra?
<vibedigital> lol
<Guest10445> nao conheço
<Guest10445> xD
<YokoBR> hahahaha
<YokoBR> tem um método pra deixar a voz fina, mas vc não vai mais poder ter filhos
<Guest10445> kkkkkkkkkk
<Guest10445> mais falando serio
<Guest10445> vc conheçe algo que de para mudar a voz em tempo real em chat?
<YokoBR> tem o ecamegapedal
<YokoBR> da pra afinar modificar a voz em tempo real
<YokoBR> mas é tipo o rakarrak tbm
<Guest10445> saquei
<Guest10445> vo testar aqui
<Guest10445> valeu
<Mendigo> Bom dia todos !
<Mendigo> boa tarde ja neh!
<Guest8983> alguem sabe um soft bom de monitoramento e geração de relatorios pra uma rede linux
<Guest8983> que use iptables e squid
<Guest8983> to usando o sarg tem mais alguma
<dimago> mrtg
<rodmam> gera graficos por ip essas coisas
<dimago> vc pode usar o mrtg
<dimago> e o netprobe
<dimago> sao boas ferramentas, alem do sarg
<dimago> srs
<dimago> qual o canal do ubuntu geral ?
<dimago> nao sei como chamar, ingles?
<sandrossv> dimago: /j #ubuntu
<dimago> aaaaa
<dimago> eu nao colocava o # na frente
<dimago> :(
<dimago> obrigado sandrossv
<rodmam> mais vlws pela dica mano
<dimago> alguem tem o evolution funcionando com MAPI para exchange?
<yokobr> galera, caí no blacklist SORBS, e não consigo tirar meu ip de lá
<yokobr> jesuzinho, me acuia
<yokobr> Chesus!!!
<soumaislinux> pessoal, meu ubuntu nao reconhece mais o wireless, alguem poderia dar uma forca?
<joao_adventure> Pessoal, preciso de um programa que crie uma unidade virtual como o Daemon tools do Windows, eu sei como montar pelo terminal e tal, porém, quando desejo abrir a imagem montada com um outro programa ela não abre com uma iso mas como uma pasta, revelendo todo o seu conteudo, o que eu quero é o oposto disso.
<pqatsi> joao_adventure: acetoneiso
<pqatsi> tem no apt
<joao_adventure> Então
<joao_adventure> pqatsi, ok, irei verificar.
<soumaislinux> ?
<junior> Ola pessoal
<junior> Boa tarde.
<joao_adventure> pqatsi, bem, ele não criar uma unidade virtual não? uma /dev/dvd virtual para eu emular a iso dentro dela?
<junior> É o seguinte, talvez alguem tenha esse mesmo problema, toda vez que coloco minha foto no Empathy ela desaparece logo que eu fecho a caixa de dialogo onde eu a coloquei, tipo acabei de por a foto, dai quando vou ver ela não esta mais... tipo não fixa a foto...
<pqatsi> joao_adventure: bom, voce quer como se fosse um FS, o acetoneiso faz isso
<pqatsi> mas acesso RAW na imagem, a nao ser pra montagem, não faz muito sentido
<pqatsi> mas se voce REALMENTE precisa de um /dev apontando pra imagem, man losetup
<pqatsi> e precisa de root
<junior> e o Emessene já cansei dele, ele tava caindo toda hora a conexão nos últimos dias
<joao_adventure> Não entendi muito bem, mais vou tentar aqui.
<pqatsi> joao_adventure: se voce nao entendeu,  fique com o acetoneiso
<pqatsi> voce nao precisa se matar com o /dev
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> Probabilidade de acerto do pqatsi: 8-%
<pqatsi> *80
<joao_adventure> Bem, espero que ele cumprar o que eu penso que ele faça.
<joao_adventure> pqatsi, Eu acabei de montar uma .iso aqui, eu quero que o programa abra ele, mais quando clico em Open ele abre o conteudo e nao executa, como fazer para ele ser executado?
<pqatsi> como assim?
 * pqatsi tem a impressão que o joao_adventure nao sabe perguntar
<joao_adventure> pqatsi, vou explicar o que eu quero fazer em detalhes.
<pqatsi> agora sim
<joao_adventure> Eu pretendo instalar um jogo pelo Wine, se eu montar uma .iso e clicar no executavel que há dentro desse jogo ele irar começar a instalar normalmente, porém, num determinado momento ele pede que eu insira o segundo disco que no caso será a outra .iso então quando eu desmonto o disco 1 e monto o 2 ele não reconhece;
<pqatsi> aAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAaaaaaAAAAAAaaaaAAAAaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaa
<pqatsi> joao_adventure: http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Wine_eject
<pqatsi> seu problema nao e a montagem da iso em si
<pqatsi> mas a porcaria do wine que nao libera o device :D
<pqatsi> ou http://wiki.winehq.org/eject tb :D
<pqatsi> passei isso quando instalei battlefield
<joao_adventure> Ah tá, hehe, isso explicar MUITA coisa, bem, irei fazer o que há lá
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> joao_adventure: a velha licao q vc deve ter visto no primario: perguntas completas, respostas completas :D
<joao_adventure> pqatsi, é verdade, bem, obrigado pela ajuda.
<pqatsi> disponha
<JeanJochen> Olá a todos
<joao_adventure> Pessoal, tou querendo instalar o Debian aqui no Virtual box 4.1 pra Ubuntu 10.10 x64, porém quando clico para iniciar a VM me vem uma mensagem de erro assim: Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<joao_adventure> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<joao_adventure> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<joao_adventure> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<mibis_> e ae galera oia eu de novo
<mibis_> ai alguem sabe de algum servidor ftp compativel gnome e que tneha interface grafica?
<sandrossv> mibis_: tipo cesarftp ?
<mibis_> ele é so servidor ftp?
<mibis_> ele nao esta disponivel nos ficheiros ubuntu
<sandrossv> mibis_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<sandrossv> mibis_: o cesarftp é pra windows
<mibis_> pts preciso que de no ubuntu
<sandrossv> mibis_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<mibis_> vlw sandro
<mibis_> vou verificar
<mibis_> vixi da um trabalhinho pra faze esse trem roda heim sandrossv kkkkkkkk
<fosknet> e ae gente, alguém sabe direcionar resultado de algum comando para tela do usuário?
<junior> como assim fosknet ?
<fosknet> melhor, alguém sabe usar o notify osd ?
<junior> não sei
<fosknet> por exemplo, via ssh, executo um send-notify e ele mostra na tela do usuário q estiver logado na máquina
<Guest84982> i
<Guest84982> oi
<mibis_> sandro
<mibis_> vc esta i
<mibis_> ou guest pode ser vc tambem
<mibis_> preciso que um de vcs faça um teste se meu servidor ftp esta on
<mibis_> conectar a pixi.servegame.com   user: sandro            senha:123456
<mibis_> esta em porta padrao nao precisa direcionar a 21
<mibis_> vo deixa open
<mibis_> se funfa criem uma pasta qualquer
<mibis_> vou sair hora que voltar eu vejo os resultados
<Duka> ola pessoal
<Duka> alguem pode ajudar com servidor ftp?
<Duka> estou mexendo pra aprender, tenho um OS Debian em um VirtualBox, instalei o ftp e fiz umas configuraçoes com um tutorial que achei na net
<Duka> alguem sabe me dizer como sei o ip do servidor que esta na virtualbox?
<Duka> servidor ftp?
<Duka> servidor ftp***
<Guest84982> digite em um terminal "ifconfig"
<Guest84982> esse comando lhe mostrara as informações que vc quer
<Duka> <Guest84982>:ok, mas criei o ftp em um virtual Box, no tutorial diz pra dig ftp://ipdoservidor, mas nao funciona
<Duka> <Guest84982>:se dig localhost no navegador na virt box ele conecta na maquina principal
<frew> boa noite, alguem poderia recomendar uma proteção de tela boa para linux para baixar?
<Duka> <Guest84982>:tens alguma dica?
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
 * Maninho Cachaça pra todos
<Platao> Ola alguem pode me tirar uma duvida com o ndiswrapper????????
<Platao> Minha duvida e se o proprio ndiswrapper ja se encarrega de retirar o modulo atheros anteriormente instalado e carregar o do Windows no lugar, ele faz isso automaticamente? ou eu tenho que retirar o modulo atheros anteriormente instalado com o modprobe de forma manual?
<pqatsi> Platao: nao
<pqatsi> voce tem que fazer o serviço na mao
<pqatsi> e é burrice usar ndiswrapper no lugar de madwifi/ath5k/ath9k
<Platao> ola pqatsi, na verdade nao estou com problemas, mas sim somente uma curiosidade
<Platao> o driver esta funcionando bem na minha maquina
<Platao> mas mesurgiu essa duvida
<Platao> eu pensei que o proprio ndiswrapper ja removia o driver nativo e instalava outro no lugar
<Platao> porque vi um aplicativo GTK o ndisgtk que faz o serviço, entao pensei que ele subisse o driver e retirasse o outro entende?
<vinicius> o alpha roda no modo live cd ?
<pqatsi> Platao: ndiswrapper deve ser evitado ao máximo
<pqatsi> manda consumo de energia pras alturas, não tem modo master, monitor, etc, etc, etc
<Platao> pqatsi entendo, so queria essa informação, entao eu teria que remover o nativo do linux com o modprobe e instalar com o ndisgtk seria isso? remover e blacklistar?
<Platao> vinicius se vc esta se referindo ao alpha do 11.10 ele pode estar rondando ou nao depende algumas pessoas disseram que esta normal, mas se vc quiser  testar pega a alternate
<pqatsi> Platao: isso
<vinicius> platao valeu
<rafaht> oi.
<Platao> vonicius pega a mais ecente
<rafaht> fui desligar meu note, tava demorando demais... meti o dedo no botão e desliguei a força... (me arrependo!)
<rafaht> ai fui ligar depois e dá um erro:
<rafaht> erro: hd0 out of disk. pressione qualquer tecla para continuar...
<Platao> vinicius pega a compilação mais recente daily
<rafaht> e quando pressiono algo, reinicia o PC.
<rafaht> tentei reinstalar grub, mas n deu
<rafaht> ou reinstalei errado.
<Platao> rafaht entra pelo live cd monta a partição do sistema e passa um scandisc
<rafaht> platao, digito scandisc /mnt ?
<rafaht> já estou pelo livecd
<rafaht> Platao, monto assim: sudo mount -a /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<Platao> primeiro vc tem que listar as suas partiçoes
<Platao> ver qual e que esta o sistema
<Platao> onde esta o sistema de arquivos
<Platao> ai sim vc monta essa partição
<rafaht> pera
<Platao> e passa o scan para acertar se deu alguma coisa errada no sistema de arquivos se corrompeu alguma coisa
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669637/
<Platao> geralmente nao
<rafaht> confere aí, sda1 ?
<Platao> o jornal guarda as configuraçoes
<rafaht> Platao, a partição do sistema é a sda1 né?
<rafaht> ...
<rafaht> aff
<Maninho> fdisk -l
<rafaht> maninho, já dei esse comando
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/669637/
<rafaht> aí tá o resultado.
<Maninho> e por que esta procurando qual seria do teu sistema quem instalou fui tu entao quem tem q saber é tu
<Maninho> a que é marcado com * abaixo do boot é ela
<rafaht> sim, mas eu já sei que é sda1
<rafaht> o platão falou que eu tinha que ver.
<rafaht> maninho, só queria saber se o comando pra montar a partição tá certo: sudo mount -a /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<Maninho> mkdir /media/systemasda && mount /dev/sda1 /media/systemsda
<Maninho> logue-se como root
<Maninho> su ou sudo su ou como sua distro trabalhe
<rafaht> sim
<rafaht> fiz isso já.
<rafaht> tenho que rodar um scandisc agora...
<rafaht> rodo como?
<rafaht> scandisc /media/systemsda?
<Maninho> se seu sistema precisasse ele ja teria rodado durante a inicialização
<rafaht> o problema é que o sistema não chega a iniciar =]
<Maninho> entre no mode recover e use o menu dpkg alguma coisa
<rafaht> mal carrega as config da placa mãe ai alterna pra tela do sistema e já apresenta o erro.
<rafaht> como assim? ???
<Maninho> quer passo a passo?
 * Maninho começa a ficar tenso
<Maninho> ok
<rafaht> quero
<rafaht> pq não sei fazer isso.
<Maninho> aperte o botão power pressione la tecla "E" de Escala, faça a escolha de mode recover espere o aparecimento do show menu for recover too Ubuntu escolhe DPKG  e siga o que sera descrito na janela do TTY
<rafaht> ok... vou testar.
<Maninho> va lendo é em portugues brasil
<Maninho> resolve
<Maninho> é quase um chkdsk do windoresdecabeça
<rafaht> vlw
<rafaht> qualqur coisa volto.
<Maninho> hei
<vinicius> quais as marcas que vendem notebooks com ubuntu ?
<rafaht> oi
<Maninho> entre e instale o irssi
<Maninho> logue na freenode entre no canal
<Maninho>  e peça ajuda
<Maninho> vinicius: del
<Maninho> dell
<Maninho> delete lol
<rafaht> eu to usando webchat porque eu estou com o livecd ¬¬
 * Maninho nao curte sistemas integrado por fabricantes
<rafaht> e eu vim aqui pq não tenho conhecimento bom em inglês :)
<vinicius> mas ele é modificado ?
<rafaht> senão teria ido lá
<rafaht> agora fui.
<Maninho> vinicius: tem um monte de fabricante lixo mandando ubuntu customizado esta ficacndo uma zica compra qualquer not bom e instale voce mesmo
<Maninho> vinicius: alguns sim
 * Maninho a maioria
<vinicius> na realidade não quero o que ja vem eu quero com linux para abaixar o preço
 * Maninho odeia zmark odeia delete odeia azus, prefere ACER HP com problema no chipset de video lol
<Maninho> vinicius: CCE
<Maninho> vinicius: so procurando porque pode aver o mesmo modelo em uma loja com linux e na outra com windoresdecabeça
<Maninho> haver*
<vinicius> mas cce é bom ? eu estava pensando em hp acer ou dell
<Maninho> na nem é
<Maninho> hp acer é usavel delete so tem preço
<Maninho> corre dos vaio vai vai longe do produto
<vinicius> valeu =D
<Maninho> vaio é uma salada de fabricantes
<Maninho> nossa cara  vgn-sz110 oh trem porcaria
<Maninho> vinicius: se liga no chipset
<Maninho> vai comprar um com sis ou via
<Maninho> pra tu ver o que é bom pra tosse
<Maninho> intel cara escolha intel
<vinicius> ok
<vinicius> meu desktop é core i5 mas eu que montel e tal
<vinicius> montei
<Maninho> adaptador grafico se for intel da gma pra cima
<Maninho> vinicius: i5 file =D
 * Maninho Adora o Booster
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-19
<vinicius> o note eu estava pensando em i3 ou i5
<Maninho> i7 cara
<vinicius> mas ai fica muito caro
<Maninho> apesar que vai ter novas versão melhor do i7
<Maninho> é dependendo do poder de aquisição fica muito tenso comprar um i7
<vinicius> então estava pensando e me conter e comprar no começo do ano que vem para ou comprar a terceira ou pegar a seg geração mais barato
<vinicius> ja volto 3 min
<Maninho> hehehehe se duvidar ano que vem os valores vao quebrar
<vinicius> pois é , vi os testes da AMD com novos processadores rodando crysys 2 sem placa off board
<vinicius> ou a intel abaixa os preços ou lança porcessadores muito ,mas muito bons
<Maninho> na AMD é tenso, com amd tu so trabalha no improviso
<vinicius> é , e tambem em mais chances de super aquecer em notes
<Maninho> nao nem tanto aquecer
<vinicius> é que as vezes eu uso umas 22 a 25 horas sem parar
<Maninho> que rode um ano sem parar
<Maninho> talvez esteja precisando de uma geral no hardware
<vinicius> se eu comprar um computador com win 7 e trocar para ubuntu perde a garantia ?
<Maninho> não
<Maninho> deveria ate ganhar mais 1 ano de garantia
<Maninho> heheheh
<Maninho> vinicius: tu so perde garantia se abrir ou romper o lacre
<Maninho> tendo em vista que garantia nao serve nem pra deixar no banheiro pra fazer aquelas coisas
<vinicius> mas se eu comrpar um note com 2gb de ram não posso por mais ? dai perde a garantia ?
<Maninho> deu pau em um servidor IBM x3400 m3 o ze mane queria que mandasse pra SP pra efetuar o substituimento de uma fonte lol, rompi o lacre e troquei na moral =]
<Maninho> vinicius: isto ai não pode
<Maninho> so se levar em uma casa que tenha convenio com a loja ou marca comprada
<vinicius> acer e hp são mais ou menos do mesmo nivel ou alguma é melhor ?
<Maninho> varia de modelo
<Maninho> se pegar uns prata tu se ferra tanto vale pra acer quanto pra hp
<vinicius> hehe
<Maninho> o chipset nao aguenta  muito se for trabalhar aplicações de alto nivel
<Maninho> ai la vai tu fazer resolda no chipset lol
<vinicius> compensa pegar sei la um CCE core i7 ou um acer i5 ?
<Maninho> acer
<vinicius> ja desconfiava =D
<Maninho> o problema da cce é o seguinte kits muito chulas
<Maninho> tendo em vista que cce apenas coloca a sua logo marca lol
<vinicius> ubuntu 64 bits roda normal em processadores intel né ? lol
<Maninho> vinicius: ja nao posso confirmar nao faço uso de Ubuntu
<Maninho> acredito que sim
<vinicius> você usa qual distro ?
<Maninho> 32 ou 64 pra mim é a mesma coisa a meus uso e aplicações
<Maninho> neste momento estou no trampo, bsd
<vinicius> é que o 32 não aproveita toda ram aproveita , eu tenho 6 gbs
<vinicius> esqueci do ?
<Maninho> hehehe
<Maninho> 32 é so tenso pra isto mesmo ram
 * Maninho se todo mundo usassem 64
<vinicius> eu tava com ubuntu 32 e usava só 3 gbs
<Maninho> 3.XX hehehe
<Maninho> 32 é foda imagina tu com uma corsair de 6gb cada
<Maninho> 2 pente lol
<vinicius> a sansung lançou um pente de 32 gbs \o/
<Maninho> samsung to fora
<vinicius> tambem não gosto muito
<Maninho> nada que conheço da samsung consegue atender a meus clientes
<vinicius> o que você faz cara ?
 * Maninho Não vai falar não meda de ser kickado
<Maninho> vinicius: tudo que precisa em qualquer plataforma
<vinicius> hum
<Maninho> alta baixa loira morena brancas, mas tem que ser acima de 30 kilos
<vinicius> que distro você ta usando ?
<Maninho> bsd
<vinicius> é bom ?
<Maninho> otimo unix
<vinicius> outra duvida , o que é unix e GNU ?
<Maninho> não pode floodar aqui, explicara o que é unix e linux daria um otimo flood no wikipestia tem textos que explica toda a situação de cada um
<Maninho> *wikipedia
<vinicius> se eu estiver usando ubuntu 64 bits algum aplicativo pode não rodar ? (instalei o 64 hj)
<Maninho> aplicativos desenvolvidos para arquitetura X86 não deve rodar
<Maninho> deveria rodar apenas desenvolvidos para x64, mas alguns roda por modo de compatibilidade mas pode nao ficar bom
<Maninho> existe um live cd cuja seu nome é definido como Redo baseada no ubuntu ate que ESTA presta uso 1 vez por mes
<vinicius> melhor que o ubuntu original ?
<Maninho> levando em conta live cd com live cd com toda certeza
<vinicius> mas depois de instalar ?
<Maninho> não se instala so se quiser lol, mas é definida como live cd
<vinicius> hmm
<vinicius> se eu tiver um os em cada hd tem como usar algum grub ou coisado genero ou só pela bios mesmo ?
<Maninho> show menu
<Maninho> ou pelo menu do grub
<Maninho> se nao me engano o grub dois adiciona outros sistema sozinho
<Maninho> ubuntu usa grub2 acredito
<Maninho> bom terminei flw pro ses vou pro hotel banho e viagem t+
<vinicius> eu quero trocar de distro ou atualizar a minha como poço fazer backup dos meus arquibos pessoais ?
<vinicius> alguem ?
<xGrind> vinicius; sim
<Raff> olha soh , eu instalei o emesene, mas agora o icone dele fica no evolution, soh q eu removi o incone do evolution la na barra, como eu faço pra coloca o icone do emesene la agr
<frew> Raff: botaodireito > adicionar ao painel > seleciona miniaplicativo indicador completo > Adicionar
<Raff> vlw ai frew
<frew> =]
<Raff> mas nao tem como dexa soh o icone do emesene la ?
<frew> nao sei te dizer amigo, eu desinstalei o evolution, prefiro o mozilla thunderbird, ai pra min é show de bola o emessene escondidinho la.
<frew> Alguem tem algum plugin de nowplaying do exaile para twitter?
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<frew> Alguem tem algum plugin de nowplaying do exaile para twitter?  Provavelmente ele é em python
<xGrind> nem sabia q existia isso
<sandrossv> frew: http://www.exaile.org/wiki/User_Scripts#Twitter_Updater_for_Exaile
<sandrossv> google: exaile now playing twitter
<liphvf> oioioi.. alguém poderia me ajudar?
<sandrossv> liphvf: faa oproblema, se alguem souber, responde, ou não
<liphvf> eu to com o virtual box, e queria emular um windows 7 64bits...
<liphvf> mas aparece uma menssagem como se ele não tivesse suporte
<liphvf> alguém sabe o que eu devo fazer?
<sandrossv> liphvf: qual a mensagem ?
<mwallacesd> Hello there!
<mwallacesd> Como estão todos?
<liphvf1> eu estou só com um probleminha
<sandrossv> bem, eu acho
<liphvf1> sandrossv: alguma ideia para meu problema?
<liphvf> eu to precisando instalar o win7 64bits no virtual box alguem tem alguma ideia de como fazer?
<liphvf> pois toda vez que tento dá erro
<mwallacesd> Já buscou no google companheiro liphvf ?
<liphvf> ele diz que a cpu não é compativel com 64bits
<liphvf> to buscando des de cedo ^
<frew> eu tbm ja tentei instalar o 7 x64 no virtualbox, com a opcao de virtualizacao ativa no virtualbox e na bios e nao funcionou, acabei desistindo
<mwallacesd> liphvf, http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=36421
<liphvf> frew: acaba-se instalando 32bits mesmo?
<frew> instalando o 32bits no virtualbox foi tranquilo, funcionou sem problemas....
<liphvf> intão beleza
<liphvf> eu vou pegar o cd do xp 32 amanhã
<frew> indiferente do sistema operacional base que está instalado no hd, indiferente se for 32 ou 64, linux ou windows
<liphvf> frew: uma pergunta, o virtual box compartilha usb wireless?
<frew> como assim, vc quer navegar na web na maquina virtual do virtualbox pelo usb wireless?
<frew> ou vc quer adicionar exclusivamente a usb wireless nele
<liphvf> txipo
<liphvf> frew: 2 proposito, quero a maquina virtual só para ter alguns poucos programas que preciso, word (tem coisa que ele faz que o open não faz) itunes( para sincronizar meu iphone e deixar organizado)
<liphvf> preciso que a maquina virtual entende que meu iphone existe
<liphvf> e que o word pegue
<liphvf> fora isso
<liphvf> o resto é besteira
<liphvf> frew: entendeu?
<A-MrDan> hey .. boa noite .. helpem me please :D
<A-MrDan> Olá .. boa noite galera .. alguem pode me ajudar por favor  meu ubuntu parou! ..
<A-MrDan> join #ubuntu
<A-MrDan> oiiii . alguem please .. eh meio urgente ..nao sei oque aconteceu aki
<jaum> pessoal, alguem sabe como instala os plugins no emesene????o meu ta tudo zerado
<jaum> ??
<PAPAI_SMURF> MMM
<jaum> qual mensageiro msn vocês indicariam para o ubuntu???
<FernandoBasso> j0su3: O pidgin ou e emphaty. Eu ainda prefiro o pidgin.
<j0su3> prefiro o pidgin
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<Mall0c> bom
<rodman> bom dia
<rodman> uma duvida tenho um servidor apache com ssl habilitado e um sistema de intranet na empresa
<rodman> quero formatar essa maquina e colocar o ubuntu server mais novo
<rodman> duvida como proceceder o backup desse site?
<rodman> alguem
<gabezao> rodman,
<rodman> opa
<gabezao> copie os certificados
<gabezao> o document root
<rodman> sim
<rodman> até tow vendo no google já
<gabezao> e os arquivos de confiração..
<rodman> os certificados que autorizam os clientes isso tá cadastrado no sistema
<rodman> tipo via htpasswd
<rodman> ?
<gabezao> rodman,
<rodman> oi
<gabezao> veja na configuraçao do seu virtualhost
<gabezao> quais soa os certificados
<rodman> ok
<rodman> segundo o caminho tao dentro de /etc/ssl
<rodman> certs
<rodman> com extensao .pem e .key é isso?
<rodman> e a autenticação de user deve ser na base sql
<rodman> né
<rodman> ?
<rodman> gabezao, ???w
<mibis> bom dia galera
<mibis> o sandrossv: vc esta ai
<mibis> ai galera alguem ai ja configurou o noip me deu uma duvida agora
<mibis> estava vendo nesse site
<mibis> http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Noip_install_e_booting
<sandrossv> mibis: qual o problema ?
<mibis> tem essa parte que diz apra eu dar     * Dar permissões de execução ao ficheiro:
<mibis>  chmod 770 ~/noip
<mibis> onde tenho que fazer isse chmod
<mibis> no console?
<sandrossv> sim
<mibis> tio eu baixei outroa verção prem o processo foi tranquilo
<mibis> eu baixei direto do site noip
<mibis> ate essa parte ai tudo ok[
<mibis> porem tipo assim
<mibis> tenho que dar qual diretorio agora
<mibis> devo continuiar no Desktop
<sandrossv> mibis: sudo apt-get install noip
<mibis> ou ja manda pra onde foi instalado
<mibis> ja foi agroa o negocio é configurar
<sandrossv> mibis: não entendi o que você quis dizer com "tenho que dar qual diretorio agora"
<sandrossv> mibis: se vc ja instalou é só configurar
<sandrossv> noip -c
<sandrossv> mas eu ainda acho melhor instalar pelo apt, ai ele fica comom serviço e vai rodar sempre que vc ligar a maquina
<sandrossv> eu não sei como vc fez ai, mas me parece que ele não ficar como um serviço, e vc vai ter que rodar ele cada vez que quiser atualizar o ip
<LACabeza> eaew rapazes
<LACabeza> e moças /se presentes/
<mibis> hummm
<mibis> pts
<mibis> entao vou ter de achar onde o coloquei emete fogo
<mibis> pra instala pelo apt
<mibis> mas tipo
<mibis> depois psso config tudo =
<mibis> ne
<sandrossv> mibis: mas antes checa pra ver se o apt tem mesmo o noip
<sandrossv> mas acho q sim
<LACabeza> alguém ai conhece alguma coisa sobre wine?
<sandrossv> ai depois que instalar roda noip -c eu acho
<sandrossv> ai ele pede usuario e senha tempo pra atualiza e pronto
<sandrossv> LACabeza: ?
<LACabeza> tipo, tenho um jogo de windows aqui, que quando rodo, fica com um pouquinho lento...
<LACabeza> dae queria saber se melhora se eu mudar alguma coisa na config do wine...
<LACabeza> se conseguisse melhorar, eu me livraria de vez do windows xD
<LACabeza> ~só pra constar, o jogo é o warcraft 3
<mibis> Impossível achar pacote noip
<sandrossv> LACabeza: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<sandrossv> LACabeza: é o frozen throne ?
<LACabeza> sim
<LACabeza> xD
<LACabeza> mas vlws acho que isso aqui já é algo
<liphvf> oioioi
<liphvf> alguem poderia me dizer como compartilhar minha usb com o windows virtualizado na virtualbox?
<LACabeza> liphvf
<LACabeza> ta ai?
<liphvf> to sim
<liphvf> oi
<LACabeza> vc quer compartilhar como uma pasta qualquer ou você quer ver a usb como se fosse um dispositivo fisico mesmo?
<LACabeza> tipo uma webcam
<liphvf> eu quero que o windows reconhece meu hd externo
<liphvf> e dispositovs usb em geral
<LACabeza> pq tem 2 metodos, um mais facil
<LACabeza> outro mais dificil
<LACabeza> o mais facil é montar o hd no linux e compartilhar essa pasta no windows...
<liphvf> ha?
<LACabeza> dae no windows vc vai ver essa pasta como se fosse uma pasta na compartilhada na rede
<liphvf> e o mais dificil
<liphvf> beleza
<liphvf> mas eu preciso que ele reconheça mesmo
<liphvf> como se fosse nativo
<LACabeza> ta, então.. deixa eu pegar o link
<liphvf> não é por luxo, e que eu quero abandonar o windows de vez... e eu preciso que ele reconheci nativamente na virtual o usb
<LACabeza> http://sunshine.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Habilitando-USB-no-VirtualBox-no-Debian-Squeeze/
<LACabeza> se vc usar ubuntu, segue a dica que está nos coments... aqui no meu funcionou
<liphvf> obs, to usando o ubuntu 11.04
<liphvf> beleza
<liphvf> vou ver aqui
<LACabeza> tipo, a diferença entre o debian e o ubuntu é só um trequinho, mas o geral é igual
<liphvf> eu vou ver aqui e reiniciar a maquina
<liphvf> valeu LAcabeza ^^ obrigadão
<ecanto> alguém usando a versão 11.10?
<LACabeza> ou, alguém já tentou e conseguiu desativar a função do F10 no ubuntu 11.04
<LACabeza> ?
<LACabeza> to tentando
<LACabeza> gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/interface/menubar_accel ""
<LACabeza> mas num funciona... =S
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<alexandre> Eae pessoal
<Mendigo> aew
<Guest3635> alguem ai manja de audio no linux?
<LACabeza> alexandre, Guest3635, não manjo nada alem do "instala alsa que funciona" ^^
<mibis> voltei
<mibis> e ae galera
<mibis> o sandrossv
<mibis> esta ai?
<mibis> olha esse erro doido
<mibis> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<mibis> isso aparece quando fui abrir o gerenciador de pacotes
<mibis> dalguem pode me ajuda?
<mibis> repetindo
<mibis> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<mibis> erro no gerenciador de pacotes
<mibis> synaptic
<LACabeza> num é pq ta duplicado essa linha no seu /etc/apt/sources.list
<LACabeza> ?
<mibis> resolução
<mibis> devo excluir manualmente?
<Guest3635> eae mibis lembra de mim ontem?
<Guest3635> isso fico meio gay
<sandrossv> Guest3635: gay é querer ficar com a voz fina
<Guest3635> uahuahuahuahuaha
<sandrossv> nada contra
<Guest3635> é que a minha é muito grossa
<Guest3635> assusta as meninas
<Guest3635> kkkk
<sandrossv> -.-
<Guest3635> tava tentando abri o rakarrack mais dala que tem qe ta com o jackd rodando
<Guest3635> como faiz pra roda ele?
<Guest3635> sandrossv: tu usa o arch linux?
<sandrossv> Guest3635: sim
<Guest3635> nunca usei esse
<Guest3635> como que ele É?
<Guest3635> que gerenciador de pacotes ele usa?
<sandrossv> Guest3635: em que aspecto ?
<sandrossv> Guest3635: ele usa o pacman
<Guest3635> é bom o pacman?
<sandrossv> ótimo
<Guest3635> vo testar aqui qualquer dia
<Guest3635> vo reiniciar aqui
<Guest3635> que consegui zua o pulseaudio
<Guest3635> agora nem som sai mais
<Guest3635> kkkk
<anoob> alguém aqui tem uma radeon hd 6470m?
<yokobr> olá à todos os navegantes da nave mãe do BBB
<yokobr> HÁ
<Spiga> lol
<yokobr> Aqui... desenvolvi um sistema (open source) para consultórios e clinicas... E queria fazer uma distro enxuta pra demonstração... queria pegar o ubuntu, com um openbox, só navegador, e o sistema
<RxDx> yokobr, desenvolveu em qual linguagem?
<yokobr> Desenvolvi no lazarus + mysql
<yokobr> Delphi, basicamente.
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> eu tenho aula de delphi, mas uso lazarus
<yokobr> Eu já tinha esse sistema pra windows, qndo programava* em delphi
<yokobr> *comecei programando em delphi
<RxDx> comecei com pascal
<yokobr> Pascalzão e C
<yokobr> nada sô
<sandrossv> comecei com python
<RxDx> agora to em C
<yokobr> começou com Algorítimo
<yokobr> Visualg
<RxDx> quero aprender orientação a objetos
<RxDx> mas é dificin
<yokobr> já fiz pascal e C
<yokobr> agora to em java
<yokobr> ow, é diferente... o conceito mesmo
<yokobr> não é que é dificil...
<yokobr> qndo vc entende é até mais rápido
<yokobr> mas é torcer seu cérebro e perder tudo que vc ja aprendeu, pra aprender outra coisa completamente diferente
<RxDx> na facul só vejo programação estruturada quase
<yokobr> poisé
<yokobr> eu custei a me acostumar com a idéia de objeto
<yokobr> mas qndo vc pega, o mundo fica sem limites ha
<yokobr> ow
<yokobr> mas ainda sim, acho que C é vida.
<RxDx> C é a que eu uso
<RxDx> fiz um photomosaico periodo passado
<yokobr> "C" ta presente nas melhores coisas da vida
<RxDx> aheihiuahiue
<yokobr> O que o C++ falou pro C?
<RxDx> o q?
<yokobr> "Você não tem classe"
<RxDx> heaiehaiheiuhuiaehiuae
<RxDx> foi engraçada
<RxDx> aehiuehiuea
<yokobr> HÁ
<Spiga> affff
<Spiga> huahua
<vinicius> tem como integrar o xchat ao unity , assim como o pidgin por exemplo que é só clicar no envelope ? ou deixar um icone la em cima como o gnome
<vinicius> ?
<Agamenon-Alsius> acho que tem como acessar o irc direto do pidgin
<Agamenon-Alsius> sem precisar do xchat
<vinicius> uU
<yokobr> ô galere
<vinicius> e do emparhy
<vinicius> ?
<yokobr> alguem aí pode me ajudar a personalizar uma distro do ubuntu?
<yokobr> Preciso que seja livecd, e tenha só o basicão... e o sistema que eu desenvolv
<yokobr> i
<yokobr> aff :(
<sandrossv> yokobr: cara, não quero ser chato, mas acho que tem bastante conteudo sobre isso na internet, não ?
<sandrossv> yokobr: http://www2.explorando.com.br/2008/10/ferramentas-para-modificar-o-cd-do-ubuntu-aptoncd-
<sandrossv> ja é um começo
<Guest64272> alguem pode me ajudar ? Meu ubuntu parou, formatei e agora aparece "grub rescue>"
<Guest64272> Hey HEEEEELLLLLPPP !!!
<A-MrDan> pessoal, meu ubuntu parou e depois de reinstalar(formatar) aparece "grub rescue>" alguem sabe oque posso fazer
<sandrossv> A-MrDan: escreve boot e aperta enter
<A-MrDan> sandrossv, estou com o live cd agora .. vou ver se posso entrar na sala pelo outro pc
<A-MrDan2> sandrossv, pronto vou reiniciar o pc .
<A-MrDan2> sandrossv, teclei boot, apareceu: "unknown command"
<sandrossv> A-MrDan2: não aparece nenhuma mensagem de erro ?
<A-MrDan2> sandrossv, error: unknown filesystem
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> A-MrDan2: tu instalou Windows ?
<A-MrDan2> sandrossv,  comprei esse dell com o win7, mas a mt tempo instalei ubuntu, e soh ontem ele deu um problema, nao abria navegador, nem nada, entao eu reiniciei, como ele estava demorando mt pra desligar achei que tinha travado e bootei, ai ele parou de funcionar, foi dai que formatei novamente e agora aparece isso
<A-MrDan2> sandrossv, te contei a historia toda .. rsrsrs :D
<sandrossv> A-MrDan2: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId842078
<sandrossv> divirta-se
<sandrossv> vo trabalha
<A-MrDan2> sandrossv: ok .. vlw de qq forma
<A-MrDan2> sandrossv: devo montar a partição root ou home?
<lllllllllll> preciso de ajuda,como eu crio uma senha no portable ubuntu?
<lllllllllll> preciso de ajuda,como eu crio uma senha no portable ubuntu?
<lllllllllll> preciso de ajuda,como eu crio uma senha no portable ubuntu?
<Spiga> alguem ai sabe como pode o o chrome estar burlando as regras do squid
<mibis> ola galera estou de volta
<mibis> sandrossv: vc esta ai?
<mibis> o galera me ajuda ai
<mibis> tentei instala o noip aqui pelo apt
<mibis> porem no fim apareceu isso
<mibis>  Creating a read-write copy of the noip2 configuration...                     cp: impossível obter estado de "/var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<mibis>                 
<mibis>  * Starting No-IP.com dynamic address update noip2                              Can't locate configuration file /var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<mibis> pts
<mibis> que raiva kkkkkkkkkkk
<mibis> preciso resolve logo
<mibis> kkkk
<sandrossv> mibis: tem que configurar
<sandrossv> mibis: sudo noip2 -c
<sandrossv> acho que é isso
<mibis> hummmmm
<mibis> pts
<mibis> pts
<mibis> q bacana
<mibis> essa parte passou
<mibis> sabe me dizer se esta certo
<mibis> eu preciso fazer update agora
<mibis> sudo update noip2
<mibis> é isso mesmo
<mibis> ?
<sandrossv> mibis: sim
<sandrossv> nã não
<sandrossv> mibis: sudo update noip2 pra que ?
<mibis> vixi
<mibis> sei la to falando nada com nada
<mibis> kkkkkkkk
<mibis> agora que criei o New configuration file '/usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf' created.
<sandrossv> mibis: o que vc fez?
<mibis> oque eu faço
<sandrossv> mibis: acho que é:
<sandrossv> sudp services restart noip2
<sandrossv> ou
<sandrossv> sudo services noip2 restart
<sandrossv> ou alguma parecida com isso
<sandrossv> eu não
<sandrossv> to fanzendo
<sandrossv> flood
<sandrossv> fazendo*
<mibis> sudo services restart noip2
<mibis> sudo: services: command not found
<sandrossv> mibis: service
<sandrossv> mibis: faz assim
<sandrossv> coloca servic e aperta tab
<mibis> nossa que to fazendo errado agora
<mibis> Usage: service < option > | --status-all | [ service_name [ command | --full-restart ] ]
<mibis> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$ service_restart noip2
<mibis> service_restart: comando não encontrado
<mibis> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$
<sandrossv> mibis: sem o _
<frew> service noip2 restart
<sandrossv> sudo service restart noip2
<sandrossv> mibis: faz o do frew
<mibis> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$ sudo service restart noip2
<mibis> restart: unrecognized service
<sandrossv> mibis: o do frew
<mibis> consegui
<mibis> sudo service noip2restart
<mibis> * Stopping No-IP.com dynamic address update noip2                       [ OK ]
<mibis>  * Creating a read-write copy of the noip2 configuration...                     cp: impossível obter estado de "/var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<mibis>                                                                          [fail]
<mibis>  * Starting No-IP.com dynamic address update noip2                              Can't locate configuration file /var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf. (Try -c). Ending!
<mibis>                                                                          [fail]
<mibis> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$ d
<sandrossv> mibis: sudo cp /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf /var/lib/noip2/noip.conf
<sandrossv> mibis: depois da restart de novo
<sandrossv> vo la
<mibis> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$ sudo cp /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<mibis> cp: falta o operando arquivo de destino após "/usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf"
<mibis> Experimente "cp --help" para mais informações.
<mibis> mibis@mibis-desktop:~$
<frew> experimente dar um sudo find / -name no-ip.conf
<frew> errei o cod. sudo find / -name no-ip2.conf
<LACabeza> sandrossv, vlw pelo site do wine lá
<LACabeza> ficou sensivelmente melhor
<LACabeza> não testei jogando ainda (apenas abri o jogo), mas sei que melhorou bastante
<k4ribe49> olá companheiros
<k4ribe49> preciso de ajuda para editar um vídeo caseiro.
<mibis> pitivi
<mibis> k4ribe49
<mibis> uma ferramenta rapidaa e simplis
<mibis> mas se quiser mais complexidade
<mibis> tem o lives
<k4ribe49> não consegui com pitivi, acidemux e um terceiro que não lembro o nome
<mibis> porem o lives vai ter que pega na net
<mibis> eu baixei ele mas ainda nem editei nada
<mibis> ele é bem complexo
<mibis> a nivel profi
<k4ribe49> quero apenas cortar um pedaço do arquivo
<mibis> oloco mas pra isso o pitivi
<mibis> tira de letra
<k4ribe49> quando pedi para abrir arquivo ele não permitiu com extensão avi
<mibis> reinstala pq o seu ta bugado
<mibis> aqui eu abro ate wmv
<mibis> caso nao der instala de novo e vai em sistema
<mibis> administração
<mibis> gerenciador de pacotes synaptic
<k4ribe49> vou ver se estou fazendo alguma coisa errada
<mibis> e procure pitivi
<mibis> e instala as atualizaçẽos que sair pra ele
<mibis> o procedimento é por importar clipes mesmo
<mibis> tipo seu video abre normal nos players do ubuntu
<k4ribe49> vou tentar
<k4ribe49> e já retorno
<mibis> ok
<k4ribe49> mibis, já consegui abrir, agora não estou sabendo cortar. Vou batalhar um pouco e depois digo o que consegui. Obrigado pela força.
<valdergallo> ai alguém me ajuda :D preciso fazer dois ubuntu se comunicarem com um cabo crossover só para eu transferir arquivos de um para o outro
<valdergallo> eu usei o ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 up em um e ifconfig 192.168.0.2 up em outro
<valdergallo> funcionou...mas depois de um tempo ele congela a conexão e para de funcionar
<valdergallo> :(
<fosknet> valdergallo: congela a conexão como?
<mibis> kkkkkkkk
<k4ribe49> oi mibis, ainda estás por aí?
<annakamilla2> olá
<frew> mibis: faça o seguinte sudo noip2 -C -c/var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf    e depois sudo service noip2 restart
<usuario__> Boa noite
<frew> alguem tem algum tutorial de configuracao bem explicadinho do no-ip?
<PabloRD> Yo
<PabloRD> como faço pra "descompilar" um programa? só deletar a pasta?
<paladinn> PabloRD: rs
<paladinn> make uninstall
<PabloRD> paladinn, até hoje não me ficou muito claro o conceito de compilação de programas
<PabloRD> nunca sei como "desinstalar" o programa do meu sistema
<paladinn> ja procurou no google ? desinstalar programa linux
<PabloRD> sim mais ainda não entrou na minha cabeça dura rs
<paladinn> cara
<paladinn> vc sabe o q é compilar
<paladinn> e instalar ?
<paladinn> a diferença ?
<PabloRD> sinceramente não
<PabloRD> compilar é tipo traduzir o código do programa
<paladinn> cara estuda um pouquinho
<PabloRD> sim, preciso
<frew> compilar um programa ou módulo é basicamente “interpretá-lo” para transformar as instruções de alto nível – ou linguagem humana – nele contidas em instruções de baixo nível – ou “linguagem de máquina” – para que não ocorram, durante a execução do mesmo, perdas de tempo com a necessidade de interpretar as instruções uma a uma utilizando um interpretador qualquer.
<frew> resumindo, vc transforma a linguagem de programacao q vc "entende" em linguagem de máquina
<paladinn> rs
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-20
<PabloRD> frew, vlw pela informação, nesse caso eu entendia bem o que um compilador faz então.. Só estava meio confuso se a compilação que eu fiz em uma pasta só fica nessa pasta e se eu posso compilar o mesmo programa em outra pasta...
<frew> mm
<PabloRD> paladinn, o que é então Instalar um programa?
<PabloRD> é ter o código de um programa compilado?
<c0d> Eae pessoal
<frew> opa
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa noite.
<sandrossv> boa
<sandrossv> To usando ubuntu aqui :)
<PabloRD> Ae, qual aquele comando pra ver o último dispositivo montado?
<PabloRD> quero ver o caminho do pen drive que acabei de espetar
<sandrossv> PabloRD, mount
<annakamilla> olá
<PabloRD> não pô
<PabloRD> o pen já tá montado
<PabloRD> ele monta automaticamente
<sandrossv> PabloRD, mount vai dizer onde ele ta montado
<sandrossv> PabloRD, só mount
<sandrossv> sem nenhum parametro
<PabloRD> hm tcho ver
<peregrinator_six> PabloRD, vai no minitor do sistema que se vai saber...
<peregrinator_six> *monitor...
<peregrinator_six> monitor do sistema---> sistemas de arquivo
<PabloRD> pods crer
<PabloRD> vlw
<PabloRD> com o mount eu tbm descobri, vlw sandrossv e peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, qual é ele...?! 11.04 mesmo!?
<sandrossv> nem sei
<peregrinator_six> 00
<sandrossv> é o ultimo
<peregrinator_six> 11.04
<corvolino> noite
<annakamilla> oi corvolino
<sandrossv> boa
<corvolino> oi annakamilla
<corvolino> opa Andre_Gondim
<annakamilla> xau
<Andre_Gondim> corvolino, ;)
<paulo> SOCORRO! instalei o ubuntu 11.04 e não consigo conectar a rede sem fio. Ele enxerga mas não se conecta. Anteriormente comecei a usar o ubunto na versão 9. e atualizei até a 10.10 e sempre consegui me conectar e ao resolver baixar a versão 11 e instalar não consigo mais, meu notebook é um STI  AS 1560G
<paulo> ??????
<paulo> alguem acordadado ai?
<frew> esperimenta reiniciar a rede
<frew> paulo: da um sudo ifconfig Wlan0 down     e depois um sudo ifconfig Wlan0 up
<frew> paulo: onde: Wlan0= interface de rede sem fio, para alguns aparece como eth
<frew> paulo: vc ta ai?
<paulo> ok vou fazer
<paulo> tentei o ifconfig e da como dispositivo inesistente
<frew> ok
<frew> faz o seguinte: digite sudo ifconfig -a          diga q interfaces aparecem ai
<frew> copia e cola o resultado
<paulo> ok vou fazer
<frew> paul: esse comando só lista as placas de rede q o linux esta detectando
<paulo> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Endereço de HW 00:14:0b:0d:27:2a
<paulo>           inet end.: 192.168.2.102  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Masc:255.255.255.0
<paulo>           endereço inet6: fe80::214:bff:fe0d:272a/64 Escopo:Link
<paulo>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<paulo>           pacotes RX:19128 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0
<paulo>           Pacotes TX:14442 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0
<paulo>           colisões:0 txqueuelen:1000
<paulo>           RX bytes:23641421 (23.6 MB) TX bytes:1640121 (1.6 MB)
<paulo>           IRQ:20 Endereço de E/S:0x8000
<paulo> lo        Link encap:Loopback Local
<paulo>           inet end.: 127.0.0.1  Masc:255.0.0.0
<paulo>           endereço inet6: ::1/128 Escopo:Máquina
<paulo>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Métrica:1
<paulo>           pacotes RX:8 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0
<paulo>           Pacotes TX:8 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0
<paulo>           colisões:0 txqueuelen:0
<paulo>           RX bytes:480 (480.0 B) TX bytes:480 (480.0 B)
<frew> vc digitou sudo ifconfig ou sudo ifconfig -a
<frew> ?
<paulo> ifconfig -a
<frew> nao tem nenhum botao no teu notebook que liga ou desliga a rede?
<paulo> tem e esta ligado
<frew> digita sudo iwconfig
<paulo> ok
<paulo> lo        no wireless extensions.
<paulo> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<frew> ixi
<frew> seguinte
<frew> o linux nao esta detectando a placa de rede sem fio =[
<frew> vai em sistema > administracao > drivers adicionais
<frew> talvez tenha algum drive proprietário da tua wireless para instalar
<paulo> ja fui e esta instalado
<frew> esperimenta desativa o drive e ativa denovo ele, caso ainda nao tenha feito
<paulo> ok
<paulo> isto tbm acontece com o 10.10 que baixei e instalei num pc (não conecta na rede)
<paulo> ja vi alguns topicos que isto é um problema nestas duas versões
<frew> puts, que foda
<paulo> reinstalei e nada
<frew> eu estava desde a versao 9.04 e nunca tive problema, mas sempre tive que ir nos drivers adicionais e ativa, ai ficava de boa
<frew> ja que da forma mais fácil nao teve como, vamos ter que ir da mais chatinha, tem a achar o driver
<frew> digita sudo lspci
<frew> esse comando lista os dispositivos(hardware do sistema)
<paulo> eu tambem desde a 9.04 e sempre fui atualizando até a 10.10 e sempre deu certo
<paulo> ta apareceu um monte de dados
<frew> aham, ela lista todos os dispositivos detectados pelo linux, cola ae
<frew> ja aproveita e tbm diz qual marca e modelo do teu note
<paulo> 00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)
<paulo> 00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)
<paulo> 00:0a.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)
<paulo> 00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)
<paulo> 00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)
<paulo> 00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)
<paulo> 00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)
<paulo> 00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<paulo> 00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<paulo> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<paulo> 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
<paulo> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
<paulo> 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
<paulo> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<paulo> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
<paulo> 07:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/
<paulo> STI - SEMP TOSHIBA INFINIY DIGITAL TECH - AS1560G  - AMD TRURION64 - NIVIDA GEFORCE GO7400
<frew> tem um bug ai no teu linux, a tua placa wireless é essa: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<frew> qual é a marca e modelo do teu note: talvez tenha o drive no site do fabricante do note
<paulo> STI INFINITY
<frew> eu dei uma pesquisadinha rápida, cheguei a esse site do viva o linux (http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ativando-placa-wireless-Broadcom-BCM4311-no-Ubuntu), ele diz q é so ir la em dirvers adicionais e instalar :-[
<paulo> ok aguarde
<paulo> nada de nada
<paulo> cara vlw amnhã tento denovo
<frew> ]eu dei uma pesquisadinha rápida, cheguei a esse site do viva o linux (http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ativando-placa-wireless-Broadcom-BCM4311-no-Ubuntu), ele diz q é so ir la em dirvers adicionais e instalar :-[
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém saberia me dizer como definir o horário para a agenda que o sistema faz para alguns processos como o updatedb.mlocate?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele insiste em vir as 8h e deixa o equipamento bem pesado, queria agendar para a madrugada.
<fzapp> EduardeCalibal, ele deve estar no 'cron.daily' e deve rodar assim que você abre a máquina
<EduardeCalibal> É um problema já que a máquina nunca é deligada...
<fzapp> EduardeCalibal, veja no diretório '/etc/cron.daily'
<EduardeCalibal> Mas vou ver.
<EduardeCalibal> Já tinha visto esse diretório...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas queria acertar a questão da hora.
<fzapp> no /etc/crontab deve estar o horário que roda o cron.daily, que chama o mlocate que por sua vez aciona o processo que vc mencionou
<EduardeCalibal> Isso, crontab, acho que fica nele mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que entendi o problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele roda a cada 24h da hora que liguei a máquina pela última vez.
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ter sido lá por 8h ai ele faz os processos das 24h sempre as 8h da matina.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que reiniciar o cron no horário que quero que ele faça isso então...
<virtu> bah pessoal... muito frustrante brickar um aparelho =(((
<llllll> algem pode me ajudar?
<llllll> algem?
<llllll> por favor
<frew> oi
<llllll> n é tao complicado
<llllll> to com problema no meu ubuntu
<frew> diga, se eu souber do problema.....posso
<llllll> to no reservado ve la
<llllll> algem pode me ajudar?
<hapy> llllll: cara, instala ubuntu ou usa um live cd, ubuntu portable é furada, só consome memória e processador, vai por min, baixa a imagem do ubuntu e queima num cd q o resultado é bem melhor
<llllll> obg
<hapy> bum dia
<hapy> alguem sabe como deixa o metacity melhorado, na questao efeitos do mouse ao mover uma janela como o windows 7 ou o compiz fazem, queria abandonar o compiz
<sandrossv> dia explosivo ?
<hapy> hã
<lllllllllll> oq esta acontecendo com o site do ubuntu,n to conseguindo baixar ele
<hapy> vc quer baixar o cd do ubuntu?
<hapy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso  (para 32 bits)     ou       http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso  (para 64 bits)
<ElDeablo> Bom dia!
<delki8> Bom dia pessoal
<hapy> qual melhor dock?
<ElDeablo> hapy awn
<hapy> brigado
<LACabeza> aew, alguém consegue me ajudar a desabilitar a função da tecla F10 no ubuntu 11.04
<LACabeza> ~ja tentei um monte de coisa e nada... =/
<hapy> ElDeablo: vlw msmo amigo, utilizava o cairo e/ou docky, mas o awn é bem melhor e leve
 * peregrinator_six ...
<ElDeablo> :)
<Adiumy> boa tarde a todos e a todas
<peregrinator_six> boa.
<LACabeza> consegui \o/
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, boa tarde.
<sandrossv> boa
<NCS_One> olá
<paulo> instalei o ubuntu 11.04, como fasso para conectar a wireless?
<sandrossv> paulo: deve ter uma icone perto do relógio
<sandrossv> parecido com um triangulo
<NCS_One> alguém usando o FF 3.5, 3.6 or 6 pode confirmar se esta página afecta o ubuntu? http://www.printinottawa.com/business_card_printing.php
<paulo> ele enxerga a rede más não se conecta
<sandrossv> paulo: algum erro ?
<NCS_One> paulo: inseriste a senha?
<z3r0c0d3> boa tarde
<z3r0c0d3> alguem usa o google desktop ?
<paulo> não há erro, a versão anterior e no windows vista se conecta normalmente
<peregrinator_six> paulo, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=85621.15 veja ai se lhe ajuda...
<paulo> eu não quero configurar, já esta configurado, o ubuntu 11.04 nao reconhece a rede
<NCS_One> paulo: clica com o botão esquerdo no icon e vai a Editar ligações
<NCS_One> depois wireless, escolhe a que estás a tentar te ligar e edita
<z3r0c0d3_> boa tarde
<z3r0c0d3_> alguem usa o google desktop search ou gnome do por aqui ?
<annakamilla> eu ja usei
<annakamilla> os 2
<z3r0c0d3_> no natty na to conseguindo colocar para rola
<z3r0c0d3_> opr
<z3r0c0d3_> rolar
 * peregrinator_six prefere o a busca do Dash do ubuntu 11.04...
<z3r0c0d3_> o gnome do nao indexa o conteudo no interior do arquivo
<z3r0c0d3_> como o google desktop so q eu instalei o google desktop e ele nao abre
<z3r0c0d3_> ja usei o google desktop no lucid e funcionou normal
<z3r0c0d3_> mas no natty nada
<z3r0c0d3_> algo de especial para funcionar ?
<paulo> alguem que realmente entenda do problema pode me ajudar com bug do ubuntu 11.04? ja vi diversos tópicos sobre o 11.04 não se conectar a wairelles, isto esta acontecendo, oque posso fazer?
<z3r0c0d3_> paulo vc atualizou o sistema ?
<paulo> sim
<z3r0c0d3_> pela rede com fio
<z3r0c0d3_> beleza
<paulo> sim
<z3r0c0d3_> abriu o drivers adicionais e viu se teu driver ta la ?
<paulo> esta sim
<z3r0c0d3_> instalou ?
<z3r0c0d3_> ficou com a bolinha verde ?
<z3r0c0d3_> ou ta vermelha
<paulo> com certeza
<z3r0c0d3_> e o q acontece ?
<z3r0c0d3_> tem um drv ou 2
<z3r0c0d3_> ?
<paulo> o 11.04 encherga a rede mas não se conecta
<z3r0c0d3_> que erro q gera ?
<paulo> não gera erro
<z3r0c0d3_> nao mostra nada ?
<z3r0c0d3_> no icone da rede o q rola
<z3r0c0d3_> fica rodando
<z3r0c0d3_> o q acontece ?
<paulo> nada, o icone de rede fica procurando, mostra a rede mas não faz conecção
<paulo> isto fica rodando
<z3r0c0d3_> estranho
<paulo> se clicar com o botão esquerdo :
<paulo> abre ponho senha e nada
<z3r0c0d3_> o router ta com o dhcp habilitado ?
<z3r0c0d3_> tenta configurar o ip manual
<z3r0c0d3_> para ver o q rola
<z3r0c0d3_> vcs usam algum outro aplicativo para indexar os arquivos ?
<hapy> paulo: digita sudo ifconfig -a no terminal e veja se aparece a tua rede sem fio
<hapy> ****a tua placa de rede sem fio
<PsYkHe> ae, tem algum jeito mais automatico de ser ter um lamp no ubuntu? ou tem que ser instalacao na unha?
<anoob> alguém tem a radeon hd 6470m ou parecida?
<Duka> ola pessoal. alguem poderia ajudar a configurar rede?
<Duka> ola pessoal. alguem poderia ajudar a configurar rede?
<vinicius> 357 reais por mes em um curso de tecnico em informatica no senai esta caro ?
<xispirito> vinicius, eu acho caro
<xispirito> quantos meses?
<vinicius> 18
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> então paga uma facul que é melhor lol
<vinicius> facul eu passo em uma puclica , o problema é que eu ainda estou no ensino medio
<xispirito> quanto falta para terminar?
<vinicius> no no primero ano
<vinicius> to
<xispirito> é...eu guardaria a grana
<sandrossv> quem poupa no presente tem dinheiro para o futuro xD
<sandrossv> ou algo nesse sentido
<xispirito> =)
<vinicius> eu estava pensando ,uma vez eu fiz um negocio no sesi e minha mãe ganhou desconto pois ele trabalha numa empresa considerada industria , sera que ganha no senai tambem ?
<xispirito> o senai tem vinculo com governo e tal, perigo ganhar vinicius
<vinicius> então , se fosse para uns 250 tava bom ?
<xispirito> se você acha bom, é bom =)
<vinicius> é que eu não sei a media de preço , o que vocês acham ?
<xispirito> este curso é daqueles windows/world/execl/hardware?
<xispirito> #exel
<xispirito> ou sei lá como escreve =)
<vinicius> olha a pagina do curso
<vinicius> http://www.pr.senai.br/ProductService9446content72662.shtml
<xispirito> ah, é melhor do que pensei que era
<xispirito> acho até que R$250,00 vale
<vinicius> o que me interessou mais foi banco de dados e técnicas de programação
<xispirito> é, tem coisas interessantes neste curso
<vinicius> depois ache que vou fazer ciencia da computação , quero ou UNICAMP ou na federal do rio grande do sul
<xispirito> vinicius, você mora aonde?
<vinicius> norte do parana
<xispirito> hum, achei que era no sul
<nuno_nunes> boas noites
<xispirito> nuno_nunes, noite
<nuno_nunes> Eu disse boa noite pk moro em portugal
<nuno_nunes> :)
<xispirito> nuno_nunes, suspeitei desde o princípio
<vinicius> xispirito quase no centro
<vinicius> quais os melhores lugares para fazer cursos relacionados a informatica ?
<xispirito> acredito que sp
<nuno_nunes> que bom
<moskvat> alguem conhece alguma software de virtualizaçãi para ubuntu ou debian sem ser o VBox???
<xispirito> qemu moskvat
<nuno_nunes> Vmware
<moskvat> vou olhar o qemu
<moskvat> vmware e vbox ja conheço
<moskvat> algum que roda x64?
<nuno_nunes> eu só tenho x86
<nuno_nunes> o meu pc dá x64
<xispirito> roda
<nuno_nunes> alguem sabe trabalhar com aircrack
<hapy> moskvat: o vmwareplayer, é gratis, simples e funcional
<hapy> eu rodo ele com MV do winxp, ta trabalhando como servidor de licencas numa boa
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com um problema a muito tempo.  Tenho o CD do Destruction Derby 2 original (jogo) e precisava fazer a copia dele mas tenho dois problemas, 1) mídias CD-R estão obsoletas queria armazenar as imagens; 2) Não consigo manter imagens com múltiplos-setores.  Como resolver isso?
<xispirito> imagens com multiplos setores?
<EduardeCalibal> É
<EduardeCalibal> Aquele modo mixto
<xispirito> boiei
<EduardeCalibal> Audio e dados.
<EduardeCalibal> Não se usa mais isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas os cd antigo que tenho ainda tem esse tipo de coisa.
<xispirito> tipo, tem dois discos dentro da imagem?
<EduardeCalibal> Um cd de audio tem faixas.  Uma delas pode conter dados.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai seria um cd com várias faixas porém algumas de audio e algumas de dados.
<xispirito> já entendi, e cada uma monta separadamente
<EduardeCalibal> O sistema considera apenas a primeira faixa, geralmente pe uma de dados.
<xispirito> 0.0
<EduardeCalibal> Ele monta apenas a primeira e ignora as demais.
<EduardeCalibal> Como se não existissem.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o meu problema é a criação desta imagem para armazenamento e também uma eventual montagem caso precise.
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que não pode ser iso já que o padrão não suporta esse recurso.
<xispirito> ta, mas e se você criasse uma imagem apenas da área de dados?
<EduardeCalibal> Ai perco o resto da mídia...
<EduardeCalibal> A idéia é fazer uma copia fiel do original.
<xispirito> você pode fazer uma iso para guardar, e mais duas imagens, uma da area de dados e outra do resto
<EduardeCalibal> E na hora de montar como faria para juntar isso tudo?
<xispirito> juntar nada, você monta uma das duas, ou dados ou resto =)
<xispirito> é o unico jeito que me vem a mente
<EduardeCalibal> Digamos que queira jogar o jogo que tenha, a única forma viável seria tendo a imagem toda reunida para montagem tal qual era na mídia.
<pedronsso> Galera boa tarde
<xispirito> mount -o loop imagen ponto, qual erro dá?
<EduardeCalibal> Outro original que tenho com o mesmo problema.  Hexen2.
<pedronsso> Eu to començando a mecher no ubuntu agora alguem teria uma dica de tutorial pra me passa ?
<EduardeCalibal> Como assim erro.
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem as faixas de audio, quando for jogar na melhor das possibilidades vai ficar sem a trilha do jogo.
<xispirito> você disse que emulando a imagem não funciona
<xispirito> ah
<EduardeCalibal> Tem jogos que nem vão carregar se fizer a imagem diferente.
<EduardeCalibal> pedronsso, deve ter alguma coisa na página do Ubuntu.  Suponho.
<xispirito> pedronsso, er...o que exatamente você precisa?
<pedronsso> eu estalei o kde aki mais não consigo roda o prog
<xispirito> kde é um ambiente
<xispirito> você tem que sair deste ai que vocẽ está(gnome) e relogar no kde
<xispirito> encerrar a sessão, na hora do login/senha escolher o kde como ambiente
<pedronsso> entendi bom vou tenta aki valeu galera
<pedronsso> nunca mais quero usar o windowns na minha vida kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<xispirito> heehhe
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com saldade do clonecd + daemon tools, fora isso sem incidentes.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<peregrinator_six> pedronsso, tá com qual Ubuntu ai?!
<EduardeCalibal> Ops...  AFK
<xispirito> como eu não jogo, não tenho estes problemas
<pedronsso> to o 10.10
<pedronsso> Vichi eu entrava no icq a muitos anos atraz nem imaginava ver isso de novo na minha vida
<xispirito> o mundo é grande pedronsso
<pedronsso> nem me fala
<pedronsso> a quanto tempo vcs usan o linux
<pedronsso> o cara que trabalha comigo que me apresento o danado
<xispirito> eu uso a uns dez anos, agora uso mais unix que linux
<pedronsso>  eu comecei usar essa semana to tomando um coro ainda
<xispirito> pedronsso, normal =)
<pedronsso> viu decho pergunta uma coisa to usando o amsn mais ele não tem a quela barra de achar os contatos
<pedronsso> eu vi que tem como estala um plugin para essa opção
<pedronsso> alguem poderia me ajudar
<xispirito> cara, eu não uso msn a uns dois anos
<xispirito> nem sei mais como faz
<pedronsso> entendi
<xispirito> a galera ai deve saber
<pedronsso> lembrei de uma coisa que eu falava no mirc  pvt me
<pedronsso> ahiahuaiahua
<xispirito> lol
<pedronsso> lol xd
<pedronsso> xispirito, como vc fala com a galera se não usa o msn ?
<peregrinator_six> pedronsso, pega ai, vai lhe ajudar de montão... http://www.mediafire.com/?jy0nog3ygmm
<xispirito> pedronsso, a galera que eu me relaciono usa outros meios de comunicação
<pedronsso> Valeu ai peregrinator_six
<pedronsso> Ta certo
<pedronsso> Falam da onde pessoal eu sou de Piracicaba SP
<sandrossv> me add gatinho_tesudo_na_cam@bol.com.br
<xispirito> ahuaehuhaeueuh
<pedronsso> uiahiuahuiahiuahuai
<pedronsso> lol
 * sandrossv fala para xispirito: tc de onde ?
<pedronsso> Tipo assim     Gatinhas linda pvt-me lol
<xispirito> 0.0
<sandrossv> lol
<annakamilla> olá
 * sandrossv fala annakamilla: olá
<xispirito> annakamilla, quer tc comigo?
<sandrossv> errei
<sandrossv> momento chat da uol
<annakamilla> to fazendo um script para instalação de temas no xfce
<sandrossv> annakamilla: qual linguagem ?
<xispirito> annakamilla, com interface e tal?
<annakamilla> sandrossv, shell
<annakamilla> xispirito, infelizmente não
<annakamilla> ainda não to nesse nivel
<xispirito> =)
<pedronsso> Eitha porra .... negada ninja mesmo em
<annakamilla> mas já ajuda
<sandrossv> annakamilla: mostra o código ai
<sandrossv> alias, é open source ? xD
<annakamilla> ja vai sandro to fazendo o readme dele
<annakamilla> sim
<xispirito> shell fechado?!?
<pedronsso> Eu tentando meche no ubuntu e galera mandando um codigo .. olhoco bicho quem sabe faz aovivo
<xispirito> 0.0
<sandrossv> sukahksuahsa
<xispirito> pedronsso, =)
<sandrossv> eu não sei meche no ubuntu
<sandrossv> hskauhskahsa
<xispirito> sandrossv, então, eu me perco no ubuntu =)
<sandrossv> xispirito: tbm
<pedronsso> Eu me perco direto mais nao quero mais volta pro win7 não
<xispirito> eu não vejo um win desde od xp
<xispirito> #do
<sandrossv> eu nistalei o win7 um tempo no netbook
<xispirito> sandrossv, e dae, boa a experiencia?
<xispirito> hahhe
<sandrossv> xispirito: sei la, botei só pra jogar
<sandrossv> mas não fica bom no netbook
<xispirito> ainda é aquela coisa: barra de tarefas, explorer.exe e painel de controle?
<sandrossv> xispirito: e tem como ser diferente ?
<xispirito> auhaehaeheau
<sandrossv> ow
<sandrossv> xispirito: http://meiobit.com/89767/internet-explorer-9-chuta-o-traseiro-da-concorrencia-e-comeca-a-recuperar-o-respeito-quanto-a-seguranca/
<sandrossv> xispirito: ja viu ?
<xispirito> não, vendo
<pedronsso> internet esplorer fede
<pedronsso> Depois que eu estalei o ubuntu na minha maquina e ele acho todos os drivers eu quase tive um orgasmo
<xispirito> sandrossv, e eu sou o bozo
<xispirito> ahehueahuahuaahu
 * xispirito pagou quantos milhão por isso?
<xispirito> opa
<xispirito> errei
<xispirito> a ms pagou quantos milhão por isso será?
<xispirito> pedronsso, você me lembrou agora disso...instalar o OS e procurar drivers, lol
<pedronsso_> uihiuahahiuahua
<sandrossv> xispirito: opa, tava lendo outra materia sobre o ie
<sandrossv> acho que vou voltar pro windows
<sandrossv> ele é mais seguro
<xispirito> lol
<sandrossv> bazinga
<pedronsso_> olhoco micho
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, cuidado pra não pegar aids... :P
<sandrossv> o.o
 * peregrinator_six HSUAHSUAHUSHAHHSUHAHS
<pedronsso_> Tem remedio de gratis pelo sus
<sandrossv> ja sou soro positivo
<xispirito> eu espero que você esteja brincando, é logico que estas matérias são irreais
<pedronsso_> até 2015 metade da população vai ter mesmo
<pedronsso_> lol
<pedronsso_> hauiah
<xispirito> 0.0
<sandrossv> eu acho que ja existe cura xD
<pedronsso_> tipo é melhor tem aids que carro velho pq a aids se pode passa pra frente
<pedronsso_> kkkk
<pedronsso_> certeza que tem
<sandrossv> lada
<pedronsso_> mais negada não lança pq as industrias ganham muito com isso
<xispirito> se existisse cura e eu soubesse, não ia contar a ninguém, ia inventar um remédio que suspende os efeitos nocivos da doença =)
<pedronsso_> lada vichi foi longe
<xispirito> mas não curasse
 * xispirito dando uma de fabricante de remédios
<pedronsso_> vamo monta uma teoria da conspiração ai galera
<xispirito> acabei de montar uma ali ói ^
<pedronsso_> Ai sim em
<pedronsso_> Daki a poko todo mundo com o pc monitorado pelos caras da PF
 * peregrinator_six eu sei dacura, mata os pintos e tapa as brechas... XD
<xispirito> pedronsso, eles acessam IRC se vocẽ não sabe
<xispirito> eu conheço uns
<sandrossv> yep
<pedronsso_> O_O
<sandrossv> the big brother is looking at you
<sandrossv> licensa, vo invadir alguns bancos
<pedronsso_> Bom pelo jeito a quantidade de Homens nessa sala deve ser alta
<pedronsso_> a belesa
<VonNaturAustreVe> Iae, qual vocês preferem o amarok ou clementine?
<xispirito> eu prefiro o mplayer ou o sonata
<sandrossv> mplayer
<pedronsso> Eu tenho esse amarok aki mais nem sei pra que é
<sandrossv> windows media player
<xispirito> ah cara, mas o mpd não é de se jpgar fora em, com sonata então =)
<xispirito> #jogar
<sandrossv> xispirito: nunca entendi esse mpd
<xispirito> sandrossv, ele é um server de música
<xispirito> faz streaming na rede se você quiser
<xispirito> da tu instala em uma máquina ele com todas as músicas, permite acesso a rede local e pronto, todos micros da sua rede ouvem música
 * xispirito já vem
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> mas ele podem escolher a música ?
<sandrossv> ou é tipo um rádio ?
<pedronsso> Falando em radio vai uma dica ai pra vcs
<pedronsso> 97fm
<pedronsso> radio de eletronica de sp muito top
<hapy> alguem ai ja compilou o kernel 3 no ubuntu 11.04 ,   achei esse tuto mas to com medo
<hapy> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2011/07/23/kernel-3-0-no-ubuntu/
<peregrinator_six> hapy, testa ele numa vm antes...
<pedronsso> E peregrinator valeu mesmo pela apostila cara show de loba
<sandrossv> arch linux ja vem com kernel 3 U.U
<sandrossv> quem falo isso ? não foi eu!
<xispirito> opa
<xispirito> sandrossv, podem
<sandrossv> xispirito: ?
<xispirito> escolher a música
<sandrossv> ata
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> legal
<pedronsso> galera vou add ai como amigos
<xispirito> =)
<pedronsso> Galera vou testa meu munitor novo ja voltome
<pedronsso> qual codec que eu estalo pra roda legenda no player ou alguem sabe um player melhor ai pra passa
<sandrossv> pedronsso: mplayer arquivo.avi -sub arquivo.srt
<xispirito> se for dvd, melhor usar xine
<sandrossv> cara, eu amo bitlbee
<xispirito> eu adotei o mpd e não adianta
<pedronsso> é so manda um apt-get install xine ?  pra estalar ?
<xispirito> xine-ui
<xispirito> apt-get install xine-ui
<pedronsso> ok vou fazelo ja
<peregrinator_six> pedronsso, http://apostila-ubuntu.juniored.com/
<sandrossv> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<pedronsso> valeu ai peregrinator
<pedronsso> ja ta salva a bicha
<peregrinator_six> reiniciando..
<pedronsso> tarde ana camila
<pedronsso> pelo menus uma dama para deichar o ambiente mais bonito
<annakamilla> boa tarde pedronsso
<annakamilla> xispirito, olha o link http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=144578
<pedronsso> ana vou add como amiga tambem ok ?
<annakamilla> ok
<xispirito> annakamilla, massa =)
<barna> salve salve galera!
<annakamilla> loá barna
<pedronsso> fala barna
<pedronsso> bem vindo a selva
<barna> hehehehehehee
<pedronsso> Galera como eu tenho que fazer pra roda o Xp virtualmente no meu ubuntu
<barna> tava com saudades....
<sandrossv> pedronsso: pra que ?
<barna> pedronsso, vc quer rodar o win em maquina virtual?
<pedronsso> tipo pra roda jogo
<hapy> pedronosso, instala o virtuabox
<barna> sandrossv, entra no offtopic!
<hapy> pedronosso: instala o wine, virtualbox nao se se roda ....
<sandrossv> para tudo
<sandrossv> pedronsso: tem jogos pra linux
<sandrossv> qual jogo vc quer rodar ?
<pedronsso> to anotando tudo pessoal
<pedronsso> queria roda o black ops
<barna> pedronsso, mas se vc quiser usar ubs vc tem q instalar a versão nonfree!
<pedronsso> beleza
<pedronsso> sebem que eu nem jogo mais no px
<pedronsso> pc
<pedronsso> so no X
<sandrossv> pedronsso:  ja jogou enemy-territory ?
<pedronsso> nem
<pedronsso> top ?
<sandrossv> pedronsso: cara, não é top, mas é bom
<pedronsso> depois que joga call of duty
<pedronsso> é foda compara com os outros
<pedronsso> o grafico muito foda
<barna> pedronsso, pra mais infos! http://www.virtualbox.org/
<barna> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<annakamilla> alguem sabe como eu faço para rodar bem o modem tp-lik td-8840b?? sai e registrar os 10 gb da gvt??
<annakamilla> *sem cair
<sandrossv> annakamilla: liga pra gvt
<pedronsso> Mais ta caindo o moden toda hora ?
<sandrossv> annakamilla: ta caindo aqui tbm, estranho, tenho gvt tbm
<pedronsso> Eu tenho speedy um mega lixo
<annakamilla> esses dias eu não sei o que aconteceu que o act não piscava e não navegava, dai eu fui olhar a conexão estava tudo em bridge
<annakamilla> mudei para pppoe e digitei a senha da gvt
<sandrossv> tenho 15mb da gvt, to me prostituindo pra pagar
<sandrossv> se eu tivesse fala que estava fazendo programa ficaria mais legal
<sandrossv> por causa da ambiguidade
<pedronsso> no meu trampo é 15mg tambem
<irado> alguém tem idéia de ONDE anda o focalinux, que antes ficana no cipsga?
<pedronsso> baxa os dvd no torrent é o capeta
<annakamilla> sandrossv, como que voce faz para registrar os 15 mb??
<sandrossv> annakamilla: como assim registrar ?
<pedronsso> Qual o player bomp ra musica que que eu tenho fica uma xiadera da gota
<sandrossv> irado: http://tinyurl.com/cldtcm
<annakamilla> tipo no download, o meu de 10 mb só registra 400 kb sandrossv
<sandrossv> annakamilla: hmm
<sandrossv> annakamilla: desculpa, mas eu preciso de mais, vc ta falando la no modem ?onde mostra o rate e tal ?
<sandrossv> ou vc só ta conseguindo baixar até 400kb ?
<annakamilla> so até 400 k sandrossv
<sandrossv> primeiro, vc deve ligar pra gvt de qualquer forma, segundo, se eu não me engano eles são obrigados a entregar 10% da velocidade contratada
<sandrossv> annakamilla: ^
<pedronsso> Beleza o meu bacha a 150 k eu fico feliz
<pedronsso> o ana
<pedronsso> faz o texte becha pelo torrent
<pedronsso> pq tem alguns sites que ve que é ip da gvt
<peregrinator_six> irado, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=305
<irado> sandrossv: olá.. procure pra ver se acha, manow.. isso eu já fiz. Releia (se sabe, claro) a pergunta.. QUE ESTAVA NO CIPSGA..
<pedronsso> eles limitam o down
<pedronsso> eu tava com mesmo poblema no meu trab
<irado> peregrinator_six: aí é que está, mano.. o cipsga dá erro direto.. aparentemente down..
<irado> graaaande patola.. ptl - fmz mano?
<peregrinator_six> irado, eita, ontem tava normal..
<sandrossv> irado: desculpa, mas o site do guia é aquele mesmo, o primeiro resultado
<sandrossv> eles estão com problemas no site
<peregrinator_six> irado, parece que etão de mudança... http://www.guiafoca.org/?ai=2
<irado> peregrinator_six: talvez não.. pq estou tentando desde 5a.. e já estava com êrro - aparentemente o DNS não resolve o focalinux.cipsga..
<peregrinator_six> *estão...
<peregrinator_six> irado, mano, leva mal não, tava ontem lá lendo e baixando apostilhas...
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<irado> peregrinator_six: nêsse link aí vc cai em um link genérico.. acho que para venda
<irado> peregrinator_six: talvez pelos horários em que tentei, vai saber..
<irado> sandrossv: acho que não resolve.. deixe-me ver pelo dig, pera..
<peregrinator_six> irado, vai no twitter dele ver se não tem alguma coisa sobre...
<peregrinator_six> irado, http://twitter.com/#!/focalinux
<irado> peregrinator_six: /me não tem conta nisso aí - rss
<peregrinator_six> quem disse que precisa... !?
<peregrinator_six> :S
<sandrossv> irado: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:hQrvkBZb74cJ:focalinux.cipsga.org.br/guia/iniciante/index.html+guia+foca&cd=6&hl=pt-BR&ct=clnk&gl=br&source=www.google.com.br
<sandrossv> :/
<irado> peregrinator_six: estou lendo lá.. aparentemente, novo site.. pera..
<peregrinator_six> é o que imaginei também,, deve ser isso ai mesmo!
<hapy> vou comecar a compilar o kernel 3, se der certo, volto aki  vlw
<irado> peregrinator_six: nada.. todos os links levam praquêle maldito link genérico..
<peregrinator_six> epoca do ano tá todo mundo mudando o site, eles devem tá passando por isso também..
<peregrinator_six> logo reaparece..
<irado> sei lá.. a impressão que dá é sequestro de ip
<peregrinator_six> irado, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vivaolinux.com.br%2Ftopico%2FOpen-Source-News%2Fcipsga-fora-do-ar&ei=PSdQTsbHC4fa0QGOwcWIBw&usg=AFQjCNGpTqTm_LKP8_VmszidEDFlFa6uag
<irado> sandrossv: realmente, em cache está lá.. td bem. Mas experimente o link (supostamente) novo www.guiafoca.com
<sandrossv> irado: nem tão novo assim
<sandrossv> faz tempo que eles tem esse link
<sandrossv> desde o ano passado se não me engano
<peregrinator_six> irado, http://www.esnips.com/doc/f6d265e5-3ef3-49f4-98bf-d129e323c612/guiafoca
 * irado faz tempo que não busca o focalinux.. mas o link atual - aparenta - sequestro de ip
<annakamilla> pedronsso, mde diz uma coisa o mandriva 2011 vai ser lts ??
<irado> peregrinator_six: não dá pra mim.. é um "downloader" instalavel e eu não uso MS
<hapy> estou com uma duvida,  meu ubuntu ta sem as "janelas", nao aparece  nads, estou usando o metacity
<peregrinator_six> eu já fiz o dl
<irado> peregrinator_six: eu tinha conta lá com êles, depois que instituiram isso.. cabou.
<irado> peregrinator_six: mas vc usa (r)windows.. eu não.
<peregrinator_six> irado, acabei de baixar aqui, mas de 700 paginas tem o .pdf
<peregrinator_six> 2.8 megas
<peregrinator_six> irado, eu uso o que...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> irado, o que tem a ver janelas com isso aqui...?! uname -a
<peregrinator_six> Linux PC-03-GNU-Linux 2.6.32-33-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:07:13 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<peregrinator_six> ???
<sandrossv> hapy: o que vc fez pras janelas sumirem ?
<peregrinator_six> irado, controle su ira e fique mais calmo, tá muit agitado doido... :P
<hapy> so reiniciei
<peregrinator_six> vou nessa, até mai sver..
<irado> peregrinator_six: sei lá.. o link que vc apontou - esnips - exige que se baixe um tal de downloader.exe
<hapy> bom, nem estressa, desculpa por atrapalhar, eu dou jeito aki ou pergunto depois
<fosknet> boa noite..
<fosknet> digamos que, sem openbox, gnome ou kde eu queira executar um programa maximizado, como faço?
<fosknet> tipo o chrome OS que inicia o google chrome em tela maximizada
<sandrossv> fosknet: ele só tem isso
<fosknet> é eu sei
<fosknet> mas tem o X pra executar o chrome fraga?
<fosknet> ele tem que iniciar de alguma forma rsrs
<sandrossv> echo "exec chromium > ~/.xinitrc"
<sandrossv> xinit
<fosknet> hhmm.. será que assim ele inicia maximizado?
<sandrossv> o chromium tem a propria barrinha não ?
<sandrossv> acho q sim
<sandrossv> nunca testei isso
<fosknet> mas essa parte do comando "> ~./xinit" dentro de xinit teria oq?
<annakamilla> inicia sim maximizado
<annakamilla> o echo é para voce inserir esse programa seria a mesma coisa que digitar dentro do xinitrc exec chromium
<sandrossv> fosknet: vc entendeu errado
<sandrossv> Sim
<fosknet> ah tah.. putz.. é msmo rsrs
<fosknet> bom, a ideia é o seguinte
<fosknet> é iniciar através do gdm, a sessão do navegador, só que com ele maximizado na tela sem auxilio de openbox nem nada
<fosknet> pois assim, quando o navegador é fechado (arquivo > Sair heheheh) ele retorna à sessão
<sandrossv> fosknet: sim
<fosknet> sandrossv, vou sair aki, mais tarde a gnt vê isso aí, vlw a ajuda.
<fosknet> annakamilla: obrigado tb :)
<annakamilla> de nada
<hapy> Boa noite
<hapy> Instalei a versao 3 do kernel aki no ubuntu e até agora ta sussegado, o consumo de memória diminuiu bastante, quase a metade.
<hapy> tenho uma dúvida, como eu faço pro nautilus nao ter a transparencia, uso nautilus V 2.32.2
<MarconM> ZNC: ta ae gata
<vinicius> como atualiza o kernel ?
<vinicius> como eu atualizo o kernel ?
<pedronsso> Galera meu HD ta particionado em 3 partes mais eu não acho as outras duas como fasso ?
<sandrossv> vinicius: http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2011/07/23/kernel-3-0-no-ubuntu/
<sandrossv> pedronsso: sudo fdisk -l
<paulopenha10> amigos, tenho a impressao que o meu sistema pode estar com algum virus (?)... ficou de repente lento...gostaria de uma dica a respeito..
<sandrossv> paulopenha10: top
<sandrossv> e monitora
<pedronsso> ok vou tentar aki obrigado
<pedronsso> Então meu hd é de 2tera
<pedronsso> eu particionei
<pedronsso> mais so ta achando uma unidade
<pedronsso> não posso nem pensa em formata minha makina de novo
<hapy> vinicius: segue um link com exemplo de atualizacao de kernel  http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2011/07/23/kernel-3-0-no-ubuntu/
<hapy> pedronsso: instala o Gparted, ai vc com esta a situacao das particoes
<pedronsso> ei hapy valeu pelo link ai cara
<hapy> pedronsso: da atualização do kernel?
<pedronsso> isso cara
<pedronsso> Achei aki no sistema um locau que da pra ver as partições tem 1,8 t que não tem formatados ja vou formata
<pedronsso> hpay, se atualizou o seu kernel ja deu certo ?
<hapy> eu instalei o kernel 3 aki e ta uma bala, o consumo de memória diminuiu bastante
<hapy> estou adorando por enquanto
<pedronsso> Entendi . Vou ver se eu dou conta de fazer isso por akele site que vc passo
<hapy> ai escolhe q tipo de sistema vc quer(ext4, ntfs, fat)
<pedronsso> O ext4 é melhor mais seguro né ?
<hapy> aham, mas se vc vai usar windows tbm na particao, tem q usar ntfs
<mnemonic_> hi
<daw> pedronsso, se vc usa dual boot e vai criar uma partição de dados que deve ser acessada por ambos essa partição deve usar NTFS ou FAT, no caso ntfs é a melhor opção
<pedronsso> Ok Dechei uma partição de 300 pro sistema linu uma de 300 pro windowns e o resto pra dados
<daw> pedronsso, essa partição de dados que precisa usar ntfs, sacou?
<liphvf> Alguém poderia me informar como eu posso saber qual é minha placa de video e se o drive dela está corretamente instalado?
<sandrossv> liphvf: lspci
<daw> liphvf, lspci | grep VGA
<pedronsso> ou vai em sistema adiministração e drivers adicionais
<liphvf> daw: descobri, mas como sei se ela está devidamente instalada?
<hapy> uma vez q pesquisei no google, vc digita um comando no terminal e aparece um conjunto 3d pra testar a placa
<daw> glxinfo
<liphvf> glxinfo é um programa?
<daw> comando
<daw> tem um comando especifico que lista os módulos do kernel que estão em uso mas não lembro
<liphvf> aqui ele diz que o glxinfo não está instalado
<liphvf> =/
<daw> sudo apt-get install glxinfo
<pedronsso> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<liphvf> to baixando
<pedronsso> eu digitei o comando apareceu um monte de coisa escrita
<hapy> glxinfo | grep rendering
<hapy> tem q aparecera assim :     root@HP-Pavilion-dm4:/home/alvaro# glxinfo | grep rendering direct rendering: Yes
<hapy> perdao, é assim: root@HP-Pavilion-dm4:/home/alvaro# glxinfo | grep rendering
<hapy> direct rendering: Yes
<liphvf> direct rendering: Yes aparecei isso
<liphvf> isso quer dizer que ela ta instalada?
<pedronsso> name of display: :0.0
<pedronsso> display: :0  screen: 0
<pedronsso> direct rendering: Yes
<pedronsso> server glx vendor string: ATI
<pedronsso> server glx version string: 1.4
<liphvf> o meu só aparece isso direct rendering: Yes
<liphvf> a minha placa de video é uma: VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10
<liphvf> na antiga versão do ubuntu eu tava com problema nela, no wireless
<liphvf> agora só to com ela
<liphvf> é como se ela não tivesse velocidade para nada
<hapy> digita: glxgears
<pedronsso> qual versão vc ta usando ?
<liphvf> 11.04
<hapy> se travar tem algum problema
#ubuntu-br 2011-08-21
<liphvf> aparece uma engrenagem aqui
<liphvf> uma azul, outra verde e outra vermelha
<pedronsso> eu acho que meu hd ta com bad bloc eu tenho um i7 com 4g ram vai demora uma hora e meia pra passa 210g de uma partição do hd pra outra
<virtu> eu sou bom
<virtu> bahhh
<virtu> cnsegui
<virtu> consegui =)
<virtu> http://iaudiophile.net/forums/showthread.php?p=319656#post319656
<daw> pedronsso, tem que ver a velocidade do HD e levar em conta que ele está lendo e escrevendo no mesmo disco
<pedronsso> as minhas enguenagens tao girando
<pedronsso> entendi cara
<daw> isso reduz drasticamente a velocidade de leitura/escreita de dados
<pedronsso> se fosse de um hd para o outro era mais rapido
<PabloRD> Yo
<daw> exato, no meu note tenho um HD sata3 de 500gb demorou quase uma hora pra transferir 80gb de uma partição rpa outra
<pedronsso> podes crer cara
<PabloRD> alguém sabe como aumento mais a sensibilidade do mouse? Nas configurações aqui no ubuntu já tá no máximo... e eu não quero usar aceleração
<hapy> mais alguem instalou o kernel 3 pra dizer  como ficou?
<daw> no pc tenho 2 hds sata 2 e transfiro com metade do tempo
<daw> hapy, eu instalei uma versão rc a mais ou menos um mes, comeu minha bateria em uma hora e quinze
<pedronsso> hapy, tem como da pau na hora da estalação e perde o sistema ou algum dados pessoal ?
<hapy> daw:hmm nao testei ainda meu pc fora da energia, bem lembrado
<pedronsso> Cara vcs são muito ninjas to adorando aprender essas coisas
<daw> hapy, esse tal "power regression" ta fogo
<hapy> pedronsso: no site diz que pode ocorrer erros, ai é por sua conta em risco, o grande problema é quando vai dar um update no grub e der pau, caso contrario se der kernel panic na versao 3 é so escolher a opcao 2.6 que ja esta instalada na hora que liga o pc
<daw> eu to usando o 2.6.32 ainda por causa disso, meu note normalmente dura 2 horas mais ou menos, se eu ainda tiver um problema com o kernel vai durar nada
<pedronsso> Entendi
<hapy> daw: explica melhor amigo, desculpa a minha ignorancia
<pedronsso> To passando 210g com monte de janela aberta se fosse no windowns minha makina ia ta uma Vaca mais ta rapidex . Linux Do cara##
<daw> hapy, nas versões 2.6.38+ tem um bug que faz com que o kernel consuma mais energia, com isso meu note que tem autonomia de 2:20 na bateria passa pra 1:30 no máximo
<daw> por isso eu estou usando o kernel 2.6.32 ainda, na realidade eu estou usando o ubuntu lucid (10.04) ainda por ser LTS e tal
<hapy> daw: acabei de ler um post(http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/ubuntu-11-04-consome-mais-energia-que-verses-anteriores/), será que a versao 3 tbm esta com esse bug?
<pedronsso> Galera eu ja registrei meu nick qual o comando pra digita minha senha do nick ?
<daw> estou relutante em atualizar, cheguei a instalar o natty nesse note, mas era uma zica muito grande o wireless nessa versão
<daw>  /mgs nickserv identify "senha"
<daw> hapy, então, quando saiu o anuncio do kernel 3.0 foi dito que o problema continua
<hapy> que M****
<pedronsso> valeu mesmo
<hapy> brigado pela info
<daw> sofrem mais notebooks com uma placa de video dedicada que faz um "switch" entre a onboard e a offboard
<pedronsso> Alguem tem um tutorial bom pra mim alterar o meu kde ?
<sandrossv> pedronsso: baixa um tema do kde-looks e estuda ele
<sandrossv> quer tutorial melhor ?
<sandrossv> xD
<pedronsso> qual é a melhor versão do kde ?
<sandrossv> pedronsso: a melhor é provavelmente, a ultima
<pedronsso> e como fasso pra dar download e estalar ? sou leigo de mais no assunto perdão
<daw> pedronsso, você está usando ubuntu ou kubuntu?
<daw> se estiver usando o kubuntu, ou ubuntu com kde instalado um simples $sudo apt-get dist-upgrade atualiza seu kde para a ultima versão estável
<daw> suportada pela versão da sua distro claro
<sandrossv> se quisr sempre a ultima versão instala um linux rolling-release
<haapy> pedronsso: achei um tutorial que diz passo a passo, sem segredo...http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/ubuntu-11-04-instale-o-ambiente-grfico-kde/
<sandrossv> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<PabloRD> que é isso de ping pong?
<PabloRD> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<PabloRD> pra saber quem tá ativo?
<PabloRD> ah mas o ubottu-br é um bot...
<Duka> alguem sabe como faço pra virtualbox 4.0.6 ose r71344 reconhecer usb?
<paulopenha10> obrigado pela dica do kernel 3.0... instalei -o e o notebook ficou um aviao...abracos!
<daw> tem que adicionar o usu
<daw> paulopenha10, cuidado com a bateria
<paulopenha10> porque?
<daw> paulopenha10, da versão 2.6.38 em diante há um problema com o consumo de energia do kernel
<pedronsso> valeu ai galera vcs são f33da
<daw> e ainda não foi resolvido
<paulopenha10> ok, ficarei atento..
<daw> é, aconselho a manter uma versão anterior a 2.6.38 para quando estiver usando a partir da bateria
<daw> alias, tem algum ppa pra versão final do kernel 3.0?
<daw> Duka, você precisa adicionar seu usuário ao grupo vboxusers
<daw> e configurar na máquina virtual
<paulopenha10> nao sei, como verificar?
<Duka> daw:como add o usu ae grupo?
<daw> paulopenha10, como você instalou?
<nuno_nunes> Boas noites
<daw> Duka, Sistema > Administração > Usuários e grupos
<nuno_nunes> Alguem sabe como configurar o dosemu
<daw> lá tem gerenciar grupos, procura o grupo vboxusers e adiciona seu usuário nele
<daw> nuno_nunes, o que vc precisa configurar nele?
<nuno_nunes> Eu instalei e não abre
<daw> 1 segundo
<daw> tentou abrir ele pelo terminal?
<nuno_nunes> nuno@nuno:~$ dosemu
<nuno_nunes> LOWRAM mmap: Operação não permitida
<nuno_nunes> Cannot map low DOS memory (the first 640k).
<nuno_nunes> You can most likely avoid this problem by running
<nuno_nunes> sysctl -w vm.mmap_min_addr=0
<nuno_nunes> as root, or by changing the vm.mmap_min_addr setting in
<nuno_nunes> /etc/sysctl.conf or a file in /etc/sysctl.d/ to 0.
<LACabeza> eaew povo
<daw> se você rodar esse comando  sysctl -w vm.mmap_min_addr=0 vai abrir e toda vez que iniciar o computador vai precisar rodar esse comando
<Duka> daw:la onde?
<daw> ou você pode setar isso no arquivo /etc/sysctl.conf e nunca mais rodar o comando
<daw> Duka, em usuários e grupos
<daw> gerenciar grupos
<nuno_nunes> como
<daw> cola isso "vm.mmap_min_addr=0" no final do arquivo "/etc/sysctl.conf "
<nuno_nunes> nuno@nuno:~$ sysctl -w vm.mmap_min_addr=0
<nuno_nunes> error: permission denied on key 'vm.mmap_min_addr'
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> já está
<nuno_nunes> fiz em sudo sysctl -w vm.mmap_min_addr=0
<nuno_nunes> e deu depois
<paulopenha10> daw, usei a dica do hapy, baixando a versao 3.0 e procedendo a instalacao  ....correu tudo bem !
<daw> paulopenha10, você baixou .deb, certo?
<paulopenha10> ok
<daw> nuno_nunes, depois que rodou o comando como sudo funcionou o dosemu?
<nuno_nunes> sim
<daw> é, costuma dar certo mesmo, mas se você vai usar bastante compensa setar isso no arquivo
<paulopenha10> de uma olhada no http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2011/07/23/kernel-3-0-no-ubuntu/
<daw> eu trabalho com uma aplicação em clipper e sempre preciso fazer isso
<nuno_nunes> eu só quero fazer um teste com jogos em ms dos
<daw> paulopenha10, vou ver
<paulopenha10> beleza!
<nuno_nunes> ou instalar o windows 3.11
<daw> pra jogos o doxbox é melhor
<nuno_nunes> Eu tenho os 2
<daw> nuno_nunes, fanfarrão mesmo, windows 3.11
<daw> primeiro contato meu com computador foi nisso
<daw> na realidade cheguei a fazer curso de DOS mas nunca usei de verdade
<nuno_nunes> Eu tenho xp, vista e ubuntu no mesmo pc
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a ver se arranjo outro pc
<freedom_linux> boa
<Flomboiante> boa noite
<freedom_linux> galera como fazer para limpar o histórico de arquivos recentes no 11.04?
<daw> freedom_linux, sempre usei o ubuntu tweak pra isso, tem o bleach bit tbm
<freedom_linux> tem alguma forma de fazer isso pelo terminal?
<daw> teoricamente se você localizar onde fica armazenado o cache de arquivo recente você pode dar um $rm -f no local
<freedom_linux> daw: justo queria somente saber onde fica esse arquivo
<daw> freedom_linux, da uma olhada em ~/recent-used.xbel
<freedom_linux> daw: arquivo inexiste.
<virtu> consertei meu mp3 brickado
<virtu> =D
<virtu> 150U$ recuperados
<haapy> alguem usa o xfce? Gostaria de uma opiniao sobre ele....
<Duka> daw:vlw
<daw> freedom_linux, cd ~/recently-used.xbel
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> ~/.receltly-used.xbel
<freedom_linux> daw : bash: cd: /home/julio/recently-used.xbel: No such file or directory
<xispirito> errei
<xispirito> ~/.recently-used.xbel
<freedom_linux> bash: cd: /home/julio/.recently-used.xbel: No such file or directory
<xispirito> vim /home/julio/.recently-used.xbel
<freedom_linux> deixa pra la ou ainda não criado esse arquivo ou inexiste...
<Duka> daw:sabe como configurar rede na virtualbox?
<LACabeza> ~.~
<LACabeza> esse natty ta me dando trabalho xD
<LACabeza> pelo menos 1 vez por semana ele trava todo e eu acabo tendo que reiniciar
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite meu ip aqui é dinamico e queria dar acesso externo a esta maquina via ssh , alguem tem algum tutorial de  como fazer isso?
<xispirito> quem for acessar terá de saber seu ip atual SuBmUnDo
<sandrossv> noip
<xispirito> ou você resistra-se no no-ip ou compra um ip fixo
<xispirito> #registra-se
<_BadBoy_> boa noite
<SuBmUnDo> xispirito, noip?
<xispirito> isso =)
<daw> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<SuBmUnDo> xispirito, vou olhar, valeu
<_BadBoy_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<_BadBoy_> !ag
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ag' not found
<_BadBoy_> lol
<xispirito> !die
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'die' not found
<xispirito> !shutdown
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'shutdown' not found
<_BadBoy_> lol
<xispirito> !halt
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'halt' not found
<xispirito> =(
<aleuck> xispirito: shutdown -h now
<xispirito> !poweroff
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'poweroff' not found
<xispirito> aleuck, aqui não funciona =)
<xispirito> tem que ser -ph
<aleuck> xD nao entendi o q tu queria xD
<_BadBoy_> quero pilotar o meu ar drone no ububtu e nao sei como faço
<_BadBoy_> alguem disposto ajudar
<aleuck> nao sei o3o
<LACabeza> !libertadores_do_corinthians
<ubottu-br> LACabeza: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<LACabeza> auehuaehaeuhaeuhea
<aleuck> !shutdow -h now
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'shutdow -h now' not found
<aleuck> !shutdown -h now
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'shutdown -h now' not found
<_BadBoy_> lol este bot ta muito engraçado
<aleuck> !vim
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'vim' not found
<aleuck> !vi
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'vi' not found
<aleuck> ¬¬
<aleuck> chat burro nem conhece vim
<xispirito> !ping !ping !ping
<ubottu-br> xispirito: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<LACabeza> ubottu-br, quem é você?
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'quem \xe9 voc\xea?' not found
 * xispirito ddos
<LACabeza> ah, esse bot num sabe responder
<_BadBoy_> alguem me sabe esplicar o que é SDK?
<aleuck> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<LACabeza> uma palavra
<LACabeza> agora se vc fala sobre java?
<aleuck> sdk?
<xispirito> primeiro, é uma silga
<aleuck> standart development kiyt
<aleuck> standart development kit*
<xispirito> isso isso isso
<LACabeza> depende do contexto
<LACabeza> Na união soviética isso é nome próprio
<_BadBoy_> aleuck troca me isso por miudos é que eu sou leigo no assunto
<aleuck> é pra fazer programas em java
<xispirito> LACabeza, 0.0
<aleuck> curto e crosso
<LACabeza> _BadBoy_, é tipo um programa que vc usa para desenvolver outros programas, em java
<LACabeza> (ou em outra linguagem qualquer, mas essa sigla é mais usada para java)
<_BadBoy_> obrigado <LACabeza>
<aleuck> sim xD
<_BadBoy_> ;)
<aleuck> que cliente de irc vcs usam?
<_BadBoy_> isso significa que eu tou tramado e nunca vou por meu ar drone a voar com o linux
<LACabeza> xchato
<_BadBoy_> xchat
<aleuck> uhum
<aleuck> eu usava esse tbm
<peregrinator_six> eu uso o GNOME-Xchat
<aleuck> eu troquei por um melhor 8D
<_BadBoy_> tou com problema de teclado
<aleuck> hm
<_BadBoy_> quando aperto o shift pra dar um a maiusculo nao aparece nada
<_BadBoy_> ou melhor aparece istoA
<_BadBoy_> olha agora deu
<_BadBoy_> lol
<xispirito> aqui apareceu um A
<xispirito> =)
<_BadBoy_> lol
<_BadBoy_> ja deu
<_BadBoy_> pensava k meu teclado tava louco
<aleuck> lol
<LACabeza> haeuheuhae
<aleuck> tem certeza q num apertou ctrl+a?
<aleuck> sem querer
<LACabeza> dorgas manolo
<_BadBoy_> lol
<aleuck> ^a
<_BadBoy_> hehehe
<_BadBoy_> se calhar
<aleuck> eu to suando irssi xD
<aleuck> usando*
<LACabeza> ou então vc deve ter apertado capslock, dae shit+a, depois capslock denovo (quase uma teoria da conspiração essa)
<_BadBoy_> é aqui  ja são 03:49 da manha
<aleuck> se eu dizer :s/suando/usando/i alguem entende?
<_BadBoy_> <LACabeza> é a cabeça que nao ta boa
<aleuck> this is not vim country
<aleuck> .-.
<LACabeza> alguem ai ja rodou epsxe no linux?
<LACabeza> eu tentei rodar, mas ele pediu umas bibliotecas loka lá... dae deixei de lado
<xispirito> vai vir com regex o pessoa vai se perder
<aleuck> imaginei
<aleuck> nao é chat de arch linux isso daki
<xispirito> o que tem o arch linux + regex que eu ão sei?
<xispirito> #não
<UdontKnow> nossa, tem gente fumando muito alcool
<aleuck> fumando oregano nao conta?
<aleuck> xispirito: nada de mais só tou for de lulz
<aleuck> for the lulz*
<_BadBoy_> quando eu preguntei so o SDK era por causa disso aqui http://ardrone.parrot.com/parrot-ar-drone/usa/how-does-it-work
<xispirito> eu? huaehuahu
<_BadBoy_> la diz que tambem se pode usar o linux
<aleuck> aah eu vi isso no fisl
<aleuck> ao vivo
<aleuck> é super caro @3@
<_BadBoy_> pwlo windows eu sei que funciona mas eu queria usar no ubuntu
<aleuck> o cara usava pelo linux nao vi q distro
<aleuck> eu axo
<aleuck> nah viajei
<aleuck> era um smartphone mesmo
<aleuck> a parte preta em volta das elices sao um isopor preto duro
<aleuck> decepcionei quando percebi, pensei q era metalico
<_BadBoy_> pra pilotar isto ou tem um iphone ou ipad mas eu ja pilotei no windows com o wd ardrone no windev32
<_BadBoy_> a parte perta é uma especie de esferovite nao sei qual é a tradução correcta no brasil
<aleuck> massa
<aleuck> brinquedinho caro
<_BadBoy_> 300 euros
<_BadBoy_> so o brinquedinho
<_BadBoy_> o iphone fica por 500 euros mas eu ja o tinha
<_BadBoy_> as aplicações apps tem algumas gratuitas e outras entre os 1,50 £ e o 4,00£
<aleuck> eu comprei um brinquedo mais barato mas foi um investimento melhor xD
<aleuck> é mais util o3o
<aleuck> mentira, é 400 euros o3o
<aleuck> um B3 WiFi da Excito
<_BadBoy_> aleuck como faço pra baixar um video do youtube ?
<aleuck> _BadBoy_: tem plugins pra isso no firefox
<aleuck> _BadBoy_: http://tinyurl.com/mddt4a
<_BadBoy_> lol
<_BadBoy_> es mau
<_BadBoy_> é facil pra quem precebe eu sou muito noob no assunto
<aleuck> _BadBoy_: só substitui youtube por voobys no link do video
<aleuck> _BadBoy_: conseguiu?
<hapy> badboy, procura por downloadhelper, é um complemento pra firefox, uma das sugestoes
<_BadBoy_> sim
<_BadBoy_> obrigado
<gbs> Usem ae o app :D http://apps.facebook.com/presento/
<aleuck> !g teste
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'g teste' not found
<aleuck> !ls
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ls' not found
<al4nc4ds> lol?
<_BadBoy_> aleuck
<_BadBoy_> o meu disco externo so aparece 4 pastas la
<_BadBoy_> :(
<_BadBoy_> so aparece 2 pastas la ;(
<aleuck> _BadBoy_: como assim?
<aleuck> _BadBoy_: quantas pastas deveria ter, claudio?
<_BadBoy_> eu reiniciei o pc e so me aparece 3 pastas no disco esterno
<_BadBoy_> tipo é um disco de 300 gigas e estava a bem dizer cheio
<aleuck> hmm
<_BadBoy_> detecta o disco mas so aparece 3 pastas
<aleuck> _BadBoy_: e tinha varios arquivos antes?
<_BadBoy_> sim
<_BadBoy_> tinha
<_BadBoy_> no windows ele aparece direito
<_BadBoy_> me ferreiiiiii
<aleuck> _BadBoy_: nem xD
<aleuck> _BadBoy_: deve tar abrindo errado
<aleuck> bem eu vou dormor
<aleuck> dormir
<_BadBoy_> ta amigo fica bem
<_BadBoy_> e boa noite
<_BadBoy_> ;)
<hapy> !ls
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ls' not found
<hapy> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<hapy> !paste @HP-Pavilion-dm4:~$ lspci
<ubottu-br> hapy: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<hapy> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
<hapy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<hapy> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<hapy> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<hapy> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<hapy> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)
<hapy> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)
<hapy> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<hapy> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)
<hapy> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)
<hapy> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)
<hapy> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)
<hapy> 00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)
<hapy> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<hapy> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 (rev 57)
<hapy> ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)
<hapy> ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)
<hapy> ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)
<hapy> ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)
<hapy> ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)
<hapy> ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev
<_codeman> boa noite galera
<LACabeza> alguem on aew?
<moreno> tenho dual bott na minha maq, mas a config de video do win 7 eh maior q  a do ubuntu. ja uso ubuntu ha alguns anos, mas sempre fico sem saber como fazer para reajustar minha config com meu monitor. alias, eh um samsung 931bw 2ms
<moreno> alguem sabe me ajudar? grato.
<moskvat> Bom dia pessoas, frio aqui.....
<moskvat> Estou com problemas com pendrive ntfs:
<moskvat> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1
<moskvat> ja instalei o suporte ntfs-3g mas não vai, alguém tem uma lux ai???
<fosknet> moreno: qual placa de vídeo é a sua? tá instalado o módulo corretamente? qual distrituição? já tentou regular a resolução? :P
<macgrey> bom dia, alguém sabe onde encontro scripts .pol para o play on linux ? não to encontrando nada no google
<LACabeza> amigos, no squid, a linha "acl Safe_ports port 80" quer dizer o que?
<LACabeza> que vai liberar ou bloquear (ou nenhum dos dois)?
<Maninho> libera apenas para 80
<Maninho> LACabeza
<LACabeza> vlw
<LACabeza> eu to estudando isso aqui
<LACabeza> na hora que perguntei não estava achando nenhuma explicação e talz
<xispirito> meninas, cheguei!
<xispirito> cade as meninas?
<LACabeza> ------------------------------------------------>
<LACabeza> uma duvida, quando eu uso o telnet para fazer port knocking
<LACabeza> dae eu mando telnet ip porta
<LACabeza> dae tenho que ficar esperando até fechar sozinho ou eu posso sair antes?
<xispirito> não da para bater com ping?
<xispirito> se bem que não...
<LACabeza> nunca vi falar de ping em portas especificas... tem como?
<xispirito> pois é, esqueçi este detalhe =)
<Maninho> sai antes
<Maninho> quit ou exit ou disconnect lol
<Maninho> telnet passado ssh presente futuro
<xispirito> hping -c 3 -p $PORTA $IP
<xispirito> algo assim...
<xispirito> bate tres vezes e morre
 * Maninho da bom dia pro xispirito
<xispirito> dia Maninho
<Maninho> =]
<LACabeza> ah, vlw xispirito
<xispirito> não tem nenhum emulador de terminal leve feito xterm com transparencias? no eterm e aterm, se ativo transparencias e leio man pages, procesador vai a 30%
<LACabeza> tava esquecendo do hping3
<xispirito> LACabeza, =)
<xispirito> eu odeio cara, de morte, sites com neus em flash¬¬
<xispirito> #menus
<LACabeza> aew \o/, consegui implantar o ssh com port knocking
<LACabeza> ~agora preciso ver como criar um log disso
<LACabeza> porem um detalhe, squid interfere em alguma coisa na brincadeira?
<n4nd1n> links de download do ubuntu no site ubuntu-br estão offs
<n4nd1n> tanto por torrent como direto
<n4nd1n> existe alguma outra opção pra baixar?
<Maninho> ubuntuu.com
<Maninho> * ubuntu.com
<n4nd1n> consegui via torrent
<n4nd1n> vlw Maninho :)
<Maninho> esqueça o ubuntu-br o site fica mais fora que tudo, vai de oficial ubuntu.com
 * Maninho acredita que o ubuntu-br.org esta hospedado em um servidor MS Windows
<n4nd1n> pff
<Maninho> lol
<n4nd1n> o torrent deu erro
<n4nd1n> acesso negado Oo
<Maninho> hahahaha
<Maninho> n4nd1n: mas aqui esta abrindo
<n4nd1n> sim, abri e executei no bittorrent, tava baixando já
<n4nd1n> ai deu erro
<Maninho> http://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ubuntu-releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<n4nd1n> baixando pelo site oficial ou por esse link aí ele vem em pt-br tbm?
<n4nd1n> ou tem que instalar algo mais?
<Maninho> pt-br acredito nao faço uso
<Maninho> mas ele não é multidioma?
<xispirito> n4nd1n, vem em pt também
<n4nd1n> é, mas já vem multidioma ou no caso de baixar via ubuntu.com será que nao precisa instalar/atualizar nada pra tradução?
<LACabeza> vem com pt_br sm
<n4nd1n> mesmo baixando direto do ubuntu.com?
<Maninho> n4nd1n: o pobre xispirito respondeu
<LACabeza> não só pt-br quando um punhado de outros idiomas
<Maninho> n4nd1n: sim
<n4nd1n> ok então.. vou baixar via html mesmo, direto
<n4nd1n> esse torrent miou
<Maninho> http
<n4nd1n> http*
 * Maninho pobre xispirito hahaha
<xispirito> ¬¬
<Maninho> :*
 * xispirito da um cascudo em Maninho 
 * Maninho sai correndo
<Maninho> oh lele oh lala vou sair pra contar cabelo
<n4nd1n> qual a diferença do ubuntu x64 e do ubuntu pro amd x2
<xispirito> x64 é para 64 bits intel
<n4nd1n> no ubuntu.com nao tem a opção de down pro x2, só no ubuntubr
<xispirito> acredito que na própia midia do ubuntu deve ter tanto kernel com SMP e sem
<xispirito> basta baixar a arquitetura correta
<n4nd1n> sou leigo...
<xispirito> SMP é kernel para processadores com mais de um núcleo
<n4nd1n> então eu baixo o 64 mesmo? vou roda-lo no notebook, com processador x2
<n4nd1n> amd
<xispirito> baixa o amd e é isso ae =)
<n4nd1n> mas no ubuntu.com nao tem opção pro amd
<n4nd1n> só 32 e 64, sendo que o 32 é o recomendado
<xispirito> deixa eu ver
<n4nd1n> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<xispirito> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<xispirito> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<n4nd1n> isso, achei
<n4nd1n> nao tinha visto o link
<xispirito> manda ver
<n4nd1n> falta de procurar
<n4nd1n> mas só tem via torrent
<n4nd1n> kkk
<xispirito> não serve?
<n4nd1n> qual a diferença dos alternate e dos desktop?
<n4nd1n> serve sim, vou baixar por ali mesmo
<xispirito> o aloternate vem sem instalador gráfico
<xispirito> #alternate
<n4nd1n> pff, link http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<n4nd1n> off!
<n4nd1n> kkk
<xispirito> dai complica
<n4nd1n> ai sim
<n4nd1n> tá dificil
<xispirito> você está usando o que ai?
<n4nd1n> win
<xispirito> ta funcionando ok este seu cliente torrent?
<n4nd1n> sim
<n4nd1n> eu nao to conseguindo baixar o torrent mesmo, o link do site
<n4nd1n> o arquivo torrent
<xispirito> cara, é coisa sua ai, aqui baixa
<LACabeza> aew, se eu for configurar uma rede interna... eu sou obrigado a usar 10.0.0.1/8 ou eu posso usar o 192.168.1.1/24 mesmo?
<xispirito> LACabeza, pode usar qual você quiser
<LACabeza> entendi...
<n4nd1n> que cosia
<xispirito> eu geralmente uso 192.*
<xispirito> só por organização
<n4nd1n> to com win7 pelo chrome e pra mim esse link ta off: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<LACabeza> é pq sempre que vejo alguem criando uma rede interna, eles usam 10.0... mas nas palestras do cp-br desse ano, recomendavam usar 192...
<xispirito> n4nd1n, aqui vai de boa, openBSD + Firefox
<xispirito> LACabeza, é a faixa recomendada as redes internas
<n4nd1n> vou ver pelo firefox
<n4nd1n> pelo ff deu off tbm
<n4nd1n> O Firefox detectou que o pedido para este endereço não será concluído devido à forma que o servidor o está redirecionando.
<xispirito> 0.0
<sybreed> alguemm ai?
<xispirito> ai aonde?
<sybreed> sabe aquela pessinha que fica grudada na placa mae que vc conecta o cabo da net
<xispirito> chamada placa de rede?
<sybreed> se queimar aquilo tem como trocar?
<xispirito> onboard?
<xispirito> ruim em
<n4nd1n> pra queimar aquilo tem que queimar a placa mãe nao tem?°
<sybreed> xispirito: mas eh aquela que conecta o cabo da net que vem do modem...
<xispirito> não necessáriamente
<sybreed> não entendo de hardware desculpa
<sybreed> então...
<n4nd1n> nunca ouvi dizer que queimou só a placa de rede Oo
<sybreed> ai que ta, queri saber se queimar aquilo tem como remover aquela peça e por outra ou só outra placa mãe?
<sybreed> O.O
<sybreed> n4nd1n: pois eh, aquilo queimo mano, mas o pc liga normal o_o
<n4nd1n> então só placa de rede acho que resolve
<xispirito> sybreed, se for a plaquinha do modem é facil, se for a de rede onboard(grudada na placa mãe) é dificil
<sybreed> xispirito: é essa mesmo GRUDADA na placa mãe
<xispirito> então compra uma laca de rede pci que é mais barato
<xispirito> #placa
<sybreed> xispirito: mas será que da der por uma placa d rede via usb sei lá...?]
<sybreed> então...
<sybreed> isso que eu ia falar
<sybreed> tipo, mesmo que tenha essa onboard, que posso colocar uma outra placa?
<xispirito> sybreed, aqui eu tenho duas placas de rede
<xispirito> pode
<sybreed> ai ja aproveito e coloca uma wireless
<sybreed> uhahuas
<xispirito> isso =)
<sybreed> xispirito: NOSSA, EU TE AMO, BJUNDA
<xispirito> 0.0
<n4nd1n> o.o
<n4nd1n> bjunda pela placa de rede, se fosse pela placa mãe então...
<xispirito> 0.0
<sybreed> xispirito: ow, o negocio não era a placa...
<LACabeza> sabem o arquivo resolv.conf...
<sybreed> era o cabo mesmo...
<xispirito> =)
<xispirito> mas sem beijo agora
<LACabeza> nos tutoriais que to lendo, tem:
<sybreed> coloquei outro aqui ai deu certo aff... uhasua
<LACabeza> "search localdomain" e no outro "search localdomain.my.domain"
<LACabeza> esse localdomain é obrigatorio ou eu posso mudar para "search computadorx"
<LACabeza> ?
<LACabeza> ou mesmo "search localhost"
<xispirito> eu nem sempre uso dominio
<LACabeza> cara, pra mim essa parada de dominio é um mistério
<LACabeza> ja li um monte de coisa sobre mas ainda continuo com um monte de duvidas sobre xD
<xispirito> http://mypage.hosting.com
<LACabeza> ~apesar de que eu sei que na prática é bem mais fácil do que eu imagino
<xispirito> opa
<Teclado> localdomain = teclado = smb://teclado
<LACabeza> ahh.. "search localdomain.my.domain: Determina que caso seja solicitada a resolução de algum nome sem dominio, automaticamente será incluido o dominio “localdomain.my.domain”;"
<LACabeza> agora faz sentido...
<LACabeza> no meu caso aqui, o dominio é "local"
<LACabeza> todos meus pcs tem o nome pc.local no host
 * Teclado ...
<Teclado> isto nao importa muito so caso pretenda criar uma rede customizada resume tudo em ip =]
<Teclado> admin = 10.1.1.254
<Teclado> alexa = 10.1.1.253
<Teclado> vpn = 10.1.1.1
<pedronsso> Tarde Galera
<xispirito> cara, você usa isso para agrupar um numero X de máquinas
<Teclado> serverssh = 100.100.1.1
<xispirito> simples
<pedronsso> xispirito, salve
<xispirito> pedronsso, eae
<Teclado> nomes se sai mais facil que ip
<Teclado> pedronsso: tarde
<pedronsso> xispirito, sussa ? como foi o fds ?
<xispirito> pedronsso, foi legal cara
<pedronsso> então já é
 * Teclado Mas ainda nao esta sendo o fds?
<LACabeza> aehuaehaeuha
<pedronsso> domingo até as 17h é
<LACabeza> pra mim não, vou num casório daqui a pouco e só volto tarde
<pedronsso> mais quando começa o faustão da vontade de caga ahiuahiuaiuahjauaihj
<xispirito> não cara, domingo de tarde já acabou o fim de semana
<Teclado> 17h? pra mim aparentemente seria ate as 11:59 59
<n4nd1n> agora to conseguindo baixa o iso pelo site, vai entender...
<pedronsso> olhoco bicho mora onde teclado ?
<Teclado> 11 = 23
<Teclado> hehehehe
<LACabeza> "Se domingo é o primeiro dia da semana, por que ele está incluso no fim de semana?" ~OldButGOld
<Teclado> agora por aqui sao 2 da tarde em sp umas 3 +-
<LACabeza> 15:15...
<pedronsso> vai entender
<Teclado> =P
<pedronsso> 15.15 aki em piracicaba
<Teclado> Bom aqui no centro é 14:16
<pedronsso> Bem galera vou tomar um CHADUBA depois eu vou ....... tem dia que a noite é fod#
<xispirito> "tem dia que a noite é fod#"
<xispirito> ??
<pedronsso> ahuiahuiahiuahuiahiua Regia de rua
<pedronsso> Giria
<pedronsso> tipo é noiz que ta
<pedronsso> haiuahiuhaua
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> é noiz que tá
<xispirito> tá o que?!
<pedronsso> lol
<xispirito> eahuaeh
<pedronsso> eu to lascado
<pedronsso> kkkk
<LACabeza> vish, agora a duvida cruel...
<LACabeza> aqui no meu note, to virtualizando um debian, configurando ele e talz
<LACabeza> dae, to pra configurar o dhcp dele
<LACabeza> dae, como faço pra minha outra maquina virtual pegar o ip dessa maquina, e não do roteador?
<LACabeza> vou tentar simular isso no packet tracer...
<Guest59762> boa tarde pessoal
<_BadBoy_> gente tou com um probleminha meu disco esterno nao ta funcionando direito no ubuntu so me detecta 3 pastas
<_BadBoy_> e no windows ele detecta direito
<_BadBoy_> tem alguma coisa pra suportar o disco grande
<_BadBoy_> de 300 gigas?
<LACabeza> meu hd externo é de 1tb e funciona perfeitamente
<vinicius> o meu tmb
<vinicius> o de 1 tb e o de 40 gb
<n4nd1n> alguém sabe se o 11.04 reconhece automaticamente o wireless de notebooks acer?
<vinicius> tembam queria saber , o 11.04 reconhece automaticamente wirelass de notes acer ?
<Duka> ola pessoal.
<Duka> alguem podeira ajudar com duvida sobre samba?
<Duka> estou mexendo para aprender, uso ubuntu, instalei a virtaulbox,nela tenho o debian basico, winxp ja esta em rede, configurei um ftp e esta funcionando
<Duka> porem qnd tento entra pelo winxp no servidor pede uso e senha, mas como root nao loga
<Duka> alguem tem alguma dica ou tutorial?
<Duka> porem qnd tento entra pelo winxp no servidor pede ***usuario e senha, mas como root nao loga
<Skeeter> boa tarde!
<_BadBoy_> ha que droga de disco externo
<_BadBoy_> boa tarde Skeeter
<_BadBoy_> meu disco externo ta louco so me aparece 3 pastas la
<Skeeter> problemas com o emerald depois da atualização para o ubuntu 11.04
<_BadBoy_> e no windows ta tudo la
<Skeeter> falha de segmentação
<Skeeter> alguém sabe como resolver?
<Skeeter> como assim _BadBoy_ ??? não ta mostrando os arquivos ou não monta a unidade?
<peregrinator_six> Skeeter, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=142
<_BadBoy_> nao ta mostrando os arquivos
<_BadBoy_> Skeeter nao ta mostrando os arquivos
<_BadBoy_> peregrinator_six Ola tudo bom ? ;)
<peregrinator_six> _BadBoy_, Boa tarde.
<_BadBoy_> peregrinator_six tou baixando o studio 11.04
<_BadBoy_> mas a minha net ta lenta mano
<pedronsso> peregrinator_six, boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> _BadBoy_, pensei que já tive-se feito isso a muito tempo...
<Skeeter> _BadBoy_, tor se os detóris estao isporniveis ploteminal?
<peregrinator_six> pedronsso, boa tarde.
<_BadBoy_> nao deu mano o trabalho me desligou muito do pc
 * Skeeter tem problemascom teclado
<_BadBoy_> Skeeter nao entendi
<Skeeter> _BadBoy_, pelo terminal vc consegue ver os arquivos?
<_BadBoy_> ha eu nao sei fazer isso mano
<_BadBoy_> Skeeter eu sou muito noob na consola
<Skeeter> já tentou listar os arquivos pelo terminal?
<Skeeter> a ta
<_BadBoy_> nao sei como se faz isso mano
<_BadBoy_> :(
<Skeeter> é só fazer 'ls'
<Skeeter> abra o terminal
<_BadBoy_> sim
<_BadBoy_> faço ls
<_BadBoy_> e dou enter certo
<Skeeter> ok
<_BadBoy_> Área de Trabalho  examples.desktop  Modelos  Público         Vídeos
<_BadBoy_> Documentos        Imagens           Música   Transferências
<_BadBoy_> da isso ai
<Skeeter> qual a saida?
<Skeeter> esses são teus arquivos, qual deles não consegue ver no nautilus?
<_BadBoy_> Skeeter da um minuto ja volto so reiniciar
<_BadBoy_> ok
<_BadBoy_> um minuto
<Skeeter> ok
<Guest60885> voltei
<Skeeter> _BadBoy_, ele monta o disco, mas nao consegue ver todos os arquivos certo?
<Skeeter> _BadBoy_, o disco não está montado
<Skeeter> faz 'mount' no terminal
<Skeeter> pra ver as partições mntadas
<Skeeter> peregrinator_six, eu tentei os comandos sugeridos, mas ta dando um erro com a atualização
<peregrinator_six> um...
<Skeeter> qual o pastebin para colar a saida?
<peregrinator_six> Skeeter, tentei usar o 11.04 mais de 5 vezes só pra ter certeza do que já sabia, não presta, deu varios erros que aqui nunca deram em todos os outros ubuntu, desisti, só no minimo 11.10 e mais provavel mesmo 12.04
<peregrinator_six> Skeeter, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<pedronsso> peregrinator_six,  eu tentei passa o meu  10.10 pra versao 11.04 deu uns par de erros tambem
<peregrinator_six> ubuntu 11.04 tá muito experimental, vai melhorar bem no 11.10 e certeza mesmo o 12.04
<Skeeter> nusss fiz besteira então
<Skeeter> eu atualizei o 10.10 com o disco do 11.04
<peregrinator_six> eu curti o unity pra caramba, mais as toneladas de bugs do ubuntu 11.04 não gostei nadinha, por isso, prefiro o 10.04.3 do que ele!
<Skeeter> eu atualizei com o dvd, estou sem outra versão e minha internet eh uma lesma...
<sistematico> Boa tarde à todos.
<n4nd1n> alguém sabe se o 11.04 reconhece automaticamente o wireless de notebooks acer?
<n4nd1n> pelo que to lendo ai pra cima, o 11.04 não é o mais recomendado pra iniciantes?
<omelete> n4nd1n,  crario q é
<n4nd1n> omelete, pelo que tao falando tá cheio de bugs
<n4nd1n> será que isso interfere na utilização básica, dia-a-dia pra usuário iniciante?
<omelete> no note uso ele
<omelete> normal aqui
<n4nd1n> hmm..
<n4nd1n> vou instalar ele no meu note tbm
<n4nd1n> mas sou iniciante, já dei umas fuçadas mas nada mais profundo
<omelete> a sim
<omelete> eu ñ uso o unity
<omelete> bugs deve tá nele então
<n4nd1n> 11.04 é o unity não é?
<omelete> é
<n4nd1n> é ele que to baixando
<wu-BD> alguem ai sabe como ver o uptime de uma maquina pelo nmap ?
<PabloRD> Yo
<PabloRD> alguém aí?
<sandrossv> nao
<PabloRD> sandrossv, que cliente de irc você usa?
<pedronsso> galera nao consigo conectar meu msn fala que eu estou conectado em outro locau
<nuno_nunes> Eu estou no msn
<nuno_nunes> Faz pelo emesene
<nuno_nunes> xD
<hapy> boa noite!
<Teclado> boa noite
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<hapy> alguem sabe como desativar a transparencia das janelas no ubuntu, aparece no compiz, mas nao estou achando a configuracao(plugin). OBS: ja tenho instalado o gestor de configuraçao do compiz e o compiz icon. Desde já agradeço a todos que me ajudar ai
<Teclado> emerald?
 * Teclado não faz ideia do que seja
<hapy> tenho instalado o emerald tbm
<Teclado> tire um print e me mostre
<Teclado> não faço uso do ubuntu, mas de outras distro que tenha o Gnome, caso eu recorde e reconheça lhe falo
<hapy> ok
<hapy> vou postar no imageshack e ja mostro
<sistematico> Teclado: Qual distro?
<hapy> segue os links: http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4963/capturadetelayj.png        http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/486/capturadetela1la.png          http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/7336/capturadetela2mc.png
<Teclado> tenso
<hapy> estou usando ubuntu 11.04, kernel 3. Mas com o kernel 2.6 tbm tinha o problema, o segredo ta no compiz, quando altero pro metacity nao aparece transparente
<Teclado> esta dando picos de 95% a 100% algo esta ocorrendo na rede, vou analisar flws
<Teclado> mals ai hapy n'ao recebi naca de naca
<hapy> blz
<hapy> sem stress Teclado, vou ter q sair agora, daki uns 20 min to de volta, na certa é um plugin do compiz
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-13
<auei> alguem aqui ja usou red5?
<barna_>    
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> e ai barna
<barna_> blz pauloolhos
<barna_> ?
<pauloolhos> joia
<pauloolhos> tudo tranquilo barna
<barna_> massa!
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera, to testando uma zona aqui no bind mas quando dou um " dig "  ele nao retorna como deveria
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ja tentou verificar com o dig algum dominio, e nao obteve exito ?
<OliveiraBorges> alguem ?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> \o
 * MarconM é alguem
<MarconM> ls
<MarconM> OliveiraBorges: e ae cmo  q ta
<alisson> bom dia galera... qual o linux mais adequado para iniciantes o ubuntu ou fedora?
<alisson> ?
<Rudolf> alisson: você gosta de ler?
<alisson> sim
<Rudolf> alisson: gentoo
<Rudolf> alisson: www.gentoo.org
<alisson> mais pq tem de gosta de ler?
<Rudolf> alisson: para usar, necessário ler documentação
<alisson> hum!!
<alisson> estou inciando no linux uso aqui o ubuntu com xfce minha maquina pouco lenta nao rola gnome nem kde queria algo que facilita-se meu aprendizado!
<alisson> estou baixando o fedora com xfce para ver se nao fica muito lento!
<alisson> que vc acha?
<alisson> rudolf?
<alisson> Rudolf ?
<Rudolf> alisson: qual a especificação da sua maquina?
<alisson> Rudolf Amd Athlon Neo 2gb Hd 250gb Ati Radeon X1250
<Rudolf> alisson: QUANTO MHZ TEM ESSE PROC? (DESCULPE O CAPS)
<alvaro> Poderiam me explicar o que é a atualização "ChromeSetup.exe", toda vez que tento entrar no uol e globo.com aparece essa mensagem de atualização e não o site em questão
<alisson> Rudolf 1.6
<Rudolf> alisson: para os padrões atuais, realmente lhe falta proc e ram
<Rudolf> alisson: eu não recomendo nenhuma destas distros
<Rudolf> alisson: por que elas vem com um monte de serviço habilitado por padrão, sem falar que exigem demais de hardware de video
<Rudolf> alisson: te recomendo debian, principalmente por que você pode instalar seu sistema pouco a pouco
<Rudolf> alisson: e para ambiente grafice fluxbox
<Rudolf> levíssimo
<alisson> Rudolf ok
<alisson> Rudolf valews pela dica!
<Rudolf> alisson: massssssss
<Rudolf> sempre tem um "mas"
<Rudolf> alisson: você pode fazer o inverso
<Rudolf> alisson: pegar qualquer uma destas, ler as docs, e ir desabilitando/desinstalando o que você não usa
<Rudolf> alisson: também é um caminho
<Rudolf> alisson: ambos requerem leitura meu caro
<alisson> Rudolf bom ok
<alisson> Rudolf onde eu pego os docs?
<Rudolf> alisson: nos sites das mesmas
<alisson> Rudolf ok
<Rudolf> alisson: google é um bom guia também
<alisson> Rudolf o fedora mais leve q ubuntu?
<Rudolf> alisson: acho os dois pesados
<Rudolf> alisson: não vejo diferença
<alisson> Rudolf ok vou fazer isso q vc mim falou
<alisson> Rudolf valews!
<Rudolf> "me falou"
<alisson> Rudolf portugues-linux - livre para alteracoes heheh!
<Rudolf> alisson: discordo, mas blza
<pauloolhos> OLa
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia a todos
<LennaReis> Bom dia
<LennaReis> Gostaria de nudar o fundo do grub , mas não acho o menu.lts
<LennaReis> alguém tem sugestão?
<AndreVieiraSHHSJ> Bom dia a tdoso.;
<AndreVieiraSHHSJ> *todos
<AndreVieiraSHHSJ> Algué já usou o bacula ?
<pauloolhos> Oi andre
<pauloolhos> so ir no gruppo bacula
<AndreVieiraSHHSJ> Então rapaz,  so lá pelo grupo mesmo por aqui não rola ?
<userssh> join #brasil
<userssh> # join
<nunuco> opa
<nunuco> boa tarde
<nunuco> gostaria de saber de um bom editor web pra linux e um programa para baixar videos do youtube...
<insano_> nunuco, editor web?
<kayo> html
<xGrind> nunuco, editor web: blufish
<xGrind> baixar videos: ou o proprio firefox ou minitube
<nunuco> insano_, editor e web tipo bluefish. to meio perdido nele ainda
<insano_> se vc tá procurando alguma coisa tipo dreamweaver, não tem
<nunuco> xGrind, com o minitube consigo baixar?
<insano_> existem vários editores de código que vc pode usar
<nunuco> insano_, exatamente.
<insano_> e depois visualizar no navegador
<nunuco> insano_, com o lbuefish nao consiguir adicionar nem o DOCTYPE
<xGrind> insano_, tem um tipo dreamweaver sim. nunca usei, mas ja li sobre o aptnaa
<xGrind> aptana*
<xGrind> acho q 'e isso
<nunuco> ja usei, aptana = eclipse
<insano_> nunuco, na verdade o aptana é uma versão customizada do eclipse
<insano_> eu gosto particularmente do sublime text 2
<insano_> acho muito bom
<insano_> e tem suporte para HTML, JS, CSS...
<insano_> php
<nunuco> ele gera pelo menos o doctype? essas coisas basicas e chatas de ficar digitando?
<insano_> nunuco, outra opção seria vc instalar o dreamweaver com o wine ou crossover
<insano_> nunuco, ele tem um recurso chamado snippet
<nunuco> insano_, quero desligar do windows
<insano_> com ele vc pode autocompletar o que vc quiser
<insano_> é um recurso que também é chamado de zen code
<nunuco> sim sim isso e bom
<insano_> ou seja, a ferramenta faz a maior parte do que vc quer
<insano_> nunuco, tem uma curva de aprendizado um pouco maior, mas depois que vc pega o jeito sua produtividade aumenta
<nunuco> insano_, curva de aprendizado...
<insano_> nunuco, só pesquisar que vc acha um ppa para instalar o sublime text
<insano_> nunuco, é que na verdade deve-se pensar no aprendizado como um gráfico, algumas coisas demoram um pouco mais para serem aprendidas, mas no fim das contas é um conhecimento que facilita sua vida
<nunuco> insano_, eu entendi mas voce ta dizendo isso em relaçao ao sublime text?
<insano_> isso, mas falo isso em relação a usos mais avançados da ferramenta
<insano_> nunuco, com relação ao youtube tem o clipgrab
<nunuco> to usando o sublime mas ta dando versao unregistered
<insano_> vc instalou como?
<kayo> nunuco, um editor web que mostra a pagina pra vc do jeito q ta ficando
<kayo> no have
<kayo> direto ao ponto
<kayo> nao nativo
<nunuco> via ppa
<nunuco> so abriu uma tela preta o sublime text
<insano_> certo
<insano_> apareceu alguma opção?
<nunuco> entao quando edito la aparece uma aba e tals
<nunuco> nada demais
<nunuco> como usa a opçao de zen? e criar o doc type
<insano_> espera aí
<insano_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms3Vsz7Jc3A
<insano_> http://blog.thiagobelem.net/zen-coding-criando-html-como-um-ninja/
<insano_> http://www.linhadecodigo.com.br/artigo/3492/zen-coding-como-escrever-html-e-css-em-alta-qualidade.aspx
<insano_> http://tutsmais.com.br/blog/2012/como-instalar-o-zencoding-manualmente-no-sublime-text-2/
<nunuco> http://code.google.com/p/zen-coding/downloads/list olha ai e qual baixar pro sublime
<insano_> nunuco, cara, acabei de colocar um link aí
<nunuco> eu vi agora rs
<nunuco> valeu
<Known_problems> oi
<Known_problems> outro bug aqui do ubuntu 10.10, o click do mouse para de funcionar, naum se pq.
<Known_problems> tenho que forcar a saida e voltar a logar no ambiente novamente pra voltar a funcionar
<Known_problems> agora mesmo, mouse aqui num quer obedecer,
<Known_problems> ja coloquei ate outro mouse USB e a mesca coisa,
<Known_problems> alguem tem ideia de que processo restartar pra ver se ele volta
<insano_> Known_problems, cara, tá usando mouse usb?
<Known_problems> insano_, no note mouse sem fio, e com fio tudo da na mesma
<insano_> OK
<insano_> usa sempre a mesma porta usb?
<Known_problems> insano_, a seta do mouse funciona a onde eu mandar ele setar
<Known_problems> apenas o click direito para simplesmente.
<Known_problems> ops. esquedo
<insano_> mas vc sempre usa a mesma porta usb?
<insano_> ou vc já tentou mudar?
<Known_problems> insano_, sim... uso sempre. deixa eu trocar aqui.
<insano_> isso
<Known_problems> insano_, agora funcionou.
<Known_problems> vai entender.!!
<insano_> então o problema é sua porta usb
<insano_> não é bug do ubuntu, é bug da sua máquina :P
<Known_problems> insano_, ne naum, pq ai a USB deixava de funcionar... o cursor do mouse.
<Known_problems> insano_, isso so acontece nessa versao do ubundo 10.10 x64
<Known_problems> no meu win7, e debian squeeze nunca ocorreu isso.
<Known_problems> voltei pra porta USB que estava e ja ta ok.
<insano_> Known_problems, entendi
<Known_problems> a questao que quando troquei de porta.... ele deva ter restartado algo.
<insano_> agora sabemos que é um "problema conhecido"
<Known_problems> insano_, naum acontece sempre... 1 vez ou outra...
<insano_> Known_problems, talvez acontecesse nos outros sistemas, mas vc não percebia
<Known_problems> insano_, a coisa eh tao louca, que as janelas e botoes recebe o foco do curso do mouse, mais quando tentava clicar, naum respondia.
<Known_problems> insano_, o mouse naum para. funciona, apenas o sistema conjela o click esquedo. pq o click direito continua a funcionar
<nunuco> insano_, var/www como criar projeto nessa pasta?
<auei> alguem aqui ja usou red5?
<insano_> nunuco, vc não precisa criar o projeto necessariamente nessa pasta
<insano_> vc cria em qualquer lugar
<insano_> depois copia
<insano_> nunuco, tá usando apache?
<nunuco> insano_, sim
<insano_> nunuco, faz o projeto e depois copia
<insano_> no apache vc também pode configurar a pasta que vc quiser
<Known_problems> insano_, olha como a coisa e louca, quando o click esquedo conjela no ambiente aqui do gnome,  dou o ctrl  + alt + f2,  para ambiente console, e como o gpm esta instalado, o click esquedo funfa,
<insano_> Known_problems, a razão para esse problema pode estar relacionada a muita coisa, mas o importante é que vc conseguiu resolver, certo?
<Known_problems> quando voltou no ctrl + alt + f7 , pra voltar pro ambiente grafico. o click do mouse ainda continua sem funcionar.
<Known_problems> insano_, sim conegui fazendo a troca da porta e voltando dinovo.
<insano_> Known_problems, isso é que importa
<Known_problems> mais queria saber que serviço eh que o mouse usa no Gnome,
<insano_> Known_problems, acho que o sistema de janela X é o responsável pelo ponteiro do mouse, mas o hardware é controlado pelo kernel
<insano_> seu sistema está atualizado com a última versão do kernel?
<Known_problems> insano_, ubuntu 10.10, foi descontinuado... num tem mais atualizacao. so se eu o fizer na mao.
<insano_> pode ser uma solução. Vc tem que usar necessariamente essa versão?
<nunuco> insano_, porque queria ir criando os arquivos 1 a 1 e testando. nao criar todos de uma só vez entendeu?
<Known_problems> insano_, eh pq preparei ela bem , pra meu trabalho. e naum me familiarizei ainda muito com a nova versao.
<insano_> Known_problems, entendo
<insano_> Known_problems, então vai continuar com o problema, tenta instalar outros kernels
<insano_> talvez isso resolva
<Known_problems> insano_, mais vou baixar um kernel aqui mais novo. e compilar pra ver... mais na logica acho que naum seja problema de kernel.
<insano_> lembrando de sempre fazer backup
<insano_> backup
<insano_> backup
<insano_> nunca é demais
<Known_problems> sempre faço
<insano_> blz
<MarconM> boa tarde
<MarconM> \o
<Rudolf> tarde
<insano_> boa tarde
<Rudolf> insano_: tarde
<TheDoctor> Tenho uma dúvida: Se eu fizer login no ubuntu com outra conta de usuário, os processos da conta já aberta continuam funcionando normalmente? Ex.: Se estiver fazendo um download logado como usuário A e fizer logon como usuário B, quando eu encerrar a sessão so usuário B e retornar ao usuário A o meu download estará lá ainda sem ser interrompido?
<TheDoctor> Antes que alguém me xingue, eu poderia sim fazer um teste. Mas estou baixando um arquivo grande e não quero arriscar.
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: se vc fizer um login em outra conta, SEM derrubar o ambiente grafico atual, vc pode ficar tranquilo
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: agora, se esse outro login for derrubando (ou reiniciando) o ambiente grafico
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: esquece
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Basta alternar as contas de usuário, né?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: teoricamente sim
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: OK!
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Obrigado!
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: mas se vc nunca fez isso nesta maquina, sugiro testar em outro momento
<geekluc> Extra! Extra!
<geekluc> Canonical anuncia o fim do Unity!
<Rudolf> geekluc: amem!
<geekluc> http://migre.me/agF8R
<mib> finalmente!!#!!!!!
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Eu já fiz isso várias vezes. Apenas não testei se o download continuaria ativo.
<Rudolf> geekluc: vai chamar Kuntakinte agora?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: depende da aplicação que vc usa para fazer download
<geekluc> Rudolf, coméquié?
<Rudolf> geekluc: nao conhece o Kuntakinte?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: jdownloader.
<geekluc> Rudolf, não
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: ish, cuidado. ele é chato
<TheDoctor> geekluc: Sério que vão descontinuar o Unity?
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: sugiro um teste antes
<geekluc> TheDoctor, claro!
 * geekluc pensa 'que não...'
<TheDoctor> geekluc: Mas, por quê?
<Rudolf> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: pq é uma bosta
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: vive dando pau
<TheDoctor> geekluc: O Unity é fantástico.
<mib> geekluc: o que sera q acnteceu pra descontinuarem o unity?
<geekluc> vou caçar o link do artigo pra vocês
<Rudolf> geekluc: cade o link do fim do unity?
<Rudolf> mib: vive dando pau
<mib> geekluc:sera que foi reclamação de alguns usuários?
<Rudolf> mib: principalmente com essas atualizações fantasticas
<geekluc> aqui: http://migre.me/agFev
<TheDoctor> geekluc: Tá de sacanagem.
<insano_> geekluc, até parece que vão descontinuar depois de tanto dinheiro gasto
<Rudolf> retardado detected
<mib> pois e,rudolf,nao deu tempo nem de eu testar,pois tava no hospital
<TheDoctor> geekluc: Esses links não levam a porra nenhuma
<TheDoctor> geekluc: Palhaço!
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: voltemos a trabalhar
<geekluc> insano_, não foi tanto dinheiro assim...
<geekluc> a canonical é minúscula
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: acabou as pilhas do vibrador do geekluc, e ele está desconsolado
<geekluc> e o investimento $$ também
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Deve ser isso.
<insano_> geekluc, a canonical é uma fundação milionária
<geekluc> Rudolf, sua mãe gastou tudo... =(
<Rudolf> geekluc: só seu vibrador acessar o outro lado
<geekluc> insano_, Se você comparar com outras empresas do mesmo seguimento a canonical é sim, minúscula
<mib> geekluc:onde vc viu essa noticia?
<geekluc> mib, que notícia?
<TheDoctor> Rudolf: Valeu pela ajuda!
<Rudolf> TheDoctor: disponha
<geekluc> O que a canonical gasta com o ubuntu não se compara com o que a apple gasta com o OSX e a microsoft gasta com o Windows, por exemplo
<geekluc> provavelmente até o iOS é mais caro q o ubuntu
<mib> geekluc:a descontinuaçao do unity,qual o nome do site?
<geekluc> mib, era brincadeira xD
<Rudolf> mib: vulgo idiotice
<Rudolf> waste of time
<geekluc> mib, o Rudolf não tem senso de humor porque a mãe dele não deixa ele usar o vibrador dela
<mib> poxa,geekluc,sinseramente...
<geekluc> Microsoft tem 89 mil funcionários
<geekluc> A canonical tem 400
<geekluc> por isso o ubuntu não presta...
<mib> mas ainda bem q sou um palhaço por natureza,achei muito interressante geekluc,me enganou direitinho rsrsrs
<insano_> geekluc, a canonical tem um fatura metade do que a RHEL fatura
<insano_> faturamento que é metade*
<geekluc> A canonical está avaliada em 30 milhões
<geekluc> A microsoft está avaliada em 238.784 BILHÕES
<geekluc> é MUITO pequena
<mib> e o facebook nem sei quanto vale mais,cai mais q manga madura kkkkk
<insano_> e vc acha que a microsoft só investe em SO?
<geekluc> insano_, a canonical também não
<geekluc> ;)
<insano_> geekluc, em que mais ela investe?
<geekluc> insano_, softwares corporativos, ubuntu one, suporte...
<geekluc> tem até loja de músicas
<geekluc> bem cara, o ubuntu é muito ruim
<geekluc> muito mesmo
<geekluc> eu uso, gosto...
<geekluc> mas ele é péssimo
<mib> e agora a m$ inventou de querer copiar a play store
<geekluc> eu uso o ubuntu pq é muito mais agradável desenvolver software nele doq no windows e OSX
<geekluc> mas tirando isso (que não é mérito do ubuntu)
<geekluc> ele é um lixo
<mib> e trocar o nome da nova interface nas portas do lançamento
<geekluc> é instavel, consome mais bateria, é mais feio, tem suporte quase nulo...
<mib> eu uso o lubuntu,mas to buscando outra opção
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehieuhe
<insano_> geekluc, vc está misturando uma empresa multibilionária que investe em praticamente todas as áreas de TI com uma fundação que investe praticamente só em SO
<insano_> então, vamos fazer as contas, se vc comprar o windows e todos os software que vc precisa, incluindo antivirus, quanto vc acha que gastaria?
<mib> sei q o ubuntu tem que melhorar muita coisa,mas nao tem como compar com uma empresa que ja estava no mercado antes do ubuntu,deixa passar mais um tempo,uns 5 anos e veremos.
<insano_> agora me responde quanto vc gasta usando o ubuntu?
<mib> eu gastei,por exemplo,so a net pra baixar ele
<insano_> mib, bem lembrado
<geekluc> insano_, não estou misturando... Só estou dizendo que é por isso que é ruim
<insano_> mib, a internet é um serviço que vc tem que pagar
<geekluc> não estou tentando ridicularizar a canonical ou algo do tipo
<insano_> vc não usa só pra baixar o ubuntu
<geekluc> oq estou dizendo é exatamente isso
<geekluc> não tem como comparar a quantidade de $$ que a canonical tem com a quantidade de $$ que a microsoft e apple tem
<geekluc> é por isso q o software delas é melhor
<insano_> geekluc, eu sei que vc não está tentando ridicularizar
<insano_> exato, exato
<insano_> esse é o ponto chave
<mib> verdade,mas eu quase nao tive que botar nada,so o driver dos meus modens
<insano_> qualidade...
<geekluc> baiscamente o único motivo de eu usar ubuntu é o apt-get, que é mérito do debian, não da canonical
<geekluc> tirando isso, o ubuntu é inferior
<insano_> então, a maior parte dos software que usamos nesses SOs são de terceiros
<insano_> os recursos do SO em si é que fazem a diferença, certo?
<geekluc> insano_, sim
<geekluc> e foram esses os pontos que citei
<geekluc> o ubuntu consome mais bateria por exemplo
<geekluc> ele é mais instável
<geekluc> o suporte é ruim
<insano_> sofrível, pra falar a verdade
<geekluc> é mais bugado
<geekluc> é mais feio
<mib> pois e,mas esta é a magica do linux,geekluc,se nao gostar de alguma distro,troque por outra
<insano_> no entanto, vc, que provavelmente é programador, faz uso de um ferramenta chave
<geekluc> mib, mas é aí onde está... o ubuntu é a melhor xD
<insano_> que os outros SOs não te oferecem com tanto qualidade
<geekluc> insano_, sim... qualquer ferramenta que eu precise eu uso apt-get no ubuntu... nos outros é mais dolorido
<geekluc> mas como disse, isso não é mérito do ubuntu
<insano_> então, o linux não é SO feito para usuários finais
<geekluc> mas essa é a proposta do ubuntu insano_
<geekluc> um linux para usuários finais
<mib> eu usei 3 distros ate hj,o kurumin,o mamdriva e hj tenho o lubuntu
<geekluc> e ela não está cumprindo essa promessa
<insano_> geekluc, quantos usuários finais usam apt-get?
<geekluc> insano_, todos?
<geekluc> a central de programas do ubuntu é uma interface gráfica pro apt-get
<insano_> então...
<geekluc> qualquer pacote .deb que vc baixar, vai ser instalado com o apt-get
<geekluc> só q sem o get xD
<insano_> sim, mas o usuário não precisa saber disso
<geekluc> insano_, e em nenhum momento insinuei que precisasse
<insano_> sim, o apt-get é um ferramenta que o usuário final não precisa ter conhecimento
<insano_> ele só precisa ir na central de programas e instalar o que quer
<geekluc> sim
<geekluc> e esse é o único ponto positivo do ubuntu
<insano_> não é, não
<geekluc> insano_, qual o outro?
<[orca]> oi gente... boa tarde
<geekluc> [orca], boa
<insano_> geekluc, é de graça
<insano_> geekluc, o que a maioria dos usuários precisa é um computador para editar texto e acessar a internet (facebook)
<[orca]> po queria algo alternativo paa o gnash.
<geekluc> insano_, pra mim isso não é vantagem... O OSX Mountain Lion por exemplo é 20 doláres
<geekluc> não acho que seja caro
<[orca]> para*
<insano_> geekluc, tenta instalar ele em um PC então
<geekluc> insano_, não sugeri isso
<geekluc> ;)
<insano_> tá imbutido
<insano_> só roda em uma máquina que custa o olho da cara
<[orca]> queria instalar o flash mesmo. to tendo uns problemas pra assistir meus vídeos =)
<geekluc> insano_, o hardware da apple é absurdamente superior
<geekluc> eu uso um macbook com ubuntu
<[orca]> alguém pode da uma luz?
<insano_> geekluc, vc pode comprar um PC com o hardware melhor
<geekluc> [orca], usa chrome
<insano_> [orca], chrome
<mib> [orca],ja tentou pela central d programas?
<geekluc> insano_, estou falando da construção, não dos componentes
<geekluc> [orca], A adobe não oferece mais suporte para linux. O jeito é usar chrome
<[orca]> será que tem no repozitorio do trsquek?
<[orca]> hmmm.
<insano_> geekluc, é tudo plat. intel hoje
<[orca]> ferrou :X
<[orca]> bem o xrome funciona?
<geekluc> insano_, compara físicamente o macbook air com qualquer outra "ultrabook" por exemplo
<geekluc> [orca], funciona de boa... Ele já vem com o flash embutido
<[orca]> chrome*
<[orca]> bem tentar instalar vamos ver.
<insano_> geekluc, o ubuntu pode ser instalado em um macbook air...
<insano_> ou em qualquer ultrabook
<insano_> agora vamos aos pontos fracos...
<geekluc> insano_, mas é absurdamente mais feio e instável que o OSX
<geekluc> e o windows tbm pode ser instalado no macbook air
<geekluc> ou em qualquer outr macbook
<insano_> usabilidade
<geekluc> insano_, minha namorada é um "soft user"
<[orca]> hmmm, nao achou na lista de pacotes. trisquel...
<geekluc> usa o laptop só pra acessar internet
<insano_> o linux ainda precisa percorrer um caminho longo até chegar ao nível de usabilidade e um OS X
<geekluc> insano_, ela sempre tem problemas com o ubuntu
<geekluc> principalmente de estabilidade
<insano_> geekluc, estabilidade de que?
<[orca]> ah... minha mae acessava as coisas da net no ubuntu de boa X
<[orca]> trisquel tbm acho
<[orca]> onde rumo o chrome pra instalar manualmente? ele é um plugin ou um navegador? XX
<geekluc> insano_, plugins por exemplo que dão pau no ubuntu ou aquelas janelas de erro
<geekluc> ela já teve inúmeros problemas pra atualizar o OS
<mib> [orca] emtra nesse site e baixe o. deb do programa selecionado pra sua distro     pkgs.com
<[orca]> hmm. ver
<geekluc> [orca], seu ubuntu é 32-bits ou 64-bits?
<insano_> geekluc, HTML5 já está praticamente superando as questões dos plugins
<[orca]> é que eu sou mais acostumado de instalar coisas pelo shell. sabe
<[orca]> trisquel 32 bt
<geekluc> insano_, concordo. Mas isso não muda a instabilidade do ubuntu. Ele é lento, dá bug de minuto em minuto, é difícil de usar...
<[orca]> po ubuntu lento??????
<insano_> geekluc, ué, então pq vc tá usando?
<geekluc> [orca], esse é o link do .deb https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<[orca]> qual é este?
<geekluc> insano_, já disse, por causa do apt-get
<geekluc> [orca], é a última versão estável do google chrome para 32-bits
<insano_> então, vc só instala o programa que vc quer e pronto? vc não faz mais nada no ubuntu?
<geekluc> insano_, programo
<revolts> geekluc, então use o debian.
<insano_> geekluc, então não é só por causa do apt-get
<geekluc> revolts, o debian é ainda pior no quesito usabilidade que o ubuntu
<revolts> se não gosta do ubuntu nem do unity.
<revolts> :S
<insano_> geekluc, vc não quer um SO para programador, vc quer um SO para designer
<insano_> o Mac OS é a melhor opção nesse caso
<geekluc> insano_, eu posso programar no mac os e no windows... a única coisa que complica é instalação de ferramentas
<insano_> complica pq é pago?
<geekluc> revolts, eu gosto da idéia do unity, mas não gosto de sua aparencia
<[orca]> revolts: eae diego X
<geekluc> insano_, eu tenho um macbook air com ubuntu, lembra?
<[orca]> hmmmm...
<revolts> [orca], e ae
<geekluc> estou falando e coisas com o python por exemplo
<insano_> isso é hilário
<[orca]> cara se nao se sente bem com algo só formatar e instalar algo q te agrade nao? :X
<revolts> insano_, doa seu nick para ele.
<geekluc> [orca], velho, como eu já disse, eu gosto do ubuntu
<geekluc> e adoraria ver ele se popularizar mais
<geekluc> mas por enquanto, ele é ruim
<geekluc> não tem como discordar disso
<[orca]> pelo menos eu só mudei do windows para o linux porque vi que ele me atendeu noque eu preciso. ao menos até agora.
<geekluc> eu gosto de software livre
<geekluc> só adepto a isso
<geekluc> *sou adepto
<geekluc> mas o ubuntu não está no nível que eu gostaria que estivesse
<geekluc> pra mim, a única coisa que incomoda no ubuntu é a aparencia
<geekluc> mas pra minha namorada por exemplo, o ubuntu é difícil de usar
<geekluc> com frequencia rolam problemas que só se resolvem via terminal
<geekluc> e isso é um erro grave
<[orca]> é... eu mudei do ubuntu para o trsiquel por causa do unity, mas o trisquel tem uma coisa q para mim, que as vezes preciso usar algumas coisas propietárias que é o problema de nos repozitorios só ter coisa livre.
<Known_problems> insano_, agora lascou, ocorreu dinovo. nem troca de porta resolve. ate taquei outro mouse com fio aqui na outra porta a mesma coisa.
<[orca]> bem... o chrome é em qt? perguntando pra nao ter algunsproblemas dps.
<auei> bota
<auei> com raiva
<[orca]> alguns problemas*
<geekluc> [orca], acho q ele usa sua propria "engine grafica" ou sei lá como chamar
<[orca]> falo pq sou dv.. e meu amigo orca só ler gtk eu acho X
<geekluc> [orca], hmmm, não acho que a google não levaria isso em conta
<insano> oops
<auei> discurso ou revolverrr
<auei> ta na hora da revoluçãooo
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> perdi msg travou. que  eu perdi?
<insano> eu tava falando do elementary OS
<insano> acho que eles vão revolucionar
<[orca]> quem trocou de nick para xuxuco?
<insano> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHY2ozxGPVE
<xGrind> auei
<insano> ah sim, é linux
<[orca]> vou saindo. valeu pelas ajudas. X
<insano> geekluc, acho que se vc usar o elementary os, vc vai gostar
<[orca]> bem bem... fui ate maisQ!
<geekluc> insano, dps dou uma olhada
<xGrind> alguem usando kernel 3.5?
<geekluc> insano, ele é um gnome 2 com dock?
<insano> o/
<insano> geekluc, ele não usa gnome
<geekluc> insano, estou falando da aparencia
<geekluc> é basicamente isso, certo?
<insano> geekluc, isso
<insano> tá no começo ainda
<insano> ele criaram um DE próprio
<insano> e tudo do zero
<insano> usam GTK, lógico
<geekluc> insano, a uns dias atrás eu quase saí do ubuntu de vez por causa do itunes
<geekluc> conhece alguma alternativa no ubuntu?
<insano> cara, se eu tivesse grana compraria um mac
<insano> geekluc, pra comprar software?
<geekluc> insano, não, isso eu faço direto pelo iphone. O problema é sincronizar arquivos com o pc
<geekluc> não sei se vc conhece com iOS
<geekluc> mas ele não usa um sistema de pastas para organizar os arquivos
<geekluc> então não rola dar ctrl+c e ctrl+v em algum arquivo
<insano> ah, sim
<geekluc> vi algumas pessoas dizendo pela net a fora que o rhythmbox sincronizava
<insano> cara, eu tenho um amigo que criou um FTP
<insano> ele só copia e cola
<geekluc> mas na tentativa tive que reinstalar o ios
<geekluc> insano, o dele tem jailbreak?
<insano> acho que sim
<insano> não sei
<geekluc> o meu não tem
<insano> mas quanto é um app de FTP?
<insano> acho que não deve ser tão caro assim
<mib> #indoembora
<geekluc> insano, acho q não rola sem jailbreak
<insano> ftp?
<geekluc> sim
<insano> não sei
<geekluc> acho que os apps não tem permissão de escrita no ios sem jailbreak
<insano> mas ele me falou de pelo menos mais umas três soluções pra isso aí
<geekluc> eu tentei usar ubuntu one
<geekluc> mas é uma merda total
<geekluc> mto ruim
<insano> procura na store se tem ftp
<insano> se tiver, tá resolvido
<geekluc> insano, achei um =}
<geekluc> avaliações
<geekluc> "Deviam tirar esse app podre daqui" 1 estrela
<geekluc> "Horrivel" 1 estrela
<geekluc> "Não consigo copiar para o iphone" 1 estrela
<geekluc> é
<geekluc> acho q não funfa
<geekluc> xD
<insano> uahhushuashu
<insano> cara, tem um programa no ubuntu
<insano> não lembro o nome
<insano> deixa eu ver aqui
<insano> geekluc, não encontrei
<geekluc> insano, =(
<insano> mas lembro que era possível instalar pelo ubuntu tweak
<geekluc> sério?
<insano> geekluc, olha esse video aí do elementary
<insano> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwFFNcfNXW8
<insano> agora que vai para a versão 0.2, mas já é muito bom
<insano> imagine daqui uns 2, 3 ou 4 anos
<geekluc> parece bonito
<geekluc> insano, ele usa ubuntu?
<insano> sim
<insano> mas sem gnome, nem unity
<insano> vc pode instalar qualquer software que esteja disponível nos repositorios do ubuntu
<insano> eles pretendem fazer uma ferramenta de escritorio no mesmo estilo do sistema
<insano> pretendem fazer uma IDE
<insano> um IM proprio
<insano> tá faltando gente pra desenvolver
<insano> tem até canal aqui no freenode
<insano> elementary
<insano> e
<insano> elementary-dev
<OliveiraBorges> Cole Galera
<insano> geekluc, bixo, vi aqui na net um tal de iTunnel
<geekluc> insano, kkk manda aí
<geekluc> itunnel é foda
<xuxuco> http://174.122.252.82:8068/
<xuxuco> o.O
<kayo> fazia tempo q eu nao via uma tela assim
<kayo> shoutcast
<[orca]> gente.
<[orca]> quem pode me ajudar? alguém com tempo disponível?
<Rudolf> [orca]: não é melhor vc perguntar e todos que puderem te ajudam sem perder tempo?
<[orca]> hmm.
<[orca]> como recuperar o passwd? nao sei q ta havendo mais aqui ta dizendo q `arquivo não foi encontrado'
<moskvat> [orca]: chega dizendo o problema, se alguém souber vai responder :-)
<[orca]> ja disse.
<moskvat> vixe
<moskvat> que abacaxi
<[orca]> meu... passwd ta dizendo q nao foi encontrado quando dou sudo ou mesmo `su'
<[orca]> bem... tem como eu ajeitar isso?
<moskvat> da um ls /etc/passwd
<[orca]> bem...
<[orca]> hmm.
<moskvat> o arquivo existe?
<[orca]> apareceu
<[orca]> ahn, etc e pásswd mesmo
<[orca]> é estranho
<moskvat> seu arquivo existe
<moskvat> a "merda" foi feita em outro lugar do sistema
<[orca]> sim existe
<[orca]> mas é como se ele não existisse
<moskvat> qual a mensagem exatamente que aparece
<[orca]> exatamente isso. o arquvo nao fo encontrado
<[orca]> arquivo não fo***
<[orca]> foi.
<[orca]> foi*
<[orca]> bem cara
<[orca]> nem sei como resolver...
<[orca]> preocupado um pouco porque atualizações quase tudo usa o su/sudo
<moskvat> da uma lida nisso
<moskvat> http://hackstips.wordpress.com/2012/04/14/recover-deleted-etcpasswd-file-in-rhel/
<[orca]> hmm...
<[orca]> ingles? eu nao entendo.
<[orca]> tem como tu tentar me ajudar?
<moskvat> translator.google.com
<moskvat> coloca o link que vai tudo pro portugues
<[orca]> hmmm.
<[orca]> translator nao econtrou
<moskvat> ops
<moskvat> translate.google.com
<moskvat> falha minha :-/
<[orca]> e onde coloco o link?
<moskvat> ????
<moskvat> essa pergunta foi séria?
<[orca]> no site da google ué
<moskvat> tem uma caixa coloca o link e manda traduzir
<[orca]> sério. eu nao uso isso. raramente
<[orca]> cara ok. vc nao poderia me explicar mais ou menos como eu posso fazer?
<[orca]> para incurtar tempo
<[orca]> bemm...
<moskvat> é dificil resolver um problema sem saber o que causou o problema, entendeu?
<[orca]> eu dei a um colega meu traduzir. e não entendi direito
<[orca]> bem vamos dizer q....
<[orca]> eu tentei inibir o uso do terminal para um user... e.... coloquei o arquivo e nao pegou mais
<revolts> [orca], o arquivo /etc/passwd existe mas, o comando passwd não é encontrado é isso?
<moskvat> como assim
<moskvat> colocou que arquivo? onde?
<moskvat> vem me dizer que removeu alguma linha do passwd?
<[orca]> nao. =D
<[orca]> bem...
<moskvat> ja entreguei
<moskvat> na internet tem as respostas
<revolts> [orca], o arquivo /etc/passwd existe mas, o comando passwd não é encontrado é isso?
<moskvat> kkkk
<moskvat> mensagem errada
<[orca]> eu copiei o arquivo pra outra pasta fui ate a ultima loinha q era aonde tava o user. aí apaguei o bash no fim e coloquei false e copiei de volta para /etc/
<moskvat> :-/
<revolts> :D
<moskvat> várias janelas da nisso LOL
<[orca]> ah... já fiz várias vezes isso.
<moskvat> pra que diabos vc moveu o arquivo de lugar [orca] ?
<[orca]> nao movi. copiei
<moskvat> e as permissoes?
<[orca]> bah...
<[orca]> foi sem perm
<moskvat> seguinte
<[orca]> hmmm. entrar no grub e da perm?
<moskvat> vc não consegue logar com nenhum usuário
<moskvat> ?
<[orca]> nem um
<moskvat> que blz ein
<[orca]> claro. pelo terminal
<[orca]> pelo resto consigo sim
<[orca]> é o engraçado até
<moskvat> perai... vc consegue logar e pelo terminal não consegue?
<[orca]> yeah
<[orca]> pelo logon normal eu consigo só pelo su/sudo q nao
<moskvat> então faz o seguinte
<[orca]> yeah
<revolts> [orca], tá, q user ta como proprietario do /etc/passwd ?
<moskvat> cria um backup do passwd para passwd.backup e copia o arquivo /etc/passwd- para /etc/passwd
<[orca]> como assim?
<moskvat> e vê o que vai dar
<[orca]> hmm.
<moskvat> no pior das ações vai ferrar o resto :-D
<[orca]> hmmm
<[orca]> e na melhor ipótse?
<[orca]> que vai da?
<moskvat> temos que procurar no google... 8-)
<[orca]> revolts: nao entendi
<[orca]> hmmm
<revolts> [orca],  deixa quieto o q eu disse
<[orca]> nao queria formatar. duvido que meu pai va querer formatar pra mim
<[orca]> e instalar dnvo
<moskvat> usa um live cd pra fazer isso
<revolts> [orca], tenta o q o moskvat  disse, mas acredito q nao de certo ja q nao deve ter permissão para isso
<moskvat> esqueci desse detalhe ehehe
<[orca]> como assim? eu nao poderia fazer pelo grub?
<revolts> vai ter q usar um live cd ou talvez entrando como mono usuario
<[orca]> mono usuario?
<moskvat> é o primeiro passo pra resolver a ca... revolts certo?
<revolts> [orca], grub,
<[orca]> grub é o de menos posso arrumar alguém pra ler a tela e ajeito
<revolts> [orca], problema é q vc fez a ca**** agora né?
<[orca]> hmm.
<revolts> talvez o sistema nem logue na proxima inicialização
<[orca]> hmm.
<revolts> se não logar, só com o live cd mesmo e fazer o q o moskvat disse
<[orca]> mas... dps de logado como ajeito as senhas dos usuários?
<moskvat> pior é se fizer outra ca**** revolts, ai só formatando
<[orca]> afff...
<revolts> copia o arquivo /etc/passwd- para /etc/passwd
<revolts> como moskvat  disse
<moskvat> cria um backup senão tu ta ferrada [orca]
<moskvat> ferrado*
<[orca]> hmm
<[orca]> backup para? porque estas pastas aí vou ter q fazer tudo pelo grub mesmo tudo area de permição maxima
<[orca]> po se tivesse como restaurar.
<[orca]> era bom que o linux tivesse ponto de restauração
<moskvat> afff
<moskvat> "usuários rwindows..."
<[orca]> hahaha
<moskvat> tem o cd que usou na instalação
<[orca]> cara vai me dizer que nao sria bom?
<[orca]> seria*
<[orca]> e tenho sim
<moskvat> então usa o cd e abre no modo livecd
<[orca]> e....
<moskvat> acessa o terminal e faz o que disse
<moskvat> monta a unidade encontra o arquivo faz um backup e copia o passwd- para passwd
<[orca]> bem, sim
<[orca]> quais as chances de isso ferrar o pc?
<moskvat> depende do seu nivel de conhecimento
<revolts> ::X
<moskvat> se souber o que vai fazer ta tranquilo, se não souber pode ferrar o resto
<revolts> [orca], lembre de montar o hd e mudar o do hd e nao o do livecd :D
<[orca]> ah eu já entendi. meu medo só é pra pegar a minha senha dps
<moskvat> as senhas ficam em outro arquivo cara
<[orca]> claro... vou ter q acessar em /media não é?
<revolts> isso
<[orca]> sim...
<revolts> senhas ficam no shadow
<moskvat> o arquivo que vai manipular não tem relação direta com shadow
<[orca]> então só copiar o arquivo do live-cd prara /etc/ sendo q copiei antes o atual para uma pasta de backup e rsto?
<moskvat> se fizer ca**** só voltar o backup do passwd
<moskvat> Nãaaaaaooo
<moskvat> ai tu vai ferrar o sistema
<revolts> hausahsuashausahus
<moskvat> porque vai pegar um arquivo zerado
<revolts> vai copia do media para o media
<moskvat> o livecd é pra acessar seu disco no computador
<moskvat> só isso
<revolts>  /media/HD/etc/
<revolts> algo do tipo
<[orca]> que eu faço então XXXX
<moskvat> o que vai manipular é os arquivos de seu disco
<revolts> [orca],
<moskvat> vc entendeu o que eu disse
<revolts> vai usar o livecd
<revolts> montar hd
<revolts> no hd abrir a pasta etc
<revolts> dentro do etc do hd
<revolts> copiar passwd para passwd.bkp
<[orca]> tenho q fazr com terminal ou pode ser pelo propiro nautilus?
<revolts> copiar passwd- para passwd
<moskvat> pelo terminal
<[orca]> porque nomes de hd sao imenços
<revolts> nautilus só se vc der um sudo nautilus no terminal
<moskvat> porque o nautilus nao vai abrir no modo root a menos que vc faça isso no terminal primeiro
<revolts> [orca], só usar a tecla TAB
<[orca]> ah. isso eu posso fazr
<revolts> se o problema é tamanho :S
<[orca]> fazer*
<[orca]> como tab?
<[orca]> mas em fim.
<[orca]> tentar dps....
<moskvat> seguinte
<moskvat> segue junto
<revolts> [orca], vc sabe q a tecla TAB completa os caminhos e comandos não?
<[orca]> sim...
<revolts> :S
<[orca]> aaaaaaaa
<moskvat> iniciar pelo livecd, abre o terminal, digita sudo su, monta a unidade referente ao hd
<[orca]> yeah
<moskvat> mkdir /tmp/hd
<moskvat> mount /media/sda1 /etc/tmp/hd
<moskvat> sda1 vai depender da letra que estiver associada
<moskvat> ops. mount /media/sda1 /tmp/hd
<moskvat> vai em /tmp/hd/etc/
<moskvat> cp passwd passwd.backup
<moskvat> cp passwd- passwd
<moskvat> entendeu ??? [orca]
<[orca]> im enetendi
<[orca]> e isso jaeita?
<[orca]> ajeita*
<moskvat> tem que testar
<moskvat> só vai descobrir quando fizer isso
<moskvat> porque não sei se mexeu em outro lugar o sistema
<[orca]> nao só foi isso
<moskvat> então faz e ver o que dá
<[orca]> dps eu tento... precisar de olho amigo. hahaha
<revolts> moskvat, /media/sda1 /tmp/hd ?
<[orca]> pq eu nao acesso direto no /media/nome-do-hd?
<moskvat> sem montar???
<revolts> não seria /dev/sda1
<[orca]> hmmm.]
<moskvat> kkk
<revolts> no mount
<moskvat> é mesmo
<moskvat> falha minha denovo
<[orca]> hahaha
<moskvat> :-/
<revolts> [orca],
<moskvat> revolts: boa revolts valeu
<[orca]> hmmmm.
<revolts> da um sudo su e se quizer fazer pelo nautilus digita nautilus no terminal
<moskvat> mount /dev/sda /tmp/hd
<moskvat> LOL
<[orca]> mas cara como eu vou saber se for mesmo sda1?
<revolts> ae vc pode montar e modificar os arquivos pelo nautilus se vc acha mais facil.
<[orca]> facio eu nao diria....
<[orca]> bem
<[orca]> vou copiar meus arquivos pra nao perder nada.
<revolts> se quizer verificar ql é vc pode dar um fdisk -l
<[orca]> mas como eu vou descobrir? qual msg mais ou menos vai da?
<revolts> testa ae
<revolts> ops
<revolts> nao vai da de testar
<revolts> S:
<revolts> sem sudo su
<revolts> :(
<[orca]> mas cara como eu vou descobrir qual é??
<revolts> vai aparecer o tamanho do dispositivo
<revolts> e as partições na tela
<moskvat> df -h
<moskvat> ja resolve
<moskvat> o meu é sda5 LOL
<[orca]> hmm deixa testar aqui neste pc mesmo pra ver q aparece
<revolts> moskvat, só q ae ja esta montado
<[orca]> é... sda1...
<[orca]> montado em /dev/sda1
<moskvat> verdade
<moskvat> ehehehe
<revolts> mas deve se manter nisso, eu acredito
<[orca]> se se manter ta indo até aqui bem.
<moskvat> [orca]: ta usando dual boot?
<[orca]> nao.
<moskvat> tranquilo então
<[orca]> instalei linux na maquina mesmo
<[orca]> bem mas será que no proprio liv-cd isso vai se manter?
<moskvat> manter o que?
<revolts>  /dev/sda1
<[orca]> o /dev/sda1
<moskvat> tem grande possibilidades
<revolts> senao vc da um fdisk -l
<[orca]> hmm.
<revolts> vai aparecer algo como
<revolts> Disco /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<[orca]> só uma pergunta se eu der agora fdisk vai da algo?
<revolts> para o hd
<revolts> tem q ter o sudo
<revolts> Dispositivo Boot Início Fim Blocos Id Sistema
<revolts> /dev/sda1   *        2048   312580095   156289024   83  Linux
<[orca]> yeah
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> bem e se aparecer algo em /media/?
<revolts> ae vc da o df -h
<revolts> e ve se eh o hd
<[orca]> bem bem
<[orca]> por enquanto da pra manter quebrando o galho
<[orca]> dps tento
<[orca]> problema que meu pai ja disse q se se eu tiver q formatar de mais meu pc ele vai colocar windows. e nao quero isso
<moskvat> dual boot LOL
<revolts> alguem ae ja usou o navegador midori?
<[orca]> ah cara
<[orca]> vou fazer isso com certeza se ele meter rwindows X
<[orca]> cara nao sei pq. mas tipo outro dia eu tive q usar windows. pq o meu pc tava com um problema de hd po q coisa lenta aahaha
<[orca]> cara este hd é meio antigo
<[orca]> preciso ate trocar ele
<[orca]> outro dia quando iniciei meu linux apareceu uma tela estranha tipo a de um terminal e nao logava
<[orca]> pois é.
<[orca]> é dificil de fazer uma mv?
<moskvat> ?
<moskvat> mv?
<moskvat> não seria VM?
<[orca]> bem
<[orca]> vm é viortual maxine né? ou algo assim. mv maquina virtual X
<[orca]> é dificil?
<[orca]> 4 gb de ram dá pra guentar trisquel e rwindows né? se acontecer o pior X
<moskvat> vbox, vmware, xen.....
<[orca]> ah virtual bo. hahah
<[orca]> box*
<moskvat> simples... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5d-PNtwBrk
<[orca]> gansh bugado. haha
<[orca]> bem bem
<[orca]> moskvat: bem valeu cara.
<Fisico> Rudolf acabei de chegar da miserável viagem
<Fisico> o cara me deixou daquele jeito mesmo
<Rudolf> Fisico: http://noticias.uol.com.br/cotidiano/ultimas-noticias/2012/08/13/com-faca-de-mesa-e-caneta-medico-salva-idoso-engasgado-com-carne-em-porto-alegre.htm
<Rudolf> Fisico: cuma?
<Fisico> sudo apt-get morte
<Fisico> uia
<Fisico> esse se salvou
<Rudolf> Fisico: depois le isso
<Fisico> xo ir lá na usp e ver se esses caras me aceitam
<Rudolf> Fisico: http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoza/2012/08/11/brazils-ridiculous-80000-jeep-grand-cherokee/
<Fisico> lá na disciplina q eu te falei
<Fisico> hehe
<Fisico> depois vejo Rudolf
<Fisico> abraços
<[orca]> fisico: pq nao querem te aceitar?
<Rudolf> [orca]: usp
<Rudolf> [orca]: é assim mesmo
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehiuehieuhieuhe
<[orca]> sim.
<[orca]> e...
<[orca]> até aí nao entendi direito X
<[orca]> como assim?
<[orca]> hmmmm
<[orca]> revolts: ta aí?
<[orca]> ððððð
<[orca]> tTÂ¥T
<[orca]> µµµµ
<Rudolf> vidadeprogramador.com.br está off?
<[orca]> ah que tédio haha
<[orca]> rudolf: tu rograma em q?
<[orca]> programa*
<Rudolf> python
<[orca]> hahaha
<[orca]> rufolf: como eu tiro o acesso de um user ao terminal? remotamente claro
<[orca]> tipo faço ahn, conta ftp a uma pessoa mas nao quero que a mesma use telnet.
<[orca]> ou ssh
<[orca]> ?
<revolts> insano, tá por ae?
<Rudolf> [orca]: no /etc/ssh/sshd_config vc configura os users que vc QUER que entre
<Rudolf> [orca]: basta não adicionar os que você não quer que entre
<[orca]> revolts: que contas de bom? faz um tempo q nao falo contigo X
<revolts> [orca], http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/proftpd
<revolts> [orca], nada de bom, :D jisjaisaji
<[orca]> eueueiaueuai
<[orca]> teu pc se manteve inteiro este tempo aí? =D
<revolts> [orca], da uma olhada no link q passei.
<[orca]> que tem lá?
<[orca]> reolts: salvei o link. dps dou uma olhada acho
<revolts> [orca], o que vc qr
<revolts> user no ftp sem acesso ao terminal
<[orca]> ah sim.
<[orca]> valeu
<[orca]> na hr de add um user eu adiciono pelo comando adduser mesmo? ou nao.
<revolts> pelo link usando adduser
<[orca]> hmmm.
<[orca]> po mas mecher no passwd foi uma mancada imperdoavel X
<[orca]> até atualisar se eu tiver q formatar vai durar pelo menos uma noite
<[orca]> revolts: po que tédio na moral
<[orca]> revolts: sem nada pra fazer...
<revolts> [orca], faz o q dissemos primeiro
<[orca]> sim....
<revolts> [orca], qlqr coisa entra no irc pelo live cd
<[orca]> sim. sorte q trisquel vem com pidgin por padrao
<[orca]> se der ainda faço meu pai fazer isso eeueueueiauea
<[orca]> mando nautilus com sudo
<insano> revolts, oi?
<revolts> insano, sabe me dizer qndo o elementary luna deve ser lnçado?
<insano> revolts, não há uma data exata
<insano> mas me parece que há poucos bugs a serem resolvidos
<[orca]> este elementary é bom?
<[orca]> ???
<insano> acho que 1 mês, 2 meses
<revolts> vc ja usou o midori?
<insano> [orca], ótimo
<[orca]> um colega me falou q ia colocar num dvd mut boot
<insano> revolts, acho que a versão do elementary para o midori ficou muito boa
<insano> tô apostando no elementary
<insano> acho que dará um passo a frente em termos de usabilidade
<insano> aliás, a versão do midori para o elementary
<insano> ele vem com um calendário/agenda
<insano> um aplicativo de note
<insano> integração com serviços web
<[orca]> qual o ambiente grafico dele?
<insano> além de usar um ambiente gráfico próprio
<[orca]> hmmmmm.
<[orca]> orca deveria ser espandido mais é muito limitado ao gnome
<insano> o menu dele é simples e funcional
<insano> quer ver o video
<insano> ?
<insano> revolts, tá aí a página principal do projeto
<insano> https://launchpad.net/elementaryos
<insano> [orca], https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwFFNcfNXW8&feature=player_embedded
<[orca]> cara uma das rasoes de eu ficar só em uma distro é o orca
<insano> [orca], o elementary usa o orca por não possuir mecanismos próprios de acessibilidade
<[orca]> é....
<insano> sim
<[orca]> ao invéz de criar outro leitor seria massa se eles simplesmente implementassem ele fazendo que o orca leia o ambiente
<insano> [orca], qual mecanismo do orca vc precisa?
<[orca]> bem eu nao sei exatamente... quero dizer q eramelhor q melhorassem ele a ter q fazer outro
<[orca]> er bom se o orca lesse qt
<[orca]> era*
<[orca]> mas parece q é um futuro bem distante..
<insano> mas pq vc necessita do orca?
<insano> alguma razão em particular?
<[orca]> porque eu sou deficiente visual..
<[orca]> se uso linux. é porque até então o achei mais acessivel q windows =D
<[orca]> insano: em fim... se ele lesse qt seria ótimo
<revolts> insano, vc tinha falado mais cedo que no elementary  da de usar os repositorios do ubuntu correto?
<[orca]> alguns programas. sao em qt e eu nao consigo mecher
<[orca]> mesmo sendo proprietario eu preciso de skype por exemplo. e gostari de usar como uma outra pessoa qualquer. ter q usar pidgin para acessar é complicado
<insano> revolts, sim
<[orca]> falar em repositorios como eu add um repositorio?
<insano> revolts, vc pode instalar qualquer como no ubuntu
<insano> qualquer programa*
<revolts> insano, isso é bom uma das coisas q mais me agrada ni ubuntu são os repositorios :D
<insano> [orca], não sabia desse problema no QT
<insano> [orca], vc poderia reportar isso como bug
<revolts> usei o arch uns tempos, não adaptei muito bem por não ser muito transparente para o user S:
<insano> revolts, transparente?
<revolts> é
<revolts> tipo
<revolts> buguei o arch umas duas vezes fazendo cagada nas atualizações
<[orca]> com certeza a galera sabe cara
<[orca]> ah... aí um aamigo do clube =D
<revolts> no ubuntu isso é transparente, simplesmente nao buga
<insano> revolts, acho que mesmo sendo heavy user todo usuário tem seu momento soft user
<insano> então, tem problemas que o usuário não precisa lidar
<revolts> só q de certa forma o ubuntu deixa o cara mal acostumado
<[orca]> po eu só neste ano formate meu pc umas 10 vezes
<[orca]> formatei*
<insano> revolts, essa conversa de mal acostumado é uma bobagem
<[orca]> fuçando que nao deve se quebra =D=D
<insano> se vc trabalha dia-a-dia com TI sabe que não podemos perder tempo com detalhes
<revolts> no arch o cara tem q correr atraz isso eu gostei :D
<insano> isso se chama produtividade
<[orca]> isano: como assim?
<insano> trazer um nível maior de dificuldade não torna o sistema melhor ou pior
<revolts> insano, como vou dizer, ubuntu vc coloca e pronto. tá bem dizer tudo na mão se vc não faz muita coisa no pc.
<[orca]> hmmm
<insano> revolts, a intenção de se ter um Sistema Operacional é criar um ambiente que o usuário não precise saber dos detalhes
<insano> ele só precisa usar
<[orca]> ainda sonho um dia q linux vai ser mais usado X
<revolts> só q, qndo vc vai para uma distro como arch, vc consegue deixar o sistema mais leve. lá vc pode instalar somente o necessario.
<insano> [orca], hoje o linux representa 5% do mercado de desktop
<insano> no entanto, no mercado de celulares é dominante
<geekluc> engraçado que hoje eu estava discutindo que o ubuntu não era fácil o suficiente
<geekluc> xD
<[orca]> erueueueuiaue
<[orca]> problema q linux a galra briga entre si. ao invéz de lutar juntas
<geekluc> revolts, mesmo vc deixando o sistema mais "leve" o ubuntu é mais rápido que o arch
<revolts> geekluc, instala o arch ou outra nesse tipo de conceito e vc muda de ideia
<[orca]> juntos*
<geekluc> revolts, eu já usei o arch
<geekluc> e o ubuntu é mto melho
<geekluc> as pessoas sempre acham que consumir menos memoria ou espaço no HD significa q o sistema vai ser mais rapido
<insano> revolts, o que torna o arch mais leve?
<[orca]> risadaaa
<revolts> geekluc, se eu usar por exemplo só chrome/libre office e i3-wm nos dois.
<revolts> ql vai estar consumindo mesnos recurso?
<insano> o linux também já domina boa parte do mercado de servidores, principalmente servidores web
<revolts> menos.
<geekluc> revolts, como disse, as pessoas confundem menos RAM com mais velocidade
<geekluc> mas essa é uma associação muito errada
<revolts> to falando menos tudo
<insano> o geekluc tem razão
<insano> algumas distribuições fazem com que vc tenha que compilar todos os software que vc vai usar, inclusive o kernel, o ambiente gráfico e etc.
<[orca]> insano: que tu acha que o linux precisa pra ser mais popular?
<insano> por gerar código objeto específico para a máquina que vc trabalha, isso reduz o consumo de recursos do sistema
<[orca]> ahahah, sercidores eu sei X
<geekluc> [orca], eu respondo. Ser mais bonito
<[orca]> servidores*
<geekluc> tornar o ubuntu mais bonito vai ser 40% da batalha ganha
<insano> [orca], no mercado de desktop precisa de mais usabilidade, ferramentas de escritórios no mesmo nível do pacote office, e ferramentas de edição gráfica no nível da adobe suite
<[orca]> pior q é.
<insano> o mercado de games é uma questão de tempo
<[orca]> o linux galera ainda investe mais no terminaol. mas a galera noob só usa grafico maioria X
<[orca]> aff que digitação. tterminal
<insano> [orca], discordo
<[orca]> hmm.
<geekluc> [orca], acho que vc deveria parar de dizer "No linux"
<insano> muito gente acha open source é coisa de comunista/socialista que distribui as coisas de graça pra todo mundo
<insano> não funciona assim
<[orca]> hmm.
<[orca]> que eu costumo comparar
<[orca]> XXXX
<[orca]> maus
<insano> há um investimento, investimento pesado de empresas como IBM, RHEL, Intel etc
<insano> e elas ganham com isso
<[orca]> é.....
<[orca]> nao né?
<insano> além da canonical, fundação que cuida do ubuntu
<geekluc> acho que adotarem o software livre é uma boa tática contra a pirataria
<[orca]> sim.
<geekluc> no windows as pessoas estão muito acostumadas a craquearem e piraterem tudo
<insano> acho que a gente pode pegar como comparação o que acontecia com os cantores antigamente
<geekluc> o software livre tras a POSSIBILIDADE de mudar essa forma de pensar
<insano> para fazer sucesso, vc tinha que se filiar a uma gravadora
<[orca]> pior q é
<insano> lá vc poderia vender milhões de CDs e ganhar muito dinheiro
<insano> hoje, não funciona assim, para ganhar o público o artista tem que usar todos os meios de comunicação, chegar perto do público, ser criativo, inovar, divulgar através da internet
<insano> ele não ganha mais dinheiro vendendo CD
<insano> o software live funciona da mesma forma
<[orca]> risada pirataria ta ruim
<geekluc> pirataria é um grande mal
<geekluc> eu acho absurdo as pessoas tentarem justificar isso
<[orca]> sei la cara eu ainda acho que o linux é pouco divugado e por um lado mau falado
<insano> geekluc, concordo
<insano> geekluc, é um crime
<geekluc> pirataria não traz benefício pra ninguem
<insano> [orca], quem trabalha com TI sabe o que é linux e a maioria não usa...
<[orca]> po sabe que eu acho engraçado?
<geekluc> [orca], por isso vc devia parar de dizer "o linux"! porque ele é mal falado xD
<[orca]> outro dia com falta de paciencia pra baixar uma distro foi atraz de um cd
<geekluc> [orca], qual OS vc usa?
<[orca]> trisquel
<[orca]> aí tipo cheguei e perguntei `tem linux aí?" a galera dizia q nao mas fazia windows por 4  =D=D
<geekluc> [orca], Certo. O OS que você usa não se chama Linux, se chama Trisquel ;)
<[orca]> ahaha
<geekluc> chamar todos os OS que usam o linux é um mal hábito
<geekluc> [orca], o linux é apenas um software que compõe o OS
<[orca]> e outro dia
<geekluc> é como o ambiente gráfico, o cliente de e-mail e o navegador
<[orca]> sim.
<geekluc> o OS não é nenhum desses softwares, é o conjunto =)
<[orca]> linux nao é só o krnel?
<geekluc> [orca], exato. Ele controla o hardware. Só isso
<[orca]> kernel*
<[orca]> yeah
<geekluc> [orca], é o kernel quem controla a memoria ram, o sistema de arquivos e os drivers
<geekluc> bye
<[orca]> sim... po cara as vezes tu encontra tante falando mau da distro. eu pergunto sse jpa usou e diz q nunca mas já ouvio dizer q e ruim. risada
<[orca]> hmm
<[orca]> já perguntei a pessoas pq nao esperimenta.
<[orca]> insano: pois é.....
<[orca]> afff que net
<revolts> insano, q cara insistente qr ser dono da razão.
<l3ig0> Olá!
<l3ig0> Eu tento instalar a libssl-dev pelo apt-get e só me retorna erro, aqui o erro que está me retornando: http://bpaste.net/show/40090/
<l3ig0> Como resolvo isso?
<l3ig0> libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.6) but 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.8 is to be installed
<[orca]> hahahaahahahaha
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-14
<Carool> olá
<Dead_Thinker> Carool, olá boa noite
<Rafael_Neri> boa noite Carool!
<Rafael_Neri> boa noite também para os demais Ubuntu users.
<Carool> td beiim pessoal
<Carool> ???
<Rafael_Neri> td blz
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<Dead_Thinker> td de buenas
<Marverick> caaaaaaaaaarol
<Marverick> caroline
<Dead_Thinker> as in the song
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<GTK_Thi> Uma perguntinha:: Se eu instalar o linux no hdd externo e usar num pc e depois colocar em outro vai funcionar?
<Carool> oooi,
<Carool> aiaia
<Carool> q preguiça
<GTK_Thi> alguem sabe? O grub n vai reclamar?
<xuxuco> alguem
<xuxuco> ja rodou red5?
<GTK_Thi> Eu vi num artigo que em versões anteriores do grub ele reclamava pois gravava os hardwares da outra máquina. Mas agora não sei.
<Carool> tchau
<Carool> pessoal
<Carool> até mais
<Carool> beijoos
<Carool> pra todos vcs !!
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, cara, ainda não, mas vou estudar ele em breve hehe
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, acho que vamos adotar ele pra implementar um produto
<xuxuco> Dead_Thinker
<xuxuco> eu to levando surra
<xuxuco> nele
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, especificamente em que? hehe
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, um amigo meu tava apanhando pra conectar uma interface em flex eu acho
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, mas se não me engano, o servidor rodou de boa
<xuxuco> Dead_Thinker
<xuxuco> eu rodo ele
<xuxuco> normal
<xuxuco> so nao sei oq faz
<xuxuco> depois
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> acessei a porta 5080
<xuxuco> tava rodando filé
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, hum
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, quando for mecher, se tu tiver com o pro ainda vou tentar te ajudar hehe
<xuxuco> rs
<[orca]> boa noite gente
<MarconM>  alguem ja instaou o virtualbox para ultilizar no navegador
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> boa noite
<pauloolhos> a todos
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas
<Dead_Thinker> MarconM, utilizar no navegador? Como assim?
<MarconM> Dead_Thinker: voce pode controlar ele do navegador
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> 10.1.1.2/vbox
<MarconM> algo assim
<MarconM> tipo um servidor de vm
<Dead_Thinker> MarconM, ah sim, não precisei utilizar isso ainda não :P
<MarconM> Dead_Thinker: hunm
<MarconM> eu to tentando fazer agora
<Fisico> ru
<MarconM> Dead_Thinker: ta tenso
<MarconM> ta dando erro
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> blz ?
<OliveiraBorges> Quando o registro.br retorno  "tempo esgotado"  o que pode ser ?
<xGrind> ;P
<MarconM> o tempo esgotou ?
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ai ?
<OliveiraBorges> 2Alguem ?
<kevin_Mitnick> olá bom dia
<kevin_Mitnick> alguem por aqui ainda?
<Boner> como faço conexão segura no xchat ?
<Celso> bom dia
<Fisico> Rudolf ¬¬
<Rudolf> Fisico: hau!
<Fisico> Rudolf ,
<t_> bom dia a todos
<t_> sera q alguem pode me ajudar que estou com problema aqui no ubuntu
<rafael_> t_: faz a pergunta e se alguém souber vai te ajudar ;-)
<Rudolf> t_: ligando a bola de cristal em 3, 2, e 1. ZAZ
<Rudolf> t_: prevejo que vc tem problema em se comunicar. Acertei?
<t_> entro pelo terminal e digito o comando sudo wipe + sai este erro
<t_> Invocation error (-h for help): wrong number of arguments
<t_> o negocio q nao esta saindo se alguem tiver uma ideia oque esta pegando ?
<rafael_> t_: sudo wipe? o que está tentando fazer?
<t_> formatar um hd por completo para vender
<rafael_> t_: :-\ eu não uso o wipe, você especificou o HD a ser formatado? como em: sudo wipe /dev/sdb1
<rafael_> t_: eu uso o comando sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb3
<rafael_> t_: acho que faltou só você especificar o disco
<t_> hum  e mesmo vo ver aqui
<t_> era isto mesmo pow vlw mesmo q estava mostrando agui era sd + vlw
<LACabeza> pessoal
<LACabeza> alguem aew usa ubuntu 12.04 e também ta tendo problemas com o Libre ofice?
<Rudolf> LACabeza: que tipo de problema
<LACabeza> Eu abro um documento qualquer
<pauloolhos> Ola
<LACabeza> dae esse documento, depois de algum tempo (ou alguma coisa que cause o problema), esse documento some do alt+tab e da barra lateral
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhece um link firefox 14 no formato DEB
<Rudolf> LACabeza: magica
<LACabeza> procurei na net mas a unica coisa que achei foi
<LACabeza> usar a tecla "windows" + w para ver todas as janelas
<LACabeza> e quando uso, a janelinha do libre office ta la....
<Rudolf> e abre?
<LACabeza> a sim, abre
<LACabeza> o problema é só que some mesmo
<LACabeza> depois vou experimentar tirar o libre e colocar o broffice
<LACabeza> num lembro qual era a diferença, mas se resolver eh lucro
<Rudolf> LACabeza: a diferença é quem desenvolve e o tipo de licensa
<rafael_> LACabeza: é um bug, passo pelo mesmo problema
<rafael_> LACabeza: desloqueie o LibreOffice do lançador e depois...
<rafael_> LACabeza: ... aperte a tecla Super e digite LibreOffice, abra o writer e Bloqueie novamente
<Rudolf> nossa
<Rudolf> isso é coisa do unity?
<rafael_> Rudolf: só acontece com o LO
<Rudolf> rafael_: mas se vc usar outro WM acontece?
<rafael_> Rudolf: não testei usar outro WM
<rafael_> Rudolf: aconteceu depois que atualizei o LO
<Rudolf> então é culpa do unity
<xuxuco> alguem entende de red5?
<rafael_> Rudolf: daí é preciso desbloquear do lançador, abrir ele pela tecla Super e bloquear novamente no lançador
<Rudolf> credo
<Rudolf> joga isso fora
<rafael_> kk
<rafael_> Vamos usar o LaTex kk
<Rudolf> eu uso latex
<Rudolf> mas estava falando do unity
<rafaelsoaresbr> ah tah
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu ia instalar o LaTex mesmo, mas tem que baixar muitos pacotes
<xuxuco> sadam
<xuxuco> vai te pegarrr
<sistematico> Nossa..
<sistematico> Sadam vai te pegar?
<xuxuco> sim
<xuxuco> sadam
<sistematico> g-zus
<sistematico> xuxuco: É música ou você está profetizando?
<Emilio_Eiji> lol haouihaoiuhaioha
<sistematico> Não creio que o Sadam irá me pegar.
<sistematico> Pelo menos por hoje, acho que não.
<xuxuco> o.O
<xuxuco> miguel falabela
<xuxuco> ligou preio
<xuxuco> preu
<xuxuco> o.O
<xuxuco> essa oi
<xuxuco> é lixo
<xuxuco> tão ligando com msg de voz
<xuxuco> do miguel falabela oferecendo oi fixo
<xuxuco> por 29 pilas
<xuxuco> ilimitado
<sistematico> E o que isso tem a ver com o Ubuntu?
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> xuxuco: #ubuntu-offtopic urgente.
<coyotcheh> oi
<xuxuco> http://www.livetim.com.br/Ofertas
<coyotcheh> tenho o ubuntu 12.04 e toda vez q vou conectar a  a rede wifi tenho q dar o cmd ´sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid Ubuntu´
<coyotcheh> alguem pode me ajudar
<Danniel-Lara> coyotcheh: qual seria o seu problema ?
<Rudolf> 11:07 < coyotcheh> tenho o ubuntu 12.04 e toda vez q vou conectar a  a rede wifi tenho q dar o cmd ´sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid Ubuntu´
<al4nc4ds> Linux Mint 3.5.0-10-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 13 16:23:53 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<al4nc4ds> Cool!
<xuxuco> al4nc4ds
<xuxuco> o mais nerd
<xuxuco> do canal
<al4nc4ds> go android-br
<sistematico> al4nc4ds: Procure evitar as propagandas gratuítas.
<sistematico> coyotcheh: Usa o Network Manager?
<al4nc4ds> sistematico: sorry
<coyotcheh> sim
<coyotcheh> estava vendo num tuto q pra desistalar o  Network Manager e deixar apenas o wicd
<coyotcheh> vou testar
<coyotcheh> brigado pela atençao
<LACabeza> rafael_ rola o mesmo problema no gimp, mas na net acha a correção para ele, mas no LO eu num achei nada
<rafaelsoaresbr> LACabeza: verdade, qual a correcao pro gimp? preciso tambem rsrsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> LACabeza: o do LO eu resolvi aqui
<LACabeza> num lembro, vou procurar...
<LACabeza> mas pelo menos eu consegui corrigir
<LACabeza> rafaelsoaresbr, como disse, não lembro exatamente, mas tenho quase certeza que isso resolve: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976780
<LACabeza> pq no penultimo post, o cara diz pra editar um arquivo e mudar o treco...
<LACabeza> e o meu arquivo está igual ao que ele diz pra colocar
<rafaelsoaresbr> LACabeza: vou tentar, obrigado
<sistematico> coyotcheh: IMHO, não sei qual o seu hardware, mas não precisa do wicd.
<rafaelsoaresbr> LACabeza: o GIMP que eu tenho instalado é o 2.6 ao invés do 2.8, que dia foi atualizado pro 2.8?
<antuirno> o gimp pelo que lembro não foi atualizado pelos repo oficiais
<antuirno> da canonical
<antuirno> mas sim por esse: ppa:gimps/gimp
<Daekdroom> O GIMP só tá na versão 2.8 nos repositórios do 12.10
<Daekdroom> E nos PPAs
<rafaelsoaresbr> antuirno: ah tah
<Daekdroom> Talvez se torne um backport pro precise em algum momento, mas acho isso improvável depois de 2 meses que foi lançado.
<antuirno> mas, vale a pena. A interface toda integrada está muito boa!
<[orca]> revolts: ta aí?
<[orca]> bom dia quase tarde para todos X
<sistematico> APT-Pinning nele.
<moskvat> salve pessoas, alguem sabe como ativa o php5 no nginx com https na 443???
<sistematico> moskvat: Isso é realmente difícil.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> moskvat: Tô brincando.
<kernel> saiu o slack 14.0rc1
<kernel> sistematico,
<kernel> :)
<sistematico> moskvat: Cole seu nginx.conf
<moskvat> blz
<sistematico> kernel: Ah, detesto o Slackware :D
<kernel> =(
<sistematico> kernel: Usei ele quase 10 anos.
<sistematico> kernel: Não quero mais :D
<moskvat> o https está funcionando mas ao tentar carregar o php com https ele faz é o download do arquivo index.php
<kernel> iauheiaehauieh
<sistematico> moskvat: Cola aí..
<sistematico> moskvat: No pastie.org ou qualquer outro site.
<moskvat> http://pastebin.com/gahhsRuE
<moskvat> ta na mão
<MarconM> opa boa rarde
<MarconM> kernel: ja baixou o slacknovo ?
<sistematico> moskvat: Você definiou o root em vários lugares.
<sistematico> moskvat: Isso não é nada bom.
<moskvat> uai
<sistematico> moskvat: E o bloco do PHP não tá dentro do HTTPS.
<moskvat> segui um tuto na net ta tudo funcionando menos o https com php
<moskvat> :-/
<sistematico> moskvat: Nem sempre o que funciona é correto.
<sistematico> moskvat: Conhece gambiarras?
<moskvat> percebi ehehe
<LACabeza> rafaelsoaresbr ja tem algum tempo ja
<LACabeza> o 2.8 eh o que tem a interface unificada numa janela so
<moskvat> yuhhh
<LACabeza> (mas acho que da pra manter em janelas diferentes também
<moskvat> error 500 LOL sistematico
<moskvat> comentei o root e o index no https
<sistematico> moskvat: Você usou o nginx.conf default e descomentou a parte do https?
<sistematico> moskvat: É isso?
<moskvat> sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> LACabeza: gimp 2.8 só no repositório proposed, que eu não uso. Legal inteface unificada.
<moskvat> ao contrario deu erro quando comentei
<sistematico> Seguinte.
<sistematico> moskvat: O nginx.conf default é bem diferente do seu.
<moskvat> engraçado o nginx.conf nao tem https o.O
<sistematico> moskvat: O único problema é o PHP no HTTPS?
<moskvat> sim
<sistematico> moskvat: O PHP no HTTP funciona?
<moskvat> sim
<moskvat> sistematico: vou ali almoçar senão perco meu almoço, dai me lasco. :-(
<moskvat> valeu pela força
<sistematico> moskvat: Ok, não sei ao certo, mas depois do almoço tenta isso: http://pastebin.com/Tcsjn53P
<mwallacesd> Bom dia galerinha do Mal!!!
<mwallacesd> Blz?
<mwallacesd> E ae MarconM, blz? Cade o xarope do sistematico?
<mwallacesd> Hahahahaha
<MarconM> mwallacesd: ele tava aqui a gora poco
<MarconM> mwallacesd: to aqui querendo baixar slack 14
<mwallacesd> Vocês juntos, é aquilo... Os criticos do canal hahaha.... Cara o ultimo Slackware que usei foi o 9
<mwallacesd> Me lembro do Megatron, 1998 la na Santa Efigenia en SP...
<mwallacesd> Já usava Slackware
<mwallacesd> Hoje em dia acredito que ele usa Ubuntu também!
<rwestphal> oi pessoal
<rwestphal> alguem sabe se essa placa tem drivers decentes p/ linux? AMD Radeon™ HD 7570 de 1GB DDR5, 128-bit
<rafaelsoaresbr> rwestphal: tem o driver restrito, não sei mais detalhes pq nao uso essa placa
<rafaelsoaresbr> uso uma hd4670
<rwestphal> rafaelsoared:vlw
<rwestphal> tb tenho a opcao de escolher essa placa:  NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 640 de 1GB DDR5, 128-bit
<rwestphal> aparentemente as duas sao equivalentes, mas sera' que uma tem suporte ao Linux melhor do que a outra?
<spiga> eu prefiro G-force.
<spiga> a qualidade .. geforce e incontestável. a Amd pode ... tentar mas nao supera geforce so sabe ... fazer overclock... nas placas dela.. nunca vi amd laçar alguma tecnologia,.. na frente da Geforce.
<spiga> pega o sistema "physicX, SLI".. agora me diz o que a AMD tem? crossfire? sistema cedido pela nvidia.
<spiga> lol.
<rwestphal> pois e'..
<rwestphal> na real eu to vendo se vale a pena pagar mais caro prum pc que quero comprar agora
<spiga> mas vc usa para jogo?
<rwestphal> basicamente se eu pagar R$800 a mais eu levo um i7,geforce,12GB de ram
<rwestphal> o mais barato vem com i5,Radeon e 8GB de RAM
<rwestphal> nao sei se vale pagar a diferenca
<spiga> vale...
<spiga> sistema de refrigeração... da Geforce e muito melhor que AMD.
<rwestphal> na real eu nao costumo jogar mt, mas acho interessante ter um pc +- bom caso eu queira jogar um FPS um dia desses
<spiga> tive 1 radeon de 128 bits meio antiga.
<xuxuco> morram
<xuxuco> aki é o xuxuco
<xuxuco> pistoleiro
<spiga> lol
<spiga> volta para outro canal malacabado.
<rwestphal> meu pc atual tem uma ATI x1300
<rwestphal> um lixo
<spiga> interna.
<rwestphal> nao roda nada faz tempo
<spiga> qual config que vc tem ?
<spiga> processador. + MB + ram
<rwestphal> core 2 duo, ati x1300 + 2 gb de ram
<spiga> hum..
<rwestphal> pc de 2007
<spiga> eu tenho 1 tb ..
<rwestphal> na epoca era bom ate', tirando a placa de video
<spiga> so que tenho 1 Gforce 9400
<rwestphal> hoje ta' comecando a ficar lento pra mim
<spiga> turbo cache paguei 200 so para jogar joguinhos bobos.
<rwestphal> hehehe
<spiga> como diablo 3, lineage 2, wow somente RPG.
<spiga> consigo rodar CODMW2 no full crysis  2 no FULL... tb ..
<spiga> da para jogar... mas e bem fraco..
<rwestphal> pois e'
<rwestphal> comprando um pc novo vou ter q instalar windows pra jogar um skyrim tb
<spiga> mas aconselho que de preferencia a nvidia
<spiga> nao vai se repender.
<rwestphal> nao tenho mt tempo mas n vou resistir ehheehe
<rwestphal> blz
<rwestphal> acho que vou de nvidia mesmo
<spiga> todas minhas nvidias fazem milagres...
<spiga> ja as 2 radeon que tive nao consigui fazer o que queria...
<spiga> passei muita raiva com placa radeon.
<xuxuco> qual a versão
<xuxuco> mais antiga do ubuntu
<xuxuco> e ainda tem atualizações?
<spiga> como asssim?
<spiga> mano ..
<spiga> vc quer uma versao antiga que tem atualização.?
<spiga> ubuntu TLS
<revolts> xuxuco http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/ubuntu-release-cycle_6.png
<xuxuco> to
<xuxuco> baixando a 8
<revolts> xuxuco server?
<Daekdroom> A 8.04 só tem atualização para servidores.
<revolts> Desktop seria a 10.04 LTS
<xuxuco> renebarbosa
<xuxuco> mais a 12 desktop
<xuxuco> é pesadona
<xuxuco> keria algo leve
<xuxuco> pra rodar no virtualbox
<xuxuco> so pra fazer 1 teste
<Daekdroom> Ué.
<spiga> debian
<Daekdroom> Ou Lubuntu
<spiga> squezee
<spiga> algo assim.
<revolts> xuxuco, a 10.04 é a mais antiga com atualizaçõs para desktop como vc pode ver na figura do link.
<xuxuco> eu
<xuxuco> to baixando a 8
<xuxuco> pelo site do ubuntu
<xuxuco> pra desktop
<revolts> hm.
<MarconM> Rudolf:
<Rudolf> MarconM: ?
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> Rudolf: baixando slackware 14
<sttypk> Olá
<Rudolf> slipky: fala
<[orca]> aaaaaaaaaa eu caí XDXDXD
<geekluc> bom dia
<geekluc> ops
<geekluc> tarde
<[orca]> isano: eaeeee
<[orca]> moskvat. eae
<moskvat> [orca]: opa
<moskvat> sistematico: valeu cara funcionou file uuuhhhhhh
<[orca]> bem so vou resolver o pequeno problema sabado eu acho. até agora nao ta meincomodando
<[orca]> moskvat: então quando eu copiar lá. unica coisa q esqueci de perguntar qual a permição eu dou? xmod...
<moskvat> deixa a permissao igual do arquivo anterior
<[orca]> ou seja????
<[orca]> qual é a permição?
<[orca]> moskvat: já cheguei a pensar que nao está pegando porque a permição ta auterada mas eu nem sei
<moskvat> cara digita ls -l /etc/passwd-
<moskvat> ve a permissao e coloca igual para o arquivo passwd
<Rudolf> aff
<Rudolf> [orca]: o que vc fez com o seu /etc/passwd, mal lhe pergunte?
<[orca]> hmm. estraguei ele
<[orca]> que quer dizer o número 1554?
<Rudolf> [orca]: NUNCA edite diretamente o /etc/passwd
<Rudolf> [orca]: use o vipw
<[orca]> o passwd- ta com perm 1554 eu acho e o normal ta com 1590
<[orca]> como assim vipw?
<Rudolf> [orca]: quando alguém te falar um programa/comando novo
<Rudolf> [orca]: use man comando
<orca__> jeita minha conexao caiu
<orca__> eita*
<orca__> em fim...
<orca__> rudolf: qual dos números é a permição do arquivo?
<Rudolf> orca__: TODOS, meu caro
<[orca]> rudolf: como assim?
<[orca]> no passwd- ta
<Rudolf> [orca]: não saca permissão?
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<[orca]> -rw------- 1 root root 1554 2012-08-08 14:22 /etc/passwd-
<Rudolf> aff
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ja teve erro no bind,  no log fala "zone .... Denied"
<OliveiraBorges> veloxsmtp named[3679]: client 200.160.2.19#62309: query 'veloxsmtp.com.br/SOA/IN' denied
<Rudolf> [orca]: viajou hein nega
<[orca]> ih perdi msg
<Rudolf> [orca]: vc viajou na maionese profundamente
<Rudolf> [orca]: 1554 é o tamanho do arquivo
<Rudolf> [orca]: e achei que vc tinha traduzido as permissões
<[orca]> aaaaaaaaaa
<Rudolf> [orca]: as permissões do /etc/passwd são essas: -rw-------
<Rudolf> r - read
<Rudolf> w - write
<Rudolf> apenas o dono
<Rudolf> no caso o root
<Rudolf> o correto é -rw-r--r--
<Rudolf> juro, se pudesse te dava uns cascudos
<[orca]> ah cara
<[orca]> sou noob cara
<Rudolf> [orca]: oxi, mas a quanto tempo vc frequenta esse canal?
<moskvat> [orca]: colocou a permissão no arquivo?
<[orca]> ainda não. ainda ahn... ainda nao fiz só vou fazer isso sábado
<moskvat> Rudolf: tem razão eh 644
<Rudolf> [orca]: não esquece de usar o vipw para sincronizar tudo
<[orca]> que é vipw?
<[orca]> cara o négocio que tou meio q cançado q a cada erro q cometo ter q formatar. queria ajeitar se puder este em fim
<[orca]> em fim...
<[orca]> a
<Rudolf> The vipw and vigr commands edits the files /etc/passwd and /etc/group, respectively. With the -s flag, they will edit the shadow versions of those files, /etc/shadow and /etc/gshadow, respectively. The programs will set the appropriate locks to prevent file corruption. When looking for an editor, the programs will first try the
<Rudolf>  environment variale $VISUAL, then the environment variable $EDITOR, anld finally the default editor, vi(1).
<[orca]> hmm rudolf, ou seja se editar isso com outro editor vai crromper?
<[orca]> eae dievovieira, uaua
<Rudolf> [orca]: não necessariamente corromper, mas não é o indicado
<[orca]> entao acho que foi isso que estragou meu passwd. fui editar o pawwd com um editor ahn... muito inadequado acho.. quieria trocar a permição do bash para false
<Rudolf> [orca]: para um usuário?
<Rudolf> [orca]: sim, teria que ter usado o vipw
<[orca]> sim.
<[orca]> criei um usuario normal e ia fazer o teste
<[orca]> e foi meu arquivo todo
<Rudolf> [orca]: nesse sentido, fazer um backup é sempre bom
<[orca]> sim...
<moskvat> [orca]: cara eu edito o passwd no vim e nunca tive problemas
<Rudolf> moskvat: é isso aí
<[orca]> bem... a merda já foi feita
<[orca]> agora é tentar reverter
<Rudolf> moskvat: eu ensino boas praticas, vem um h4x0r e fala que faz e acontece
<Rudolf> moskvat: não é que não pode, não se deve
<moskvat> Rudolf: verdade
<Rudolf> pq passwd, group e shadow podem estar amarrados e dar merda
<moskvat> mas a edições que faço são calculadas
<moskvat> e sempre com backup antes LOL
<[orca]> em fim...
<[orca]> bem...
<Rudolf> moskvat: sim, backup
<Rudolf> moskvat:  quem tem * tem medo e treme
<[orca]> bem... pelo menos se eu símplesmente copiar o conteudo do passwd- para o passwd vai ajeitar?
<[orca]> ou tem q mecher?
<moskvat> ja fiz uma mer** uma vez e foi muito tenso ^.^
<geekluc> [orca], véi, meche nisso não!
<[orca]> mas tem como reverter?
<moskvat> [orca]: copia o conteudo do passwd e cola no pastebin.org
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> perdi algo?
<xuxuco> [orca] se ja mamou no bonde?
<[orca]> xuxuco: como?
<[orca]> em fim...
<[orca]> quit/quit
<[orca]> putz
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ?
<Rudolf> 14:36 < OliveiraBorges> veloxsmtp named[3679]: client 200.160.2.19#62309: query 'veloxsmtp.com.br/SOA/IN' denied
<OliveiraBorges> ..
<Rudolf> isso não é erro
<OliveiraBorges> pode ajudar
<Rudolf> é só um aviso
<Rudolf> que a requisição para a resolução do nome foi negada
<OliveiraBorges> como eu permito
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: o nome é seu?
<OliveiraBorges> sim
<OliveiraBorges> no registro.br esta dando pesquisa recusada
<OliveiraBorges> o problema esta na permissao
<OliveiraBorges> certo ?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: precisa liberar na zona do seu bind
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: como assim liberar ?
<OliveiraBorges> chmod ...  ?
<Rudolf> que mané chmod
<Rudolf> isso é permissão de arquivo
<Rudolf> eu to falando de recursividade em consulta de zona
<Rudolf> lá no aruqivo (separado ou não) dessa zona que vc criou tem a permissão para consultar
<OliveiraBorges> allow-recursion
<Rudolf> então o problema está no pai
<OliveiraBorges> como assim, pai ? rs
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: olha como esta http://pastebin.com/JLgQzTWm  meu options
<jardelvdas> ola pessoal!
<jardelvdas> alguem sabe me dizer se powerbuilder tem versao para linux?
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: o que ser powerbuilder?
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, linguagem de programação
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: que linguagem?
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerBuilder
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: porra velho
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: olha a pergunta que vc faz
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: você já programa nessa linguagem?
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, cara to começando hj um curso presencial
<Rudolf> ummmmmm
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: engraçado que vc faz a paergunta com a wiki
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: acho que bastava vc entrar no site do produto e fazer o download
<jardelvdas> Rudolf, blz
<jardelvdas> vlw
<Rudolf> jardelvdas: 1.1G de download
<d70> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarde
<Rudolf> Fisico: http://g1.globo.com/planeta-bizarro/noticia/2012/08/tatuagem-anal-vira-moda-em-evento-nos-eua.html
<xuxuco> Rudolf esse canal é so pra ubuntu
<xuxuco> favor entrar no ubuntu-offtopic
<xuxuco> sem assuntos disnecessarios no canal
<Rudolf> nossa, ouvi zumbido de mosquito
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> vc q fala assim
<xuxuco> seu lixo
<moskvat> pultz grial num acredito que li isso [ploft]
<moskvat> grila*]
<Fisico> Rudolf hauahuahauah
<Fisico> nossa
<Rudolf> Fisico: BOA É A CARA DA DANADA
<Fisico> haa
<Fisico> Rudolf verdade
<Fisico> como tem gente com tempo para perder nessa vida
<Fisico> pq a gente num nasceu assim hein Rudolf?
<Rudolf> CREDO
<Rudolf> NUN CURTO NÃO
<Rudolf> HEUEHIUEHIEUHEIUEIH
<alvaro> essa eu quero ver http://t.co/RGH7hkkh
<alvaro> duvido que tenham coragem rsrsrsrs
<pauloolhos> ,
<pauloolhos> .
<pauloolhos> O Bacula esta superando os softwares proprietarios de backup.
<pauloolhos> ...
<pauloolhos>  O Bacula esta superando os softwares proprietarios de backup.
<xuxuco> no baile
<xuxuco> da favela
<OliveiraBorges> Fala Galera
<xuxuco> vai mamar o bodeee
<xuxuco> vai vai
<xuxuco> safadinha relaxa a bucetinha grit grita e fala comigoooo
<xuxuco> porra
<xuxuco> meto no seu cuzinho
<xuxuco> e vc mama meu pinto
<nandinho_UJS> vei tem alguem que pode resolver um problema meu aq???
<barna> num tenho bola de cristal! nandinho_UJS qual o seu problema???
<nandinho_UJS> kkkk!!! intao eu to na internet aii do nada ele para
<nandinho_UJS> :S
<Daekdroom> ....
<nandinho_UJS> tipo para
<nandinho_UJS> nun faz mas nada
<nandinho_UJS> ajudou em Barna
<nandinho_UJS> haudhsasuahsuashauash
<nandinho_UJS> parou
<deffinne> como se resolve o problema de tela roxa, depois da atualizacao do 12.04 para 12.10 ???
<nandinho_UJS> hein iaii??
<nandinho_UJS> alguem pode me ajudar??
<nandinho_UJS> tem algo que eu posso fazer pra ele nao para
<nandinho_UJS> ???
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-15
<brdmn_> Ola galera....instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 em dual boot com o windows e venho tendo problemas com o wifi.No ubuntu a velocidade da conexão é muito lenta,diferentemente do windows em que ela funciona perfeitamente..alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<sistematico> Olá.
<Celso> sistematico, ola
<sistematico> O VeryNice é muito bom, show mesmo.
<Celso> bacana
<brdmn_> Ola galera....instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 em dual boot com o windows e venho tendo problemas com o wifi.No ubuntu a velocidade da conexão é muito lenta,diferentemente do windows em que ela funciona perfeitamente..alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<sagat> boa noite
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas notches
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, tô testando o Red5 agora hehe, meu amigo já consegui rodar o server e client
<MarconM> bom noite
<MarconM> alguem ae meche com arduino
<MarconM> ?
<xuxuco> Dead_Thinker
<xuxuco> eu consegui o server
<xuxuco> eo encoder
<xuxuco> :D
<xuxuco> filé
<xuxuco> easy
<xuxuco> so to com pekenos problemas
<xuxuco> kero saber como monto o codigo html com jwplayer
<xuxuco> ou algo do genero pra testar
<Dead_Thinker> ah blz
<Dead_Thinker> sou newbie ainda hehe
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> Dead_Thinker e queria saber se ele tem limite
<xuxuco> de conexaos
<xuxuco> mais acho q nao
<xuxuco> pq é open source
<xuxuco> sei la
<xuxuco> kkk
<xuxuco> Dead_Thinker
<xuxuco> consegui
<xuxuco> \o/
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, massa
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, o jwplayer é aquele js de enxertar flash no html?
<xuxuco> sim
<xuxuco> usei ele
<xuxuco> pra por no site
<xuxuco> filé
<xuxuco> vo por 1 fm
<xuxuco> ao vivo a cam
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> kkkkkkk
<xuxuco> funcionou
<xuxuco> filé
<xuxuco> Dead_Thinker red5 serve + flash media enconder adobe + jwplayer
<xuxuco> filé
<MarconM> alguem ae ja mechei com prototipagem de placa
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, irado
<xuxuco> s
<xuxuco> funciona filé
<xuxuco> melhor q pagar furtuna por wonza
<xuxuco> ou flash media server da adobe
<xuxuco> kkk
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, hehe
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, desculpe a pergunta, mas tu vai usar isso pra que?
<xuxuco> Dead_Thinker
<xuxuco> pra transmitir
<xuxuco> o estudio de 1 radio fm
<xuxuco> pra net
<xuxuco> :D
<xuxuco> sakaz?
<xuxuco> webcam?
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, ah bacana
<MarconM> Ricardo__:
<MarconM> Rudolf:
<MarconM> e ae como q ta
<Rudolf> MarconM: bem
<Fisico> Rudolf vc ainda tá usando, aprendendo e mandando bem em python?
<xuxuco> Dead_Thinker
<xuxuco> se manja de screen?
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, não :(
<Rudolf> Fisico: pouco viu
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas usando sim
<Rudolf> Fisico: para scripts de automação no sistema bsd/linux
<Fisico> Rudolf eu to querendo, mas essa disciplina q eu me lasquei tá tirando a minha cabeça, mas quero voltar a treinar
<Fisico> uia
<Fisico> legal hein Rudolf
<Fisico> Rudolf tá fora do ar o guia do pinguim? http://www.guiafoca.org/
<sistematico> xuxuco: O tmux é 1.000 vezes melhor que o screen.
<Rudolf> Fisico: não sei cara
<Fisico> eu ia dar uma estudada e saiu do ar agora..
<Fisico> hehe
<Fisico> vc esta por trás disso né safadenho?
<Rudolf> eu nem
<Rudolf> projeto de fisica 3
<Rudolf> peguei gerencia
<MarconM> Opa
<MarconM> fisica é mssa
<Fisico> fisica é chato pra chuchu
<xuxuco> esse
<xuxuco> red5
<xuxuco> é 1 lixo
<sistematico> xuxuco: Ele é um lixo ou você não tá sabendo usar?
<sistematico> heh
<xuxuco> é 1 lixo
<xuxuco> si
<w00x> bom dia
<w00x> caracas! fazem uns 15 anos q nao entro em um canal de IRC....
<w00x> poutchalavida
<w00x> alguem na escuta? cambio
<moskvat> salve galera
<Rudolf> moskvat: dia
<moskvat> estou rodando o comando chkconfig nginx off e não funciona aparece insserv nao encontrado
<moskvat> putz
<moskvat> :-D resolvido ehehe
<alvaro> como faço para inserir o "pt" na frente do teclado da barra superior do Ubuntu, alguma dica?
<rafaelsoaresbr> alvaro: basta adicionar outro layout nas configurações do teclado
<rafaelsoaresbr> alvaro: pressione Super e digite "teclado"
<alvaro> rafaelsoaresbr, fiz como me disse porem só tem a opção de exibir chines
<alvaro> Me refiro a configuração do "IBus"
<rafaelsoaresbr> Nas opções de idiomas?
<rafaelsoaresbr> aqui tem "nenhum" "ibus" "lo-gtk" "th-gtk"
<alvaro> qual desses seleciono
<rafaelsoaresbr> escolhe "nenhum"
<rafaelsoaresbr> acho que isso não influi no ícone que fica na parte superior
<rafaelsoaresbr> qual layout do seu teclado?
<alvaro> qwerty
<alvaro> abnt2
<rafaelsoaresbr> você abra o app "disposições do teclado" e adiciona o layout do seu teclado
<alvaro> só que não tem a opção "Brasil Abnt 2"
<rafaelsoaresbr> A opção é "Português (Brasil)"
<alvaro> está selecionada porem não aparece no icone do teclado da barra superior do ubuntu
<rafaelsoaresbr> só aparece se você tiver mais de um layout adicionado
<alvaro> qual outro layout que posso por?
<rafaelsoaresbr> se você possui/usa apenas um teclado deixe somente o layout português, se você usa outro teclado adicione o layout para ele
<alvaro> voce não entendeu, em varia apostilas do ubuntu aquele icone do teclado na barro superior tem o "pt" só que no micro que utilizo não aparece ele
<nunuco> boa tarde...
<xuxuco> bota a pistola pro altooo
<xuxuco> o bonde do xuxuco
<xuxuco> extremesse até o asfalto
<xGrind> o.O
<xGrind> xuxuco, liga a radio ae kk
<xuxuco> xGrind
<xuxuco> fexei
<xGrind> :'(
<idUb> alguem teria a diaca de uma distro linux que de pra usar pelo pendrive???
<Dead_Thinker> idUb, nunca testei nenhuma, mas é interessante a idéia, se achar algo legal compartilha
<idUb> Dead_Thinker testei o 12.04 mas funciona como liveCD depois que vc da o boot tudo que baixou some
<Dead_Thinker> idUb, hum, entendo. Já ouvi de algumas distros pra pendrive, mas não do Ubuntu, talvez tenha alguma forma.
<idUb> mesmo assim é mais rapido que usar um CD/DVD mas queria uma que realmente fosse um linux portable, pra usar no trabalho e em outros locais que o PC não é seu.
<idUb> Dead_Thinker ja procurei, mas como ja me decepcionei com o metodo do unetbootin queria ver se alguem por aqui ja testou alguma, fiucar no google vc acaba se perdendo
<Dead_Thinker> idUb, sim sim, tenta perguntar num canal mais genérico de linux, devem ter mais opiniões sobre isso
<Dead_Thinker> idUb, aqui como em tese é só sobre ubuntu, pode n ter tantas
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, falar por aqui pq o canal lá parece gringo hehe
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, cara, eu segui umas orientações do meu amigo, ainda não saí do básico, nem mechi muito, ainda vou tentar fazer o basicão, server/clients etc.
<Dead_Thinker> pra depois partir pro que ele quer
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> eu ja cheguei
<xuxuco> a fazer streaming
<xuxuco> mais meu pc trava
<xuxuco> fica mto ruim
<xuxuco> to usando pra stream flash media encoder 3.1
<xuxuco> da adobe
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, mas ele é pago né?
<Dead_Thinker> idUb, não sei se ajuda, mas http://www.portaltech.blog.br/software/como-instalar-linux-no-pendrive/
<MarconM> alguem conhece algum programa para linux
<MarconM> que converte do pdf para libreoffice
<Dead_Thinker> idUb, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar/
<xuxuco> Dead_Thinker nem
<xuxuco> é for free
<xuxuco> or ed5
<xuxuco> o flash media encoder
<xuxuco> é free tb
<xuxuco> ele é so o programa da adobe rpa fazer streaming conectar em 1 servidor flash
<xuxuco> o red5 é free é servidor flash
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, hum, blz, devo ter entrado no site errado ontem então hehe
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, ah blz
<xuxuco> rs
<xuxuco> Dead_Thinker se ker usar
<xuxuco> o red5 pra q?
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, uns projetos com um amigo, ele quer usar ele pra montar um site de treinamentos, algo assim
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, o bixo tem umas idéias meio loucas
<d70> idUb: tenta usar puppy linux com "lili usb creator" , pega um pen de 8gb, e reserva todo espaço do pen. em "modo persistente"
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> eu to fazendo
<xuxuco> pra transmitir
<xuxuco> estudio de 1 rádio ao vivo
<xuxuco> sakaz?
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, sim sim, tu falou ontem, bacana
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, tu usou algum tutorial/link/etc pra rodar a bagaça? he
<xuxuco> Dead_Thinker
<xuxuco> usei
<xuxuco> http://nooblikeaboss.wordpress.com/2011/11/01/installing-red5-on-ubuntu-10-04-lts/
<xuxuco> Dead_Thinker
<xuxuco> é facil rodar
<xuxuco> a administração dele é toda gráfica via navegador
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, eu notei isso, até consegui capturar a webcam e tal, mas não testei conectar um cliente
<Dead_Thinker> xuxuco, obrigado pelo link, vou ver
<xuxuco> http://g1.globo.com/politica/mensalao/noticia/2012/08/inri-cristo-vai-ao-supremo-para-higienizar-tribunal.html
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkk
<lord_titanium> Ola
<lord_titanium> ?
<barna_> ?
<lord_titanium> Ninguem fala nada
<lord_titanium> No servidor
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<barna_> lord_titanium, tamo aki, só num tamo falando!
<xuxuco> porra
<xuxuco> tava lendo aki
<xuxuco> brasil so tem munição pra 1 hora de guerra
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<idUb1> http://g1.globo.com/brasil/noticia/2012/08/sucateado-exercito-nao-teria-como-responder-guerra-dizem-generais.html
<idUb1> cabei de postar no outro irc
<idUb1> barna_ bla mano.. cara vc conhece uma distro linux que eu possa instalar num pendrive??
<barna_> instalar num pendrive? o ubuntu vc pode fazer um live-pen com persistent, ai ele salva as alterações q vc fizer!
<barna_> ja pensei em tentar instalar ele num pen, mas nunca tentei! mas acho q da!
<barna_> o problema é o boot! é boot!
<revolts> barna_, eu ja instalei o fuduntu e o  arch ou ubuntu agora nao lembro mais ql dos dois.
<revolts> foi tão tranquilo como no HD
<barna_> eu só manjo de distro baseada em debian.....
<revolts> dei boot por um 'live-pen' e instalei em outro
<barna_> mas acho q ubuntu rola....
<barna_> só q se vc colocar em outro comp talvez num funcione!
<revolts> só testei no mesmo pc
<revolts> ops
<revolts> idUb1,
<barna_> eu ja tive um ubuntu instalado num hd externo, funfafa em vaios comps mas não em todos!
<idUb1> opa de volta
<idUb1> barna_ eu instalei o 12.04 num pen so que não salkva as alterações. instalei o livecd pelo unetbootin
<revolts> instalei tbm o chrome OS e um outro q da de usar via navegador, nao lembro o nome agora
<idUb1> como seria esse persistent
<barna_> idUb1, na hora de criar o live-pen vc tem q habilitar pra ele salvar as alterações!!
<barna_> idUb1, é isso, dele gravar as alterações, os programas instalados etc....
<revolts> lembrei, jolicloud :D
<revolts> alguem usa skydrive ?
<idUb1> barna_ cara, sou leigo, teria um topico que vc conheça que mostra como fazer isso
<Joao_W> opa boa noite
<idUb1> o 12.04 sobe de boa pelo pendrive que fiz nos 3 pcs que uso que não sao meus..
<idUb1> barna_ o unetbootin não tem esta opção
<barna_> idUb1, vc ta usando o unetbootin pra fazer os pendrives?
<barna_> idUb1, quando vc abre o unetbootin, embaixo donde vc seleciona a iso tem, "Space used to preserve files across reboots (ubuntu only)" é ai, vc coloca quantos mb q vc quer q ele use do pendrive pra salvar as alterações!
<revolts> idUb1, tem outras formas mais complicadinhas https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<revolts> idUb1, eu fiz com dois pendrive, um com o unetbootin e selecionei pra instalar no outro.
<revolts> só não garanto q funcione em outras maquinas por esse metodo q eu usei.
<Boner> como faço para fazer uma conexão segura no irc
<idUb1> barna_ revolts desculpe a demora em responder manos.. to no trampo aidna..
<idUb1> vou tentar hoje dessas 2 formas que me passaram, nunca reparei nesse campo que o barna_ mencionou e nem tentei instalar direto no pendrive como o revolts mencionou.. duas dicas valiosas.
<idUb1> obrigado barna_ e revolts
<revolts> Boner, se fala de SSL na freenode: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<revolts> idUb1, ;)
<Boner> revolts, n é isso
<Boner> a conexão que eu quero
<Boner> n aparece o servidor conectado
<Boner> e sim a conexão é segura
<revolts> eu não entendi... :S
<Boner> exemplo
<Boner> vou postar no pvt
<revolts> ok
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-16
<revolts> Boner, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Freenode
<Boner> revolts,  entendi
<revolts> Boner, tem que registrar o nick antes.
<Boner> revolts,  hunrum
<revolts> ;)
<Boner> ;)
<xuxuco> aqui
<xuxuco> na favela
<xuxuco> so tem safada
<Boner> revolts,  me dÊ um whois por favor e cole no meu pvt
<paladinn> esse xuxuco não toma o remédio dele ai vem causar no canal de suporte #ubuntu-br
<revolts> * Boner (~cesar@unaffiliated/boner) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<Boner> revolts,  resolvido ?
<revolts> Boner, sim
<revolts> paladinn, tem que doar um fone de ouvido para o xuxuco :D
<xuxuco> pq
<xuxuco> fone de ouvido?
<xuxuco> ol.OL
<revolts> uashaushau
<revolts> xuxuco, ahsuashaus
<revolts> lembrei do onibus :(
<brenno> Oi
<brennoemanuel> Preciso de ajuda
<brennoemanuel> Quero criar um arquivo .iso de uma partição inteira. Alguma ideia?
<barna_> brennoemanuel, dd
<barna_> brennoemanuel, dd if=/dev/sdxy (onde x é letra da partição e y é o numero) of=/caminho/do/arquivo.iso
<brennoemanuel> barna_, thanks, vou testar
<barna_> d nada
<barna_> brennoemanuel, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Usando-o-comando-dd/
<MarconM> boa noite
<barna> bia
<barna> boa*
<paulo> oi
<paulooo> oi
<Fisico> qual o endereço do guia foca linux?
<Fisico> num to achando
<Fisico> parece q tá fora
<servidor> oi
<Danniel-Lara> boa todos
<barna> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/occupynewsnetwork
<barna> AO VIVO - O pau tá pegando na embaixada do Equador na Inglaterra. O Reino Unido ameaçou invadir a embaixada para prender Julian Assange, o fundador do Wikileaks que está refugiado lá dentro desde maio:
<Danniel-Lara> alguém podes me ajudar em relação a DNS + postfix ?
<iSeabra> ola pessoal
<JKnaak> aewwwwwww
<JKnaak> alguem conhece algum canal pra falar asneira sem fim?
<JKnaak> =D
<JKnaak> que nao seja tecnico
<JKnaak> =)
<Known_problems> é impressao minha ou o Slackware morreu ?
<Fisico> Rudolf ¬¬
<Rudolf> Fisico: bom dia
<Fisico> Rudolf bom dia
<jr> opa gente massa
<YanGM> jr: oi
<rafaelsoaresbr> jr: oi
<Rudolf> io
<jr> hey cool?
<jr> e aew blz ssoall
<YanGM> jr: tudo certo
<jr> massa que tah rolando hoje
<rafaelsoaresbr> rolando hoje?
<YanGM> jr: eu tenho serteza que não é, deixei de ser redondo e hoje estou com meu IMC no "Ideal"
<YanGM> opa certeza com c
<YanGM> não acredito que coloquei um s ali
<Slackloco> Bom dia a todos...
<jr> hahahahah massa
<jr> bom dia Slack
<jr> alguem conseguiu instalar o ssmtp com mpack no slackware pelamordeDeus
<slipttees> Por que esse brasero lixo ainda vem com o ubuntu?
<jr> o brasero eh legalzinho
<YanGM> slipttees: por que tanto ódio nesse coraçãozinho?
<jr> apt-get --remove -purge brasero && apt-get moo
<slipttees> YanGM: odio não, essa droga sempre tem problemas!
<YanGM> qual é o melhor jeito de queimar uma ISO em um DVD bootável?
<jr> sudo apt-get --remove purge usuario-insatisfeito
<YanGM> jr: kkkkk boa!
<jr> curtiu
<jr> apt-get install window$7
<YanGM> jr: eca, sai de retro sataná$
<jr> hahahaha dpkg -fu*k windo$7.deb hahahahahaha
<alvaro> bom dia a todos
<jr> dia alvaro
<jr> vc sabia que o windows também eh gente
<alvaro> Jr poderia me ajudar?
<jr> dig mofio
<jr> hhhh
<alvaro> por engano instalei o plugin errado do flash no firefox como faço para remover e colocar o correto, sendo que o que eu instalei não possui o botão desisntalar
<jr> em que dist estah
<alvaro> ubuntu 12.04
<jr> jah tentou apt-get --remove purge flash??? aperta o tab
<alvaro> vou tentar espere
<alvaro> fala que não tem o flash
<alvaro> porem no complementos>plugins ele está lá
<jr> tenta whish flash
<jr> perdao which
<alvaro> fala que não tem esse pacote
<jr> eita
<slipttees> jr: engraçado. Mais uma distribuição deveria vir com algo mais descente... os desenvolvedores não pensam nos usuarios finais!
<jr> tenta instalar então assim
<jr> apt-get install flash aperta o tab dai ele vai instalar
<jr> e remover automaticamente o anterior
<jr> o tab vai de dar varias opções
<jr> tem ateh o mozzila
<alvaro> não deu certo não, não remove e não instala outro
<jr> caraca
<jr> vou ver aki
<jr> oia, vc tentou instalar como o flash
<slipttees> jr: O ubuntu o nome que tem no mundo usando um brasero fdp desse... ruim assim só no windows!
<alvaro> por engano eu instalei o Gnash 0.8.10 que é o Shockwave Flash 10.1r999
<alvaro> muitos sites não estão abrindo
<jr> po cara vou ver aki
<jr> mais nunca faiô do jeito que te falei,
<jr> tem como vc tirarr o gnash
<jr> meu vou almoçar que to torado
<jr> sinto não poder ajudar mais
<jr> **junior usa windows desde criança dai cresceu e virou gente agora ele usa algo melhor que o windows, usa doors
<jr> falow
<alvaro> ok
<pjalask> Alguém de BSB?
<pjalask> Alguém vai para o Debian Day em brasilia?
<alvaro> alguem sabe como remover o plugin gnash do mozzila firefox?
<alvaro> por engano instalei o gnash em vez do flash
<rafaelsoaresbr> alvaro: sudo apt-get remove browser-plugin-gnash
<rafaelsoaresbr> alvaro: sudo apt-get autoremove
<alvaro> e para instalar o flash não estou conseguindo
<rafaelsoaresbr> alvaro: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<alvaro> o ubuntu me dá 2 opções o "Adobe Flash Player (installer) ou o Gnash SWF Player" to perdidão
<rafaelsoaresbr> alvaro: ou instalar o flash+codecs+java: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alvaro> vou tentar
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém conhece um programa para indexação de arquivos?
<alvaro> rafael , tentei mas aparece a seguinte mensagem no terminal "O pacote adobe-flashplugin não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote.
<alvaro> Isto pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou
<alvaro> está disponível somente a partir de outra fonte
<alvaro> E: O pacote 'adobe-flashplugin' não tem candidato para instalação"
<rafaelsoaresbr> alvaro: instala então esse: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<rafaelsoaresbr> alvaro: provavelmente vc não habitou o repositório partner
<rafaelsoaresbr> habilitou*
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas o segundo pacote (que fica no repositório multiverse) funciona igualzim
<alvaro> Mensagem " flashplugin-installer já é a versão mais nova.Os seguintes pacotes foram instalados automaticamente e já não são necessários:  libboost-program-options1.46.1 libboost-thread1.46.1  libboost-iostreams1.46.1 firefox-locale-de firefox-locale-zh-hans  gnash-common.Use apt-get autoremove' para removê-los."
<alvaro> rafael como habilito o partner?
<rafaelsoaresbr> abre a central de software e vai no menu Editar -> Canais de Software
<rafaelsoaresbr> depois clica na aba "Outro software" e marca caixa de seleção "Parceiros da Canonical"
<alvaro> tem 2
<rafaelsoaresbr> sem ser o código fonte
<alvaro> certo
<rafaelsoaresbr> depois roda: sudo apt-get update
<rafaelsoaresbr> depois tenta de novo: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<alvaro> vou tentar
<alvaro> rafael pelo jeito vai dar certo, te agradeço
<alvaro> gostaria de entender porque essa fonte já não vem "defalt" no ubuntu, gasta habilitá-la?
<alvaro> Rafaelsoaresbr deu certo o flash está funcionando
<rafaelsoaresbr> alvaro: que bom que funcionou, deveria vir ativada por padrão mesmo :-D
<alvaro> na outra fonte da bug, agora
<alvaro> te agradeço muitissimo mesmo :)
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<Rudolf> tarde
<sistematico> Rudolf: Aquele comando já tá rodando a vários minutos e não acaba :\
<sistematico> Será que é normal?
<Rudolf> sistematico: conferir md5 de cada arquivo?
<Rudolf> sistematico: demora
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> [lucas@ironhide ~]:% find ~/audio -type f | wc -l                                                                                                [130]
<sistematico> 6775
<sistematico> Rudolf: Horas?
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehieuhieuhiueh
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> pior se tiver uns flac no meio
<sistematico> afe véio..
<sistematico> tá cheio.
<sistematico> 1.000 só flac.
<sistematico> :\
<sistematico> g-zus
<sistematico> Rudolf: find /dir -type f | wc -l pra contar os arquivos, isso tá certo?
<sistematico> Ou tem arquivo que vai quebrar a linha e contar como se fosse 2?
<Rudolf> sistematico: poderia ocorrer se vc usasse ls
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas find não tem esse problema
<YanGM> hey pesoal, gravar iso, como é, onde vive, o que come?
<Rudolf> YanGM: cdrecord -v -speed=4 -dev=/dev/sr0 imagem.iso
<YanGM> Rudolf: se eu digitar algo errado não vai assassinar meu dvd, né?
<Rudolf> YanGM: sim, vai
<YanGM> oh lord
<Rudolf> YanGM: ls /dev |grep sr0
<sistematico> YanGM: Tem um dry-run pra testar antes.
<sistematico> YanGM: Leia o man.
<YanGM> eu ia gravar um dvd de osx86 pra um amigo
<YanGM> é um tal de iDeneb
<Daekdroom> Oh no.
<Daekdroom> I think gnome-settings-daemon broke :(
<Daekdroom> Awww. It did. Running it in the terminal returns "Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)"
<Daekdroom> Opa.
<Daekdroom> Canal errado
<Daekdroom> Jurava que tava digitando no #ubuntu+1
<Rudolf> tééééééé
<Rudolf> 16:00 < msantana> Aí pessoal, quem quiser mande sua mensagem de agradecimento em comemoração ao aniversário do Debian! http://thanks.debian.net
<xuxuco> http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/noticia/2012/08/placa-na-mare-faz-ameaca-morador-que-jogar-lixo-e-entulho-em-mangue.html
<xuxuco> Rudolf
<xuxuco> qantos anos ja tem o debian
<xuxuco> uns 10?
<Rudolf> xuxuco: nem imagino
<xuxuco> deve ser uns 10
<xuxuco> kkkk
<xuxuco> ou mais
<xuxuco> minha primeiro distro usei com 16 anos
<xuxuco> e era debians
<xuxuco> hj to com 23
<xuxuco> deve ser uns 10
<xuxuco> pow
<xuxuco> vi no wikipedia
<xuxuco> 93
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> quase 1 vovo
<pjalask> alguém ai e do DF?
<pjalask> vai para o Debian Day no Projeção?
<mwallacesd> Hello there!
<mwallacesd> =P
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, blz?
<tinhos> Gente, alguém ai sabe por que meu ubuntu com o tempo vai ficando lerdo?! eu reinicio e ele fica de boa, abre o painel rapidamente e tudo o mais... Só que conforme vou usando ele vai ficando bem carregado e tem horas que o menu demora cerca de 5 segundos para abrir.. fica muito lento! E eu só utilizo o Firefox, thunderbird.. nada muito "pesado". pensei que fosse por causa do 3D, mas eu iniciei o sistema com o 2D e deu uma aliviada .. mas passa o temp
<tinhos> o fica lento novamente.
<hggdh> tinhos: boa chance do FFox estar carregando a memória -- dê uma olhada em htop ou top
<tinhos> hggdh, também achei isso, ele fica bem pesado... mas o Chrome vive bixando aqui e o opera é ainda mais pesado que o firefox, fico sem opções bacanas de navegador.
<hggdh> tinhos: o que eu fazia por cá, quando usava o FFox, era fecha-lo & reinicia-lo de tempos em tempos
<hggdh> já tive o FFox usando 6G de memória
<tinhos> é o que eu venho fazendo também. Pensei que tivesse outra solução. Mas pelo jeito.. :/ vou continuar fazendo isso mesmo.
<hggdh> heh. Lamento, mas isto é um resultado de fragmentação da memória em uso pelo FFox
<hggdh> (se este for o teu caso, é claro)
<pjalask> tikho! pode ser tbm o flash, pois o plugin consome muito.
<tinhos> sim sim... vamos aguardar aii pelo 12.10 vê se melhora um pouco isso!
<hggdh> bem, ffox é atualisado continuamente, não é necessário esperar pelo Quantal
<hggdh> (se bem que estou a rodar o Quantal, e ainda vejo o mesmo comportamento)
<nunuco> boa tarde povo
<nunuco> gostaria de saber qual melhor distro linux para notebook com I5 e placa de video
<barna_> nunuco, a melhor distro é aquela q atende melhor as suas necessidades!
<Guest51958> preciso de ajuda
<barna_> Guest48625, não temos bola de cristal! fale o seu problema, quem souber, vai lhe ajudar
<nunuco> barna_, pois entao, mas gostaria de saber qual melhor atende esses hardwares
<barna_> nunuco, num I5 vc pode instalar qualquer distro q vai rodar legal!
<nunuco> barna_,  e placa de video..?
<barna_> nunuco, num sendo uma via ou sis vai funfar de boa!
<nunuco> amd
<barna_> nunuco, qual placa de video é esse I5
<nunuco> ubuntu nao ficou bom..
<barna_> não, q rolou?
<kayo> eu tenho um i5+amd
<kayo> aki é de boa
<kernel> qual programa eu uso para fazer criar projetos com slides?
<nunuco> eu instalei mas ficou estranho, funcionando mal...sei la
<nunuco> algo do tipo
<nunuco> kernel, pode usar o pw do libreoffice, ou LaTeX
<nunuco> eu recomendo aprender latex
<barna_> kernel, libre office draw???
<kernel> :D
<nunuco> kernel, mas a curva eh muito grande..
<kernel> hehehe
<nunuco> kernel, curva de aprendizado
<kernel> eu tenho aqui o Draw
<kernel> vou testa-lo mais tarde
<kernel> valeus
<barna_> :)
<nunuco> barna_, pois entao, eu instalei o ubuntu e o dirver grafico, so que nao sei se eu sou muito iniciante no linux que nao ficou bom. ele fica dando uns legs na hora de abrir o proprio navegador, da uma palas com alguns app. muito estranho. sem contar o aquecimento.
<nunuco> barna_, detalhe estou com dual boot. nao sei se isso influencia. e outra coisa que andei lendo que tem uma manha na hora de instalar e distribuir as partiçoes...enfim
<barna_> nunuco, eu tenho 7 OS instalados aki, tudo funfando blz!
<nunuco> pode crer...entao as letras ficam um pouco embçada tbm
<barna_> nunuco, qual ubuntu vc instalou/
<barna_> ?
<nunuco> nao sei o que fazer...nunca consegui ter o linux rodando 100% sempre tem algum problema...
<nunuco> barna_, 12.04 precise
<barna_> nunuco, pra quem ta começando o melhor mesmo é o ubuntu, é mais facil de mexer!
<nunuco> barna_, como faço uso de notebook ele tem um problema com as teclas de funçao..
<nunuco> entao, instalei alguns softwares via central de programas ubuntu... eles nao rodaram bem todos com problemas
<nunuco> os que isntalei via apt-get funfam que uma beleza...
<barna_> nunuco, vc tem a configurar o layalt do seu teclado, o meu note é importado, num tem ç etc...
<nunuco> e com relaçao as partiçoes influi em alguma coisa, swap..?
<barna_> é só mudar o layalt!
<barna_> nunuco, sim, tem a ter a swap, nem grande nem pequena D+
<kernel> no maximo 1gb
<kernel> é o tamanho da partição de troca
<kernel> pelo menos eu faço aqui assim ;)
<kernel> a nao ser que va rodar um banco de dados em oracle
<kernel> ae tem que ser maior
<kernel> kkkkk
<nunuco> barna_, eu fiz automatico pelo instalador do ubuntu. e instale via pendrive tbm
<barna_> nunuco, o ideal seria vc mesmo fazer as partições, eu nunca instalei no automatico!
<barna_> num sei como ele faz!
<nunuco> barna_, pois entao ouvi dizer ser melhor mas nao tenho a minima noçao... sei que tenho que ter a swap e uma ext4mas tamanha logica ou primaria e o ponto de montagem
<barna_> nunuco, qual o tamanho so seu hd?
<barna_> *do
<nunuco> tenho 500gb
<barna_> certo, quanto vc quer dixar pro linux e quanto pro win?
<nunuco> metade metade ta bom
<barna_> massa, eu faria o seguinte, 20gb colocaria no ponto de montagem /  (sistma operacional) 229 no ponto de montagem /home (arquivos pessoais/meus documentos) e 1gb pra swap
<nunuco> e onde sao isntalados os programas?
<barna_> no /
<nunuco> 20gb dá e sobra?
<nunuco> barna_, primaria ou logica ?
<barna_> aki eu tenho 15gb pro / , tenho tudo que preciso e ainda sobra!
<nunuco> e outra nao quero usar o gnome 3
<barna_> nunuco, a partição primaria só aceita 4, se vc for ter um hd com mais de 4 partições ai vc tem q criar uma logica e dentro da logica fazer as outras....
<nunuco> barna_, é bom atualizar enquanto instala?
<nunuco> barna_, qual diferença entra logica e primaria?
<barna_> nunuco, o ubuntu 12.04 vem por padrão com o unity, gnome 3 só se vc instalar!
<barna_> nunuco, quando eu to instalando e to com uma boa internet eu manda atualizar enquanto instala
<nunuco> ops, digo unity... tem como instalar o gnome 3? ou o classic?
<barna_> nunuco, gnome 3, o classico num tem geito!
<nunuco> barna_, ?
<barna_> nunuco, agora re lembrando aki, vc pode testar o mint tb, ele ja vem todo configurado.....
<barna_> nunuco, http://linuxmint.com/ as vezes é uma boa opção
<nunuco> barna_, ja ouvi falar mas nunca usei... tipo nao tem usar a versao do gnome do ubuntu 11?
<barna_> nunuco, gnome 2.x?
<nunuco> sim com a barra em cima e embaixo
<barna_> nunuco, no 12.04 não, eu e muitos usuarios gostariamos de telo, mas não tem!
<nunuco> pq eu instalei ele
<barna_> como assim?
<nunuco> tem como te mandar um print?
<revolts> nunuco, há o gnome classic
<nunuco> esse..
<revolts> mas ele não é o gnome 2
<revolts> é similar a ele
<nunuco> hmm
<barna_> ah, o fall-back!
<nunuco> exato
<revolts> pelo q li no blog ubuntu sc
<barna_> aquela gambiarra mal feita!
<nunuco> ele funciona 100?5
<revolts> ele é baseado no gnome 3
<nunuco> 100%?
<Daekdroom> Não é uma gambiarra mal feita não.
<Daekdroom> Na versão 12.04 LTS ele é bem parecido com o GNOME 2.30
<revolts> alguem esta tendo um bug do unity q ele simplesmente some e reabre?
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-17
<familia> pessoal ajudinha aqui, alguem me ajuda a instalar isso: http://www.dev47apps.com/droidcam/linuxx/
<familia> parace simples mas estou com dificuldades
<sistematico> familia: O que quer fazer?
<sistematico> Andre_Gondim: Quem está aí?
<familia> sistematico: oi, estou tentando instalar aquele programa para usar a camera do meu celular como webcam. Acontece que já estrai a pasta no meu desktop e apos executar cd ~/Desktop/ nada acontece
<Rudolf> sistematico: it's dead
<sistematico> Rudolf: Cara, isso não é meio mórbido?
<Rudolf> sistematico: bem
<Rudolf> rsrsrr
<Rudolf> acontece
<sistematico> Rudolf: O cara usar a conta de alguem morto?
<Rudolf> deve estar em alguma vps remota
<sistematico> Rudolf: Puta falta de respeito isso aí.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Só se for.
<Rudolf> acredito que seja viu
<Rudolf> na hora que o serviço vencer
<sistematico> Rudolf: Mas que é muito estranho, é.
<Rudolf> ele cai
<Rudolf> pior eu ficar chamando
<Rudolf> não tinha ligado o nome a pessoa
<Rudolf> depois que me lembrei
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> familia: cd ~/Desktop não faz nada
<Rudolf> familia: apenas entra no diretorio Desktop usuário corrente
<sistematico> eh..
<Rudolf> "...du usuário corrente"
<Rudolf> tá foda
<Rudolf> s/du/do
<sistematico> Não.
<familia> sistematico: e como eu procedo a instalação? estava seguindo as instruções do site
<sistematico> É du mesmo.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> familia: OK. Peraí.
<sistematico> familia: Lá fala pra baixar o pacote, extrair e rodar o ./install com alguns parâmetros.
<sistematico> familia: Fez isso?
<Rudolf> 3, 2, 1...
<sistematico> heh
<familia> que parametros são esses? Quando eu abro o Install me da algumas opções como Executar, Executar em um terminal e Exibir. Já selecionei todas as opções e nada aconteceu.
<Rudolf> oh gosh
<sistematico> familia: Não.
<sistematico> familia: Esquece os gráficos.
<familia> sistematico: na vdd "executar em um terminal" faz um terminal piscar na tela e ja sumir
<sistematico> familia: A instalação é feita no terminal.
<sistematico> familia: Esquece isso.
<sistematico> familia: Não é assim que se faz.
<familia> sistematico: ok ok, mas me ajude a manusear o terminal para instalar o programa
<sistematico> familia: Antes de qualquer coisa, abre um terminal.
<familia> aberto
<sistematico> familia: Onde salvou o pacote?
<familia> no downloads, mas tbm fiz uma copia no desktop
<sistematico> familia: cd ~/Desktop
<familia> cheguei ate ai :P
<familia> sistematico: o que vem dps?
<sistematico> familia: Baixou o x86 ou o outro?
<familia> x86
<familia> sistematico: x86
<sistematico> familia: tar xzf droidcam-x86.tar.gz
<sistematico> familia: ls
<sistematico> familia: Qual pasta aparece? droidcam ou algo assim?
<familia> sistematico: apareceu umas coisas
<familia> sistematico: droidcam  droidcam-x86  droidcam-x86.tar.gz  icon.png  install  README  webcam
<sistematico> familia: Certo.
<sistematico> familia: rm -rf droidcam   droidcam-x86
<sistematico> familia: tar xzf droidcam-x86.tar.gz
<sistematico> De novo.
<familia> dei os 2 comandos acima e nao apareceu nd
<sistematico> familia: ls
<MarconM> boa noite
<sistematico> MarconM: Boa noite.
<familia> sistematico: aparece isso: droidcam  droidcam-x86.tar.gz  icon.png  install  README  webcam
<sistematico> familia: cd droidcam
<MarconM> sistematico: e ae como q ta
<sistematico> MarconM: Bem! E você?
<familia> sistematico: bash: cd: droidcam: Não é um diretório
<sistematico> familia: ./install
<MarconM> tudo tranquilo
<MarconM> tentando instalar o mpd
<familia> sistematico: mesmo com o erro acima?
<sistematico> MarconM: Tentando?
<sistematico> hehehehe
<sistematico> familia: Sim.
<familia>  -- INSTALL:  Building DrodCam v4l driver..
<familia> make: *** /lib/modules/3.5.1-1.fc17.i686/build: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado.  Pare.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> familia: Ele pede libs do Fedora.
<Rudolf> taran!
<sistematico> familia: Isso é MUITO curioso.
<familia> sistematico: estou usando fedora
<sistematico> hahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<familia> sistematico: fedora 17 com gnome
<MarconM> sistematico: sim ... eu nao consigo configurar esse mpd
<sistematico> E pede ajuda no #ubuntu-br?
<sistematico> hahahahahhahahahahahahahahaa
<sistematico> d+
<familia> sistematico: no fundo eh tudo igual
<sistematico> claro
<sistematico> 100%
<Rudolf> aham
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehiuehe
<familia> sistematico: e no forum do fedora nem deve ter ninguem
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<sistematico> mto bom
<sistematico> familia: sudo su
<sistematico> familia: ./install
<familia>  -- INSTALL:  Building DrodCam v4l driver..
<familia> make: *** /lib/modules/3.5.1-1.fc17.i686/build: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado.  Pare.
<Rudolf> familia: cara, vc não tem os modulos do kernel instalados
<sistematico> familia: Precisa do pacote build-essential ou seja lá o que o Fedora use.
<Rudolf> familia: seu sistema é ZOADO
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieiuehe
<Rudolf> familia: mancueba
<rafaelsoaresbr> familia: precisa ter instalado o make/g++, no ubuntu é build-essential
<Rudolf> alias, aqui já foi
<sistematico> familia: Não tenho ideia de como te ajudar, mas seu que precisa de algum pacote.
<familia> sistematico: vou procurar no gerenciador de pacotes
<Rudolf> sistematico: o ./install está sem o x
<sistematico> familia: Não tenho ideia de como te ajudar, mas sei que precisa de algum pacote.
<Rudolf> sistematico: instalei aqui
<Rudolf> sistematico: essa joça é modulo do kernel
<Rudolf> sistematico: se não instalar os pacotes DO FEDORA para compilação de kernel NÃO vai rolar
<Rudolf> sistematico: como faz isso? nem imagino
<sistematico> familia: Leia o README do programa.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Eu usei o Fedora esses dias.
<MarconM> sistematico: o que ele quer instlar ?
<Rudolf> sistematico: eu vi e saí correndo
<sistematico> Rudolf: Muito bom, mas não pra mim.
<Rudolf> MarconM: não o familia quer instalar um driver do kernel
<Rudolf> o familia
<MarconM> hunm
<Rudolf> ou a familia
<Rudolf> num sabo
<sistematico> MarconM: Ele quer instalar o DroidCam no Fedora, nada mais natural que pedir ajuda no canal do Ubuntu.
<MarconM> se le quer compular
<MarconM> compilar
<MarconM> sudo apt-get install make gcc build-essentials
<familia> Rudolf: oi?
<Rudolf> familia: oi, tudo bem?
<MarconM> claro que ele tme que olhar o REAME
<sistematico> MarconM: Ele num tá usando Ubuntu.
<kernel> deixei de citar meu nick!
<MarconM> 0.0
<kernel> quero durmirrr
<Rudolf> aeeeeeeeee
<kernel> =x
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> sistematico: tenso
<sistematico> MarconM: Lê o que eu escrevi ali ^
<Rudolf> MarconM: pegou o bonde a alguns metros de vc
<sistematico> heh
<MarconM> sistematico: auehauheauea dae complica
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<sistematico> Rudolf: E quase caiu ao pular da plataforma.
<MarconM> xo ve eu uso windwos .... onde eu pego assistencia do ubuntu
<Rudolf> sistematico: pior!
<familia> Rudolf: tudo, vc vai me ajudar?
<MarconM> 0.0
<Rudolf> familia: tudo que tinha que falar, já disse acima
<sistematico> Rudolf: Leia o README e a documentação do Fedora.
<Rudolf> sistematico: eu?
<Rudolf> sistematico: eu não
<sistematico> haiehaieua
<familia> sistematico: nao tem informações relevantes no readme
<sistematico> familia: Leia o README e a documentação do Fedora.
<Rudolf> familia: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_fedora
<sistematico> Rudolf: Ah! Lê você tambem pô!
<Rudolf> familia: segue esse guia, depois instale, como root, este modulo
<sistematico> haheiaeuaheiaeuaheiauehaeiaueaea
<Rudolf> sistematico: cara, sono
<Rudolf> sistematico: e preciso estudar eletrica
<familia> sistematico: ta zuando comigo nao esta?
<Rudolf> qual a natureza da porra do campo magnetico
<Rudolf> a resposta de um fdp
<sistematico> familia: Aí ó! o Rudolf te passou o esquema! Tá na mão!
<Rudolf> 4 equações
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> familia: Pior que não.
<Rudolf> é, pior que não
<sistematico> Rudolf: Mas você estuda Engª Elétrica?
<familia> sistematico: antes de mais nada akilo eh pro fedora 2, estou usando a versao 17
<Rudolf> sistematico: produção
<Rudolf> familia: aeeee, vc leu
<Rudolf> familia: agora vai no google e procura para o 17
<rafaelsoaresbr> familia: no REAME vc vai ter os prerequisitos para a instalação desse treco aí.
<sistematico> haieaehiaeuaehiaeuehae
<sistematico> familia: README não tem esse nome a tôa, acredite!
<sistematico> familia: Sempre leia o README e INSTALL de um aplicativo/pacote.
<sistematico> familia: Sem excessão.
<Rudolf> familia: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Building_a_custom_kernel
<sistematico> familia: Em um determinado momento, isso vai salvar sua pele, acredite.
<rafaelsoaresbr> sistematico: concordo
<Rudolf> familia: http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-install-compile-linux-kernel-3-0-in-fedora-15-and-14/
<rafaelsoaresbr> se o programa for bem documentado
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: é, tem essa
<Rudolf> essa borra de droidcam nem para compactar o arquivo direito
<Rudolf> abri aqui
<familia> vamos esclarecer uma coisa, eu leio o readme e já disse que nao tem nenhuma informação relevante naquele arquivo
<Rudolf> voou arquivo para todo lado na minha pasta downloads
<Rudolf> se ferrar
<Rudolf> familia: eu concordo
<Rudolf> heuehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> familia: esse readme só faz referencia a placa de som
<Rudolf> familia: mas bora instalar o kernel do fedora
<sistematico> Podemos aprender até com nossos inimigos. -- Winston Churchill
<familia> Rudolf: boa observação
<rafaelsoaresbr> familia: mal documentado entao.
<Rudolf> familia: assim como a pasta de modulos que ele tanto quer
<Rudolf> familia: a boa noticia, é que essa pasta ele quer no final
<rafaelsoaresbr> familia: no site nao tem nenhum FAQ?
<Rudolf> familia: ou seja, pelo menos compilou no seu sistema
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: site ponzo
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: se o modulo for tão bom quanto a doc, FODEO
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: é uma bomba
<sistematico> Que é mal-feito bagaray esse droidcam isso é..
<rafaelsoaresbr> kkkkkkk
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: deve queimar o pc e o celular
<sistematico> Não há como negar.
<sistematico> Olha..
<sistematico> Se ele funciona, eu aceito com grande surpresa.
<familia> obrigado pela ajuda de vcs. Acontece que eu ja tenho uma web cam, mas ela só funciona no cheese, por isso qria testar esse programa
<Rudolf> familia: aproveita e vai fazendo passo a passo, se falhar pergunta aqui que te dou uma mao
<sistematico> familia: Força na peruca que tu consegue!
<sistematico> familia: BTW, tu precisa das libs do seu Kernel, isso não é difícil de achar.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Você usa qual Linux?
<familia> sistematico: ok. agradeço a paciencia e a ajuda prestada, mas vou dormir agr. tchau
<Rudolf> gentoo, desde 2004
<Rudolf> somente
<Rudolf> no desk né
<Rudolf> trabalho é o que o cliente queria
<Rudolf> agora não trabalho mais com linux, graças a deus
<sistematico> Porque essa raiva no coração?
<sistematico> Não acho o Linux ruim.
<Rudolf> não é isso
<Rudolf> perdi tesão pela área de info
<Rudolf> opnião pessoal
<sistematico> Todos nós.
<sistematico> Rudolf: Já usou o Arch Linux?
<Rudolf> sistematico: pouco
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas não posso dizer se é bom ou ruim
<Rudolf> sistematico: não gostei
<sistematico> Rudolf: Recomendo, o negócio é veloz viu..
<kernel> é sim
<sistematico> Foi nesse mesmo canal, alguem que eu infelizmente não lembro o nome, me recomendou o Arch Linux, em 2006, eu tambem não conhecia.
<kernel> sistematico, tou com voce
<kernel> brevemente vou por o systemd aqui
<kernel> ta com ele ae né sistematico
<sistematico> kernel: Sim.
<sistematico> kernel: Pure Systemd.
<Rudolf> sistematico: não vi diferença cara
<sistematico> kernel: Só que fica meio ligeiro, até pra desligar o PC é embaçado.
<sistematico> kernel: systemctl halt
<sistematico> Rudolf: No que? Arch Linux ou Systemd?
<Rudolf> sistematico: no arch, o systemd é atual
<Rudolf> sistematico: e sim, systemd é bem rápido
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas velocidade de boot não é algo que me incomoda
<sistematico> Rudolf: Olha, uso o Debian Testing e Arch Linux.
<kernel> o systemd so influencia na inicialização?
<sistematico> Rudolf: O Debian roda num Atom 1.6 Dual-Core.
<Rudolf> kernel: sim
<Rudolf> kernel: ACHO que sim
<kernel> é um gerenciamento de inicialização né
<Rudolf> kernel: pelo pouco que sei dele
<sistematico> Rudolf: O Arch roda num Celeron 1.3 Single Core.
<Rudolf> kernel: sim, tal o udev
<sistematico> Rudolf: No Debian, vídeos em 720px travam.
<sistematico> Rudolf: No Arch eu assisto vídeos em 1080px sem travar.
<kernel> pensava que o udev era um gerenciador dinâmico de dispositivos
<kernel> e nao de inicialização
<kernel> ;|
<Rudolf> sistematico: video é codec cara
<Rudolf> kernel: inclusive
<Rudolf> kernel: o systemd vai fazer o mesmo
<Rudolf> kernel: inicialização e dispositivos
<sistematico> Rudolf: Inslações default, usando o VLC e Mplayer.
<Rudolf> por exemplo um pendrive
<kernel> ele fica no lugar no init?
<kernel> e do sysV?
<Rudolf> sistematico: isso é muito superficial e relativo
<Rudolf> sistematico: a maioria dos codecs são fechados
<Rudolf> sistematico: e distros fazem acordos
<sistematico> kernel: Systemd num é só inicialização não.
<Rudolf> sistematico: video não é um bom exemplo comparativo
<kernel> ah sim
<sistematico> kernel: Dá uma lida sobre ele.
<Rudolf> gente, vou estudar
<Rudolf> abraços pro ces
<sistematico> Ok.
<sistematico> Abraço.
<Rudolf> a gente se esbarra poraque amanha (hoje)
<sistematico> kernel: Systemd cuida dos logs, tem o journald e mais uma porrada de coisas.
<sistematico> kernel: Ele meio que centraliza várias áreas do PC só pra ele.
<sistematico> kernel: É uma parada muito sinistra, eu não sei te explicar direito, tem que ler para saber.
<sistematico> kernel: https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/752a690f-8e93-4948-b7a3-c060117e8665/entry/systemd_parte_1?lang=en
<sistematico> kernel: Esse site é muito bom.
<sistematico> Valeu, abraços, vou pegar um berço ali..
<Augusto> boa noite
<Augusto> alquem online?
<AndreVieira> Bom dia a todos
<zula> lol
<Rudolf> bol
<zula> não sabia que tinha tanta gente assim :)
<pjalask> bom dia calangos linux!
<Rudolf> pjalask: bom dia
<pjalask> Rudolf: vc tem certificação LPI?
<Rudolf> pjalask: não
<pjalask> Rudolf: vou começar a estudar e gostaria de umas dicas, tipos uns livros...
<Rudolf> pjalask: de 0 a 100 quanto conhece de linux?
<Rudolf> pjalask: de 0 a 100 quanto conhece de hardware?
<Rudolf> pjalask: de 0 a 100 quanto conhece de rede?
<pjalask> Rudolf: 60=redes, 55=hadware e 35=linux
<Rudolf> pjalask: blza
<pjalask> Rudolf: +D
<Rudolf> pjalask: parta para o guiafoca nivel intermediario
<Rudolf> pjalask: já que seu fraco é só linux mesmo
<pjalask> Rudolf: humm blz
<Rudolf> pjalask: é um começo
<Rudolf> pjalask: mas recomendo livros para a primeira vez
<Rudolf> pjalask: se passar de primeira OTIMO
<Rudolf> pjalask: se não passar faça um curso web
<pjalask> Rudolf: Quais livros vc recomenda e quais curso web?
<Rudolf> CBT
<Rudolf> nugget
<pjalask> Rudolf: humm vlw vou pesquisar
<nunuco> bom dia
<nunuco> algume me ajuda com repositorio?
<Sander> aloha
<Sander> bom dia a todos...
<Rudolf> dia
<Sander> alguém on pra dar um help?
<Rudolf> Sander: bom dia.
<Sander> é uma dúvida que tenho sobre instalar o ubuntu no pen drive
<Sander> quero instalar ele em modo persistent... porém gostaria de remover a parte que posso fazer instalação
<Sander> alguém?
<geekluc> tarrrrdeee
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa
<Rudolf> aob
<rafaelsoaresbr> alguém instalou o xchat-gnome e percebeu que ele se recusa a abrir?
<rafaelsoaresbr> o jeito foi instalar o smuxi
<geekluc> rafaelsoaresbr, eu uso o xchat-gnome
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: já usou quassel?
<rafaelsoaresbr> geekluc: aqui ele não abre, pede pra enviar aquele relatorio de erros, 64bits aqui
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rudolf: nunca usei
<geekluc> rafaelsoaresbr, aqui tbm é 64bits
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rudolf: tem quatro pacotes: quassel, quassel-qt4, quassel-client, quassel-client-qt4
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: escolhe um uai
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: alias, um dos clientes
<rafaelsoaresbr> ele instala bibliotecas do kde?
<rafaelsoaresbr> quassel-client: 2MiB para baixar, quassel-client-qt4: 60,6MiB :O
<rafaelsoaresbr> ou melhor quassel-client-qt4 2MiB quassel-client 60,6MiB
<Rudolf> se vc usar o qt4, ele instala QT
<rafaelsoaresbr> ninguém merece instalar 60MiB pra um cliente irc rsrsrs
<rafaelsoaresbr> vou instalar o qt4 2MiB
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: cara, vc só experimenta se quiser
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: eu hein1
<Rudolf> comer
<rafaelsoaresbr> kk
<rafaelsoaresbr> o cara tah estressado
<rafaelsoaresbr> saindo pra testar o quassel...
<rafaelsoaresbr> bom dia alvaro
<alvaro> olá
<xuxuco> ricos
<aham> revolts?
<sistematico> aham
<sistematico> Ali ->
<aham> blz
<revolts> ?
<luck_> como executar em modo grafico script xxx.sh ou outro programa tipo em c ?
<sistematico> luck_: ./xxx.sh ?
<sistematico> luck_: Se bem que xxx é um nome estranho.
<luck_> sistematico : ./ em modo texto via terminal me reviro ao executar do windows
<sistematico> Mas tudo bem, vou interpretar como se fosse o programa KISSES.sh e não outra coisa :)
<sistematico> luck_: Windows não tem suporte a *.sh amiguinho.
<luck_> sistematico : ok sim mas quero executar um programa em c por exemplo em modo grafico no ubuntu
<sistematico> Já no Linux, meus programas gráficos funcionam assim ./programa.sh ou ./programa.py
<luck_> sistematico : tipo clicando
<sistematico> luck_: Mesma coisa.
<sistematico> luck_: O que quer fazer?
<luck_> sistematico : tenho o jogo da velha em c++ mas so consigo executa lo no terminal ./jogodavelha.sh
<luck_> sistematico : funciona mas so em c no modo grafico clicando em cima pede qual programa deste vc deseja que abra o jogo?
<sistematico> luck_: Programa em C++ não é *.sh, é *.cpp
<sistematico> luck_: Pra funcionar com o clique, o programa tem que ter permissões 777, ou 755, não sei ao certo.
<guimaluf> sistematico, *.cpp é código fonte de C++, o que ele tá querendo é executar um binário pelo GUI
<sistematico> guimaluf: E?
<sistematico> guimaluf: Isso não torna o *.sh uma extensão do C++, certo?
<Rudolf> !?
<sistematico> Rudolf: <luck_> sistematico : tenho o jogo da velha em c++ mas so consigo executa lo no terminal ./jogodavelha.sh
<sistematico> Rudolf: <guimaluf> sistematico, *.cpp é código fonte de C++, o que ele tá querendo é executar um binário pelo GUI
<Rudolf> sistematico: ou g++ jogodavelha.cpp -o jogodavelha.sh
<sistematico> C++ usando *.sh?
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehiuehiuehieuhe
<sistematico> É de lascar o cano.
<Rudolf> luck_: file jogodavelha.sh, por favor
<guimaluf> ele confundil e eu entendi outra coisa xD
<guimaluf> pelo visto ele já solucionou o problema
<sistematico> BTW, só se dentro do *.sh tiver um binário do C++, sei lá.
<sistematico> guimaluf: Ou desistiu de jogar o maldito jogo da velha.
<sistematico> Que convenhamos, é só pra velha jogar mesmo.
<guimaluf> sistematico, minha sugestão ia ser essa, fazer um bash com o binário sendo chamado dentro pra ele poder executar o binario na GUI
<guimaluf> xD
<guimaluf> desconheco qualquer coisa que funcione para binario assim como em bash: "bash script.sh"
<sistematico> <guimaluf> sistematico, minha sugestão ia ser essa, fazer um bash com o binário sendo chamado dentro pra ele poder executar o binario na GUI
<sistematico> Pra que?
<guimaluf> sistematico, "no modo grafico clicando em cima pede qual programa deste vc deseja que abra o jogo?"
<guimaluf> o que vc selecionaria pra executar um binário?
<sistematico> Nada.
<sistematico> Não há associação para o binário, ele já é o que deve ser rodado.
<sistematico> Se está pedindo associação, já começou errado.
<sistematico> guimaluf: Quando eu crio algo em PyGTK ou PyGobject aqui, ele simplesmente abre, não me pergunta qual programa eu desejo usar.
<sistematico> guimaluf: Estou certo ou errado?
<sistematico> guimaluf: Agora, se o Shebang está errado, ou o programa não foi compilado, então não me venham com xurumelas.
<sistematico> heh
<guimaluf> sistematico, realmente, não há associação pra binário.
<sistematico> guimaluf: Tenho uma séria desconfiança que ele está tentando rodar o fonte ao invés do binário.
<sistematico> hahahahahahhahahahahahahaa
<Kalling> Boa tarde
<guimaluf> sistematico, lol
<sistematico> Minha percepção de Homem-Aranha me diz isso.
<sistematico> Kalling: Boa tarde.
<pjalask> Boa tarde! alguém pode me dizer onde posso ver o valor da prova LPI?
<pjalask> se alguém puder passar um link ficarei grato! pois fui no site da prometric e não encontrei nada sobre LPI.
<Aferreiramelo> pjalask tá querendo fazer LPI camarada
<Aferreiramelo> ?
<pjalask> Aferreiramelo: sim
<pjalask> Aferreiramelo: prova 101
<Aferreiramelo> Quer fazer aula ou só a avaliação?
<pjalask> Aferreiramelo: avaliação
<omelete> pjalask, se ñ tá achando lá oia na vue
<pjalask> omelete: vlw, vou da uma olhada
<Aferreiramelo> pjlask cara tem a http://www.4linux.com.br/ que aplica as provas
<Aferreiramelo> e tem a http://www.fuctura.com.br/
<pjalask> Aferreiramelo: vlw
<xuxuco> comprei
<xuxuco> compensado naval
<AndreVieira> Boa tarde, alguém trabalha com Banco de Dados de preferencia POSTGRESQL ?!
<sistematico> AndreVieira: Trabalhar eu não trabalho, mas tenho ele aqui ;)
<AndreVieira> Opa, preciso tirar uma duvida.
<AndreVieira> Tu pode me ajudar ?!
<sistematico> AndreVieira: Se fizer a pergunta, talvez.
<AndreVieira> Estou criando um relatório porém preciso extrair algumas informações de tabelas diferentes.
<AndreVieira> Que não tem nada relacionado entre elas.
<AndreVieira> Fuçando na net encontrei uma forma de realizar a consulta via select (select * from tabela)
<AndreVieira> Porém não me traz o resultado e sim o erro.
<zula> kiwii_: \o\ /o/
<kiwii_> o_o
<QuestLoder> oba tarde pessoal
<zula> lol
<ReVoLtS> :|
<QuestLoder> lol
<QuestLoder> Tudo mundo ai usando Ubuntu?
<zula> nop
<geekluc> claro q não
<geekluc> =D
<QuestLoder> Usando o que ai?
<geekluc> Eu uso macbuntu X.04 LTS
<ReVoLtS> Oo"
<ReVoLtS> lol
<QuestLoder> Hum
<QuestLoder> Mac ´e Tema do Ubuntu...
<geekluc> q?
<ReVoLtS> cara nao responde direito, dá nisso. ;P
<ReVoLtS> QuestLoder, uso o 12.04 :)
<QuestLoder> kkkk
<QuestLoder> Andei dando uma olhada nos mods
<QuestLoder> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/macbuntu.htm
<QuestLoder> Olha ai
<ReVoLtS> QuestLoder, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CF8QtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D63dDMaSC_Z4&ei=yaEuULqOLMbg0gHEkIDQBQ&usg=AFQjCNEixkPOfuz3V7HriUresohxiINgsg
<xuxuco> eu
<xuxuco> uso s.o proprio
<QuestLoder> ok
<xuxuco> xuxudows
<xuxuco> roda aplicações
<xuxuco> microsoft e linux
<ReVoLtS> xuxuco, altos nome hahahahaha
<xuxuco> s
<QuestLoder> kk
<zula> XD
<QuestLoder> Em que canto do Brasil vcs estão?
<zula> MS
<QuestLoder> zula é mulher ou homem?
<zula> mulher
<QuestLoder> show de bola mais um mulher no mundo Linux
<zula> :)
<QuestLoder> send zula usa qual distribuição?
<ReVoLtS> QuestLoder, viu o video?
<QuestLoder> vou vendo aqui
<ReVoLtS> agora q vi o link q mandei :|
<zula> QuestLoder: no meu note uso o ubuntu 10.1
<QuestLoder> Massa...
<QuestLoder> Usa somente o Linux?
<zula> nop
<zula> uso mais o w7 e o XP pq dou aulas
<zula> linux só por curiosidade por enquanto
<QuestLoder> Legal... está gostando das ferramentas?
<zula> sim sim, curti sim
<zula> no meu curso aprendi umas coisinhas, mas estudar a fundo ainda não fiz
<QuestLoder> maaa
<QuestLoder> MASSA
<QuestLoder> muito show de bola este MacUbuntu
<ReVoLtS> QuestLoder, eu uso aqui ele normal, prefiro o unity ;)
<QuestLoder> Acho o Unity muito feio...rs
<QuestLoder> Tentei rodar algumas aplicações de Webservice nele... só da pau....
<ReVoLtS> QuestLoder, aqui ele anda dando umas reiniciadas no unity ou no compiz mas to sem vontade de resolver
<QuestLoder> vcs viram o lançamento do KDE 5?
<ReVoLtS> fora o unity uso o i3-wm
<ReVoLtS> não gosto do kde, sei la, não me agrada :X
<QuestLoder> o kde realmente me impressionou.. pela estabilidade e facilidade de mexer...
<ReVoLtS> i3-wm ai sim vc pode dizer q é feio :D
<QuestLoder> kkk
<ReVoLtS> http://i3wm.org/
<QuestLoder> o irc é cagueta mesmo hein...rssss
<QuestLoder> estou vendo o ip de vcs...
<QuestLoder> zula usa o webchat
<ReVoLtS> QuestLoder, ql o meu? :D
<zula> QuestLoder: sim
<QuestLoder> kkkk vc renomeou o seu po...rs
<ReVoLtS> zula, adsl da oi, eu tbm :|
<QuestLoder> kkkk
<zula> ReVoLtS: ?
<ReVoLtS> sua net
<ReVoLtS> é adsl da oi correto?
<ReVoLtS> oi/brasil telecom
<zula> ah sim
<zula> XD
<zula> eu entendi outra coisa mahsahsah
<QuestLoder> Revoltz usando securança na connecxão...rs
<ReVoLtS> eu sismo com esse 201...
<zula> que alguém com o nome de adsl estava me dando oi XD
<ReVoLtS> hahah
<ReVoLtS> QuestLoder, :X
<ReVoLtS> QuestLoder, viu sobre o i3?
<QuestLoder> ainda não...
<QuestLoder> kkkk
<QuestLoder> quase cai da cadeira aqui zula...
<QuestLoder> kkkkk
<QuestLoder> adsl te dando um OI....rs
<zula> muashahsa
<zula> eu fiquei me perguntando aqui: wtf
<ReVoLtS> hahah
<ReVoLtS> zula, normal ele não entendeu o q falaram para ele tbm e acho que era theme >D
<ReVoLtS> mod*
<QuestLoder> kkkk
<QuestLoder> correria aqui....
<QuestLoder> faz parte...
<QuestLoder> Imagino que ai com a zula deve ser a mesma coisa
<zula> nem tanto
<zula> to só esperado alguém que me ofereceu carona pra ir pra casa aparecer
<QuestLoder> kkkk
<ReVoLtS> QuestLoder, workspace netbook é novidade no kde?
<QuestLoder> vc está onde po?
<QuestLoder> plamas tbm...
<QuestLoder> tem agora o dreamdestop
<QuestLoder> desktop... show de bola
<QuestLoder> zula
<zula> oi
<QuestLoder> Que estádo tu es?
<QuestLoder> está?
<zula> MS
<ReVoLtS> QuestLoder, acabei de ver o dreamdesktop, deve da uma pesada a mais isso.
<QuestLoder> isso deve.. mas gostei hein
<QuestLoder> não fica pesadão como no windows...
<QuestLoder> ficou show..
<QuestLoder> pessoal te mais.... foi bom falar com vcs...
<ReVoLtS> QuestLoder, té
<QuestLoder> hoje ou amanhã eu entro novamente no canal...
<QuestLoder> vcs entram sempre?
<zula> voltarei :)
<QuestLoder> Então a gente se vê por ai.... te mais
<[orca]> boa noite
<[orca]> alguém poderia me dizer qual o nome do servidor telnet???
<[orca]> pra um amigo...
<[orca]> o cliente é telnetd né? o server?
<[orca]> se alguém poder da a ajuda...
<[orca]> seria open-telnetd?
<ReVoLtS> [orca], http://andersontasso.wordpress.com/2012/07/27/telnet-server-no-ubuntu/
<geekluc> [orca], quer hackear quem ein?
<geekluc> seu danadinho!
<[orca]> xa ver
<[orca]> hackear não
<[orca]> ajudar, alsamixer
<[orca]> eu não tenho prática com ssh
<[orca]> usei mais elnet, então entre usar coisa desconhecida e ferrar algo prefiro usar uma coisa que eu conheco
<[orca]> geekluc: em fim.
<[orca]> bem.
<[orca]> telnetd já resolve entaum
<[orca]> aaa naum da muito certo naum
<[orca]> parece que vou ter q aprender a usar o ssh
<geekluc> vou chamar a cyber polícia ein [orca]
<[orca]> aaaaaaaa..
<geekluc> [orca], vc já usou o terminal do linux?
<[orca]> yeah
<[orca]> faço minhas coisas por lá
<[orca]> maioria
<geekluc> [orca], ssh é a mesma coisa
<geekluc> dãããã
<geekluc> oq o ssh faz é te dar acesso ao shell do outro pc
<geekluc> vc só precisa fazer
<geekluc> rodar o comando
<geekluc> ssh user@ip_ou_dominio
<geekluc> pronto
<geekluc> coloca a senha do user e vc estará "dentro" do terminal do pc em questão
<[orca]> é...
<[orca]> o server de ssh é openssh né?
<geekluc> [orca], yah
<[orca]> po faz um tempinho que não mecho com isso
<geekluc> [orca], qual parte do meu tuto vc não entendeu?
<[orca]> eu tinha planos pra estas minhas férias que passou de estudar mas eu meio que viciei mud =P
<geekluc> [orca], baleia!
<[orca]> geekluc: ssh user@, como mais ou menos assim?
<geekluc> [orca], é exatamente assim
<geekluc> vc digita exatamente isso no terminal
<geekluc> "ssh user@server"
<[orca]> humm.
<[orca]> interessante =)
<[orca]> po nunca imaginaria que um jogo de puro texto fosse me viciar uaua
<geekluc> [orca], acontence...
<[orca]> huahuahua
<[orca]> geekluc: já jogou mud?
<geekluc> [orca], não sei... já joguei vários jogos de texto
<[orca]> é tipo
<[orca]> geekluc: jogo online de rpg, medieval
<[orca]> geralmente..
<geekluc> acho que já joguei sim
<[orca]> é legalzinho.. grupar com pessoas pra matar um mob sei la =)
<[orca]> geekluc: engraçado que quem mais joga, sendo "vidente" como eu costumo falar aos que enchergam, os que jogam sao mais programadores mesmo, acho eu..
<geekluc> [orca], eu sou programador =)
<geekluc> [orca], vc é cego?
<[orca]> é...
<[orca]> bem, sim
<geekluc> [orca], o xchat lê pra você? Dá pra entender de boa?
<[orca]> não
<[orca]> nunca usei, na verdade
<[orca]> eu uso pidgin
<[orca]> e as vezes outro cliente
<geekluc> [orca], o pidgin lê então? xD
<Boner> [orca] qual o nome do jogo
<[orca]> pelo wine, cliente por voz...
<[orca]> arkadiamud
<[orca]> e...
<[orca]> geekuc: sim ele ler...
<[orca]> geekluc*
<[orca]> faço os nicks na mão XD
<geekluc> [orca], conhece alguma piada de cego?
<[orca]> ah, acho que muitos huahuahua
<[orca]> tipo o orca ler melhor os apps em gtk
<[orca]> boner: já jogou algum mud? =)
<Boner> [orca] já mas faz muito tempo
<Boner> decidi n jogar esse
<Boner> já tenho contra tempos de mais
<[orca]> é...
<[orca]> boner: como sou estudante, tenho um tempo "de sobra"
<Boner> [orca] hj vou tomar vodka
<[orca]> geekluc: em fim...
<Boner> ficar bebado aqui no pc
<Boner> isso tb pode ser entendido como tempo de sobra
<[orca]> boner: como assim?
<Boner> tenho tempo para beber
<Boner> tenho tempo de sobra
<Boner> ;)
<[orca]> ahaa.
<[orca]> trocar a bebida pelo mud pode ser melhor.
<[orca]> *laugh*
<Boner> ahahaha
<Boner> que nada
<[orca]> boner: é... tinha planos pra estudar um pouco de programação, para passa tempo, mas o mud me pegou primeiro risada
<Boner> bem isso que eu estava estudando agora a pouco
<Boner> programação
<[orca]> é...
<Boner> sim sim
<[orca]> só como eu ainda estud no ensino fundamental, ainda falta muuito, pra chegar a eu estudar que eu gosto XD
<Boner> :)
<[orca]> boner: qual mud tu jogava? te lembra ainda?
<Boner> isso faz tempo
<Boner> época em que irc n era só usado por programadores
<Boner> e sim pelo povo no geral
<Boner> n lembro
<geekluc> [orca], Você já pensou em ser policial?
<[orca]> naum te lembra entanum?
<Boner> n
<[orca]> hmm.
<[orca]> boner: não sei os muds mais antigo  mas pelo uq sei o que tem pelo menos 6 anos de duração é o debomud
<[orca]> geekluc: cm assim?
<Boner> [orca] n entendo de mud
<Boner> eu jogava uns escritos em script de irc mesmo
<Boner> feito pelos operadores
<Boner> do canal em questão
<geekluc> [orca], pq as chances de vc ir à um tiroteio seriam razoaveis... Sacou? "Cego em tiroteio"!
<Boner> velha brasnet
<[orca]> ah, sim
<Boner> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[orca]> hoje é a virtualife naum?
<Boner> geekluc ele é cego ?
<Boner> [orca] nem se compara
<[orca]> ah risada
<geekluc> Boner, sim...
<Boner> geekluc n creio que scripts estejam tão evoluidos assim
<Boner> irc para cegos ?
<[orca]> boner: bem. os bots de irc.. até que sao legais eu acho. mas deveria ser mais aperfeiçoado, sei la
<[orca]> sim cara
<geekluc> [orca], quantos dedos estou mostrando?
<geekluc> aheuehaueauheauh
<geekluc> foi mal
<geekluc> ahhahahahaah
<[orca]> orca é um projeto da gnu que é para as distros que usam gnome terem esta acessiblidade
<Boner> kkkkkkkkk
<geekluc> [orca], você já viu aqueles óculos para cegos?
<[orca]> ah, esta as vezes irrita :-)
<[orca]> dependendo do sentido.
<geekluc> ver claro que não viu né
<geekluc> kkkk
<geekluc> você entendeu xD
<[orca]> sim.
<geekluc> [orca], já usou?
<[orca]> geekluc: meu problema, é no nervo ótico,não tem óculos
<geekluc> [orca], não tem como recuperar? com células tronco sei lá
<[orca]> talvez neste jeito sim
<[orca]> mas como ainda é em fase de testes..
<[orca]> boner: da uma pesquisada quando tiver um tempo em acessiblidaes no ambiente gnome.
<geekluc> [orca], vc tem qts anos?
<Boner> n sei se isso ajuda mais vamos lá
<[orca]> geekluc: bem,  problema que o linux a galera ainda não leva o projeto sei la, só algumas pessoas que levam a sério, no windows tem muito mais programas para dvs que no linux.
<[orca]> 14.
<Boner> uma vez para comer uma garota eu menti que tinha ajudado a programar um programa  para acessibilidade de cegos
<Boner> kkkkkkk
<[orca]> ahahaa
<[orca]> o orca é em python, inclusive
<[orca]> queria entender mais de python aí eu tentava fazer algo
<geekluc> opa
<geekluc> [orca], sou programador python xD
<[orca]> :-)
<geekluc> Boner, o legal de ser cego é que garotas não ligam em se trocar na sua frente!
<[orca]> engraçado que o orca naum ler o unity pelo menos na ultima vez que usei ubuntu que tinha como base unity ele naum leu
<[orca]> ah risada
<Boner> geekluc pega leve vai estragar a auto estima do rapaz
<geekluc> [orca], vc é cego de nascença?
<[orca]> naum, perdi mas ainda pequeno
<geekluc> [orca], vc ainda lembra de como é enxergar?
<[orca]> enchergo só sei la, luz e um pouco, mas só se forçar muito a vista
<geekluc> [orca], tudo que enxergamos é luz ;)
<[orca]> tipo.
<[orca]> os "cegos totais" eschergam tudo escuro.
<[orca]> bem
<[orca]> não enchergam abssolutamente nada
<[orca]> mas por um lado
<[orca]> alguns dvs sao sei la, mais inteligentes que videntes na época de adolescencia e pré-adolescencia
<[orca]> tenho um colega de 11 anos que é dv e sabe programar em python e rub, aliás foi até ele que me fez esperimentar o linux :-)
<Boner> [orca] vc acredita em videntes ?
<geekluc> Boner, vidente é quem enxerga sua anta!
<Boner> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Boner> eu sei seu burro
<[orca]> videntes que falo é os que enchergam
<[orca]> nosso modo de falar.
<Boner> ia fazer uma piadinha
<[orca]> sacas? :X
<geekluc> Boner, nos dê o ar de sua piada
<Boner> geekluc agora perdeu a graça
<[orca]> *laugh*
<[orca]> hmmmm.
<[orca]> geekluc: entao, tu sabe programar em python?
<geekluc> [orca], estou programando em python nesse exato segundo
<geekluc> saindo
<[orca]> geekluc: o quê exatamente? :-)
<[orca]> vaco.
<[orca]> a
<pjalask> Boa noite linux man
<[orca]> ahahaha caí
<cadinhooo> dae
<cadinhooo> daewww
<cadinhooo> de
<cadinhooo> dEW
<[orca]> ahahahaha
<[orca]> a..
<[orca]> oi
<CAP9566> oi
<CAP9566> o;)
<[orca]> hmm
<[orca]> hmm
<CAP9566> qual o melhor programa p2p para ubuntu
<[orca]> ue é p2p?
<[orca]> que*
<CAP9566> peer to peer pont a ponto
<CAP9566> pra compartihar arquivos
<CAP9566> mp3 etc
<Joao_W> opa
<Joao_W> blz ai
<CAP9566> bele
<CAP9566> !
<CAP9566> Joao _W qual o melhor programa p2p para ubuntu?
<Joao_W> nem sei pra mim qulquer um serve
<Joao_W> h.eh.ehe.he
<CAP9566> pra baixar a suas musicas ué?
<CAP9566> Description 	Size 	Bot 	Pack 	Record 	Gets 	Age
<CAP9566> MUSIC.Nas-Life.Is.Good.2012.MP3.320.Deluxe.Edition.tar 	165 MB 	[ChaN]-WiN-M101 	#0009 	2.88 MB/s 	37 	1 min
<CAP9566> MUISC.P.O.D-Murdered.Love.2012.MP3.320.tar 	94 MB 	[ChaN]-WiN-M101 	#0008 	2.88 MB/s 	5 	1 min
<CAP9566> MUSIC.50.Cent-5.Murder.By.Numbers.2012.Web.MP3.320.tar 	74 MB 	[ChaN]-WiN-M101 	#0005 	2.88 MB/s 	9 	1 min
<CAP9566> JadaKiss-Consignment.2012.mp3.192.rar 	129 MB 	[ChAn]-Rage-3... 	#0001 	1.08 MB/s 	6 	13 min
<CAP9566> MUSIC.Santana-Shape.Shifter.2012.320.kbps.MP3.tar 	133 MB 	[ChaN]-BoX-Mp... 	#0052 	946 KB/s 	3 	15 min
<CAP9566> MUSIC.Rihanna-Greatest.Hits.2012.mp3.tar 	66 MB 	[ChaN]-BoX-Mp... 	#0032 	946 KB/s 	34 	15 min
<CAP9566> Description 	Size 	Bot 	Pack 	Record 	Gets 	Age
<CAP9566> MUSIC.The.Smashing.Pumpkins-Oceania.2012.MP3-320.tar 	138 MB 	[ChaN]-BoX-Bold 	#0009 	3.71 MB/s 	33 	5:32 h
<CAP9566> RnB.Love.Songs.2011.MP3-320.rar 	329 MB 	[ChaN]-BoX-Mp... 	#0003 	473 KB/s 	16 	5:32 h
<CAP9566> The.Official.UK.Top.40.Singles.Chart.04-03-2012.MP3320-DJWABBZ... 	350 MB 	[ChaN]-BoX-Mp... 	#0045 	992 KB/s 	17 	5:32 h
<CAP9566> Ernesto Cortazar - As time goes by love - casablanca.mp3 	3.2 MB 	[1]WareZ-Tsuk... 	#0026 	587 KB/s 	0 	6:30 h
<revolts> :S
<CAP9566> Ernesto Cortazar - Beethoven's Silence(1).mp3 	9.1 MB 	[1]WareZ-Tsuk... 	#0027 	587 KB/s 	2 	6:30 h
<CAP9566> Ernesto Cortazar - Calm Meadows.1.mp3 	3.6 MB 	[1]WareZ-Tsuk... 	#0028 	587 KB/s 	0 	6:30 h
<CAP9566> Description 	Size 	Bot 	Pack 	Record 	Gets 	Age
<CAP9566> MUSIC.The.Smashing.Pumpkins-Oceania.2012.MP3-320.tar 	138 MB 	[ChaN]-BoX-Bold 	#0009 	3.71 MB/s 	33 	5:32 h
<CAP9566> RnB.Love.Songs.2011.MP3-320.rar 	329 MB 	[ChaN]-BoX-Mp... 	#0003 	473 KB/s 	16 	5:32 h
<CAP9566> The.Official.UK.Top.40.Singles.Chart.04-03-2012.MP3320-DJWABBZ... 	350 MB 	[ChaN]-BoX-Mp... 	#0045 	992 KB/s 	17 	5:32 h
<CAP9566> Ernesto Cortazar - As time goes by love - casablanca.mp3 	3.2 MB 	[1]WareZ-Tsuk... 	#0026 	587 KB/s 	0 	6:30 h
<CAP9566> Description 	Size 	Bot 	Pack 	Record 	Gets 	Age
<CAP9566> (MP3-Pop)-VA-X-Mix.Chartbusters.80-2012-QMI.tar 	132 MB 	[EWG]-kostamo 	#0077 	2.25 MB/s 	11 	1:03 d
<CAP9566> (MP3-Psychadelic)-Beardy.Weardy-Squelch.Monster-2012-UPE.tar 	144 MB 	[EWG]-kostamo 	#0078 	2.25 MB/s 	5 	1:03 d
<CAP9566> (MP3-Punk)-Orgazm.Nostradamusa-Smert.Amorala-RU-Reissue-2005-g... 	75 MB 	[EWG]-kostamo 	#0076 	2.25 MB/s 	3 	1:03 d
<CAP9566> (MP3-Reggae)-Orthodox.Issachar-Rastaman-Promo-2009-SPLiFF.tar 	99 MB 	[EWG]-kostamo 	#0075 	2.25 MB/s 	6 	1:03 d
<CAP9566> (MP3-Techno)-The.Analog.Roland.Orchestra--Dimension.Part.Two.P... 	28 MB 	[EWG]-kostamo 	#0072 	2.25 MB/s 	7 	1:03 d
<CAP9566> (MP3-Trance)-Daniel.Wanrooy-Slice.Of.Life-CDA-2012-wAx.tar 	149 MB 	[EWG]-kostamo 	#0071 	2.25 MB/s 	8 	1:03 d
<CAP9566> (MP3-Blues)-Takki.Wong-Redeemer-CDM-CPOP-2012-TosK.tar 	40 MB 	[EWG]-kostamo 	#0059 	2.25 MB/s 	3 	1:03 d
<revolts> :|
<lecram_wise> o bom filho a casa torna
<lecram_wise> rs
<lecram_wise> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-18
<Known_problems> eh aconselhavel deixar esse comando no cron ? sysctl -w vm.drop_caches=3 , de 30 a 30 min. meu desktop
<Known_problems> comando pra da uma guaribada na memoria... heheh.
<revolts> alguem ja utilizou o gnunet no ubuntu?
<kernel> Known_problems, esse comando libera memoria cache para os programas
<kernel> mais o proprio kernel faz isso quando nao tem mais memoria livre
<kernel> :P
<Known_problems> kernel, pois eh... mais eu vejo sempre topado meu cache.
<kernel> é normal
<kernel> o meu tambem fica
<kernel> hehehe
<nunuco> alguem pode me dar uma dica sobre placas de video da ati
<nunuco> alguem pode me dar uma dica sobre placas de video da ati?
<MarconM> caralhooooo esse jogo é massa demais
<MarconM> http://gifura.orzhk.org/src/1332235315120.swf
<revolts> MarconM, super divertido :D
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> rbelem: =)
<zula> alguém aqui tem mumble
<zula> ?
<sistematico> Eu.
<sistematico> Tanto o Mumble quanto o Murmur.
<zula> bora?
<zula> tem uma galera lá num server
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Bora o que?
<kiwii_> o_o
<zula> pro mumble
<sistematico> zula: Não, obrigado.
<zula> ok :)
<kiwii_> sistematico = analista de sistemas? (:
<sistematico> Não.
<kiwii_> graças a deus... um concorrente a menos
<kiwii_> aushaushushush
<zula> kiwii_o nick dele lembra a nossa caravana Sys3máticos
<kiwii_> zula lembra os nicks dos malucos da maratona interna de programação
<kiwii_> XD
<sistematico> zula: Caravana? Você participou do Roda a Roda? Ou do Pião do Baú?
<sistematico> !paste
<sistematico> Não funciona.
<kiwii_> Campus Party, sistematico
<sistematico> Ah..
<sistematico> kiwii_: Moro na floresta, a única caravana que eu participo é para ir até a cidade.
<sistematico> kiwii_: Sou quase um ser elemental.
<kiwii_> sistematico ah sim :/
<zula> XD
<sistematico> Um mito, como o Sasquatch.
<sistematico> Não sei como se escreve Saskuatch
<sistematico> Eu só queria saber como alguem retira alguma informação útil do DevHelp.
<sistematico> O servidor ficou on-line.
<vagner> vagner
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<revolts> oi oi oi
<revolts> eheheheh
<d70> pauloolhos: ola
<pauloolhos> opa
<pauloolhos> boa tarde meu caro
<auei> morram
<kernel> alguem ae sabe me dizer, porque quando eu ligo minha placa de video em minha tv, e retorno para meu monitor, o monitor fica dizendo "Input Not Supported"?
<kernel> só pega se eu reiniciar meu PC :/
<kernel> poxa ninguem sabe :(
<FraterLinux> Vá na página de bugs, se não tiver, reporta o bug para descobrirem o motivo
<FraterLinux> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/RelatandoBugs
<romil> boa noite a todos
<pauloolhos> oi
<auei> http://exame.abril.com.br/negocios/empresas/aquisicoes-fusoes/noticias/vivendi-contrata-bancos-para-vender-gvt
<auei> mal começaram ja kebraram
<auei> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<romil> duvido que tenha quebrado, a gvt é uma das poucas empresas de telefonia do mercado que tem boa imagem junto aos clientes
<auei> rodr1go
<auei> ops
<auei> romil eles tao vendendo
<auei> tao sem dinheiro em caixa
<auei> provavelmente nao tem $$ pra expandir a rede e crescer mais
<romil> mas ai deve ser problema da vivendi la na europa, a coisa por la ta pegando com a crise. nao acho que seja porque a gvt da pouca grana.
<romil> os planos da gvt nem sao baratos ne
<auei> romil empresa
<auei> de telecom q ta forte
<auei> é a net
<auei> depois q embratel
<auei> comprou boa parte dela
<auei> tao expandindo rapido e rpaido
<auei> mais rapido q gvt
<romil> mas tambem pudera ne, é um grupo enorme
<romil> claro, embratel e net
<romil> dinheiro nao falta
<auei> romil sim
<auei> aki no rio ta quase 100 % coberto
<auei> a net
<auei> eles expandiram rapido a lot
<auei> em 1 ano
<auei> caberam mtos bairros q nao tinha cabeamento
<romil> aqui na paraiba a cobertura é ridicula
<auei> romil sei q eles tao expandindo tudo
<auei> li no forum
<auei> adreline
<romil> se concentra na capital
<auei> algo assim
<auei> kkk
<auei> eles tao cabeando recife
<auei> mais eu acho a net cara
<auei> ainda mais pelo dono q é
<auei> embratel
<auei> tinha condições de oferecer
<auei> valores melhor
<romil> rapaz, nem é so a net que nao vai em cidade mais pobre. todas elas so investem nas capitais e em cidades com maior renda
<auei> http://www.netcombo.com.br/static/images/email/netpravoce/mai12/93/images/imagens_03.jpg
<romil> aqui na paraiba, boa cobertura so tem em campina grande e joão pessoa
<auei> romil mais faz sentindo
<auei> concorda?
<auei> se tu tivesse 1 empresa
<auei> tu investiria mo dinheirao
<auei> em 1 localidade
<auei> so pra meia duzia de gatos pingados usarem?
<romil> mas ai que ta a coisa
<romil> com os chamados planos populares isso nao faz sentido
<romil> porque fica todo mundo no mesmo saco, tanto os cheios de grana e os pobretoes podem pagar o mesmo valor nos planos basicos
<auei> a
<auei> romil mais tu ja viu
<auei> a intenção da gvt e net?
<auei> nao é so vender banda larga
<auei> ou telefone
<romil> entao se eu vou receber no bairro pobre o mesmo que vou receber no rico porque nao investir la
<auei> eles kerem vender combo
<auei> tv / telefone / internet
<romil> mas isso todas eles estao fazendo, a oi tambem tem os combos dela, claro e pra tim acho que so ta faltando o serviço de tv
<auei> romil eo investimento
<auei> é gigante
<romil> nao é tanto assim
<auei> romil q nao é
<auei> a estrutura da net
<auei> é toda fibra
<romil> o problema na verdade é a infraestrutura de banda larga, porque a tv por ser via satelite nao exije grandes investimentos
<auei> so usa cabo coxial
<auei> do poste pra casa
<auei> do cliente
<auei> o resto é tudo fibra
<auei> nao existe armarios
<auei> na net
<auei> meu bairro aqui no rio
<romil> mas esse tipo de estrutura nao é feito pra ir a todo lugar
<auei> foi cabeado a 3 anos
<auei> pela net
<romil> realmente se vc basear sua estrutura toda em cabeados tem que investir muito
<auei> sei q levaram 4 meses
<auei> pra cebear o bairro todo
<auei> e liberarem as vendas
<auei> fora
<auei> o investimento
<auei> montaram 1 central aki
<auei> galpao deles
<auei> aodne guarda os carros
<auei> de suporte instalção
<auei> et
<auei> fora modem
<auei> me lembro na epoca
<auei> q caberam
<auei> geral saindo do oi velox
<auei> eles nao tinha nem modem
<romil> eles usam os postes da empresa de energia?
<romil> bom, nao vejo previsa da net vir aqui pra minha cidade
<auei> pra aguentar
<auei> eles demoraram 1 semana
<auei> pra instalar na minha casa
<auei> kkk
<auei> pq tavam sem modem
<auei> romil sim
<auei> passaram fibra pelos postes
<auei> de energia
<auei> q nem a oi
<auei> so q a oi é cabo ruim
<auei> o cabeamento da net fica abaixo do da oi
<auei> no poste
<romil> na verdade duvido que ela saia de joao pessoa
<auei> romil se entendeu
<auei> oq quis dizer?
<auei> o investimento
<auei> é mto alto
<auei> fora cabos
<auei> tenke ter povo pra instalar
<auei> modems
<auei> etc
<romil> nesse caso sim, mesmo porque eles pagam pra empresa de energia pelo uso dos postes
<auei> romil o virtua da minha tia
<auei> eles pediram demoraram 2 semanas
<auei> pq eles nao aguentaram a demanada
<auei> *demanda
<auei> tava esperando chegar mais modens
<romil> mas se usassem as redes sem fio esse problema nao existiria
<auei> romil eu acho ainda barato
<auei> menos caro
<auei> pq se eles fossem passar pelo subsolo
<auei> os cabos
<auei> oq torraria em obra
<auei> seria mto maior
<auei> mais facil pagar pra empresa de energia pra usar os postes
<romil> aqui a net comprou a jet, que fornece tv por assinatura via mmds. tem bom alcance
<auei> romil problema de mmds
<auei> q a eles nao aguenta mandar link forte
<romil> um dia quem sabe aqui tambem terei opçoes e banda larga
<auei> tipo 100 mb
<auei> aqui no rio eles vendem 1 mb / 10 / 20 e 100 mb
<auei> o mmds
<auei> é mto limitado
<romil> pra tu ter uma ideia. minha casa é atendida pela oi mas nao tem adsl so discada. das operadoras de telefonia movel a unica que fornece 3g é a vivo, com os velhos poblemas das redes 3g que vc ja deve conhecer
<romil> a gvt so chegou ate um bairro vizinho
<auei> romil ai pra cima
<auei> é triste
<auei> banda larga
<auei> as empresas
<romil> eu uso internet a radio por pura falta de opçao
<auei> pioriza mais rio sp
<auei> (20:02:03) <romil> pra tu ter uma ideia. minha casa é atendida pela oi mas nao tem adsl so discada. das operadoras de telefonia movel a unica que fornece 3g é a vivo, com os velhos poblemas das redes 3g que vc ja deve conhecer
<auei> romil ja tentou
<auei> subornar 1 cara da Oi?
<auei> pra dar 1 jeito pra arrumar viabilidade pra velox
<auei> pra tu?
<romil> ja. suborno nao faz milagre. hehehehehee
<auei> kkk
<romil> a central telefonica simplesmente nao tem adsl nenhuma
<auei> aki no rio
<auei> qando lançaram
<auei> eles falavam q nao tinha viabilidade
<auei> o povo subornava
<auei> os tecnico da oi
<auei> kkkkkkkkkkk
<auei> nao dava 24 horas
<auei> ja tinha velox funcionando
<romil> mas nesse caso, eu acho que o que acontecia era a liberação de portas
<romil> aqui nem existe porta nenhuma. nesa porra
<romil> hehehhe
<auei> sux
<auei> lance
<auei> é rezar pra gvt
<auei> ja q tao no bairro vizinho ai
<auei> breve breve
<auei> vc tera adsl
<romil> a central é mais velha que minha avó
<auei> :D
<auei> a oi é 1 nojo
<auei> até os fios no poste
<auei> da 1 nojo
<auei> ninho de rato da porra
<romil> nem me fale. sonho com o dia que vou me livrar da oi
<auei> aqui
<romil> dela so tenho o fixo e um chip movel
<auei> eu me livrei
<auei> tem 2 anos
<auei> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<auei> volto nem de graça
<auei> pago 59 pilas
<romil> infelizmente nao tenho alternativas
<auei> na boleta por 10 mb
<romil> porra. preço bom, a gvt cobra 117,00 no plano de 5mb com linha telefonica
<auei> kk
<auei> aki tenho linha tb
<auei> mais so pago
<auei> oq usar
<auei> como nem uso telefone da net
<auei> sai sempre 59 merreis
<auei> na boleta
<auei> so o upload
<auei> da net
<auei> q é ridiculo
<auei> a gvt humilha a net em upload
<auei> ta loco
<romil> é fods. espero que agora que a anatel acordou essas teles deem uma melhorada
<auei> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2127472030.png
<auei> o ping ta alto
<auei> pq to com torrent aberto
<auei> Resposta de 186.192.90.5: bytes=32 tempo=11ms TTL=249
<auei> Resposta de 186.192.90.5: bytes=32 tempo=11ms TTL=249
<auei> Resposta de 186.192.90.5: bytes=32 tempo=11ms TTL=249
<auei> Resposta de 186.192.90.5: bytes=32 tempo=10ms TTL=249
<auei> Resposta de 186.192.90.5: bytes=32 tempo=12ms TTL=249
<auei> meu ping
<auei> (20:10:09) * Dns resolved www.globo.com to 186.192.82.163
<romil> pow. vc acha 38 um ping alto?
<auei> http://186.192.90.5
<auei> rota da embratel
<auei> aki ta 12
<auei> de ping
<auei> qando jogava cs no click 21
<auei> era show
<auei> ficava 18 de ping no cs
<romil> bah, aqui nem da pra jogar essas coisas, net a radio é um horror
<auei> romil
<auei> ja usei a rádio
<auei> pior net q tem
<auei> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<auei> qando chove entao
<auei> nem se fala
<romil> tem horas que nem conectar consigo
<romil> e nem posso me livrar dela proque a alternativa é a famigerada internet discada
<romil> essa ninguem merece
<romil> é horrivel mesmo, muito instavel
<romil> e quanto todo mundo resolve ficar online ao mesmo tempo fica igual discada
<auei> romil
<auei> paga qanto ai?
<romil> 40,00 por 200k
<auei> ta loco
<romil> eu experimentei pagar mais pelo plano de 600k que é o maximo, porem notei que a velocidade era a mesma
<auei> isso
<auei> ai é link de adsl
<auei> gvt
<romil> entao voltei pros 200k
<auei> neh?
<auei> q os caras compartilham?
<romil> sim, eles usam a gvt
<romil> pior quando era a oi
<romil> horrivel
<romil> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2127477145.png
<romil> olha a humilhação
<romil> é como o titulo daquele filme, "ai que vida"
<romil> hehehehe
<auei> tenso
<auei> 144 de ping
<auei> o.O
<auei> ta loco
#ubuntu-br 2012-08-19
<Rudolf> http://cospobre.com/82-megaman/
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> como estao os senhores e as senhoritas
<Celso> belezinha
<kernel> o alias só funciona no TERM linux?
<mc`tortu`do`para> ola
<namoamitabuddha> Here are all Englishman except I?
<leandro> bom dia..
<leandro> semana passada depois de atualizar o sistema ubuntu12.04 minha placa de video, o som pararam de funcionar direito.
<leandro> alguem pode me ajudar
<leandro> pq os jogos nao abrem mais .
<leandro> o gerenciador compiz tambem nao funciona..
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Tenho alguns arquivos no /var/cache/apt/archives e gostaria que o sistema soubesse que eles estão lá sem que eu tenha que usar o apt-get para fazer download deles ou o dpkg para instala-los.  Alguém saberia como fazer isso?
<insano> Acho que não faz muito sentido isso.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: como assim? basta os arquivos estarem lá
<EduardeCalibal> Não basta infelizmente...  Existe um índice em algum lugar, quando você usa o dpkg ou o apt-get eles atualizam esse índice.
<EduardeCalibal> Já tentei o apt-get update e o apt-cache gencaches e não funcionaram.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: o sistema só não vai usar os pacotes se estes não forem as versões mais atuais.
<insano> EduardeCalibal, não faz sentido. O que você pretende com isso?
<rafaelsoaresbr> se você atualizou os índices com sudo apt-get update e os pacotes mudaram no repositório com versões mais novas então vai ter que baixar novamente.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho grande quantidade de pacotes em backup.
<Daekdroom> Esse backup pode estar desatualizado.
<EduardeCalibal> Não faz sentido fazer o download deles novamente.
<EduardeCalibal> Não assuma que cometi um erro, assuma que estou precisando apenas atualizar a lista dos pacotes em /var/cache/apt/archives.
<insano> EduardeCalibal, entendi o que você quer fazer. Você quer que o apt-get use os seus pacotes em vez de usar os pacotes do repositório.
<Daekdroom> Quando você for instalar um pacote, o apt verifica se ele já foi baixado e utiliza o que está no HDS
<Daekdroom> *HD
<EduardeCalibal> Por ai, preciso apenas que ele veja que esta lá e que não precisa fazer o download.
<Daekdroom> Caso contrário ele baixa da internet.
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu sei o que pŕetende fazer, inclusive eu faço aqui
<EduardeCalibal> É que são pacotes que não estão na internet.
<insano> EduardeCalibal, o apt-get já faz isso, mas se houver uma atualização na versão do pacote ele baixar novamente o pacote.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não faz...  Ao menos não fez aqui.  Se sabe o comando para fazer isso me diga que eu testo.
<insano> O apt-get faz isso com os pacotes disponíveis nos repositórios.
<EduardeCalibal> Mais um comando, apt-get check, sem resultado.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal:  que pacote ou qual app você está se referindo?
<insano> Ele não vai achar seus pacotes, porque ele busca esse índice da internet.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou dar um exemplo, copiei o firmware-realtek para ali para testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não vê, eu instalo ele com o dpkg, ele vê, eu expurgo ele, ele não vê mais.
<insano> EduardeCalibal, acho que a melhor solução nesse caso é um script.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: se não fôr um pacote de um repositório em /etc/apt/sources.list ele não vai reconhecer mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, como fazer ele reconhecer é a minha pergunta inicial
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: ele só reconhece pacotes dos repositórios, pacotes "avusos" devem ser instalados manualmente mesmo
<insano> EduardeCalibal, eu não sei se vai funcionar, nunca testei isso. Mas vc pode transformar sua própria máquina em um repositório e colocar o caminho no sources.list.
<revolts> http://www.debuntu.org/book/export/html/119
<insano> Outra coisa que vc poderia fazer é usar o launchpad para criar um ppa e adicionar seus pacotes lá.
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece que para fazer isso teria que colocar toda minha biblioteca de pacotes em uma organização similar a de um repositório ou de uma mídia de fonte usual, não posso fazer isso, são muitos dvd.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver revolts.
<revolts> How To Set up a repository cache with apt-cacher
<revolts> talvez resolva, só googlei sua pergunta.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: existe o caso de fornecedores que mantém seu próprio repositório como a Google.
<insano> EduardeCalibal, estão em DVD?
<EduardeCalibal> O problema é que preciso organizar os pacotes novamente e isso me traria uma trabalho enorme além da necessidade de regravar todas as mídias.
<EduardeCalibal> Estão todos  em DVD.
<EduardeCalibal> Dezenas.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: adiciona eles ao repositório
<insano> Então, você pretende colocar todos no HD?
<rafaelsoaresbr> monta cada ISO e adiciona ao repositório
<EduardeCalibal> Só preciso de alguma coisa, mas saber como fazer o que falei é necessário em diversas situações.  Agora por exemplo estou com o note que não pega rede de forma alguma.
<EduardeCalibal> Preciso que ele conheça as dependências de alguns pacotes sem que eu tenha que adicionar um por um por dpkg.
<insano> EduardeCalibal, e como vc está falando com a gente?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que eu não preciso responder essa pergunta...  -.-
<insano> Vc disse que não pega rede?
<EduardeCalibal> Logo?
<insano> Logo ele pega rede.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: nesse note, alguma vez vc já atualizou a lista de pacotes com sudo apt-get update?
<EduardeCalibal> Esta assumindo um erro meu...  Tente outra alternativa.
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas ele atualiza apenas da mídia utilizada para a instalação.
<EduardeCalibal> Então é instantâneo.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou citar outro caso de uso, digamos que tenha 2 pc iguais.
<insano> EduardeCalibal, não tem como vc estabelecer as dependências de forma automática.
<EduardeCalibal> Faço uma netinstall em um.
<EduardeCalibal> O lógico seria copiar os pacotes para o segundo e instalar por lá sem ter que copiar novamente.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou isso ou terei que clonar os discos.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: se vc adicionar os DVDs ao source.list ainda sim acho que vai enfrentar problemas com dependências.
<EduardeCalibal> Não é isso.
<insano> EduardeCalibal, já entendi tudo. Você é sysadmin, certo?
<EduardeCalibal> O apt-get se vira com as dependências se ele souber que os pacotes estão lá.
<rafaelsoaresbr> hum
<rafaelsoaresbr> o aptoncd cria um meta-pacote apropriado
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver esse lance do aptoncd.  Momento.
<insano> Outra solução é criar uma iso personalizada com o relinux, remastersys, UCK, Ubuntu Builder, ou Novo Builder.
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: mas para o apt resolver as dependências ele precisa de um índice, se vc adicionar os DVDs ao source acho que funciona
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu não garanto que o aptoncd vá funcionar sem antes ser preciso rodar o comando apt-get update nos repositórios oficiais.
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu fiz muito isso no tempo que usava internet discada.
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas as possibilidades são muitas.
<rafaelsoaresbr> o synaptic cria um script para download, que vc levaria para a máquina onde já tem os pacotes.
<EduardeCalibal> Se funcionar com meus dvd bagunçados já será uma mão na roda, mas o que preciso mesmo é remontar a lista do que já esta no cache.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou testando aqui...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<rafaelsoaresbr> EduardeCalibal: ainda hoje eu tenho os 5 DVDs do Debian :-D
<xuxuco> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/483994_271710809604145_1285238703_n.jpg
<xuxuco> esse pais
<xuxuco> é 1 piada
<xuxuco> primeiro tiririca
<xuxuco> agora marquito
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> xuxuco, voce sabia que o Romario que é Deputado agora
<kernel> foi um dos que menos faltou as reunioẽs da Assembleia
<kernel> pra voce ver como é as coisas
<kernel> =x
<kernel> não podemos duvidar de nada deles
<kernel> esses que nao tem experiencias, é que geralmente faz mais coisas na Câmara
<kernel> :D
<paladinn> politico bom é politico morto
<alvaro> e a 7 palmos debaixo da terra rsrsrsrs
<paladinn> sim
<xuxuco> kernel
<xuxuco> esse gov
<xuxuco> ta 1 piada
<xuxuco> jaja enxe de palhaços
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[orca]> oi, boa tarde!
<kernel> o/
<[orca]> que??
<[orca]> kernel: q?
<kernel> buenas
<[orca]> ahaha
<sistematico> Alguem me ajuda?
<[orca]> putz
<[orca]> ahahaah
<[orca]> gente, me ajudem com uma coisa do passwd, diz que o arquivo não existe mas existe, lembro do dia que me ajudaram aqui com este problema, eu disse que o sudo naum tava pegando mas descobri q ta pegando. poderiam me ajudar?
<[orca]> é o su mesmo que não pega.
<[orca]> aaaaaaaaa.
<[orca]> ...
<[orca]> hmm.
<[orca]> aaa.
<[orca]> insano: oi
<[orca]> insano: tais aí???
<[orca]> insano: hmmç.
<[orca]> a..
<[orca]> ..
<[orca]> a
<Boner> [orca],  e ae segueto
<[orca]> boner: oi
<[orca]> a..
<Boner> [orca],  tu n é cego nada tá de sacanagem né ?
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<romil> boa tarde
<QuestLoder> Boa tarde
<VLife86VL> morram
<VLife86VL> sou gay
<drigo> @@
<drigo> baixei o ruby versão 1.9, mas quando uso ruby -v ele ainda me aparece a versão 1.8, o que faço ?
<drigo> :\
<drigo> usei sudo apt-get install ruby1.9 para instalar @@
<Celso> kernel: omi
<Celso> como reconfiguro o xorg do slackware mesmo?
<sistematico> Alguem pode testar meu servidor de FTP e HTTP?
<paladinn> com xploit ? ddos ? manda ip =)
<barna> sistematico, eu
<sistematico> paladinn: Engraçado demais você.
<sistematico> paladinn: Deveria procurar emprego no Zorra Total.
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-12
<Alex___> ola pessoal ,estou com uma duvida para configurar servidor DHCP e servidor PROXY SQUID ,alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Alex___> tenho um maquina virtual instalado a distro Debian e rodando o servido webmin
<omelete> qual o problema q vc está tendo?
<Alex___> então eu não sei como configurar meu computador real para acessar o servidor DHCP da maquina
<Alex___> fiz algumas configurações no servidor DHCP e quero ver se ele esta funcionando
<omelete> como é sua conexao ai?
<Alex___> mas não sei como testar usando minha maquina real
<Alex___> como assim ? vc quer saber o tamanho da minha banda ?
<Alex___> tenho 1 mega de conexão
<omelete> sua maquina normal recebe ip automatico via dhcp?
<Alex___> minha maquina real recebi ip do meu roteador wireless
<omelete> tem um jeito de vc receber ip da maquina virtual, só ñ lembro como hehe
<omelete> uma solução seria criar ou maquina virtual e fazer rede virtual
<Alex___> KKKKKKKKKK
<Alex___> eu tenho outras maquinas virtuais
<omelete> baixa o slitaz ou puppy, são bem pequenos, 50/100mb, ai coloca eles como cliente
<Alex___> só não sei como coloca-las em rede
<Alex___> tenho instalado nas maquinas virtuais o windows 7 ,windows 8 ,open suse e windows server 2008
<Alex___> qual deles fica mais facil para colocar em rede
<omelete> debian tem q ter duas placas de rede, 1 (nat ou bridge) e 2 (rede interna)
<omelete> Alex___,  qlqr um
<omelete> cliente vc coloca rede interna
<Alex___> como eu faço para definir suas placas de rede
<Alex___> pera que acho que sei onde fica
<omelete> só 1 msm se vc qr só testar o dhcp
<omelete> rede interna
<Alex___> como eu faço para criar a rede virtual amigo ,sinceramente eu não sei kkkk
<omelete> Alex___,  vc tá usando o virtualbox?
<Alex___> eu uso o virtual box
<omelete> configurações da maquina virtual debian e opção rede
<Alex___> blz já to na configuração de rede
<Alex___> tem 4 adaptadores de rede
<Alex___> a primeira esta em modo NAT
<omelete> nat creio q usa o msm ip da sua maquina real, bridge vai obter um ip do seu router wireless
<Alex___> pts mano ,eu nem faço ideia kkkkk
<omelete> deixa 1 bridge e a outra rede interna
<Alex___> blz
<Alex___> cara acho q é isso msm ,no mode bridge apareceu a o nome da minha placa wireless
<Alex___> agora eu dou um ok e saiu maninho
<Alex___> ou tenho que configurar mais algum item ?
<omelete> vc a 2 rede interna?
<Alex___> não entendi amigo
<omelete> adaptador 1 em bridge e adpatador 2 em rede interna
<Alex___> isso msm que eu fiz
<omelete> em avançado, tipo de placa, muda o modelo somente de 1
<omelete> se nao fica o msm modelo e pode ficar confuso
<Alex___> como assim ? mudar o modelo da placa  ou o tipo da placa
<omelete> tipo de placa
<Alex___> tem 7 opçoes
<omelete> qlq um, só pra as 2 placas ñ ficarem iguais
<Alex___> certo maninho entendi
<Alex___> mudei uma delas
<Alex___> agora as duas tem tipos de placa diferente
<Alex___> caraka mano eu to te perturbando ne kkkkk
<omelete> Alex___,  vc já instalou esse wbmin?
<Alex___> já esta instalado na minha MV
<omelete> nunca usei ele
<omelete> mas creio q qdo vc iniciar o debian vc pode conectar nele pelo seu pc real e configurar
<Alex___> eu estava estudando e achei o webmin bem mais facil para mexer
<Alex___> ficar configurando o squid via terminal é bem mais complicado kkk
<Alex___> omelete ,agora todas as minhas maquinas virtuais estão em rede ?
<Alex___> se eu pingar o ip de outra maquina ele reconhece
<omelete> tem q configurar o servidor dhcp do debian
<Alex___> eu configurei o servidor DHCP
<omelete> se tiver td configurado certa as outras maquinas virtuais vao receber ip da MV debian
<Alex___> eu tenho que definir um adaptador em modo bridge e outro em rede interna para todas as maquinas ?
<omelete> ñ, só rede interna
<Alex___> todas as outras eu ponho em modo de rede interna para ficarem em rede então ne
<Alex___> omelete muito obrigado pela ajuda
<omelete> blz
<Alex___> vou testar agora se estao funcionando
<Alex___> to indo ,muito obg msm pela ajuda
<Alex___> forte abraço
<jefeson> alguém já conseguiu diminuir os ícones da área de trabalho no ubuntu 13.04?
<sagat> boa noite
<sagat> alguém ai ja usou o tlp ?
<luiz> boa noite. Tentei instalar o Ubuntu no meu Dell Latitude D 620 mas ele não reconhece a placa HiFi. Ja tente vaixar um driver que um parceiro me indicou  (gambiarra) mas não deu certo. Alguém tem alguma experiência bem sucedida pra me ajudar com meu problema?
<luiz> se alguém tiver uma idéia, meu e-mail webcamargo@gmail.com
<elementaryos> vitorlobo como sempre aqui
<elementaryos> vitorlobo: eae
<vitorlobo> elementaryos, quem é?
<elementaryos> vitorlobo: usando manjaro ainda ?
<vitorlobo> elementaryos, quem é?
<elementaryos> Matheus, lembra ?
<vitorlobo> n
<elementaryos> uhauhae
<elementaryos> voce nunca lembra !
<elementaryos> sempre quando volto você nunca lembra
<vitorlobo> elementaryos, http://lobocode.github.io/loboshell/
<vitorlobo> elementaryos, aproveita e testa ae
<vitorlobo> cabei de lançar
<elementaryos> vitorlobo: testarei uaeuhue, ta usando qual distro ?
<vitorlobo> elementaryos, fedora
<elementaryos> vitorlobo: ae! saiu do manjaro ?
<vitorlobo> elementaryos, se to no fedora é pq sim ne?
<elementaryos> dualboot, trialboot, quadraboot
<vitorlobo> elementaryos, mesmo se fosse o caso, se to no fedora, é pq sai do manjaro mesmo q fosse dual's boots
<vitorlobo> elementaryos, se tivesse no manjaro n taria em outro
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Dayvid> Bom dia
<Dayvid> Com faço para acessar remotamente a um servidor de banco de dados atraves do sql no liunux
<Dayvid> sendo que é o sql server 2008
<rcbdesigner> o cara só ficou 3 minutos e se picou.. perdeu de ter uma resposta
<CyL> rcbdesigner: Vc não imagina a frequência que isso ocorre
<CMathe> bom dia a todos
<Rekens> Como ativar a Swap no Ubuntu 13.04?
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
<matheus_carvalho> al4nc4ds: opa...buenas
<al4nc4ds> g.morning!
<al4nc4ds> ("
<Fabio_Bs> po
<Fabio_Bs> fui rodar um programa aqui
<Fabio_Bs> e fica falando Unable to allocate socket.
<Fabio_Bs> alguem tem uma luz ? kk
<CyL> Fabio_Bs: Qual programa?
<Fabio_Bs> CyL é um de varredura de portas
<Fabio_Bs> de um amigo meu
<Fabio_Bs> q ele pediu pra eu testar
<Fabio_Bs> CyL isso ai é pq ta faltando memoria?
<CyL> Fabio_Bs: Acredito que não, vc confia no seu amigo?
<mlessa> alguém ai pode me ajudar com um problema aqui com minha wireless no Ubuntu 13.4
<mlessa> ?
<CyL> !alguem | mlessa
<ubotu-br> mlessa: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<mlessa> minha wireless tava encontrando a rede mas so conectava quando queria. Postei no forum, recebi uma orientação que nao deu certo e agora parece qeu o driver sumiu, nem as redes sao encontradas mais
<CyL> mlessa: E qual orientação seria essa?
<mlessa> o problema é que o fórum ta em manutenção e nem posso te dizer ao certo tudo que fiz. Mas foi a instalação de um tal de b43-fwcutter
<mlessa> e mais algumas outras instruções
<CyL> mlessa: Bom, sem mais detalhes é muito difícil saber o que houve, mas vc instalou pelo gerenciador de pacotes do Ubuntu (apt), ou usou outro método?
<mlessa> pelo apt
<mlessa> os comandos foram:
<mlessa> sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<mlessa> sudo apt-get install --remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<mlessa> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<mlessa> só
<mlessa> e antes de tudo isso teve um update
<CyL> mlessa: Bom, a princípio vc fez o processo correto. A sua interface sem fio é uma Broadcom 43XX, correto?
<mlessa> BCM43225
<CyL> mlessa: A minha experiência é que as placas Broadcom dessa séria são ultra problemáticas com o Linux de uma maneira geral
<mlessa> Rapaz, sempre funcionou bem. Depois de umas atualizações ficou ruim (intermitente)
<mlessa> agora depois desses comandos é que acabou com tudo
<mlessa> Vc sabe alguma forma de fazer pelo menos voltar pro estado inicial?
<CyL> mlessa: Bom, durante a execução desse comando,, provavelmente foi gerada um novo initrd para você. Por acaso vc tem um menu que te permite escolher o kernel que irá inicializar?
<mlessa> nao :s
<mlessa> nao to usando o Grub
<CyL> mlessa: Tá usando o que, o Lilo?
<mlessa> nenhum
<CyL> mlessa: Algum bootloader vc etá usando
<mlessa> sim sim, desculpa. É o GRUB, mas só tenho um kernel ativo ai não vejo a tela dele na hora da inicialização
<CyL> mlessa: Pode ser que ele boote um kernel padrão sem espera nenhuma, por isso vc não vê o menu, mas que existam outros kernels
<mlessa> é uma possibilidade também.
<mlessa> Consegui voltar ao estado original que tava. Desistalei ospacotes que havia instalado
<mlessa> agora ele voltou a funcionar, porcamente, mas funciona
<mlessa> ainda preciso saber como resolver o problema dessa intermitencia
<jefeson> alguém ai tá com a versão 13.04 e usa 802.1x na rede wi-fi?
<jefeson> segui a indicação de um krinha nos comentários, mas não funcionou https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1173152
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 1173152 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "802.1x security in 13.04 not working" (affected: 20, heat: 114) [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jefeson> ubotu-br, vc tem alguma medidade contorno?
<ubotu-br> jefeson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CyL> !bot | jefeson
<ubotu-br> jefeson: Olá, saiba que eu não sou uma pessoa de verdade, sou apenas um programa de computador popularmente chamado de 'bot'. Possuo um pequeno banco de dados com informações frequentemente utilizadas no canal, e também sou utilizado para auxiliar em sua administração. Caso você tenha conversado comigo, obrigado pela atenção, mas olhe com cuidado o histórico da conversa para ver quem me acionou!
<danilo> Olá Ubunteiros!
<danilo> Estou empolgado com a possibilidade de deixar o Windows de lado e começar a utilizar Linux. Já tive outros contatos com o sistema, mas nunca optei por abandonar o Windows de vez. Porém ainda me sinto preso ao Windows por conta do MS Office e dos jogos. MS Excel é minha principal ferramenta de trabalho, OpenOffice ou brOffice não conseguiram chegar perto do que é o MS Excel...
<danilo> Os jogos são outro calcanhar de aquiles, existe a possibilidade de rodar utilizando o Wine, correto? Quais são os contras dessa utilização? E também seria possível utilizar o pacote do MS Office através do Wine?
<chouga> danilo-> Bem, na minha opinião, o LibreOffice não fica devendo em absolutamente nada ao Microsoft Office. Creio que você tem essa visão pois foi “criado” com o Office, logo, é necessário que essa mudança necessite de um tempo para adaptação para que a migração seja satisfatória.
<chouga> danilo-> Mas, se ainda sim, você quiser continuar usando o Office, sugiro que você virtualize um Windows e instale-o. Pois a virtualização é muito melhor que uma aplicação sendo rodada via Wine.
<chouga> danilo-> O Wine é apenas um "quebra galho" para aplicações bem simples feitas para Windows (por mais que tenham diversas aplicações bem “completas” - como o próprio Office – disponíveis).
<chouga> danilo-> Em relação aos jogos confesso que o Linux tem muito a evoluir - não por culpa do sistema, mas devido às empresas que criam seus jogos apenas para sistemas “mais populares” -. Mas, há uma solução bem eficiente para esta questão que é a virtualização. Assim, você vai continuar com seu Desktop Linux e não perderá nenhuma novidade no mundo dos jogos.
<chouga> danilo-> Algo mais em que possa ajudá-lo?
<danilo> Vou testar este LibreOffice! Virtualização, você diz através de uma VM?
<chouga> danilo-> Sim.
<danilo> E uma VM perde muita performance?
<chouga> danilo-> Depende da sua memória e processador.
<danilo> Entendi, minha máquina é essa: http://www.pichau.com.br/home/produto/codigo:5224,familia_id:2/computador-pichau-gamer-thanatos-fx-8320-970-pro3-cooler-cm-v4-gts-8gb-1600mhz-hd-1tb-gtx-770-fonte-600w-gabinete-raidmax-vampire
<danilo> comprei a uma semana
<chouga> danilo-> “Tudo” que você  faz no Microsoft Office você consegue fazer no LibreOffice, não necessariamente usando os mesmos caminhos, é claro.
<chouga> danilo-> Pode ir que vai rodar traqnuilamente...
<danilo> É apenas questão de adaptação, mas o formato do arquivo é o mesmo? Consigo mandar para um usuário de Windows sem problemas de compatibilidade?
<chouga> danilo-> O Linux não foi feito para ser um “Windows de graça”, ele é totalmente diferente – graças a Deus -, por isso, sugiro que não faça comparações. Saiba que ambos são feitos para “fazerem” as mesmas coisas mas, não necessariamente eles fazem isso da mesma forma. Isso também vale para os programas que podem ser instalados no sistema.
<danilo> Não quero reduzir o Linux a isso, mas minha vida toda foi usando Windows... Tenho essa infeliz visão limitada.
<danilo> E é por isso que quero testar o Linux!
<danilo> Porém existem necessidades, como o MS Office. Os jogos, tanto faz. O MS Office se for substituível pelo LibreOffice, meu amigo, estou no céu.
<chouga> danilo-> Eu sei, estou lhe "dizendo" isso para que sua “passagem pelo Linux” seja bem sucedida.
<chouga> danilo-> Eu já fui usuário do Windows, hoje, só uso o Linux e me dou super bem. Mas, antes, tive que aprender isso.
<danilo> Entendi.
<chouga> danilo-> Por hora sugiro que você instale o Ubuntu e virtualize o Windows. Assim, se você não souber fazer algo no Linux, faça no Windows mas, não desista de procurar a forma correta de fazer aquela tarefa no Linux, pois, com certeza, é possível.
<danilo> claro!
<danilo> chouga, muito obrigado pela atenção, vou voltar ao trabalho, quase 14h. Porém, vou já baixar o Ubuntu aqui! ^^ 64bits ou 35bits? Tem muita diferença?
<chouga> danilo-> No seu caso, sugiro que baixes a versão 64 bits. Sim, há muita diferença pois a versão 64 bits tirará todo o poder do seu hardware, já a 32 bits não.
<danilo> Ok!
<danilo> Obrigado, mestre!
<danilo> Passe bem! :D
<chouga> danilo-> Estamos aqui para ajudar, qualquer coisa estamos aqui.
<chouga> danilo-> Um abraço, boa tarde!
<ivanelson> Como remover o WIN8 UEFI e instalar o Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<ivanelson> Quando faço o boot a tela fica tremendo
<CyL> ivanelson: Já tentou usar o livecd pra ver se isso ocorre também?
<ivanelson> CyL: Já tentei live, pendrive
<CyL> ivanelson: Me parece incompatibilidade de vídeo
<ivanelson> CyL: Na verdade nem quero win8 UEFI, quero deixar apenas o Ubuntu.
<ivanelson> CyL: Estou tentando por aqui: http://euskoware.com/tutoriales/instalar-ubuntu-UEFI/
<cElLiNHo> hi everybory
<Speedfranca> Boa tarde Pessoal!
<chouga> Speedfranca-> o/
<chouga> cElLiNHo-> o/
<Speedfranca> Estou com um problema de som aqui... não aparece a saida de som HDMI !
<chouga> Speedfranca-> Você já verificou as configurações de áudio e já fez o teste de som?
<Speedfranca> entao lá nãop aparece a opção de HDMI
<Speedfranca> tem saida analogica e saida digital (s/PDIF)
<Speedfranca> só
<chouga> Speedfranca-> Você está usando qual versão do Ubuntu?
<Speedfranca> 13.04
<chouga> Speedfranca-> Faça um teste com as duas opções.
<Speedfranca> fiz som normal no analogico
<Speedfranca> coloquei um mp3 e rodou normal
<Speedfranca> só não sai no hdi
<Speedfranca> HDMI
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<Speedfranca> inclusive pluguei o fone de ouvido e surgiu o "Fones de ouvido analogico"
<Speedfranca> Boa!
<chouga> Speedfranca-> Você já tirou o cabo, recolocou e fez o teste?
<chouga> Speedfranca-> Seu sistema está atualizado?
<chouga> Speedfranca-> Você já viu os drivers adicionais do Ubuntu?
<Speedfranca> não.. onde vejo esse drivers adicionais
<Speedfranca> ?
<Speedfranca> chouga, tentei instalar uns pacotes mas nao deu certo... deixa eu te dizer quais
<Speedfranca> chouga, oem-audio-hda-daily-lts-raring-dkms_0.201307180554~precise1_all.deb por exemplo
<Speedfranca> chouga,  este também oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms_0.201307180559~raring1_all.deb
<Speedfranca> chouga, mas nao deu certo
<chouga> Speedfranca-> Tenta no terminal: alsamixer
<chouga> Speedfranca-> Tenta aumentar os valores.
<PsychoBoB> Qual o problema Speedfranca
<Speedfranca> chouga, tentei nada aconteceu...
<chouga> PsychoBoB-> Podes tentar ajudar o Speedfranca?
<chouga> Speedfranca-> Estou no telefone, logo, não poderei lhe dar a devida atenção.
<Speedfranca> chouga, fique tranquilo ;)
<Speedfranca> já volto
<rodrigo> iai pessoal
<rodrigo> beleza?
<Barna> bom e vc?
<rodrigo> iaiii barna
<jimi_> bom dia
<CyL> jimi_: Boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-13
<Rafa1235> oi
<Rafa1235> alguém me ajude, pls!
<Rafa1235> to aqui há 1 dia tentando configurar a internet!
<Rafa1235> alguém tá aí?
<omelete> como é a conexao ai, adsl, wireless, etc, coloca detalhaes ai
<dberg> hmmm, ubuntu one parece uma boa. $30 por ano por 20GB.
<may> oi boa noite
<may> qual distro gnome classic baseada em ubuntu vcs indicariam?
<daekdroom> may, O Linux Mint (tanto a interface Cinnamon quanto o ambiente Mate) é mais parecido com o GNOME Classic do que o Ubuntu
<daekdroom> Ou então o Ubuntu GNOME edition.
<daekdroom> No GNOME Shell há um pacote de extensões que replica algo parecido com o GNOME 2 também.
<daekdroom> (o nome é GNOME Classic até, acho)
<may> eu estou baixando o ubuntu gnome aqui... em 1 hora eu irei testa-lo
<may> só o linux mint é cinnamon?
<daekdroom> Por padrão acho que sim,.
<daekdroom> Tem como instalar no Ubuntu também.
<may> sim... tem como trocar a interface.
<may> eu tenho gostado do lubuntu, nada a reclamar
<may> daekroom muito obrigada
<may> boa noite
<Rafa1235> OPA
<Rafa1235> omelete
<Rafa1235> não vi tua mensagem
<Rafa1235> to aqui com modem d-link dsl 500-b
<Rafa1235> provedor oi
<Rafa1235> to tanto com o cabo e com o wireless tbm.
<omelete> era pra conectar automatico
<Rafa1235> é
<omelete> a ñ ser q vc tenha q discar para o provedor
<Rafa1235> chego lá e falo sobre isso?
<Rafa1235> hmmm
<Rafa1235> tá bem então
<Rafa1235> olá
<MrBoss> boa noite
<CyL> MrBoss: Boa
<gilmar> onde escrevo?
<gilmar> como coloco skype no ubuntu 12.04
<gilmar> ?
<gilmar> ou como atualizo a versão facilmente?
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
<CyL> matheus_carvalho: Bom dia
<matheus_carvalho> CyL: ^^
<MLCardoso> Olá galera
<MLCardoso> Alguem poderia me ajudar com minha dúvida?
<CyL> !alguem | MLCardoso
<ubotu-br> MLCardoso: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<MLCardoso> Desculpe.. rsrs
<MLCardoso> Trabalho em um laboratório, onde tenho um LDAP Server + Autofs gerenciando os usuarios do mesmo
<CyL> MLCardoso: Não precisa pedir desculpas, apenas se acostumar da maneira como as coisas são ;)
<MLCardoso> estou atualizando as maquinas para ubuntu 13.04
<matheus_carvalho> isso se chama educação...
<matheus_carvalho> =D
<MLCardoso> tudo está funcionando, porem ele cria uma lista de usuarios no painel superior
<CyL> MLCardoso: Algum motivo para atualizar para 13.04?
<MLCardoso> bom, esse lab fica no curso de Eng. Comp da UFES (Universidade Federal do Espirito Santo)
<MLCardoso> e a ultima versao que não tem esse problema é a 10.10
<MLCardoso> que já é extremamante antiga
<CyL> MLCardoso: Pelo que estou entendendo vc está migrando da 10.10 para uma versão mais atualizada, é isso?
<MLCardoso> sim
<CyL> MLCardoso: No seu caso é altamente recomendável migrar para a 12.04, e não para a 13.04
<MLCardoso> a 12.04 tambem tem essa lista de usuarios
<MLCardoso> imagine, tenho 500 usuarios cadastrados
<MLCardoso> tudo funciona bem, porem essa lista tem atrapalhado
<CyL> MLCardoso: Bom, com 500 usuários cadastrados, eu gostaria de usar uma versão LTS, e não uma com suporte que encerrará em poucos meses
<MLCardoso> mas a 13.04 é LTS, não?
<CyL> MLCardoso: Não, a 13.04 é considerada 'teste'
<matheus_carvalho> não
<matheus_carvalho> a 12.04 é LTS
<matheus_carvalho> a proxima LTS é a 14.04
<CyL> MLCardoso: ^^
<MLCardoso> hum ... nãosabia
<CyL> MLCardoso: A lista que vc está dizendo é a que aparece no gerenciador de login?
<MLCardoso> a lista da tela de login já consegui ocultar
<MLCardoso> mas ele tambem exibe na barra superior
<MLCardoso> é como se, cada vez que eu uso uma conta remota, ele "cria" uma representação local
<CyL> MLCardoso: E quando alguém clica ali aparece um dialog que ocupa a tela inteira, mais alguns quilometro,s é isso?
<MLCardoso> sim
<MLCardoso> exato
<CyL> MLCardoso: O que causa incômodo é somente essa lista gigante?
<MLCardoso> sim
<CyL> MLCardoso: Bom, já pesnou em trocar o DE?
<MLCardoso> pro gnome3 ?
<CyL> MLCardoso: Se as máquinas estão usando o 10.10, usar um XFCE pode trazer beneficios
<CyL> MLCardoso: Eu sugeriria XFCE
<MLCardoso> ela não estao com 10.10 mais
<CyL> MLCardoso: Pode não ser a solução que vc queria, mas pode trazer benefícios
<MLCardoso> ja removi
<MLCardoso> o 10.10 não me permite usar o NetBeans 7.3
<MLCardoso> Vou fazer isso mesmo
<MLCardoso> Vou instalar o xubuntu-desktop e ver como vai ficar
<CyL> MLCardoso: o Xubuntu 12.04 também é LTS
<MLCardoso> Show de bola, vou fazer isso sim
<MLCardoso> Vlw pela idéia
<MLCardoso> não tinha pensado nisso
<CyL> MLCardoso: Disponha
<CyL> MLCardoso: Alem de ter a interface mais proxima do gbome 2
<MLCardoso> Pensei no KDE, mas tive problemas com a placa gráfica
<CyL> MLCardoso: Os estudantes nao chiaram quando viram o unity?
<MLCardoso> sim, bastante
<MLCardoso> rsrs
<MLCardoso> mas eles sempre reclamam de qqr mudança
<CyL> MLCardoso: Então, o XFCE é mais amigável para quem vem do gnome 2
<MLCardoso> então não costumo dar ouvidos
<CyL> MLCardoso: Haha, são o futuro do Brasil :D
<MLCardoso> aposto que vão reclamar do xfce também
<CyL> MLCardoso: O XFCE é mais leve
<CyL> MLCardoso: Por curiosidade, em qual período eles estão?
<MLCardoso> eles começam a frequentar o laboratório a partir do 3º ou 4º periodo
<MLCardoso> que é quando os trabalhos ficam mais complexos e não tem tempo pra ir pra casa dormir
<MLCardoso> antes disso, trazem notebook ou só vem pra assistir aula
<Speedfranca> Buenos dias!
<Speedfranca> Estou com um  problema no som via HDMI... alguem poderia me ajudar?
<MLCardoso> CyL: Esse canal existe a muito tempo?
<CyL> MLCardoso: Bom a pelo menos uns 5ou 6 anos que eu me lembre
<MLCardoso> CyL: A muito tempo atraz eu era um assíduo frequentador da freenode
<MLCardoso> CyL: logo quando a BrasNet acabou
<hggdh> o canal foi criado em 2006
<MLCardoso> Obrigado pela ajuda. Volto assim que puder
<CyL> MLCardoso: Boa sorte!
 * Speedfranca Estou com um  problema no som via HDMI... alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Joilan> amigos, preciso de um tutorial de instalação do Oracle Java 64bit para o Ubuntu 13
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<yangm> qual 'e o melhor FS para instalar ubuntu?
<leigo> olá
<leigo> alguém pode me ajudar?
<leigo> não consigo me conectar á internet da oi
<leigo> no ubuntu
<leigo> mas não sei o motivo
<yangm> instalei o ubuntu de duas maneiras, primeiro coloquei o gerenciador de inicialização na partição do ubuntu, e na segunda deixei ele colocar no hd. o mac não reconhece ele de nenhum dos dois jeitos.
<leigo> putz
<leigo> ninguém responde
<leigo> :c
<andretyn> leigo, qual problema?
<leigo> to cá há 3 dias
<leigo> tentando configurar a bendita oi velox no ubuntu
<leigo> já tentei de quase tudo
<leigo> já vi uma porrada de vídeo-aulas no youtube
<leigo> mas não funciona
<andretyn> leigo, sei, vc jah foi ao ubuntuforum, talvez tenha alguem q jah teve o mesmo problema q o teu, veja lah...
<leigo> pior que já fui
<leigo> fiz até um tópico ontem á noite
<leigo> mas não responderam mais
<andretyn> leigo, vc tem conexão no ubuntu agora?
<NETfellow> leigo, tem de esperar amigo mas me diz qual o problema especifico?
<leigo> to no notebook aqui,com o pc ligado com o ubuntu ao lado
<andretyn> leigo, qual ubuntu?
<leigo> 12.04
<andretyn> leigo, jah entrou em contato com o pessoal da oi perguntando sobre teu problema?
<leigo> to a pensar em fazer isso
<leigo> XD
<leigo> beleza,vou lá e depois venho aqui pra dizer o resultado
<leigo> eles têm atendimento pela internet?
<andretyn> se bem q esse pessoal sabe nada sobre linux, mas não custa tentar!
<andretyn> leigo, sei não
<leigo> isso que eu pensei
<leigo> acho que o pessoal vai me mandar digitar o 10.1.1.
<leigo> mas simplesmente não funciona
<CyL> leigo: A internet é 3G?
<leigo> não
<leigo> normal mesmo
<CyL> leigo: Wifi?
<leigo> uhum
<CyL> leigo: Isso é sim ou não?
<leigo> posso usar wifi ou cabo,tanto faz;
<leigo> quando instalei o ubuntu
<leigo> a internet funcionava por uns 2 minutos
<leigo> depois caía
<leigo> agora nem isso
<leigo> :(
<CyL> leigo: Sabe usar um pastebin?
<andretyn> leigo, !pastebin
<andretyn> !pastebin
<ubotu-br> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> andretyn: !pastebin | leigo
<leigo> belê
<CyL> leigo: Resultado de 'sudo ifconfig'
<andretyn> CyL, :)
<leigo> não sei usar pastebin não
<leigo> vou usar um pendrive mesmo
<leigo> pra passar de lá pra cá
<leigo> hahaha
<CyL> leigo: De uma forma oude outra vai precisar de usar um pastebin
<leigo> comofaz então?
<andretyn> leigo, no poste no canal, vai polui-lo, cole tudo no site do pastebin, e depois poste aqui o link
<andretyn> <leigo> vou usar um pendrive mesmo
<andretyn> <leigo> pra passar de lá pra cá
<CyL> leigo: Acesse a URL e entenda o pastebin, depois que tive entendido, use o pendrive para passar de lá pra cá
<Homem> leigo: meu provedor antigo, que não era tão grande quanto à Oi, tinha um suporte de linux. A Oi pode ter também.
<leigo> assim que faz?
<leigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5982022/
<CyL> leigo: isso
<CyL> leigo: Ok, pode conectar o cabo de rede?
<leigo> o cabo da internet?
<leigo> já tá conectado no pc,ué. XD
<leigo> vou ligar na Oi.
<leigo> orem por mim
<leigo> XD
<Homem> Alguém sabe se o Ubuntu rodando no pendrive não guarda as configurações definidas? Ele já reconhece a internet wifi e conecta atualmente, mas ele não está guardando o teclado padrão como Portuguese (Brazil).
<CyL> Homem: O liveCd ou liveUSB perde a configuração a cada boot. Você pode mudar isso criando uma persistência
<Homem> CyL: quando criei o liveUSB ele me perguntou o espaço que queria deixar pra persistência e eu reservei um espaço. Acredito que por isso ele esteja guardando algumas configurações, como a da rede wifi e os ícones dispostos na lateral esquerda. Mas o teclado não está guardando...
<CyL> Homem: Bom, ele deveria guardar tais quais a soutras informações
<CyL> leigo: Ainda está aí?
<leigo> estou
<leigo> ligando pra oi
<CyL> leigo: Ligou o cabo conforme solicitei?
<leigo> há tempos
<CyL> leigo: Sem avisar não há como sabermos. Agora tente 'sudo dhclient eth0' e poste o resultado
<Homem> leigo: a Oi tem algum setor para ajuda do Linux?
<CyL> Homem: O leigo saiu e deixou todo mundo segurando o pincel
<Homem> o pobre caiu. [Ping timeout: 250 seconds]
<CyL> Homem: Ou ele fechou a janela do navegador que estava usando, o que infelizmente é mais provável [b1c96553@gateway/web/freenode/ip.177.201.101.83]
<korda> boa tarde pessoas! (:
<korda> Alguém pode me dar uma ajudinha num lance do Ubuntu 13.04??
<korda> Eu gostaria de saber como deixar apenas a barra superior do Ubuntu com aquele efeito glass, alguém sabe como fazer isso?
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<andretyn> korda, vc pode usar o Ubuntu-tweak para isso!
<korda> eu estou com ele instalado mas não tem a opção
<korda> tenho o compiz também, compiz-fusion e nada altera
<korda> não sei o por quê
<andretyn> korda, tem, procura no menu ajustes, na opção Unity
<andretyn> korda, nela tem um item chamado Opacidade do painel, regula lah
<korda> cara
<korda> achei
<korda> muito obrigado MESMO
<andretyn> korda, blz
<idub> pessoal.Como acessar partições mac(HFS) dolinux?????
<idub> alguma dicapessoal.. nem que seja um tutorialpra eu ler. so encontro coisas de 2010 a respeito pra linux 10.10
<idub> consegui.. libhfsp hehehee
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-14
<cassio> Olá...
<Guest15914> Tenho um Core i5 com processador de 2,53 GHz
<Guest15914> Eu queria saber qual versão Unbuntu instalar em meu pc
<picolo> Boa noite. Meu Ubuntu esta gastando muito bateria, para variar. Alguém tem um tutorial que já usou e deu certo para aumentar a vida útil da bateria?
<picolo> Vou acabar mudando para o elementaryOS
<picolo> :P
<eduslack> Boa noite! Estou usando o Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) mas o ícone da Pasta Pessoal está com aquele antigo. Alguem sabe o que fazer para corrigir isso?
<leigo> olá
<leigo> to com um problema aqui
<leigo> tentei instalar o skype via software center
<leigo> mas agora
<leigo> nem abrindo tá
<leigo> o center fecha na hora que abre
<leigo> e dá um relatório de erro
<lucio_> Oi. Existe algum programa de video chat no ubuntu?
<leigo> alguém pode ajudar? :3
<lucio_> leigo, qual sua duvida?
<leigo> tentei instalar o skype aqui pelo software center
<leigo> mas deu pau
<leigo> e agora não abre mais o center
<lucio_> hehehehhe. essa eu tb nao sei.
<lucio_> uia
<lucio_> tem skype no cente? eu nao sabia disso. O teu ubuntu é o 13?
<leigo> 12.04
<leigo> tem no site da microsoft,ué.
<leigo> ou então fiz merda
<lucio_> ahh,
<leigo> XD
<lucio_> eu baixei o 13.04. Essa é minha primeira vez no ubuntu
<leigo> Pois é,tbm sou novato
<leigo> to com isso aqui há 3 dias
<lucio_> eu particularmente nao acessei mais o windowns faz uns 15 dias
<lucio_> esse ubuntu ta suprindo minhas necessidades muito bem.
<leigo> se não precisar de jogos
<lucio_> Mas quanto ao skype, eu ja sei que nao tem versão para o 13 ainda.
<leigo> dá pra suprir de boa
<lucio_> xbox
<lucio_> pra jogos
<leigo> nem tenho console
<leigo> infelizmente
<leigo> quando lançar o ps4
<leigo> penso em comprar
<leigo> ps4 > xbox 1
<leigo> hehehe
<lucio_> olha, sabe que tanto o ps4 quanto o xbox one não me animaram ainda. o 360 ainda supri minha necessidade de games, e suprirá por um bom tempo.
<lucio_> nao sei qual será melhor
<lucio_> o foda é que a microsoft ta sempre quenrendo fuder com o nosso bolso.
<lucio_> xD
<leigo> é
<leigo> vendas do xbox 1 ficarão baixas
<leigo> tenho certeza
<leigo> só terá algumas pelos exclusivos
<leigo> mas ps4 ainda ganha pq tem foco
<leigo> nos games
<leigo> o xbox 1 quer virar faz-tudo
<lucio_> sei lá. o interessante é poder usar skype na sala. essa de faz tudo até que axo bacana
<lucio_> eu ja uso o 360 pra ver netflix, por exemplo, pouco pra jogos
<leigo> lulz
<lucio_> vo indo, flow
<leigo> tchau
<leigo> vamo ver se alguém aí tá acordado, né.
<leigo> XD
<artur> boa noite. instalei o zram no 13.04 em um notebook de 2GB, mesmo assim quando abro a vmplayer fica muito lento. Como faço para deixar o zram de com o valor fixo de 2GB?
<Leo_> uso ubuntu 13.04 mas a webcam não funciona
<Leo_> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Leo_> nao é para usar msn ou skype, é só pra eu poder tirar fotos no pc
<Leo_> oi
<Leo_> alguem ai?
<Leo_> preciso de ajuda
<Leo_> tenho uma webcam lifecam vx 2000 da microsoft,  ela funcionava no windows 7 até sem software
<Leo_> mas no ubuntu nao funciona. como resolvo isso?
<guina>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY guina agui2012
<gabriel> oi
<gabriel> estou precisando de ajuda
<gabriel> ainda continuam enviando discos gratuitos?
<xGrind> gabriel, nao enviam mais
<gabriel> não está tão prático baixar ele.
<gabriel> eu sinceramente gostaria de usar o ubuntu para acessar sites que podem infectar meu computador
<gabriel> e tenho arquivos como o Photoshop, por exemplo, que, mesmo que não seja instalável no ubuntu, não podem ser excluídos de uma hora pra outra
<gabriel> já que baixei e o computador cujo baixei foi formatado
<gabriel> aí eu achei que seria melhor instalar em uma máquina virtual... mas pelo visto n tem jeito rsrsrs
<gabriel> mas ainda assim obrigado
<hggdh> ?
<xGrind> cara estranho
<hggdh> hum. Perdi o momento de chamar a atenção de leigo e lucio_
<mococa> qual melhor sistema operacional para servidor
<deezed> e ae galera
<rafael666> criei no syslog.conf   um local3.* com um caminho, quando testo no console com logger não me dá erro nenhum, mas o arquivo nao está sendo criado.
<rafael666> oq pode estar errado?
<Polako> Bom dia
<Polako> alguem já tentou o Kernel 3.10.6?
<hggdh> rafael666: reiniciaste o daemon?
<rafael666> hggdh sim, antes dizia q iria usar o use-syslog padrão, agora diz q vai usar o local3, porém continua usando o var/log/message , e testando com o logger o arquivo de log não é criado.
<hggdh> rafael666: na mao, rode 'sudo rsyslogd -f /etc/rsyslog.conf -N1'
<hggdh> rafael666: o rsyslogd vai, entao, checar teus arquivos de configuracao
<PsychoBoB> Maravilha esse tal de preload ein?
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: huh?
<PsychoBoB> sudo apt-get install preload
<PsychoBoB> e seja feliz
<hggdh> ah, OK :-)
<PsychoBoB> conhece?
<hggdh> conheco. Tenta optimizar o uso de disco, usando o cache de memoria
<rafael666> obrigado hggdh, limpei o var e dei um restart no syslog, agora funcionou
<PsychoBoB> maravilha, para programas que são sempre carregados
<hggdh> concordo.
<korda> Bom dia pessoal
<korda> Alguém pode me passar um link com os smartphone que suportam o ubuntu??
<hggdh> !touch | korda
<ubotu-br> korda: Informações sobre a plataforma Touch para celular e tablets está disponível aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch || suporte e discussões em #ubuntu-touch
<PsychoBoB> ubuntu edge
<korda> muuuuito obrigado (:
<stenio> ola
<PsychoBoB> Hi
<stenio> alguém sabe me fala como configuro o vpn do linux, se realmente precisa colocar uma senha para acessar a outra pouta ou ter certificado
<stenio> ?
<stenio> tem alguém possa me ajudar?
<andretyn>  !pastebin | andretyn
<ubotu-br> andretyn, please see my private message
<hggdh> andretyn: podes, tambem, usar '/msg ubotu-br !pastebin'
<hggdh> stenio: normalmente VPNs usam certificados para a *sessao*. O sistema remote pode exigir senha para acesso, mas isto nada tem a ver com a *sessao VPN*
<isaac_> exit
<incruiser> Aloha!
<incruiser> \part
<Paulo_neto> alguém conhece aí algum programa para criar videos dvd a partir de arquivos .vod?
<andretyn> Paulo_neto, cara, vc pode usar o arista para decodificar o video, e usar o dvdstyler para criar o dvd, soh não sei se o arista sabe usar videos .vod...
<Paulo_neto> ops... valeu
<PsychoBoB> o que vcs estão usando de mp3 players no ubuntu?
<xGrind> PsychoBoB,  gmuscibrowser
<PsychoBoB> não conheço
<andretyn>  PsychoBoB, rhythmbox
<PsychoBoB> estou no banshee
<xGrind> PsychoBoB, padrao do xubuntu
<PsychoBoB> mas não tenho me agradado
<PsychoBoB> nunca usei o xubuntu
<PsychoBoB> ubuntu + kde?
<xGrind> xfce + Ubuntu
<PsychoBoB> bom?
<xGrind> testa ae. bem mais leve e estavel :p
<PsychoBoB> + leve?
<PsychoBoB> hmmm
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: Ubuntu+KDE eh o kubuntu (que usa amarok para musicas)
<PsychoBoB> Pois, não sou fan do KDE.
<PsychoBoB> Tenho ficado satisfeito com o 13.04 e seu Unity.
<hggdh> por ca eu sou... Assim como do Unity, mas este esta a falhar no meu laptop
<hggdh> logo... KDE
<PsychoBoB> você é portugues hggdh ?
<leigo> olá
<leigo> meu software center não abre!
<leigo> alguém pode ajudar?
<PsychoBoB> fb.me/JoB520nR kde recém saido do forno
<leigo> olá
<PsychoBoB> Hi
<leigo> o centro de programas não abre! :(
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: filho de, nascido no Brasil, americano
<PsychoBoB> leigo, reinstall
<PsychoBoB> qual versão leigo ?
<PsychoBoB> americano hggdh ?
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: sim
<leigo> 12.04
<leigo> já tentei reinstalar
<leigo> dá um algum tipo de erro
<hggdh> leigo: rode-o pelo terminal, teremos mais detalhes do erro
<hggdh> e, de qualquer maneira, "algum tipo de erro" nao nos ajuda a identificar o problema ;-)
<leigo> posso despejar aqui?
<leigo> não lembro o nome do site pra dar paste
<hggdh> leigo: nao, use pastebin
<hggdh> !pastebin | leigo
<ubotu-br> leigo: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<leigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986019/
<PsychoBoB> leigo,
<PsychoBoB> sudo apt-get purge software-center && sudo apt-get autoremove
<PsychoBoB> dpois install
<hggdh> leigo: tua linha # 56 no /etc/apt/sources.list esta errada
<leigo> percebi
<hggdh> pois entao eh so corrigir :-)
<leigo> como arrumo?
<hggdh> leigo: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<hggdh> ou use teu editor preferido
<leigo> não sei como fazer, hue.
<leigo> fiz o comando aí e apareceu uma caralhada de links
<hggdh> leigo: coloque teu /etc/apt/sources.list em um pastebin
<hggdh> leigo: cuida-te com tua linguagem, por favor
<leigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986035/
<hggdh> nao...
<PsychoBoB> como tu julgas o que é palavrão sendo portugues hggdh ? hehehe
<PsychoBoB> tem coisas que aqui são palavrão e lá não !!!
<hggdh> leigo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: eu sei... mas lembra-te que nasci no Brasil :-)
<PsychoBoB> conhece lá?
<hggdh> assim como tem coisas que la tem sentidos completamente diversos do Brasil
<hggdh> sim
<PsychoBoB> maravilha, hoje casualmente comi um bacalhau com nata :)
<hggdh> ...
<leigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5986049/
<PsychoBoB> leigo,
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: bacalhau com nataS
<PsychoBoB> por que você não roda o comando que te passei
<PsychoBoB> desinstala tudo que for a respeito, logo instala.
<hggdh> PsychoBoB: nao vai funcionar ate que a sources.list tenha sido corrigida
<PsychoBoB> mas qual o problema do source?
<PsychoBoB> tá corrompido?
<hggdh> sim
<PsychoBoB> é, dai fica difícil.
<hggdh> provavelmente editado a mao...
<leigo> e aí?
<hggdh> leigo: edite o /etc/sources/list com qualquer editor que conhecas; navege ate mostrar a linha # 56 no meio da tela, e coloque a tela em um pastebin
<leigo> indique-me um editor
<leigo> pls
<hggdh> o uniqo que uso eh o vi
<hggdh> mas naio eh um editor para iniciantes
<hggdh> leigo: tente 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<hggdh> talvez funcione...
<leigo> mais um monte de links
<leigo> lulz
<hggdh> leigo: o ultimo link deveria ser para um pastebin...
<leigo> um link pra extras
<leigo> isso
<leigo> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<hggdh> nao
<hggdh> leigo: execute 'pastebinit' -- o que ocorre?
<leigo> nada
<leigo> não seria mais fácil instalar o ubuntu dnv?
<leigo> XD
<hggdh> leigo: nada significa que o cursor esta em um linha limpa, correto?
<leigo> sim
<hggdh> leigo: Ctrl-C
<hggdh> leigo: voltaste ao prompt?
<PsychoBoB> apt-get install vim
<leigo> as letras ficaram pequenas
<hggdh> ??
<Artur> boa tarde!
<Artur> como aumento o zram?
<hggdh> ??~/sfilter
<wellibene> como eu atualizo o ubuntu 11.04 para o 13.04, sem usar cd
<alipio> Aonde posso solicitar uma midia do ubuntu?
<haridasa> boa noite
<andretyn> haridasa, boa noite!
<haridasa> por favor sou novo no Ubuntu 12.04 e estou com um problema de senha, pode me ajudar?
<andretyn> haridasa, depende, qual problema?
<haridasa> é que desde o começo não aceita a chave que forneci  e não deixa trocar, aperto control alt t e na hora de digitar a nova senha não deixa
<andretyn> haridasa, você sabe a senha antiga?
<haridasa> esqueci Andre
<andretyn> haridasa, certo, isso acontece, mas devias ter anotado:))
<andretyn> haridasa, mas tem como ver resetar a senha, peraih q vou ver...
<haridasa> tranqulo, obrigado, anotarei de agora em diante
<andretyn> haridasa, você tem acesso a sua conta agora?
<haridasa> sim
<andretyn> entra no dash e tecle ajuda
<andretyn> haridasa, peraih q chegou as compras do mercado:))
<andretyn> haridasa, mas no menu ajuda tem contas de usuario, veja lah
<haridasa> tranquilo estou esperando.
<haridasa> obrigado
<haridasa> Então Andre já fui lá, digitei do grob passwd haridasa, abre uma lina da unix mas o teclado nao consegue digitar nesta linha só funciona o enter aí muda de linha e saio com o exit
 * andretyn dizendo - "CaCah de 3G!!!!"
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém poderia me ajudar, por favor?
<chouga> Instalei o OpenBox no Ubuntu 12.04 e o mesmo funciona perfeitamente. Entretanto, quando mudo a sessão e coloco “Ubuntu”, o mesmo não abre. O que pode ser?
<chouga> Como posso voltar a usar o Ubuntu com o Metacity?
<Bruno> boa noite pessoal
<Guest85408> boa noite pessoal
<Guest85408> nunca usei linux, to afim de usar como segundo OS. consigo fazer isso? como proceder?
<artur> boa noite!
<artur> como é possível aumentar o zram?
<andretyn> chouga, blz
<andretyn> Guest85408, posso ajudar!
<andretyn> artur, cara, sei não, mas se vc ir para o forum do ubuntu-br talvez tenha resposta lah
<andretyn> !help
<ubotu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<andretyn> !ubotu-br
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'ubotu-br' not found
<Guest85408> <andretyn>  pode me ajudar?
<andretyn> Guest85408, sim! vou te mandar um pagina q tem video-aulas sobre isso q vc quer, peraih:)
<Guest85408> <andretyn>  pode me add no skype? skype: sorvahr.bruno
<andretyn> Guest85408, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/tag/primeiros-passos/
<andretyn> Guest85408, cara, não uso skype!
<Guest85408> andretyn, ok, agradeço a ajuda. irei verificar nos videos
<Guest85408> ty
<andretyn> !paciencia | Guest85408
<ubotu-br> Guest85408: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-15
<artur> nao tem nada andretyn
<andretyn> artur, blz
<andretyn> artur, vou ver se acho alguma coisa...
<artur> andretyn: quando abro uma VM o ubuntu senta
<andretyn> artur, vc tem swap? quanto de memoria ram vc tem?
<artur> 2 GB de RAM, instalei o zram pois li em algum forum que é melhor
<Guest85408> andretyn, o pendrive tenho q formatar em ntfs né?
<omelete> Guest85408,  pendrive pra colocar a iso?
<omelete> se for melhor fat
<Julinux> pessoal, alguém tem uma dica sobre como se faz para configurar o fifo do frets on fire?
<Julinux> quero colocar o tema do Guittar Hero mas não ta indo
<Guest85408> pen drive para colocar a iso para boot de instalação
<Guest85408> fat 32 ou ntfs?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Guest85408, fat32
<Guest85408> instalarei o ubuntu, a partir do w8. usarei dois OS. ubuntu e w8.
<Guest85408> um pen drive de 2gb dá ou tem q ser maior?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> depende da iso, se for a comum de 800mb um de 2gb da
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> basta que o pen drive seja maior que a iso
<omelete> a opção de instalar do windows retiraram?
<omelete> vi essa noticia uma x
<omelete> ñ lembro se era do ubuntu
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> parece que iam tirar mas não sei, nunca usei ela mesmo
<omelete> Guest85408,  verifica isso tb
<andretyn> artur, vc estah usando para q o virtualbox, para rodar q sistema...
<artur> andretyn: WmWare player
<andretyn> artur, vc estah no Ubuntu?
<artur> sim
<artur> 13.04
<andretyn> artur, desculpa a demora pra responder, mas estou com alguns problemas...
<andretyn> artur, use o virtualbox, procura ele no site dele, veja no google. O vmware eh muito pesado e consume muita memoria, eu uso o virtualbox, acho q ele eh mais leve...
<andretyn> artur, jah rodei o virtualbox em um maquina mais modesta...,
<artur> vou tentar, mas idependente não achei como deixar o valor fixo do swap
<andretyn> artur, vc pode rodar o w7 usando o mesmo, veja q ele precisa de 1 gb de memoria da sua maquina, então se vc usar muita da memoria ram, o ubuntu quebra...
<artur> w7 ?
<andretyn> artur, swap não vai ajudar, eh memoria ram mesmo... w7 = Windows 7
<artur> grato!
<andretyn> artur, ajudei?
<artur> claro
<andretyn> artur, blz :))
<agagaga> pessoal, sou iniciante em linux, estou tentando rodar um programa mas ele fica "segurando" o console, dai dou ctrlZ e o console volta mas o programa para de rodar, tem jeito de fazer ele continuar rodando?
<edenc> agagaga: nohup programa &
<agagaga> edenc: obrigado, era isso mesmo
<RMCampos> dia pessoal
<RMCampos> Cesar_Augusto, o/
<RMCampos> gostaria de saber se alguém aqui já implementou no ubuntu o caso de rodar apenas uma aplicação específica quando é feito o login
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, dias atrás eu estive aqui pergutando por barulho de ventoinha ou HD. Acho que você me atendeu. Talvez outro. Não lembro. Hoje tenho a solução.
<AlexandreMBM> Quero dizer que foi abrir a CPU, acionar cada ventoinha em separado com um outra fonte, assim identificar as ruidosas, abri-las e lubrificar seus eixos com um pingo de óleo singer (óleo de máquina).
<AlexandreMBM> Alguns tutoriais sugerem graxa branca, mas demorar mais a secar essa lubrificação. Mas nem todos os eixos podem ser acessados de forma a receberem a graxa.
<stenio> bom seria com pó de grafite!
<AlexandreMBM> stenio, pó de grafite não é recomendado por que é condutor e pode dar curto circuito de várias formas; no motor da ventoinha ou em outras partes do gabinete.
<AlexandreMBM> Não só é condutor como é facilmente deslocável (pelo ar).
<AlexandreMBM> Óleo grosso ou graxa ficam apenas onde foram aplicados e resolvem a questão com segurança.
<AlexandreMBM> Não devem ser usados em excesso, para que não se liquidifiquem e escorram.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, stenio. Quis apenas devolver isso. Temia ser problema de HD, mas foi apenas falta de lubrificação nas ventoinhas.
<AlexandreMBM> Limpei toda a CPU com um pincel
<AlexandreMBM> Obrigado a todos que tentaram me responder dias atrás.
<AlexandreMBM> Até.
<beto_cax> alguem pode me ajuda, gostaria de saber se posso instalar a ultima versão do ubunto no notebook que já tem instalado o windows8?
<Brenoma> Ae pessoa, alguém ai pode me ajudar com uma coisa? :D
<rogerio> Pessoal bom dia, estou com um problema no libre office 4.1, a extensão VERO da erro, algu'em sabe como resolver isto ?
<rogerio> o erro 'e o seguinte " python-loader:<type 'exceptions.ImportError'>: No module named pythonloader, traceback follows no traceback available"
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, resolveu?
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, já tentou retirá-la?
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, deve haver tutorial de como desinstalar extensões manualmente
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: acho que nao foi eu que voce conversou sobre o hd. Minha solucao seria usar ssd ;)
<rogerio> AlexandreMBM ainda n~ao, estou tentando voltar para a 4.0 para ver se resolve
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, eu não faria isso já. Dá muito trabalho.
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, e é melhor usar coisa mais nova.
<rogerio> o problema 'e que eu preciso desta extensao
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, procure ver como retirar manualmente a extensão, se não estiver sendo possível desinstalá-la pelo método convencional.
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, você pode tentar recolá-la depois, nessa versão nova mesmo.
<rogerio> o problema 'e que ela nao instala na mais nova
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, a versão da extensão, sabe dizer se é a adequada para essa versão do LivreOffice?
<AlexandreMBM> ah...
<AlexandreMBM> Entendi. Então sendo assim, se não a o conjunto mais novo, o jeito será voltar para a 4.0 mesmo.
<rogerio>  uma pena mas eu acho que vai ser o jeito
<rogerio> um programa nativo (mas bom) equivalente ao project da microsoft
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<Cesar_Augusto> RMCampos eu ainda não tem tentei isto ... mas qual a dificuldade em fazer isto ? no windows é simples de fazer é só colocar no inicializar e pronto ... não ubuntu é só colocar no bagulho que inicia o sistema ou coisa assim... não lembro o nome da bagaça .... mas assim baseado no que lembro ... não acho que seja algo muito dificil não :) ....... isto SE entendi claro :)
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<daniel80> Alguém poderia me indicar um Gerenciador de Discos e Partições bom?
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: estava de saida para o trabalho e nao pude dar um alo. entao, sem ruidos no comp?
<Richter> galera, to com um probleminha com um apache, aparentemente ele não esta aceitando post
<Richter> devo ter desabilitado algum módulo importante
<Richter> mas o google não ta facilitando minha vida
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, sem ruídos
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, só o normal, de ambiente com ventilador ou exaustor
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, estou pesquisando SSD por outros motivos
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, é você quem tem uma loja?
<AlexandreMBM> Oops! Off-topic aqui. Vou falar com dberg em particular.
<dberg> AlexandreMBM: nao tenho loja. mas ssd e' o que ha'.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, sei. Estou falando com você em PVT.
<habyte_> Programadores PHP na área?
<dberg> meus pesames
<habyte_> hehe
<Leo_> alguem sabe dizer como que coloca senha no ubuntu pra ele ligar
<Leo_> tipo, se ligar o pc quem nao tem a senha nao possa usar o pc
<Leo_> alguem ai?
<dberg> senha no sistema operacional ou na bios?
<Leo_> senha no sistema operacional ubuntu 13.04
<Leo_> quando eu instalei tinha a opção de colocar senha toda vez que ligasse o pc. mas nao ativei ela
<Leo_> eu preciso colocar uma senha pq meus primos ficam mexendo no pc quando eu to na aula
<dberg> se sua conta nao tem password, abra o terminal e digite passwd
<Leo_> minha conta tem uma senha que pede toda vez que vou instalar um programa ou dar sudo apt-get
<Leo_> e também quando fico 10 minutos sem mexer no pc
<Leo_> sempre pede a senha
<Leo_> eu queria que pedisse essa mesma senha sempre que eu ligasse o pc
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<daniel80> O Ubuntu (12.04.2) vem com alguma aplicação para acesso a área de trabalho remota?
<chouga> daniel80-> Sim, chama-se Remmina.
<andretyn> Boa noite!
<vitorlobo> ae para quem tiver interessado
<vitorlobo> https://plus.google.com/events/cq23io4p63efom187fvkr63ucdc
<alexandre> boa noite
<chouga> alexandre-> Boa noite!
<alexandre> preciso de ajuda
<alexandre> não consigo atualizar meu ubunto
<chouga> Qual é a sua versão?
<alexandre> 12.04.1
<chouga> alexandre-> O que queres fazer: Uma atualização de versão ou uma atualização periódica?
<alexandre> VERSAO
<chouga> alexandre-> Para qual versão?
<alexandre> 13.04
<andretyn> alexandre, aviso, atualização para uma nova versão pode dar alguns problemas, mas se for numa instalação limpa, muito pouco problema...
<chouga> alexandre-> Bem, não recomendo que faça isto dessa maneira(por mais que seja possível). Sugiro baixar a ISO do site e instalar.
<ale_> alguem me ajuda
<ale_> quero atualizar meu ubuntu mas não consigo
<ale_> ?
<andretyn> <chouga> alexandre-> Bem, não recomendo que faça isto dessa maneira(por mais que seja possível). Sugiro baixar a ISO do site e instalar.
<ale_> pq?
<andretyn> alexandre, aviso, atualização para uma nova versão pode dar alguns problemas...
<ale_> hum
<ale_> entendi
<chouga> ale_-> O que queres fazer: Uma atualização de versão ou uma atualização periódica? 
<ale_> entendi
<ale_> é que meu ubuntu não reonheceo meu celilar
<andretyn> ale_, quer tentar...
<chouga> ale_-> Eu fiz uma pergunta, não uma afirmação.
<ale_> essa pergunta ja te respondi
<ale_> falei uma atualizacao
<ale_> quais o tipos de problemas
<ale_> *celular
<chouga> ale_-> Que é uma atualização eu já sei. Quero saber se é periódica ou uma atualização de uma versão para outra.
<ale_> versao para outra
<chouga> ale_-> Bem, sendo assim, vale o que já foi dito.
<chouga> *"dito"
<chouga> ale_-> Com todo o respeito mas, o não reconhecimento de algo não é motivo para mudar de versão.
<andretyn> ale_, qual celular?
<chouga> ale_-> As vezes você faz uma alteração e pronto, está funcionando!
<ale_> lg l5
<chouga> ale_-> O que acontece quando o mesmo é plugado?
<ale_> nada
<ale_> ele nem monta o dispositivo
<ale_> e não o vejo
<chouga> ale_-> Viste o display do celular enquanto o mesmo está plugado?
<chouga> ale_-> As vezes há uma trava no celular com relação ao teclado que pode interferir no reconhecimento.
<chouga> ale_-> O meu mesmo, se o teclado estiver bloqueado, meu Ubuntu não reconhece.
<chouga> ale_-> Se digito a senha, pronto, problema resolvido!
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-16
<marcos> oi  to  tendo dificuldade em  jogar no keyja.com ja instalei o java  e nada a pagina fica sem  imagem
<marcos> aguem  pode  da  uma  ajuda  ai?
<marcos> alguema ai?
<marcos> alguem ai?
<mutantez> opa
 * mutantez $ sudo apt-get install webz2.0
<marcos> oi?
<mutantez> é!?
<marcos> falou comigo?
<mutantez> vc crê em cyberwar?
<marcos> nem  sei o que é isso
<marcos> ola
<mutantez> guerreiros da liberdade
<marcos> rs
<Hyuri> alguém sabe como reculperar uma partição que tinha um windows 7 instalado?
<Hyuri> instalei o ubuntu studio e mesmo selecionando instalar lado à lado com o windows 7, ele sobescreveu tudo
<Hyuri> 900GB se foram
<Hyuri> TestDisk parece parar em uma fase
<Hyuri> alguém sabe se o MS Data que aparece no TestDisk tá relacionado com dados do MS windows?
<xpereira> bom dia
<xpereira> sou usuário recente de linux (1semana). comprei um note positivo com distro Mandriva. Estou achando que ela dá muito bug e penso em instalar o Ubuntu, que pelo tenho lido é muito superior.
<xpereira> Para instalar o UBUNTU é necessário formatar a maquina? Ele instala os drives? Como consigo um cd? a internet na minha cidade é muito ruim para baixar arquivos grandes. Agradeço qualquer ajuda.
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos...!
<Rubem> Bom dia Senhores
<matheus_carvalho> Rubem: buenas
<PsychoBoB> hi
<Rodolfo_> Preciso de ajuda para instalar o ubuntu 13.04
<Rodolfo_> Alguém ajuda?
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<PsychoBoB> uepa
<rcbdesignerro> eae pessoal
<PsychoBoB> oia
<rcbdesignerro> rapaz.. to aqui no live'cd
<rcbdesignerro> m+aquina com dual'boot
<rcbdesignerro> relevem os erros de digitaçao.. por causa da configuraçao do live-cd
<PsychoBoB> legal e que mais?
<rcbdesignerro> eu tava com problem.. vou ver se consegui
<rcbdesignerro> formatei o windows e sumiu o diabo do grub rsrs
<rcbdesignerro> j+a tinha acontecido algo semelhante e resolvi facilmente
<rcbdesignerro> tava chatinho agora
<rcbdesignerro> PsychoBoB: dar reboot aqui.. se der certo ou errado lhe aviso
<PsychoBoB> precisa não :)
<daniel80> Taaaarde!
<rcbdesigner> nada.. vou tentar as outras opções.. pelo menos o que salva é poder conectar durante o live-cd
<felipescabral> Pessoal, algém conhece um manual bom, inglês ou português, para configurar VPN via terminal!?
<rcbdesigner> sei nada de vpn
<felipescabral> :(
<rcbdesigner> já deu um saque no youtube?
<rcbdesigner> configurar vpn terminal linux
<felipescabral> olhei alguma coisa... pessoal também joga lixo de mais lá!
<felipescabral> ai queria, caso alguem tenha feito, me passasse o manual.
<rcbdesigner> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibtwXmmEXV0
<felipescabral> hum.. valeu!!!
<felipescabral> da uma zoiada nesse ai!
<felipescabral> Coloquei o Windows aqui!
<felipescabral> mais o bixo cm menos de 1 mes já deu uma sentada..
<felipescabral> ta lento pacas..
<felipescabral> ai vou colocar o server aqui
<felipescabral> e fazer a configuração!
<Rubem> Bom dia, quando ingresso uma máquina Linux no dominio, a política criado no GPO para um usuário funcionar ?
<Vitay> QUAL A VERSÃO MAIS ESTÁVEL DO UBUNTU?
<rootpt> Estou a usar o virtualbox com o backtrack e a tor_vm..
<rootpt> Ligo a tor_vm e na consola do backtrack edito o ficheiro "/etc/resolv.conf"
<rootpt> Coloco o IP que o tor_vm da-me depois faço o comando: "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.120/24 up" e o comando: "route add default gw 192.168.1.4"
<rootpt> Isto para usar o IP da rede TOR. Passados paì 30 min o IP do fixeiro resolv.conf muda automaticamente pó ip default e o IP externo muda tb..
<rootpt> Existe maneira de n permitir essa alteraçao automatica e usar sempre o IP da rede TOR?
<andretyn> !paciencia| rootpt
<ubotu-br> rootpt: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<hggdh> bem, neste caso o rootpt estava apenas a descrever o problema :-)
<andretyn> hggdh, sim, mas as info dadas podem ajudar:)
<andretyn> hggdh, e eu não lembrava do nome dos sites! :-)
<hggdh> heh
<daniel80> Algúem ai sabe se o Ubuntu possui alguma aplicação gráfica para configuração do IPTABLES? Ou tem que ser tudo na unha?  Obrigado.
<andretyn> daniel80, gufw
<daniel80> humm,,,,
<hggdh> daniel80: para configuracao generica, nao conheco. Mas existe o gufw/ufw para configuracao mais especifica
<daniel80> Acredito que esse deva resolver...
<daniel80> Vou baixar e testar
<daniel80> :P
<andretyn> daniel80 o gufw tem alguma coisa pre-configurada, mas para começar, resolve
<daniel80> O problema é que compartilho minha Internet 3g (USB MODEM) na rede com outras máquinas e para compartilhar preciso configurar o IPTABLES na unha toda vez que desligo e ligo a máquina, porque ele perde as configurações.
<daniel80> Acredito que através da interface gráfica ele deva SALVAR as configurações de alguma maneira
<andretyn> daniel80, cara, eu configurei um vez pelo ufw e depois esqueço
<daniel80> É exatamente isso que eu preciso então....rsrsrsrs
<daniel80> Vamos testar... em breve trago o feedback
<daniel80> ^^
<rootpt> Ok, n me repito, mas alguem sabe »
<vando_> uma ajuda por favor
<vando_> primeira vez aqui no chat
<vando_> duvida na instalação do ubuntu no virtual box
<andretyn> vando_, fala, qual versão?
<vando_> 13,04 andre
<andretyn> vando_, qual duvida?
<vando_> entao eu instalei na Vm normal finaliza ai ele reincia e trava  a VM
<vando_> fala q a Vm parou de funcionar e tem q fechar
<andretyn> vando_, virtualizaçaõ precisa de memoria ram, quando vc colocou?
<vando_> 1gb
<andretyn> vando_, quanto vc tem na maquina
<vando_> nessa vm ta rodando de boa o debian e server 2008
<vando_> tenho 2gb
<andretyn> vando quando de memoria de video vc colocou no vm?
<vando_> coloquei 128 tenho placa de 1gb
<vando_> isso acontece tb no ubuntu 12
<andretyn> vando_, vc tah em q sistema?
<vando_> win 7
<andretyn> vando_, cara, devia rodar, vc tah usando iso 32 bits ou 64?
<vando_> iso 32
<vando_> nome da iso ta assim
<vando_> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386
<andretyn> sim
<vando_> ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386
<vando_> instalei um pacote de atulização pela propia vm e nada
<andretyn> vando_, bem, a instalaçao ocorreu normalmente, certo...
<vando_> sim sim certinho
<andretyn> vando_, cara, veja no site do ubuntuforum, mas eu não sei o q estah acontecendo... talvez tenha alguem com o mesmo problema q o teu!
<vando_> se ouver como da uma olhada nesse link da vm fala de uma versao pra ubuntu e diversas outras
<vando_> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Download_Old_Builds_4_0
<vando_> mais so tem ate a versao de ubuntu 11
<andretyn> vando_, vc alterou alguma coisa na configuração da vm alem de colocar 1gb de memoria e 128 de video?
<vando_> não essa config coloquei só pra ubuntu
<Guest76080> estou baixando o ubuntu 13.04, queria saber como faço para instalar em outro hd disponível na minha máquina, alguém pode me ajudar/
<chouga> Guest76080-> Se eu puder...
<andretyn> Guest76080, veja esses videos... http://www.ubuntero.com.br/tag/primeiros-passos/
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<andretyn> matheus_carvalho, boa
<matheus_carvalho> andretyn: buenas chê
<gabriel> boa tarde, sou novo no ubuntu...instalei o ubuntu 13.04 só que foi 32bits, ele reconheceu os 6gb de RAM, gostaria de saber se tem alguma outra diferença entre o 32 e 64 fora o reconhecimento de mais memória e se influencia muito em desempenho de um pra outro
<chouga> gabriel-> Existe um módulo no  kernel Linux chamado PAE que “dá” ao sistema 32 bits "o poder" de reconhecer mais memória que o comum - que acredito ser o seu caso -.
<gabriel> creio que na instalação ele instalou automático pois reconheceu, gostaria de saber se instalando o 64bits irá melhorar o desempenho do computador ou sendo 32 ou 64 o desempenho vai ser o mesmo
<chouga> Entretanto isso “acaba por ai”. Já o sistema 64 bits já contem esse recurso e muito mais. Logo o mesmo tirará maior proveito do seu processador. Por isso, se o seu processador suporta a arquitetura 64 bits, é recomendável a sua instalação. De maneira geral o desempenho será quase igual mas, em aplicações específicas e em processos específicos, o 64 será superior.
<gabriel> hm, então vou reinstalar com o 64bits, muito obrigado.
<chouga> gabriel-> Além do que, diversas as aplicações recentes são executadas de maneira mais satisfatória em sistemas 64 bits pois esta é a tendência do futuro. Hoje mesmo quase não se fabrica quase mais processadores 32 bits.
<chouga> gabriel-> "Já foi o tempo" desses processadores...
<gabriel> verdade, é que eu peguei o cd com um amigo meu mas ele baixou pra instalar no notebook antigo que ele tinha... dai nem me atentei pra isso...mas já vou baixar e instalar o 64.
<chouga> gabriel-> Qual é o seu processador?
<gabriel> AMD Quad core
<chouga> gabriel-> Ah, nem perde tempo, baixa logo e instala.
<gabriel> AMD A6-3400M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 4
<chouga> gabriel-> Se fosse um Pentium 4 até vai mas, um A6...
<gabriel> instalar logo então :D
<hggdh> shalom02
<daniel80> Taaarde....^^
<daniel80> Gostaria de saber se alguém ai tem um conhecimento razoável sobre GUFW/UFW e IPTABLES
<daniel80> Digitando as configuraçoes na unha o IPTABLES funciona
<daniel80> Quando desligo e ligo a máquina perde tudo.... rs
<daniel80> Só consigo fazer meu compartilhamento de internet funcionar digitando:
<daniel80> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<daniel80> Como transformo isso numa regra para o GUFW
<daniel80> ?
<Katia_> estou tendo problemas para instalar a multifuncional da samsung CLX-3305FW no sitema linux 12.4, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Homem> Tentei instalar a GLib só que agora quando vou instalar outro programa diz que eu tenho duas versões da GLib e deveria remover a antiga
<Homem> Alguém pode me dizer como fazer isso?
<omelete> Homem,  centra de programas ñ tem opção de tirar?
<Homem> Omelete: eu queria instalar o irssi
<Homem> mas sou novo no linux, me atrapalhei e agora não consigo instalar
<licensed> alguem sabe como converter um dvd de show .iso pra .avi ou entao um VIDEO_TS pra .avi
<daniel80> É muito triste quando a gente fica dois ou três dias estudando sobre como resolver um problema, mas é muito gratificante quando finalmente você acha uma solução e vê tudo funcionando como deveria....
<daniel80> :)
<daniel80> EU CON_SE-GUI!
<daniel80> Proxima missão: Transformar meu Ubuntu em um Servidor DHCP
<daniel80> Alguém tem alguma dica?
<daniel80> Por onde começar?
<omelete> instalar o pacote, configurar o range
<daniel80> kkkkkkkkk
<daniel80> Boa pedida
<daniel80> DHCP3 server tá baixando....rsrssrrs
<daniel80> Para configurar ele posso usar o WEBMIN como interface gráfica né?
<omelete> ñ sei usar o webmin
<daniel80> Tu vai na unha mesmo?
<daniel80> Edita os arquivos e pronto?
<omelete> isso
<daniel80> Cara estou começando a me preocupar com essas soluções prontas...rsrrsrs
<omelete> bom aprender dos 2 jeitos
<daniel80> Acabei de passar uns dois dias meditando sobre como compartilhar minha conexão de internet (modem 3g USB) com o resto da rede e depois de pelejar muito com o IP tables acabei apelando pro Firestart
<daniel80> Aprendi a fazer dos dois jeitos
<omelete> tenho q usar esse webmin, tá num topicos aqui pra ler dps
<daniel80> Porém quando usava o IP tables ao reiniciar a máquina ele perdia tudu.... u.u
<omelete> tem q salvar as regras num arquivo e colocar pra iniciar automatico
<daniel80> Ai é que tá por que eu editei muita coisa, li muito tópico e todos QUASE resolveram...
<daniel80> O certo é que no final só funcionava digitando na unha
<daniel80> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<daniel80> Até decorei....kkkkkkkk
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-17
<daniel80> A edição dos arquivos como before.rules do UFW o Firewall subia com pau
<daniel80> Tem muitos mistérios a desvendar mas resolvi deixar isso um pouco de lado agora que o Firestart já resolveu
<daniel80> O negócio agora é Servidor DHCO
<daniel80> DHCP
<Hyuri> alguém sabe como recuperar uma partição via TestDisk?
<Hyuri> nos tutoriais que vi, faltam detalhes sobre os sistemas de arquivos ou estão desatualizados
<Hyuri> instalei o Ubuntu Studio ontem e ele sumiu com todos os arquivos dela. Eu selecionei "Instalar lado-a-lado com o windows 7"
<Hyuri> 13.04
<jorge_> Olá, meu note não funciona os botoes do touchpad, apenas os do trackpoint.
<npb> caros, estou tentando instalar a libsdl mas estou tendo dificuldade. pretendo rodar o gngeo. algue ja passou por esse problema?
<Rodrigopvai> Boa noite
<Rodrigopvai> Alguem ae?
<Hyuri> opa
<Rodrigopvai> Hehe
<Rodrigopvai> Eu estou usando o jmirc no nokia 2220 hehe
<Rodrigopvai> lol
<Hyuri> hehe
<Hyuri> coragem em
<Rodrigopvai> Afs fica caindo
<Hyuri> coragem em
<Rodrigopvai> Kkkkk
<Rodrigopvai> PQ?
<Rodrigopvai> Usando no celular
<Hyuri> 2220 deve ser tenebroso de usar um chat
<Rodrigopvai> Que nada ate Q é legal
<Rodrigopvai> JMIRC J2ME
<Rodrigopvai> Plataforma java 2me
<Rodrigopvai> Vc ta no pc né?
<Rodrigopvai> Fica caindo
<KurtKraut> Rodrigopvai, nossa, jmirc! Usei por muitos anos isso antes dos smartphones chegarem no mercado!
<Rodrigopvai> Lol
<Rodrigopvai> Então nois é das antigas
<Rodrigopvai> Ufa
<Rodrigopvai> Ta bugado
<al4nc4ds> NSA revelations of privacy breaches 'the tip of the iceberg' – Senate duo  http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/16/nsa-revelations-privacy-breaches-udall-wyden
<Ernandes> kk
<andretyn> Olá
<Ernandes> hi
<Hyuri> oi
<chouga> Ernandes-> Please, this channel is for brazilians users of Ubuntu, so, we mother language is portuguese.
<Ernandes> kkk
<Ernandes> all write
<Ernandes> i can back
<Hyuri> "kkk", "all write", "i can back"
<Hyuri> =fake
<Speedfranca> Boa tarde!
<Speedfranca> Alguem poderia ema judar com um problema de som aqui no ubuntu 13.04?
<Speedfranca> O sistema não reconhece a saida de som HDMI :S
<mac310> olá
<mac310> alguém aew?
<mac310> u.U
<evilmarshmallow> Oi
<evilmarshmallow> Alguém ON?
<Julinux> evilmarshmallow, oi
<evilmarshmallow> Oi Julinux
<Julinux> Oi tudo bem?
<evilmarshmallow> Tudo bem sim, e você?
<andretyn> evilmarshmallow, Julinux olah o/
<Julinux> andretyn, eae
<Julinux> dúvidas?
<andretyn> Julinux, nenhuma :)
<evilmarshmallow> Caiu minha rede
<evilmarshmallow> =)
<evilmarshmallow> Entao Julinux
<Julinux> sim
<evilmarshmallow> Vc saberia me explicar a difeca entre as opcoes que aparecen nas abas do update manager?
<evilmarshmallow> Pra que tanta coisa ali, eu ñ entendo direito aquilo ali
<evilmarshmallow> Preciso de tudo aquilo?
<evilmarshmallow> Selecionado???
<evilmarshmallow> Julinux, alguma recomendacao?
<Julinux> aquilo são lista de repositórios, você pode deixar como está
<Julinux> ela ja'vem  pre configurada
<evilmarshmallow> Ok, mas minha duvida esta em porque tanta coisa ali, tipo na aba Update a ultima opcao eh a Usupported Updates (precise-backports) no meu caso
<evilmarshmallow> O que é isso?
<evilmarshmallow> Julinux?
<Rodrigopvai> Ae pessoas
<Rodrigopvai> !ops
<ubotu-br> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --Rodrigopvai pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<leigo> oi
<Rodrigopvai> Ae
<leigo> como abro um arquivo .rar?
<leigo> baixei o 7zip
<leigo> mas n consigo achá-lo pra abrir o arquivo
<leigo> e descompactar
<omelete> 7z x arquivo.rar no terminal
<omelete> tem um gui pra ajudar, ñ lembro o nome
<evilmarshmallow> Qual o melhor motor de busca da internet depois do google?
<evilmarshmallow> =)
<evilmarshmallow> Depois do caso Snowden to migrando tudo aqui..
<dberg`> evilmarshmallow: https://duckduckgo.com/
<evilmarshmallow> esse é bom?
<omelete> antes do googel eu usava o altavista
<omelete> mas parece q o google comprou esse tb
<omelete> google ñ, o yahoo
<dberg`> eles tem uma politica de no tracking... mas, em servidores americanos...
<leigo> omolete
<leigo> dá erro
<leigo> there is no such archive
<leigo> *omelete
<omelete> leigo,  tenta o unrar
<leigo> beleza
<leigo> usei o extrair aqui
<leigo> mas não funciona
<leigo> D:
<leigo> oi
<Hyuri> alguém sabe como posso recuperar os arquivos de um HDD com uma partição NTFS, com windows 7 nela, onde o Ubuntu Studio aparentemente deletou todos os arquivos, formatou pra EXT4 e se instalou?
<Hyuri> perdi cerca de 1TB de arquivos, fora todo o sistema
<Hyuri> e os arquivos/esse PC não é meu
<dberg`> boa sorte
<renebarbosa> Hyuri, já tentou o foremost?
<renebarbosa> pode ser que você consiga recuperar alguma coisa
<renebarbosa> usando ele
<Hyuri> hum. não conhecia
<renebarbosa> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Recuperacao-de-arquivos-com-dd-e-foremost
<Hyuri> legal, vou dar uma olhada
<Hyuri> valeu
<renebarbosa> tranquilo
<renebarbosa> !skype
<ubotu-br> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<renebarbosa> :)
<Hyuri> putz, mas to tendo que recuperar via outro windows que tá instalado em outro HDD. Não consegui iniciar o Ubuntu Studio em modo de teste via DVD. Aparentemente o drive de DVD ta com problema
<Hyuri> aliás, acho que foi isso que gerou o problema
<renebarbosa> Não tem USB?
<Hyuri> sem pendrive
<renebarbosa> <dberg`> boa sorte
<renebarbosa> rs
<Hyuri> hehe
<Hyuri> tomara
<Hyuri> coloquei o TestDisk pra fazer uma pesquisa profunda, mas tá horas aqui e as informações tão escassas
<dberg`> renebarbosa: a maioria de nos ja' teve essa experiencia.
<evilmarshmallow> E galera, quais opcoes de updates vocês tem seleccionadas no Ubuntu? (No Update Manager --> Settings existem 3 abas diferentes)????
<renebarbosa> dberg, sim, recentemente o foremost salvou minha vida =)
<renebarbosa> consegui salvar umas imagens que apaguei acidentalmente do cartão de memória do celular da minha mãe
<renebarbosa> não todas
<renebarbosa> mas a grande maioria delas
<renebarbosa> hehe
<Hyuri> o tutorial oficial, mostra outra caso e nem cita como resolver meu caso
<Hyuri> outro*
<renebarbosa> Hyuri, não tem segredo, você só precisa gerar uma imagem RAW do disco e depois rodar o foremost em cima
<renebarbosa> detalhe: dependendo do tamanho do disco, vc pode precisar de um storage para armazenar essa imagem
<Hyuri> hum
<renebarbosa> uma partição de 500 gb irá resultar em um arquivo de 500 gb
<Hyuri> eita
<Hyuri> o HD disponível aqui só tem 80GB
<Hyuri> alguém já usou o TestDisk?
<dberg`> renebarbosa: ha' muitos anos eu adotei a ideia de ter um servidor e sincronizo meus arquivos em cada computador que uso.
<renebarbosa> eh uma boa
<Hyuri> vi um tutorial no ubuntero e outro no site oficial mas não consigo identificar se uma das partições listadas é a que foi apagada nem sei oq fazer com tipo, por exemplo
<Hyuri> mostram 3: Unkown, MS Data e Linux Swap
<Hyuri> aparentemente é MS Data, mas não sei se devo mudar pra NTFS ou algo do tipo
<Hyuri> dberg`: é que esse PC é de um conhecido, estou fazendo um trabalho pra ele
<Hyuri> mas a idéia é boa mesmo
<dberg`> renebarbosa: e walled garden tem la' seus beneficios. Essa semana quebrei meu telefone, comprei outro e em alguns minutos estava tudo restaurado. Claro, a google sabe tudo sobre minha vida.
<renebarbosa> exato
<dberg`> Hyuri: com o tempo eu descobri que preciso de muito espaco. uma conta no github de 7 dolares por mes resolve a maior parte dos meus problemas de backup e sync.
<dberg`> Ubuntu one parece uma boa tambem.
<Hyuri> vish, internet lenta aqui
<renebarbosa> owncloud + raspberry pi
<renebarbosa> show de bola :)
<Hyuri> upload é 10% da velocidade
<dberg`> renebarbosa: excelente!
<dberg`> Hyuri: internet no brasil e' um lixo.
<evilmarshmallow> E galera, quais opcoes de updates vocês tem seleccionadas no Ubuntu? (No Update Manager --> Settings existem 3 abas diferentes)???? Eu desmarquei o recomended, o pre-released e o unsuported, poderiam me dar alguma sugestao???
<Hyuri> totalmente
<Hyuri> evilmarshmallow: qual o motive de vc estar desmarcando?
<Hyuri> motivo*
<evilmarshmallow> Sei la paranoia, como esse lance da NSA, o caso Snowden, o prism o xkeyscore ...
<evilmarshmallow> Ta me deixando louco!
<evilmarshmallow> Tu matando tudo quanto é inciativa privada a grito!
<evilmarshmallow> Alguma sugestao????
<Hyuri> desligue sua internet
<evilmarshmallow> Vai o Kevin Mitinick...
<evilmarshmallow> ahahaha
<evilmarshmallow> Computador seguro é computador desligado né.
<renebarbosa> evilmarshmallow, privacidade nos dias de hoje é algo meio difícil
<evilmarshmallow> Entao falando sério, alguma sugestao (valor agregado) séria?
<renebarbosa> nem o Stallman consegue isso! rs
<Hyuri> essa é única, meu caro
<evilmarshmallow> HEhehe é verdade
<Hyuri> não há o que fazer
<evilmarshmallow> Sempre há o que fazer Hyuri...
<evilmarshmallow> E como a vida por si mesma, existem uma infinidades de problemas esperando para serem resolvidos
<Hyuri> opa, então ajude a fazer:
<Hyuri> http://thevenusproject.com/
<dberg`> evilmarshmallow: melhor se preocupar com o que voce usa na google, facebbok, etc do que o que voce usa na canonical.
<dberg`> s/facebbok/facebook
<evilmarshmallow> Claro dberg
<evilmarshmallow> concordo plenamente com vc
<evilmarshmallow> Eliminei tudo relacionado ao Google,
<evilmarshmallow> empresa que eu defendia com unhas e dentes
<evilmarshmallow> malditos traidores!
<evilmarshmallow> Em fim estou falando justamente disso companheiro Hyuri (ajudar a fazer)
<Hyuri> o link está ai em cima
<evilmarshmallow> Essa eh de fato uma atitude genuina de um hacker.
<evilmarshmallow> No conceito real da coisa nao na babaquisse que a midia publica
<Hyuri> hacker é um humano, atitudes são humanas
<Hyuri> tudo muda se as pessoas mudarem
<evilmarshmallow> Nos somos as pessoas
<evilmarshmallow> Nos mudamos primeiro
<evilmarshmallow> Eles nos seguiram depois
<evilmarshmallow> =)
<Hyuri> seguirão*
<evilmarshmallow> Dirigir e liderar.
<Hyuri> não da pra pedir uma solução pros problemas de espionagem se vc nem sabe de onde vem a água q vc bebe
<Hyuri> primeiro mude a si mesmo
<Hyuri> pra que elas possam seguir, certo?
<evilmarshmallow> um pouco redundante
<Hyuri> o que?
<dberg`> heh, e varias pessoas achavam rms paranoico.
<evilmarshmallow> Obrigado pelo seguirao, meu teclado eh latino ñ estou no BR.
<Hyuri> hehe, na verdade ele só tá fazendo oq todos deveriam fazer
<evilmarshmallow> dberg, concordo
<Hyuri> evilmarshmallow: tranquilo
<evilmarshmallow> Vlw
<Hyuri> evilmarshmallow: acho que a melhor solução q vc pode encontrar pra esse problema em específico é adotar uma distro "100%" livre
<Hyuri> não usar nenhum plugin proprietário como flash e java, que provavelmente enviam dados pras respectivas empresas
<Hyuri> e usar serviços alternativos na web
<Hyuri> como, talvez, o duckduckgo
<Hyuri> pra pesquisa
<Hyuri> não colocar nada na nuvem
<Hyuri> enfim, buscar o maior número de alternativa não-mainstream e o mais abertas possível
<KurtKraut> Toda essa discussão é em vão se as pessoas continuam fazendo check-in no Foursquare deixando data, hora, latitude e longitude de onde estão e compartilhando detalhes e fotos íntimas nas redes sociais.
<KurtKraut> Nenhum sistema de vigilância ou violação de privacidade supera o ânimo e empenho que as pessoas tem de publicar a intimidade delas.
<Hyuri> isso com certeza
<Hyuri> parar de usar redes sociais é o mais óbvio
<KurtKraut> Hyuri, não é nem parar. É não abusar. Já viu a quantidade de gente que fotografa o cartão de crédito quando ele chega via correspondência e posta nas redes sociais?
<KurtKraut> Teve um cara que fez um bot exclusivamente para detectar essas fotos, ele coleta os números e ficava fazendo compras com cartão de crédito alheio
<evilmarshmallow> Bom eh isso ai galera, estou fazendo meus ajustes e um rebuild disso tudo, testar meus limites para ver ateh onde eu chego... Concordo em partes Hyuri, na iniciativa privada ao clicar em um botao nao sabemos se existem segundas funcoes que se executam, porem podemos controlar o que entra e sai dos nosso computadores assim como manter nosso nivel de anonimato. Eu jamas usei a nuvem para armazenamento de dados confidenciais ou pessoais, tudo l
<evilmarshmallow> ocal e encriptado...
<KurtKraut> Uma curta reportagem sobre a história que eu falei de postarem a foto do cartão de crédito saiu na revista Forbes: http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/07/03/yes-people-actually-post-pictures-of-their-credit-cards-online-this-twitter-account-was-created-to-shame-them/
<Hyuri> evilmarshmallow: a primeira coisa q vc precisa saber é que a gente não controla nada, e na iniciativa privada tudo é feito pra q eles te controlem
<evilmarshmallow> Vc pensa assim?
<evilmarshmallow> Eu ñ preciso saber isso.
<evilmarshmallow> Eu controlo meu computador
<evilmarshmallow> Meus dados
<Hyuri> KurtKraut: vou ler. Mas "não abusar" é relativo e uma ilusão
<KurtKraut> Hyuri, ótimo ponto. E eu resumo ele numa frase: "Se você não paga por um serviço, você é o produto."
<Hyuri> o ato de vc estar usando já lhes dão uma série de informações
<Hyuri> KurtKraut: boa frase
<KurtKraut> Se você não paga pelo Gmail, você é o produto. Eles querem que você use para o bot analisar os seus emails e fazer as propagandas na sua tela.
<Hyuri> com certeza, partilho da mesma visão
<KurtKraut> O mesmo se aplica ao Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn etc.
<evilmarshmallow> Se vc pagar eles fazem a mesma coisa
<evilmarshmallow> Hahaha
<evilmarshmallow> em fim redundancia outra vez
<evilmarshmallow> fui...
<Hyuri> evilmarshmallow: "não preciso saber disso" é ficar na ilusão, então pq vc está questionando?
<Hyuri> KurtKraut: acho que ele aprendeu uma palavra nova e veio praticar ela
<Hyuri> hehe
<Hyuri> com certeza, é bem claro que vc é um produto desses serviços, mas as pessoas não conseguem ver
<Hyuri> é óbvio que sites e programas gigantescos que tem uma massa de usuários pega informação deles, óbvio
<Hyuri> é a melhor maneira de continuar fazendo oq os usuários vão aceitar e os manter usando seus produtos
<Hyuri> toda empresa pesquisa seu consumidor. mas, será que as pessoas pensam que eles pegam caneta e papel e vão às ruas perguntar pras pessoas?
<Hyuri> kkkkkkk
<Hyuri> se eles tem ferramentas pra fazer isso sem sair de casa, é óbvio que vão fazer
<KurtKraut> Se você paga pelo o serviço e a empresa não tem uma opção free, ela não precisa lançar mão de usar você como produto.
<KurtKraut> Porque viver de publicidade é muito mais difícil do que viver pelo pagamento do serviço.
<Hyuri> mas ai vc está esquecendo do outro lado da moeda
<Hyuri> compra de informações
<Hyuri> mercado
<KurtKraut> Hyuri, isso depende muito do tipo de serviço.
<Hyuri> sim
<KurtKraut> Hyuri, Se no contrato ele garante que não venderá suas informações, se vender, estará em maus lençóis jurídicos.
<Hyuri> a não ser que o jurídico não implique com isso
<Hyuri> ou melhor, nem saiba
<Hyuri> se tudo for feito por debaixo dos bons lençóis, ninguém vai nem saber
<Hyuri> vivemos em uma sociedade hierárquica, ou seja, uma pirâmide
<Hyuri> então, oq fazem em cima, não se fica sabendo embaixo
<Hyuri> "contrato", "poder jurídico", isso só existe pra quem não sabe que isso foi criado por pessoas de cima, pra manter as de baixo
<Hyuri> as pessoas esquecem que existiam reis, e eles mandavam, e suas leis não se aplicavam à eles
<Hyuri> hoje é o mesmo, só não sabemos quem são esses reis
<Hyuri> e está estruturado de maneira que pensemos que isso não existe mais
<Hyuri> KurtKraut: da uma olhada:
<Hyuri> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWSxzjyMNpU
<dberg`> Heh, as vezes me impressiona a quantidade de servicos que eu uso da google.
<dberg`> E por falar nisso, post novo: http://www.daniberg.com/2013/08/djp-and-scala.html
<Hyuri> e isso são dados da ONU, na realidade as pessoas mais poderosas mesmo provavelmente não estão listadas
<Hyuri> essas empresas são bem sucedidas justamente por fornecer dados da população
<Hyuri> tipo google
<Hyuri> outro:
<Hyuri> http://www.inovacaotecnologica.com.br/noticias/noticia.php?artigo=rede-capitalista-domina-mundo&id=010150111022
<Hyuri> KurtKraut
<Hyuri> e isso ai é só a ponta do iceberg pra se saber. A situação é profunda
<KurtKraut> Eu vejo nada disso como novidade.
<KurtKraut> Esses dias o pessoal estava chocado com a notícia que Skype cedia acesso ao áudio das ligações as autoridades. REALLY?! Isso está escrito nos termos de uso!
<Hyuri> hehe
<Hyuri> pois é
<Hyuri> aliás, deu uma olhada no caso do cara que alterou o contrato do cartão de crédito e enviou pra empresa assinar?
<Hyuri> esse cara fez oq todos deviam fazer
<Skeeter> boa noite!
<Skeeter> alguem usa o Noise?
<Skeeter> preciso saber se o Noise tem suporte a plugins
<Skeeter> queria algum que baixe letras de musicas
<Rodrigopvai> Oi
<xGrind> Skeeter, eu uso gmusicbrowser, e ele baixa letras
<dberg> ok, resolvi aprender opengl. primeiro dia.
<hggdh> @later tell Rodrigopvai por favor não chame !ops a toa. Moderadores apenas devem ser chamados em emergencia no canal.
<ubotu-br> hggdh: OK.
<dberg> hmmm, android studio quer que eu instale jdk da oracle. afff. tentando manter openjdk.
<ddb> estou baixando a versao recente do ubuntu porem nunca usei um sistema linux, gostaria de saber como fazer a instalaçao
<Lucas> Opa galera
<andretyn> Lucas, o/
#ubuntu-br 2013-08-18
<gabriel> boa noite eu instalei o ubuntu e por padrão ele ta com essa placa de vídeo instalada: Gallium 0.4 on AMD SUMO, tem alguma atualização para ela ou algo do tipo, pois eu fui rodar um jogo (dota) que rodava normal quando era windows e agora não está rodando legal
<gabriel> na central de programas tem Driver binário ATI para o X.Org para baixar, é bom?
<omelete> tem q ser o driver proprietario
<gabriel> na central tem Drives adicionais, sabe me informar se ele detecta e instala o drive ?
<paladinn> gabriel, o que tio google respondeu ?
<gabriel> google: procure o suporte
<gabriel> estou procurando para saber qual é a placa para baixar pelo site da amd, pois não lembro qual o modelo
<nilton128> hey
<omelete> joe
<Rodrigopvai> Oi
<Rodrigopvai> Alguem on?
<omelete> Rodrigopvai,  o q passa?
<omelete> gone
<YanGM> boa tarde
<YanGM> como instalo Ubuntu 12.04 em um mac com triple boot (OSX+Windows+Ubuntu)?
<CyL> YanGM: Tentou pesquisar na internet?
<CyL> YanGM: Tentou pesquisar na internet?
<YanGM> CyL: pesquisei bastante, mas n~ao encontro nenhuma resposta concreta
<YanGM> atualmente estou enrolado tentando entender o refind e o elilo
<CyL> YanGM: para ser sincero eu nunca encostei meus dedos num mac, então não posso ajudar a não ser com duvidas especificas
<YanGM> CyL: sabe como instalo o ELILO?
<YanGM> acho que ele pode me ajudar com essa
<YanGM> pois instalei o refind aqui, depois instalei o ubuntu em uma parti'c~ao, ela aparece no refind mas se eu entro nela d'a algum erro relacionado a n~ao ter disco de inicializa'c~ao
<YanGM> e no bootloader do mac a parti'c~ao do ubuntu nem aparece
<CyL> YanGM: http://lifehacker.com/5531037/how-to-triple+boot-your-mac-with-windows-and-linux-no-boot-camp-required
<YanGM> CyL: j'a instalei como manda nesse guia, mas acontece aquilo que eu disse, o refind v^e mas n~ao consegue bootar
<YanGM> eu acho que a culpa 'e do grub
<CyL> YanGM: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/linux.html
<CyL> YanGM: já havia liddo esse artigo? eu li a introdução e parecebu abordar bem o seu caso
<YanGM> CyL: estou lendo um sobre o ELILO no mesmo site, quanto mais leio sobre, mais fico confuso, rs
<YanGM> CyL: ao que parece, eu preciso de uma parti'c~ao fat32 para alojar o kernel e o ELILO
<YanGM> ou ent~ao eu devo colocar o kernel do linux em uma tal de ESP partition
<YanGM> CyL: o rEFInd parece atrapalhar mais do que ajudar
<CyL> YanGM: pelo que li, não me parece muito complicado
<AlexandreMBM> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS trás gnome-shell. Nele, existe a extensão facultativa para Google Translate. É legal isso?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: legal do ponto de vista de legalidade juridica, ou do ponto de vista de divertimento?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, legalidade jurídica
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Por que não seria?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, por que seria supostamente uma interface não autorizada para o serviço da Google. Tem restrições quanto a isso nos termos de uso do serviço da Google, quanto a isso de se prover o serviço por outras interfaces. Minha dúvida é se o publicador da extensão acordou a coisa com a Google ou se está clandestino.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: A própria empresa fornece a API
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Bastaria remover o acesso à API, não?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, o serviço é pela API é vendido
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, ou o publicador da extensão está pagando pra todo mundo, ou ele não usou a API
<AlexandreMBM> https://developers.google.com/translate/v2/pricing
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Bom, eu nao sei detalhes visto que nao utilizo as APIs Google, mas eu vejo diversas aplicações que fazem uso dela pela internet, e creio que a maioria é não paga
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, sim, várias das API são para uso gratuito
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, mas esta do Google Translate parece que não
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe como customizar a barra inferior do Gnome Shell?
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que tem extensão para fazer botões, lista de janelas, área de notificação, menu... mas não sei qual é.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Bom, pelo que eu entendi, se o desenvolvedor nao usar a API, não precisa pagar
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, https://developers.google.com/translate/v2/faq#pricing
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, mas e nós, que estamos usando a API, não pagaremos?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, você entendeu isso de onde?
<CyL> Is there any free quota? No, the Google Translate API is only available as a paid service. Please see Pricing and Support for more details. However we do offer the Google Website Translator gadget, which will translate your website without charge.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Ou seja, vc paga pelo uso da API. Não usando a API não há na minha (rapida e pouco fundamentada) opiniao a necessidade de pagar
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, claro que a pessoa paga pelo que usa. Quem distribuiu a extensão "não usa", quem usa sou eu, quem instalou a extensão. Então eu deveria pagar. Eu acho que a extensão não usa a API e faz acesso como robô à interface web de translate.google.com.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: é exatamente o que estou dizendo
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Ou seja, vc paga pelo uso da API. Não usando a API não há na minha (rapida e pouco fundamentada) opiniao a necessidade de pagar
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, mas se é um robô o que a extensão faz, então está infringindo os termos de uso.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Como dito, eu não conheço o suficiente para dizer se sim ou se não
<AlexandreMBM> https://github.com/awamper/text-translator/blob/master/translation_providers/google_translation_provider.js
<AlexandreMBM> parece que é um robô
<Zan> Bom, estou aqui por um unico motivo... estou tentando colocar um outro monitor no meu note, mas o ubunto na reconhece
<Zan> ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> Zan você foi procurar o monitor em Monitores, depois de conectado?
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que o que procuro para Gnome Shell são as extensões Friperry.
<Guest42525> Ola a todos
<yangm> CyL: essa documenta'c~ao do arch clareou minhas ideias https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UEFI_Bootloaders
<yangm> como fa'co para atualizar o kernel da instala'c~ao? ou atualizar o kernel do ubuntu j'a instalado? para que eu possa seguir este tutorial
<CyL> yangm: foi de lá que tirei os links que sugeri
<yangm> CyL: o problema 'e que o kernel do 12.04 'e o 3.2
<yangm> e 'e necess'ario 3.3 ou superior
<CyL> yangm: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<yangm> CyL: isso no live cd ou eu deveria fazer chroot no ubuntu instalado?
<yangm> ou se eu fizer isso no live eu posso reinstalar o sistema que ele vai usar esse kernel?
<CyL> yangm: idealmente vc deveria baixar uma iso atualizada que supostamente ja vem com um kernel mais atualizado
<CyL> yangm: tudo que é feito no livecd é perdido,
<CyL> yangm: o que vc chama de fazer chroot no ubuntu instalado?
<yangm> CyL: o problema 'e que eu estou usando um derivado do ubuntu que 'e baseado na LTS
<CyL> yangm: Bom, então eu não sei dizer
<yangm> CyL: o comando n~ao subiu...
<yangm> dpkg: error processing linux-image-generic-lts-quantal (--configure):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.                            Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-3.5.0-37-generic  linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<AlexandreMBM> Tem documentação equivalente para Ubuntu, sobre UEFI?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: eu não achei na rápida pesquisa que fiz
<CyL> yangm: como dito, eu não sei dizer uma vez que não é o ubuntu que vc está usando
<yangm> CyL: http://elementaryos.org/answers/why-not-add-support-to-efi-stub-1
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, sairei agora. Esse do Arch parece muito interessante, já. Voltarei depois, talvez, pra falar sobre UEFI e GPT.
<yangm> isso tem cara de solu'c~ao
<gerson> boa noite a todo
<gerson> s
<gerson> uma duvida... quando eu clico em configuações do sistema a interface grafica reinicia, o que pode ser???
<CyL> gerson: Como assim reinicia?
<gerson> como se tivesse pressionado CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<CyL> gerson: qual versão do ubuntu?
<gerson> a ultima lancada
<CyL> gerson: Qual?
<CyL> gerson: abra um terminal e digita 'uname -a'
<fabiomaca> E ai galera boa noite
<fabiomaca> Algue pode me informar se consigo colocar o ubuntu touch no meu tab2?
<CyL> fabiomaca: Ubuntu touch ainda é experimental
<evilmarshmallow> =)
<evilmarshmallow> Boa tarde!
<evilmarshmallow> Alguém ON?
<CyL> !alguem | evilmarshmallow
<ubotu-br> evilmarshmallow: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<evilmarshmallow> CyL !profissional comico
<evilmarshmallow> para ñ dizer palha"c"o
<evilmarshmallow> =)
<CyL> evilmarshmallow: Se dirigir às pessoas de forma desrespeitosa não vai lhe ajudar em nada..
<evilmarshmallow> Pelo menos sabemos que alguém aqui já sabe usar os comando de instrucoes do bot (scriptkiddie), referente a "respeito" vc precisa rever seus conceitos meu caro; como por exemplo quando alguém lhe comprimeta devolver o comprimento na mesma altura.
<evilmarshmallow> CyL, sem ofender.
<evilmarshmallow> =)
<evilmarshmallow> Have a nice day.
<CyL> evilmarshmallow: Não vi bninguém me comprimenando, apenas uma pergunta solta no canal, que justamente atrasa o propósio do mesmo, que é o suporte aos usuários. Chamar as pessoas de script kiddie pode ser sim considerado ofensa.
<fabiomaca> Mas entao eu estava afim de tentar rodar ele no tab2 exatamente para experimentar, sera que existe algum handbook a respeito?
<CyL> fabiomaca: existe uma wiki, bem documentada inclusive, já viu?
<fabiomaca> Ja dei uma olhada, eles falam bastante sobre  como fazer com o nexus, ate tentei mas nao rolou com o tab2, tem tb um outro lance, è muito chato de fazer o logui
<fabiomaca> Login como root no android usando o ubuntu, desculpa por essas perguntas mas é que realmente eu fiquei bem curioso com essa distro para tablets
<CyL> fabiomaca: Sem problemas. Eu pessoalmente nunca tentei, apenas vi essa material disponível, desculpe por não poder ajudar mais.
<hggdh> comprimento? Qual grande é o cumprimento?
<hggdh> s/Qual/Quão/
<hggdh> "extendo o cumprimento a todos" seria um cumprimento de grande comprimento. Mas "Olá" não é um cumprimento comprido.
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-11
<astroo-> vai ao sitio do ubuntu
<astroo-> tens de fazer boot
<MarconM> xGrind: e ae man =)
<Edilson> valew
<Edilson> como façp
<astroo-> depois de ter o cd arrancas com boot e escolhe sem instalar no pc e o resto e o normal
<Edilson> blz
<xGrind> MarconM, eae fio
<MarconM> e ae
<MarconM> so d
<MarconM> so de boa
<val_> Ola . !!
<astroo-> ola
<val_> ok ?
<val_> bye
<astroo-> bye
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lacabeza> olá a todos.
<X140-3G> Bom dia!
<wellington> bom dia
<X140-3G> Preciso de uma força com um modem 3G do netbook LG X140, alguém tem experiência com instalação de hardware? ~3.13.0-24generic
<LMU850T> Alguém pode me ajudar com modem 3G no Ubuntu 14.04? LUM850T ~ idVendor 0x1004 idProduct 0x6169...
<rafa_> Ola, sou novo no linux,, gostaria de saber se a versao 13.10 ta legal para começar
<sl1nky> não
<sl1nky> não tem mais suporte
<sl1nky> baixe a 14.04
<rafa_> beleza,  e para baixar nao tenho que desativar o antivirus nem uma coisas dessas parecida? certo
<sl1nky> não
<rafa_> muito obrigado.... e tenho uma otima semana
<drone_> Alguem ai trabalha com asterisk ? Ou pode indicra algum canal..
<Rudolf> drone_: #asterisk ?
<drone_> Tenho um script em python, onde eu executo variaos processos + queries mysql.   So que apos alguns minutos, os processos ficam travados, sera que eh o mysql ?
<drone_> Tem uma opcao no python CRTL +  \, que desafoga todos os processos, sendo assim eles voltam a rodar, mas dps tornam a estar lentos novamente.. o que pode ser ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nodoubt> pessoal, onde encontro a documentacao tecnica oficial do ubuntu?
<nodoubt> o suporte online é mais para usuario final
<nodoubt> preciso de uma fonte que me diga que os comandos sao case sensitive
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<nodoubt> ok, o mais proximo que cheguei foi isso, mas apesar de muito boa nao creio que seja fonte oficial
<nodoubt> http://www.guiafoca.org/cgs/guia/iniciante/ch-bas.html
<astroo-> nodoubt   ve o privado
<nodoubt> astroo-: ok
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-12
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<AldoRaine> e ae sistematico
<AldoRaine> tranks ?
<AldoRaine> pra quem curte, considero este o post do dia: http://www.talesam.org/blog/netflix-nativo-no-linux-sem-plugins/
<jonas_ass> oi pessoal
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> [A
<jonas_ass> [A
<jonas_ass> [A
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> [A
<jonas_ass> [A
<jonas_ass> [A
<jonas_ass> [A
<jonas_ass> [A
<jonas_ass> [A
<jonas_ass> [A
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> asas
<jonas_ass> aygygadgyyggad
<jonas_ass> 00:32 -!- Irssi: Pasting 7 lines to #ubuntu-br. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do this or Ctrl-C to cancel.
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 -!- Irssi: Pasting 7 lines to #ubuntu-br. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do this or Ctrl-C to cancel.
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 -!- Irssi: Pasting 7 lines to #ubuntu-br. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do this or Ctrl-C to cancel.
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 -!- Irssi: Pasting 7 lines to #ubuntu-br. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do this or Ctrl-C to cancel.
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 -!- Irssi: Pasting 7 lines to #ubuntu-br. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do this or Ctrl-C to cancel.
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 -!- Irssi: Pasting 7 lines to #ubuntu-br. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do this or Ctrl-C to cancel.
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 -!- Irssi: Pasting 7 lines to #ubuntu-br. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do this or Ctrl-C to cancel.
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 -!- Irssi: Pasting 7 lines to #ubuntu-br. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do this or Ctrl-C to cancel.
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<sistematico> Ninguem tá vendo isso?
<jonas_ass> 00:32 -!- Irssi: Pasting 7 lines to #ubuntu-br. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do this or Ctrl-C to cancel.
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<jonas_ass> 00:32 < jonas_ass> 00:31 < jonas_ass> hggdh: eae vIDAOOODAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<sistematico> bah
<sistematico> Eae vidao.
<sistematico> Português excelente.
<liberie> dia
<Emilio_Eiji> dia
<DanielSa> opa
<DanielSa> bom dia
<xauxixa> olá! qual o repositorio padrão  do ubuntu?
<Anselmo> Bom Dis
<Anselmo> estou tentando baixar uns aplicativos do central de programas do ubuntu, mais não vai, porque pede para eu colocar a chave de autenticação
<Anselmo> Alguém pode ajudar
<Tales> Ola
<Tales> Alguem ?
<Tales> @ubotu-br
<dineixavier> galera sou novo no linux
<dineixavier> quando instalo no meu pc o wifi nao funciona
<dineixavier> pq
<dineixavier> ?
<dineixavier> o que faser
<Lucasphelipe_211> Baixei o arquivo iso do Ubuntu oq faso agora para formatar meu pc colocando o Ubuntu
<lucasphelipe_211> Baixei o arquivo iso do Ubuntu oq faso agora para formatar meu pc colocando o Ubuntu
<daniel___> Ola.
<daniel___> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<daniel___> ?
<daniel___> ???
<daniel___> Eu gostaria de saber qual a base financeira que sustenta o ubuntu.
<rocavalcante> Canonical
<v3l00z> Alguém com dificuldades pra baixar o Ubuntu por link direto?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alcino> minha central de programas não abre.
<alcino> alguém tem uma solução/
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<alcino_> minha centraql de programas parou, não abre mais, alguém sabe como resolver?
<alcino_> ??
<richardsonserra> uefi e gpt
<richardsonserra> são suportados pelo ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<astroo-> richardsonserra  ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-13
<administrador_> ?
<Hootexe> estou tentando configurar o tvtime no ubuntu 14.04   usei os seguintes comandos >> sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa  /  sudo rmmod saa7134  / sudo modprobe saa7134 card=26 tuner=43     e criei  o script com o mesmo em rc.local   ate ai tudo bem todos os canais de tv  ok mais o som que e bom nada alguem sabe de algo que fasa sair o som
<Hootexe> Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> mas essa deve ser super dificil ter resposta
<Hootexe> essa ta fogo
<omelete> essas placa de tv tem saida de som?
<omelete> deve ser agluma config no alsa
<Hootexe> tem ja ta tudo conctado
<omelete> bom da uma verificada no alsamixer
<Hootexe> ja verifique esta tudo no canto
<Hootexe> e ainda sem som
<omelete> tem opções de vc mudar a saida q tá sendo usado
<omelete> as x ñ fica automatico, vc tem q escolher
<omelete> aqui msm eu tenho q mudar do p2 para o spdif
<Hootexe> fala ai omelet comque faz isso
<Hootexe> no windows funciona perfeitamente mas estou fugindo desse sistema captalista
<omelete> cara é no alsamixer, mas ñ usa no terminal, tentar configurar no gui q é mais facil
<Hootexe> no gui não tem nada mudo esta tudo ok  e assionando pelo terminal tem mais opções e tambem esta tudo on
<omelete> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x240q90/c/707/vjof.png
<omelete> exemplo ai, qdo vou assistir filme no HT tenho mudar para saída spdif
<astroo-> Hootexe  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<LucasDigo> Boa noite
<LucasDigo> Alguém pode me informar se a versão 14.04 LTS é estável para Netbook?
<ivan___> alguém por ai ^
<ivan___> lol
<hggdh> ivan___: sim, estamos aqui
<ivan___> ^
<Elfon> ivan___: iaê
<ivan___> instalei o ubuntu aqui 13.04
<ivan___> só que não consigo achar plugins para executar audio-video de jeito nenhum xd
<renebarbosa> ivan___, 13.04 morreu
<renebarbosa> vai pro 14.04 pra ter suporte
<ivan____> deu erro aqui lol
<ivan____> enfim como ia falando não estou conseguindo instalar plugs para executar musicas ou videos no ubuntu 13.04
<renebarbosa> vai pro 14.04 pra ter suporte
<corvolino> tarde
<renebarbosa> 13.04 tá morto desde o começo do segundo trimestre
<ivan____> ele tem suporte nativo? o 14.04
<ivan____> só estou adotando o linux como s.o principal agora xD e esse 13.04 eu tinha aqui e resolvi instalar
<ivan____> junto com o windows 8
<ivan____> que alias não ficou perfeito o dual boot mas consigo alternar com um pouco mas de "trabalho"
<hggdh> 14.04 terá suporte por 5 anos
<hggdh> (ou seja, até 2019)
<ivan____> é quando eu baixei o 13 não tinha sido liberado um lts dai foi esse mesmo
<ivan____> xd
<tisco> ola estou baixando pela primeira vez o ubunto pra instalar em notebook. apos baixar a iso quais são os primeiros passos pra fazer a intalação é posivel instalar diretamente pelo windows?
<tisco> se tiver algum site com um passo a passo seria muito util
<tisco> é melhor instalar pelo do modo tradicional.. criando um pendrive ou um cd de boot
<hggdh> tisco: não creio que instalação direto do Windows ainda esteja disponível. O ideal é usar um pendrive, and dar boot via este pendrive
<hggdh> tisco: quanto a passo-a-passo, não  sei. Alguém aqui saberá, acho.
<tisco> já achei um tutorial pra criar um usb bootavel .... muito obrigado....
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tedd> helloww
<tedd> i'm needy pleasy how the way iptables in ubuntu
<astroo-> hello
<tedd> e em portuguese here??
<astroo-> in enhlish you have #ubuntu channel
<astroo-> english
<tedd> it is in portuguese here
<tedd> thats ok
<astroo-> yes
<tedd> podemos falar em portugues entaum
<tedd> kk
<tedd> onde posso achar o aquivo para editar e salvar minha iptables no ubuntu 12.04
<hggdh> tedd: não há arquivo, iptables é uma tabela em memória
<hggdh> melhor dizendo, um arquivo só é criado quando salvas a tabela
<hggdh> veja 'man iptables'
<hggdh> mas eu sugiro, fortemente, usar um pacote para criar e manter as regras que desejas. iptables, na unha, não é coisa simples
<hggdh> como, por exemplo, ufw (e gufw)
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-14
<MarconM> alguem online ae ?
<MarconM> alguem testou a uitima atualização do ubuntu
<MarconM> travou demais na instalaçao, ou mesmo depois de instaldo deu erro
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> diz a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<DanielSa> opa
<astroo-> ola  e ate
<Elfon> Pessoal, como faço pra matar um processo, já mandei fechar e ele ão fecha
<Elfon> é o thunderbird
<graeff> por favor pessoal. Instalei o último release 14.04.1 em um netbook e ele nao reconhece o modem integrado que fica atras da betria. o que eu faço?
<barna_> Elfon, como q vc mandou fechar ele?
<Elfon> barna_: uso o kde...consegui há pouco...utilizei aquele Monitor de Atividade do sistema...pedi pra encerrar o processo...não funcionou...aí selecionei o processo e fui em Enviar sinal==> Matar (KILL) e funfo :)
<barna_> :)
<graeff> por favor pessoal. Instalei o último release 14.04.1 em um netbook e ele nao reconhece o modem integrado que fica atras da betria. o que eu faço?
<Elfon> graeff: vc sabe qual o modelo do teu modem?
<renebarbosa> Elfon, roda o xkill e depois clica no thunderbird
<Elfon> renebarbosa: vlw pea ajuda...mas já resolvi...eu tb tinha tentado iso... Ctrl + Alt + Esc e cliquei mas não funfo...só da maneira descrita acima
<Fulvio> Bom dia
<Fulvio> Estou com problema de acesso a pastas compartilhadas no ubuntu
<Fulvio> alguém pode me ajudar
<Fulvio> ...
<Elfon> Fulvio: linux x linux?
<Elfon> ou linux x windows?
<Fulvio> Então Elfon
<Fulvio> instalei o ubuntu 14 com o samba 4 + ad
<Fulvio> tudo ok
<Elfon> mas a rede é linux x linux? ou tem pc com windows pra vc usar o samba?
<Fulvio> configurei o smb.conf compartilhando pastas publicas... e privadas
<Fulvio> servidor linux...rede windows 7, 8 , xp
<Elfon> hmm
<Elfon> Fulvio: infelizmente só usei o samba no kde...não sei muito como configura em outros ambientes
<Elfon> mas vc não pode esquecer das permissões
<Fulvio> esse é o problemas grupo e usuarios criados...compartilhamentos...
<Fulvio> mas quando tenho que acessar o compartilhamento ele pede autenticação novamente
<Fulvio> preciso de uma luz
<Elfon> realmente nã tenho experiência com unity...no kde/mandriva é bem diferente...tem um utilitário gráfico pra isso
<Fulvio> ok obrigado
<barna_> Fulvio, entra no canal #networking-br
<barna_> lá a galera manja de rede
<Fulvio> ok obrigado
<graeff> ola, contatei antes mas nao pude manter o dialogo. instalei o 14.04.1 em um netook philco 10c-r123lm com espaço para simcard atras da bateria, porem o ubuntu nao reconheceu. o que eu faço?
<barna_> graeff, 1 seg, vou dar uma pesquisada aki
<graeff> barna obrigado
<barna_> graeff, vc sabe usar o pastbin?
<graeff> nao barna como faz?
<graeff> sei usar linhas de comando
<liberie> e ae
<barna_> assim, eu vou te pedir pra vc dar uns comandos, vc vai copiar o resultado, vai no navegar entra nesse site http://paste.ubuntu.com/ coloca seu nome em poster e cola o resultado dos comandos em content: e clica em paste! ele recaregar a pagina, vc copia o endereço e cola aki
<barna_> graeff, abre o terminal e digita 2 comando, lsusb e lspci  (cuidado a primeira letra é L)
<barna_> liberie, opa
<barna_> !ping
<ubotu-br`> pong!
<Tarcisio> ola
<barna_> odoro esses kra q entram falam e saem.......
<liberie> normal
<Elfon> Pessoal, deu erro no k3b na gravação
<Elfon> http://pastebin.com/AgU0d5TD
<Elfon> qual é o erro?
<hggdh> Elfon: nenhum erro está sendo mostrado no teu pastebin
<graeff> barna, caiu a minha conexao aqui, com relação ao pastbin como eu faço?
<Elfon> hggdh: onde posto a tela de erro?
<Elfon> hggdh: foi o erro: "Erro fatal durante a gravação de: Erro de entrada/saída"
<Jonnas> Oláa
<graeff> ola, contatei antes mas nao pude manter o dialogo. instalei o 14.04.1 em um netook philco 10c-r123lm com espaço para simcard atras da bateria, porem o ubuntu nao reconheceu. o que eu faço?
<Jonnas> Oláa Pessoal, Mim Ajudem, Instalei o UBUNTU, mas ele trava ao iniciar.... Alguem pode mim Ajudar???
<Elfon> mim ser ídio muito brabo
<corvolino> Jonnas: tem placa de vídeo?
<Elfon> hggdh: ??
<graeff> galera serio, alguém tem alguma maneira alternativa de fazer o ubuntu reconhecer o modem integrado do netbook? Quando instalei o 10.10 reconheceu o hardware de boa, mas essa versão não possui mais suporte pela canonical, então instalei o 14.04.1 ?!
<Elfon> graeff: ele tá atualizado?
<graeff> sim Elfon está, inclusive verifiquei por drivers adicionais e nada
<DanielSa> kkk
<DanielSa> Elfon: kk
<DanielSa> pessoal, conhecem esses parâmetros p/ dar uma turbinada na bateria do notebook? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_reduce_power_consumption
<DanielSa> vou testar no meu, se alguém já 'levou fumo' alterando eles por favor me avisem.
<DanielSa> graeff: qual é o modelo do modem
<DanielSa> ?
<graeff> Entao Daniel
<graeff> o modem é integrado na placa mãe do netbook
<graeff> é um philco 10c-r123lm
<DanielSa> modem 3g?
<graeff> sim 3g
<graeff> ele veio com mandriva instalado e eu troquei ontem para o ubuntu 14.04
<graeff> pois o netbook remix foi descontinuado pela canonical
<graeff> e não há suporte
<DanielSa> graeff: já tentou achar o nome do modem usando comandos do linux?
<graeff> não sei como fazer isso
<DanielSa> perai
<DanielSa> graeff: vou te ensinar 2 coisas, o comando, e como achei o comando blz?
<DanielSa> graeff: para listar seu hardware: lshw -html > hardware.html
<DanielSa> melhor sudo lshw -html > hardware.html
<DanielSa> depois só abriro html no browser e pesquisar
<graeff> valeu vou tentar agora
<DanielSa> agora a segunda parte: para achar este comando eu entrei no site commandlinefu.com e pesquisei por hardware :D
<graeff> DanielSa obrigado pela tentaiva mano, mas nem aparece nesta lista
<DanielSa> graeff: coloca no pastebin
<rocavalcante> ola!
<rocavalcante> alguem ja teve problema com pacote quebrado no ubuntu 14.04 64bits ?
<rocavalcante> apt-get -f install
<rocavalcante> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<rocavalcante> Construindo árvore de dependências
<rocavalcante> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<rocavalcante> Corrigindo dependências... falhou.
<rocavalcante> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<rocavalcante>  libnss3-nssdb : Depende: libnss3 (= 2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7) mas 2:3.16.3-1ubuntu1 está instalado
<rocavalcante> E: Erro, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve gerou falhas, isto pode ser causado por pacotes mantidos (hold).
<rocavalcante> E: Impossível corrigir dependências
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> rocavalcante: de onde veio este libnss32:3.16.3-1ubuntu1? E qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<rocavalcante> hggdh 14.04.1 64 bits
<rocavalcante> acho que quando fui remover o icedtea-7-plugin que veio
<hggdh> rocavalcante: não. O apt-get diz que libnss3 2:3.16.3-1ubuntu1 está instalado. Esta versão é do 14.10 (Trusty). Mas estás a rodar 14.04...
<hggdh> logo, o libnss3 do trusty foi instalado manualmente, ou os repositórios foram adicionados.
<hggdh> rocavalcante: podes tantar resolver isto forçando a versão correcta: sudo apt-get install libnss3=2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7
<hggdh> mas não tenho a menor idea de quão misturado teu sistema está agora
<rocavalcante> aj fiz isso
<rocavalcante> root@rlinux:/home/rodrigo# apt-get install libnss3=2:3.15.4-1buntu7
<rocavalcante> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<rocavalcante> Construindo árvore de dependências
<rocavalcante> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<rocavalcante> E: Versão '2:3.15.4-1buntu7' para 'libnss3' não foi encontrada
<hggdh> rocavalcante: coloque, em um pastebin, o conteúdo de /etc/apt/sources.list; depois de-nos o link
<rocavalcante> pastebin ?
<hggdh> rocavalcante: spere
<hggdh> espere
<hggdh> a versão do libnss3 está errada no teu comando
<rocavalcante> http://pastebin.com/JzjSMeba
<hggdh> 2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7, *NÃO* 2:3.15.4-1buntu7
<rocavalcante> root@rlinux:/home/rodrigo# apt-get install libnss3=2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7
<rocavalcante> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<rocavalcante> Construindo árvore de dependências
<rocavalcante> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<rocavalcante> Você deve querer executar 'apt-get -f install' para corrigí-los:
<rocavalcante> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<rocavalcante>  libnss3-1d : Depende: libnss3 (= 2:3.16.3-1ubuntu1) mas 2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7 está para ser instalado
<rocavalcante> E: Dependências desencontradas. Tente 'apt-get -f install' sem nenhum pacote (ou especifique uma solução).
<rocavalcante> hggdh, olha o erro
<hggdh> rocavalcante: vi. Benvindo. De alguma forma instalaste *pelo menos* os pacotes libnss3* do Utopic. Agora, tens que reinstalar os correctos para Trusty
<hggdh> rocavalcante: adicionalmente, por favor não mande aqui mais que 3 linhas; use pastebin
<rocavalcante> hggdh, entao como faço?
<hggdh> rocavalcante: sudo apt-get install libnss3=2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7 libnss3-1d=2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7
<rocavalcante> hggdh, sendo que nao consigo instalar nada, nem deletar nem atualizar
<rocavalcante> hggdh, http://pastebin.com/VMMB9X6D
<hggdh> rocavalcante: novamente copiaste errado a versão
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<YokoBR> hi guys
<YokoBR> galera
<YokoBR> estou configurando o dns no ubuntu server... Eu criei um tipo A para mail.dominio.com.br .. Pro mx eu coloco só dominio.com.br ou mail.dominio.com.br?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> YokoBR   ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-15
<rocavalcante> ola
<rocavalcante> alguem ja teve problemas com pacotes quebrados?
<astroo-> ola
<rocavalcante> sempre que do apt-get -f install da isto
<rocavalcante> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<rocavalcante>  libnss3-nssdb : Depende: libnss3 (= 2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7) mas 2:3.16.3-1ubuntu1 está instalado
<rocavalcante> E: Erro, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve gerou falhas, isto pode ser causado por pacotes mantidos (hold).
<rocavalcante> E: Impossível corrigir dependências
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<rocavalcante> ok
<rocavalcante> usando ubuntu 14.04.1 64 bits
<Michael> suporte?
<Guest88111> oi
<astroo-> ola
<Guest88111> suporte?
<astroo-> rocavalcante  ve o privado
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<YokoBR> galera, to penando pra configurar o dns e o postfix no ubuntu server... se alguém puder me ajudar.
<YokoBR> acho massa que vejo aqui gente ha anos e anos
<YokoBR> Barna é um deles
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Piuas> Oi, beleza? Estou tendo um problema com a atualização do Flash Player
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz sempre o problema todo
<Piuas> O ubuntu me informa que já tenho a última versão do player instalada, mas não consigo ver nenhum vídeo na internet (portais e facebook, não testei youtube, acabo de me lembrar) e aparece sempre a mensagem "update fadobe flash player"
<Piuas> eu não manjo nada de programação, essas coisas, mas aprendi a usar o "sudo apt-get"
<Piuas> (foi mal, primeira vez)
<RxDx> Piuas, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Piuas> vou tentar... Valeu!
<RxDx> np :)
<Piuas> RxDx, saiu isso: ubuntu-restricted-extras já é a versão mais nova. 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<RxDx> Piuas, tentou rodar os videos com o chome e o firefox?
<Piuas> A real é que eu acabei de instalar o 14.04. Antes estava com o 12.04 e, depois de alguma atualização o firefoz simplesmente não funcionava mais... No moento eu só tenho o chromium
<Piuas> Puta, foi batata... No firefox funciona perfeitamente. Deve ser pau do Chromium.... hahahaha, meus navegadores só funcionam um de cada vez... hehehe
<Piuas> Valeu mesmo... Até mais
<IvanSlip> eae pessoal?
<astroo-> ola
<IvanSlip> exit
<cadu_> oi
<pinkman_> bom dia! alguém on?
<dercio> bom dia
<dercio> como eu faço para adquiri um cd ubuntu
<DanielSa> baixe da internet e grave no cd
<jackson> ola
<jackson> bom dia
<Elfon> Guest88361: opa
<Guest88361> estou com problema ao acessar area de trabalho remota do ubuntu
<Elfon> Guest88361: vc quer fazer o acesso remoto?
<Guest88361> sim
<Guest88361> pq no 13.10 estava funcionando beleza
<Guest88361> depois que eu atualizei nao funcionou mais
<Elfon> Guest88361: rapaz, sugiro usar o team viewer, pq na minha opinião é tudo mais simples
<Elfon> tem pra windows e linux e não tem problema com roteador
<Guest88361> blz
<Elfon> aí tu pode baixar o pacote .deb
<Elfon> baixa, clique duplo, senha de root e voalá
<Guest88361> vlw
<Guest88361> meu garoto
<Elfon> www.teamviewer.com
<Elfon> depois posa aqui se funcionou
<Guest88361> ok
<Elfon> Guest88361: http://www.teamviewer.com/pt/download/linux.aspx
<DanielSa> Aproveitando o assunto, já ouviram falar de 'no machine' ?
<Elfon> DanielSa: o q é isso?
<Guest88361> nao
<Guest88361> o que seria esse programa
<Guest88361> alguem ai ja conseguiu instalar o radmin no linux pelo wine
<Elfon> que treco é esse?
<Guest88361> radmin eh acesso remoto
<Elfon> não conheço nao
<Elfon> Pessoal, agora tô com dúvida, o system-config-printer precisa do hlip instalado?
<DanielSa> Elfon: https://www.nomachine.com/ veja com seus próprios olhos
<DanielSa> mas é dependente de portas e tal, o teamviewer é mais simples
<Guest88361> blz
<andrenogueira> Olá, tentei procurar alguma assistencia aqui em minha cidade que instalasse o ubunto e nenhuma faz, gostaria de saber se é muito complicado para realizar a remoção do windows e instalação do ubunto em meu not
<barna> Galera, ganhamos um comp aki pra casa, pra todo mundo usar, tava configurando os usuarios, e toda senha simples q coloco ele fala que não é boa o suficiente, preciso colocar senhas simples mesmo, alguem sabe como fazer?
<Szag-Ot> Boa tarde!
<Szag-Ot> queria saber se é possível, para instalar o ubuntu, simplesmente copiar o conteúdo da ISO em um pendrive, ou se precisa transforma-lo em um pen de boot
<barna_> Szag-Ot, precisa criar um pen de boot
<barna_> Szag-Ot, se vc tiver no windows indico o unetbootin
<Szag-Ot> recomenda algum software para isso? Lembrando que vou usar um hd externo q já possui conteúdo
<barna_> Szag-Ot, o chato de hd externo e q vai encher de pastas e arquivos na raiz dele
<Szag-Ot> quanto a isso não é problema, desde q não apague o q está lá
<barna_> apaga não.
<Szag-Ot> obrigado barna_
<Marcio> oi boa tarde, queria tirar uma duvida
<Szag-Ot> tenha um ótimo fim de semana!
<Marcio> alguém pode me ajudar?
<barna_> Marcio, não temos bola de cristal, joga a duvida, quem souber vai responder
<Marcio> Como eu consigo um CD de instalação do ubuntu 14.04. Antigamente eu pedia e vinha pelos correios
<Marcio> ainda há essa opção/
<barna_> Marcio, acho q não, talvez pagando alguns trocados acho q ele mandam.
<barna_> Marcio, ou vc pode baixar o ubuntu e gravar vc mesmo.
<Marcio> entendi, então mudou os esquemas
<Marcio> eu tenho todos... queria ter esse tmb, no cdzinho original
<Marcio> qual é a página oficial do linux, vou tentar um contato
<barna_> Marcio, não estou dando certeza, é meu achismo.
<barna_> www.ubuntu.com?
<Marcio> obrigado barna
<barna_> em portugues http://ubuntu-br.org/
<barna_> Marcio, de nada
<Marcio> valew mesmo
<trikoloko> por favor necessito de ajuda quanto ao ajuste de monitor VGA, sou iniciante...alguem poderia me ajudar?
<barna_> trikoloko, opa Bem Vindo ao Mundo Linux
<barna_> trikoloko, qual o seu problema w
<barna_> ?
<trikoloko> eh o seguinte
<trikoloko> instalei o ubuntu 14.04 lts em um notebook, soh que o mesmo esta com monitor queimado....daih liguei nele um monitor via VGA, com resoluçao recomendada de 1366x768, soh que...mesmo desativando o monitor embutido a resoluçao do monitor VGA nao passa de 1024x768
<trikoloko> gostaria de desabilitar o monitor embutido em definitivo, e usar apenas o VGA
<barna_> trikoloko, abre configurações do sistema>monitores>espelhar monitores>aplicar>depois tenta mudar a resolução
<barna_> ja tive esse problema numa maquina q tenho da mesma forma, note com monitor quebrado.
<trikoloko> jah tentei, mas o monitor do notebook aceita 1366x768 pois eh sua configuraçao nativa, mas a definiçao do VGA maxima eh de 1024x768
<trikoloko> nao avança para 1366x768
<barna_> trikoloko, o monitor externo aceita 1366x768?
<trikoloko> sim
<barna_> 1 seg, deixa eu ir la no comp com monitor externo
<trikoloko> esta com dual boot com windows 7 e o windows esta em 1366x768
<barna_> trikoloko, no note ta como monitor extendido, ai vc pode mudar a resolução independente, aki ta 1900x600
<trikoloko> desculpe mas nao entendi direito colega
<barna_> trikoloko, desmarca o monitor extendido
<trikoloko> to reiniciando ele soh um minutinho por favor, to tec do meu PC o notebook tah no quarto dos meus filhos
<barna_> trikoloko, ai na parte de cima vai aparecer dois monitores, vc clica no monitor externo (no meu caso goldstar company xxxx
<barna_> vai em resolução e muda lá
<barna_> no meu caso o embutido (que não pode ser totalmente desabilitado) ta com 1024x768 e o goldstar com 1900x600
<barna_> dai clica em aplicar
<trikoloko> aki tah como monitor desconhecido 1024x768
<trikoloko> e o monitor do notebook 1366x768
<trikoloko> tah clicado no monitor desconhecido mas mesmo assim ele nw avança a definiçao
<barna_> qual a marca/modelo do seu monitor externo?
<trikoloko> AOC
<trikoloko> modelo vou olhar agora soh um minuto
<trikoloko> lcd monitor AOC modelo 9368wa
<barna_> massa, qual a sua placa de video?
<trikoloko> amd x1200
<barna_> ok, pesquisando......
<trikoloko> aki tah...graficos   Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS690
<trikoloko> na opçao detalhes
<barna_> trikoloko, kra, quase não achei documentação desse monitor, o pouco q achei é q a AOC não fornece suporte a linux!
<barna_> por isso não consegue mudar a resolução
<trikoloko> vixe entao nao tem jeito?
<barna_> pesquisando se num tem como fazer não unha a conf
<trikoloko> ok to aguardando .... desculpe o incomodo....
<Elfon> barna_: se o trikoloko plugar o monitor e executar um live-cd (ou live-usb) talvez a distro configure automaticamente e ele saiba se aceita resolução maior.
<Elfon> trikoloko: será que funciona?
<Elfon> ailás... barna_ funciona?
<trikoloko> pelo live CD ele dah que ocorre um erro interno no Ubuntu
<barna_> Elfon, não sei dizer. :(
<barna_> xorg.conf no 14.04 funciona?
<trikoloko> como assim?
<barna_> trikoloko, desculpa era pro elfon
<trikoloko> ah tah
<barna_> Elfon, sera q o xorg.conf funciona no 14.04?
<barna_> trikoloko, vc tem muuuuita paciencia?
<Marcio> boa  tarde! sou totalmente novo no linux, preciso criar um boot no pendrive, alguem pra ajudar?
<trikoloko> kkkkkkkkk, temos que ter neh...
<trikoloko> olha vou logar no notebook como trikoloko2 para caso de reiniciar a gente nao perca o contato blz?
<Marcio> estou utilizando um macbook, mas quero inicializar um dell
<barna_> Marcio, Bem Vindo ao Mundo Linux, 1 segundo que ja lhe ajudo.
<barna_> trikoloko, massa
<Marcio> obgd
<barna_> trikoloko, esse tutorial é meio antigo, mas acredito q funcione no 14.04. http://gm2r.com/aumentando-a-resolucao-do-monitor/
<barna_> Marcio, agora vc está em um mac?
<Marcio> isso
<barna_> Marcio, ok, mas esse dell tem sistema operacional w
<barna_> ?
<trikoloko2> trikoloko2 no notebook e trikoloko no PC tah bom assim  barna?
<Marcio> pifou, eu quero instalar o ubuntu
<barna_> trikoloko, ta de boa, sei q é vc.
<trikoloko2> ok
<barna_> Marcio, ok, então vc precisa fazer um pendrive boot ubuntu apartir do mac pra ressucitar o dell, 1 seg, nunca uso mac, vou pesquisar.
<barna_> Marcio, o mesmo sistema pra windows rola no mac. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<trikoloko> O YUMI nww funciona no MAC?
<barna_> trikoloko, o q é isso?
<trikoloko> pendrive bootavel para o Marcio, eu soh uso o YUMI
<barna_> nunca usei
<trikoloko> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<trikoloko>  http://gm2r.com/aumentando-a-resolucao-do-monitor/
<barna_> trikoloko, massa, não conhecia, mas não achei pra mac
<trikoloko> to indo no notebook tentar este tutorial jah te aviso se deu certo
<barna_> trikoloko, ok, trikoloko fica esperto, num é seguir a risca, vc tem fazer as modificações pro seu comp
<barna_> !ping
<ubotu-br`> pong!
<Marcio> muito obrigado, vou tentar fazer o boot
<barna_> Marcio, de nada, qualquer duvida estamos aki.
<barna_> Marcio, nem sempre a gente responde rapido, as vezes demoramos vaaaarios minutos, quando voltar tenha paciencia, somos todos usuarios ajudando uns aos outros.
<andre_> Me tirem uma dúvida.
<andre_> Existe algum problema em atualizar o kernel do linux?
<andre_> Tipo: por que devo atualizar, por que não.
<barna_> andre_, 1 seg
<andre_gama> Boa tarde a todos. Sou novo no Ubuntu, gostei tanto que abandonei o Windows definitivamente, mas decidi parar de usar o webmail e achei o pouco que vi do Kontact bem legal, mas ao tentar enviar email ele fica dando (Ocorreu uma falha no transporte da mensagem. Ocorreu um erro durante a autenticação: SASL(-4): no mechanism available: No worthy mechs found). Alguém pode dar uma ajuda?
<trikoloko> barna nw deu certo
<trikoloko> fiz algumas alteraçoes no script
<trikoloko> mas acabou quebrando o sistema
<trikoloko> vou formatar de novo
<trikoloko> serah que com o Linux Mint Mate dah certo?
<barna_> andre_gama, só uso webmail, não posso te ajudar, aguarde uns 15~20minutos pra ver se alguem responde.
<andre_gama> Vlw barna_
<barna_> andre_, normalmente não tem problema atualizar o kernel, se tiver algum, o kernel antigo continua instalado e vc pode iniciar por ele em caso de erro.
<barna_> andre_, vantagem é q ele contem os "drivers" mais novos, correção de bugs etc, etc, etc....
<barna_> trikoloko, :(
<barna_> não sei se funciona pq pelo q entendi o problema é da AOC.
<barna_> trikoloko, mas vale tentar pelo live.
<trikoloko> que pena
<andre_> Ok, obrigado por me esclarecer isso barna_
<barna_> andre_, de nada
<trikoloko> eu jah uso ubuntu no meu PC
<trikoloko> gostaria que meus meninos aprendessem tmbm
<andre_> É por que estou com o ubuntu 12.04 e o kernel 3.2.6
<barna_> trikoloko, o q resolveria 100% o seu problema era trocar o monitor
<andre_> E queria atualizar para o mais recente.
<andre_> Voce já fez algo desse tipo?
<barna_> andre_, pro kernel do 14.04?
<andre_> Sim.
<trikoloko> tentei um outro monitor, mas deu o mesmo problema
<barna_> andre_, eu tenho 12.04 e 14.04 instalados nessa maquina, ambos com o kernel do 14.04 mais recente, funfando 100%
<trikoloko> monitor hitachi
<andre_> Voce teve instabilidade no 14 na sua máquina?
<barna_> andre_, não, achei ele mais rapido e mais chato q o 12.04, mas ja to me acostumando.....
<andre_> Ele ficou meio instavel no meu note.
<andre_> Ai decidi voltar pro 12.04
<andre_> Vou esperar lançarem o 14.04.1
<andre_> Pra ver se melhora.
<barna_> andre_, ja lançou, to instando ele nesse axato momento em 3 maquinas
<andre_> :)
<andre_> Vou dar uma olhada.
<barna_> andre_, inclusive essa q to usando..... vou bootar ja volto, vou logar com outra maquina
<andre_> Voce sabe quando que foi lançado essa release?
<barna_> sei não, mas o google sabe
<andre_> kkkk
<andre_gama> 14.04 foi a mais ou menos dois meses
<joseluiz> baixei o ubuntu 14.04. pretendo instalar em um computador com 512mb. suporta? baixei com extensão .iso, Como faço para iniciar a instalação?
<andre_> Esse ubuntu que voce baixou é o puro com unity?
<andre_> Ou vem com outra interface gráfica?
<joseluiz> baixeiu do site oficial.
<andre_> Eu não recomendo usar em um pc com  menos de 1gb
<andre_> O unity é pouco pesado.
<andre_> Tenta o lubuntu
<andre_> É mais indicado.
<joseluiz> ok. de onde posso baixa-lo?
<andre_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<joseluiz> ok. obrigado
<andre_> joseluiz, voce já instalou o ubuntu antes?
<Barna2> joseluiz, imagina q o ubuntu 14.04 seria um "similar" do windows 8, pesado D+ pros computadores mais antigos
<joseluiz> ok. valeu a dica.
<andre_> joseluiz, voce já instalou o ubuntu antes?
<andre_> voce sabe como instalar?
<DanielSa> Barna2: opa, cheguei agora, tinha o kubuntu 12.04 no meu asus eepc e ontem atualizei p/ o 14.04 e ficou mais leve
<DanielSa> Barna2: me desculpe, cheguei agora e posso ter pego o bonde andando.
<Maneco> boa tarde povo, onde encontro boot
<DanielSa> Alguém sabe se existe algum canal do kde br?
<andre_> como assim Maneco ?
<joseluiz> não fiz instalações antes. é a primeira.
<Maneco> preciso de um boot, acabei de destruir meu ruindons
<Barna2> DanielSa, sim o 14 ta mais leve q o 12, mas pra um comp com 512ram é osso né?
<andre_> Voce está falando do gerenciador de boot o grub Maneco ?
<Maneco> sei la! preciso de qualquer boot
<andre_> Explica melhor o que voce quer.
<joseluiz> obrigado pelas dicas. vou seguir o passo a passo do site e qualquer duvida volto. até
<Maneco> estou usando um outro computador com o win7
<Maneco> preciso ciriar um boot pra usar em outro computador, mas nao tenho cd do win, sei que do linux tem boot
<andre_> ah
<andre_> Voce quer fazer um pendrive butavel?
<Maneco> isso, pf
<andre_> Voce está usando que sistema agora?
<Maneco> estou desesperado, computador novo e eu danifiquei
<Maneco> win7
<andre_> voce já tem a iso?
<Maneco> nao
<andre_> ok
<andre_> Olha esse link: http://ubuntued.info/3-maneiras-de-instalar-o-ubuntu-atraves-duma-pen-usb
<Maneco> vou olhar, grato!
<andre_> no item 3 tem como fazer o pendrive butavel pelo windows
<andre_> DanielSa, voce quer o canal kde br ou kubuntu br?
<sistematico> andre_, Na minha opinião, a(2ª) melhor maneira de criar um Pen-Drive bootável do Ubuntu no Windows, é essa: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sistematico> Só que ninguem repara que no próprio site de download eles tambem incluiram as instruções.
<andre_> Eu estava com pressa pra encontrar um link
<andre_> Ai peguei o primeiro.
<andre_> Mas essa sua dica é muito boa.
<andre_> Bem simples.
<sistematico> é
<maximo> ola
<DanielSa> kde
<DanielSa> andre_: kde
<andre_> DanielSa, voce tentou procurar assim que inicia o freenode?
<DanielSa> andre_: eu sei que tem um comando que lista todos os canais, mas é tanta coisa que não da p/ achar nada. Isso de procurar quando iniciar eu não conheço, pode ensinar?
<andre_> DanielSa, olha ai o canal #kde-brasil
<andre_> Eu tambem sou iniciante aqui no xchat.
<andre_> O que eu sei aprendi usando o /help
<DanielSa> andre_: obrigado, achou como? eu vou na tentativa e erro #kde-br kdebr
<DanielSa> blz vou pesquisar
<DanielSa> andre_: usou squery + list?
<DanielSa> andre_: esquece kk
<andre_> DanielSa, voce usa o xchat?
<DanielSa> andre_: irssi
<andre_> ah
<andre_> por que aqui sempre que entro no freenode tem a opção de ver todos os canais
<andre_> e fazer busca por canais.
<DanielSa> andre_: aqui no terminal é meio queixo duro, mas acho que descobri.
<DanielSa> andre_: tenho que baixar um script e carregá-lo no Irssi, deixa p/ depois kk
<andre_> kkkk
<andre_> por que voce nao instala o xchat?
<andre_> ele é grafico
<Barna2> voltei
<Barna2> !ping
<ubotu-br`> pong!
<GJunior> Olá pessoal ... Tudo bem com vocês?
<Barna2> bom e vc?
<GJunior> Tranquilidade :)
<GJunior> Alguém aqui entende bem de servidor de e-mail para tirar umas rápidas (ou não) dúvidas?
<Barna2> GJunior, eu não, mas aguarde uns 15~20minuntos pra ver se alguem responde
<Barna2> GJunior, jogar as duvidas aki tb ajuda, pois ninguem aki tem bola de crista. ;)
<GJunior> Claro claro... Estava pensando em como deixar mais claras
<GJunior> Então... Quero configurar um servidor de e-mail (tanto para enviar como para receber) no ubuntu, acredito que usando o postfix seria a melhor forma
<GJunior> Será que seguindo esse artigo da comunidade do ubuntu (https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/postfix.html) e pesquisar sobre virtual hosts dele mesmo é bastante para funcionar tranquilamente?
<GJunior> Enviei algumas mensagens, mas recebi pop-ups do proxy, alguém poderia confirmar o recebimento pf?
<Barna2> recebidas.....
<GJunior> Okay ;)
<GJunior> Bem, tenho de sair aqui :| se alguém quiser ajudar, pode falar comigo em gildasio97@gmail.com, grato mesmo *-*
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<zaqlop> Preciso de uma ajuda, alguem poderia tentar resolver meu problema?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<zaqlop> minha tela do Ubuntu fica piscando, fiz upload de um video de 4 seg para mostrar no youtube, segue o link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKmNa3I3xdU
<zaqlop> minha tela do Ubuntu fica piscando, fiz upload de um video de 4 seg para mostrar no youtube, segue o link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKmNa3I3xdU se alguem puder me ajudar
<astroo-> zaqlop  ve o privado
<zaqlop> sou iniciante, como faço?
<astroo-> carrega em cima do nick
<zaqlop> ok, volta e entra de novo no privado certo?
<astroo-> conforme o sistema que estas a usar
<astroo-> ja percebeste como les o privado das pessoas?
<zaqlop> ainda não consgui
<astroo-> em cima do meu nick rato direito
<zaqlop> depois?
<astroo-> escolher para falar em privado
<zaqlop> minha tela do Ubuntu fica piscando, fiz upload de um video de 4 seg para mostrar no youtube, segue o link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKmNa3I3xdU poderiam me ajudar?
<julio> boa noite
<Rudolf> noite
<julio>  como faço instalar cisco packet tracer  601 setup no ubuntu 14.4
<Rudolf> julio: o que diz a documentação do programa?
<julio> vou olhar
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> julio: espero que você não esteja falando de um exe
<julio> tem duas pasta  without tutorial e dentro dela tem dois arquivo, e executavel
<julio> perder ate senha
<julio> nao tem instalar pelo terminal
<julio> no texto diz seguinte frase:
<julio> to get the password enter this link : http://clixtk.com/Des thank you :)
<julio> porque  chorm não consigo visual video e entrar site banco e nao consigo instalar adobe flash player
<julio> que isso vc me mandou
<julio> comand
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-16
<AndersonW> boa noite comunidade ubuntu-br
<astroo-> ola
<AndersonW> tem problema de postar uma pergunta um pouco grande?
<astroo-> nao
<AndersonW> quero saber se caso eu pegar uma materia sobre ubuntu por exemplo escrito em ingles ou espanhol, e passar para português e postar no meu blog, isso é ilegal ou posso fazer isso citando a fonte ?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<xGrind> alvaro: o/
<alvaro> :d
<redjr> galera
<redjr> boa noite
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<redjr> estou com um problema na tela após login
<redjr> não é carregado o ambiente de trabalho
<redjr> e ae astroo
<AndersonW_> redjr, voce cai direto na linha de comando é isso ?
<redjr> não
<redjr> primeiro ele sequer exibia o ambiente
<redjr> então eu Ctrl+Alt + F1
<redjr> para dai tentar algo
<redjr> depois, após o startx no tty1, sequer carrega, volta para tela de login
<AndersonW_> bom isso nao aconteceu comigo ainda... ao menos dessa forma
<AndersonW_> mas o startx sempre deu certo
<x_root> qual o problema?
<redjr> pois é, não entendi tbm
<x_root> redjr, qual o problema que está tendo?
<licensed> ele deve ta tentando subir o x e nao consegue.. ve o log do xorg
<redjr> bom
<redjr> infelizmente eu não estou na máquina que está com esse problema
<x_root> hm..
<redjr> n localizei o xorg na máquina, então eu X -configure :2, mas, mesmo assim, após isso, piorou, depois de logar, voltava para a tela de login
<redjr> bom, outro detalhe...
<redjr> eu estava tentando recuperar uns arquivos dessa máquina, que, após encontrá-los, informou que não havia mais espaço em /home
<redjr> após concluir a recuperação, reiniciei e esse erro ( ficar sem acesso ao ambiente de trabalho ), ocorreu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<|P1NGU|> Galera, to voltando p ubuntu e n to encontrando mais o  "lamp-server"..  alguem saca se foi substituido por outro ou se agora tem q instalar cada um e configurar na mao e tal...?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<YokoBR> pessoal, alguem sabe alguma ferramenta de administraçao de hosting pra ubuntu server bem localizada pra pt-br?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<sUbMuNdO> alguem consegue resolver isso: "configure: error: Tcl cannot be found on this system"!!
<mirqui> erro de configuração , reistala
<mirqui> reinstala
<sUbMuNdO> mirqui, tentando compilar um eggdrop!
<sUbMuNdO> eggdrop 1.6.21
<mirqui> não sei qual programa é , mas pela mensagem é erro de configuração
<mirqui> então reinstala de novo
<mirqui> e vê o que dá :)
<sUbMuNdO> mirqui, vai nao mesmo erro
<mirqui> não entendi
<sUbMuNdO> mirqui, vou mandar uma mensagem
<PauloAugustoES> e ae pessoal
<PauloAugustoES> blz?
<barna> bom e vc w
<PauloAugustoES> blz
<PauloAugustoES> vou voltar a usar o ubuntu
<PauloAugustoES> terminando de baixar para instalar
<PauloAugustoES> chega de ruqindows
<PauloAugustoES> ruwindows
<Ernandes> rs
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br`> pong!
<vianna> Boa tarde a todos.. alguém poderia me indicar um livro bem completo sobre programação assembly e outro sobre C/C++?
<Ernandes> bah
<Ernandes> da muito trabalho isso rs
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-08-17
<Ordep> Ola
<astroo-> ola
<rssolivei> salve
<Ordep> Estou com dificuldade para instalar o Pingendo no Ubuntu, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Ordep> Estou usando o Ubuntu 14.04 32 bits, e necessito instalar o Pigendo "pingendo.com". Até consigo unzip, mas fazer a install não estou conseguindo.
<Rudolf> Ordep: quais as instruções dadas pela documentação, e em que momento dela vc falhou?
<Ordep> Bom, eu faço o download dele no site e ele vem como .zip. Logo eu descompácto ele, ai eu "travo", não consigo executar nem instalar... (eu não consegui localizar a doc dele)
<hggdh> é por que o zip não tem documentação alguma. E o site também não explica o que fazer (pelo menos aonde vemos o download)
<hggdh> eu, pessoalmente, pararia aí. Carregar código binário de sites desconhecidos não é uma boa ideia.
<Ordep> Sim, +hggdh. Eu procurei no zip e não encontrei a documentação, o mesmo no site.
<hggdh> ah, twitter bootstrap. OK
<hggdh> Ordep: apenas por paranoia, eu faria isto em uma máquina virtual
<Rudolf> é, programa sem documentação é lixo
<hggdh> Ordep: download o Twitter Bootstrap (topo da página), e siga as instruções (que, espero, venham junto ou apontadas)
<Ordep> Pensei nisso. é que migrei para o ubuntu a um pouco mais de um ano, e ele está me agradando muito. Essa foi a primeira dificuldade que me travou.
<Ordep> Okay, +hggdh e Rudolf, obrigadão! Irei tentar aqui.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Robfisico> Olá, bom dia.
<Robfisico> Gente, estou com um problema e gostaria de saber se podem me ajudar. Uso Window$ e estou querendo testar o Linux. Na tentativa de aprender e, quem sabe migrar de vez, tentei fazer dual boot na minha máquina. Uso um LapTop Positivo, S5005, i3-2330M, 4GB DDR-3, 500GB HD, SO W8.1. Fiz o boot mas ficou com pouco espaço para o Linux e não conseguia nem fazer atualização. Já tentei desinstalar e reinstalar, excluir a partição 
<Robfisico> Quando vou tentar experimentar pelo CD para validar o GRUB e conseguir acessar pede senha e depois acesso remoto e trava. Não consigo fazer mais nada. Será que podem me ajudar? Tentei restaurar o sistema mas também não deu certo. Agradeço e aguardo
<barna_> Robfisico, 1 seg
<barna_> Robfisico, cabei de chegar cha ler
<Robfisico> Certo
<barna_> Robfisico, ok lido.
<barna_> Robfisico, vamos lá, disso eu manjo.
<barna_> Robfisico, vc ta conseguindo acessar o W8?
<Robfisico> barna_ normalmente
<barna_> otimo...
<barna_> Robfisico, ta aparecendo a tela do grub pra vc escolher em qual sistema vc quer entrar ou vai direto pro W8?
<Robfisico> Direto w8
<barna_> ok
<barna_> o hd ta particionado?
<Robfisico> Estava
<Robfisico> Excluí a partição e fiquei com espaço livre que pensei em usa pro linux
<Robfisico> 50GB
<Robfisico> usar*
<barna_> vc desfez as partições?
<barna_> Robfisico, massa.
<barna_> Robfisico, qual o seu conhecimento em linux e informatica (pra mim saber qual linguagem/abordagem adotar com vc)
<Robfisico> barna_, Mínimo, em ambos
<barna_> ok, sem problemas, tenho uma paciencia de jó! hahahahahahahahaha
<Robfisico> barna_, Linux não sie nada. W8 ainda sei umas besteiras
<Robfisico> hahahahahaha que bom pra mim então ^^
<barna_> massa. Robfisico Seja Bem Vindo ao mundo Linux
<Robfisico> Muito obrigado, tenho pretensão de ficar mesmo :)
<barna_> ta com tempo e saco? pq num vou só te ajudar a instalar vou te explicar umas coisas pra te facilitar na migração.
<Robfisico> To sim
<barna_> otimo....
<Robfisico> Mas por enquanto penso em ficar com dual sabe, até entender bem  o Linux
<barna_> vc ta no comp q vai instalar e/ou tem outro computador pra irmos falando enquanto da boot
<barna_> ?
<barna_> Robfisico, é a melhor escolha, o linux quebra muitos paradigmas e a transição demora um pouco mesmo.
<Robfisico> No mesmo. :/
<barna_> até vc entender direitinho como funciona, como fazer as coisas, depois q vc aprende, quando vc volta pro win vc fala "putz, como consegui usar essa droga tanto tempo???"
<Robfisico> Hahahahahaha. Ouço isso dos usuários do linux mesmo.
<barna_> Robfisico, ok, tem smartfone?
<barna_> tipo pra usar um watsapp da vida
<Robfisico> sim sim
<barna_> ok, comunicação estabelecida, vamos por a mão na massa.....
<barna_> vc falow q quando entrava por livecd da erro?
<Robfisico> Deixa eu te explicar melhor
<Robfisico> Fiz um procedimento que achei na net e havia funcionado
<Robfisico> Mas, em alguns minutos disse que estava sem espaço para o linux, nem dava pra atualizar
<barna_> qual procedimento (pode mandar o link)
<Robfisico> Sim, sim
<Robfisico> Esse aqui: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Dual-boot-UEFI-Ubuntu-e-Windows-8
<barna_> abrindo
<Robfisico> ok
<barna_> hummmmm
<barna_> meio diferente do q eu faço, mas só tirar uma duvida, com live cd vc consegue entrar no ubuntu de boa?
<Robfisico> Não mais
<Robfisico> Nem experimentar consigo mais
<Robfisico> Agora ele pede senha
<barna_> é cd ou pendrive?
<Robfisico> PenDrive
<barna_> como q vc fez o pendrive ?
<Robfisico> pede senha e depois trava por acesso remoto
<Robfisico> Por aqui: http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/tutoriais/instalacao/140-criando-um-pendrive-de-instalacao-do-ubuntu-13-10
<barna_> qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando w
<barna_> ?
<Robfisico> 13.10
<Robfisico> A que usaria :(
<barna_> ok, para tudo!
<barna_> vai nesse site e baixa a versão 14.04 do ubuntu http://ubuntu-br.org/
<Robfisico> ok
<barna_> quando tiver fazendo o download me avisa q foi te explicar umas coisas
<Robfisico> Pronto
<barna_> ok, cha te explicar umas coisas sobre as versões....
<Robfisico> Certo
<barna_> de 6 em 6 meses sai um ubuntu de "teste" q tem atualização por 6 meses e é descontinuado....
<barna_> a cada 2 anos lança uma versão LTS, seria tipo uma versão final com atualização/suporte de 3 a 5 anos.
<Robfisico> bom
<barna_> o 13.10 foi a ultima "teste" antes da 14.04 LTS
<barna_> ah, 13 = 2013
<barna_> .04 = abril
<Robfisico> Imaginei agora. rsrsrs
<barna_> .10 =outubro
<Robfisico> Certo
<barna_> só as .04 são LTS
<barna_> 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04
<barna_> eu pessoalmente vou de LTS em LTS, instalando as outras em outra partição só pra testar, mas deixando como OS primario a LTS
<Robfisico> A cada dois anos uma LTS
<barna_> ai vai de cada um, tem gente q gosta de correr riscos e vai trocando a cada lançamento, como dependo do comp pra trabalhar, não corro esse risco.
<Robfisico> Entendo
<barna_> isso, a 14.04 saio do forno faz pouquinho tempo.
<Robfisico> Por isso não posso perder o windows agora
<barna_> Robfisico, vai me dando informe do download, quando ele acabar me fala q eu paro de falar essas coisas e vamos instalar.
<barna_> porque ?
<Robfisico> MInha net nao é das melhores
<Robfisico> Ainda falta 1h
<barna_> ixxxiiiii, bora lá......
<Robfisico> Só baixou 100MG até agora
<barna_> então vou te falando mais umas coisas.......
<barna_> sem problemas.
<Robfisico> Certo
<barna_> vc ja saca como q é sistema de instalação de programas no ubuntu?
<Robfisico> Mais ou menos, tem uma central de app né?
<barna_> é tipo a play store ou apple store de smartfone
<Robfisico> Isso
<barna_> praticamente não exite essa coisa de vc ir num site tipo baixaki e downlodar um programa .exe e instalar (exeto raros casos e super desaconselhavel)
<Robfisico> Entendi
<barna_> massa, uma diferença q tem da playstore é q vc pode inserir novos repositorios, que seriam canais de novos programas
<Robfisico> Hmmm
<barna_> como naquele tutorial q vc me passou ele fala pra inserir um repositorio PPA:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<Robfisico> Sei
<Robfisico> Lembro-me
<barna_> isso é um canal de um banco de programas independente
<barna_> kra MUITO cuidado com isso!
<Robfisico> Usei o boot-repair
<barna_> é melhor forma de zuar seu sistema, só coloca repositorios de extrema confiança, num sai colocando qualquer coisa!
<Robfisico> Vixe
<Robfisico> Certo
<barna_> esse é um rep (abreviação de repositorio) q eu não usaria, num conheço, não sei d quem é, o q contem nele.
<Robfisico> Aprendi!
<barna_> só uso aqueles q ja conheço e confio, tem q ficar esperto tb pq as vezes eles contem a versão do seu ubuntu, no caso desse, o comando q tava no VOL ja coloca a vesão sosinho, mas as vezes não, se vc colocar o rep de outra versão do ubuntu vai dar uma bagunça q é quase q inarrumavel
<barna_> Robfisico, isso é das coisas mais dificeis de entender quando se migra pra ubuntu
<Robfisico> Verdade
<barna_> agora q todo mundo tem smartfone ficou mais facil de explicar, a uns anos atraz era fogo.
<barna_> até pessoa entender q não existe baixaki....... nossa, demorava........
<Robfisico> Mas, tem tipo grupo de desenvolvedores de confiança?
<Robfisico> (Tempo estimado 40min)
<Robfisico> barna_: Vou avisando
<barna_> massa
<barna_> kra, quase tudo ja tem no rep do proprio ubuntu, só se vc precisar de programas expecificos q vc vai precisar inserir um novo rep
<barna_> qual o seu uso do computador?
<Robfisico> barna_: Você diz a frequência que uso ele ou espaço disponível?
<Robfisico> barna_: Tenho 200GB livre, sendo 45GB não alocado
<barna_> nem um nem outro, que programas, o que faz com o computador? tipo eu trabalho com foto, video e audio, então meu uso é edição
<Robfisico> Hmmm
<Robfisico> Trabalho com pesquisa. Texto, tabela, slide, banner e leitura de dados
<Robfisico> Vou precisar aprender Python
<barna_> massa, tem algum programa expecifico q vc usa?
<Robfisico> Os padrões do w8 corel e labview
<Robfisico> barna_: esses últimos tô iniciando
<barna_> vc sabe q eles "não funcionam" no linux né?
<Robfisico> Sim
<Robfisico> barna_:    Por isso a necessidade do windows
<barna_> alguns deles vc pode rodar por wine, nem sempre fica bom, nem sempre roda, aki eu rodo photoshop e cameraw de boa.
<barna_> ja p lightroom não funciona
<Robfisico> barna_: não conheço wine nem lightroom :/
<Robfisico> barna_: (30 min para o fim do download)
<barna_> lightroom é pra tratamento de fotos da adobe
<barna_> wine é pra vc rodar programas de windows no linux
<Robfisico> hmm
<barna_> winehq.org
<Robfisico> (y)
<barna_> vc pode tar usando maquina virtual tb
<Robfisico> Certo
<Robfisico> barna_: 20min
<Robfisico> barna_: 10min
<barna_> massa
<Robfisico> barna_: Já visse algo parecido com o que eu te disse? Sobre ele abrir pedindo senha e travar com "Remote Login"
<barna_> Robfisico, o programa q vc fez o pendrive ele colocou modo persistente, ou seja, se vc fizer alguma alteração no live, tipo colocar uma senha de internet wireless, mudar tela de fundo etc.  ele salva
<barna_> por algum motivo X ele deve ter colocado senha
<Robfisico> Que mal
<Robfisico> barna_:  3min
<barna_> a proposta do persistente é legal (algem de triplicar a demora do boot)
<Robfisico> hmmmm
<Robfisico> barna_: Pronto, o download terminou
<barna_> massa, agora pegar aquele programa de gerar o pendrive e segue o tutorial mas com o ubuntu 14.04 e no persistent coloca 0mb pra num ter esse problema de novo e o boot ser mais rapido
<Robfisico> barna_: Certo, só um minuto
<barna_> ok
<Robfisico> barna_: Está formatando e criando
<barna_> Robfisico, vou re-iniciar o comp aki, ja volto, quando terminar de fazer o pendrive, da boot por ele e entra em modo de testar sem instalar e volta aki
<Robfisico> Se não funcionar te mando sms
<Robfisico> barna_: ok
<Robfisico> barna: vou dar o boot agora
<barna> massa, to aki
<barna> Robfisico, tudo ok?
<barna> !ping
<ubotu-br`> pong!
<Robfisico_> barna: Voltei
<Robfisico_> barna: Tô pelo linux (experiment)
<barna> massa, tudo funcionando de boa?
<Robfisico_> barna: Consegui acessar sem o problema anterior
<barna> otimo, agora vamos particionar o hd
<barna> quanto vc tem de ram?
<Robfisico_> 4GB
<barna> massa, abre o gparted
<barna> vamos fazer primeiro a partição depois instalar, pq o particionador da instalação é um saco
<barna> 1 seg, ja volto
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Giroflex> BR BR BR
<Giroflex> Alguem pode me ajudar ?
<SoloplayerMaster> !op
<ubotu-br`> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --SoloplayerMaster pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<takara> Alguém estudando para a LPI?
<barna> alguem sabe um jeito facil ou um bom tutorial de como colocar uma iso no grub?
<gnew> fala barna belez?
<gnew> como assim uma iso man?
<barna> gnew, blz
<crimeboy> montar uma iso no boot?
<barna> crimeboy, isso
<barna> crimeboy, pode ajudar?
<crimeboy> nao
<barna> ok, valeu
<licensed> eu estou usando um script.sh, consigo chamar direto do terminal.. mas quando associo a uma tecla de atalho ou aperto alt+f2 pra executar o script ele nao funciona. alguem tem ideia o que pode ser? (ele ja esta no $PATH)
<crimeboy> tente xterm -e script.sh
<licensed> crimeboy, funcionou mas como é um script de print screen, o xterm fica na frente das outras janelas.. é normal isso? nao tem como usar um script direto do executar (alt+f2)?
<crimeboy> vc taa usando o scrot?
<crimeboy> mostre o cod do script
<crimeboy> e qual objetivo
<licensed> crimeboy, estou sim scrot. é um script pra quando tirar print upar automaticamente no imgur.. ja mostro
<licensed> https://github.com/jomo/imgur-screenshot/blob/master/imgur-screenshot.sh
<crimeboy> vc soh precisa que ele funcione pelo alt+f2?
<licensed> crimeboy, nao. eu setei um atalho da tecla print.. o problema é que se eu executar do terminal, a janela fica na frente do print
<crimeboy> tire o xterm e poe um exec
<licensed> Falha ao executar processo filho "exec" (Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)
<licensed> mas eu tenho o comando exec.. posso perceber pelo terminal
<licensed> nao sabia que era tao dificil executar um script sem ser pelo terminal
<crimeboy>  nao eh
<licensed> CONSEGUI crimeboy que burro eu.. substitui o comando script.sh por sh script.sh
<licensed> crimeboy, valeu ai man. desculpa a noobisse
<crimeboy> massa
<Rudolf> licensed: mas ./script.sh e sh script.sh não seria o mesmo?
<Rudolf> licensed: mal lhe pergunte
<licensed> Rudolf, no terminal sim. mas no modo grafico nao funciona ./script.sh
<licensed> Rudolf, alem disso eu estava chamando so script.sh sem ./ e sem sh
<Rudolf> licensed: ah, modo gráfico
<Rudolf> licensed: explicado
<licensed> Para eu sharear uma pasta no samba, eu preciso ser dono dela? Meu samba funciona normal com a pasta home, mas com o /media/Meg (meu hd de dados) não
<KurtKraut> licensed, o usuário que roda o samba precisa ser dono dela ou ter permissões de rw nela.
<licensed> eu tenho permissoes de rw nela. mas o grupo e o dono eh root e nao eu
<KurtKraut> licensed, O que importa é o usuário que roda o processo/daemon do samba.
<KurtKraut> licensed, É ele quem vai ler ou escrever na pasta.
<licensed> exato.. eu rodo com o usuario licensed
<KurtKraut> licensed, Então você está fazendo errado. O samba tem que rodar com um usuário de sistema, não com a conta de um usuário humano.
<licensed> ah perdão KurtKraut
<licensed> meu samba (o daemon) ta rodando com root #
<licensed> mesmo assim eu preciso logar no cliente
<licensed> ai no cliente eu logo com licensed
<licensed> agora da um erro quando restarto o serviço, nao sei se ta impedindo algo.. smbd_open_once_socket: open_socket_in: Endereço já em uso
<licensed> pq ele ta funcionando so da esse aviso
<licensed> meu conf bem basico (a pasta com problema é a ultima do arquivo /media/Meg) http://pastebin.com/CYdU80Da
<KurtKraut> licensed, Pare o samba e use sudo lsof -nPi e você verá que tem outro processo usando as portas do samba, provavelmente o próprio samba
<KurtKraut> licensed, Se você está rodando samba como root e você usa Ubuntu isso é estranho. Ou você instalou o samba errado ou está rodando ele do jeito errado.
<KurtKraut> licensed, O esperado é que ele rode como um usuário chamado 'samba' mesmo
<licensed> KurtKraut, pesquisando em alguns foruns, o pessoal falou que podia ignorar esse aviso, que era normal.. inclusive o samba esta funcionando. consigo acessar meu home.. mas não o /media/Meg
<KurtKraut> licensed, O samba não dá acesso a todas as pastas remotas. Você tem que declarar na conf dele a pasta raíz do compartilhamento (chamada de share) e as subpastas estarão acessíveis. Mas pastas acima não estarão
<KurtKraut> licensed, Você pode na conf criar/citar múltiplos shares
<licensed> KurtKraut, vc viu meu conf? eu coloquei la mais um share pro Meg
<KurtKraut> licensed, me cola o lsof -nPi | fgrep samba
<KurtKraut> licensed, Num pastebin, claro.
<licensed> KurtKraut, samba vazio mas tem smbd http://pastebin.com/jq6FrkXb
<licensed> KurtKraut, vc acha que tem algum problema em conexao, daemon? acho que é problema de permissao de pasta.. porque é só com essa que da erro
<KurtKraut> licensed, me mostra o ls -alh /media/
<licensed> drwxrwxrwx 68 root root  12K Ago 16 13:02 Meg
<KurtKraut> licensed, Por que você faz tudo com root?! :P
<licensed> KurtKraut, tudo o que man? pra subir o processo tem que ser com o systemd (ou seja, com root)
<licensed> agora pra montar esse hd ai, nao sei pq ele ta montando com root
<licensed> ta no fstab ele
<licensed> KurtKraut, ou vc ta dizendo em relacao ao lsof?
<KurtKraut> licensed, O smbd não é para rodar como root
<KurtKraut> licensed, Ou você não está usando Ubuntu
<KurtKraut> ?
<licensed> KurtKraut, arch aqui. mas é tudo linux
<KurtKraut> licensed, Nem no Arch acho normal o smbd rodar como root. Mas tudo bem.
<KurtKraut> licensed, Duas sugestões de caminhos para você seguir: 1) O erro 'Endereço já em uso' não é normal, precisa ser investigado e corrigido 2) Investigue configurações do samba. Questões externas a ele como permissão não é.
<licensed> KurtKraut, consegui tirar esse erro.. é pq tinha 2 daemons rodando o smbd.service e o smbd.socket (parei o socket)
<glalino> obrigado
<glalino> estou tentando instal. 12.04.4 e esta dando erro wubi rev 280. log
<glalino> alguem pode me ajudar
<Agent_Sm1th_BR> eu, o chapolin colorado!
<Balieiro> OLá
<Balieiro> Alguém pode me auxiliar a instalar o Tor Browser no ubuntu?
<Balieiro> Procurei tutoriais e todos dizem que tenho que executar com o Terminal
<Balieiro> mas sempre que clico pra executar ele ja abre direto o gedit
<Balieiro> como faço pra abrir essa opção de executar com o terminal?
<licensed> Balieiro, chmod +x executavel
<Agent_Smith_BR> http://www.ibtimes.com/tor-safe-anonymous-browser-hacked-suspects-keeping-quiet-privacy-advocates-shaken-1645210
<Balieiro> vlw galera
<Balieiro> consegui instalar por esse site
<Balieiro> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/navegacao-anonima-instalando-o-tor-browser-bundle-3-5/
<Balieiro> ele já vai direto... mas obrigado pela atenção
<faelz> melhor usar tor como proxy e o firefox em modo anonimo com bloqueio de script
<telec> porra
<telec> vai se ferrar dhcp
<telec> ja coloquei como estatico
<telec> e continua pegando dhcp
<telec> :\
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Julinux> astroo-, Ola
<astroo-> ola
<guicoelho> pessoal, acabo de instalar o ubuntu 13 no meu PC, e é primeira vez que uso o linux. Estou com um problema, o lançador não aparece de forma nenhuma, já pesquisei bastante sobre isso e tenho quase certeza que o problema se dá pela falta do OpenGL. Alguem saberia me dizer como faço essa instalação? As coisas estão bem complicadas por eu ter que usar só o terminal, logo de cara assim.
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<telec> guicoelho, não entendi o seu problema ...
<guicoelho> acabo de formatar meu PC com o ubuntu 13 e logo de cara já não aparece o lançador.
<Julinux> guicoelho, Você está usando Ubuntu, acostume-se com problemas
<guicoelho> obrigado pelo incentivo, julinux. hahaha
<Julinux> guicoelho, Hihi, #Fato
<telec> não é assim tb :\
<telec> eu só diria pra acostumar com o terminal ... pq ele é onipresente
<telec> vc vai usa-lo Muito
<Julinux> Não me refiro ao Ubuntu em si, me refiro ao Unity
<telec> por isso uso mint
<telec> kkkk
<telec> Mate
<guicoelho> alguma dica do que eu posso fazer?
<telec> guicoelho, oq n tá aparecendo ? é a barra esquerda ?
<telec> é oq ?
<guicoelho> na verdade é o que ta aparecendo, que é só o papel de parede kkkk
<LeandroLuiz> bem legal heim
<telec> só o papel de parede tá aparecendo ?
<guicoelho> penso que pode ser alguma coisa com o opengl, pq não consigo habilitar
<telec> eu n vou com a cara do unity tb
<telec> nem com aquele botão invertido do fechar minimizar
<rol01340> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<rol01340> Entende ingles?
<guicoelho> entendo sim
<rol01340> tenta as soluções do link que te mandei
<rol01340> Eu realmente não acho que seria a falta de Open-GL sendo que voce acabou de instalar o ubutnu
<Julinux> telec, tambem uso o Mate
<Julinux> mas com o Fedora
<Julinux> Amo <3
<telec> Julinux, bem melhor ... pq unity e gnome3 n deu certo n
<Julinux> telec, Concordo :P
<rol01340> Ahh eu curto o Unity
<telec> gosto mais do tradicional ... n acostumei nem com gnome3 nem unity
<rol01340> E eu já usei um monte deles
<rol01340> Eu curto tb o openbox ou o i3
<rol01340> Pq é bem simplista... Zen
<telec> eu gosto do Mate e do Xfce
<rol01340> Xfce ja usei por um tempo. ele eh bom pra PC que não é muito rapida
<Julinux> telec, 2
<telec> a unica coisa q n entendo do ubuntu é os botões invertidos ali
<telec> pra fechar
<telec> isso n entendo
<rol01340> Ahh eu creci com um mac, e no mac é a mesma coisa
<rol01340> e na esquerda
<rol01340> é*
<rol01340> http://cdn.osxdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/mac-os-x-finder-column-view.JPG
<Julinux> #Rico
<rol01340> Ahh nem tanto, meu pai comprou um no exterior em 1999
<rol01340> nem era massa ter mac na epoca
<telec> isso q eu ia falar, eu creci com win pirata
<rol01340> euahuahuaehuaehea
<rol01340> Mano, nao tinha nenhum jogo pro mac
<rol01340> foi muito chato ver todos meus amigos jogando age e CS
<rol01340> E eu nao podendo jogar
<rol01340> auehueahuea a interface era assim até eu dar update dele em 2004: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/72/MacOS922.png
<rol01340> até que parece Xfce ueahuaehueahae
<telec> se for em quesito aplicativos e jogos eu estaria no windows
<telec> alias, eu deveria estar no windows
<telec> kkkk
<telec> mas a Microsoft anda mt perigosa
<rol01340> teve uma atualização recente e que uns 50.000 PCs deram Blue-Screen
<rol01340> Foi o que eu ouvi na interwebs pelo menos, faz um tempo que nao uso windows X_X
<rol01340> O foda que talves eu instale só pra usar o photosop/After-Effects
<astroo-> a microsoft anda a por atualizaçoes que da merda total
<Julinux> Até hoje sou apaixonado pelo Windows 98
<Julinux> Prefiro ele que essas bostas de hoje em dia
<hggdh> pessoal, pode falar mal (ou bem), não me importo. Mas, por favor, sem palavrões.
<Julinux> ninguém ta falando palavrões aqui
<Julinux> ¬¬
<hggdh> Julinux: ...
<Julinux> hggdh, Palavrão é a palavra Windows ¬¬
<hggdh> não, Windows é um sistema operacional. tem seus problemas, mas funciona.
<Julinux> hggdh, kkkkkkkkk'
<rol01340> Concordo, tem que ter mais compaixão
<rol01340> E amor
<Julinux> hggdh, excelente, gostei da sua explanação
<Julinux> Caros, já digitaram isso no Google para ver o que lhes aparece?
<Julinux> inurl:gov.br ext:conf
<jorge> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<jorge> alguem poderia me dizer como atualizo meu ubunto 9.04 para ultima versão
<jorge> não estou conseguindo
<Julinux> jorge, tente apt-get dist-upgrade
<Julinux> antes de rodar um dist-upgrade tente apt-get update
<rol01340> Do 9.04 pro 14.04 nem sei se da
<astroo-> rol01340  ve o privado
<rol01340> vlw
<jorge> julinux, tentei mas ele dá a seguinte msg  "Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permissão negada) E: Impossível criar trava no diretório de listas"
<Julinux> jorge, tente
<Julinux> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jorge> aparece varios arquivos mas com a msg "Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found"
<Paulo> Boa Noite
<Paulo> Não consigo instalar o Ubunto 14 na minha máquina
<astroo-> ola
<Paulo> Informa o erro Unable to find medium with live file system
<jorge> Julinux, aparece varios arquivos mas com a msg "Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found"
<Julinux> jorge, Você está navegando sobre um proxy?
<jorge> ??? estou usando uma rede wifi
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-10
<G0> Obrigado <edenc> :-)
<edenc> G0: como você está obtendo esses valores de retorno?
<edenc> (o 0x6012d0 provavelmente é o endereço do objeto sentry na memória)
<G0> A propósito, por que será que se usa 'cin >> a' e não 'cin << a' ?
<edenc> G0: você sabe o que é polimorfismo?
<G0> Sim, eu acho
<edenc> http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/io/basic_ostream/operator_ltlt
<edenc> G0: o operador << é da basic_ostream
<edenc> e o objeto cin é da basic_istream. não tem nenhum método capaz de lidar com uma assinatura do tipo basic_istream, int
<valmir> boa noite
<valmir> O Ubuntu esta muito bom, apenas isso tenho a dizer.
<astroo-> ola
<valmir> ola
<valmir> consegui roda meus  jogos nele, fiquei contente.
<astroo-> ainda bem
<edenc> valmir: quais jogos?
<valmir> opa fui pega um café
<valmir> jogo pw e ets2
<edenc> Abreviação de quê?
<valmir> perfect world e euro truck simulator 2
<astroo-> truck simulation
<edenc> Pode crer
<astroo-> quem e pro em jogos fala em "chines"
<edenc> astroo-: hoje em dia é difícil acompanhar tudo
<edenc> O Civilization V roda perfeitamente aqui, que é um dos jogos mainstream que eu amo
<edenc> Talvez o único, hoje em dia
<valmir> falavam que não se abria mais de uma janela do pw no ubuntu
<valmir> eu abri 3
<valmir> mas depois que se consegue rodar as coisas ai perde a graça da luta
<edenc> O Civ realmente não dá pra rodar mais um
<edenc> É tipo… Muita coisa…
<edenc> Isso porque não é real time
<edenc> Se fosse real time fritava tudo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<valmir> flws
<astroo-> ate
<valmir> #off-topic
<valmir> ops
<Bruno_> ola tenho uma duvida baixei o arquivo mas como passo ele para pendriver pois o proprio nao se encontra em iso?
<OERIAS> Bom Dia!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<AsFelix> 'dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<AsFelix> fora que estou com fome e sono... tudo bem
<Rudolf> AsFelix: coma e durma
<mirqui> está ai a solução ahaha
<AsFelix> Rudolf: o problema é que eu sempre estou com fome
<AsFelix> Rudolf: metabolismo acelerado, todo mundo se espanta como eu consigo ficar comendo o dia inteiro em um churrasco
<mirqui> toma água , sacia
<AsFelix> hsaissaih
<AsFelix> mirqui: sim, eu faço isso, acredite
<mirqui> eu quando estou com fome fora da hora de refeição como banana e tomo água
<mirqui> potacio e hidratação
<AsFelix> devo tomar uns 5 ou 6 litros de água por dia
<mirqui> ahaha que mijada
<edenc> Eu tomo uns 3 litros por dia
<mirqui> sim , o normal é isso ,
<mirqui> mais do que isso , vc pode eliminar eletrólitos demais
<edenc> AsFelix: já procurou um(a) especialista em nutrição?
<AsFelix> edenc: não, nunca procurei, pois na verdade sempre fui assim
<mirqui> vc é gordo ou magro?
<mirqui> tem umas calculadorasd de índice de massa corpórea na internet
<mirqui> calculadoras
<edenc> AsFelix: talvez ajude, se você pretende dar uma desacelerada
<AsFelix> até os 25, 26 anos eu era magérrimo, não conseguia chegar aos 50 Kg
<mirqui> da uma olha no seu
<edenc> Se estiver satisfeito, não precisa
<AsFelix> mas depois fui pegando peso (porque parei de fazer exercicios na verdade)
<AsFelix> hoje tenho uns 79 Kg, com 1,75 de altura
<mirqui> opa , a coisa está pegando
<edenc> Nada mal
<edenc> O problema é se o peso continuar subindo
<mirqui> 1,75  , vc é musculoso ou não?
<AsFelix> mirqui: sou barrigudo
<AsFelix> saishaishai
<mirqui> baaa velho
<mirqui> da uma olhada numa calculadora de icm
<mirqui> acho que vc está acima do peso
<edenc> Só lembrando que IMC não é um indicador tão preciso assim
<AsFelix> estou um pouco acima mesmo
<Rudolf> edenc: não?
<Rudolf> edenc: o que seria então?
<AsFelix> mas porque parei com os exercícios, preciso voltar
<mirqui> sim , mas já da para ter uma idéia e botar as barbas de molho
<Rudolf> eu tenho 81kg / 1.83m
<AsFelix> quando não chegava aos 50 eu fazia artes marciais, jogava voley, fazia musculação (para resistência apenas)
<mirqui> vc está bem
<edenc> Rudolf: medir o volume muscular em detalhes
<Rudolf> edenc: qual o método de medição?
<edenc> O meu personal trainer está acima do IMC recomendado e corre triathlon e faz salto em altura
<edenc> Rudolf: adipômetro
<Rudolf> ummm
<mirqui> asfelix , olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.calculoimc.com.br/
<edenc> Sim, IMC é apenas um indicador geral
<edenc> Mas não precisa seguir a risca
<mirqui> seu personal tem musculos que deixam ele acima do peso
<edenc> pois é
<mirqui> os dois não são bons , tanto músculos como gordura
<edenc> Depende do propósito
<mirqui> se o sujeito tem x de altura , foi projetado para ter y de peso
<edenc> nem sempre
<edenc> O corpo humano é uma máquina bem complexa, é difícil resumir todo mundo com uma regra de três
<mirqui> os dois , gordura ou músculos representão quando em excesso , sobrecarga
<mirqui> para o coração
<edenc> Depende de cada organismo
<edenc> Algumas pessoas tem um coração que aguenta mais
<edenc> Outras não
<mirqui> sim , verdade , mas tudo tem média
<mirqui> o imc é uma estatística
<edenc> não é
<Rudolf> ai ai
<edenc> e média costuma ser o parâmetro mais falacioso em estatística
<mirqui> ahaha que não seja entãop
<Rudolf> edenc: true
<edenc> desvio padrão é mais confiável
<Vut> o coração é "treinável" também
<edenc> Vut: exato
<Vut> ciclistas profissionais tem corações bem maiores que pessoas comuns
<mirqui> sim , verdade
<Vut> justamente pelo treino constante
<mirqui> mas quando se é jovem
<Rudolf> mas mesmo corações treinados podem ser doentes e falharem
<mirqui> com o passar dos anos , a média de execução cai
<Vut> ah sim
<Vut> quanto a isso não há duvida
<mirqui> e nem tbm é isso
<Rudolf> tio da minha esposa
<Rudolf> cicilista profissional
<mirqui> tem muitos jogadores por exemplo
<Rudolf> infartou
<Rudolf> surpreendeu toda a familia
<mirqui> isso , morrem em campo ,
<mirqui> ciclistas jovens
<edenc> Sempre existem outliers
<edenc> Sempre
<edenc> É isso que a média não considera
<edenc> O Fauja Singh é maratonista e tem 104 anos
<edenc> E um BMI de 17.7
<edenc> bem abaixo do mínimo recomendado
<Vut> Rudolf: mas ele se alimentava tudo certinho, não tomava bomba nem nada?
<mirqui> sim , mas veja a média da população
<mirqui> ele é 1 em 100000
<Rudolf> Vut: nada
<Vut> porque tem tudo isso como variável também
<edenc> mirqui: outlier
<Vut> então foi realmente uma fatalidade
<mirqui> sim , fala
<Rudolf> Vut: é doença cardíaca não detectada mesmo
<edenc> E a média vai ser diferente em cada tipo de amostragem que você fizer
<edenc> O ideal é realmente fazer um acompanhamento mais próximo com alguém que sabe o que está fazendo
<mirqui> sim , mas a população brasileira por exemplo
<edenc> Mas claro, nem sempre temos o ideal
<mirqui> está mais para atleta ou obesa ?
<edenc> Acho que não há estudos sérios a respeito disso
<mirqui> ritmo de vida
<Rudolf> mirqui: cara, este tipo de conclusão é para colocar no jornal nacional
<mirqui> alimentação
<mirqui> ahaha é só um papo amigável ;)
<Rudolf> a maior parte da população brasileira se alimenta mal
<Rudolf> mal tem educação
<mirqui> ou seja obesa
<Rudolf> mirqui: não necessariamente obesa
<Rudolf> depende dos grandes centros
<mirqui> ai educação é outra coisa
<edenc> Rudolf: exato
<Rudolf> ou dos acres da vida
<Rudolf> aí vc mistura tudo, faz a média
<Rudolf> da bosta
<Rudolf> pq?
<mirqui> estamos falando de saúde
<edenc> Rudolf++ # exatamente
<Rudolf> tem mais gente nos grandes centros
<Vut> Na minha opinião o brasileiro até que não está tão mal assim
<Rudolf> e são de mais fácil acesso aos pesquisadores
<Vut> Tem paisés muito piores nese quesito
<edenc> sim
<AsFelix> mudando de assunto
<mirqui> o americano é pior
<Rudolf> mirqui: educação e saúde, saúde e educação
<AsFelix> alguem aí manja de Gentoo?
<Rudolf> mirqui: andam juntos
<Vut> Eu fui visitar Santiago la no Chile uns anos atras
<edenc> mirqui: não é verdade
<Rudolf> AsFelix: eu uso gentoo
<mirqui> ele foi encinado a comer mal
<Rudolf> AsFelix: desde 2004
<Rudolf> AsFelix: TALVEZ possa te ajudar
<AsFelix> o.O Rudolf será meu salvador?
<Vut> posso afirmar pra vocês que a cada 10 pessoas que eu via, umas 4 tavam em sobrepeso ou gordas
<edenc> taí outro exemplo
<mirqui> gennto é difícil de instalar  não?
<Rudolf> mirqui: não, é trabalhoso
<Rudolf> mirqui: mas não difícil
<Vut> Isso não acontece em São Paulo por exemplo, que é a cidade mais rica do país
<Rudolf> mirqui: demorado com certeza
<edenc> Vut: depende de onde você andou, em qual horário, etc.
<Rudolf> AsFelix: qual a treta
<mirqui> opaa , se é demorado , é difícil
<edenc> Se você fizer essa entrevista na rua, no horário de almoço, provavelmente verá menos pessoas gordas
<Rudolf> edenc: kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<edenc> Porque os gordos estão todos em casa ou em restaurantes comendo :P
<Rudolf> boa!
<AsFelix> Rudolf: vamos por pvt, assim não "incomoda" os outros, pode ser?
<Rudolf> AsFelix: não aceito pvt
<Rudolf> AsFelix: pergunte no #gentoo-br
<AsFelix> Rudolf: blz então
<AsFelix> Rudolf: tô indo para lá, valeu
<edenc> Como que os EUA são recordistas em medalhas olímpicas se a fama deles é de serem obesos?
<mirqui> é o que te digo 1\1000000
<mirqui> é a nata da nata
<Vut> Porque essa minoria muito saudável tem os melhores instrutores, equipamentos e drogas possíveis
<mirqui> a américa tem quantos milhões de habitantes ?
<edenc> (eu trabalhei no censo dos EUA 3 anos atrás)
<Rudolf> oia
<Vut> Ja que os EUA, afinal de contas, são os EUA.
<mirqui> e quantos atletas existem com índice olimpico?
<Rudolf> rapaz engajado nas estats
<edenc> mirqui: o bom desempenho em competições esportivas é resultado de comunidades esportivas enormes
<mirqui> e o resto da população é como?
<Rudolf> edenc: apoio de universidades
<edenc> Pra cada atleta olímpico classificado, há naquele país ao menos 10k pessoas praticando o esporte
<Rudolf> edenc: vencem por amostragem
<edenc> (de uma forma geral)
<edenc> exatamente
<Rudolf> edenc: quanto mais atletas, maior a probabilidade de vencerem
<Rudolf> edenc: sem falar que mantém o nível competitivo alto
<mirqui> ahaha mas são gordinhos
<edenc> Maior a probabilidade de um humano com características acima do desvio-padrão praticar aquele esporte
<Vut> Eles tem mais recursos também
<edenc> Se a população tem pouco acesso a recursos, eles não conseguem fazer essa amostragem
<mirqui> mas comem mal , que adianta terem recursos
<edenc> não comem, isso é o que passa na TV
<Rudolf> mirqui: vc tá vendo muita tv
<Vut> Um cara que pratica salto com vara e tem sensores de ponta dando feedback sobre o salto, sobre o que precisa corrigir aqui e ali, fazem uma grande diferença
<mirqui> gastam com médico
<mirqui> bom , eu sou brasileiro , então não estou acostumado a realidade deles
<Vut> alimentação já é ooutro pepino
<Vut> é todo um conjunto de pequenas coisas
<Rudolf> cultura
<Rudolf> educação
<Rudolf> saúde
<Vut> pois é
<mirqui> ahaha é o que está faltando aqui no brasil
<edenc> não está
<mirqui> mas o colono é o que melhor se alimenta
<edenc> está faltando distribuição de recurso
<mirqui> e melhor se exercita
<Vut> educação está sim
<mirqui> e da no que?
<mirqui> falta de :
<edenc> há educação disponível sim, a questão é que educação não é só sentar na escola e assistir uma aula
<mirqui> cultura , educação saúde
<edenc> é ter recurso pra sobreviver e poder dedicar tempo exclusivo aos estudos
<Vut> por isso que "educação" é um negocio bem mais amplo que sentar numa cadeira e assistir aula
<edenc> você pode duplicar a quantidade de escolas no brasil hoje, não vai adiantar nada
<Rudolf> edenc: ainda mais com a qualidade atual
<Vut> os pais também entram dentro desse tema
<mirqui> a internet é um nixo pouco usado
<Rudolf> alias, alguém andou vendo os livros de historia?
<Rudolf> salvador lula ?
<Vut> os veiculos de midia, globo, beja, carat capital, etc... também entram
<mirqui> a maioria dos guris fica no facebook
<edenc> mirqui: as pessoas não tem dinheiro pra usar internet no Brasil
<edenc> os que tem dinheiro sim
<mirqui> mas as que tem usam mal
<edenc> os que tem tempo sobrando
<edenc> os que tem tempo sobrando estão com a vida garantida, não precisa estudar :P
<Vut> eu ja tenho uma opinião diferente
<Vut> a internet barateou tanto que a maioria, grande maioria, tem internet no brasil
<Rudolf> eu já acho que as pessoas não querem estudar também
<edenc> Vut: não é verdade
<Rudolf> a grande maioria está feliz como está
<Vut> o governo facilitou bastante na politia de fomentação à inclusão
<mirqui> por que as lanhouses sumiram?
<Rudolf> mirqui: 3g
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Vut> mas....
<Vut> é
<edenc> Cerca de 30% da população brasileira tem acesso a internet
<Vut> #G pra baixo
<mirqui> 2 reais por duas horas
<Vut> 3G*
<mirqui> então , tem jente usando o pc ou não?
<Vut> edenc: acho bem estranho esse número
<edenc> Vut: mas é real
<Rudolf> face
<Rudolf> whats
<Rudolf> tube
<Vut> poderia me passar o link?
<edenc> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/mercado/2013/05/1279552-acesso-a-internet-no-brasil-cresce-mas-53-da-populacao-ainda-nao-usa-a-rede.shtml
<Vut> EU fico pensando e olhando a galera a minha volta
<Rudolf> 53% é bastante
<edenc> Aumentou desde a última vez que olhei
<Vut> num trem por exemplo
<Vut> todos com celular, fixados na telinha, provavelmente em redes sociais
<edenc> Rudolf: São Paulo distorcendo os resultados
<Vut> isso em todo canto
<Rudolf> edenc: cara, aqui no MS
<Rudolf> edenc: o que mais tem é vazios
<Rudolf> edenc: gvt aqui tu tem que esperar uns 2 meses para vagar porta no switch
<Vut> edenc:obrigado. Estou lendo
<Rudolf> isso se sua área for coberta
<mirqui> no japão por exemplo
<Rudolf> e olha que moro na segunda cidade do estado
<edenc> "Já a maior (76,1%) é de quem tem renda entre três e cinco pisos salariais (R$ 2.034 a R$ 3.390)."
<edenc> ^ Ponto chave
<mirqui> criança de 4 anos já sabe programar
<edenc> mirqui: não é verdad
<Vut> hmm
<mirqui> ai não sei , me enganei com meus olhos então
<Vut> tem uma diferença bem grande entre as regiões também
<edenc> Vut: tem diferença entre as regiões, entre as faixas etárias, entre os gêneros, entre as raças
<edenc> Não dá pra fazer uma média e dizer que é isso
<Vut> isso eu imaginava
<Vut> mas não é meio estranho essa estatictica não cara?
<edenc> Não
<Vut> um chip você compra pelo que? 15 reais?
<edenc> Porque você acha que é estranho?
<Vut> daí você ja tem 3G
<Vut> por conta disso
<edenc> Vut: R$ 15 representa uma semana de alimentação pras pessoas das faixas de renda mais baixas
<Vut> ah mas aí estamos falando dos bem miseraveis
<edenc> Que são bem abundantes
<Vut> mais que os que recebem salários minimos?
<edenc> Tenho que olhar a estatística atual
<Rudolf> edenc: e o IBGE que não vai fazer censo ano que vem por causa dos cortes...
<edenc> Tem umas distorções por conta da medição de renda familiar
<Rudolf> pífio
<edenc> Se você tem renda familiar de, digamos, 3k e só tem duas pessoas na família, está razoavelmente bem
<edenc> Se tiver 5 pessoas na família (2 pais e 3 filhos) está mal
<edenc> Não é tão simples chegar e falar uma média
<edenc> Esses mesmos 3k no interior da Bahia valem muito
<edenc> Em São Paulo valem pouco
<Rudolf> em sampa
<edenc> Dentro de São Paulo, nos Jardins 3k é a grana do café
<Rudolf> curuzes
<edenc> Na Vila Papai Noel é a grana de uma família inteira comer e ir pra escola
<edenc> Ou talvez 3 famílias
<mirqui> no frigir dos ovos
<mirqui> como o brasil com essas condições vai disputar os mercados internacionais?
<Vut> pois é
<Vut> Brazil precisa alavancar em tecnologia, inovação e desenvolvimento
<Vut> esses três você só consegue com politicas educacionais como base
<mirqui> o brasil se mantém como potencia , bem lá tráz , por que
<Vut> e politicas educacionais pedem planos educacionais de longo prazo...
<mirqui> tem recursos minerais
<edenc> Na verdade, tem mais a ver com o acesso a capital do que educação
<Rudolf> mas a galera só quer ser médico
<mirqui> é assegurado , por altos impostos
<Vut> politicas educacionais de longo prazo não rolam no pais porque os partidos ficam se bicando
<edenc> Porque ser médico lhe dá acesso a capital
<Rudolf> quem vai querer ser engenheiro?
<mirqui> mas competitividade , óoo
<Vut> são pequenos núcleos de projetos de 4 anos, sem continuidade
<Rudolf> edenc: ou seja, foda-se o país
<edenc> E quem é que pode se dar o luxo de se preocupar com as outras pessoas?
<edenc> As que não estão ocupadas tentando sobreviver :P
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> como disse
<Rudolf> foda-se o país
<Vut> é uma situação complicada
<Vut> além disso o pais é gigante... tem muita gente
<Vut> fica mais dificil ainda de se administrar
<edenc> Sim, mas não é tão pejorativo assim, essas pessoas gostariam de se preocupar com as outras, falta condição material
<edenc> Também não é questão de administração
<Vut> é também
<edenc> É acesso a capital
<Vut> também
<edenc> É o fundamental
<edenc> Veja quem está lucrando em meio à "crise" atual
<Rudolf> bancos
<Rudolf> exportadores
<Vut> chineses
<edenc> agricultores
<Vut> principalmente
<mirqui> velho , conhece aquela frase , dividir para conquistar?
<edenc> São todos de um grupinho bem pequeno de pessoas que estão concentrando a renda
<mirqui> se nimguém se preocupa com nimguém , ai a coisa fica fácil
<Vut> eu ja não acho que seja principalmente renda
<Vut> continuo batendo na tecla da educação
<mirqui> sim , verdade , mas olha só
<mirqui> na lava a jato
<edenc> Vut: cara, me diga onde um especialista em compiladores vai trabalhar no Brasil?
<mirqui> quem é quwe roubou?
<edenc> Onde um PHD em física quântica vai trabalhar?
<mirqui> é quem teve os melhores colégios
<edenc> Ele vai sair do país
<edenc> Porque não tem vaga pra ele
<Vut> edenc: Sim, mas PORQUE ele não teria essa preferencia de trampar no Brasil?
<mirqui> as melhores condições de estudo
<edenc> Vut: não há vagas
<Vut> e porque
<edenc> Porque não há empreendimentos, porque não há acesso a capital
<Rudolf> não há pesquisa
<mirqui> então educação sem ética não significa muito
<Vut> porque não há empreendimentos
<Vut> porque o acesso ao capital esta restrito...
<Rudolf> mas temos carnaval, futebol e cerveja
<Vut> o que eu quero dizer que essas perguntas acabam indo em cadeia
<mirqui> é só mais uma oportunidade de roubar em uma terra de nimguém
<Vut> até você cair na educação
<Rudolf> Vut: concordo
<edenc> http://www.nanowerk.com/nanotechnology-news/newsid=40955.php
<edenc> Isso é uma pesquisa desenvolvida numa pequena empresa em São Carlos
<edenc> Veja o ponto chave qual é
<edenc> FAPESP
<edenc> Fomento
<edenc> Um empresário paulista nunca vai dar dinheiro pruma pesquisa dessas, ele vai comprar ações da Vale
<Rudolf> edenc: pior que foi o que ouvi de um grande investidor de Ribeirão Preto
<Rudolf> edenc: o negócio é investir no Agronegócio
<Rudolf> ninguém quer "apostar"
<Vut> Bom, o país precisa construir o seu nome de algum lugar não?
<Rudolf> Vut: carnaval
<Vut> ainda que esse empŕesario tenha essa opiniao
<Rudolf> futebol tá indo pelo ralo
<Vut> Rudolf: hehe... digo além disso
<Rudolf> Vut: não é empresário
<Rudolf> Vut: é investidor
<Vut> pode ser um empresário também
<mirqui> praia e sol , maracanã futebol
<edenc> Uma coisa eu posso dizer: a solução não vai vir do setor privado
<Vut> mas o que eu quero dizer é que
<mirqui> é isso cara
<Vut> ainda que esse projeto dos alunos de São Carlos não dê em nada
<mirqui> agora os alemães tiraram a coroa do brasil
<Vut> quanto mais projetos são feitos
<Vut> mais inovação, mais patentes
<Vut> mais desenvolvimento
<edenc> Vut: não é aluno
<edenc> Vut: é uma empresa
<edenc> Me diga um país que ficou rico com turismo que não fosse fiscal?
<Vut> ah sim
<Vut> eu li por cima só, perdão
<Vut> vou ler com calma depois
<mirqui> quem consegue estudo não é tão diferente de um americano , inglês , europeu
<edenc> Não é educação o problema
<mirqui> só que as mentes se vão do brasil para pesquisar e ter melhores condições lá fora
<Rudolf> edenc: você é de esquerda né
<edenc> Rudolf: não sou de nada
<Rudolf> edenc: acredita que distribuição de renda vai salvar o país
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> utópico
<edenc> Não é utópico
<Vut> eu não consegui entender até agora porque educação não seria o cerne do problema
<edenc> É o que todos os países fazem
<Rudolf> Vut: eu acredito que seja
<Rudolf> Vut: mas o edenc acha que é a distribuição de renda
<edenc> Vut: porque educação sem acesso a capital não serve pra nada
<Rudolf> mas eu não sei como distribuir renda se as pessoas nem sabem o que é isso
<mirqui> o edence tem um pouco de razão , mas já não roubando tanto , sobra dinheiro para investir
<mirqui> são gargalos cara
<edenc> Se faça a pergunta: onde um PHD em física quântica vai trabalhar no Brasil?
<Vut> De fato no caso brasileiro seria interessante um pouco de distribuição ja que a a desigualdade social do pais é realmente absurda
<edenc> Cara, distribuição de renda não é só pegar e criar um bolsa-família não
<mirqui> uns tem muito , vão comprar aonde ?
<Vut> mas não adianta nada distribuir se o sujeito não tem fomento educacional
<mirqui> no exterior
<edenc> Vut: adianta
<Rudolf> edenc: mas quem está falando de phd?
<Vut> vou dar um exemplo
<Rudolf> edenc: educação básica
<edenc> Rudolf: não é educação o problema?
<Rudolf> edenc: acabar com o analfabetismo funcional
<Rudolf> edenc: acabar com a incapacidade das pessoas em entender um simples texto no jornal ou no livro
<edenc> Certo, suponha que metade da população conclua o segundo grau de forma legítima
<edenc> Sabendo de tudo que foi ensinado
<Vut> Uma das alunas duma amiga professora da minha esposa está dentro do bolsa familia
<mirqui> concordo com o edence com e aducação
<edenc> onde essas 125 milhões de pessoas vão trabalhar?
<mirqui> mas educação com carater
<edenc> Ela vão ser fritadoras de hamburguer do mesmo jeito
<Vut> o bolsa familia dá uma base às familias
<edenc> *Elas
<Vut> mas exige por exemplo que os alunos tenham certo nível de presença nas aulas
<Vut> entre outras coisas
<mirqui> ou vai ser mais um doutor engenheiro , médico , etc , com o intuito de roubar
<edenc> A diferença vai ser que os garis que vão varrer as ruas vão saber ler, só isso
<Vut> o que os alunos fazem então acaba sendo só entrar la, assinar a lista e ir para casa
<mirqui> ou um deputado da vida
<mirqui> cara , os professores tem contas a pagar
<Vut> não é assim edenc
<mirqui> qual o professor que vai dar aulas bem sabendo que não vai ter comida na mesa?
<edenc> Vut: e é como então?
<edenc> Me diz onde você vai colocar 125 milhões de alfabetizados pra trabalhar
<Vut> um cara com instrução tem condições muito maiores de não ter que se sujeitar como gari
<edenc> Vut: certo, onde?
<Vut> universidades públicas
<edenc> 125 milhões de pessoas?
<Rudolf> edenc: se vão trabalhar como técnicos, mestres ou doutores dependerá delas
<Vut> as que se esforçarem, claro
<edenc> As universidades estão em greve porque não tem dinheiro pra pagar os professores…
<Rudolf> edenc: mas elas terão o poder e a capacidade de escolher
<edenc> Rudolf: dependerá de elas terem um emprego
<edenc> de existirem vagas
<edenc> Vagas específicas pra quem é alfabetizado
<Vut> bom, salário dos professores cai em um outro problema sobre o gerenciamento das contas da unicão
<Rudolf> edenc: e não existem vagas sem profissionais qualificados para preenchê-las?
<Vut> isso por si só ja seria um assunto
<edenc> Rudolf: não
<Rudolf> edenc: sim
<edenc> Não há 125 milhões de vagas que façam proveito de pessoas alfabetizadas, hoje, no Brasil
<Vut> mas 125 milhões é útopico
<Rudolf> edenc: mas há bastante vagas que precisam de profissionais que não existem no brasil
<edenc> Vut: é metade da população
<Vut> seria o caso ótimo, claro
<Rudolf> Vut: o edenc tá viajando na utopia
<Vut> mas não é realistico
<Rudolf> 8 ou 80
<Rudolf> nunca é
<edenc> Estou falando de *metade* da população gente
<Vut> o ponto é que a educação aumenta consideravelmente a inserção das pessoas no mercado de trabalho, atraves de instituições de ensino
<Vut> independentemente da renda
<edenc> Vut: mas você não respondeu a pergunta
<Vut> não totalmente, mas com bolsa e tudo mais
<edenc> *onde* estão as vagas pra empregar 50% da população?
<Vut> qual é a pergunta?
<edenc> ^
<Vut> acabaei perdendo entre as mensagens
<Vut> me desculpe
<edenc> <edenc> *onde* estão as vagas pra empregar 50% da população?
<Vut> a resposta é não há
<Rudolf> ainda mais agora
<Vut> e não haveria, muito provavelmente, mesmo que você distribuisse a renda igualmente entre toda a população
<edenc> Agora a segunda pergunta: do que adianta ser alfabetizado, se não há vagas?
<Rudolf> e as que existem não existe profissional capacitado
<Vut> como é o seu argumento
<edenc> Não é esse o meu argumento
<edenc> O argumento é: acesso a capital
<Vut> qal seria
<Vut> e como se daria esse acesso?
<Rudolf> e o que adianta ter acesso a capital sem saber o que fazer com ele?
<edenc> decuplicar o orçamento da FAPESP
<Rudolf> investir em boi?
<Vut> acho que eu vou tentar entender melhor a sua opinião então, ante de contra-argumentar
<Vut> ainda não vejo muito como isso funcionaria mas...
<Vut> explique-me por favor
<Rudolf> é
<Vut> como se dá esse acesso que você diz
<Rudolf> nos dê vossa sabedoria
<edenc> Você sabe como funciona a FAPESP?
<Vut> sim
<edenc> (E todas as fundações de amparo em todos os estados?)
<edenc> Me explica
<Rudolf> eu não sei, me explica
<Vut> são fundos para suporte e incentivo a pesquisa
<Rudolf> mas de onde vem estes fundos
<edenc> Governo do Estado
<Rudolf> impostos?
<Rudolf> doações?
<Rudolf> alienados?
<edenc> É receita pública, sim
<Rudolf> mais especificamente
<Rudolf> ...
<edenc> vou chegar lá, uma coisa de cada vez
<edenc> Eles publicam um edital disponibilizando, digamos 1 milhão, pruma empresa que apresentar um projeto de inovação científica
<edenc> Com uma certa frequência
<Vut> hmm
<edenc> Sabe quantas propostas são submetidas por edital em média?
<edenc> cerca de 30
<Vut> continue
<edenc> Ou seja, há 30 empresas precisando de 1 milhão, precisaríamos de 30 milhões, não 1 milhão
<mirqui> ou seja , os outros29 ficam d epires na mão?
<edenc> daí sim, se essas 30 empresas iniciassem seus projetos, teriam 300 pessoas qualificadas empregadas
<edenc> com salários condizentes com o nível educacional delas
<edenc> mas isso não acontece, sabe pra onde vai o dinheiro do governo do estado?
<edenc> Em 2014 (ano passado), a SABESP distribuiu 4 Bilhões, isso mesmo BIlhões
<edenc> Em dividendos pros acionistas
<Vut> algum motivo em particular?
<mirqui> então , precisa de educação e ética ou só educação?
<edenc> E em 2015 na crise hídrica, o governo federal deu aproximadamente pro governo do estado de São Paulo pra lidar com a crise
<edenc> *aproximadamente o mesmo valor
<Vut> mas qual foi a justificativa da sabesp para isso?
<Rudolf> mirqui: ética vem de casa champs
<edenc> Quem determina pra onde vai a receita da SABESP é a presidente da empresa, que é nomeada pelo governador
<edenc> Isso eu estou falando *só* da SABESP
<edenc> Tem BNDES, tem EMBRAPA, tem um monte de outros lugares
<mirqui> então , onde vai educação nisso ?
<Vut> ética ja seria um outro ponto que eu iria tocar também dentro do grande tema sobre educação
<Vut> mas por favor continue
<edenc> Mas 4 bilhões daria pra fomentar 4000 empresas e criar 40000 empregos diretos com requisito de nível superior
<edenc> E esse dinheiro foi pro bolso dos cerca de 50 grandes investidores da sabesp
<edenc> *isso* é concentração de renda
<edenc> é é *isso* que precisa acabar
<Rudolf> como disse, utópico
<edenc> Não é utópico, é uma simples questão de tirar a diretora da sabesp de lá
<mirqui_> não , fui pingado ahaha
<Rudolf> edenc: ou o governador
<edenc> e colocar alguém que esteja interessada em fazer algo proveitoso com o dinheiro público
<edenc> Rudolf: sim
<Vut> pergunta
<edenc> O dinheiro está lá, ele existe
<Vut> qual é a proporção de projetos para a fapesp no que diz respeito à demanda e os aprovados?
<edenc> São cerca de 30 projetos por edital
<edenc> Claro que desses 30 projetos, uns 10 ou 20 tem proveito real
<edenc> Então eu seria a favor de decuplicar o orçamento de fomento a pesquisa no estado
<Vut> gostaria que se possível você falasse um pouco sobre o que você pensa sobre esse número
<edenc> Vut: tem gente educada sobrando no país
<edenc> Essa gente não tem onde trabalhar
<Vut> porque?
<edenc> Porque não há acesso a capital
<Vut> daonde vem o acesso ao capital?
<Vut> Digo, como as pessoas o obtèm?
<edenc> Em qual país?
<edenc> No Brasil?
<Vut> Sim ué
<edenc> Primariamente de programas do estado
<Rudolf_> e é por isso que a crise abunda
<Rudolf_> estado fechou a torneira
<Rudolf_> estado-dependentes
<edenc> Porque alguém do banco itaú decidiu que era a hora deles lucrarem :P
<edenc> E mexeu os pauzinhos com os lobistas
<edenc> A educação não vai resolver nada disso
<mirqui> ahaha e onde está a educação nisto
<edenc> Uma saída minúscula são os programas autônomos de crowdfunding
<Rudolf_> mirqui: como ele disse é melhor um povo burro, mas com dinheiro
<Rudolf_> mirqui: a educação vem depois da grana
<edenc> Exatamente
<mirqui> não , onde se é burro , não se sabe se existe dinheiro
<edenc> Se sabe sim
<Rudolf_> algo como: pais ricos dando escola particular para os filhos
<mirqui> educação vem antes
<edenc> Nope
<mirqui> se não , como conseguir a grana ?
<edenc> Me diga uma instância na história onde aconteceu o contrário
<mirqui> poder = grana
<mirqui> poder = conhecimento
<edenc> nah
<mirqui> antigamente pq só os nobres sabiam ler e escrever ?
<edenc> O Bill Gates foi o homem mais rico do planeta por um bom tempo, certo?
<edenc> Porque ele nunca fez um sistema operacional decente?
<edenc> É porque ele é inteligente? É porque ele é burro?
<mirqui> sim , e ele não fez faculdade
<edenc> fez sim
<mirqui> mas fez um monte de dinheiro
<edenc> Ele abandonou a faculdade de Harvard no finalzinho
<edenc> mas ele fez faculdade sim
<Rudolf_> e quem pagou harvard para ele?
<edenc> Papai e mamãe
<mirqui> fez meia boca
<Rudolf_> ou seja, com grana, fez mais grana
<mirqui> mas quantas vezes ele pagou harvard?
<edenc> Não fez, o Bill Gates e o Paul Allen não precisariam ter feito faculdade
<mirqui> com doações
<edenc> Eles estavam muito na frente dos outros alunos
<edenc> Mas, ele tinha condição material de decidir abandonar a universidade e montar um empreendimento sem correr o risco de passar fome
<mirqui> sim , ele sempre teve a zona de conforto
<edenc> Um pobre daqui que passe no vestibular por sorte nunca vai abandonar a faculdade por vontade própria, nunca
<mirqui> e tbm condições , que aqui no brasil anda ruim
<Vut> Eu estou fazendo uma comparação aqui entre o número médio de empregados, tipo desses empregos, e salário médio (via IBGE) com o montante fornecido e aprovado pela FAPESP
<Vut> Para o ano de 2014 pelo menos, eu posso afirmar que a entidade não é tão relevante assim no acúmulo de capital das familias
<Vut> quais seriam os demais programas de estado responsáveis ao acesso de capital, endnc?
<Vut> estou no aguardo enquanto faço o almoço aqui
<Vut> qualquer coisa se eu ficar away pode continuar mandando se quiser, porque o bouncer repassa pra mim depois
<d70> bom dia
<edenc> Vut: não é relevante porque o orçamento é pífio
<edenc> Mas existem diversos órgãos de fomento a pesquisa e empreendedorismo
<edenc> Existe micro-crédito do BNDES
<edenc> Banco do Nordeste, etc. etc.
<mirqui> blza d70  :)
<Alus> bom dia!
<mirqui> blza :)
<Alus> galera quero a dica de um livro, em Administração de redes linux.
<Alus> algo mais para iniciantes
<Alus> algo na linha do ubunto ou debian
<mirqui> xii, cara sou novo no linux
<Alus> hum!!
<mirqui> tenta o elfon ou o rudolf
<Alus> olhei alguns mas livros antigos
<mirqui> ou o asfelix
<Alus> blz.
<edenc> Alus: pode ser em inglês?
<mirqui> ou o edence :)
<Alus> bah, até pode
<AsFelix> mirqui: eu?
<Alus> se for uma liguagem mais direta conseguirei de boa, mas se for muinto teórico me complicarei e nao conseguirei o resultado que quero.
<mirqui> o cara precisa de um livro que fale em redes ,
<mirqui> sabes algum?
<Alus> sei que tem muitos na internet
<Alus> submarino só me oferceu coisas antigas
<Rudolf_> Alus: recomendo este http://www.tecbook.com.br/livros/NE1093/9788573079791/manual-de-administracao-do-sistema-unix.html
<Rudolf_> Alus: foi minha biblia
<Rudolf_> Alus: dei a um dos meus padawan
<Rudolf_> Alus: mas é muito boa
<Elfon> Alus: rapaz...não sou da área mas tenta usn livros do morimoto
<AsFelix> mirqui: quando eu comecei, comprei este, achei muito bom a nivel iniciante: http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/linux-redes/
<Rudolf_> Alus: mas não existe isto "iniciante"
<Elfon> apesar de não serem deste ano a linguagem é boa
<Rudolf_> Alus: ou estilo "ubuntu"
<Rudolf_> eu hein!
<mirqui> tem tbm o kretcheu no youtube
<mirqui> me parece que o cara é fera em redes
<Rudolf_> e não esquece do livro do Tanenbaum
<Alus> cara eu ja conheço linux bem, mas quero uma livro objetivo e claro que alguem tem usado e gostado.
<Alus> o livro do morimoto ja tenho.
<edenc> Alus: http://libgen.io/get.php?md5=58999A973830BE077A303A7B74FF898D
<AsFelix> mas sinceramente, se for mesmo iniciante eu recomendo começar por IPv6, já que em breve o IPv4 ficará obsoleto
<edenc> Alus: não se engane com as "coisas antigas", administração unix é uma disciplina antiga mesmo
<edenc> Em termos administrativos, mudou pouco de 20 anos pra cá
<edenc> Se você for iniciante vai fazer pouca diferença ter um livro de hoje ou um de 10 anos atrás
<Alus> o do morimoto quebrou muito galho, mas versões abordadas nele mudaram ou tem novidades.
<edenc> aí você não está mais procurando um livro pra iniciantes
<Alus> endec acho que agora vc sem querer me deu a dica certa. Tipo se não é iniciante vou focar no que eu quero e pegar um livro o especifico
<edenc> :)
<Alus> tipo: Samba, Squid, Iptable e etc.
<edenc> Os livros da oreilly são muito bons nesses tópicos específicos
<mirqui> alus , olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kretcheu
<Alus> o video dele de sub rede é muito top.
<mirqui> tem redes , subredes , e afins
 * edenc não tem paciência pra aprender com vídeo
<Alus> a todos muito obrigado.
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte :)
<edenc> E pegar livro de iniciante pra me atualizar também me ferra porque fica chato ler coisas que eu já sei só pra encontrar as novidades ali no meio
<edenc> Daí eu acho melhor ir direto na doc mesmo
<Alus> em resumo meu objetivo é colocar uma servidor modesto para pequenas empresas colocarem software comercias. com Servidor e clientes linux, a maiorias destes softwares comerciais são windows, colocalos a rodar com emuladores e etc
<Alus> diminui manutenção de computadores em 50% por causa que os funcionários não sabe fazer nada em linux. vamos ver o que vai dar. stemos que testar se não não tem graça
<edenc> Alus: procure livros sobre virtualização, eu não saberia recomendar nenhum porque não manjo muito
<Rudolf_> Alus: deus me livre hein
<Alus> q?
<Rudolf_> tem que ter muitas bolas ou nenhuma para fazer isto
<Rudolf_> emular softwares comerciais
<Alus> cara vou testar, se conseguir blz, se não conseguir aprendi com meus erros hahahahah. sempre foi assim.
<Rudolf_> ah tá
<Rudolf_> teste
<Alus> se e conseguir com um cliente só eu ja terei lucro!
<Rudolf_> lembre-se do TDD
 * edenc tá com o Rudolf_ nessa
<edenc> mas boa sorte aí
<Alus> claro que eh teste pesso fazer essas coisas ai fora na rua tem que ter muita pika e eu sou um zé ruela
<Rudolf_> Alus: vou ser sincero
<Rudolf_> Alus: sabe para quê serve isto que você está fazendo?
<Rudolf_> Alus: para o zé povinho falar mal do linux
<Rudolf_> primeiro pau, e já teremos o culpado
<Alus> vou explicar rapidamente. se tiver outra for claro que ficarei contente em tentar
<Rudolf_> software windows é para windows
<edenc> Rudolf_: vão falar com razão né, afinal tem que ler uma cacetada de livros e literatura pra fazer alguma coisa, não tem next next next
<Rudolf_> edenc: kkkk
<Rudolf_> por aí
<Rudolf_> wine é pog
<Rudolf_> e pog é para desktop
<Rudolf_> não é para server nem para workstation
<edenc> Dá pra rodar uns clipper vai…
<Rudolf_> kkkkk
<Alus> rede de 4 lojas em diferentes municipios, aproximadamente 50km, quero poder na central no final dia ter acesso a tudo que foi feito nas filiais.
<Rudolf_> edenc: igual você falou das chamadas do sistema
<edenc> Mas se você tá sobrevivendo de vender software em clipper, eu recomendo você vender artesanato
<Rudolf_> um pog blza, mas dezenas de pog em um parque de 400 usuários
<Rudolf_> não rola
<edenc> É
<Rudolf_> e
<Rudolf_> Alus: windows te dá isso [dizem]
<edenc> Alus: sabe o que *eu* faria?
<edenc> Rodaria windows e usaria cygwin pras ferramentas admistrativas
<edenc> gambiarra a nível de shell administrativo é aceitável
<Rudolf_> ou aprenderia power shell
<edenc> Mas roda o software do cliente no ambiente nativo, pelamor
<Rudolf_> edenc: yeap
<Rudolf_> apenas o adm fazendo pog
<Rudolf_> se falhar, ele mesmo se vira
<edenc> E não para tudo
<Rudolf_> e não tem trocentos orelhudos abrindo chamados
<Rudolf_> Alus: eu não sei sua experiência com usuários [do diretor de TI até o estagiário da contabilidade]
<Rudolf_> Alus: mas é tudo orelhudo cara
<Rudolf_> Alus: se mudar a cor da grama, geral para de pastar
<Rudolf_> Alus: um "not found" e tua vida vira um inferno
<edenc> Sério, a última coisa que você quer colocar num software pra windows é *mais* problemas do que eles já tem
<mirqui> pessoal , bom almoço , fui :)
<edenc> argh, pessoal de gráfica é foda
<edenc> Eles querem porque querem a porra do arquivo em pdf
<Alus> se ficar o windows, compartilharei no samba e configurarei. sei q to me precipitando em muitas coisas, mas preciso ter algo em mente para interligar as 4 lojas
<edenc> Estou mandando um svg editável e eles conseguiram abrir mas querem pdf do mesmo jeito
<edenc> Porque você não usa a própria rede do windows?
<Alus> sei mais sobre servidores linux que windows. estou aqui no trabalho e assim que chegar em casa planejarei melhor. e verei onde estaram meus problemas.
<edenc> Mais um motivo pra você não colocar linux na jogada
<Alus> #almoço
<Rudolf_> se der pau no windows
<Rudolf_> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<edenc> Não é o seu conhecimento de linux que vai te salvar
<Rudolf_> fome!
<G0> Depende, do problema, não ?
<edenc> Nope
<edenc> É o erro clássico de querer transformar o problema num prego porque você só tem um martelo
<Pedro_> Bom dia, pessoal, sempre que eu instalo o ubunto ele não reconhece o vídeo  “Intel HD Graphics 3000” que é processamento, feito pelo segundo núcleo do processador, bom no windows eu apenas atualizo o drive de vídeo e no ubuntu como faço? Grato a todos desde já
<Rudolf_> Pedro_: qual a versão do ubuntu? [viciei nesta pergunta]
<Pedro_> Rudolf eu sempre instalei a desktop  64 bits 15,04
<Rudolf_> Pedro_: a última estável é a 14.04
<Rudolf_> Pedro_: as mais novas são sujeitas a bugs
<Rudolf_> Pedro_: tem vários relatos deste mesmo problema
<Pedro_> A entendo, poxa então vou utilizar a 14,04 pois o windows não quero mais na minha vida
<Pedro_> Rudolf, brigadão cara
<zorr0> kkk, procura sempre versões stable
<Pedro_> Ah beleza, muito obrigado pessoal!
<Pedro_> Farei isto agora!
<edenc> Números grandes são pra humanos o que luz de poste é pra mariposa
<edenc> Até que encosta no poste, se queima e morre
<edenc> *na lâmpada
<edenc> "vou instalar o 15, deve ser melhor"
<Rudolf_> kkkkkk
<Rudolf_> mania de querer os softwares mais novos
<edenc> A galera do MP10
<edenc> "deve ser melhor que mp3"
<Rudolf_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<zorr0> kkk, essa do mp3 foi foda
<Pedro_> oi
<Pedro_> Alguem poderia me ajudar, estou com uma duvida
<edenc> Pedro_: via de regra, em canais de suporte você faz logo a pergunta invés de pedir autorização
<Pedro_> Tenho um Note da Sansung  Ativ Book 6 (670Z5E-XD1BR), eu consigo instalar o linux normalmente??
<edenc> Pedro_: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<Pedro_> e seus Drives?
<edenc> Veja se está nessa lista, se estiver, vai ter todos os drivers redondinhos
<Pedro_> Procuro o modelo da placa mãe ou do modelo do note?
<edenc> da máquina
<Pedro_> nada :(
<edenc> Você muito provavelmente conseguirá instalar, mas não tem como garantir que vai ficar redondo (todos os drivers, etc.)
<Rudolf_> Pedro_: só testando
<Guest36555> ...
<Guest36555> I ae pessoal, podem me tirar uma pequena duvida?
<AsFelix> Guest36555: qual dúvida
<AsFelix> ?
<Guest36555> Posso "emular" a iso dentro do Windows pra poder instalar o SO?
<Guest36555> Usando Daemon ou Power ISO e etc?
<AsFelix> instalar o Ubuntu em uma máquina virtual, sim, vc pode
<AsFelix> instale o Virtualbox
<Guest36555> Então pra deixar a maquina com Dual boot é só criando um pendrive bootavel ou gravando num CD, certo?
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> e tendo espaço em disco para criar uma partição
<Rudolf> tem um tal de yumi [é isso?] que instala ubuntu a partir do windows
<Rudolf> mas não confiaria em algo que fosse feito pelo windows
<Guest36555> Criei um pen usando o Yumi mas quando dou enter na iso aparece uma mensagem como se estivesse esperando algum tipo de comando e não consegui instalar.
<Rudolf> Guest36555: deve ter criado errado
<Rudolf> motivo? deus sabe
<Guest36555> Provavelmente... =/ Estou baixando de novo pra tentar...
<AsFelix> Rudolf: eu ia citar esse tal de yumi (também não sei se é isso), mas ele não foi desativado?
<Rudolf> Guest36555: lembre-se, versão 14.04
<Rudolf> Guest36555: as mais novas são instaveis
<Guest36555> Sim, baixei direto do site agora. :)
<Guest36555> Não achei outro programa além do Yumi, conhecem algum outro?
<Rudolf> nops
<Rudolf> isso é o demo vindo dos reinos da canonical
<Rudolf> filho único, graças a deus
<Guest36555> Vou tentar mais uma vez, se não uso o CD mesmo. Valeu! :D
<AsFelix> Alguem conhece algum bom simulador de voz para Ubuntu (que tenha português-br) para indicar?
<Rudolf_> AsFelix: o que seria um simulador de voz?
<AsFelix> Rudolf_: eu digito a frase e o programa "fala"
<AsFelix> com muito trabalho eu poderia usar o google ou bing translator, mas sei que exitem programas próprios para isso, só não conheço nenhum e gostaria de recomendaçoes
<Rudolf_> AsFelix: text2audio like
<Rudolf_> o problema é pt-br
<edenc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<AsFelix> vou dar uma olhada nos dois depois, obrigado
<edenc> AsFelix: O ubuntu desktop já vem com o orca instalado por padrão
<AsFelix> edenc: vou procurar, mas eu uso o Kubuntu
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<AsFelix> 'tarde
<mirqui> e ai , já tomou café?
<AsFelix> 4 pães de queijo
<AsFelix> :D
<mirqui> ahaha baa velho , e não quer estar gordo
<mirqui> tenta comer 2 pães , uma banana ou um iogurte por uns 3 meses e vê se não melhora :)
<AsFelix> não sou gordo
<AsFelix> sou barrigudo, é diferente
<AsFelix> e homem que não tem barriga, não tem história
<AsFelix> shaisahai
<mirqui> haaa , tbm pensava assim , até que as roupas começaram a encolher
<edenc> Existe uma diferença grande entre emagrecer e ficar subnutrido
<mirqui> ai ví que estava com muita história
<mirqui> não , como te disse , vê teu imc
<mirqui> eu tenho 1,70
<mirqui> peso 71 kg
<AsFelix> o problema são os bichinhos que têm no meu guarda roupa
<mirqui> meu imc é de 69 kg a 70
<AsFelix> uns bichinhos chamados "calorias"
<AsFelix> eles comem todas minhas roupas
<mirqui> pois então
<mirqui> corre eles com frutas e iogurte ahaha
<mirqui> cara , como de tudo
<mirqui> mas pouco
<AsFelix> eu como de tudo, e muito
<AsFelix> como disse, tenho metabolismo acelerado
<AsFelix> (só que estou perdendo com a idade)
<mirqui> e quando da a fome fora de hora encho a barriga dágua
<mirqui> então te adequa
<mirqui> com 15 anos , velho , só não comia lata com açucar
<AsFelix> minha esposa fica **ta comigo
<mirqui> ai aos 43 retirei a vesícula
<edenc> Eu retirei com 26
<AsFelix> sexta-feira, uma calça 42 não me serve, fica apertada
<mirqui> com 2 pedras do tamanho de um ovo de codorna
<AsFelix> daí vamos na casa de minha sogra, como e bebo um monte
<edenc> Vesícula faz diferença nenhuma, na maioria dos casos
<AsFelix> na segunda visto tranquilamente uma calça 38
<mirqui> demorei para tirar , mais um pouco ia dar bode
<edenc> A estratégia que eu uso é me recompensar com coisas que eu goste *muito* de comer, e comer um pouco disso
<mirqui> ou cancer de vesicula ou pãncreas
<mirqui> sorte que não deu nada
<edenc> O mais comum de acontecer é impactar a vesícula e ela estourar com a bile por dentro do seu tecido visceral
<mirqui> mas estava querendo ficar crônica
<edenc> Aí você vai morrer mais rápido do que se estivesse com câncer
<mirqui> ahaha é triste velho
<edenc> Isso me lembra de uma piada
<mirqui> tem a mãe de um colega meu
<mirqui> a vesícula estourou na hora da operação
<mirqui> cairam pedras pelo corpo dela
<mirqui> de tempos em tempos dava uma inflamação , e ela ia para faca
<edenc> O médico fala pro cara: "tenho duas notícias ruins pra te dizer: você tem câncer e mal de alzheimer". O cara responde: "ufa! pelo menos não tenho câncer!"
<mirqui> demorou para ela se curar
<mirqui> tem uma outra
<mirqui> o médico fala
<mirqui> sinto muito mas vc só tem 12 horas de vida
<mirqui> mas como eu não consegui ligação contigo onten ...
<mirqui> :)
<edenc> ahaha
<AsFelix> shaisuahsaihs
<mirqui> tem a da funerária tbm
<mirqui> sim , vc certamente será nosso freguês :)
<mirqui> baa hoje estou meio tétrico , meu time perdeu de 5 x0
<Nicolas_> boa tarde senhores
<Nicolas_> tudo em paz?
<Nicolas_> gostaria de saber como posso fazer para remover os blobs existentes no kernel do linux no ubuntu
<Nicolas_> alguém conhece um script pré-pronto para isso?
<mirqui> blza :)
<mirqui> tem o opensuse , conhece ?
<Nicolas_> sim
<mirqui> no ubuntu não sei
<Nicolas_> mas ele eh tb n tem firmwares n livres n?
<mirqui> o susestudio , perdão
<mirqui> lá vc põe o que quizer
<edenc> pera, "blobs existentes"?
<Nicolas_> sim
<edenc> Ahhhhhhhh
<edenc> Entendi agora
<mirqui> é o núcleo do núcleo , vc sabe o que está fazendo?
<Nicolas_> interesseante a dica do suse studio
<Nicolas_> vou dar uma olhada
<Nicolas_> sim
<Nicolas_> ciente
<edenc> Olhe, acho mais fácil você começar com uma distro que não tenha isso a priori
<Nicolas_> ciente inclusive
<Nicolas_> das implicações de problemas com hardware
<mirqui> tenta o suse studio
<mirqui> ai vc poderia é não botar drivers nele somente
<mirqui> ou drivers genéricos
<Nicolas_> show, vou dar uma olhada aqui
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<Nicolas_> obrigado
<Nicolas_> :D
<barna_> alguem ta tendo problemas de lentidão nos serviços do google? aki depois de atualizar o OS (e os navegadores), ficou uma carroça, tudo na web vai q é uma beleza, mas o gmail, drive, maps etc quase não abrem, em 10 computadores, todos rodando ubuntu 14.04. fiz teste em Vm com w7, tudo funciona ok
<edenc> nope
<edenc> pode ser shaping do seu provedor (que é ilegal, por sinal)
<mirqui> vc tem limite de dados?
<barna_> nops, tenho uma banda de 50mb aki
<mirqui> e seu dns?
<barna_> ta usando os da gvt default
<mirqui> tenta o do google
<barna_> 200.175.89.139 e 200.175.5.139
<mirqui> 8.8.8.8
<barna_> substituir no modem por 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4 ?
<edenc> Você pode substituir na sua máquina local pra testar e se resolver você faz a mudança no modem em definitivo
<mirqui> opa , não sei ai , no windows eu usava o dns junper , mas era automático
<mirqui> no linux não sei como faz
<edenc> Faz o seguinte:
<edenc> dig @8.8.8.8 google.com
<edenc> ou melhor
<edenc> time dig @8.8.8.8 google.com
<edenc> time dig @200.175.89.139 google.com
<edenc> compare os tempos pra ver se o DNS é realmente o problema
<edenc> Aqui tá levando um século pra resolver pelo primário da GVT
<barna_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12051267/
<edenc> Na verdade, nem tá alcançando
<edenc> tanto o primário quanto o secundário
<edenc> Esse pessoal dos provedores do Brasil não dão a mínima pra DNS
<mirqui> vou tomar um cafezinho :) , fui
<barna_> valeu edenc e mirqui, mudei aki, ficou 10% menos lento!
<barna_> !ping
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<valmir> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-11
<CARLOS> Boa noite
<Guest58362> Precisava de uma ajuda, alguem?
<Guest58362> allguem pode dar uma força?
<FernandoBasso> Guest73897, Faça a pergunta.
<FernandoBasso> Como vou saber se posso ou não ajudar se eu não souber do que se trata?
<FernandoBasso> Pode ser algo que eu sei, o algo que eu não sei.
<FernandoBasso> Então, não sei (ainda) se posso te ajudar :p
<FernandoBasso> Ixe, acho que era outro...
<FernandoBasso> Me desculpem, mas me dá nos nervos esses "can someone help me?"
<NarfligiX> eu também nunca entendo porque a pessoa pergunta se alguém pode ajudar.. é mais simples o cara fazer a pergunta para a qual quer a resposta e se alguém puder ajudar responde...
<FernandoBasso> NarfligiX, Eu imagino que em alguns casos é alguém que não é acostumado com irc ainda.
<FernandoBasso> Pois algumas das primeiras coisas que aprendi foram: "don't ask to ask, just ask"
<FernandoBasso> E li também, antigamente o "how to make questions" (ou algo assim)
<G0> Hey galera, quando eu digito 'sudo apt-get install javac' , o terminal retorna 'E: Unable to locate package javac' . Como faz ?
<edenc> G0: procura o nome certo pro pacote que você quer
<Rudolf> G0: apt-cache search jdk
<Rudolf> pelo menos aqui o binário é provido pelo oracle-jdk
<G0> Eu estou meio perdido
<edenc> G0: o que você está tentando fazer?
<G0> Criar um arquivo em Java
<edenc> Então você só precisa de um editor de texto
<G0> Não, eu não estou conseguindo executar
<G0> Este é o problema
<G0> :z
<edenc> G0: apt-cache search openjdk
<edenc> não sei se o oracle-jdk está disponível pra você
<Rudolf> edenc: por isso que coloquei só jdk
<G0> Encontrei uma lista aqui
<Rudolf> leia com calma
<G0> É só executar 'apt-get install openjdk-7-dbg ' , por exemplo ?
<G0> consegui encontrar aqui
<G0> thx guys
<edenc> AH, lembrei
<edenc> Teve uns 0-day publicados um dia desses aí
<Rudolf> kkk
<edenc> G0: recomendo você instalar o java 9, que tem os fixes de segurança mais recentes
<edenc> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<edenc> sudo update
<edenc> sudo apt-get install oracle-java9-installer
<valmir> O que é mais recomendado para atualizações; servidor Brasil ou servidor principal??
<edenc> valmir: os mirrors em geral tem um pequeno atraso nas atualizações mas tendem a ser mais rápidos em termos de download dos pacotes
<Rudolf> valmir: EU uso somente os principais
<Rudolf> valmir: e não recomendo misturar
<edenc> Usar o principal garante que você está com as atualizações mais recentes. Mas se a velocidade estiver te incomodando, o uso de um mirror local não deve te impactar muito.
<andmla> Olá! Não consigo atualizar o Ubuntu. Estou rodando o 13.10 e a informação é de que ele está atualizado.
<Rudolf> andmla: perdeu suporte
<Rudolf> andmla: instale 14.04
<andmla> ok
<andmla> obrigada
<valmir> OK comecei com o Brasil então vou continuar com ele, já que o colega me disse que não recomenda misturar.
<Rudolf> valmir: só explicando, nada te impede de mudar TOTALMENTE para outro mirror
<Rudolf> valmir: só não use os dois ao mesmo tempo
<G0> Java é open source ?
<astroo-> que eu saiba nao por isso existe 1 grande guerra no android porque a oracle e microsoft tem muitas patentes
<Rudolf> e por isso existe icedtea openjdk entre outros
<edenc> É GPL e JCP
<G0> É então, eu vi que a IBM estava pressionando a Oracle, mas não encontrei nada oficial
<edenc> As brigas são por conta das implementações
<edenc> Mas a linguagem em si, no caso, a especificação, é GPL
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mer> bom dia
<mer> trabalho em um provedor de internet
<mer> e após atualizar o ubuntu após a versão 14
<mer> tenho alguns rádios que acesso via web
<mer> não consigo mais aplicar as configurações
<edenc> mer: o que significa "após a versão 14"?
<mer> poderia me avisar
<edenc> Você fez upgrade do 14 pro 15?
<mer> temos 4 maquinas
<mer> uma na versão 14.04
<mer> e essa em questão 15.04
<edenc> a versão 15 é instável e não tem suporte de longo prazo
<mer> tinhamos um problema de ssh
<mer> mas esse ja foi resolvido
<edenc> não use versões ímpares em produção
<mer> sim
<edenc> essas versões são de qualidade beta
<mer> porem o problema acontece tambem na 14.04
<edenc> e qual é o problema?
<mer> quando acesso um radio via web
<mer> clico em aplicar
<mer> e não faz as alterações
<mer> porem nas versões anteriores ia normal
<edenc> como assim "acesso um rádio"?
<AsFelix> qual o modelo do rádio em questão?
<mer> um rádio da deliberant
<mer> apc-5m-90
<AsFelix> trabalho em um provedor de internet também e alguns modelos só funcionam no Internet Explorer
<mer> tenho acesso web nele
<edenc> Isso é uma questão de compatibilidade da interface web do rádio com o seu browser
<edenc> não do ubuntu
<mer> sei
<mer> qual a diferenção do chrome no 14.04 e no 7.04
<mer> ?
<edenc> Verifique na documentação do fabricante do rádio quais são os browsers suportados atualmente e instale um desses
<AsFelix> atualize o java e o flash para conseguir acessar usando o chrome/chromium
<AsFelix> no firefox talvez tenha problemas por causa do bloqueio recente do flash
<mer> sim
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mer> e existe uma forma de
<Rudolf> o cara pula da 7.04 para 14.04 e reclama do ubuntu
<Rudolf> jesus
<AsFelix> o 7.04 é de 2007
<Rudolf> mer: o problema é navegador rádio cara
<mer> Rudolf
<AsFelix> dois anos após eu começar a trabalhar com linux
<Rudolf> mer: use firefox, chrome, seamonkey
<Rudolf> mer: qualquer outro
<Rudolf> mer: dê seus pulos
<mer> Rudolf
<mer> Rudolf eu não pulei de um para o outro
<edenc> <mer> e existe uma forma de
<mer> é a penas um exemplo
<edenc> mer: você ia fazer uma pergunta
<edenc> qual a pergunta?
<mer> ia mas tem um xaroe ai
<edenc> mer: deixa pra lá, foca aqui comigo
<mer> agradeço pela paciencia edenc
<mer> ia perguntar se havia uma forma de remover o flash recente
<mer> e instalar um mais antigo
<edenc> não recomendo que você faça isso
<edenc> as versões antigas do flash tem MUITAS falhas de segurança e vai colocar em risco o provedor e todos os usuários
<mer> assim
<edenc> essas falhas estão todas bem documentadas e há exploits prontamente disponíveis na internet que qualquer criança de 10 anos consegue usar
<mer> entendi
<mer> agradeço
<Rudolf> pobre provedor
<mer> Rudolf
<mer> só uma pergunta
<edenc> mer: é uma questão bem simples de você verificar com o fabricante do rádio quais são as versões dos browsers suportados e instalar uma dessas versões
<mer> ja que vc é o cara
<AsFelix> ok... pelo que li eu sou o 'xarope', heheheh
<Rudolf> AsFelix: nops
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiueh
<mer> AsFelix vc não cara
<mer> pode não ter me ajudado
<edenc> gente, calma
<mer> mas não
<Rudolf> é, calma
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> edenc: tu tá ficando estranho
<Rudolf> edenc: muito bonzinho
<mer> é o Rudolf que pelo que eu vi não entende nada de rede
<edenc> Rudolf: haha
<AsFelix> é o seguinte mer, eu trabalho em um provedor também e temos os mesmos equipamentos
<mer> AsFelix
<edenc> mer: você tem um problema bem maior do que o humor do Rudolf, foca em resolver isso
<Rudolf> mer: não tanto quanto como você...
<AsFelix> e eu uso o firefox normalmente para acessar, basta estar com tudo atualizado que funciona
<mer> Asfelix entendo
<mer> ja atualizei tudo
<AsFelix> firefox, java e flash atualizados para a versão mais recente, funciona sem problemas
<edenc> mer: qual a versão do firefox, java e flash que você está usando?
<mer> acesso os rádios
<mer> porem a unica coisa que não funciona são as alterações
<mer> porem mesmo assim agradeço
<mer> vou continuar a procura
<edenc> certo, porque provavelmente o browser atual está bloqueando uma função insegura do seu java/flash obsoleto
<edenc> cara
<AsFelix> tem certeza de que as atualizações não funcionam? não é apenas problema de cache do navegador?
<edenc> nós estamos te dando a solução, não tem mais nada pra procurar
<mer> não
<mer> tenho certeza
<edenc> ok, boa sorte então
<mer> trabalho aqui ja faz 8 anos
<edenc> entendi
<mer> e uso ubuntu desde então
<edenc> boa sorte
<mer> e com relação a atualização
<mer> foi o que fiz antes de entrar em contato por aqui
<mer> vlw edenc
<mer> vlw AsFelix
<mer> abraços
<edenc> até
<AsFelix> aqui: Java(TM) Plug-in 11.51.2
<AsFelix> firefox: 39.0.3 e Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<edenc> Rudolf: cansado de guerra hein
<Rudolf> uati?
<edenc> Rudolf: as pessoas as vezes não querem ser ajudadas
<edenc> Leva um tempo pra desenvolver o faro
<Rudolf> edenc: pqp
<Rudolf> do tipo, faça meu trabalho
<Rudolf> tem um aqui no meu skype
<edenc> mas do meu jeito, que não funciona
<Rudolf> querendo que eu lembra como resolvi um problema 2 anos atras
<edenc> Rudolf: não sei se você já esteve em canais de suporte de bibliotecas
<Rudolf> edenc: só de programas (R, matlab, mathematica) ou linguagens (C++, python)
<Rudolf> **lembre
<edenc> muitas vezes o cara chega com um problema insolúvel com inúmeras demonstrações acadêmicas
 * AsFelix saiu para almoçar
<edenc> e reclama que a lib não consegue resolver
<edenc> ou sei lá, tá com o certificado de SSL expirado e reclama que a lib "quebrou sem avisar"
<edenc> vida dura essa de voluntário
<Rudolf> edenc: adoro ajudar
<Rudolf> edenc: mas detesto quem quer o peixe sem aprender a pescar
<edenc> Rudolf: eu tenho o problema com pessoas que só querem validação pras suas idéias esdrúxulas e não aceita a possibilidade de que a idéia está errada desde a sua concepção
<edenc> fazer o quê…
<edenc> Teve uma estrelinha do mundo open source aí, inclusive, que gravou um podcast inteiro reclamando da minha assistência haha
<edenc> Porque ele queria abrir a porta de escuta do banco de dados de produção pro mundo
<edenc> E eu falei que não custava 5 minutos do tempo dele configurar certo
<edenc> Daí depois vem reclamar que o projeto é inseguro
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> edenc: cara, é por essas que perdi tesão em TI e to terminando minha graduação em engenharia de produção
<Rudolf> edenc: eu sei, maluco tem em todas as áreas
<Rudolf> edenc: mas eu cansei
<edenc> Eu tô de boas, já aceitei que o mundo é assim
<Rudolf> edenc: aí, tu conversa com o zé ruela do diretor de ti, do gerente de ti, do supervisor de ti
<Rudolf> edenc: o cara não sabe de nada
<edenc> The story of my life
<Rudolf> edenc: mas posa de fodão no linkedin
<Rudolf> edenc: eu só cansei
<edenc> É
<Rudolf> deixa ir ali abrir minha revisão bibliográfica no word
<edenc> Rudolf: tipo, teve um gerente de projetos que projetou uma criptografia embutida na API via http
<edenc> Daí eu entrei às pressas no projeto, pra tentar entregar no prazo
<edenc> E perguntei: "vem cá, porque não estamos usando SSL mesmo?"
<edenc> A resposta foi: "porque já tem metade da criptografia que eu projetei implementada"
<edenc> Lógico que ele não vai chegar pro chefe dele e dizer que gastou 20% da mais do orçamento do projeto com uma feature que levaria 5 minutos prum estagiário configurar
<edenc> acontece…
<sUbMuNdO> boa tarde, eu estou usando o ubuntu 14.04, mas vou fazer formatar o hd , dai qual o melhor continuar com o 14.04 instalar o 14.10 ou 15.04?
<edenc> sUbMuNdO: a versão 15.04 é instável
<edenc> se você conseguir se virar com potenciais erros que podem aparecer e você realmente estiver precisando de alguma feature nova, faça o upgrade, senão, fique na 14.04
<sUbMuNdO> valeu, obrigado
<Maximus10> logout
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<G0> Boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<G0> Tdo tranquilo, e você ?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<mirqui> e ai , quais as novas?
<G0> Absolutamente nenhums
<G0> Hahahah
<mirqui> ahaha aqui tbm não , com o agravante que está querendo começar a chover
<mirqui> choveu de manhã , uma manga dágua
<G0> Hahah, esta eu nunca tinha 'ouvido'
<mirqui> manga de água ?
<mirqui> é que não é a roupa inteira ahaha
<mirqui> só um pouco de chuva forte :)
<AsFelix> apelei e comecei a usar o irssi como cliente irc
<AsFelix> já que não consigo com o pidgin entrar em dois servidores ao mesmo tempo
<AsFelix> alguem ai me manda uma MP só para eu ver como funciona o sistema de notificações, por favor
<Dead_Thinker> AsFelix: testenho
<AsFelix> Dead_Thinker: mandei um PVT, recebeu normalmente aí?
<Dead_Thinker> sim
<AsFelix> Dead_Thinker: valeu, vou ver se consigo usar isso aqui
<AsFelix> Dead_Thinker: aparentemente ele tem suporte a 2 ou mais canais
<Dead_Thinker> AsFelix: pensei em usar mas desisti hehe, no mac uso o Colloquy, e no Linux o HexChat
<edenc> AsFelix: eu uso IRC de dentro do emacs
<edenc> E eu só consideraria usar o irssi no lugar dele
<edenc> Clientes de irc gui são meh
<AsFelix> edenc: estou meio que apanhando, mas está indo bem até agora
<edenc> apanhando como?
<AsFelix> edenc: revendo comandos de irc
<AsFelix> edenc: e sim, agora estou conectado em dois servidores como precisava antes
<edenc> Eu acho mais fácil escrever a configuração do irssi na mão invés de usar os comandos
<edenc> Depois da configuração inicial, aí sim você manda comandos pra acrescentar coisas
<edenc> Eu nunca deixei de usar irc, então lembro de tudo decoeur
<edenc> https://www.bitlbee.org/
<edenc> ^ até pra conectar no chat do facebook e do telegram
<AsFelix> edenc: valeu pela dica
<edenc> E de dentro do emacs é mais fácil mandar coisas do tipo ∑ € £ Ϣ
<AsFelix> orra
<AsFelix> eu até tenho vontade de aprender a usar o emacs, mas como já demorei para aprender o vim não sei se compensa a curva de aprendizado
<edenc> são 12 anos aqui
<AsFelix> edenc: tá ganhando de mim, só tenho 10
<AsFelix> (como usuário linux, aos poucos fui aprendendo)
<AsFelix> mas desde 2007 só linux
<edenc> Eu gosto de poder programar em lisp pra extender o editor
<AsFelix> edenc: nunca usei
<edenc> É divertido
<edenc> https://github.com/wasamasa/eyebrowse/blob/master/eyebrowse.el
<AsFelix>  Creto fala carinha, blz?
<Creto> opa boa tarde AsFelix
<Creto> tudo bem contigo velho amigo?
<Creto> cara velho amigo, mas já fazem quase cinco anos né
<AsFelix> Creto: pois é
<Creto> aqui vou levando, mexendo com PCs, sendo motorista na maior parte do tempo, aprendendo a saber onde estão as coisas no Linux e com isso sendo mais critico kkkk
<Creto> e tu ainda fera e sendo o cara social das redes sociais né, hehehehh eu ainda não sou muito adepto a certas mídias, kkk não consigo ser tão social
<AsFelix> Creto: como assim? não entendi agora
<Creto> lembra daquela palestra a facul sobre redes sociais, eu ainda lembro man
<AsFelix> Creto: vishhhh, faz tempo.... nem trabalho mais na área
<AsFelix> Creto: agora só devops mesmo
<Creto> lembrou
<Creto> ouço falara nesse devops, mas como não é minha área kkkkk nunca me interessei em saber o que é
<AsFelix> Creto: desenvolvedor e sysadmin em uma pessoa só
<AsFelix> Creto: ou o também conhecido: Severino
<Creto> humm
<Creto> melhor severino
<AsFelix> shaisuahsaih
<Creto> ando a busca do KDE perfeito, venho modificando os posso, mas agora alguns DEVs estão mudando as coisas do lugar padrão, parece que apenas para impedir a customização a fundo[
<Creto> deixei, ubuntu, pois não terá mais o primo K, deixei a mageia pois esse é que estão mudando as coisas de lugar
<Creto> o KDE do chakra é bom, mas pesado demias
<Creto> cara o que estão fazendo com o Linux DevOps AsFelix?
<Creto> se eu ficar rico vou usar MacOS kkkk
<AsFelix> Creto: kkkk, boa pergunta
<AsFelix> Creto: aqui no trabalho uso o Kubuntu e em casa estou testando o Fedora
<AsFelix> Creto: mas estou pensando seriamente em voltar para o Debian
<Creto> mas e quando o kubuntu se for AsFelix
<Creto> o que usar no seu trabalho o Unity?
<Creto> eu não largo o debian por nada, mas gosto de aventuras mas as opções vem minguando de uns tempos para cá
<AsFelix> Creto: por isso mesmo estou pensando em usar o Debian, pela estabilidade
<AsFelix> Creto: e talvez também já comece a contribuir com a distribuição também
<Creto> só que vão meter PPAs neles vai dar caquinha nele também AsFelix kkkkk
<AsFelix> Creto: no trabalho uso o Kubuntu... heheheh
<Creto> mas ele vai acabar as
<AsFelix> Creto: por isso pensando em voltar para o Debian
<AsFelix> Creto: mas só para manter o foco nos servidores
<AsFelix> Creto: porque o parque aqui tá beeeem diversificado
<AsFelix> mas estou indo nessa, hora de ir para a faculdade
<Creto> no debian o que anda muito diferente é o tempo de suporte que ficou doido com o tal LTS
<Creto> beleza vá lá
<edenc> O KDE tem umas apps muito boas mas não consigo usá-lo como gerenciador de janelas em si
<FernandoBasso> No meu caso, por algum motivo GTK cansa menos os olhos, e parece mais limpo.
<FernandoBasso> Quando tento o KDE, me impressiono, mas depois de algumas horas tem algo que me incomoda, não sei como explicar.
<FernandoBasso> Ou comodismo meu mesmo, sei lá.
<edenc> na real, eu não uso muito o sistema de janelas porque uso basicamente duas coisas
<edenc> emacs e firefox
<edenc> em tela cheia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<edenc> O KDE dificulta a tela cheia
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Usa um tilling wm?
<edenc> Eu usei xmonad por algum tempo
<edenc> E pretendo voltar a usar algum dia
<FernandoBasso> Já usei xmonad também.
<FernandoBasso> Uns 6 meses, eu acho.
<edenc> Mas o custo de manutenção tava muito alto pra mim
<edenc> Depois que eu vim trabalhar na IBM
<FernandoBasso> Eu fui do xmonad pro openbox, na época.
<edenc> Eu preciso voltar a ser fluente em haskell pra poder considerar de usar novamente
<Creto> eu comprei um PC mais potente e continuo na grande gama de aplicativos que preciso incluso no KDE
<Creto> quando eu me meter a programar uso o bicho em modo de texto ou seja sem nenhum desktop
<FernandoBasso> astroo-, You are most welcome.
<edenc> Você vai ficar zarolho sem anti-aliasing
<astroo-> ola
<edenc> Fora que consultar stackoverflow e cia é uma puta mão na roda
<edenc> dá pra usar w3m ou lynx, mas meh
<edenc> Eu só uso os ttys quando preciso economizar bateria
<edenc> Que o X chupinha um bocadinho da bateria
<edenc> tmux + emacs = win
<Creto> é mesmo? cara tu deve ter conhecido o KDE da época da pedra lascada
<edenc> Oi?
<edenc> Estou falando de "uso o bicho em modo de texto", não do KDE
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Creto> isso ai também
<edenc> Eu experimentei o KDE por três dias, dois dias atrás
<Creto> e sem desktop
<Creto> pois é eu uso
<Creto> e ainda não estou zarolho
<edenc> Rudolf: teve uma vez que eu tava no viajando de ônibus e tava programando direto no tty sem X
<Rudolf> hackeando o busão
<edenc> Rudolf: daí quando eu fui no banheiro, minha esposa disse que dois caras falaram "o cara tá a viagem toda tentando consertar o computador e só aparece essa tela preta"
<Rudolf> pior
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiuehe
<edenc> E no cowork volta e meia juntava umas duas ou três pessoas e ficavam olhando tentando entender o que eu tava fazendo
<edenc> Porque eu raramente encosto no mouse
<edenc> Daí saí de lá porque eu não curto trabalhar com alguém me olhando
<Rudolf> mouse é contraprodutivo
<edenc> É, depois que você aprende touch-typing, tocar no mouse dói
<Rudolf> minha cunhada falando para minha esposa enquanto abria um pdf e mandava imprimir
<Rudolf> "e vai, e digita, e vai, e digita"
<Rudolf> "não é mais fácil pelo mouse"
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Eu não encontrei um colega de trabalho ou professor que tive que soubesse digitar corretamente.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: uati?
<FernandoBasso> Believe me!
<edenc> Eu também não digito corretamente, mas é bom o suficiente
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Instituto federal onde cursei.
<FernandoBasso> Bando de n00b.
<FernandoBasso> Doutores em DB, especialistas em postgresql que não sabial logar no banco pelo psql.
<FernandoBasso> Só na GuI.
<Rudolf> fail
<edenc> Eu sofri bastante pra desaprender o que aprendi errado na digitação
<Rudolf> windows live
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho apreciação por craftsmanship.
<edenc> Eu nunca usei uma interface pro psql que não fosse o terminal ou o emacs
<FernandoBasso> E um certo desrespeito pela falta de vontade de aprender certas coisas que as pessoas tem.
<edenc> Não sei nem quais estão disponíveis
<FernandoBasso> Acho que cada pessoa tem que aprender certas coisas e ponto.
<edenc> A interface só ajuda quando você tem que corrigir coisas pontuais
<edenc> Tipo alterar *um* registro
<FernandoBasso> Essas coisas vão depender da área of expertise da pessoa, porém.
<edenc> Que a galera costuma se ferrar esquecendo do where no update
<Rudolf> edenc: pgadmin3
<edenc> E não costumam colocar chaves únicas corretamente
<FernandoBasso> E e meus filhos aprendemos digitar usando o klavaro.
<FernandoBasso> (de um brasileiro, inclusive)
<edenc> Eu usei um muito bom pra gnome
<edenc> Aliás, minto
<edenc> Era pra kde
<edenc> ktouch
<edenc> quadrupliquei a velocidade
<edenc> agora cheguei num ponto onde não consigo pensar rápido suficiente pra acompanhar a velocidade da digitação
<FernandoBasso> Eu não estou nesse ponto ainda.
<FernandoBasso> Digito um pouco mais devagar do que falo.
<FernandoBasso> E as vezes erro.
<edenc> Eu também erro
<edenc> Mas corrijo rápido
<G0> Por que é tão chato ler um valor em Java ?
<FernandoBasso> G0, Estude outra lang :)
<FernandoBasso> Java é uma lang mais "burocrática" mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> G0, Ruby: nome = gets;
<FernandoBasso> Até em C é mais fácil que em java.
<FernandoBasso> Mas java tem suas vantagens também (um dia eu acho que descubro quais são)
<AsFelix> daí vc descobre que o roteador da faculdade está com usuário e senha padrão...
<edenc> G0: ler de onde?
<edenc> FernandoBasso: a vantagem do java é que ela força as pessoas a seguirem o projeto original do engenheiro de software
<edenc> AsFelix: você acha que um cara bom em segurança da informação vai estar trabalhando no suporte técnico de uma faculdade?
<AsFelix> edenc: e precisa ser bom para só mudar um usuário/senha?
<edenc> AsFelix: precisa se importar
<G0> Hahahah, cada uma
<G0> Eu estou achando divertido trabalhar com Java, embora C++ me pareça mais fácil
<edenc> Mas o que você quer dizer com "ler um valor"?
<G0> Declarar o valor de uma variável pelo terminal
<edenc> BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
<edenc> String s = in.readLine();
<edenc> Duas linhas
<G0> Sim, mas você não acha isso chato ?
<G0> Em python : a = input('  :')
<astroo-> ja que falaram de segurança; Informáticos mostram que conseguem controlar carros através de SMS
<edenc> astroo-: faz tempo
<edenc> G0: não é a mesma coisa
<edenc> G0: no java você está controlando bem melhor como a leitura acontece
<edenc> A função input() do python faz uma série de suposições a respeito de como a leitura irá acontecer
<edenc> Isso pode ser desejável em alguns cenários e em outros não
<G0> Ok, em C++ : cin >>
<edenc> O detalhe é que você não precisa fazer desse jeito, nem em Java nem em C++
<AsFelix> pronto, removidos os bloqueios da faculdade, hehehehe
<edenc> E no C++ você pode descer a pilha inteira e ir direto pro hardware
<G0> É normal o pessoal não dar a mínima para segurança na Faculdade, já ví vários casos de deixarem o usuário fazer modificações no regedit
<G0> <edenc> Obrigado, aprendi com vocês a não ser tão 'territorialista' no que diz respeito a l.p. , estou adorando Java
<edenc> Essas linguagens mais novas, tipo python e ruby estão ferrando com a forma dos programadores recém-formados pensam
<FernandoBasso> edenc, E java? Ajuda a pensar?
<edenc> Mais do que python, certamente
<FernandoBasso> Por que?
<G0> Isto é verdade, a um certo tempo eu não conseguia me imaginar programando outra coisa que não fosse Python, hahah
<G0> Tudo parecia muito chato
<edenc> Porque é verborrágico
<edenc> Você precisa declarar explicitamente o que você quer fazer
<edenc> Python presume um monte de coisas e você passa a ignorar o que está acontecendo
<edenc> Não que seja uma linguagem ruim, só acho ruim como primeira linguagem
<FernandoBasso> dicio.com.br: Diz-se da pessoa que fala exageradamente, mas não expressa nada de significante e/ou importante.
<FernandoBasso> O java me parece isso aí :)
<FernandoBasso> Mas é que sei pouco de java, então não sou uma boa pessoa para falar mal ou bem de java.
<edenc> Mas, no final das contas, não há bala de prata
<edenc> Não é a linguagem que vai fazer o projeto dar certo ou não
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Eu sempre pensei que C é uma das melhores opções para iniciar.
<edenc> C é uma boa escolha pra iniciar
<edenc> Eu recomendaria começar com uma linguagem que tivesse um paradigma completamente fora do mainstream
<edenc> Tipo haskell
<FernandoBasso> E penso que estudar C e um dialeto de lisp deveria ser algo mais praticado pelos programadores em geral.
<edenc> Porque o mainstream você assimila com facilidade depois
<FernandoBasso> Faz sentido.
<edenc> E se você quer escrever pouco código com a menor probabilidade de cagar as coisas, haskell é uma das melhores opções hoje em dia
<FernandoBasso> edenc, E penso que programadores deveria usar IDEs o mínimo possível.
<G0> Eu aprendi a programar com VB :|
<edenc> O xmonad é um gerenciador de janelas completo e tem cerca de 3000 linhas de código, da última vez que olhei
<G0> Mentira, foi com Portugol
<edenc> Portugol como introdução, sem ser em máquinas reais é uma boa
<edenc> Eu considero obrigatório saber ao menos uma linguagem sem gerenciamento de memória embutido, uma linguagem num paradigma não-convencional, e uma linguagem de máquina
<edenc> Se você quiser ser um programador *bom*
<edenc> Pra ser um programador *excelente*, você precisa ter participado com porções significativas em ao menos 3 projetos do mundo real com cada uma delas
<edenc> (no caso, sem que seja exercício acadêmico)
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Confesso eu que não conhecia a palavra "verborrágico": http://www.dicio.com.br/verborragico/
<FernandoBasso> Mas gostei muito dela. :p
<edenc> haha
<edenc> Acho que "pedante" seria uma palavra melhor do que "verborrágico"
<FernandoBasso> Boa definição para Java na minha opinião.
<edenc> Porque as inúmeras declarações que se fazem na linguagem são relevantes sim
<FernandoBasso> Talvez.
<FernandoBasso> No caso do java, não para dizer coisas -insignificantes-, mas se utiliza sim de muuuuitas palavras.
<FernandoBasso> Exato.
<G0> Eu gosto bastante de aprender com este site > http://codepen.io/bali_balo/pen/rVPZzX
<edenc> Leitura com e sem buffer resulta em problemas sérios no mundo real
<edenc> daí você faz input() no python, que acha que leitura com buffer é o certo em todos os casos
<edenc> e você produz um bug sem ter a menor condição de pensar numa solução
<edenc> aí você tem que vir e chamar um programador de verdade pra resolver :P
<edenc> http://wheningit.tumblr.com/post/32959730634/when-the-office-git-expert-has-to-come-fix
<G0> Hahahah
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-12
<arthur> oi
<Guest90488> como intalo uma impressora canon no meu notebok?
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> já viu o cups
<nuno_nunes> tem la um menu impressoras no dash do ubuntu
<Guest90488> sou leigo nisso
<Guest90488> não sei onde estou me atrapalhando se é no ubuntu ou na canon
<nuno_nunes> clique no dash do unity
<nuno_nunes> e escreva impressora
<Guest90488> esse dash fica onde?
<nuno_nunes> do lado esquerdo na barra lateral o primeiro
<nuno_nunes> com o simblo do ubuntu
<Guest90488> ok
<Guest90488> sim, n estou com o cd de intalação, pois n possuo o drive
<Guest90488> no manual diz que tem que ser pelo site da canon
<Guest90488> achei a impressora, qual o próximo passo?
<nuno_nunes> nao é preciso ir ao site da cannon
<Guest90488> n?
<nuno_nunes> que manual
<Guest90488> da impressora
<Guest90488> junto com o cd
<nuno_nunes> esquece o manual
<nuno_nunes> e o cd
<nuno_nunes> faz o que eu te disse
<Guest90488> ai diz se for intalar sem o cd, devo ir no site e baixar alguma coisa lá
<nuno_nunes> menu dash > procura impressoeas
<Guest90488> achei
<nuno_nunes> clica nela
<nuno_nunes> achas-te o que
<Guest90488> a impressora com o nome canon
<nuno_nunes> onde
<Guest90488> cliquei e abriu uma janela
<nuno_nunes> no linux
<Guest90488> sim
<nuno_nunes> foi preciso algum cd?
<nuno_nunes> nao foi
<nuno_nunes> lol
<Guest90488> tiro cópia e tudo, mais n consigo escanear e nem  imprimir
<nuno_nunes> faça uma folha de teste
<nuno_nunes> para escanear tem que usar o xsane
<Guest90488> pedi a pagina de teste e n saiu nada
<Guest90488> xsane, já existe ou tem que baixar?
<nuno_nunes> sim na loja das aplicações do ubuntu
<astroo-> diz que modelo e para ver na net se da problema
<nuno_nunes> a impressora esta ligada
<Guest90488> siim, esta ligada
<Guest90488> pixma mg 2410
<Guest90488> aqui na janela n aparece esse modelo
<Guest90488> aparece pixma mg 2100
<Guest90488> nuno
<Guest90488> astro
<astroo-> vou tentar achar na net
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Guest90488> ok, obg
<Foda-se> sUbMuNdO
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<titocaldo> ola
<titocaldo> estoucom um problema
<titocaldo> estou com um problema
<titocaldo> no meu debian
<titocaldo> ao enviar um comando remotamente
<titocaldo> pelo ssh
<titocaldo> para o servidor
<astroo-> ola
<titocaldo> demora uns 3 segundos para aparecer
<titocaldo> o comando
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<titocaldo> e localmentent esta 100%
<Rudolf> titocaldo: mesma rede?
<Rudolf> titocaldo: maquina fisica? virtual?
<titocaldo> maquina fisica direto na internet  ela server como firewall
<titocaldo> todos os demais serviços
<titocaldo> funcionando perfeitamente e super rapido em acesso externo
<titocaldo> somente o ssh que esta uma lerdeza
<titocaldo> escrevo 1 comando e depois de uns 3 segundo que ele aparece na shell
<titocaldo> e tem hora que ele para de responder
<titocaldo1> Ola
<Rudolf> titocaldo: uptime
<Rudolf> quanto está o load?
<Rudolf> esta máquina está atualizada?
<Rudolf> alto processamento?
<titocaldo>  00:52:55 up 15 days,  3:20,  1 user,  load average: 0,00, 0,01, 0,05
<titocaldo> sim atualizada
<Rudolf> titocaldo: ao reiniciar melhora?
<titocaldo> nao
<titocaldo> fica a mesma coisa
<Rudolf> titocaldo: no dmesg / syslog reporta algum erro? de filesystem? panic? corruption?
<titocaldo> nada
<Rudolf> titocaldo: a configuração do ssh está padrão?
<titocaldo> tudo normal
<titocaldo> sim padrao
<Rudolf> titocaldo: ou foi feita alguma alteração?
<Rudolf> então, não faço idéia do que possa ser
<titocaldo> hahahahha
<Rudolf> malz
<titocaldo> relax
<Rudolf> se não bate proc
<Rudolf> se não tem log
<Rudolf> se não tem erro
<Rudolf> é capetinha
<titocaldo> o fogo que é só remoto
<Rudolf> esse tipo de problema eu tive com servidores em outra rede
<titocaldo> a lentidão
<titocaldo> localmente
<titocaldo> esta 100%
<titocaldo> o remoto
<titocaldo> que esta lento
<Rudolf> e não tem nenhuma lentidão na rede?
<titocaldo> ja usei diversas
<titocaldo> redes distintas
<titocaldo> de acesso ao servidor
<titocaldo> ja coloquei link de contingencia
<titocaldo> ja verifiquei as regras de firewall
<titocaldo> pra ver tinha algum delay
<Rudolf> ummm
<titocaldo> nada
<titocaldo> tudo normal
<Rudolf> coloca UseDNS no no sshd_config
<Rudolf> restarta o serviço e teste novamente
<titocaldo> o mesmo script que  uso nesse servidor
<titocaldo> uso  nos demais
<titocaldo> e estao100% os demais
<titocaldo> ja fiz
<titocaldo> o usedns
<titocaldo> e a mesma
<titocaldo> coisa
<titocaldo> amanha vou trocar
<titocaldo>  a interface de rede
<titocaldo> pra ver
<Rudolf> tentou debugar o ssh?
<titocaldo> se é a interfac
<Rudolf> subir em modo verboso?
<titocaldo> interface
<Rudolf> ssh -vvv
<titocaldo> vou  tentar mais tarde
<titocaldo> a hora que chegar la
<titocaldo> mais tarde posto o resultado
<Rudolf> tente também ssh -C (para habilitar compressão)
<Rudolf> observe se do sua máquina ao servidor ocorre perda de pacote (pode ser causada por porta de switch ruim)
<Rudolf> titocaldo: uma coisa incomum, mas que acontece
<Rudolf> titocaldo: iptables
<titocaldo> ele   estaligado  diretona internet
<titocaldo> esta ligado
<Rudolf> titocaldo: algumas regras relacionadas a "state" pode deixar meio zuado
<Rudolf> titocaldo: então, mas você não disse que era na mesma rede?
<titocaldo> sim
<Rudolf> titocaldo: pode ter perda de pacote mesmo direto na internet
<titocaldo> todas as requisições
<Rudolf> titocaldo: como disse, porta de switch, ou do modem
<titocaldo> passam por ele
<titocaldo> para entrar na rede
<titocaldo> e os outros servidores
<Rudolf> pode ser latencia
<titocaldo> passando por
<titocaldo> ele
<Rudolf> também por equipamento
<titocaldo> estao  normais
<titocaldo> eles trocaram a uns 3 meses
<titocaldo> é novo
<titocaldo> e esta desde antes da troca
<titocaldo> com essa lentidao
<titocaldo> eu estou achando que seja algo
<titocaldo> na provedora com a porta
<titocaldo> sei que a provedora bloqueia a porta 80
<titocaldo> por padrao
<titocaldo> mais tarde  eu troco a interface
<Rudolf> titocaldo: cara, mas a lentidão é a partir da rede interna da empresa ou da sua casa?
<titocaldo> de acesso externo
<titocaldo> todo e qualquer acesso externo a esse servidor
<titocaldo> causa lentidao
<titocaldo> de diferentes provedoras
<titocaldo> todos eles estao na mesma veelocidade
<Rudolf> aaaaaaa
<Rudolf> não é na mesma rede
<Rudolf> totalmente diferente
<titocaldo> sim
<Rudolf> certamente a culpa é das estrelas
<Rudolf> kkk
<Rudolf> digo, do acesso
<titocaldo> kkkk
<titocaldo> mais ai que ta
<Rudolf> da um "mtr --curses ip"
<titocaldo> a rede interna tem 2 links
<titocaldo> de internet
<Rudolf> faz um teste com iperf também, se vc tiver um linux na sua casa
<titocaldo> quando altero o link
<titocaldo> provedor de internet
<titocaldo> ele fica da mesma forma
<titocaldo> nao creio que seja
<titocaldo> a provedora
<Rudolf> mas o link é na mesma placa?
<titocaldo> 2 provedoras distintas
<titocaldo> nao
<Rudolf> então não vai adiantar mudar a placa
<Rudolf> a não ser que as duas sejam iguais, [modulo]
<Rudolf> e vamos supor bug do suporte a placa no linux
<Rudolf> quando você acessa a partir da empresa fica lento também?
<titocaldo> nao
<Rudolf> de uma máquina interna
<titocaldo> super rapido
<Rudolf> então é rede cara
<Rudolf> internet
<Rudolf> zuada
<Rudolf> pode nem ser culpa do provedor
<Rudolf> mas do caminho até ele
<Rudolf> rode um "mtr --curses ip"
<Rudolf> e verifica perda de pacote ou tempo de entrega muito alto
<Rudolf> vou dormir
<Rudolf> até
<Rudolf> boa sorte
<Darth_vader> ola
<Darth_vader> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida?
<Rudolf> ligando bola de cristal
<Rudolf> ...
<Rudolf> ...
<Rudolf> ...
<Rudolf> ...
<Rudolf> Darth_vader: não foi possível completar a ligação
<Darth_vader> mas ué
<Rudolf> as pessoas não gostam de ler o topico
<DanielSa> ola
<Rudolf> DanielSa: e ae
<gustavo> Queria fazer um dual boot, ja tenho o windows instalado, se eu fizer uma partição no hd e instalar o ubuntu nela, o dual boot vai funcionar ?
<G0> Acho que sim
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Guest36476> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<Guest36476> pq baixo o ubunto e quero usar ele apartir do cd ou pen mas ele n me da opção da linguagem que nem era antes
<Guest36476> qual é a verção sera que estou baixando a errada
<mirqui> não faço idéia , , é padrão a opção de linguagens
<Rudolf> 14.04
<Guest36476> baixei direto do site mas ai ele não inicia em portugues
<mirqui> a 14.04 é boa
<mirqui> vc tem que escolher o idioma
<mirqui> português (brasil)
<Guest36476> me da o link se puder dessa distro
<mirqui> eu baixo sempre do superdownloads ou do ubuntu-br
<Guest36476> qual é a verção agora
<mirqui> digita  ubuntu  + dowload no google
<mirqui> depende  a que vc quer?
<mirqui> a 14.04 é estavel e lts
<Guest36476> quero usar apartir de um pen mas em portugues
<Guest36476> em um netbook
<mirqui> sim , vc sabe fazer o pendrive bootavel?
<Guest36476> sim estou usando o USB Installer
<mirqui> a sua mídia está íntegra?
<mirqui> a imagem iso está ok?
<Guest36476> sim baixei direto do ubunto br
<mirqui> então tranquilo , faz o pendrive bootavel e boa sorte :)
<mirqui> haa , vc sabe como dar boot pela porta usb?
<Guest36476> verção anterior n se encontra né a 12
<mirqui> haa , é netbook , então é tranquilo
<mirqui> o boot já é pelo usb
<Guest36476> sim
<mirqui> tem memória ram suficiente?
<Guest36476> só q ele n fica em pt b
<mirqui> faz assim
<mirqui> vc pode fazer em português de portugal
<mirqui> e depois de instalado
<mirqui> vai em linguagens
<mirqui> adiciona portugês do brasil
<Guest36476> distro 12 onde encontro
<Guest36476> verção 12 onde encontro
<mirqui> essa eu não conheço
<mirqui> conheço o superdownloads e ubuntu -br
<Guest36476> ou anterior a essa pode ser que seja essa 14 assim
<mirqui> você quer dizer verção?
<mirqui> versão
<mirqui> a 14 vem depois da 12
<mirqui> acho que não te entendi
<mirqui> é a versão?
<Rudolf> meu deus
<Rudolf> povo gosta de zuar com as coisas mortas
<Rudolf> ubuntu de 3 anos atras
<mirqui> ahaha cada um com seu cada um :)
<G0> Eh
<Rudolf> cada um com cada um, se não viesse encher o saco dizendo que não funciona ou que tem falha de segurança
<G0> Tô vendo um macaco em cima do poste
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Rudolf_> tuts tuts tuts
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf_> ola
<Rudolf_> brb
<G0> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> olá
<ssc_> boa noite a tds
 * G0 disse:Boa noite or Bom dia or Boa tarde
<ssc_> me tirem uma duvida, esta tarde fui assaltado e levaram meu HD externo com ubuntu instalado, qal são as chances de ter meu aberto?
<Rudolf> ssc_: ter o que?
<G0> Meus pesames pelo ocorrido, voce poderia ser mais claro ?
<ssc_> meu HD aberto
<astroo-> ssc_  ola
<s0n1c> boa noite povo
<G0> Aberto como ? Físicamente ?
<Rudolf> ssc_: hd aberto == dados acessados?
<Rudolf> ssc_: se for? depende para onde levarem
<ssc_> abrirem o disco, e acessarem meus dados
<G0> Acho que é alta, se você não tiver criptografado
<Rudolf> relativo o técnico da malandragem saber usar um livecd
<ssc_> mesmo com senha e pasta criptografada
<Rudolf> ssc_: exceto, como disse o G0 você tenha criptografado os dados na instalação
<Rudolf> ssc_: as pastas criptografadas tem probabilidade bem remota
<G0> Se a senha for forte, acho que não é tão grande
<Rudolf> supondo real interesse e senha forte
<Rudolf> G0: fico por conta do interesse
<G0> É :/
<Rudolf> se foi roubado intencionalmente por dados que ele tenha...
<ssc_> uma senha com 15 algarismos letra e simbolos
<Rudolf> agora se foi roubo fuleiro, vão nem perder tempo
<Rudolf> ssc_: não precisa dar detalhes champs
<Rudolf> só de saber quantos dígitos tem, se o cara estivesse por aqui facilitaria
<G0> Hahahah
<Rudolf> veja que ele não precisa mais tentar 4, 6 ou 8 digitos
<G0> Nunca se sabe, não é ?
<Rudolf> pois é
<Rudolf> eu não sei o que tinha neste hd
<Rudolf> só posso supor
<ssc_> eu nao sei
<Rudolf> ssc_: porn da namorada?
<Rudolf> kkkk
<ssc_> arquivos de programas
<ssc_> trabalho com formataçao de pcs em domicilio
<ssc_> eu prefiro usar o linux, por ser mais confiavel q o windows
<Rudolf> sei
<Rudolf> ssc_: bom, o fato é este
<Rudolf> vão acessar se quiserem acessar ao quebrar a cripto
<Rudolf> já quebrar a cripto
<Rudolf> depende de conhecimento, motivação e máquina potente
<G0> É complicado ter que ouvir que 'O linux não pode ser seguro por ser software livre'
<Rudolf> como a senha é forte [!?]
<Rudolf> acho remoto acessar suas coisas
<Rudolf> G0: quem falou isso é imbecil
<Rudolf> nem considera
<Rudolf> finaliza a discussão e vai trabalhar
<ssc_> entao a possibilidade é muito rara, tem gente q nem sabe q linux existe, tem, gente q ate desconhece
<G0> Foi o que eu fiz, mas é muito chato :-/
<Rudolf> exato
<Rudolf> ssc_: bola para frente
<Rudolf> ssc_: e pêsames pelo preju
<ssc_> deus proverá irmão
<ssc_> bom trabalho a tds, q paz do senhor esteja convosco :)
<Rudolf> é nóis
<G0> Outra coisa que você fica putaum por ter que ouvir é que 'A grande maioria tem razão'
<G0> No caso, o Windows é melhor porque a maioria usa
<G0> Hahahah
<G0> Vc programa em Java ?
<Foda-se> Rudolf ja escutou enrique iglesias?
<Rudolf> Foda-se: forçou!
<Foda-se> Rudolf: http://www.conjur.com.br/2015-ago-06/jose-simao-estatuto-pessoa-deficiencia-causa-perplexidade
<G0> Alguém sabe me dizer se é um bom hábito sempre colocar 'System.exit(0)' no código (Java) ?
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-13
<Rudolf> bom, se eu pensar em algo como fechar ponteiros
<Rudolf> sanitizar o ambiente
<Rudolf> deve ser uma boa prática
<G0> Thx Rulf
<Crypt0> Oeee
<G0> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> ah, OK, então
<astroo-> e triste pessoas usarem nicks ofensivos
<hggdh> pois
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<diego_> opa
<diego_> Boa noite moçada
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Elfon> Rudolf: o gparted tem uma opção para tentativa de resgatar dados...nunca consegui usar...vc já conseguiu?
<Rudolf> não uso gparted
<Elfon> o q geralemnete usa pra fazer varredura?
<Rudolf> testdisk
<Elfon> ok
<converge> pessoal, alguem pode testar se esse link abre no linux ? www.fortunata.com.br/cozinha
<Rudolf> linux não é browser
<Rudolf> mas abre normalmente no firefox
<Rudolf> site bonitinho até
<aprigio> kkkkk
<converge> ué, vai abrir dentro do OS linux, idependente do navegador
<converge> mas obrigado por ver!
<converge> *independente
<gudeoliveira> Bom dia, trabalho em uma produtora de vídeo e gostaríamos de transformar nosso servidor OSX em Linux. A máquina é um Mac Pro. Vocês saberiam ou poderiam nos orientar em como fazer esse procedimento?
<aprigio> gudeoliveira, basta colocar o CD de instalação (apertar a tecla C para boot nele na EFI apple) e iniciar a instalação da sua ditribuição, detone todas as particoes que estao o OSX, inclusive a extend que ele cria que corresponde ao hfs+ e crie a primeira area EFI GPT de 200MB e apos isso comece a particionar normalmente, e o resto sera exatamente como em 1 pc.
<aprigio> gudeoliveira, se nao tem CD/DVD basta colocar o pendrive e pressionar Option para abrir o menu da EFI e iniciar a instalação do pendrive. boa sorte
<raulgrangeiro> oi pessoal
<gudeoliveira> Entendi. Vocês tem algum link que possa orientar como criar o pendrive de boot?
<raulgrangeiro> estou com um probleminha aqui. Podem me ajudar?
<converge> raulgrangeiro: manda
<raulgrangeiro> Meu notebook é um Asus X44C e estou usando o Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Rudolf> gudeoliveira: de profissional para profissional
<Rudolf> gudeoliveira: contrate uma consultoria
<raulgrangeiro> Mas a luz da Wireless não funciona, ligando ou desligando a wifi a luz não liga
<Rudolf> raulgrangeiro: é bug, não tem solução
<raulgrangeiro> o que pode estar causando isso?
<Rudolf> raulgrangeiro: alguns drivers não são suportados completamente
<raulgrangeiro> entendi
<raulgrangeiro> será que não há algum procedimento que eu possa tentar?
<Rudolf> raulgrangeiro: sim, pode tentar entrar em contato com o desenvolvedor do driver e pagar para ele melhorar o suporte
<raulgrangeiro> vish... complicado
<Rudolf> raulgrangeiro: ou contratar um programador que tenha "paciência" para acender luzinhas
<raulgrangeiro> se eu tivesse condição faria...
<Rudolf> raulgrangeiro: o negócio é esperar
<Rudolf> raulgrangeiro: pode ser que um dia funcione
<raulgrangeiro> kkk desculpe pelo incômodo com esse problema minúsculo
<raulgrangeiro> vou tentar a versão 15.04 do ubuntu pra ver se com kernel mais novo ela funciona
<Rudolf> raulgrangeiro: geralmente ocorre isso por que para o mesmo chipset tem muitos implementadores e o desenvolvedor não consegue testar TODOS os hardwares completamente
<Rudolf> raulgrangeiro: você sabe que a última versão estável é a 14.04 né?
<Rudolf> raulgrangeiro: qualquer versão acima disso é sujeita a bugs piores que um led não acendendo
<raulgrangeiro> sim... ela funciona muito bem aqui, com excessão dessa luzinha...
<raulgrangeiro> é recomendável atualizar o kernel dessa versão para um 4.0 ou superior?
<Rudolf> não é recomendável atualizar kernel
<Rudolf> principalmente em distros binárias como ubuntu
<raulgrangeiro> certo. então acho que vou deixar quieto... pelo menos a wifi funciona, ao contrário de um notebook CCE que eu tinha antes desse...
<raulgrangeiro> obg pela ajuda Rudolf
<Rudolf> raulgrangeiro: aconselho
<raulgrangeiro> e obg pela atenção converge
<Rudolf> raulgrangeiro: disponha
<converge> raulgrangeiro: R$10
<raulgrangeiro> tchau. Fiquem com Deus!!
<raulgrangeiro> kkkk
<raulgrangeiro> sou liso man, sou estudante!
<raulgrangeiro> flws
<edenc> <Rudolf> [11:57:03] raulgrangeiro: ou contratar um programador que tenha "paciência" para acender luzinhas
<edenc> Gênio! hahahaha
<webber_> procuro amigos
<webber_> uso sistema mint
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Dead_Thinker> hehe, wtf foi essa do webber_ ai
<c00z> boa tarde povo
<Rudolf> tarde
<AsFelix> 'tarde
<G0> Galera, você acha que o futuro da programação tende a programas como o MIT App Inventor ?
<Rudolf> vai saber
<Rudolf> G0: o futuro da programação pode ser tanta coisa
<G0> :-/
<G0> voces acham *
<c00z> falar em futuro é muita pretenção...
<c00z> acredito que se pegar uma linguagem...e realmente aprender
<Rudolf> c00z: eu acho que ele quer prever tendências
<c00z> nunca ficara sem emprego
<Rudolf> mas sempre vão existir nichos
<Rudolf> c00z: e sim, como falou
<Rudolf> c00z: se esmeirando em algo
<c00z> Rudolf, verdade
<Rudolf> E PRINCIPALMENTE, sempre se atualizando
<Rudolf> vai estar preparado, ou vai se preparar para mudanças
<c00z> o principal de tudo é a lógica...
<c00z> a linguagem é o de menos
<c00z> cada uma tem suas particularidades
<G0> Nem sempre
<Rudolf> G0: exemplo
<Rudolf> G0: ou fato
<Rudolf> cite-o
<c00z> . . .
<G0> Quero ver você criar um algoritmo que resolva equações diferenciais em Assembly
<Rudolf> G0: bom exemplo
<G0> A linguagem nem sempre é o de menos
<Rudolf> mas aí você estrapola aplicabilidade
<Rudolf> é o mesmo que pedir um kernel em python, como você citou esses dias
<Rudolf> mas, é irrelevante
<Rudolf> tendências mudam
<Rudolf> em relação à sua pergunta
<c00z> ri alto
<Rudolf> o exemplo não se aplica
<G0> Não é relacionado à minha pergunta, estou dizendo que a linguagem é relevante
<Rudolf> G0: a aplicabilidade da linguagem é relavante
<Rudolf> G0: mas não tem nada a ver com tendência
<Rudolf> G0: assembly se aplica ao MIT App Inventor?
<G0> Eu já disse que não estou me referindo a tendências
<Rudolf> G0: como não, se está sendo específico ao citado
<Rudolf> para mim, isto é tendência
<Rudolf> assim como Apple Store
<Rudolf> e Google Play
<Rudolf> no caso, até pior
<Rudolf> já que é nicho do nicho
<Rudolf> talvez você tenha razão, a "generalização" seja o futuro
<Rudolf> e sim, o MIT App Inventor, seja o futuro da programação
<Rudolf> mas, veja o aconteceu com o Delphi
<G0> Eu não disse que será, perguntei a opinião de vocês
<Rudolf> já dei a minha
<G0> O que eu quis dizer com o meu exemplo é que nem sempre é fácil fazer o mesmo algorítmo em diferentes linguagens
<Rudolf> G0: por causa da aplicabilidade de cada linguagem, não?
<G0> Sim
<G0> Neste aspecto, a linguagem é relevante
<Rudolf> yeap
<Rudolf> G0: e a inteligência do programador mais ainda
<G0> Eu não consigo me imaginar juntando blocos, mas pelo menos a maioria dos erros de sintaxe não ocorrem
<DanielSa> boa tarde amigos. Possui um ubuntu com 2 monitores, quando eu estou vendo filme eu gostaria de dar um comando e desligar o sinal do monitor que não esta em uso. Alguém já fez isso?
<DanielSa> *Possuo
<faelz> tira o cabo
<alvarosmo> olha eu uso o fedora, uso a tecla com a bandeira do rwindows e o P
<alvarosmo> ou vai em monitores
<DanielSa> alvarosmo: obrigado, mas já fiz isso, não tem opção p/ desligar.
<DanielSa> Deixar de mandar o sinal.
<edenc> G0: Um algoritmo pra resolução de equações diferenciais em assembly é bem viável, inclusive o The Art of Computer Programming do Donald Knuth é a referência pra alguns desses algoritmos e toda a série de livros implementa os algoritmos em assembly
<edenc> Em bibliotecas especializadas de matemática, esses algoritmos são implementados em assembly porque precisam da otimização.
<Rudolf> edenc: jesus amado
<Rudolf> edenc: dessa eu não sabia
<Rudolf> deve ser sussa
<Rudolf> edenc: estes códigos, provavelmente proprietários são utilizados por matlab, octave e afins?
<edenc> Rudolf: o Donald Knuth foi mais longe ainda, ele inventou uma máquina hipotética e uma linguagem e o livro inteiro usa essa linguagem
<Rudolf> edenc: que merda
<edenc> Daí fizeram emuladores
<Rudolf> edenc: aplicabilidade zero
<Rudolf> edenc: por que não usou x86?
<edenc> Não dá pra fazer copy-paste prum projeto da vida real, sim
<Rudolf> não havia na época?
<edenc> A justificativa que ele dá no livro é de que a instruction set pode cair em desuso ou ser modificada
<Rudolf> edenc: quis apenas dar uma idéia
<Rudolf> edenc: tipo meu professor de sistemas computacionais
<Rudolf> edenc: indicou um livro para estudo [o livro usava x86]
<edenc> Mas é bem fácil de traduzir entre linguagens de montagem
<Rudolf> edenc: baseou o curso em uma máquina que ele inventou
<Rudolf> edenc: acho fácil não
<Rudolf> minha burrice me limita
<edenc> Elas são todas bem parecidas
<edenc> Invés de variáveis você tem registradores e a memória
<Rudolf> sim, conheço
<Rudolf> mas não domino
<edenc> Daí você pega o valor que quer de algum lugar da memória, coloca num registrador, faz a operação e coloca de volta
<edenc> E você ainda pode escrever macros
<edenc> que transformam sum(endereco1, endereco2) na sequência de operações certas
<edenc> Igual em C :P
<edenc> Isso tudo pra dizer que: se você conhece bem o algoritmo que está implementando, a linguagem de implementação tem pouco impacto
<edenc> Claro que desenvolver um sistema é diferente de implementar um algoritmo, *bem* diferente
<Rudolf> edenc: se pá o perguntenildo do G0 entendeu
<edenc> haha
<edenc> Tem um ditado famoso do Fred Brooks (o pai da engenharia de software): "não há bala de prata"
<edenc> Não é uma única tecnologia que vai fazer seu projeto ter sucesso ou fracassar.
<edenc> Ou seja, a linguagem é irrelevante, se o projeto fracassou, provavelmente foi uma combinação de coisas, não a linguagem, os culpados.
<mirqui> humm edence me explique
<mirqui> o que é algoritmo ? sistema ? e um conjunto de algoritmos ?
<edenc> ("as culpadas", concordância nominal mandou lembrança)
<edenc> mirqui: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algoritmo
<G0> wtf
<mirqui> ahaha é discutirsexo de anjos :)
<edenc> mirqui: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema
<edenc> Não é, computação é uma disciplina acadêmica muito bem teorizada e fundamentada
<mirqui> sim , concordo
<mirqui> brincadeira ;)
<Rudolf> igual cálculo
<Rudolf> uma delícia
<Rudolf> puta merda
<Rudolf> outro caminhão fodendo ponte em sampa
<G0> HAhah, como ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<G0> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> http://www.angryduck.com/pictures/2015_8/Get_Some.jpg
<G0> Alguém assistiu o nerdologia de hoje ?
<G0> A propósito, vocês preferem o livro de redes do Tanenbaum ou do Kurose ?
<Fabricio> pessoal
<Fabricio> quando ligo meu notebook ele pede senha no cryptsetup
<Fabricio> alguém sabe como removo essa senha ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Fabricio> Já se passaram 10 rsrsrsrs
<G0> Ué
<G0> Que distribuição do Linux você usa ?
<Fabricio> ubuntu
<Crypt0> eaeee
<Crypt0> :)
<alvarosmo> G0, fedora 22 com gnome 3, #questao de gosto
<G0> Hahahah, acho que você fez isto de propósito
<Fabricio> sou iniciante no linux
<Crypt0> Trisquel com xfce #questao de gosto ;)
<Fabricio> sabe me dizer como removo essa senha de cryptsetu
<Fabricio> cryptsetup*
<astroo-> Crypt0  ola
<G0> Fabricio, você sabe inglês ?
<Crypt0> astroo- Ola
<Fabricio> mais ou menos
<G0> Vê se ajuda:
<G0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/245112/can-i-disable-full-disk-encryption
<Crypt0> Frabricio, http://askubuntu.com/questions/245112/can-i-disable-full-disk-encryption
<Crypt0> GO, hahahaha msm link
<G0> Hahahah,eu estava 16 segundos adiantado
<Crypt0> hahahahahaha :)
<Fabricio> valeu pela ajuda
<Fabricio> boa noite
<G0> Conseguiu ?
<Crypt0> G0, mano grilado hahahaha
<G0> Hahahah, o espírito do bob-esponja vive em mim
<Crypt0> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<G0> Eu também tenho que compensar de alguma maneira as babaquices que eu pergunto aqui :-/
<Crypt0> babaquices nada mano, todo mundo tem duvidas....
<Crypt0> ate hoje so conheci um cara que e Rei em Gnu+Linux
<alvarosmo> torvals kkk
<Crypt0> quaseee
<Crypt0> hahaha
<Crypt0> o mestre Stallman
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-14
<debruem> boa noite a todos.
<astroo-> ola
<debruem> é a primeira vez que instalo o ubuntu em uma maquina e preciso de ajuda para instalar um programa
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda
<debruem> o programa ofris. ja li na internet alguns comandos para instala-lo mais nao consegui
<debruem> descobrir onde digitar tais comandos
<debruem> alguem pode me ajudar
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<debruem> ok
<astroo-> debruem ve o privado
<Rudolf> debruem: qual a dificuldae? não entendi
<debruem> é a primeira vez que uso o linux
<Rudolf> debruem: essa parte foi fácil de entender
<Rudolf> debruem: não entendi "onde digitar"?
<Rudolf> debruem: não achou o terminal, é isso?
<debruem> isso
<debruem> a plataforma do linux é totalmente diferente do windows
<debruem> presciso aprender rapido a usa-lo
<astroo-> convem...
<astroo-> windows shop nao existe por exemplo
<Rudolf> debruem: rápido depende da sua capacidade de leitura: www.guiafoca.org
<debruem> vou tentar. obrigado
<Crypt0> diaa
<Crypt0> G0, tudo na paz irmao ?
<G0> Olá
<G0> Tudo tranquilo, e com você ? Eu estava resolvendo uns problemas no CodeFights
<DanielSa> Muito legal este codefights
<DanielSa> bom dia
<DanielSa> fiquei sabendo agora G0
<G0> É bem divertido
<edenc> G0: http://br.spoj.com/contests/
<edenc> G0: http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/
<edenc> Acho esses mais educativos
<G0> codegolf realmente é bom,também existe o https://www.topcoder.com/
<Elfon_> Pessoal, alguem usa certificado digital no firefox?
<Elfon_> Pessoal, alguem usa certificado digital no opera?
<edenc> no firefox sim
<G0> Este tipo de código funciona em Java, não ? Math.sqrt(args[0]);
<Elfon> edenc: consegue no opera?
<Elfon> edenc: vc usa o portal nfe?
<Crypt0> G0, acho que em java e outro parametro
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<G0> Olá
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<G0> Tdo tranquilo
<G0> E com você ?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas?
<G0> Que novas ?
<G0> Hahahah
<mirqui> ahaha as velhas de sempre :) ?
<Elfon> Rudolf: opa...tá on?
<Elfon> Rudolf: já usou ou usa certificado digittal?
<Rudolf> Elfon: não
<G0> Você não está conseguindo acessar a internet por causa disso <Elfon> ?
<Rudolf> só usei certificado para proxy
<Elfon> eu preciso atualizar a lista de certificados: http://www.sefaz.am.gov.br/noticias/exibenoticia.asp?codnoticia=12387
<Elfon> é com um tal de keytool
<Elfon> naõ sei como faz
<mirqui> acho que está ai o erro se usa certificado
<mirqui> não deveria usar proxy
<mirqui> seu proxy está indicando sua localização lá na conchichina
<Elfon> mirqui: tô falando de certificado digita A3
<mirqui> opa , não entendo disso
<Elfon> mirqui: a instalação deu trabalho mas funfa...mas é que tem páginas que dá erro...e parece ser isso
<mirqui> mas tenda não usar máscara no seu ip , e vê no que dá
<Elfon> o negócio é atualizar a cadeia de certificados
<Elfon> a m**da é que pra win sempre são 2 cliques :(
<mirqui> não sei se tem a ver , mas na opção do mouse tem como dar um clique só cara
<mirqui> como te disse não entendo disso
<mirqui> sempre que usei proxy deu confusão com o email
<mirqui> sempre me pediam confirmação por que o email tinha sido acessado de outro pais
<Elfon> que coisa
<mirqui> e quando dá confusão , firewall , proxy ?
<mirqui> ai resolví não usar mais proxy
<brunobnoats> qando eu baixo o ubuntu pra formata eu tenho qe passa ele pra cd?
<G0> Não necessariamente
<brunobnoats> mais se eu passar pra cd da pra formata?
<G0> Depende da forma que você vai 'passar pro CD'
<webber_> ola
<webber_> podem mim ajudar
<Elfon> mim ser índio mau
<G0> Qual é o seu problema ?
<Rudolf> "mim"?
<Rudolf> 14:05 < brunobnoats> qando eu baixo o ubuntu pra formata eu tenho qe passa ele pra cd?
<Rudolf> 14:06 < G0> Não necessariamente
<Rudolf> 14:06 < brunobnoats> mais se eu passar pra cd da pra formata?
<Rudolf> 14:09 < G0> Depende da forma que você vai 'passar pro CD'
<Rudolf> papo de beudo esse
<Elfon> Rudolf: pq tantos problemas com tecnologias "novas" no linux?
<G0> Não, não o seu problema <Rudolf>, o do <webber_>
<G0> Hahahah
<webber_> nao entendi
<webber_> vai   mim ajudar  ou zombar de  mim
<webber_> por que eu sei que tenho que aprender
<G0> Ai carlh, o que você não está conseguindo fazer <webber_> ?
<webber_> assim
<webber_> quero hackear um face book
<webber_> certo
<G0> Sai dessa cara
<webber_> dai eu digito ... python
<webber_> e o comando
<webber_> python facebook.py
<webber_> dai da erro
<webber_> da erro la line 11
<webber_> por que
<G0> Quer hackear, então aprende a programar ...
<webber_> eu tenho o mint 17.2
<webber_> eu programo em delphi
<webber_> mas delphi aqui nao vale e nada
<webber_> a vc nao vai  mim ajudar
<webber_> deix a
<G0> Como você pretende hackear ? man-in-the-middle ?
<webber_> nao entendi
<webber_> cara olha perdir meu face ,, e sei quem quebrou a senha dele... dai quero fazer  o mesmo com o cara
<AsFelix> webber_: tá usando esse facebook.py https://github.com/omab/python-social-auth/blob/master/social/backends/facebook.py ?
<webber_> sim estou
<AsFelix> webber_: e vc leu o que ele faz?
<webber_> sim
<webber_> so da erro
<webber_> quer saber  o erro ,,, e do arquivo o erro
<AsFelix> webber_: você nunca vai "hackear" um facebook usando isso aí
<webber_> eu digito assim  python facebook.py
<AsFelix> webber_: para descobrir a senha de facebook de alguém, o modo mais fácil é usar engenharia social
<AsFelix> webber_: para usar engenharia social nem precisa ser hacker
<webber_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<webber_>   File "facebook.py", line 11, in <module>
<webber_>     import mechanize
<webber_> ImportError: No module named mechanize
<webber_> esse e o erro que da
<AsFelix> e aqui estou falando de hacker de verdade, não os crackers
<webber_> como assim engenharia social
<G0> <webber_>, você tem que se acostumar a pesquisar, te recomendo um site chamado Google
<G0> Não é por mal, mas isto te poupa muito tempo
<AsFelix> webber_: aqui você encontra informações sobre como fazer engenharia social: http://bit.ly/1LcvP2q
<G0> Wiki:'Engenharia social é termo utilizado para descrever um método de ataque, onde alguém faz uso da persuasão'
<webber_> isso naod acerto
<AsFelix> webber_: dá sim
<AsFelix> é o método mais utilizado nas "invasões" que vc vê noticiadas por aí
<AsFelix> webber_: tem até filme baseado em fatos reais em que um dos "maiores hackers da história" mostra como faz uso disso: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0159784/
<webber_> eu li o artigo ja do site
<webber_> isso ai eu sei fazer  ,,,, tipo fazer ligacao ... se passar por outra pessoa e tudo
<webber_> mas vc nao ta entendendo
<webber_> olha eu perdir meu face ,,, um colega meu descobriu minha senha usando so o terminal .. dai quero fazer o mesmo com ele
<G0> Não é tão simples <webber_>
<clairtonmichel> olá alguem sabe como atualizar o sistema ?
<webber_> mas pra ele foi bem simples ,, so pelo terminal
<webber_> e que ele usa o kali , e eu uso o mint
<webber_> o kali ja e completo pra hackear
<G0> Tenta 'sudo apt-get update' <clairtonmichel>
<G0> <webber_>,Script Kiddies não vão nem um pouco longe
<clairtonmichel> obrigado vou tentar mais tarde valeu fui
<clairtonmichel> exit
<G0> <AsFelix> eu gosto bastante de documentários, normalmente filmes vão muito além do possível ,Um bem legal chama-se 'The imposter'
<AsFelix> Go não conheço este
<AsFelix> G0: não conheço este
<AsFelix> G0: vou até colocar na minha lista do filmow
<G0> É realmente inacreditável o que um bom engenheiro social consegue fazer
<AsFelix> G0: e como eu disse, nem precisa ser hacker para isso
<AsFelix> termo aliás que praticamente não tem como a mídia estragar mais
<gol_> iai galera, alguem usa o teamviewer?
<edenc> hahaha
<edenc> O cara tem um script de autenticação oauth e acha que isso é hackear
<AsFelix> gol_: eu uso
<edenc> Ai mano…
<edenc> AsFelix: na real, rolam vários outros métodos além da engenharia social
<edenc> Tipo… Lembra do heartbleed?
<edenc> Eu aposto que tinha muita gente explorando a falha na surdina, sem relatar
<G0> Sim, mas acho que ele quis dizer que a engenharia social tem um papel fundamental, por exemplo, para ter acesso remoto a um computador
<edenc> Nem sempre
<edenc> O popcorn time, por exemplo, tem várias falhas de XSS e ninguém vai atualizar
<AsFelix> edenc: o exemplo de engenharia social foi porque o cara achou algo no google chamado facebook.py e achava que com aquilo iria "hackear" o facebook de outro
<edenc> Se bem que se você convencer o cabra a instalar popcorn time com a promessa de ter filmes de graça o resto da vida, dá pra dizer que isso é engenharia social
<AsFelix> edenc: e eu disse que para quem quer isso é mais fácil engenharia social do que aprender a programar
<edenc> É… Aí sim, talvez
<Rudolf> hilário
<edenc> mas sim, foi engraçado
<Rudolf> como nocude faz falta
<gol_> AsFelix: Então não consigo conectar a rede no team
<Rudolf> momentos épicos como esse
<G0> Hahahah, é cada uma
<Rudolf> mas depois do "mim ajudar" não poderia esperar outra coisa
<gol_> AsFelix: Já tentei de tudo mas nada da certo e tenho na mesma máquina dual boot e no windows roda tranquilo o team
<AsFelix> Rudolf: mate as saudades: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/08/14/%23ubuntu-br.txt
<AsFelix> gol_: como assim? o icone fica só vermelho?
<Rudolf> AsFelix: tá logando agora é?
<gol_> AsFelix: só vermelho
<Rudolf> bom saber
<AsFelix> gol_: tá execuntando o teamviewerd ?
<Rudolf> eu queria saber como ele chegou naquele facebook.py
<edenc> É um autenticador de oauth2
<gol_> AsFelix: O teamviewer pelo wine
<AsFelix> o teamviewer roda sob o wine, mas vc precisa deixar o teamviewerd sendo executado como serviço
<AsFelix> gol_: aqui eu faço assim: "/opt/teamviewer/tv_bin/teamviewerd start"
<Rudolf> edenc: então, mas como ele chegou naquele arquivo achando que ia hackear o facebook
<Rudolf> AsFelix: aqui é /etc/init.d/teamviewerd10 start
<AsFelix> e ele está sendo executado?
<Rudolf> AsFelix: gentoo já empacota certinho
<Rudolf> AsFelix: depois teamviewer10
<Rudolf> e zaz!
<AsFelix> gol_: qual o resultado do comando: "/opt/teamviewer/tv_bin/teamviewerd start"?
<gol_> AsFelix: Nada
<AsFelix> Rudolf: por motivos particulares detesto gentoo
<Rudolf> AsFelix: ahahahaha
<AsFelix> Rudolf: sim, é um preconceito idiota, mas por causa de uma pessoa que também é assim
<Rudolf> AsFelix: e quais seriam estes motivos particulares
<Rudolf> AsFelix: você odeia uma distro por causa de uma pessoa?
<Rudolf> isso me chera a chifre
<G0> Hahahah
<Rudolf> ficou fim de semana instalando gentoo e perdeu a namorada?
<AsFelix> Rudolf: não, nem é isso
<Rudolf> AsFelix: fala que eu te escuto
<AsFelix> Rudolf: o cara mais idiota com quem já trabalhei
<Rudolf> ah
<Rudolf> ex-chefe
<AsFelix> Rudolf: apenas ele era o certo, e todo o resto do mundo era burro
<AsFelix> Rudolf: pior que nem chefe era, mas nosso chefe mesmo quase saiu no soco com ele certa vez
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> gente booooa esse
<gol_> AsFelix: então refiz o comando mas não deu em nada
<AsFelix> gol_: qual o erro?
<AsFelix> Rudolf: hiii, nem te falo
<Rudolf> edenc: http://g1.globo.com/educacao/noticia/2015/08/blog-com-guia-sobre-como-estuprar-mulher-na-usp-e-alvo-de-investigacao.html
<gol_> AsFelix: nenhum no comando e no team continua vermelho, falando q não esta pronto
<Rudolf> gol_: como que você instalou?
<edenc> Rudolf: é… tem dessas… É foda
<Rudolf> edenc: tem que socar pulicia dentro daquela porra
<Rudolf> edenc: andou fora da linha, desce o kct
<edenc> Eu não gosto de polícia
<gol_> Rudolf: de várias formas. Pelo terminal mas chegava na mesma forma. Então a ultima tentativa foi por aquele proprio para o ubuntu pelo site deles
<edenc> AsFelix: Se seu chefe quase saiu no soco com ele, o seu chefe provalvemente tem um problema tão grave quanto o dele
<Rudolf> gol_: "de várias formas" é vago
<edenc> Existe tratamento pra isso
<edenc> Tanto pro cara quanto pro chefe
<Rudolf> edenc: eu não gosto de estuprador
<AsFelix> edenc: nops... é que vc não conheceu o cara mesmo
<AsFelix> edenc: eu não estou exagerando, por mais que pareça o contrário
<edenc> Cara, se tem algo que outra pessoa faz que te tira do sério, você tem um problema
<edenc> Juntamente com essa outra pessoa
<Rudolf> edenc: é, o cara atingiu seu âmago
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<gol_> Rudolf:sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install gdebi, wget http://downloadap1.teamviewer.com/download/version_10x/teamviewer_10.0.41499_i386.deb
<edenc> Rudolf: não é a polícia estando lá na FFLCH que os estupros vão diminuir
<edenc> Os estupros vão acabar quando os homens reverem as suas relações com as mulheres
<AsFelix> edenc: e Rudolf tipo... se fosse só eu que não gostasse do cara eu concordaria, mas não; não havia um na empresa que simpatizasse com ele
<edenc> Polícia só vai deixar o campus mais violento ainda
<edenc> Tudo bem, existem pessoas que são chatas mesmo
<edenc> Mas daí pra não usar um sistema operacional por conta de uma pessoa chata é um pouco de exagero, não?
<edenc> Tipo, cê não tem que conviver com o cara, mas usa o sistema de boa, se estiver afim
<edenc> O Stallman, por exemplo, é insuportável
<edenc> E fedorento
<edenc> O Linus nem se fala… mala bagarai
<AsFelix> kkkkk, edenc sim, como eu disse: esse é um preconceito besta meu
<edenc> Daí se eu for deixar de usar linux e emacs por causa disso, tô fudido
<Rudolf> kkkk
<G0> Hahahah, quem não é 'mala bagarai' na informática ?
<Rudolf> vai verão, vem verão
<G0> Tio Bill, o Steve ... ?
<edenc> O Steve Jobs era o pior
<edenc> Mas, não dá pra generalizar assim…
<edenc> Tem caras bem legais dentro do universo do TI
<AsFelix> edenc: digamos que nessa pessoa encontrei meu nemesis
<AsFelix> shaisashaish
<edenc> http://www.brainpickings.org/2015/07/01/martin-luther-king-jr-an-experiment-in-love/
<edenc> Recomendo esse artigo fortemente
<G0> Sim, eu concordo, minha generalização foi explosiva
<edenc> E o livro, se possível
<edenc> Mas assim, ser legal é difícil.
<edenc> Por isso que gostamos de caras legais
<edenc> Mas ninguém tem obrigação de ser legal
<edenc> O ideal é que cada um se resolva com suas próprias questões
<G0> Você tem razão
<G0> O site do cara é tioastolfo.com, e continua no ar
<edenc> É, o MP já tá um tempinho enrolando com a investigação
<edenc> Mas assim… Estupros acontecem com mais frequência do que a maioria das pessoas imagina
<edenc> Quase toda mulher já foi estuprada alguma vez
<edenc> Não é só na FFLCH não
<G0> Pior que é verdade, a maioria quer imaginar que isto não aconteceu
<edenc> Por exemplo, é bem comum o pessoal embebedar as mina pra se aproveitar depois
<edenc> Isso é estupro
<G0> Acredito que se acontecesse comigo(digamos que eu fosse uma mulher) eu também negaria, é demasiado humilhante
<edenc> G0: o menor índice de relato de estupro acontece entre homens :P
<edenc> A proporção de mulheres, apesar de ser bem baixa, que relatam estupros é muito maior que a proporção de homens
<G0> Mas pera, estupro por parte de homens entre homens ?
<edenc> De qualquer tipo
<edenc> Estupro é qualquer atividade sexual não-consensual
<G0> Veja o maravilhoso pensamento contemporâneo do Tio Astolfo e turminha : LEMBREM-SE SEMPRE DISTO, MULHERES SÃO OBJETOS. SE ELA NÃO É VIRGEM E NÃO É CASADA, É UMA VAGABUNDA. LEMBRE-SE SEMPRE DAS AULAS BÁSICAS DE LÓGICA. NÃO É VIRGEM E NÃO É CASADA, ENTÃO, VAGABUNDA, ENTÃO, ESTUPRE.
<G0> É cada uma :z
<edenc> G0: pessoas que pensam assim vão acabar sendo eliminadas por seleção natural
<edenc> Falta só legalizar aborto
<edenc> Tá quase lá
<edenc> Que o único jeito de um cara assim se reproduzir hoje em dia é estuprando
<edenc> Daí é só abortar e ajudar a humanidade
<G0> Meu Deus, estou maravilhado com este gênio , vejam mais uma citação 'Enquanto o “pedófilo” ama a criança, a mulher aborta e mata'
<G0> Hahahah
<G0> Nem parece que um sujeito desses passou na Fuvest
<Guest13914> Boa noite preciso de ajuda para colocar no pen drive
<Guest13914> ?
<G0> Não está conseguindo plugá-lo ?
<G0> Pera, como assim 'colocar no pen-drive' ?
<G0> Não está conseguindo escrever no pen-drive ?
<Crypt0> fala manos :)
<G0> Olá
<G0> <Guest13914>, você resolveu o problema ?
<Crypt0> G0, nossa cara hoje um squid configurado no debian 7 resolveu nao funcionar hahaha
<Crypt0> Debian doido, quase acaba com minha sexta kkkk
<G0> Hahahah
<edenc> Puxa vida, o squid sobreviveu esse tempo todo na surdina hein
<Crypt0> edenc, nem fala mano
<Crypt0> 3 anos rodando na paz atualizei o debian esse ano dps de 8 meses rodando legal ele deu um bug estranho dms
<Crypt0> o squi e o iptables
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<G0> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<FernandoBasso> Alguém aqui já estudou o K&R completo? (curiosidade)
<G0> Você pretende estudar C por ele ?
<FernandoBasso> G0, Queria estudar C e algoritmos.
<FernandoBasso> Mas queria estudar e LEMBRAR depois.
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho uma capacidade enorme de esquecer as coisas que estudo.
<G0> Heheh, eu também queria estudar C/C++
<G0> Mas a faculdade existe para te obrigar, no caso tenho que aprender Java
<G0> Nem é tão ruim assim, mas não é open-source :-/
<G0> Mas acho que a linguagem não importa tanto no momento
<G0> Eu gosto bastante deste site : http://algs4.cs.princeton.edu/home/
<FernandoBasso> G0, Eu estou estudando common lisp também.
<G0> Na verdade, Java não é tão ruim assim, pelo menos eu encontrei muito mais material do que C/C++
<FernandoBasso> E queria estudar o SICP também.
<G0> Esquece a primeira vírgula
<G0> Quando eu não sabia programar eu queria aprender Perl
<G0> Hahahah
<FernandoBasso> Perl é fera! Já estudei um pouco.
<FernandoBasso> Eu gosto meio que de todas as langs.
<FernandoBasso> Só tenho um certo pé atrás com linguagens mais corportivas/entreprise por algum motivo.
<G0> Eu também :z
<FernandoBasso> Por eu amar open source, parece que Java, .NET e coisas assim vão um pouco de encontro com o que eu acredito, e meio que fazem a gente depender de IDEs, coisa que eu abomino na maioria dos casos.
<G0> Eu sinto a mesma coisa
<G0> HAhahah, parece que quanto mais eu tento evito .NET
<G0> tento evitar linguagens corporativas, mais eu sou obrigado a aprendê-las *
<FernandoBasso> G0, Mas é bom aprender pelo menos uma dessas langs.
<G0> Eu sei mais de VB,ASP e Java do que Python,C e Js
<G0> Ai complica, não ?
<FernandoBasso> Acho que não complica.
<FernandoBasso> Depende.
<FernandoBasso> ASP e VB não se se são muito usadas ainda.
<FernandoBasso> Java tem mercado pra tudo que é tipo, de web a embeded.
<FernandoBasso> JS eu particularmente gosto bastante.
<FernandoBasso> E C também.
<FernandoBasso> astroo-, Quero ver sim.
<G0> Sim, mas quero dizer que eu me identifico muito com o open-source mas conheço mais das proprietárias
<edenc> perl é a linguagem do meu <3
<edenc> haha
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-15
<G0> É engraçado, eu sempre quis aprender e nunca começei
<edenc> Eu desenvolvi muitos sistemas em perl
<edenc> http://hop.perl.plover.com/book/
<edenc> Esse livro aqui é essencial na vida de um programador
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Por que?
<edenc> Porque é o ponto de encontro entre a programação imperativa e funcional
<G0> A propósito, alguém sabe como eu retorno um Array completo em Java ?
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Obrigado pelo link.
<edenc> hein?
<edenc> "array completo"?
<G0> Por exemplo, quando eu tento retornar o array {1,1,1,1,1} ele me devolve [I@7aca2076
<FernandoBasso> G0, Você retorna uma referência do array.
<G0> É, em vez de colocar em um loop e 'retornar' um por um
<edenc> Arrays são objetos em Java
<edenc> Você precisa retornar uma referência pro objeto array em questão
<FernandoBasso> G0, Talvez você devesse nos mostrar o código.
<FernandoBasso>  cat program.java | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' sprunge.us, por exemplo
<edenc> FernandoBasso: legal o sprunge, não conhecia
<FernandoBasso> :)
<FernandoBasso> Se colocar ?java no final da url, faz highlight em java, se não me engano.
<FernandoBasso> O mesmo para outras langs.
<edenc> Sempre usei https://metacpan.org/pod/App::Nopaste
<FernandoBasso> Ah! Esse -eu- não conhecia!
<edenc> Mas não precisar de ter um software específico instalado ajuda bastante
<edenc> Tipo se você tiver num server cagado precisando mostrar algo pra alguém é legal poder usar só o curl
<edenc> ou raios, telnet se estiver desesperado
<FernandoBasso> Como seria com telnet?
<edenc> conecta na porta 80 e fala http diretamente, haha
<FernandoBasso> Entendi. É que nunca usei telnet além de algum comando ou outro.
<FernandoBasso> Já usei pra assistir o startwars em ASCII, porém :p
<FernandoBasso> s/startwars/star wars/
<FernandoBasso> Acredito que já tenham visto.
<FernandoBasso> edenc, Eu gost do asciiquarium, feito em perl.
<FernandoBasso> Uma vez eu tinha um screensaver que tinha ele como uma das opções.
<edenc> ah
<edenc> Tive uma fase de fascinação com aalib e libcaca
<edenc> https://instagram.com/p/tYh_azDIuU
<FernandoBasso> Legal!
<edenc> http://textfiles.com/art/
<edenc> Essa é a url mais antiga que eu tenho na minha lista
<edenc> Tá no ar desde a década de 90
<FernandoBasso> Wow!
<FernandoBasso> Cool!
<edenc> Da época que se fazia ascii art na mão ainda haha
<FernandoBasso> Abri o "susan.art" no vim, e ficou colorido! Não entendi o que aconteceu.
<FernandoBasso> Ah, é um filetype mesmo. Que loucura.
<astroo-> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) Is Now Based on Linux Kernel 4.2 RC6  http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-now-based-on-linux-kernel-4-2-rc6-489226.shtml
<Crypt0> exit
<Rudolf> wrong!
<william__> Boa noite
<william__> uma breve pergunta, tenho o windows 10, porque quando vou instalar o Elementary OS como dual boot ele não detecta o SO do windows?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> Elementary OS e o que?
<william__> Baseado em ubuntu
<astroo-> ve o privado
<william__> Na verdade até fiz um teste com o ubuntu ultima versao LTS e também não detectou o windows, logo, não consegui particionar o hd sem afetar a parte aonde o windows estava
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Neo_> God morning
<FernandoBasso> What the...?!
<G0> Wut ?
<FernandoBasso> G0: Estudando?
<G0> Sim :D
<FernandoBasso> G0: O que significa o teu nick?
<FernandoBasso> G0: Eu também.
<FernandoBasso> Acordei as 5:20 hoje, não consegui mais dormir, então resolvi levantar e estudar.
<G0> <FernandoBasso>:Sei lá, eu coloquei qualquer coisa
<G0> Hahahah
<FernandoBasso> G0: Como é o teu processo para estudar?
<G0> <FernandoBasso>:Normalmente estudo por livros, eu primeiro leio o capítulo inteiro e depois crio código
<FernandoBasso> O que quer dizer com "crio código"? Implementa os exemplos do livro?
<G0> Eu resolvo os exercicios e busco mais codigo na Web
<FernandoBasso> E revisa regularmente?
<G0> Eu costumo criar arquivos de texto com códigos que eu acho interessante
<FernandoBasso> Eu faço mais ou menos parecido com você então.
<FernandoBasso> G0: Estava fazendo um exercício do K&R hoje. Contar número de chars, "palavras" e linhas.
<FernandoBasso> (C)
<FernandoBasso> Sofri muito pra conseguir fazer.
<FernandoBasso> Chega ser desanimador.
<G0> Sim, isto é comum
<FernandoBasso> Na verdade, não é exercício, e sim um exemplo que tem no livro. Mas eu tentei implementar ele "sem olhar".
<FernandoBasso> Mesmo eu já tendo digitado esse código e rodado o programa como está no livro há um tempo atrás.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<FernandoBasso> Oi.
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<FernandoBasso> Tudo não.
<G0> Olá
<mirqui> opa , quer falar?
<mirqui> e ai go :)?
<G0> Tudo normal, eu acho
<mirqui> 0.o papo brabo , está acontecendo algo?
<FernandoBasso> mirqui: O G0 e eu estávamos conversando sobre estudos.
<FernandoBasso> Eu perguntuei a ele como é o processo dele de estudar programação.
<FernandoBasso> mirqui: Se é programador também, se importaria de contar como é o seu processo de estudar?
<FernandoBasso> (ou como foi)
<mirqui> haaa bom , tranquilo então
<mirqui> não sou programador , só curioso
<mirqui> sempre gostei de eletrônica
<mirqui> e computadores tbm
<mirqui> ganhei meu primeiro pc com 14 anos
<mirqui> daqueles que ligava na tv
<mirqui> ganhei uns livros de eletrotécnica de um colega meu
<mirqui> com 8 anos ganhei um minilaboratório de quimica e física
<mirqui> e por ai vai
<FernandoBasso> mirqui: Sortudo!
<mirqui> ahaha pq?
<FernandoBasso> Eu tive internet com 28. PC com 26.
<FernandoBasso> Linux com 27.
<FernandoBasso> (aproximadamente, não lembro bem certinho)
<FernandoBasso> Antes tarde do que nunca :)
<mirqui> ahaha mas velho , meu pc não tinha internet , e isso só existia nos eua e em algumas faculdades aqui no brasil
<mirqui> meu primeiro pc era um cp400
<mirqui> gravava os programas em fita k7
<mirqui> não existia memória ram
<mirqui> 20 linhas de programação levava 5 min de gravação
<mirqui> bom , por um lado existia internet
<mirqui> mas era pelos correios , e demorava 1 mês para cada programa que se comprava
<FernandoBasso> haha
<mirqui> massssssssssss
<mirqui> bons tempos :)
<G0> Eu ganhei o meu primeiro com 11
<G0> Mas só sabia mexer no Paint
<G0> HAhahah
<mirqui> ahaha normal
<G0> Só foi aprender de verdade aos 16 :z
<mirqui> meu pai me conseguiu uma carcaça de um rádio transmissor , receptor uma vez
<mirqui> velho , a imaginação voava , muito legal
<mirqui> nos tinhamos uma caragem bem grande
<mirqui> cheia de peças de carro
<mirqui> bons tempos :)
<JAlexandreRezend> Bom dia,
<JAlexandreRezend> Existe algum site ou qualquer outro conteúdo na internet que ensine tudo sobre o sistema operacional ubuntu para pessoas que nunca tiveram contado com o sistema operacional?
<JAlexandreRezend> Muitas pessoas, como eu, não entende nada do sistema, e por isso, muitas das vezes, desiste por não ter um material sequencial que apresente de forma clara e sequencial a maneira correta de se utilizar o sistema operacilnal
<Rudolf> mas já foi embora
<Rudolf> povo apressado
<G0> Como ?
<G0> Eu realmente gostaria de saber o que isto significa
<Rudolf> G0: isto o q?
<G0> O fato do salem ficar sempre mudando o nome
<Rudolf> G0: conexão ruim?
<G0> Sempre de _salem para salem_ ou ao contrário
<G0> Isto é bastante suspeito
<Rudolf> G0: nops, deve ser comportamento do cliente dele
<Rudolf> G0: o meu vai de Rudolf para Rudolf_
<G0> O site de introdução a CC de princeton realmente é fantástico
<junior> Boa tarde!
<junior> Gostaria de saber como adicionar temas de fonte segura.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<junior> boa!
<junior> Gostaria de saber como adicionar temas de fonte segura.
<mirqui> procura no sempreupdate
<junior> isso é um site?
<mirqui> sim,
<mirqui> digita no google sempreupdate
<mirqui> é um site só sobre linux
<junior> fonte segura?
<mirqui> para saber se a fonte é segura , osa o wot
<mirqui> usa
<mirqui> wot é uma extenção que vc sabe se o site é seguro
<mirqui> melhor que o mcafee
<junior> Usar como?
<mirqui> qual navegador vc usa?
<junior> fire e chromium
<mirqui> o wot é uma extenção
<mirqui> para saber se o site é confiável ou não
<junior> uma extensão para o navegador?
<mirqui> vc pode tbm usar o bitdefender no firefox , tbm é extenção
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> eles bloqueiam malwares
<mirqui> se o site é confiável ele tem que estar em verde
<mirqui> ai , em tese a fonte é confiável
<junior> na central de aplicativo tem o wotsap, seria esse
<junior> ?
<mirqui> não , não é na central de aplicativos do linux , é em navegador , extenções
<mirqui> no chromium é wot of trust
<mirqui> no firefox deve ser a mesma coisa
<G0> Vocês sabem programar bem ?
<mirqui> eu não , sei pouca coisa
<G0> Eu tenho um desafio :D
<junior> beleza vou ter que sair agora e depois pesquiso! Valeu!
<mirqui> haha procura outro então
<mirqui> mas fala , vou ver se lembro de algumacoisa dos tempos la em barbasena :)
<junior> pesquisar o wot of trust
<junior> valeu, fui!
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<mirqui> go , fala ai?
<G0> A entrada é um número, a saída deve ser o número de codificações possíveis deste número.Por exemplo, digamos que o número seja '25114',você pode codificar isto como 'BEAN'(2/5/1/14), 'BEAAD'(2/5/1/1/4)
<G0> 'YAN'(25/1/14),'YKD'(25,11,4)
<mirqui> entrada e saida de número sabia só retornando um valor , mais para matemática
<mirqui> não para programação em sí
<mirqui> isso é sobre o que?
<G0> Como assim, sobre o quê ?
<G0> É combinatória, mas o jeito mais fácil é resolver por programação
<mirqui> haaa
<mirqui> faz muito tempo que aprendi a programar , acho que maus de 25 anos
<G0> Entendeu ? por exemplo, se o número for '111' você tem 'AAA','AN','NA'
<G0> Então a saída é 3
<mirqui> te faço outro desafio :)
<mirqui> que significa a expressão i/0 ?
<mirqui> ou l/0 ?
<G0> Ué, isto é muito subjetivo
<mirqui> não , é real , ou integer ? 1/0 ?
<G0> 1/0 ?
<G0> Indeterminação
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> não , uma operação ilegal
<mirqui> numca se divide nada por zero :)
<G0> Pode se dividir, mas é uma indeterminação
<mirqui> não , da erro direto
<G0> Isto na programação
<mirqui> um programa é uma coisa lógica , mais lógico é o pc , logo não se compra a crédito
<mirqui> sim , verdade :)
<G0> Matematicamente 0 divide qualquer número, mas é indeterminado
<G0> Quer dizer, não existe uma solução
<mirqui> sim , d'sempre zero
<mirqui> da
<mirqui> é a defínição mais certa que existe
<mirqui> diferente do integer long
<G0> Não, 0 divide n não significa 0/n
<mirqui> ahaha calma , estou só brincando
<mirqui> mas que é é :)
<G0> é o que ?
<G0> HAhahah
<mirqui> tú não tem nada
<mirqui> vai dividir para 5 pessoas
<mirqui> o qe elas vão receber ?
<mirqui> :)
<G0> Matematicamente isto é um equívoco,você tem 2*pi balas e quer dividir para pi pessoas
<G0> Quantas balas cada uma recebe ?
<mirqui> pi é uma dizima periódica
<G0> Ou -1 balas para 1 pessoa
<mirqui> 3,14151684 e lá se vai
<G0> Sim
<mirqui> estou dizendo que :
<G0> Mas a pergunta é quantas balas cada pessoa recebe ?
<mirqui> em não tenho nem uma bala
<G0> 2*pi balas para pi pessoas
<mirqui> ai 2pi rd , grado ou raios
<mirqui> tem um monte de explicação
<mirqui> essa não é a resposta nem a pergunta certa
<G0> Ué, por quê ?
<mirqui> olha minha pergunta
<mirqui> eu não tenho nem uma bala
<mirqui> ai vem 5 pessoas me pedirem balas
<mirqui> o que eu vou dizer a elas ?
<G0> Estou dizendo que este tipo de questão não significa nada matematicamente
<mirqui> que não tenho balas
<mirqui> sim , significa tudo
<G0> Matemática é uma ciência abstrata
<mirqui> abstrata ????
<mirqui> numca ví ahaha
<G0> Não é capaz de explicar absolutamente nada que não seja relacionado à matemática
<mirqui> é o pão pão , queijo queijo cara
<G0> Não conheço este ditado
<G0> Hahahah
<mirqui> sim , existem muitas coisas sem explicação
<mirqui> masssssssss
<mirqui> matemática é uma ciência exata
<G0> Defina-me ciência exata
<mirqui> algo que tem início meio e fim
<G0> Não cara
<mirqui> pode ser explicada pelo meio ciêntífico
<mirqui> comparação
<mirqui> amostragem
<mirqui> método científico
<mirqui> simples
<G0> O método científico não se aplica matemática
<G0> a matemática *
<mirqui> se aplica a tudo , ainda mais em matemática
<G0> Não cara, você não pode deduzir as coisas em matemática
<mirqui> estudei matemática e estatística
<mirqui> e lá estavam o métido científico
<mirqui> metodo
<mirqui> não na conclusão , mas na composição de fórmulas sim
<mirqui> x y , z por exemplo
<G0> Como ?
<mirqui> regra de três
<mirqui> tem-se um número
<mirqui> quero saber quanto por sento tenho
<mirqui> , isso é o que ?
<mirqui> suposição
<mirqui> onde vem a crteza
<mirqui> da formula
<mirqui> certeza
<G0> A certeza vem da análise matemática
<G0> Não da fórmula
<mirqui> e analise matemática serve para ?
<mirqui> ter a certeza :)
<mirqui> qual o melhor meio de se conseguir a serteza?
<mirqui> atraves da fórmula
<G0> Não, da prova
<mirqui> e a prova se consegue como?
<G0> Através de axiomas já definidos
<mirqui> ahaha velho , que tem a ver medicina com isso?
<G0> Você não prova que a soma de 1 + 1/2 + 1/4 ... é igual a 2 pelo método científico
<G0> Como assim, medicina ?
<mirqui> isso que vc chama de axiomas
<G0> Procura no google o que são axiomas
<mirqui> são paços
<mirqui> uma formula matemática
<mirqui> para ser conhecida , por exemplo 1+2+3
<mirqui> leva um certo tempo para ser confeccionada
<mirqui> atravez da adição
<mirqui> como se configurou a adição?
<G0> definição
<mirqui> atraves de que povo fez a descoberta
<mirqui> no caso matemáticva
<mirqui> matematica
<G0> Ninguém descobriu nada, foi definido assim
<mirqui> me parece que foram os orientais , turcos parece
<mirqui> ahaha não
<mirqui> se fosse assim , estariamos ainda no tempo das cavernas
<G0> Não cara
<mirqui> e não teriamos chegado a precisão de um relógio atômico
<G0> Também não
<mirqui> bom, encurtando a conversa
<mirqui> no enem  , ou no prouni ou nas séries escolares
<mirqui> a matemática é em humanas ou exatas :)?
<G0> Exata, mas isto não significa nada
<mirqui> o.0 hoooo
<mirqui> mas tudo bem , cada um com seu cada um :)
<G0> A discussão não era sobre se matemática é uma ciência exata
<G0> ou não
<mirqui> ai já não sei , eu digo que é , vc diz que não
<mirqui> mas á matemática sua é sua , a minha é a minha :)
<G0> Eu não disse que não é
<G0> Chamar a matemática de ciência abstrata não significa excluí-la de outra classificação
<mirqui> ai vc quem sabe :)
<mirqui> acho que vou tomar um café , volto logo
<G0> Tudo bem
<hggdh> mirqui: em qualquer algebra onde "0" é a representação do conjunto vazio (e o elemento neutro de uma operação definida como adição), n/0 não é definido ("n" sendo qualquer valor)
<hggdh> no campo Real e Complexo, no entanto, n/x quando x tende a zero *pode (ou não) ser difinido
<G0> Acredito que n/0 pode ser definido fora do conjunto dos Complexos
<G0> Acho que não existe utilidade em definir, mas pode
<hggdh> nõ, divisão por zero não é possível
<G0> Não é possível em C, mas sqrt(-1) não é possível em R
<G0> Entendeu a minha idéia ?
<G0> Você pode definir um conjunto numérico onde divisão por zero está definida
<G0> Só não deve haver nada interessante em definir
<G0> Hahahah
<Lorival> Olá, boa tarde; queria saber de algum programa para ubuntu que torna o pen-drive bootável
<Lorival> Os que achei era em EXE, e p/ ubuntu é DEB
<G0> Hmm
<G0> Existem muitos, eu não me lembro de nenhum
<G0> Hahahah
<Lorival> hm...
<G0> Existe um no proprio Ubuntu
<G0> Você já tentou ?
<Lorival> vi no site sobre isso.... só q os passos q ele dar era p/ versões antigas hehehe, como sou iniciante ñ consigo saber onde é cada coisa
<Lorival> ele fala do USBCreator
<Lorival> manda clicar no botão Sistema e depois administração...
<G0> O que exatamente você quer fazer ?
<hggdh> Lorival: http://unetbootin.github.io/
<Lorival> humm, achei aqui... agora em Armazenados no espaço adicional reservado eu coloco qnts gigas?
<Lorival> valeu: hggdh... vou ver esse
<Lorival> humm, coloquei aqui... valeu pela ajuda
<clesio> eu baixei o arquivo , e agora como faço pra instalar por pen drive não drive de cd
<G0> Você baixou um arquivo .iso ?
<clesio> sim iso
<G0> Usa o startup disk creator
<G0> Você está usando o Ubuntu, não ?
<clesio> não
<clesio> tenho que baixar,
<G0> Eh
<G0> Por que veio na sala Ubuntu-br ?
<clesio> porque eu quero aprender
<clesio> eu uso windows xp
<clesio> quero trocar
<clesio> ok
<G0> <clesio> http://unetbootin.github.io/
<clesio> Obrigado
<Vitor> gente preciso de ajuda aqui... alguem pode ?
<G0> Mas é claro
<Vitor> nao consigo atualizar o sistema
<Vitor> esta numa versao antiga
<G0> Que versão ?
<Vitor> primeiro era 8 dai atualizou para 10
<Vitor> mais queria aquela 14
<Vitor> so que da sempre um erro
<G0> Que erro ?
<Vitor> esta em ingês
<Vitor> pera ai vou fazer de volta
<Vitor> ai ja digo o erro
<Vitor> so nao sei se estou fazendo certo pra atuaçizar ... e administacao-gerenciador de pacotes ?
<Vitor> atualizar*
<Vitor> aparece isso
<Vitor> Não foi possível baixar todos os índices de repositórios  O repositório pode não estar mais disponível ou pode não ter sido possível entrar em contato com o mesmo devido a problemas de rede. Caso esteja disponível, uma versão mais antiga do índice que falhou será usada. Senão o repositório será ignorado. Verifique sua conexão de rede e certifique-se de que o endereço do repositório esteja correto nas preferências
<Vitor> entao ?
<Vitor> no gerenciador de atualizacoes aparece isso
<Vitor> Sua versão do Ubuntu não é mais suportada  Você não obterá mais nenhuma correção de segurança ou atualização crítica. Por favor atualize seu sistema para uma versão mais recente do Ubuntu Linux.
<G0> Vê se ajuda : http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=6631
<G0> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=68876.0
<Vitor> mais aqui nem comeca a baixar a atualizacao e ja diz que nao pode porque uso uma versao antiga
<Vitor> muito confuso
<G0> Pera, você não disse isso
<G0> Hmm
<G0> EU não vi
<Vitor> ixxiii ... pelo jeito vou ter que colocar o windows de volta ... e eu odeio windows
<G0> Ué, qualquer coisa é só instalar outra versão
<G0> O melhor mesmo é desinstalar esta
<G0> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/DIA/Nao-consigo-atualizar-meu-linux-ubuntu-1010-para-1104
<Vitor> tem como baixar a recente e instalar atraves dessa sem precisar ter que gravar emm um DVD
<G0> Cara, acho que não
<G0> Mas você pode usar um pen-drive
<Vitor> hum... so que tem que mudar uma coisa da placa mae e eu nem sei fazer isso ... vou deixar quito mesmo ...
<Vitor> mais uma coisa
<Vitor> nao tem itunes pro linux
<Vitor> ?
<Rudolf> não
<Vitor> hum...
<KurtKraut> Vitor, iTunes é um dos piores softwares que conheço desde 1994. Acredite, tudo que você faz nele você consguirá fazer em outros softwares mais leves e mais confiáveis do que ele.
<Vitor> bom.. muito obrigado pela ajuda
<G0> Hahahah
<Vitor> o problema e que nao da pra sincronizar com o celular e o tablet
<Vitor> dai so o itunes sincronisa
<Vitor> sincroniza
<Vitor> enfim
<KurtKraut> Vitor, Também larguei os produtos da Apple por causa disso.
<KurtKraut> Vitor, Não só por causa disso, porque são ruins também. Mas outros produtos permitem você sincronizar o que quiser, quando quiser e com diversos softwares.
<Vitor> eu tinha um macbook ai ele estragou e ia ficar muiti caro pra arrumar ai rsolvi usar o computador que estava seculos guardado
<Vitor> ai ele estava no ubuntu 8
<Vitor> atualizei pra esse 10
<KurtKraut> Vitor, Sugestão pessoal minha: pare de comprar produtos Apple. Tenho asco dessa marca agora.
<Vitor> e nao consigo atualizar mais
<Vitor> ai gente ... so queria atualizar o computador
<KurtKraut> Vitor, Tive vários iPhones, 2 iPads e gerenciei uma frota com mais de 60 iMacs. Um verdadeiro pesadelo.
<G0> Eu acho que já disse o que dá para fazer :-/
<Vitor> ta bom ... obrigado ... hahah  e vou ver o que faço aqui
<Rudolf> vocês nem para falar que ele pode tentar fazer as atualizações versão a versão
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<G0> Acho que é mais seguro instalar do zero
<G0> Hahahah
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<G0> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> G0: com certeza é mais seguro
<Rudolf> G0: mas enquanto isso ele se diverte
<Rudolf> ou não
<G0> Hahahah
<G0> <Rudolf> veja este problema : https://codefights.com/challenge/C9DzajGj3QuZKeAkA
<FernandoBasso> Tentando aprender usar o gdb. gdb ./program aí eu digito help print e help printf. Acho difícil aprender usar só lendo esses mans e helps.
<FernandoBasso> Não tem exemplos nem nada...
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: nada como ter um mestre nessas horas
<G0> Alguém tem uma idéia de como eu faço para meu notebook só reconhecer um monitor externo ? Deixar de reconhecer a dele
<G0> Eu quero acessar a BIOS pelo monitor externo
<FernandoBasso> G0, xrandr --output LVDS1 --off --output VGA1 --auto (assim que faço no arch quando estou com openbox)
<FernandoBasso> LVDS1 é o do notebook, e VGA1 é o externo.
<FernandoBasso> xrandr mostra algumas infos.
<FernandoBasso> Ah, mas antes de chegar no sistema operacional não sei se tem como fazer.
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Por isso digo que quando alguém usa o rtfm, nem sempre é a solução.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: hhhaahha
<FernandoBasso> "Como faço X?" --> resposta: "rtfm"
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: mas dae querer que um cara te pegue no colo, também não
<FernandoBasso> Manuais *nix não são muito bons não.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: a melhro resposta ainda é rtfm
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Melhor não. Depende do caso.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: se vc for incompetente para isso, vai ter que achar um mestre
<FernandoBasso> Melhor as vezes, outras vezes não, na minha opinião.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: aí a pergunta é: SEJA MEU MESTRE?
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Sou incompetente pra ler o help do gdb então?
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: parece que sim
<FernandoBasso> Ou incompetente para entendê-lo?
<Rudolf> ou ambos
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Não.
<FernandoBasso> Incompetente quem escreveu essa doc.
<FernandoBasso> Incompetente pra escrever docs, no caso.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: bom, veja a quantidade de pessoas que aprendem a usar um programa apenas com a documentação
<FernandoBasso> Não necessáriamente incompetente para outras coisas.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: apenas com tentativa e erro
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Eu também aprendo bastante assim.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: então, você achou algo que seu cérebro AINDA não assimilou
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: mas não to me achando não
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: não me entenda mal
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: to apanhando com meu projeto de pesquisa
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Eu acho que você tem razão, mas acho que estou certo em alguns pontos também.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: e só está saindo pq meu orientador é um baita de um matemático
<FernandoBasso> (gdb) help printf printf "printf format string", arg1, arg2, arg3, ..., argn This is useful for formatted output in user-defined commands.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: não tem livro de cálculo avançado que me ajude a entender uma singularidade
<FernandoBasso> Esse é -todo- o help do printf. :)
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, e se tivesse, deveria ser compreensível, útil.
<FernandoBasso> E não um puzzle. Pois o help, supostamente, é pra evitar a gente ficar dando tiro na lua.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: disse-me uma professora de engenharia de software
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: que essa é uma falha do modelo software livre
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: distancia entre usuário e desenvolvedor
<FernandoBasso> Faz sentido.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: eles desenvolvem baseando-se no que precisam
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: bem depois vem o que o usuário precisa
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: o que fazer?
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: participar mais ativamente no desenvolvimento
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: vá ajudar a documentar o gdb
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Eu, durante a faculdade, consegui dois livros de matemática empresatados. Um era inútil (mesmo com o mesmo conteúdo do outro). O outro era útil, compreensível, com exemplos e coisas do tipo.
<FernandoBasso> Claro que isso é discutível, pois "o óbvio só é óbvio para a mente preparada."
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: provavelmente o útil era para se pensar pouco
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: o inútil era para se pensar muito
<FernandoBasso> Então, talvez o livro inútil pra eu, pode ser útil para outra pessoa mais matematicamente preparada.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: isso
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Você tem razão nesses pontos. Ainda assim, as docs poderiam ser um pouco mais "user-friendly", eu acho.
<FernandoBasso> aqui no arch, `man rename` tem uns exemplos no final.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: ajude a ser mais user-friendly
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: participe do projeto
<FernandoBasso> A man do `find` tem exemplos também.
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Você tem razão.
<FernandoBasso> Vou ver se consigo fazer algo a respeito.
<FernandoBasso> Eu já contribuí um pouco com as docs de JS da MDN.
<FernandoBasso> As do PHP, é quase impossível contribuir, então não perdi tempo.
<FernandoBasso> Vou tentar com essa do gdb talvez.
<FernandoBasso> Eu entendo, porém, que documentação não é tutorial.
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Sobre o que é o seu projeto?
<FernandoBasso> Puxa. Vou ali no mercado com a minha lady. Já volto.
<Rudolf> FernandoBasso: cálculo fracionário
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Logo volto aí você me conta melhor.
<FernandoBasso> uns 20 mins estou de volta.
<G0> Interessante, eu me lembro que no E.M. eu queria estudar Análise funcional
<G0> Hahahah
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, Desculpe minha saída repentinda da conversa (ordens superiores :D).
<FernandoBasso> Rudolf, fale mais sobre o seu projeto (se não se incomodar).
<FernandoBasso> Eu não sou grande conhecedor de matemática, mas tenho grande apreciação pela área e seus praticantes.
<G0> Eu sempre gostei de resolver problemas difíceis, só não estou cursando matemática porque sei que não vou ficar muito a frente da média
<FernandoBasso> Por que faz tal afirmação, G0?
<G0> Porque eu não comecei a me dedicar muito cedo, também não ganhei prêmios
<FernandoBasso> G0, E no que acha que será "um destaque" então?
<FernandoBasso> Programação?
<G0> Sim
<FernandoBasso> E comecou na programação antes que na matemática? Já ganhou prêmios?
<G0> Ainda não
<G0> Hahahah
<FernandoBasso> Então, não faz sentido a tua lógica de "não ficar muito a frente da média em matemática".
<FernandoBasso> Acho que não é impossível, embora não seria fácil.
<G0> É claro que este não é o único motivo
<FernandoBasso> Pois gostar da área é um grade aliado.
<G0> Eu gosto dos dois, ué
<FernandoBasso> Então, estude os dois :)
<FernandoBasso> Uma vez conheci um dentista que -destruia- na guitarra.
<FernandoBasso> Mas pensa nun cara fodástico tocando guitarra, e multiplique por 2.
<FernandoBasso> s/num/em um/
<FernandoBasso> E diziam que ele era o melhor dentista lá da região dele (não era da minha cidade).
<G0> Mas eu estou estudando os dois
<G0> Só não estou me aprofundando na matemática
<G0> Pelo menos não na que eu não utilizarei
<FernandoBasso> Então parabéns!
<G0> Obrigado, eu acho
<FernandoBasso> :)
<G0> Hahahah
<G0> E você, meu caro ?
<FernandoBasso> O que tem eu?
<FernandoBasso> Sobre o que estudo?
<G0> É, por aí
<FernandoBasso> Eu estudei (e ainda estudo) música, inglês, programação, linux, psicologia, comportamento humano, vocabulário (en, e pt-br), comunicação, e vou tentar iniciar algumas pesquisas e estudos sobre finanças e investimentos financeiros (tem outras coisas que não mencionei, mas essas são as principais, eu acho).
<FernandoBasso> Fui professor particular de música, dei aulas de inglês no CCAA por 3.5 anos também. Experiências muito enriquecedoras.
<G0> Interessante
<FernandoBasso> G0, Tenho um certo interesse de trabalhar com couch também. Mas nem sei bem por onde começar. Moro num lugar que não há muitos cursos e oportunidades nessa área.
<G0> Lega cara, eu gostaria de aprender mais sobre economia
<G0> Me parece fantástico
<licensed> alguma alternativa pro itunes?
<astroo-> existe varias
<FernandoBasso> G0, Eu vi umas coisas que me mudaram. Nessa lista eu incluo "Accelerated Learning Techniques" do Brian Tracy, "The Luck Factor" do mesmo autor. Depois, falando de filosofia de vida "Living Your Best Life Ever" do Jim Ron, emais recentemente "Outliers, The History Of Success" e "Thinking Fast and Slow" (que virou nobel).
<FernandoBasso> Essas lista me mudou pra melhor.
<G0> Obrigado pelas indicaçoes
<FernandoBasso> G0, No nasso passado, ouvi um áudio livro com minha lady, "pai rico pai pobre"
<FernandoBasso> A coisa mais importante que aprendi na vida sobre finanças (eu acho), é saber a diferenças de "ativos" e "passivos".
<FernandoBasso> Fiquei indignado.
<FernandoBasso> Sempre estudei um pouco de tudo, e só com 35 anos eu tive contato com essas duas palavras no contexto financeiro pela primeira vez.
<FernandoBasso> Por que raios eu nunca ouvi falar disso antes, eu pensei...
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho uma vida razoável hoje, mas penso quanto melhor eu podia estar (e quanto mais eu poderia estar contribuindo com outras coisas se tivesse melhor) se eu tivesse aprendido certas coisas antes.
<FernandoBasso> Impressionante como a gente perde tempo aprendendo coisas inúteis na vida.
<FernandoBasso> E aprendendo crenças limitadoras...
<G0> Realmente
<FernandoBasso> Pois inútil ainda passa, mas aprendendo coisa contraproducente é muito pior.
<FernandoBasso> Bem que o Mestre Yoda disse, "you must unlearn what you have learned."
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-16
<akfj> olá, tentei bootar meu pen-drive p/ colocar uma imagem ISO do ubuntu - com um programa do ubuntu, e não conseguir completar o boot em outro pc....
<astroo-> ola
<akfj> gostaria de saber se o programa do ubuntu ñ consegue fazer isso direito...
<astroo-> viste o site oficial do ubuntu como fazer a instalaçao?
<akfj> aí tentei formatar o pen p/ fazer novamente e agora o pen ñ tá sendo reconhecido pelo meu pc...
<akfj> e agora q meu pen não está sendo reconhecido pelo pc?
<akfj> na hora de formatá-lo eu cliquei na opção de: todos as máquinas... alguma coisa lá FAT
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<akfj> humm flww
<akfj> olá... astroo, se isso ajudar, instalando um programa: USB viwer ele mostrou esse mensagem
<akfj> Can not open the file /sys/kernel/debug/usb/devices   Verify that you have USB compiled into your kernel,   have the USB core modules loaded, and have the   usbdevfs filesystem mounted.
<astroo-> mais nao sei
<akfj> ahh vlww
<akfj> olá, tentei bootar meu pen-drive e parece que não deu muito certo... Depois na hora que formatei cliquei na opção de ser reconhecido em todas as máquinas, (alguma coisa) FAT agora meu pen não está sendo reconhecido pelo pc.... meu sistema é ubuntu
<sUbMuNdO> boa noite, alguem sabe algum tutorial para formatar o celular lg e615(f) pelo pc com ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> sUbMuNdO, Se você achar um tutorial que seja pra Linux e não explicitamente para Ubuntu irá servir.
<sUbMuNdO> pq quando o celular reinicia aparece uma tela aqui com "notice" e um triangulo com exclamacao!
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> sUbMuNdO: acho que tu bricou seu celular
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<sUbMuNdO> nem restaurando as configuracoes de fabrica pelo celular ta indo
<oliverio> alguém aí usa o deezer?
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Devo começar a usar mês que vem por conta da TIM, por quê?
<oliverio> KurtKraut, queria saber sobre essa promoção aí..
<oliverio> KurtKraut, você paga R$ 12,90 e pode ouvi ilimitado?
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Não conheço os planos do Deezer e sim do Rdio, do qual sou cliente já a alguns anos.
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Mas todos, Rdio, Spotify, Deezer e Netflix seguem essa lógica: você paga um valor fixo para uso ilimitado
<oliverio> KurtKraut, mas.. vamos lá! os R$ 12,90 no caso é apenas para você poder ouvi ilimitado no Deezer. pra fazer ligação e acessar internet é por fora, correto?
<KurtKraut> oliverio, hein?! De onde você tirou o R$12,90. De que oferta você está falando comigo.
<oliverio> aliás, R$ 9,90 né?
<oliverio> KurtKraut, resolvi experimentar hoje o Deezer, já tinha visto um rapaz lá no trabalho usando, e num é que o negócio é show? :P
<oliverio> nunca gostei do Spotify, achava meio bagunçado.
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Você está chegando atrasado nesse mundo :P Isso existe há muito tempo
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Eu experimentei todos e o que mais gostei foi o Rdio. Mas migrei para um plano da TIM que me dá o Deezer se graça
<KurtKraut> *de graça
<oliverio> KurtKraut, eu conhecia faz anos, o problema é que preferia ter as músicas armazenadas.
<oliverio> KurtKraut, no início, nem todas as bandas que eu queria tinha lá a disposição.
<oliverio> KurtKraut, hoje eu vi que 90% tem lá, com excessão de algumas bandas ainda.
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Esses produtos permitem armazenar as músicas nos seus dispositivos, mas com DRM.
<Thales> Para que ter músicas armazenadas ? :/
<KurtKraut> Só ouço no carro offline, streaming não dá. Ouço as músicas armazenadas no meu telefone.
<KurtKraut> Thales, Ouvir streaming dirigindo não dá. Engasga muito a música.
<Thales> Mas no carro, há outras formas melhores de ouvir música que pelo celular.
<oliverio> Pois é, eu vou migrar pra o Deezer, mas vou continuar com as músicas no HD externo, apenas vou excluir de todas as máquinas e do meu celular.
<oliverio> Thales, quais?
<KurtKraut> Thales, Que outras formas melhores do que ouvir as músicas que eu gosto, na ordem que eu gosto dentro do meu carro?
<Thales> oliverio, o próprio som do carro. Deixa um pendrive lá preparado para tal.
<KurtKraut> Thales, Se você falar em CD ou rádio FM, sua vida estará em risco.
<KurtKraut> Thales, ... assim você me envergonha em público.
<Thales> KurtKraut, por quê?
<KurtKraut> Thales, Há mais de 10 anos inventaram algo chamado bluetooth, presente em telefones e no aparelho de rádio dos carros.
<Thales> KurtKraut, por quê você quer ocupar espaço no seu celular com música se dá para evitar isso?
<oliverio> no meu pen drive que fica direto no aparelho de som do carro só tem música que ouço em festas, ou seja, músicas que não ouço pra curti no dia-a-dia. haha
<oliverio> é um pen drive empestado de brega e forró pra ligar no último volume do meu som automotivo
<oliverio> isso eu não ouço no dia-a-dia, e nem tenho saco, na verdade
<KurtKraut> Thales, Ficar com pendrive pendurado no aparelho de som no carro, ter que ficar copiando, pirateando e caçando música na internet. Se você esquecer de por a música previamente no pendrive você não ouve ... poutz... muito século passado isso.
<Thales> KurtKraut, ué... esse é o mesmo procedimento que você faz no spotify... se você esquecer de colocar sua música preferida, você não vai escutá-la.
<KurtKraut> Thales, 2015 chegou. Esses aplicativos de música identificam músicas do seu gosto, mandam para os dispositivos que você quiser (desde que rodem iOS ou Android) e você ouve suas músicas favoritas onde estiver
<Thales> KurtKraut, pare de bancar o moderno.
<KurtKraut> Thales, Nops. Se eu tive uma vontade incontrolável de ouvir 'Fuscão Preto' de Adair José e não estiver previamente baixado, posso recorrer ao streaming.
<Thales> KurtKraut, ué, você mesmo disse que não dá pra escutar streaming dirigindo...
<KurtKraut> Thales, Dou 4 cliques e ploft, estou com a música.
<oliverio> eu tou fazendo de tudo pra me livrar de serviços offline: uso netflix há anos, uso o dropbox para armazenamento de apostilas, livros, documentos, estou começando a usar agora o deezer, uso o trello para controle de vida, etc.
<KurtKraut> Thales, tá bom Thales, tá bom. Ainda tá usando disquete de 3,5 para guardar seus .doc? :P
<oliverio> no meu HD interno só tem o Ubuntu 15.04 e só, mais nada!
<Thales> KurtKraut, não estou, uso as mesmas tecnologias que você, apenas estamos discutindo o por quê de você querer ocupar espaço de seu celular com músicas se pode deixar isso na "nuvem" (como vc mesmo constatou agora há pouco) :P
<oliverio> aí no meu HD externo armazeno fotos desde 2005 separado organizadamente por pastas/ano.
<KurtKraut> Thales, Simples engenheiro em telecomunicações: há momentos em que a largura de banda das operadoras GSM é boa e dá para baixar. Há momentos que não.,
<oliverio> eu vou ligar pra TIM amanhã pra saber dessa promoção e já assinar.
<KurtKraut> Thales, Dirijo diariamente 1h30min entre Campinas e São Paulo e na maioria da estrada só tem EDGE. Passo boa parte do trajeto ouvindo músicas previamente armazenadas.
<oliverio> <Netflix, Deezer, Kindle Unlimited, VPS> no meu cartão!
<KurtKraut> Thales, No caminho de casa para o trabalho a cobertura 4G é respeitável, vou ouvindo streaming.
<oliverio> falar nessas coisas, KurtKraut ..
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Observe que há planos da TIM com Deezer já incluso. Talvez valha a pena fazer upgrade de plano
<oliverio> te falei que tou pra comprar um tablet, né?
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Faça isso não. Quem trabalha com computador e usa computador para se divertir sobra pouco tempo para um tablet ter alguma serventia
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Esse plano já tem Deezer: http://www.tim.com.br/sp/para-voce/planos/pos-pago/liberty-express-mais
<oliverio> estou gostando do Kindle, é ótimo pra lê livros, não se compara com nada! mas a experiência de lê PDF de livros técnicos na nossa área não é boa ainda. ainda mais quando o livro tem imagens, códigos, linha de comando, etc.
<KurtKraut> oliverio, É para este plano para o qual eu migrei
<Thales> KurtKraut, eu entendo essas limitações, que seriam contornadas se tivessemos um bom serviço de internet móvel.
<Thales> KurtKraut, como você falou, estamos em 2015. Depender de computação offline é tão anos 90...
<KurtKraut> Thales, Outra coisa útil: nessa última ida minha aos EUA não peguei sim card pré-pago. Ou seja, toda minha trilha sonora do dia a dia estava previamente offline no meu celular.
<oliverio> KurtKraut, pô, mas o tablet não vai ser pra mais nada além de lê minhas apostilas e livros em PDF, que por sinal são bastante não lidos ainda.
<KurtKraut> Thales, E nos voos também... não enlouqueci graças a essas músicas :P
<oliverio> KurtKraut, não gosto de jogar, o tablet vai servi apenas pra leitura mesmo.
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Já tive uns 3 tablets e todos viraram peso de papel.
<oliverio> KurtKraut, mas conta pra mim: você comprou com qual intuito?
<Thales> KurtKraut, até mesmo em aviões à bordo há serviços de internet com débitos decentes :P
<KurtKraut> oliverio, O primeiro eu comprei, os outros eu ganhei de presente.
<Thales> KurtKraut, mas enfim, nossa discussão não vai nos levar a lugar algum :D
<oliverio> KurtKraut, teve algum intuito na compra do primeiro? você precisava pra algo específico?
<Thales> KurtKraut, até mesmo em aviões, quando à bordo, há serviços de internet com débitos decentes :P*
<oliverio> já salvei uma porrada de álbuns no Deezer e tou curtindo os sons aqui. ô negócio bom!
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Sim, estava liderando um time de desenvolvimento que tinha gente fazendo mobile apps
<oliverio> vou esperar os 15 dias gratuitos e assinar ;)
<oliverio> KurtKraut, foi passageiro, então né.. taí o motivo.
<oliverio> KurtKraut, vou comprar com o intuito de lê livros e apostilas e isso eu quero pro resto da minha vida, digamos..
<oliverio> nem ligo pra jogos, e pra acessar internet tenho o notebook, celular, computador (tou até pensando em anunciar no olx, faz mais de 1 ano que está no guarda-roupa)
<Thales> KurtKraut, e só para que fique público: quando falo em pendrive, não estou estimulando a pirataria. Há formas de você ter as músicas de forma digital legalmente, pagando por elas.
<KurtKraut> Thales, Tô julgando o fato de fazer ou não fazer pirataria. O que recomendo é deixar as músicas num dispositivo inteligente.
<KurtKraut> Usar um app de músicas por subscription é como ter um apt-get para músicas, é muito bom :D
<Thales> KurtKraut, eu sei disso, mas pelo jeito que você falou, pareceu que eu estava estimulando a pirataria. Longe de mim.
<oliverio> KurtKraut, o link da promoção que você me passou é um absurdo de caro, ta louco?
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Por que um absurdo de caro?
<oliverio> pagar R$74,90 por mês num plano de celular hoje em dia? haha
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Eu estou pegando esse plano mais por conta da internet
<Thales> oliverio, Presumo que esse preço é por conta da internet.
<Thales> oliverio, para você ter um serviço de dados decente no BR, ainda custa "caro", infelizmente.
<Thales> oliverio, e na verdade, a tendência é só se utilizar serviço de dados...
<Thales> oliverio, por exemplo, você pode fazer uma ligação usando a infra internet (VoIP).
<Thales> oliverio, WhatsApp que o diga.
<oliverio> pra mim, não é vantagem ainda não.
<Thales> oliverio, então, serviço de voz e SMS tradicionais tem ficado no passado.
<Thales> oliverio, me diga a ultima vez que você mandou um SMS ao invés de usar mensageiros como WhatsApp ou Telegram.
<oliverio> WhatsApp basta desativar o download das mídia automático e usar apenas pra trocar mensagem de texto. o Deezer é só ativar o pacote de R$ 9,90 pra ouvi ilimitado.
<oliverio> e você pegar um pacote de 10MB ao dia de internet está ótimo.
<KurtKraut> oliverio, O de 10mb para mim infelizmente não serve. Chego a consumir mais que isso por dia.
<oliverio> saudades da época que eu era internet ilimitada :(
<Thales> oliverio, E que milagre é esse que você vai fazer para que 10MB seja suficientes para você escutar suas músicas diariamente pelo Deezer ? :P
<oliverio> KurtKraut, mas é porque você navega no dia-a-dia no celular, né?
<Thales> oliverio, E que milagre é esse que você vai fazer para que 10MB sejam suficientes para você escutar suas músicas diariamente pelo Deezer ? :P
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Nops, mas se passo o dia inteiro na rua, uso muito.
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Principalmente Waze e email
<oliverio> Thales, a TIM está com uma parceria com o Deezer e você assinando um pacote de R$ 9,90 no mês, você tem Deezer ilimitado.
<oliverio> KurtKraut, usa o Waze pra que?
<Thales> oliverio, eles não contabilizam esse trafego para o Deezer?
<oliverio> e-mail eu até uso, mas apenas pra lê/enviar texto, o tráfego não é absurdo.
<KurtKraut> Agora é a vez do oliverio me envergonhar na frente dos outros.
<oliverio> Thales, você assinando esse pacote, não. Você pode deixar o Deezer rolando o dia inteiro.
<oliverio> que nada, KurtKraut. vou assinar um pacote que não tenho necessidade? hahaha
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Para que uso Waze?
<Thales> oliverio, Bom, se você for comedido, talvez 10MB te sirva.
<KurtKraut> Para que um ser humano usa Waze!?
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Você sabe o que é Waze?
<Thales> oliverio, utilizo bem mais que isso.
<oliverio> Waze no início era pra localizar onde tem blitz, hoje tem uma porrada de opções.
<Thales> oliverio, Sério que você nunca usou o Waze?!
<oliverio> já usei e desinstalei, não tinha utilidade pra mim..
<oliverio> usava na época pra localizar blitz, apenas.
<Thales> Você nunca viajou para outra cidade ou foi para regiões de sua cidade que você não conhecia bem?
<KurtKraut> Em que mundo vocês vivem? Um ouve músicas no pendrive, outro usa Waze apenas para não ser flagrado pela polícia dirigindo bêbado.
<Thales> KurtKraut, Você parece entender as coisas erradas.
<Thales> KurtKraut, nunca falei que escuto música pelo pendrive :P
<KurtKraut> Thales, No seu caso estou pegando no seu pé apenas :P
<oliverio> pra sistema de GPS eu uso outro aplicativo :)
<Thales> KurtKraut, malandro :P
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Em cidades grandes, a capacidade do Waze de achar caminhos menos congestionados e que te levem ao destino em menor tempo (em detrimento do caminho mais curto) é importante... às vezes essencial.
<Thales> oliverio, Tudo bem que o Google Maps desempenha uma bela função de navegação...
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Pode ser a diferença de levar 1, 2, 3h a mais na viagem.
<oliverio> existe uma porrada de aplicativos pra GPS, não sou obrigado a usar Waze, né? :P
<oliverio> eu só sei que o Deezer ta comendo num centro aqui. ô negócio bom arretado!
<Thales> Não é, assim como você não é obrigado a escolher o melhor caminho quando sai à rua :P
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Você não respondeu uma pergunta relevante do Thales: na TIM, o tráfego do Deezer não é contabilizado na franquia de internet do plano?
<oliverio> acredito que não, KurtKraut
<oliverio> o que passar pelos servidores do Deezer, ele deve ignorar e não contabilizar.
<oliverio> vou procurar saber melhor quando ligar pra TIM.
<Thales> Eu pensava que esses 9,90 era só pra pagar os direitos autorais das músicas.
<Thales> Ter acesso as músicas...
<Thales> Mas...
<oliverio> Thales, pra isso você precisa pagar ao Deezer.. um valor de R$ 14,90
<Thales> oliverio, e esse 9,90 é referente a que? Pensava que era pra pagar o serviço do Deezer.
<oliverio> os R$ 9,90 é um pacote da TIM que ele te da tráfego ilimitado enquanto você estiver em comunicação com os servidores do Deezer e assim poder ouvi músicas ilimitada
<Thales> oliverio, ou seja, você precisa pagar R$ 9,90 + 14,90.
<oliverio> Thales, sim, exatamente.
<Thales> oliverio, que dá exatamente R$ 24,80 se não calculei errado.
<oliverio> Thales, isso mesmo! :P
<oliverio> KurtKraut, lembra que conversamos meses atrás sobre cartão de crédito?
<oliverio> Thales, como você ouve suas músicas?
<Thales> oliverio, streaming.
<oliverio> Thales, qual aplicativo?
<Thales> oliverio, Spotify.
<oliverio> não sei porque não gostei do Spotify..
<Thales> oliverio, Qual é o problema com ele?
<Thales> oliverio, O que você não gosta dele?
<oliverio> Thales, talvez na época não tinha o que pode ter hoje.
<Thales> oliverio, Comecei a usar ele antes dele vir ao Brasil, na época em que morei no exterior.
<Thales> oliverio, Desde essa época, já o achava bom.
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Lembro sim. Tá 'arrepiando' no cartão de crédito?! :P
<oliverio> Thales, tenho um amigo que diz ter usado antes de chegar aos smartphones e sempre gostou/pagou.
<oliverio> KurtKraut, como assim? arrepiando?
<Thales> oliverio, Além dele, tem o Rdio que o KurtKraut citou e que é muito bom também.
<oliverio> Thales, sabe dizer o valor do Rdio?
<Thales> oliverio, O premium está por R$ 14,90 eu acho.
<oliverio> já prestei atenção que os serviços online estão cobrando tudo um valor simbólico nessa faixa: R$ 14,90 à R$ 19,90
<Thales> oliverio, O KurtKraut está perguntando com "arrepiando" se você está utilizando seu cartão de crédito demasiadamente, em todas as compras ou de modo efusivo.
<oliverio> já percebeu?
<oliverio> seja qual for o serviço, Rdio, Spotify, Deezer, Netflix, e por aí vai..
<oliverio> ah, então.
<oliverio> eu tinha cancelado meu cartão de crédito uns meses atrás, quando foi antes de ontem solicitei novamente um visa internacional ao Bradesco com taxa de anuidade de R$ 14,90 ao mês
<oliverio> cancelei justamente por ter pedido ao Bradesco pra cancelar a anuidade e não quiseram.
<oliverio> mas aí pensei direitinho, eu comprando as coisas no cartão é melhor, vai me render mais $$ no mês e vou poder pagar parcelado sem juros em algumas compras :P
<Thales> oliverio, praticamente todas as vantagens que você pode receber de um banco é se você utilizar muito cartão de crédito e for um bom pagador.
<oliverio> Thales, até um tempo desse eu preferia pagar tudo no débito, já que de qualquer forma vai sair aquele total da minha conta (no final do pagamento total)
<oliverio> Thales, mas olhando direitinho, pagando parceladamente pode render um R$ a mais a cada mês
<Thales> oliverio, é só ter controle.
<Thales> oliverio, apesar de não aparecer instantaneamente, você pode ir consultando a próxima fatura.
<Thales> oliverio, e aí você vai controlando os gastos.
<Thales> oliverio, e sempre pague em dia para evitar juros.
<oliverio> Thales, sou bem organizado e controlado. quanto a isso sou tranquilo. cancelei pelo fato de ter solicitado o cancelamento da anuidade e não queriam cancelar.
<oliverio> Thales, solicitei o cartão pra ser debitado em conta automaticamente, como era antes.
<Thales> oliverio, a única pessoa que conheço que ganhou cancelamento da anuidade foi justamente o KurtKraut.
<oliverio> Thales, oxi, e ele disse que pagava a anuidade tempo atrás pra mim..
<Thales> oliverio, então, devo ter confundido.
<Thales> oliverio, minha memória é péssima.
<KurtKraut> Thales, Pago a anuidade mas é 10% do valor cheio dela.
<KurtKraut> Thales, oliverio, existem vários cartões isentos de anuidade, como o Santander Free, mas dão nenhum outro benefício além deste.
<oliverio> KurtKraut, minha irmã comentou sobre o Santander Free, acho que também comentei contigo..
<oliverio> mas prefiro centralizar minhas coisas no bradesco mesmo..
<Thales> KurtKraut, oliverio fiquei com raiva quando deram upgrade na minha conta e veio a parcela da anuidade bem maior do que a que eu costumava pagar.
<Thales> KurtKraut, oliverio fiquei com raiva quando deram upgrade na minha conta (sem me avisar/consultar) e veio a parcela da anuidade bem maior do que a que eu costumava pagar.
<oliverio> Thales, colocou na justiça?
<Thales> oliverio, a gerente me chamou no banco "com urgência". Explicou que tinha dado upgrade e falou das vantagens e perguntou se eu queria continuar...
<Thales> oliverio, pedi para que voltassem para o que tava antes.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<oliverio> astroo-, opa, como está o projeto?
<oliverio> Thales, hahaha, esperteza deles!
<astroo-> ola
<Thales> oliverio, sim.
<oliverio> Thales, o velho colar, colou!
<astroo-> esta a tentar arrancar com a sexta tentativa de equipa
<oliverio> astroo-, já conversou com o KurtKraut sobre isso? talvez ele pode te ajudar.
<astroo-> nao recordo...
<KurtKraut> oliverio, É melhor você parar com essa brincadeira de que se importa com o que o astroo- faz.
<oliverio> KurtKraut, você falando dessa forma ele vai achar que estou tentando zoá-lo.
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Você está tentando zoar o astroo- sim, você sabe do problema mental que ele tem.
<astroo-> este ano ja se sabe se e problema mental se o projeto nascer na realidade
<astroo-> News Corp CEO just slammed Google for greed, censorship, corruption, and piracy esse deve ter tambem...
<oliverio> astroo-, tava brincando, relaxa ;)
<astroo-> ok
<KurtKraut> oliverio, Obrigado.
<oliverio> KurtKraut, de nada! :P
<unknown3577> opa galera
<unknown3577> alguem ae sabe como faço para instalar programs pelo terminal no kde?
<KurtKraut> unknown3577, O fato de ser KDE não interfere nos comandos do terminal
<KurtKraut> unknown3577, use sudo apt-get install nomedopacote
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<FernandoBasso> Boa!
<Rudolf_> tarde
<Rudolf_> não foram para a rua?
<Rudolf_> kkkkk
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<SkNix> olá, boa tarde a todos =)
<SkNix> pessoal, estou a uns bons anos fora da área de TI..
<SkNix> gostaria de saber qual a situação do qmail hoje em dia.. ele ainda é bem conceituado, tem algum servidor para e-mail que seja bem indicado hoje?
<Rudolf_> SkNix: postfix
<SkNix> eu ja trabalhei com postfix e qmail.. mas parece que poucos estão usando qmail hoje em dia, gostaria de saber qual poderia ser a melhor alternativa.
<SkNix> estou montando um servidor para envio de newsletter
<Rudolf_> SkNix: use o que você sente mais produtivo.
<Rudolf_> SkNix: mas postfix tem sido mais usado
<Rudolf_> SkNix: zimbra community também tem sido bem usado
<Rudolf_> SkNix: entretanto este requer um pouco mais de processamento/memória devido ao java embutido
<SkNix> entendi. eu sou meio paranoico com 'desempenho'.. acho que é por isso que fico tão em duvida com relação ao que usar.
<SkNix> lembro do meu tempo, que qmail era o que tinha de melhor e mais seguro.
<SkNix> mas acho que vou com postfix mesmo?
<SkNix> mesmo!**
<SkNix> obrigado Rudolf_
<G0> Alguém que programa em Java ?
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Não tem como você terceirizar a operação de e-mail não? Manter servidor de e-mail é um aborrecimento que vale a pena pagar para outra pessoa se aborrecer por você.
<SkNix> KurtKraut, .. eu até estou vendo sobre isso.
<SkNix> tem um serviço muito bom e ilimitado.. aonde vc paga uma mensalidade barata e envia o tanto que quiser de e-mails.
<SkNix> mailchimp e similares é impossível, os preços são impraticáveis..
<KurtKraut> SkNix, para fazer SPAM são outros quinhentos. Tem que ser caro mesmo.
<SkNix> não é 'SPAM'
<SkNix> para spam eu não pago nada.
<Rudolf_> kkkkkkkk
<KurtKraut> aham, sei, não é SPAM, é apenas carne enlatada, né? :P
<SkNix> so nao quero pagar o absurdo que cobram esses serviços de newsletters que tem por aih
<SkNix> rsrsrs
<SkNix> se for para mandar spam, eu jogo a ética no lixo e faço de forma anti-etica desde o começo.. e não pago nada
<G0> Hahah
<SkNix> ja fiz spam, sai boqueando a porra toda.. é rbl, bloqueia dominio.. bloqueia o negocio todo, não quero isso não...
<KurtKraut> Esses serviços são gratuitos para envios de até 100 mil e-mails. Se você acha caro, sua 'newsletter' tem mais de 100 mil endereços. Se isso fosse droga em vez de e-mail, você não seria preso como usuário e sim como narcotraficante.
<SkNix> to pensando em criar sites para eu capturar os e-mails e autorização para enviar newsletter para os mesmos
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Já mediu o retorno que essa porcaria dá? Nenhum! Nego não aguenta mais receber e-mail de oferta.
<SkNix> o problema não é a quantidade de e-mails, é o tamanho da lista
<SkNix> 2 mil contatos,, com 100 mil e-mails .. plano free.. duq serve? encher caixa de 2 mil usuarios com tudo isso de emails aih sim é fogo
<SkNix> vc ja trabalhou com vendas KurtKraut
<SkNix> ?
<KurtKraut> SkNix, digamos que sim.
<SkNix> não consguia retorno com e-mails?
<SkNix> eu ja tive muito retorno com suplementos.. eu fazia envio de e-mails.. mas eram coletados.. vulgos spam.. mas eu coletava de foruns específicos... e tinha um ótimo retorno.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Não e nunca conheci alguém que tivesse.
<KurtKraut> Taxas de clique muito inferiores a 0,5%
<SkNix> é isso que ta me deixando inseguro
<SkNix> eu enviava para muitos e-mails.. eu não acho que fazendo campanhas de captura de e-mails eu vá ter um retorno como eu tinha
<SkNix> pq vi os kras fazendo campanhas e gastando muito com trafego pago, para conseguir muitos pooucos e-mails.
<SkNix> estou bolando um jeito de capturar muito e-mail, com marketing viral.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Se você acha que pagar centavos por e-mail por cada e-mail enviado é caro, com todo respeito, duvido do sucesso comercial da tua abordagem
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Se você vai distribuir panfleto no semáforo, cada panfleto sai bem mais que R$0,25
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Um mailchimp da vida, comparativamente, sai bem mais barato
<SkNix> KurtKraut,  vc duvida do meu sucesso comercial, pq eu prefiro ter meu servidor e fazer as minhas campanhas? uq uma coisa tem haver com a outra?
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Quem presta esse serviço como mailchimp, mailgun, sendgrid é especialista nisso. Fazem das tripas coração para fugir das malhas anti-spam e fazer o e-mail chegar.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Você fazer isso por conta própria é de se esperar que sua real taxa de entrega é bem menor do que a desses caras.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Se com esses caras o ROI é bem baixo, com a tua abordagem especulo que seja menor ainda, ao ponto de não compensar fazer SPAM, entende?
<SkNix> eu sei.. pode ser.. eu ja trabalhei em uma universidade aonde se fazia muito spam.. e eu era quem cuidava do sevidor de e-mail e vivia tirando nosso ip de listas rbls.. e conseguia na boa.. por isso me senti seguro de eu mesmo montar meu servidor.. e fazer.. tudo controlado e cuidado.
<SkNix> mailchimp eu não pago de jeito nenhum... é dinheiro jogado fora.
<SkNix> achei esse.
<SkNix> http://www.trafficwave.net/features.html
<SkNix> parece valer a pena..
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Sai dessa vai :D Procura fazer um negócio mais honesto.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Prefiro vê-lo com uma barraquinha de quiromancia no centro da cidade do que floodando e-mail por aí.
<Rudolf> SkNix: tu vai subir spam server?
<SkNix> rsrsrsrss
<Rudolf> SkNix: sozinho?
<SkNix> criar um smtp server.. soh isso, rsrs
<Rudolf> SkNix: seu know-how em servidor para universidade não tem muito haver, já que o foco é garantir o envio
<SkNix> para usar para meus trabalhos.
<Rudolf> SkNix: certo, certo
<Rudolf> SkNix: como o KurtKraut disse
<Rudolf> SkNix: não suba isso por conta própria
<Rudolf> e não falo mais nada sobre isso
<Rudolf> pq spammer é tudo fdp
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Obrigado por reforçar o meu ponto, ahahah
<SkNix> eu não faço spam..
<Rudolf> cof cof cof
<Rudolf> mala direta
<Rudolf> cof cof cof
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, É marketing personalizado de alto volume em correio eletrônico, né Rudolf?
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: o importante é a cara de pau
<SkNix> KurtKraut,  qualquer forum tem alto volume de correio eletronico.
<KurtKraut> Só não é pior que pirâ... digo, marketing multinível:P
<Rudolf> aí nego depois vem na lista e reclama
<Rudolf> "não consigo enviar para o hotmail"
 * KurtKraut vai tatuar o nome do Rudolf no antebraço
<KurtKraut> Desculpe o excesso de ânimo, mas é raro achar alguém que concorde comigo. Na maior parte do tempo, me sinto um velho mendigo praguejando essas coisas.
<LeandroLuiz> e-mail marketing gente
<LeandroLuiz> que isso
<SkNix> aqui falou em servidor de e-mail e todo mundo ja pensa em 'spam'..
<SkNix> pessoal spam não se faz levantando server.. se é que alguém aqui sabe como faz spam.
<SkNix> a ultima coisa que o spammer faz é ter servidor próprio.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Daqui a pouco mantamos uma viatura do NIC.br aí te levar e internar em clínica de reabilitação para SMTP :P
<KurtKraut> *mandamos
<SkNix> KurtKraut,  que idade vc tem?
<KurtKraut> SkNix, 30.
<SkNix> não parece.. vc diz que trabalhou com vendas.. parece que nunca fez isso
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Vai perguntar peso e altura também ou vai me cadastrar na sua newsletter? :P
<SkNix> como vc manda novidades para teus clientes?
<SkNix> vc é infantil
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Não preciso me defender de suas acusações que sou infantil. Estou há muitos anos aqui, as pessoas sabem bem aqui o que faço e como sou.
<SkNix> isso é um canal de suporte.. eu pedi opiniões sobre servidores de e-mails e vc pareceu uma criança.. insinuando que eu queria para spam.
<SkNix> então pq faz isso?
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Até agora você estava sendo réu confesso que fazia 'envio em massa de e-mails'. Está ficando nervosinho por quê?
<SkNix> pq envio em massa não é spam
<SkNix> spam é 'envio não autorizado'
<SkNix> aprenda.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Aham, e as pessoas para quais você envia as mensagens explicitamente autorizaram isso?
<SkNix> para envios autorizados vc deve ter a autorização da pessoa, ela tem que querer receber teu e-mail.. aih não é spam
<SkNix> sim.
<SkNix> com certeza
<SkNix> vc me diga um serviço de newsletter, ou vps, ou servidore smtp que aceite envio de e-mails não autorizados
<SkNix> vc ja fez spam?????
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Se é o que você diz, okay, só posso contar com sua palavra. Ainda fico incrédulo mas se é o que você diz, beleza.
<SkNix> vc envia agora e em questão de minutos vc tem tudo bloqueado, o servidor te bloqueia... vc entra para lista rbl..
<SkNix> KurtKraut,  eu sou profissional kra.. procurei um 'suporte'.. aqui no freenode, trabalho com TI a mais de 10 anos.. e com sistemas a pouco tempo.. mas sou profissional.. e não moleque
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Que bom que você trabalha com TI a mais de 10 anos. Só de atuação na internet vou fazer 21 anos de carreira.
<SkNix> então pq fez essa cena toda?
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Porque spam é um porre :D
<SkNix> eu ja fiz spam..
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Nos últimos 30 dias, recebi 990 e-mails de SPAM. Dos quais, apenas 8 eu autorizei, estes oitos são de 2 companhias aéreas que eu autorizei. Os outros 900 foram todos não autorizados.
<SkNix> quando era mais novo, quando comecei com minhas vendas.. e dá retorno.. so que bloqueia tudo e é anti-etico.
<SkNix> eu aprendi a fazer do jeito certo e parei.
<SkNix> eles extraem da net.. ou vc autoriza um e eles vendem as listas para outras empresas.. isso é fogo... eu não faria isso nunca..
<SkNix> o cliente pode querer um determinado assunto, mas se perceber que vc vazou o e-mail deles, eles não compram mais de vc.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, no footer de cada e-mail você coloca a URL para unsubscribe?
<SkNix> sim.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, E que software você usa para gerir o unsubscribe?
<SkNix> e so coloco na lista de a pessoa deixar o e-mail dela em uma pagina..
<SkNix> uso double optin.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, E que software você usa para gerir o unsubscribe?
<SkNix> ela coloca o email, dizendoq ue quer receber novidades por e-mail.. e ela recebe um e-mail aonde tem que confirmar isso.. se ela confirmar, ela entra para minha lista de emails de newsletter.
<SkNix> eu usava serviços de clientes.. para clientes.. ja usei getresponder, mailchimp e um outro.
<SkNix> so que para mim não vou pagar por isso
<SkNix> estou pesquisando os softwares, pensei no phplist
<SkNix> .. é muito conhecido... so não testei ele ainda.. vou configurar o servidor smtp e colocar ele para testar.. pelo que vi ele gerencia tudo isso direitinho.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Então você está mandando e-mails sem opção de unsubscribe, é isso?
<SkNix> não.
<SkNix> eu nem estou mandando e-mail ainda, rsrs
<KurtKraut> Entendi
<SkNix> nem meu servidor eu montei ainda.. ja mandei de clientes.. e eram com esses sistemas que te falei.. que possuem unsubscriber.. e double optin
<SkNix> se eu colocar um vps um servidor de newsletter, a minha defesa contra acusação de spam é essa.. double optin.. e o 'unsubscriber'..
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Vi aqui o pricing do SendGrid. 100k e-mails enviados por mês por 20 dólares ao mês. Tem certeza que isso não cabe no teu orçamento?
<SkNix> e normalmente fazendo direitinho não tem problemas.. é muito dificil..
<SkNix> qual tamanho da lista?
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Não tem limitação do tamanho da lista, são 100k e-mails enviados e ponto.
<KurtKraut> Pode ter 1 endereço só para o qual você manda 100k ofertas individuais ou 100k endereços para os quais você manda uma vez só uma oferta
<SkNix> estou vendo, parece ser bom
<SkNix> o preço está ótimo.
<SkNix> salvei nos meus favoritos.. vou fazer um teste com ele.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Tá vendo? Quem estava cheio de ódio e preconceito no coração era você :D
<SkNix> rsrs
<SkNix> nao tava não, rsrs.. so queria montar meu proprio servidor.. rsrs nda de mais
<SkNix> contratei um servidor veja aih..
<SkNix> https://contabo.com/?show=vps
<SkNix> peguei o de 13.99 euros.
<SkNix> https://contabo.com/?show=configurator&vserver_id=137
<KurtKraut> SkNix, caro o servidor para o uso que você pretende
<SkNix> não vou usar so para e-mail.. vou hospedar um sistema nele... para uma empresa.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<KurtKraut> SkNix, http://runabove.me/FF95
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Com um servidor de U$2,50 na RunAbove você consegue fazer tudo que precisa
<KurtKraut> SkNix, E ainda pode rodar 2, ficando com 5 dólares de custo ao mês, sendo um redundância do outro
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Nesse link aí te dei 10 dólares de voucher para você experimentar a RunAbove
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Já usou o Uber?
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: roda servidor também?
<SkNix> nao usei o uber
<KurtKraut> SkNix, toma R$20 de crédito no Uber também: https://www.uber.com/invite/uberktk
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Yeap.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: no uber?
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, hein? Não não :P
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Dê uma olhada nisso daqui: https://www.catarse.me/pt/termcondo
<SkNix> salvei aqui o serviço que me passou, do runabove.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, Com os créditos que te dei, você consegue usar mais de 1 mês do RunAbove sem pagar nada
<SkNix> eu precisava de um servidor que eu pudesse usar as ferramentas do linux.. e outras criadas por mim.
<KurtKraut> SkNix, vai de RunAbove, vai por mim
<SkNix> e preciso de memoria.. eh um sistema que faz scaping numa pagina.. so que ele precisa abrir navegadores com o xvfb
<SkNix> eu preciso do phantomjs
<SkNix> ou firefox com xvfb..
<KurtKraut> ... depois me diz que não tá fazendo spam
<SkNix> e boa memoria pq vou abrir em paralelo, varios navegadores.
<SkNix> rsrsrs
<SkNix> não tem jeito mesmo, uq tem haver uma coisa com outra?
<KurtKraut> SkNix, você quer fazer um bot para ficar acessando sites, roubar endereços de e-mail e mandar SPAM para eles.
<SkNix> KurtKraut, .. eu te falei kra, sou profissional, acho que vc está acostumado com outro tipo de papo.
<SkNix> eu vou pegar dados de sites, mas não são e-mails, são preços e dados de produtos, para gerar metrica para calculos de imposto, é para cliente.
<SkNix> são sites de companhias aéreas.. para calcular o inflação, deflação.. e outras coisas.
<SkNix> a consulta é de hora em hora.. podendo ser feita uma consulta em tempo real e é importada para dentro de uma planilha do excell..
<SkNix> gera um xml no servidor a cada consulta, e é importada no excell.
<SkNix> excel
<edenc> KurtKraut: onde você encontrou suporte a whatsapp no bitlbee?
<KurtKraut> edenc, https://wiki.bitlbee.org/
<edenc> Ah, via libpurple
<edenc> Você conseguiu fazer funcionar de fato?
<KurtKraut> edenc, Nem testei porque WhatsApp é uma aberração.
<edenc> Pro telegram funcionar foi dureza
<KurtKraut> edenc, Não tá no meu rol de interesse pessoal :P
<edenc> Mas você anunciou que ia dar suporte no projeto do catarse (ou eu entendi errado)
<KurtKraut> edenc, Anunciei que daria suporte a WhatsApp?!
<edenc> "Fornecer o serviço Bitlbee, um gateway de IRC com suporte a diversos protocolos de mensageiros instantâneos como ICQ, Google Talk, Twitter, Facebook, StatusNet, HipChat, Telegram, WhatsApp, Steam, Torchat, Omegle dentre outros"
<edenc> É o que está escrito lá
<edenc> Dá pra entender isso como suporte
<KurtKraut> edenc, Fornecer o serviço do Bitlbee. Se o software funciona ou não, já foge da jurisdição de um sysadmin.
<edenc> Mas está escrito "com suporte"
<KurtKraut> edenc, E se alguém quiser entrar no condomínio para usar WhatsApp, meu Deus, como podemos ter pena de uma alma dessas?
<edenc> Dá pra interpretar que você vai suportar
<KurtKraut> edenc, Quem dá suporte ao protocolo é o software
<edenc> Mas enfim, só curiosidade mesmo
<edenc> Na verdade, o bitlbee não consegue usar libpurple e os protocolos nativos
<edenc> Você vai ter que fornecer duas instâncias
<edenc> Uma com libpurple e outra sem
<KurtKraut> edenc, Se o software não funciona, I'm sorry, a gente senta e chora.
<owlcarrier> oi pessoas
<edenc> Ok, o meu entendimento de "fornecer serviço" é outro.
<edenc> Mas, é uma boa iniciativa :)
<astroo-> ola
<KurtKraut> edenc, Seu entendimento de fornecer serviço é parir do cosmos funcionalidades em softwares que não funcionam :P
<edenc> "fornecer serviço" implica que o software estará funcional com todas as features anunciadas
<owlcarrier> vou ter que quebrar o grub
<owlcarrier> T.T
<KurtKraut> edenc, quem anuncia as features é o software, não sou eu.
<edenc> Ok
<KurtKraut> edenc, Mas se você sabe desenvolver e pode submeter um patch que corrige o problema no Bitlbee, muita gente ficará feliz.
<edenc> Eu rodo duas instâncias, é mais simples
<KurtKraut> edenc, Como é o lance das duas instâncias? Não entendi.
<edenc> Tenho um bitlbee compilado com os protocolos nativos
<edenc> E outro linkado com libpurple
<edenc> Ouvindo em portas separadas
<edenc> Porque o build não suporta libpurple e nativos ao mesmo tempo
<KurtKraut> edenc, AAAhhhh agora entendi; Really?! Chato isso hein.
<edenc> O libpurple é só pra eu poder usar telegram
<KurtKraut> edenc, Mas se eu optar por libpurple para ter suporte a mais protocolos, qual é o efeito colateral?
<owlcarrier> Alguém poderia me dar uma dica, vou ter que quebrar o grub
<owlcarrier> Eu tenho dualboot com o windows original
<edenc> O jabber do libpurple não tinha suporte a oauth, da última vez que olhei
<owlcarrier> e uma atualização não está rolando
<owlcarrier> vi na net que o boot é tem relação
<edenc> isso significa que não rola de conectar no facebook via jabber/libpurple, por exemplo
<owlcarrier> mas não queria quebrar o GRUB
<edenc> E o libpurple também não suporta otr
<edenc> (tudo isso da última vez que olhei)
<ilosamart> owlcarrier: mais fácil tu explicares o teu problema
<edenc> Além disso, você precisa gerar a pubkey de autenticação do telegram via uma gambi bizarra
<owlcarrier> Eu expliquei XD
<owlcarrier> Quero fazer uma atualização do windows 7, mas com dualboot não rola
<ilosamart> aí está
<ilosamart> windows 7 para o 10?
<owlcarrier> também
<ilosamart> podes restautrar o grub depois com um livecd
<owlcarrier> é oque eu estava pensando em fazer
<owlcarrier> só que eu queria ver se alguém tinha alguma ideia melhor
<ilosamart> é o meio mais fácil
<edenc> O windows tende a cagar o bootloader do grub
<owlcarrier> foi oque eu pensei
<ilosamart> o Windows é engessado
<edenc> Você vai ter que reinstalar o grub manualmente
<ilosamart> exato
<owlcarrier> sim sim
<ilosamart> por isso eu uso o Windows em um drive usb 3.0 externo
<ilosamart> quando preciso
<ilosamart> mas também tem seus problemas
<ilosamart> pelo menos ele não me ferra o grub :)
<edenc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<owlcarrier> então vai ser isso, vou lá no windows concertar o bootloader dele depois volto e instalo o grub de novo
<edenc> Tem unstruções aqui
<edenc> *instruções
<ilosamart> boa atualização
<ilosamart> e cuidado
<ilosamart> windows 10 andou ferrando alguns
<ilosamart> :)
<edenc> owlcarrier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<edenc> acho que é isso que você quer
<ilosamart> esse funciona mesmo, edenc
<astroo-> e continua a ferrar porque nao existe soluçao para tal
<ilosamart> mas não vinha instalado por padrão
<edenc> é só instalar no livecd
<ilosamart> isso
<edenc> Não sei se funciona
<ilosamart> já usei por preguiça uma vez
<ilosamart> funcionou
<edenc> Não rodo windows bare metal há mais de uma década
<ilosamart> sorte tua
<ilosamart> se meu hd fosse grande eu tinha em vm
<edenc> E agora que tem um build de Civilization V pra linux via steam
<edenc> As chances de eu voltar a rodar caíram mais ainda
<ilosamart> agora tenho que andar com esse troço WindowsToGo
<ilosamart> edenc: somos 2!
<ilosamart> :)
<ilosamart> ainda mais por 20pilas que foi quando saiu
<edenc> ilosamart: cê joga civ?
<ilosamart> sim
<edenc> <3
<ilosamart> desde o ci2
<edenc> o/
<ilosamart> o 4 não joguei
<ilosamart> tinha o 3 e disseram que não valia
<edenc> o 4 é o melhor
<ilosamart> daí pulei pro 5
<edenc> mas eu gosto do 5
<edenc> ilosamart: cê viu que um cara no reddit postou uma partida de 10 anos de civ2?
<ilosamart> não vi
<ilosamart> não sou muito do reddit
<ilosamart> tens o link?
<ilosamart> eu joguei por email uns tempos atrás
<ilosamart> com meu irmgão
<ilosamart> tentei, quero dizer
<edenc> https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/uxpil/ive_been_playing_the_same_game_of_civilization_ii
<ilosamart> depois a paciência acabou
<ilosamart> :P
<ilosamart> obrigado
<edenc> O Civ II era legal, mas tinha uns problemas de equilíbrio
<edenc> Eu consigui ganhar no Deity com todas as civs
<edenc> Deu até saudade agora, vou ver se jogo qualquer dia, pra matar a saudade e ver se ainda consigo
<owlcarrier> Quero o windows 10 pra depois tentar vender o notebook
<ilosamart> eu perdi a caixinha
<ilosamart> :(
<ilosamart> agora deu saudade
<edenc> Eu tinha pirata
<ilosamart> mas eu comprei depois de anos do lançamento
<edenc> A partir do 3 eu comprei todos
<owlcarrier> Bom vou ver oque eu faço aqui pra fazer logo e poder usar o notelogo
<ilosamart> eu tinha pirata no playstation
<edenc> Todas as expansões, etc.
<ilosamart> que era horroroso de jogar
<owlcarrier> afinal eu estou em viagem e só estou com o note
<owlcarrier> uhahuahau
<ilosamart> owlcarrier: boa sorte
<edenc> owlcarrier: você não tem um pendrive ou um cd gravável?
<ilosamart> tentei o freeciv já
<edenc> é trivial de resolver esse problema
<ilosamart> mas não deu
<edenc> ilosamart: blé
<edenc> O Civ 3 era muito ruim
<ilosamart> eu gostava
<edenc> Eu acho o 4 o melhor
<ilosamart> foi o primeiro que deixava ganhar por cultura
<ilosamart> e eu não sou de guerra
<ilosamart> :)
<edenc> haha
<ilosamart> dominar com cultura é mais legal
<owlcarrier> Eu tenho um pen com manjaro (na mesma versão do note)
<owlcarrier> ^
<edenc> Então você não joga multiplayer
<ilosamart> não jogo
<owlcarrier> Eu não uso ubuntu faz tempo
<ilosamart> sou ruim
<edenc> Porque no multiplayer só dá pra ganhar militarmente
<ilosamart> só o 3 joguei com meu irmaõ
<ilosamart> tentei só
<edenc> Em 10 rodadas os caras tão na sua porta cheio de soldado, heuahua
<owlcarrier> eu perguntei aqui pq deve ter mais gente usando dualboot do que nos canais de archlinux XD
<ilosamart> kkkkkk
<ilosamart> owlcarrier: real
<ilosamart> tive que rir com essa
<ilosamart> os caras do arch são foda
<ilosamart> kkkk
<owlcarrier> Lembrando que eu sou um dos caras do Arch XD
<owlcarrier> ahuahuahu
<ilosamart> pois é
<owlcarrier> Só instalei o manjaro por pura preguiça
<ilosamart> por preguiça eu não instalei o arch
<owlcarrier> Eu queria saber se ninguém tinha feito uma gamb XD
<ilosamart> trabalhar em casa não dá
<ilosamart> kkkkk
<ilosamart> e por preguiça eu passo a régua no grub depois restauro
<ilosamart> kkkkkk
<owlcarrier> huauhahua
<owlcarrier> vou quebrar o grub T.T
<ilosamart> ele te perdoa
<ilosamart> depois ele ressurge
<ilosamart> o brabo é o Windows
<ilosamart> kkk
<ilosamart> não sabe conviver com outros
<ilosamart> e essa atualização
<ilosamart> grátis
<ilosamart> muito mal feira
<ilosamart> fieta*
<ilosamart> atualizei para minha esposa do 7 para o 10
<ilosamart> não parou mais o cooler
<ilosamart> tive de reinstalar o 7
<astroo-> nao e atualizaçao porque agora e 1 serviço e nao 1 sistema operativo
<ilosamart> e o meu eu não quis perder o upgrade, atualizei do 8.1 para o 10
<ilosamart> depois passei a régua no 10 limpo
<ilosamart> mas é horroroso não ter chave
<ilosamart> tudo na internet
<ilosamart> blerg
<ilosamart> astroo-: quase, mas ainda falta para chegar nisso
<ilosamart> bom
<ilosamart> como o amigo edenc lembrou
<ilosamart> vou jogar civV um pouco :)
<ilosamart> abraços
<ilosamart> t+
<astroo-> a microsoft e que diz que o windows 10 e 1 serviço e para tal tem 45 paginas nas condiçoes de o utilizador tem de cumprir
<G0> Hey
<owlcarrier> e eu vou quebrar meu grub
<owlcarrier> XD
<owlcarrier> ja atualizei meu linux XD
<owlcarrier> ahuhuaahu
<owlcarrier> até mais amiguinhos
<owlcarrier> eu voltarei... ou não
<G0> Ouquei
<hggdh> espero que não retorne
<hggdh> ilosamart|auei: cuida da linguagem, por favor
<edenc> http://bit.ly/1PgrPvK
<G0> Uma `área` da matemática que me parece muito interessante é a Análise de Componentes Principais
<astroo-> ola
<G0> Oi
<ilosamart|auei> hggdh: perfeito, desculpe
<ilosamart|auei> edenc: achei meu cd do civ 2 :) wine nele
<edenc> :D
<ilosamart|auei> aliás, retribuindo a lembrança, se me permite, queria deixar a dica de um terminal bacana para quem curte jogos, algo como Quake I, II, etc
<ilosamart|auei> https://github.com/Guake/guake
<G0> Obrigado
<G0> Alguma indicação de documentário ?
<ilosamart|auei> puxa, wine 1.6 do repo oficial conflita com o driver da nvidia
<ilosamart|auei> :(
<ilosamart|auei> se mais alguém passar por isso com uma gpu com suporte a optimus http://askubuntu.com/a/488087/99539
<ilosamart|auei> funcionou aqui
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<GuilhermeCunha> ps au
<ruffleS> boa tarde, pessoal, tô precisando de alguém que manje de shell script pra me dar uma força. alguém???
<fel> alguem programa em java?
<nanga> fel, /j ##java
<leonardo_> alguém ai?
<leonardo_> gostaria de reportar um bug que encontrei no firefox 48.0
<leonardo_> "bug", não sei se realmente é um bug
<ule> e ai galera.. vcs sabe o que aconteceu com o systemctl?
<ule> sudo: systemctl: command not found
<ule> ah esquece.. vou subir pra ubuntu 16
<ule> ubuntu 14 nao tem isso
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<felipe>  You must run the GNUstep initialization script first!   ALGUEM ME AJUDA
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-16
<qiss0> 🕵
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<OERIAS> Ola
<OERIAS> quem e portugues aqui?
<wezq> boa tarde, galera to com um problema, to usando o kdenlive fica cinza e trava com uma frequencia mto alta. algem tem alguma sugestão?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<merlim> Uma pergunta caros boa noite! não é dúvida é mais opinião
<merlim> o que vcs acharam dessa iniciativa da M$ de portar o powershell sob MIT e criar os pacotes deb e rpm
<merlim> ???
<astroo-> ola
<merlim> opa ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-19
<advanced> hi people
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> não é apenas o pwershell. Visual Studio Code, MsSQL, e outros
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<novasck> ola
<xGrind> novasck, oi
<astroo-> ola e ate que vou sair
<novasck> galera, tenho um problema, tipo toda vez que reinicio o pc o meu teclado disconfigura e eu tenho q ficar digitando um codigo pra ele voltar ao normal
<novasck> isso é chato pra caramba
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<xGrind> novasck, qual versão do ubuntu?
<novasck> 16.04
<xGrind> novasck, que comando vc tem q digitar? tem q ver se ja existe esse bug relato
<novasck> setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br -variant abnt2
<novasck> eu peguei esta dica no fórum do viva o linux se quiser te mando o link do tópico
<xGrind> novasck, manda ai
<fyst> há algum outro distinção entre os canais com # ou ## que não seja para distinguir entre aqueles com o mesmo nome?
<nanga> fyst, ## é canal não oficial, # é canal oficial
<nanga> fyst, Além de gastar o shift e o 3 mais de uma vez, heh
<fyst> nanga, hehe blz
<buenaventurra> olá o/
<buenaventurra> nao funciona  br.archive.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> buenaventurra: o que ocorre?
<nanga> Host br.archive.ubuntu.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<nanga> Aqui também non
<buenaventurra> br.archive.ubuntu.com é CNAME de ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br
<hggdh> sim
<hggdh> e ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br parece estar for do ar
<buenaventurra> ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br nao resolve
<hggdh> buenaventurra: use outro mirror
<buenaventurra> sim
<hggdh> nós nada podemos fazer se um host da UFPR está fora do ar. Isto teria que ser resolvido com a UFPR
<buenaventurra> é o que eu fiz
<buenaventurra> ok
<buenaventurra> hggdh: obrigado
<hggdh> de nada
<hggdh> buenaventurra: por outro lado, se a UFPR aposentou, de vez, o mirror, então teremos algo à fazer
<buenaventurra> Host ufpr.br not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<hggdh> buenaventurra: este pode, realmente, não existir. www.ufpr.br parece funcionar, no entanto
<hggdh> não
<hggdh> sim :-)
<hggdh> cname para portais.ufpr.br
<buenaventurra> agora sim
<buenaventurra> :)
<buenaventurra> arranjado
<buenaventurra> resolvido*
<buenaventurra> hggdh: obrigado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<trash_> hello galera
<astroo-> ola
<nheengatu> list
<astroo-> queres ajuda?
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-20
<Dan> Hey, what's up?
<Dan> Hey
<Dan> Is someone here?
<astroo-> hello
<astroo-> i always
<Dan> What's up?
<astroo-> nothing
<Dan> yeah
<Dan> Where are you from ?
<hggdh> Dan: the language in this channel is Portuguese.
<Dan> Oh
<Dan> sorry
<hggdh> Dan: you are probably looking or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dan> Português brasileiro, correto?
<hggdh> ambos
<hggdh> se bem que há mais que pt_pt e pt_br. Não esqueçamos das Ilhas Madeiras (entre outras)
<Dan> Damn
<Dan> Eu estudo Inglês e Francês em casa
<Dan> E gostaria de aprimorar meu aprendizado
<Dan> Aguém ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<trash_> galera. to com um notebook que ja testei varias distros.. so deu certo a 10.10 ubuntu.. ideia.. curto jogos.. videos dados. tudo. kra.  pc 4gbmem 2x2.1ghz processador..  ideia
<hggdh> trash_: tente Xubuntu ou Lubuntu, são mais leves
<trash_> pq nao queria linha ubuntu saca..
<trash_> q sugere
<trash_> ta pesado pro meu notebook
<trash_> hggdh:
<trash_> hggdh: ?
<trash_> hggdh: testei mint mate 18. mint xfce 18, tava usando mint mate 17,
<trash_> altos buts
<trash_> hggdh: ai quero jogar dota. so rodar compz cubozim.. o dota. opengl mais java.. de boa. entende
<hggdh> trash_: não entendi direito. Não queres Ubuntu, correto?
<trash_> isso
<trash_> to procurando versao legal,,  elementary os. vou ver. xfce
<hggdh> bem, Lubuntu ou Xubuntu são bem mais leves. Xubuntu usa xfce
<hggdh> elementary OS e mate  também são mais leves
<trash_> hggdh:  ok. tenho um ubuntu 10.10 customizado. tirei com isomaster .. vou botar aqu ver se pesta. diz que da pra atualizaar ainda
<trash_> hggdh: que diz
<trash_> pq compzi kra. eu gosto mnuito
<hggdh> trash_: não, 10.10 não mais é suportado
<trash_> o note nao aguenta.. me empresta um notebook uns dias..
<trash_> tem algum queimado ai pra me doar. eu concerto.
<hggdh> não
<trash_> hggdh: rsr
<trash_> foda kra.. gastei 290 reais pra arrumar o meu ainda to penando par instalar o  linus..
<trash_> foda
<hggdh> trash_: linguagem, por favor
<trash_> q?
<hggdh> o canal tem regras. Sem palavrões. por favor
<trash_> bixo.  sabia que tinha algum centinela da moral e conduta aqui. kkk.. ei velho.. acorda. seu poder aqui é nada. quero ver botar os corruptos na cadeia
<trash_> q isso hggdh
<trash_> hggdh:  moralismo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<TuxTek> boa noite alguem a precisar de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-08-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<blacksith_> oi
<Geese_Howard> oi
<trash_> ola galera..
<trash_> to usando mint18 mais opengl 3.2 nao instala.. como faço..
<trash_> glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<trash_> OpenGL vendor string: Intel Open Source Technology Center
<trash_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile
<trash_> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 12.1.0-devel
<trash_> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
<Geese_Howard> toin!
<Geese_Howard> trash_: aparentemente já está instalado
<trash_> Geese_Howard: OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 2.0 Mesa 12.1.0-devel  to preisando do opengl 3.2 no minimo.. kra usava linuxx mint 17. rodava de boa..pq quero jogar saca..
<trash_> Geese_Howard: ja fucei pra caralho..desde manha.. meu driver é inel
<Geese_Howard> trash_: o que vc fez para instalar? qual o erro?
<trash_> acho que esse driver intel que ta vindo so instala opengl 2.0
<trash_> to lendo aqui. flw .
<Geese_Howard> |O
<trash_> Geese_Howard:  vc usa que ai?
<Geese_Howard> gentoo
<trash_> Geese_Howard: glxinfo | grep OpenGL roda ai isso
<Geese_Howard> o meu é 2.1
<trash_> to no mint 18 xfce
<Geese_Howard> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/mmku8Rli4wHLuefJFJZx/
<Geese_Howard> trash_: mesa 2.1, opengl 2.0
<trash_> entao.. o jogo que uso.pede opengl 3.1 no minimo..  ai como atualizar isso é o lance.
<Geese_Howard> trash_: vc sabe se o mint disponibiliza essa versão? se não você pode compilar
<trash_> foda pq o driver mais atualizado que ta vindo om opengl 2.0.  e eu usava no mint17 tava 3.2 que tinha la.. foda. ai nao sei
<Geese_Howard> trash_: então, precisa descobrir
<Geese_Howard> trash_: pergunta lá no #linuxmint-help
<Geese_Howard> mas em outra rede parece
<Geese_Howard> for #linuxmint-help is "irc.spotchat.org 6667/#linux-tech-cn"
<trash_> vou ver
<Romildo_Vitorino> coisa estranha uma versao mais atualizada de um sistema vir com versão mais antiga do opengl que a versao anterior
<Romildo_Vitorino> tem coisa que nao da pra entender
<Geese_Howard> Romildo_Vitorino: fácil entender
<Romildo_Vitorino> serio? explica ai
<Geese_Howard> Romildo_Vitorino: se os mantenedores da distro acharem que tem um bug, ou que a manutenção da versão mais nova complica o lado deles por algum motivo
<Geese_Howard> Romildo_Vitorino: eles vão facilmente fazer o downgrade
<Geese_Howard> Romildo_Vitorino: não digo que é este o caso, mas não é incomum de acontecer
<trash_> Mesa 10.1 has been released today and with that OpenGL 3.3 support for radeon(4) and noveau(4). That means, in about 6 months we will be able to start this game.
<trash_> diz que o  driver mesa 10.1 tem opengl 3.2,    o mesa 12, q uso tem opengl 2.0.. vou tentar voltar pro driver mesa 10.1
<trash_> vou ver aqui.
<Romildo_Vitorino> pra mim nao tem muito sentido. se uma distribuição sofre um upgrade a logica diz que mesmo que nao se atualize td na distribuição, ao menso se mantenha as versões atuais, fazer downgrade de recuros significa perder suporte a softwares que usem esse recursos que é o caso ai
<Geese_Howard> trash_: cara, compensa isso por causa de um jogo
<Geese_Howard> cuidado, pode lascar seu sistem
<Geese_Howard> a
<Geese_Howard> Romildo_Vitorino: bom, sentido ou não, a gente não sabe da história por trás dos bastidores
<trash_> isso. é pq eles querem vender placa nova.. ai nao deixa agente com placa atiga instalar driver novo.. entendi essa jogada.. a placa nvidia 6200 que tenho aqui a mesma coisa. hehe
<Geese_Howard> Romildo_Vitorino: manter pacote é um porre
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Geese_Howard> trash_: cara, você é livre para mudar de distro ou mesmo usar windows
<Geese_Howard> trash_: ainda mais para jogo...
<Geese_Howard> trash_: sempre haverá dual boot
<Geese_Howard> rsrsrsrsr
<Romildo_Vitorino> tambem naop precisa ser tao radical. kkkkkk
<trash_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21565680/how-to-enable-opengl-3-3-using-mesa-10-1-on-ubuntu
<trash_> foda. kra. to pra fazer isso.. tava tao redondinho meu system..c om tudo.. virtualbox. genymotion.. backtrack pacotes.. foda ka.. tudo dinovo. huahuahuahua um mes instalando
<Romildo_Vitorino> cara, volta pra versao anterior do teu mint.
<Romildo_Vitorino> o mint 17 tem suporte ate quando?
<Geese_Howard> trash_: um mês é tempo hein
<Geese_Howard> trash_: e olha que vc nem usa ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> essa parte é importante
<Geese_Howard> What they do not tell you, but indirectly imply ("Some drivers don't support all the features required in OpenGL 3.3."), is that in the last official release of Mesa (10.0), GL 3.3 only works on Intel hardware. This is one of the joys of Intel's close involvement with the Mesa project. If you want reliable GL 3.3 support in any form on AMD hardware, you should use fglrx (the proprietary AMD driver) for the
<Geese_Howard> time being.
<Romildo_Vitorino> achei mo cagada do pessoal do ubuntu usar o kernel 4.4 no 16.04. cheio de problema com placa amd
<Romildo_Vitorino> e apesar de ja ter as versao 4.5 do kernel pra usar, que nao tem esses problemas continuam na 4.4
<trash_> um.. mesa 10. vou procurar isso
<trash_> nao uso mais ubuntu se nao tiver um pc fudidao.. pq meu é 4gb, 1.5 processador. foda
<Romildo_Vitorino> astroo, hi buana :)
<trash_> reiniciar aqui fui.. kk.. espero que volte
<astroo-> ola
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. pra usar xfce a configuração dele ta boa com qualquer distro
<Romildo_Vitorino> inclusive ubuntu
<Romildo_Vitorino> ou melhor, xubuntu
<trash_> nada ainda.
<trash_> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads site da intel os driver mesa 10.x nao baixa mais.. foda
<Romildo_Vitorino> trash_ mais simples vc voltar pro mint 17. melhor que travar essa guerra
<trash_> kkk.parece mesmo.. vou ver isso kra.. so mais um pouquinho..
<trash_> kkk
<hggdh> gente, só um aviso: cuidem da linguagem. E sim, li o backlog.
<Romildo_Vitorino> ok. aviso registrado. sorry
<hggdh> Romildo_Vitorino: o kernel 4.4 é LTS; upstream vai mante-lo por long tempo, e backport o que for necessário
<hggdh> Romildo_Vitorino: veja https://www.kernel.org/
<Romildo_Vitorino> hggdh, isso nao muda o fato de que é problematico.
<hggdh> e, alias, 4.5 e 4.6 já foram descontinuados
<hggdh> Romildo_Vitorino: não, não muda. Mas, novamente, upstream vai backport *muita* coisa
<Romildo_Vitorino> entndo perfeitamente isso, mas nao acho interessante que alguem com placa amd baixe uma iso do ubuntu por exemplo, e nao consiga fazer a instalação. acho que sendo de conheciemtno geral que ha esse problema com essa versao do kernel que fosse dipsonibilizada outra na iso de instalação. recomendei pra uns amigos meus a instalação do ubuntu e esbarraram nesse problema. acabaram tendo que instalar o ubuntu 14.04 que usa kernel ant
<Romildo_Vitorino> erior ao 4.4. e antes que digam que eles poderiam tentar instalar o kernel por outros meios esclareço que nao sao usuarios com conheciemtno pra isso
<Romildo_Vitorino> desculpem a pessima digitação
<Romildo_Vitorino> preciso melhorar isso
<hggdh> sem problemas quanto à digitação :-) também erro
<hggdh> sim, este é um problema. Não sei ainda qual o kernel que virá no Xenial, mas ele certamente será portado para o 16.04 (como LTS)
<Romildo_Vitorino> pelo que vi ate agora o 16.10 continua com o 4.4
<Romildo_Vitorino> enfim, é aguardar pra ver
<hggdh> está com o 4.4 por que estão a trabalhar no próximo (ou 4.7, ou 4.8)
<hggdh> (o 4.5 já havia sido obsoletado)
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. e nem chegou a entrar nos repositorios oficiais da 16.04.
<hggdh> não deu tempo :-)
<hggdh> mas ele (e todos os outros) existem no http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<hggdh> estes são mainline kernels, significando que foram montados exclusivamnte com o código upstream, sem patches locais
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<netherworld> Alguem interessado numa shell gratuita correndo Debian 9?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai aee , como vai vc :) ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Drashta> boa noite.
<Drashta> tudo de bom para a galera do canal
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Drashta> de boa astroo
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Drashta> não,  eu entro de vez enquando, tem 10 anos que entro mas paro e volto
<Drashta> hehehe
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<hexhaxtron-work> rocavalcante: ola! :)
<rocavalcante> ola hexhaxtron-work :)
<hexhaxtron-work> rocavalcante: queres uma shell gratuita?
<rocavalcante> de q?
<hexhaxtron-work> Debian 9
<rocavalcante> qual a funcionalidade?
<hexhaxtron-work> muitas coissa
<hexhaxtron-work> coisas
<hexhaxtron-work> podes ter site, conta de email, proxy...
<rocavalcante> ok
<rocavalcante> qual a ideia?
<hexhaxtron-work> pode ser que no futuro ganhe algum com donativos
<rocavalcante> entendi, onde está o shell?
<hexhaxtron-work> rocavalcante: da uma vista de olhos: https://www.thunix.org
<hexhaxtron-work> so tens de escolher um username
<sistematico> hexhaxtron-work, qual o objetivo disso?
<hexhaxtron-work> sistematico: aprender sysadmin e lucrar com donativos :P
<sistematico> bacana..
<hexhaxtron-work> sistematico: queres uma conta?
<sistematico> Quero, comprei um poweredge e vou montar uma pequena empresa de hospedagem, talvez com o Debian tambem.
<sistematico> Mas a minha não vai ser grátis não :D
<hexhaxtron-work> escolhe um username
<sistematico> sistematico
<hexhaxtron-work> mas posso dar daqui por 4 horas porque estou no trabalho
<hexhaxtron-work> ta bem :)
<sistematico> Ok...
<sistematico> Quais as specs da shell? CPU, RAM e Disco?
<hexhaxtron-work> sistematico: ve o site.
<hexhaxtron-work> https://www.thunix.org
<hexhaxtron-work> tem tudo la :)
<sistematico> Não achei...
<sistematico> Ví que tem 64GB de RAM, mas cada shell não tera isso né?
<hexhaxtron-work> todos teem a mesma coisa
<hexhaxtron-work> ou seja 64GiB dividido por todos
<sistematico> Você aluga esse hardware?
<hexhaxtron-work> nao
<hexhaxtron-work> espera
<hexhaxtron-work> como assim?
<sistematico> A máquina física, é sua?
<hexhaxtron-work> sim
<hexhaxtron-work> paguei para a ter
<mirqui> bom dia :]
<hexhaxtron-work> mirqui: ola!
<mirqui> blza :)
<mirqui> e ai hexhax , quais são as novas :) ?
<mirqui> fala aee :)
<hexhaxtron-work> nada de novo
<mirqui> haa então normal , se não está ruim está bom :)
<hexhaxtron-work> mirqui: queres uma conta shell gratuita?
<mirqui> obrigado cara , mas eu nem sei o que é isto
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-17
<Caminetto> Quando será lançada a próxima versão LTS?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<hggdh> 18.04 será a próxima LTS
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alguem sabe como faz pr funcionar o java no firefox 55?
<Elfon> instalei o da oracle pelo wbpub8team mas não funfa :(
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-08-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-13
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> fala aee :) , tudo bem ?
<aedigital> mirqui,  oopa blz
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e por ai ?
<aedigital> suave
<aedigital> correria enorme
<mirqui> ahaha normal , é a vida
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> hehehe
<mirqui> cara mudei de distro , estou no elementary , estou gostando
<aedigital> legal
<mirqui> mas tbm , mudo que nem troco de roupa
<aedigital> kkkkkkk
<aedigital> eu ja sou o oposto
<mirqui> estava com debian , antes manjaro
<aedigital> a instalacao que tenho nesta maquina vem desde 2016
<mirqui> mas vc usa para que ?
<aedigital> aqui eh trabalho
<mirqui> haa , sabia , claro
<aedigital> uso principalmente para acessar os sistemas da secretaria estadual da educacao
<aedigital> de sp
<mirqui> eu só para acessar a web e bate papo
<aedigital> entendi
<aedigital> em casa uso para varias coisas
<mirqui> sim , ai precisa de um sistema mais estável
<aedigital> anram
<mirqui> gostei bastante do debian , era só atualizar
<aedigital> anram, bastante estavel neh
<mirqui> mas olhando aqui e ali na distrowatch , mudei :)
<mirqui> sim e com muitos programas
<mirqui> gosto da família debian/ubuntu
<mirqui> o elementary é variante do ubuntu
<aedigital> entendi
<aedigital> ha varias distribuicoes derivadas hoje em dia
<aedigital> a lista eh enorme
<mirqui> sim , tem as nacionais tbm
<mirqui> o regatas
<aedigital> o manjaro eu tentei instalar
<mirqui> derivada do suse
<aedigital> numa maquina virtual mas nao rolou
<mirqui> aqui nos dois pcs rolou de boa
<mirqui> mas preciso de um ubuntu ou debian , por causa da impressora
<aedigital> entendi
<mirqui> no suse não tem os recursos que preciso
<mirqui> no manjaro até que tem
<mirqui> epsom tx210
<mirqui> é uma multifuncional das antigas , mas dá para o gasto
<aedigital> antigamente era uma tortura configurar impressoras no linux
<aedigital> hoje ateh que funciona bem nas distro baseadas em debian
<mirqui> tem uma treta com a epson de entupir os cabeçotes
<aedigital> ah sim
<aedigital> tipico das epson
<mirqui> ai descobri que indo na opção limpar cabeçotes resolve
<aedigital> aqui no trampo temos uma epson bulking
<aedigital> volta e meia vai pra manutencao
<aedigital> mirqui, as vezes nem com isto ae resolve
<aedigital> hehe
<mirqui> tem a opção ai no seu trabalho de limpar cabeçotes , no programa ?
<mirqui> aqui resolve
<aedigital> tem
<mirqui> passo mais de mês sem imprimir nada
<aedigital> e que aqui tb eh muito antiga e usada
<mirqui> fica tudo borrado
<mirqui> ai mando limpar cabeçotes e fica ok
<aedigital> anram
<mirqui> a impressão da epson é muito boa
<mirqui> não deve nada a hp
<mirqui> só este inconveniente
<aedigital> vdd
<aedigital> aqui na escola lentamente estamos cada vez mais migrando
<aedigital> para impressoras laser
<mirqui> haa
<mirqui> minha tia é professora
<aedigital> mas aqueles modelos mais baratos
<mirqui> ela gostava da impressora matricial
<aedigital> vixe
<aedigital> eram boas para imprimir atividades
<aedigital> papel stencil
<aedigital> algo assim
<mirqui> não , é para as coisas cotidiana
<mirqui> sim
<aedigital> aqui na escola imprimiam em papel stencia usando uma matricial
<mirqui> para imprimir privas e tal ia na lazer
<aedigital> e depois tiravam copias usando mimeografo
<aedigital> do arco da velha
<mirqui> não sabia que vcs usavam isso ainda
<aedigital> pois eh
<aedigital> atualmente nao estamos usando, mas ateh ha pouco
<aedigital> tempo usavamos
<mirqui> bom, tem que se virar nos 30 :)
<aedigital> exato
<mirqui> não sabia que toner podia ser usado no mimeografo
<aedigital> nao, nao usamos toner
<aedigital> no mimeografo
<mirqui> sei que usavam alcool , é do meu tempo isso
<mirqui> na matriz
<mirqui> batiam a folha a máquina
<mirqui> ai é escola de que ?
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-16
<marquezini> any brazilian in this channel???? :@
<astroo-> not me
<marquezini> well
<marquezini> i must enter ubuntu-pt
<marquezini> off course
<marquezini> quem aqui dessa espelunca usa xubuntu
<hggdh> marquezini: tem uns e outros com Xubuntu. Eu, entretanto, estou a usar Gnome
<Celso> eu uso
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-08-17
<sfdebug> opa, alguem está/esteve com problema no kernel -155 para abrir programas java?
<sfdebug> o bug está relatado aqui:
<sfdebug> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1787127
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1787127 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "java Corrupted page table" [Critical,In progress]
<sfdebug> isso.. eu queria voltar pra -153 mas não consigo acessar o menu do grub, eu consegui uma vez apertando o shift direito do teclado, mas as teclas nao funcionavam....
<sfdebug> rs, to falando com um bot xD
<astroo-> ola
<sfdebug> opa
<astroo-> a esta hora nao e facil ajuda
<astroo-> mas da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<sfdebug> vlw
<astroo-> ciao
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-12
<fuentesbr> Bom dia fellas
<aedigital> fuentesbr:  buenas
<valeyard> \n
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-14
<d70> bom dia, meus dispositivos usb são reconhecidos durante e boot e funcionam normalmente, porém após o boot, se coloco , um teclado usb ou pendrive , o dispositivo não funciona. Com lsusb ele aparece, porém não funciona.
<d70> Se alguém puder me ajudar, obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2019-08-15
<CARO55> alguém ai já usou a zeronet ? rede descentralizada , que  usa a tecnologia do bitcoin , torrent, e etc ?
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-13
<Celso> Bom dia!
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-14
<raf_> Alguém está com problema para atualizar repositorios do ubuntu?
<Celso> Bom dia!
<hggdh> rafael: detalhes, por favor. WFM.
<rafael> hggdh: consegue resolver, o certificado esatava causando problemas com o certificado
<rafael> consegui*
<rafael> o firewall*
<Celso> as vezes nem no que aprende a dizer.
<Celso> :)
<rafael> imaginei que fosse problema no certificado dos repos
<hggdh> ack
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-15
<Celso> Boa tarde!
